#ubuntu-bugs 2007-02-19
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86140 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "no sound" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86140
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86141 in Ubuntu "Partioner from OEM install buggy. Can't install from livecd because of qtparted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86141
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86143 in gcx (universe) "GCX Crash On Star Select...Measure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86143
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86142 in epiphany-browser (main) "Jerky rendering in Epiphany (herd4)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86142
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86146 in Ubuntu "Installer crashed (6.06)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86146
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86144 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Intel 80821 Soundcard doesn't work with linux-headers-2.6.17-11" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86144
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86147 in Ubuntu "inconsistent behavior with middle-click scrollbar dragging" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86147
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86148 in gedit-plugins (universe) "Cannot load Python plugin for 'External Tools' 'Python Console' and 'Snippets' in amd64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86148
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86149 in Ubuntu "wlan chip rtl8185 don't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86149
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86150 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86150
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86151 in Ubuntu "drummer sound in gdm always on" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86151
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86152 in Ubuntu "wrong detection of mobile P4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86152
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86153 in rkhunter (universe) "rkhunter complains about files shipped by Ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86153
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86154 in php-imlib (universe) "Unmet deps [Feisty] " [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86154
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86155 in Ubuntu "smb browsing only shows my notebook in windows net" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86155
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86156 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Kernel 2.6.20-8 cannot mount SATA root on ASUS P5B VM" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86156
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86157 in rhythmbox (main) "Program didn't crash but ubuntu told me it did" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86157
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86158 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes while opening mininova.org" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86158
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86159 in spe (universe) "unexpected termination while running" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86159
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86160 in xscreensaver (main) "xscreensaver causes kernel panic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86160
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86161 in vim (main) "tried to update to feisty from edgy and vim-tiny did not update due to circular? dependancies " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86161
* psychoid1 is a year old Male from
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86163 in apt (main) "default from apt-get to aptitude" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86163
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86162 in gnome-desktop (main) "Desktop halts loading when startup sound is played" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86162
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86164 in ogle (universe) "Ogle crashes when attempting DVD play" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86164
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86165 in postgresql-8.1 (universe) "/usr/lib/postgresql/8/1/lib/plpython.so is built against Python 2.5, which crashes postgres" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86165
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86169 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Kernel panic acpi related" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86169
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86167 in Ubuntu "Installer Crashed when installing - delete entire drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86167
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86168 in kdelibs (main) "kded crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86168
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86170 in python-imaging (main) "im.show() does not work because the system cannot find the program "xv"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86170
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86172 in dbus (main) "Unable to open the session message bus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86172
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86174 in apport (main) "[apport]  apport-gtk crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86174
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86173 in gnomad2 (universe) "gnomad2 crashed while creating playlist" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86173
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86175 in Ubuntu "Error message cut off during installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86175
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86176 in ubiquity (main) "uiquity crashes when installing grub (kubuntu feisty herd4)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86176
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86177 in Ubuntu "IBM mouse scroll wheel too sensitive and horizonal scroll does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86177
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86178 in evolution-exchange (main) "[apport]  evolution-exchange-storage crashed with SIGSEGV in g_str_hash()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86178
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86179 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in _int_malloc()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86179
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86180 in beryl-manager (universe) "Beryl eating a lot of memory and crashing after editing a pixmap theme" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86180
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86181 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86181
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86182 in evolution-exchange (main) "No exchange settings anywhere " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86182
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86183 in Ubuntu "ipw2200 uninitialized at boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86183
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86184 in compiz (universe) "Can't change cursor style using Compiz in Feisty." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86184
<Hobbsee> bug 85048
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85048 in tinyca "rovoked certificates are shown as valid" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85048
<Hobbsee> kde bug 85048
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 85048 in general "calendar day-picker tries to show two months at once" [Minor,New]  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=85048
<Hobbsee> bug 85948
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85948 in konversation "ctrl-,/. shortcut not working in konversation" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85948
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86186 in network-manager (main) "Clicking on already-selected Wired Network causes disconnect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86186
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86187 in kq (universe) "Please sync kq (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86187
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86188 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86188
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86189 in firefox (main) "Crash on changing file name for upload" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86189
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86190 in firebird2 (universe) "firebird2 fb_lock_mgr program crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86190
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86191 in hal (main) "HAL Device Manager is hard to use" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86191
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86193 in control-center (main) "[apport]  gnome-about-me crashed with SIGSEGV in g_io_channel_shutdown()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86193
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86192 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "New Feisty nvidia-glx upgrade causes glitches and artifacts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86192
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86194 in Ubuntu "HAL device manager does not produce portable output" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86194
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86197 in gimp (main) "Gimp crash on startup (hang on xsane)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86197
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86196 in totem (main) "[Feisty]  Firefox crashes with content that runs totem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86196
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86198 in Ubuntu "package update errors afer fresh install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86198
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86199 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim-url-handler crashed with DBusException in __call__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86199
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86201 in sound-juicer (main) "Open random and information It's not correct" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86201
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86200 in soundconverter (universe) "Delete, add files, wrong file count" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86200
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86202 in ubiquity (main) "Ubiquity gives no help when already have four primary partitions defined" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86202
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86203 in rcalc (universe) "[apport]  rcalc-term crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86203
<TheMuso> c
<TheMuso> c
<TheMuso> bah
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86204 in Ubuntu "Error with cdrom ide driver, Fiesty live cd, herd4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86204
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86205 in ubiquity (main) "Install crashes using USB drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86205
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86206 in Ubuntu "Emerald crashed as k3b verified written data" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86206
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86207 in totem (main) "Video window cannot be resized" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86207
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86208 in totem (main) "Herd 4 Wont download 3gp, wmv and dat video plugins automatically" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86208
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86209 in eclipse (universe) "the "Next" button in wizards, not the "Finish" button, should be default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86209
<rryan> anyone know why apache2 tends to shutdown every few days on multiple 6.10 machines I have? They all have pretty simple configs, nothing more than mod_php (running something like mediawiki) or FCGI serving python scripts
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86211 in ubiquity (main) "Install crashed - Error Report" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86211
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86212 in smokeping (universe) "/etc/init.d/smokeping does not create /var/run/smokeping" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86212
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86213 in Ubuntu "In Feisty the first alt-f2 after booting doesn't bring up run dialog, requires a repetition." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86213
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86215 in gnome-app-install (main) "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with UnicodeDecodeError in description()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86215
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86214 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[apport]  network-admin crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_accel_group_disconnect()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86214
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86216 in apport (main) "[apport]  apport-gtk crashed with OSError in _execute_child()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86216
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86217 in Ubuntu "tv tuner card with saa7134 not detected automatically" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86217
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86218 in openoffice.org (main) "/usr/share/applications/ooo-writer.desktop contains invalidness" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86218
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86219 in software-properties (main) "deb-src not updated properly when server is changed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86219
<coNP> hello mvo, can you tell me if gnome-app-install will now auto-install recommends by default?
<coNP> (bug 75026)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 75026 in gnome-app-install "gnome-app-install needs to install recommends" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75026
<cowbud> anyone want to clue me in on what the best way is to pick which bug should be the parent of all duplicates?
<coNP> cowbud: the one that is the "best" :)
<cowbud> and if I am seeing multiple bugs I can change the parent as confirmed right?
<coNP> I mean the one that has the most useful information
<cowbud> yah that is what I figured..
<coNP> you can confirm the parent for sure
<cowbud> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vim/+bug/84906 should update-manager also be a part of this bug? I would say no but someone set it to it..
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84906 in vim "vim-tiny postinst fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<mvo> coNP: it does not currently. it would be easy to enable but I would like to test the implications (i.e. how many more packages will get installed with recommends on)
<mvo> but it may be a good idea to turn it on there
<mvo> and then turn it on on the gobal level
<coNP> mvo thanks, do you think it will be enabled in feisty?
<coNP> what about a checkbox in the (graphical) sources.list configurator?
<mvo> coNP: I would like to write a small test app that compares what will be installed and what not
<mvo> with and without install-recommends
<mvo> and then decide
<coNP> I see
<cowbud> is there ever a thought of creating a gui frontend to launchpad instead of a webpage?
<cowbud> was there
<cowbud> wow that is a poor sentence sorry but im sure you guys get it
<coNP> I am almost sure someone has every thought :)
<coNP> but know nothing about that
<coNP> every -> ever
<cowbud> hrmm I just can't help but think it would be quicker to triage with such a program..
<coNP> some kind of bughelper gui + graphical lp frontend
<cowbud> yah
<coNP> lp is closed source, that might cause some problems
<coNP> I don't know if its interfaces allow that, however
<cowbud> hah are you serious launchpad is close source?
<coNP> cowbud: https://launchpad.net/faq , c-f, open source :)
<cowbud> ahh I see
<dholbach> good morning
<coNP> morgen
<dholbach> hey coNP
<coNP> dholbach: is there any requirements to join ubuntu-desktop-bugs? I could not figure that out based on the wiki pages
<dholbach> coNP: no, just join up and I'll approve you
<coNP> okay, thanks
<cowbud> what's the benefit of being in that?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86220 in Ubuntu "gnome-power-manager crashed on hybernation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86220
<dholbach> cool people are in that team :-)
<coNP> cowbud: having a nice icon :)
<dholbach> and you get nice emblem :)
<cowbud> haha
<coNP> cowbud: actually I did  a lot of desktop-related bug triaging, then why not try to join the team?
<cowbud> do you get to set priority and stuff like that afterwards? :)
<cypher1> dholbach: hi!
<dholbach> hey cypher1
<cypher1> dholbach: gone on vacation ?
<dholbach> cypher1: why? because I wasnt here on friday?
<dholbach> I dunno why people always want to set priority
<cowbud> dholbach: it seems weird not to allow us to if we are saying they are confirmed or not..
<dholbach> prioritity is mostly a tool for the developer to prioritise their todo list
<cowbud> ahh
<dholbach> confirming bugs is something else
<dholbach> that's status
<cypher1> dholbach: no the nickserv was saying you were last seen 3 days back.. :)
<dholbach> cypher1: ah ok - well it was weekend :-)
<cypher1> dholbach: i have lot of doubts/questions regarding bugsquad tools.. can i pm ?
<dholbach> cypher1: sure, but we can also have the discussion here - as you like it
<cypher1> ok sure then.. we can have here
<cypher1> i was little concerned over how the code is being changed as part of the ongoing development
<dholbach> cypher1: ok... what problems do you see there?
<cypher1> for eg, one of the main advantages of object oriented is not to touch some working code unnecessarily if we have another way to extend it
<cypher1> one of the things i noticed was changing of regex expression in __init__ functions :(
<dholbach> cypher1: it'd be great to have your input on all of those questions
<dholbach> cypher1: we're still in a very early stage of development and it'd be great to have you commenting on those changes
<cypher1> IMHO building by adding member functions is the best way to minimize the earlier code from breaking
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86221 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86221
<dholbach> cypher1: ok, sounds good - could you send a mail to the list about that?
<dholbach> cypher1: it'd be great to let everybody know about that
<cypher1> ok sure
<dholbach> thanks a lot
<cypher1> also why was the bugsquad tools is being designed by relying on layout HTML page ? will this approach put a serious limitation on how these pages can be redesigned later ?
<dholbach> cypher1: at some stage we'll get xml output from launchpad
<dholbach> cypher1: at the moment we don't have that yet
<cypher1> dholbach: i guess the bug informations stored in some kind of database
<dholbach> yeah
<cypher1> dholbach: will the approach of enabling clients to do remote sql queries simplify things a lot ?
<dholbach> we won't be allowed to do remote sql queries
<dholbach> maybe xmlrpc, maybe we can download a xml blob from somewhere
<cypher1> dholbach: sorry why ?
<dholbach> but no direct database access
<dholbach> i'm not a launchpad developer, but that's what i gathere from now
<cypher1> dholbach: ok.. but it looks strange to me unless there is some sort of security concern etc :(
<dholbach> cypher1: of course it's a security concern
<dholbach> cypher1: how many sites do you have sql access to?
<cypher1> dholbach: by sql access do you also mean the ability to do sql queries
<cypher1> cypher1: that does not change the tables
<dholbach> cypher1: sure, but it's a port on your box you can close from the outside world - LP is critical enough to not allow that by default
<cypher1> dholbach: then another way is LP team to provide a site where we can pass SQL queries.. the site will have privilege to connect to sql server and execute and give back results.. will that be of any difference ?
<dholbach> I don't think that's going to happen
<cypher1> dholbach: why i was particular about this is because the performance and complexity of the bugsquad sort of programs will far better
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> you can ask in #launchpad
<cypher1> dholbach: ok
<dholbach> as I said... I think it's going to be xmlrpc
<cypher1> dholbach: thanks for your time.. i need to get back to work now .. talk to you later
<dholbach> but they'll know for sure
<dholbach> yeah - catch up with you later
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86223 in deskbar-applet (main) "[apport]  deskbar-applet crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86223
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86224 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed in grub-install hda1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86224
<coNP> dholbach: you wrote we should forward bug 80725 upstream, however it is fixed in Feisty. Should I close it, or forward upstream?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 80725 in gnome-utils "gnome-dictionary won't use dictd at localhost" [Low,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80725
<seb128> coNP: mark it fixed
<coNP> okay thanks, seb128
* dholbach hugs seb128
<seb128> coNP: when a bug is fixed to current unstable version we close it
* seb128 hugs dholbach back
* coNP hugs seb128 and dholbach 
* coNP also thought so, just not wanted to override dholbach's command :)
<seb128> coNP: we can open a stable fix task if we want to backport a patch but that one doesn't look like a candidate for that
<dholbach> coNP: unfortunately the bug activity log does not say who marked it as fix released at what date
<seb128> dholbach: ?
<seb128> "19 Feb 07 09:38  	 ron Sisak  	gnome-utils: status  	Unconfirmed  	Fix Released"
<coNP> what is the bug activity log?
<seb128> coNP: left pane option
<dholbach> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-utils/+bug/80725/+activity
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 80725 in gnome-utils "gnome-dictionary won't use dictd at localhost" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<seb128> it describes what changes have been made on the bug
<dholbach> seb128: weird, it didn't show up a minute ago - my entry was the last one... WEIRD
<coNP> oh, thanks, it is new for me:)
<seb128> dholbach: 09:38 is like 2 minutes ago today
<dholbach> seb128: ok, maybe it was proxy-d somewhere along the way
<seb128> I'm curious to know why he marked it fixed though
<dholbach> maybe it "works for him" now
<seb128> did he try with edgy or feisty? or spotted a changelog entry
<cowbud> dholbach: maybe he saw that he could add localhost himself
<cowbud> ahh he did try that
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86226 in gdesklets-data (universe) "Problem with the "debian-cow" gdesklet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86226
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86227 in bloboats (universe) "Missing .desktop-file for bloboats" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86227
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86228 in rafkill (universe) "Please sync rafkill (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86228
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86229 in twinkle (universe) "Frequent failure to open soundcard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86229
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86230 in xserver-xgl (universe) "[apport]  Xgl crashed Using Blender with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86230
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86232 in Ubuntu "Feisty SATA HD failed detection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86232
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86231 in linux-ntfs (main) "Installer won't resize Windows Vista NTFS-partitions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86231
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86225 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Sound Issues" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86225
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86233 in nautilus (main) "Reported filetypes on Nautilus/SSH not correct" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86233
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86234 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "2 swap partitions each mounted twice in 2.6.20-8" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86234
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86237 in rhythmbox (main) ""play" button on podcast notification" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86237
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86235 in totem (main) "flv videos cannot be seeked" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86235
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86238 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed when trying to personalize toolbar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86238
<cowbud> grr missed duplicates for that totem firefox bug
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86239 in totem (main) "cannot play a real media video" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86239
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86240 in regexxer (universe) "UVF exception: regexxer 0.8 -> 0.9" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86240
<davmor2> Over the weekend I did a fresh install of herd 4 for the iso testing team.  Since this I have noticed that firefox is crashing out everytime I click on any media that is played live.  This wasn't the case with daily updates from herd 3 just wondering what might of chaged to screw this up.  It's on both 32bit and 64bit
<seb128> davmor2: it's already fixed, upgrade
<davmor2> seb128 yeah I figured it would get fixed quick I just wondered what it was?
<seb128> it was firefox which stopped linked with libxpcom
<seb128> it has been "fixed" by making the totem plugin link explicitly with that library
<davmor2> okay ta.  Bit of hack then?  Why did firefox stop linking to it?
<cowbud> seb128: so the confirmed was rejected sine it wasn't a totem bug (for: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/86196/ )
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86196 in totem "[Feisty]  Firefox crashes with content that runs totem (dup-of: 85112)" [Medium,Rejected] 
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85112 in firefox "Firefox crashes after watching embedded video (undefined symbol: NS_CStringContainerInit)" [High,Confirmed] 
<seb128> cowbud: ?
<seb128> cowbud: it has been marked duplicate
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86241 in kmplayer (main) "date applet on logout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86241
<cowbud> right but it was first marked rejected..
<seb128> I reject duplicate with the stock reply
<cowbud> ah
<cowbud> duplicate bugs are supposed to be rejected?
<seb128> not really, just marking duplicate and adding the stock reply is fine
<davmor2> seb128: Is the fix committed I just did apt-get update 0 to install
<davmor2> and it is still crashing
<seb128> davmor2: "0 to install"?
<seb128> 2.17.91-0ubuntu3 is the fixed version
<seb128> what version do you have?
<davmor2> sorry apt-get dist-upgrade
<davmor2> seb128 is that on the plugin
<seb128> or totem
<seb128> they are supposed to be the same version
<seb128> maybe you are using an outdated mirror
<davmor2> no still ubuntu2 not 3 I'm on the gb server
<davmor2> it's had problems before
<seb128> k, your mirror is lagging behind
<seb128>  *** 2.17.91-0ubuntu3 0
<seb128>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main Packages
<seb128>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<davmor2> thanks for the info anyway
<seb128> np
<davmor2> seb128:  You might know about this one too ubuntu database vanished from app/system tools just wondered why when the message still points you there?
<seb128> because you didn't upgrade update-manager to the version with the update message probably
<seb128> or you didn't restart update-manager
<davmor2> no this was herd 4 install hadn't had chance to update diddly
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86243 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes when accessing WindowsMedia content " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86243
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86244 in xubuntu-meta (main) "Xubuntu (Herd4) Application->Help not available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86244
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86245 in gnome-panel (main) "crash message comes up after downloaded updates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86245
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86246 in prismstumbler (universe) "[apport]  prismstumbler crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86246
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86249 in network-manager (main) "Support VPN connections in networkmanager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86249
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86251 in openoffice.org (main) "Printing *.doc to *.ps (print to file) goes wrong" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86251
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86252 in Ubuntu "KLIK cannot be providet so easy like with Knoppix" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86252
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86254 in telepathy-python (universe) "UVF exception: telepathy-python 0.13.7 -> 0.13.8" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86254
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86256 in zatacka (universe) "[apport]  zatacka crashed with SIGSEGV in SDL_MapRGB()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86256
<BugMaN> hi!
<BugMaN> a little question, can i mark bug 6151 fixed?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6151 in epiphany "Translation error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/6151
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86257 in amarok (main) "amaroK indirectly depends on libgtk2.0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86257
<BugMaN> seb128: i'm marking fixed 6151!  :)
<seb128> BugMaN: why?
<BugMaN> seb128: you reply that it's fixed from dapper..
<BugMaN> seb128: in upstream no?
<seb128> BugMaN: ah right, I clicked on the wrong URI, yeah, feel free to close it
<BugMaN> ok
<BugMaN> :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86255 in Ubuntu "feisty-desktop-i386/amd64 (herd 4) livecd boot fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86255
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86258 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 (main) "i810 driver: Using external widescreen monitor on a laptop needs a lot of complicated manual configuring" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86258
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86260 in Ubuntu "(feisty) No 3d acceleration with fglrx module" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86260
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86261 in gquilt (universe) "Please sync gquilt (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86261
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86259 in tracker (universe) "[apport]  trackerd crashed with SIGSEGV in g_ascii_table()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86259
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86262 in xorg (main) "UI for changing X configuration is rather hidden" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86262
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86263 in tracker (universe) "[apport]  trackerd crashed with SIGSEGV in g_ascii_table()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86263
<gnomefreak> seb128: you around?
<gnomefreak> seb128: i dont think the totem+firefox bug is fixed. While testing the updated totem its crashing now instead of closing with totem stuff in stacktrace
<seb128> gnomefreak: crashing?
<seb128> what version of the package are you using?
<gnomefreak> ubuntu3
<gnomefreak> look at bug 86265
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86265 in firefox "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86265
<seb128> patches are welcome
<seb128> it works fine for me
<gnomefreak> it was after closing a link
<seb128> SIGSEGV is a different bug
<seb128> the one I fixed was a missing symbol error
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86264 in eva (universe) "eva ships HTML symlink in /usr/share/doc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86264
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86265 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86265
<gnomefreak> yes and one of the links on one of the dupes crashed after closing with totem plugin errors in stack
<seb128> you are not clear
<seb128> are you saying that a bug has been marked dup incorrectly?
<seb128> if that's the case just undup it ...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86266 in xorg (main) "No easy way to force laptops to use the external screen" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86266
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86267 in Ubuntu "It's not possible to eject the CD after end installation at "eject and reboot"-screen." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86267
<gnomefreak> seb128: can you test this link http://player.omroep.nl/?aflID=2939419&md5=486267e1edd7ec32e7a2a4d076f71593  it will either crash while loading or after closing i can reproduce this every time (but yes i agree its not the missing symbol crash)
<seb128> gnomefreak: doesn't crash, I'm using epiphany though
<gnomefreak> i havent tried it i tried ff because thats what the bugs were reported on
<seb128> lemme try
<gnomefreak> asac: was able to reproduce it
<seb128> gnomefreak: ok, it crashes with firefox here as well
<seb128> what is the question about it?
<gnomefreak> it is just a thought but could it have been: the missing symbol was causing it to close not crash now that the symbol was patched its allowing it to crash like it wanted to do in first place?
<seb128> hum
<seb128> not clear
<gnomefreak> if you read stack it looks like totemplugin is causing it but im not expert on stacktraces
<seb128> the missing symbol was causing the plugin to not start
<seb128> which mean firefox was closing on any page where the video plugin wanted to start
<seb128> because the browser is not robust to plugins error
<seb128> that has nothing to do with the crasher
<gnomefreak> but the plugin not starting the plugin couldnt crash now that plugin can start and run it can now crash
<seb128> I don't parse that correctly I think
<gnomefreak> is my thoughts on it alteast. i dont know how close i am
<seb128> well, that seems to be complicated
<asac> seb128: gnomefreak: its fine ... lets evaluate this first ... if we can track a crash down that is not related to the symbol, we will come back to seb128 :)
<seb128> let's summarize
<seb128> the plugin was broken
<seb128> now it's fixed
<seb128> any crasher is a bug, either from firefox or totem
<seb128> any crasher due to video playing with totem plugin I mean
<gnomefreak> plugin when broken could not crash (because it couldnt start)
<seb128> well
<seb128> if that's a SIGSEGV that's not a missing symbol problem
<seb128> right
<seb128> forget the missing symbol problem, it's fixed
<asac> seb128: is there a -dbg package for totem?
<gnomefreak> seb128: but now that plugin can start it is now able to crash
<seb128> if you find a crasher now that's a bug
<asac> i guess its a null deref because it happens in destructor
<seb128> asac: we have dbgsym packages for everything which got rebuilt since octobre
<seb128> asac: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<gnomefreak> from pittis repo?
<asac> but -dbgsym don't show variables et al?
<seb128> -dbgsym are identic to -dbg made with dh_strip
<seb128> they are just a different namespace to not conflict
<seb128> they show variables when they are not optimized values
<asac> ok ... lets see then :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86269 in synaptic (main) "Sources list in synaptic hs not been adapted to Ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86269
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86270 in base-installer (main) "feisty-alternate-i386 for herd-3/4 cannot install kernel from CDROM onto Via C7 cpu" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86270
<seb128> asac, gnomefreak: might be http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=407679
<Ubugtu> Gnome bug 407679 in Browser plugin "Crash on webtv.tv2.no" [Critical,New] 
<asac> seb128: yes ... should be.
<seb128> asac: feel free to reassign the bug on totem
<seb128> s/on/to
<asac> seb128: will verify the fix first ... then will do.
<seb128> ok
<seb128> asac: http://svn.gnome.org/viewcvs/totem?view=rev&revision=4034
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86271 in serpentine (main) "exception during startup: undefined symbol: totem_pl_parser_type_get_typef" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86271
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86273 in apport (main) "[apport]  apport-gtk crashed with ImportError in __get_builtin_constructor()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86273
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86274 in gnash (universe) "[apport]  gnash crashed with SIGSEGV in gnash::XML::cloneNode()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86274
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86275 in deluge-torrent (universe) "[apport]  deluge.py crashed with ImportError in __get_builtin_constructor()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86275
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86276 in ndiswrapper (main) "FTBFS with module-assistant" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86276
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86277 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86277
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86272 in gnome-panel (main) "Edgy:gnome-panel keeps crashing after unpacking iso (dup-of: 66189)" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86272
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86278 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "ip2200 skype lockup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86278
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86280 in banshee (universe) "Banshee frequently crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86280
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86281 in istanbul (universe) "unable to record sound with istanbul" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86281
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86279 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed whilst writing GRUB to external USB disk sda" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86279
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86283 in ontv (universe) "[apport]  ontv crashed with IndexError in _execute_child()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86283
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86282 in control-center (main) "Theme previews go away after installing new widget themes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86282
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86286 in netapplet (universe) "[apport]  netapplet crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86286
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86285 in kdebase (main) "kcontrol crashes when I close it after changing screensaver (feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86285
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86287 in kdebase (main) "no gl screensaver and  "kdesktop_lock" crashes when moving mouse" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86287
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86284 in ubiquity (main) "Feisty Herd 4, grammar error in dialog text" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86284
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86288 in nicotine (universe) "[apport]  nicotine crashed with TypeError in GetSharedFileList()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86288
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86291 in ubiquity (main) "[Feisty Herd 4]  partitioner stalls for a long time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86291
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86289 in Ubuntu "Traceback (most recent call last)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86289
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86292 in hal (main) "usb key is not mounted automaticaly (feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86292
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86290 in Ubuntu "Buggy sn9c102 module on 2.6.17" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86290
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86293 in flpsed (universe) "Exported PDF is missing letters" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86293
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86294 in Ubuntu "7.04 Control Center crash when using ISO-8859" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86294
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86295 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86295
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81433 in update-manager "Error installing vim package in upgrade to Feisty using update-manager (dup-of: 84906)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81433
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86296 in synaptic (main) "synaptic needs to reopen to read new proxy settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86296
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86297 in ubiquity (main) "[Feisty Herd 4]  Partitioner behaves inconsistently" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86297
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86298 in sbackup (universe) "simple-restore-gnome (sbackup) chrashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86298
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86300 in evince (main) "evince zoom shortcut key problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86300
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86301 in Ubuntu "Feature Request: Dynamic head configuration in X.org" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86301
<asac> what package to assign kubuntu bugs like bug 47416 to?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 47416 in firefox "Kubuntu Homepage links wrong" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/47416
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86302 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed desktop cd 7.04 /4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86302
<bdmurray> asac: probably ubuntu-docs I think
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86303 in xorg "Ctrl+Alt+Keypad-Plus Ctrl+Alt+Keypad-Minus do not function" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86303
<cjwatson> caravena|AFK: please set the bug to needs-info and assign to yourself when requesting more information
<asac> bdmurray: k
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86305 in gthumb (main) "UVF exception: gthumb 2.9.2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86305
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86306 in Ubuntu "qgis" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86306
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86307 in yakuake (universe) "Weird behaviour with Beryl." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86307
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86308 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86308
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86309 in texlive-extra (universe) "problem with arev in texlive-extra" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86309
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86310 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed on attempting to play quicktime video" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86310
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86311 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 85423)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86311
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86312 in firefox (main) "firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86312
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86314 in firefox (main) "Crashed logging into yahoo mail beta, trying to show security warning." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86314
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86315 in xen-meta (universe) "[FTBFS]  Patch for xen-meta 0.0.1-2ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86315
<caravena> cjwatson: Assignet to ->?
<cjwatson> caravena: to yourself; see the bugsquad docs
<cjwatson> caravena: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<caravena> cjwatson: Ok, thanks.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86316 in wxmaxima (universe) "wxmaxima dependencies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86316
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86317 in xfce4-cpufreq-plugin (universe) "[apport]  xfce4-cpufreq-plugin crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_ref()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86317
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86318 in gajim (universe) "Version 0.11.1 of Gajim has been released. Please update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86318
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86319 in lighttpd (universe) "Incorrect PATH_INFO when FastCGI/SCGI is serving "/"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86319
<tsmithe> crimsun, bug 82986 is a very strange case
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82986 in linux-source-2.6.15 "No sound after initial install" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82986
<tsmithe> how can it be detected, but not detected?!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86323 in gnome-media (main) "report bug display after move cursor of volume control" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86323
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86324 in python2.4 (main) "python crash while bittorrent coming up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86324
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86326 in python2.4 (main) "Python is missing the 'profile' standard library module." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86326
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86327 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in __pthread_mutex_unlock_usercnt()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86327
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86325 in alsa-utils (main) "alsa mixer Multi Track Internal Clock stuck on IEC958 and operation error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86325
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86328 in live-package (universe) "live-package is uninstallable in feisty. (cdebootstrap version dependency)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86328
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86330 in authtool (universe) "authtool-gtk claims that libpam-heimdal is required" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86330
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86331 in authtool (universe) ""administrator" and "admin password" are unclear" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86331
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86332 in authtool (universe) "AD Realm vs. Default Realm" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86332
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86333 in Ubuntu "X not working on nvidia fx5600 with 'vesa' driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86333
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86334 in kde-systemsettings (main) "systemsettings has improperly formatted text" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86334
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86335 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86335
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86336 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86336
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86337 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86337
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86338 in firefox (main) "Crash on submitting forum reply (AnandTech)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86338
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86339 in nmzmail (universe) "Lacks incremental index update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86339
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86340 in mplayer (multiverse) "Mplayer crash when opening a file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86340
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86342 in linux-meta (main) "enable advanced congestion control" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86342
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86341 in compiz (universe) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86341
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86343 in gnome-pilot-conduits (main) "Location field does not get sent to pda" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86343
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86344 in Ubuntu "beryl crashed while resizing gaim window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86344
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86345 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu 6.10 amd64 on boot tty can't start job control" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86345
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86346 in gnome-power-manager (main) "login to gnome after apt-get upgrade (cli)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86346
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86347 in network-manager (main) "Static IP configuration leaves out keyword in /etc/network/interfaces" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86347
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86348 in gnome-applets (main) "Workspace switcher does not allow for adding new workspaces" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86348
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86349 in firestarter (universe) "[apport]  firestarter crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_x11_display_get_xdisplay()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86349
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86320 in gnome-vfs2 (main) "[apport]  gnome-vfs-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in ovu_caps_free()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86320
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86350 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86350
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86351 in network-manager (main) "NetworkManager crashes when configuring zd1211 wireless device" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86351
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86353 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86353
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86354 in Ubuntu "Fesity-create-launcher-on-gnome-panel-fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86354
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86355 in nmap (main) "nmap OS scan is broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86355
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86356 in authtool (universe) "computer type profiles are unclear" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86356
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86357 in gnome-system-tools (main) "network-admin segfaults on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86357
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86358 in user-setup (main) "user-setup allows mythtv to be chosen for a username" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86358
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86359 in mono (main) "[apport]  mono crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86359
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86360 in gnome-applets (main) "[keyboard indicator]  "Show Current Layout" displays empty window (at least on amd64)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86360
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86362 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86362
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86363 in Ubuntu "Feisty: When switching users the touchpad won't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86363
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86367 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[apport]  gnome-power-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_event_apply_filters()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86367
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86368 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "[apport]  gnome-cups-icon crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86368
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86369 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-alarm-notify crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_event_apply_filters()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86369
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86370 in apport (main) "[apport]  apport-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86370
<cowbud> damn lots of firefox crashes
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86364 in lirc (main) "lirc-modules won't compile, upgrade to 0.8.1 needed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86364
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86365 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86365
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86366 in control-center (main) "[apport]  gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86366
<cowbud> there is anotha one..
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86374 in control-center (main) "[apport]  gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86374
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86372 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-alarm-notify crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_event_apply_filters()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86372
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86373 in control-center (main) "[apport]  gnome-theme-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_event_apply_filters()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86373
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86375 in control-center (main) "[apport]  gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86375
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86371 in control-center (main) "[apport]  gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86371
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86376 in gnome-terminal (main) "[apport]  gnome-terminal crashed with SIGSEGV in XRenderFillRectangle()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86376
<gnomefreak> pochu: if your here we are starting the meeting soon
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86377 in Ubuntu "the latest fire fox crash again" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86377
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86378 in compiz (universe) "Switching "movement key" in "Windows Preferences" has no effect using Compiz in Feisty." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86378
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86379 in authtool (universe) "authtool doesn't work if samba isn't installed" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86379
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86380 in authtool (universe) "crash if debconf db is locked" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86380
<crimsun> tsmithe: can you ``grep -nHr 168f /path/to/ubuntu-2.6.git/sound/pci/*'' ?
<crimsun> I don't have my git trees readily accessible
<tsmithe> ah ok
* tsmithe doesn't think his is currently up-to-date
<tsmithe> does that matter or shall i update?
* tsmithe updates
<crimsun> I'm pretty certain it doesn't matter if you're not synced; most of the changes have been to sound/pci/hda/
<tsmithe> okey dokey
<crimsun> specifically, sound/pci/hda/patch_{sigmatel,realtek,conexant}.c
<tsmithe> nothing
<tsmithe> what's 168f? a vendor/product id?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86382 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_free1()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86382
<crimsun> tsmithe: SSID (subvendor)
<tsmithe> ah
* tsmithe assumes it's a bad thing to output nothing
<crimsun> tsmithe: in lspci -nv, ac97-class are 0401, HDA are 0403
<tsmithe> yes
<tsmithe> why?
<crimsun> not necessarily bad
<crimsun> assignment
* tsmithe isn't sure how it works
<crimsun> did you check the vendor (10b9) and device (5451), too?
<tsmithe> no...
<tsmithe> shall i pastebin the output, or just list the files?
<crimsun> pastebin
<tsmithe> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6639/
<tsmithe> so what are you aiming to do with this information?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86383 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu 6.1 installer ignores Intel driver clues" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86383
<crimsun> um, is the title of https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/82986/comments/3 misspelled?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82986 in linux-source-2.6.15 "No sound after initial install" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<crimsun> (i.e., "Commment #3" ?)
<tsmithe> eh?
<crimsun> look in the titlebar
<tsmithe> oh yeah
<tsmithe> ...
<tsmithe> looks like a lp bug
<tsmithe> never noticed that
<tsmithe> oh duh - 168f is the ali ssid, right?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86384 in initramfs-tools (main) "kernel/initramfs >2.6.20-6 fails to init RAID/LVM root" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86384
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86385 in qtparted (main) "qtparted and kubuntu (desktop CD) partitionner don't recognaze all my hard drives." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86385
<tsmithe> and i'm still unsure as to why lspci -vvn is better than lspci -vvnn... i find it hard to interpret without the english
<crimsun> the ssid is misleading
<crimsun> -n is more useful, because the driver is matched by those IDs
<tsmithe> ok
<tsmithe> but how do you know what IDs you are looking for (i.e., which is which)?
<crimsun> that depends what the class is
<crimsun> for ac97, generally SSIDs aren't as important /unless/ you're looking at quirks
<crimsun> for HDA, SSIDs are essential
<tsmithe> right
<crimsun> (HDA is probably the biggest pile you'll see)
<tsmithe> ow. why?! can't they all conform?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86386 in hardinfo (universe) "Fatal error HAL!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86386
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86387 in Ubuntu "A strange message on boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86387
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86388 in Ubuntu "Fiesty Herd 4 x64 Live CD - ipg driver does not autoload" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86388
<carthik> ta da
<stgraber> hi
<carthik> http://people.ubuntu-in.org/~carthik/bugstats/ --> updated :)
<carthik> hi stgraber
<crimsun> tsmithe: of course not, that would be silly anyhow. Why conform when one can sow discord?
<tsmithe> grrr
<tsmithe> why? to stop annoying me and you and everyone else, and then all the other people who are going to buy sound cards that won't work
<tsmithe> :P
<tsmithe> and while i'm at it, i might as well complain about git. *complain*complain*
<tsmithe> carthik, that's just scary
<tsmithe> is there a graph for acceleration as well?
<carthik> tsmithe, derivates... hmmm
<ajmitch> carthik: nice graphs, quite useful showing more time
<carthik> thanks ajmitch
<carthik> tsmithe, scary - yes. Sorry it has to be so, though. Acceleration, rate of acceleration would be nice to see too,
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86389 in xfdesktop4 (main) "xfdesktop4-s menu basque translation bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86389
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86392 in bzr (main) "empty push performance slower than needed" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86392
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86394 in Ubuntu "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86394
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-02-20
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86395 in Ubuntu "Shutdown issues with battery plug on (with a laptop)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86395
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86393 in bzr (main) "bzr+ssh:// no progress bar" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86393
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86396 in metacity (main) "[apport]  metacity crashed with SIGSEGV"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86396
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86397 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-alarm-notify crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86397
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86398 in vmware-player (multiverse) "vmware-config-network.pl wont allow me to bridge a differant network card" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86398
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86399 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "[apport]  gnome-cups-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in IA__g_signal_emit_valist()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86399
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86400 in firefox (main) "firefox's spellchecker lacks localization " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86400
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86401 in firefox (main) "firefox chrashed on videofragment" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86401
<crimsun> debian 411580
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 411580 in cups-pdf "cups-pdf: 2.4.2-2 broke functionality" [Grave,Open]  http://bugs.debian.org/411580
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86403 in banshee (universe) "[apport]  banshee crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_clear()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86403
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86404 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Sound no longer working (AC97) in upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86404
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86405 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86405
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86406 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_iterate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86406
<zul> whoever is triaging the kernel bugs with report-bug can you please stop
<ajmitch> I believe it's caravena__, no?
<zul> caravena__: ping
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86407 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86407
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86408 in ubuntu-meta (main) "HP Paviliion DV9210US won't boot CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86408
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86409 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86409
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86411 in Ubuntu "beryl crashed when browsing through the applications effects" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86411
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86410 in gaim (main) "Crash after conversation with a broken MSN Client" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86410
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86412 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_iterate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86412
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86414 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86414
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86415 in thin-client-manager (main) "[apport]  student-control-panel crashed with DBusException in __new__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86415
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86416 in xscreensaver (main) "xscreensaver v 4.23 has a bug, where the screensaver icon is not at >System >Prefrences >(screensaver)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86416
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86417 in Ubuntu "gnome-menu applets crash, memory leaks 100% " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86417
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86418 in Ubuntu "gnome-menu applets crash, memory leaks 100% " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86418
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86419 in Ubuntu "(Feisty) NetworkManager does not recognise static links" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86419
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86322 in python-gammu (universe) "wammu does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86322
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75895 in trac "please backport trac 0.10.2 from feisty to dapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75895
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86421 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[apport]  network-admin crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_accel_group_disconnect()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86421
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86422 in vim-latexsuite (universe) "vim-latex suite is not configurable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86422
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86423 in Ubuntu "Feisty Fawn Herd 4 won't complete desktop install on Dell E1405" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86423
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86424 in synaptic (main) "Request for install CD for NFS setup failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86424
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86425 in ssmtp (universe) "smtp authentication fail if the password contains a ":"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86425
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86426 in evolution (main) "Printing fails to correctly render on page (print preview, too)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86426
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86427 in ubiquity (main) "Ubuntu installation crashed at ca. 80-82%" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86427
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86428 in ubiquity (main) "Ubuntu Edgy Eft installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86428
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86429 in Ubuntu "Audio Tracks on CD play Digital Data Sound " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86429
<dholbach> good morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86430 in firefox (main) "Mozilla Firefox crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86430
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86431 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "nautilus-cd-burner wrongly reports burn failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86431
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86432 in ubiquity (main) "ubiquity crashes when / not formatted, feisty herd 4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86432
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86433 in apt (main) "[apport]  apt-cache crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86433
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86434 in azureus (universe) "Azureus won't start in Feisty Herd 4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86434
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86435 in yelp (main) "man index does not display man pages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86435
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86436 in metacity (main) "[apport]  metacity crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86436
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86438 in Ubuntu "[apport]  beryl-settings crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86438
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86437 in Ubuntu "Intel Gigabit network adapter e1000 fails to connect at gigabit speed, is "geared down" to only 100 Mbps" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86437
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86439 in python-central (main) "python2.5-minimal Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86439
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86440 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "Current nvidia driver in feisty restricts screen resolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86440
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86441 in Ubuntu "Boot error 2.6.17-11-386 : [171799607.172000]  BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86441
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86443 in ubiquity (main) "crashed while trying to remove install scripts." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86443
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86444 in gnome-power-manager (main) "g-p-m panel icon doesn't scale correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86444
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86445 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "resize2fs + lvm + software raid kernel BUG on amdt64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86445
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86446 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86446
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86447 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86447
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86448 in totem (main) "Totem crashes when attempting to play some RTSP streams from a Darwin Streaming Server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86448
<dholbach> bdmurray, sfllaw: I handed over the bugsquad to you
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86449 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86449
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86450 in gnome-app-install (main) "add/remove was crashing, maybe because the update manager was running and downloading something" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86450
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86452 in gnome-media (main) "[apport]  gnome-volume-control crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86452
<cowbud> holy crap the ubuntu hardware database had 309k submissions today..
<cowbud> that doesn't seem right considering there are only 515k total..
<seb128> cowbud: where did you get that number? the website? it's probably bugged
<cowbud> seb128: yah when I ran hwdb-gui again and clicked on the link to look at mine..
<cowbud> What is the deal with assigning tickets to yourself? When I worked in a corporate environment that had somewhat of a "trouble" ticket system like launchpad the procedure was to assign tickets to yourself if you were going to handle the need mores info portion then once that was taken care of you would assign it where it needs to go
<cowbud> this seems like the way to go to get the bug count down especially for bugs that aren't being updated by people
<cowbud> any thoughts on that?
<cowbud> seb128: ? :) if you get a chance to look at that..
<cjwatson> cowbud: that's the prescribed procedure, except that you default to leaving it unassigned when you're done with it
<cjwatson> cowbud: since this is a more loosely-knit environment
<cowbud> cjwatson: ahh so I can "own" a bug till the information is done then just set it back to unassigned and confirmed?
<seb128> cowbud: "the deal with assigning tickets to yourself"?
<seb128> cowbud: right
<cowbud> ok
<seb128> that's the recommended procedure
<seb128> assign the bug to yourself when you ask questions or start working on it
<seb128> and unassign when you are done
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86454 in kubuntu-meta (main) "Opening remote realmedia resets PCM volume to high" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86454
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86455 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__VOID()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86455
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86453 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed while opening a new tab." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86453
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86456 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86456
<cowbud> so if package versions change from what users are reporting and the bug cannot be reproduced and the user isn't answering can we just start rejecting those?
<cowbud> like after a week of no response?
<seb128> cowbud: we wait rather a month than a week usually
<cowbud> seb128: alright
<seb128> cowbud: feel free to close it if you think it has been fixed though
<seb128> and add a comment like "feel free to reopen if you still get the bug with the new version"
<cowbud> sounds good
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86457 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "(maemo-on-ubuntu) Scratchbox does not work with latest Feisty kernel image" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86457
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86458 in Ubuntu "beryl-core crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86458
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86459 in usplash (main) "[apport]  usplash crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86459
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86460 in banshee (universe) "UVF Exception/sync request: banshee 0.11.7+dfsg-1 from debian/experimental (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86460
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86465 in Ubuntu "Feisty fails to install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86465
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86464 in mondo (universe) "please package mondo for x86_64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86464
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86466 in bitlbee (universe) "[Merge]   bitlbee 1.0.3-1.2ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86466
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86468 in Ubuntu "asdf" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86468
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86467 in postfix-policyd-spf-perl (universe) "UVF Exception Request for postfix-policyd-spf-perl 2.002" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86467
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86469 in gaim (main) "gaim crashed on ubuntu 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86469
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86470 in Ubuntu "Problem with shutdown button" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86470
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86471 in gnome-app-install (main) "Search bar has no clear button" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86471
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86472 in gnome-app-install (main) "type-find in categories is messed up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86472
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86473 in alacarte (main) "Properties button for alacarte" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86473
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86474 in firefox (main) "Firefox reports a crash after rebooting the computer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86474
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86478 in feisty-gdm-themes (main) "Human theme not listed on gdmsetup" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86478
<fernando> moin all
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86479 in qgo (universe) "crash when more than one game terminates at once" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86479
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86480 in dcraw (main) "UVF for 8.54" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86480
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86481 in gdebi (main) "sudo gdebi fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86481
<cypher1> what does RFE stands for ? Is it "Request For Enhancement" ?
<cjwatson> yes, though it's not an abbreviation we use
<cjwatson> (some bug reporters use it due to experience from other projects)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86483 in xchat-gnome (main) "ships no 16x16 & 22x22 icons" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86483
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86482 in gnome-pilot (main) "gpilot-applet crashed on normal shutdown of the PC.  Report was generated on the next power up..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86482
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86484 in gnome-panel (main) "Feisty gnome power management crashes while downloading updates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86484
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86488 in compiz (universe) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86488
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86485 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86485
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86486 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86486
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86487 in evolution (main) "Restore evolution data with backup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86487
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86489 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in gst_audio_clock_new()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86489
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86493 in Ubuntu "[Feisty]  wrong keyboard layout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86493
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86494 in hardinfo (universe) "Hardinfo, kernel info" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86494
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86495 in banshee (universe) "Crash while listening" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86495
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86496 in dvdrip (multiverse) "[UVF]  dvd::rip new upstream release" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86496
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86499 in Ubuntu "ndiswrapper fails to connect in Edgy Eft and Feisty Fawn Herd 4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86499
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86500 in turbogears (universe) "trying to run tg-admin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86500
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86491 in Ubuntu "I/O Error reading boot cd (dup-of: 86492)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86491
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86502 in lapack3 (main) "Error while using lapack3-dev - Not detected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86502
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86492 in Ubuntu "I/O Error reading boot cd" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86492
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86503 in Ubuntu "Can't open the sucsessfully installed "Labyrinth Mind-mapping"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86503
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86504 in Ubuntu "Shutdown, Hibernate, and Suspend Not Working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86504
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86505 in acroread (multiverse) "Application Reports 7.0.8 in Help About instead of 7.0.9" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86505
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86506 in Ubuntu "Graphic controller displays strange colors on Precision 380 when rebooting from Feisty herd 4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86506
<bddebian> Boo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86507 in nautilus (main) "crash while watching a divx by VLC on a lan with samba" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86507
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86508 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "mouse dies, freezes and hangs after a few hours" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86508
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86512 in deskbar-applet (main) "deskbar don't get the focus with alt+F3 keys" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86512
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86510 in partman-auto (main) "Cannot preseed partman-auto/select_disk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86510
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86511 in usplash (main) "[apport]  usplash crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86511
<Kagou> can someone confirm Bug #86478 ?! I'v this bug on 2 differents PC but other guys not
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86478 in feisty-gdm-themes "Human theme not listed on gdmsetup" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86478
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86509 in Ubuntu "Can't have a partition outside the disk when preseeding Feisty herd 4 on Asustek Z62J" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86509
<dholbach> Kagou: interesting, I have it too
* Kagou is not alone
<Kagou> i quickly tried to launch gdmsetup from a term but there is no output/warning or debug mode
<Kagou> so i think of a bad formting in human.xml
<dholbach> assigned it to kwwii
<pochu> Kagou: same here
<dholbach> Ken will fix it for sure
<dholbach> Kagou: the .desktop file is missing
<Kagou> indeed !
<dholbach> i updated the bug
<pochu> dholbach: (about tags): that would be a bitesize and a packaging tag?
<dholbach> not a packaging bug
<dholbach> it's something that Ken probably forgot to commit
<dholbach> he'll work on that one
<pochu> dholbach: it's just to learn :) a packaging then what can be, a FTBFS?
<dholbach> no... it's something like "package description has a typo"
<dholbach> or "package a conflicts with package b"
<dholbach> stuff like that
<pochu> dholbach: oh, ok :)
<dholbach> or "documentation is not compressed"
<dholbach> etc
<pochu> that's also bitesize, right?
<dholbach> sometimes yes
<pochu> hehe
<pochu> ok :)
<cburg> I would imagine bitesize are more reserved for hug days and referring them to people looking to join bugsquad, however maybe I am misunderstanding.
<cburg> I mean obviously you wouldn't save a bug for a hug day, but if it was filed that day.
<dholbach> bitesize are usually low importance bugs which are nice to get either triaged and debugged properly or fixed
<dholbach> things that require some bits of reading/checking, etc
<cburg> Good to know, thanks for the clarification.
<dholbach> anytime :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86513 in mplayer (multiverse) "[Feisty]  mplayer fails to play mp3 audio correctly with mp3lib" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86513
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86514 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crashes when PC is idle" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86514
* iceman is away: AwaY
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86515 in ndesk-dbus (universe) "UVF exception: ndesk-dbus 0.4.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86515
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86516 in metamail (universe) "metamail segfaults" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86516
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86517 in gimp-dcraw (universe) "UVF exception : gimp-dcraw 1.27 -> 1.29" [Wishlist,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86517
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86518 in kmldonkey (universe) "kmldonkey unneeded dependencies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86518
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86519 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu: "Reloading Connection Settings" dialog pops up *behind* the System Settings window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86519
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86520 in Ubuntu "webcam doesn't work anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86520
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86524 in gnome-terminal (main) "Kismet crashes g-term" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86524
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86522 in Ubuntu "Please add a global-viper-mode command to viper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86522
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86521 in Ubuntu "Checkboxes in Startup Programs don't update right" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86521
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86523 in firefox (main) "firefox crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86523
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86525 in unison (universe) "[Merge]  unison 2.13.16-6ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86525
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86526 in graphviz (main) "Bad URIs for PDFs in documentation index" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86526
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86529 in python-defaults (main) "Python crashed on Ardour load" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86529
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86527 in alacarte (main) "[apport]  alacarte crashed with ImportError in <module>()." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86527
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86528 in libpam-heimdal (universe) ""Cannot determine realm for host" when system doesn't have full hostname" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86528
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86530 in gnome-app-install (main) "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with ZeroDivisionError in popcon_view_func()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86530
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86531 in zapping (universe) "[apport]  zapping crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_widget_set_sensitive()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86531
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86532 in gnome-osd (universe) "[apport]  gnome-osd-server crashed with DBusException in __new__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86532
<bdmurray> caravena_: when marking bugs as "Needs Info" please assign them to yourself
<caravena_> bdmurray: Ok.
<bdmurray> caravena_: Thanks.
<caravena_> bdmurray: Thanks for you.
<cypher1> dholbach, hi
<dholbach> hey cypher1
<cypher1> dholbach, hows the day going
<dholbach> quite ok... busy busy :)
<dholbach> how are you?
<cypher1> dholbach, :) yes almost same here
<cypher1> dholbach, i am fine
<cypher1> dholbach, i am almost done with a basic fix for bug 79133
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 79133 in bughelper "RFE: Option to count comments" [Wishlist,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79133
<dholbach> excellent
<cypher1> dholbach, i saw an enclosure saying "--count=>5" and "--count=<5" , does those has to be implemented ?
<dholbach> no idea - you could ask on the bug report
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86533 in goocanvas (universe) "UVF exception: 0.4 to 0.6" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86533
<cypher1> dholbach, ok.. but can i check in the code now to my branch so that you can merge with the main branch ? or do i have to wait till it gets clarified ?
<dholbach> cypher1: just announce that you worked on it and that your changes are up for review in your branch
<dholbach> cypher1: in the bug report
<cypher1> dholbach, ok! thank you
<dholbach> thank YOU
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86535 in mozilla (universe) "Feisty Hurd 4 does not recognize my computer type" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86535
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86536 in debootstrap (main) "Debootstrap does not resolve awk dependencies correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86536
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86537 in amaya (universe) "Amaya 9.53 does not work on Ubuntu Feisty Hurd4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86537
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86538 in amaya (universe) "Amaya 9.53 does not work on Ubuntu Feisty Hurd4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86538
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86539 in update-manager (main) "hilighted packages look unselected when they aren't" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86539
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86540 in clamav (universe) "Please sync clamav (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86540
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86541 in evince (main) "can't search for strings containing dash in evince" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86541
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86542 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in wnck_window_get_actions()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86542
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86544 in clamav (universe) "UVF exception: security fixes, rc to final" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86544
* iceman is back (gone 02:34:14)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86545 in gnome-power-manager (main) "upgrading hal causes g-p-m to lose its battery information (fixable with restart)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86545
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86546 in amarok (main) "amarok crashes when scanning .ra files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86546
<cypher1> dholbach, thanks for your mail
<dholbach> anytime
<cypher1> dholbach, i have pushed fix for bug 79133
<dholbach> excellent
<cypher1> goodnight.. see you tomorow
<dholbach> say so in the bug report
<dholbach> yeha, I'm leaving too
<cypher1> dholbach, done that
<dholbach> rock on
<cypher1> U2 :)
<caravena__> "Los Tres" rock chilean is good.
<caravena__> : -)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86550 in Ubuntu "Video card no longer supported by Ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86550
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86551 in totem (main) "[totem-gstreamer]  AV synchronization problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86551
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86552 in python-sqlite (main) "[apport]  package python-sqlite failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86552
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86558 in gnome-applets (main) "[apport]  invest-applet crashed with ZeroDivisionError in on_quotes_update()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86558
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86553 in Ubuntu "Problems with kaffeine-xine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86553
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86554 in system-config-printer (main) "[apport]  system-config-printer.py crashed with RuntimeError in getPPD()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86554
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86555 in rss-glx (main) "[apport]  cyclone crashed with SIGSEGV"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86555
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86556 in system-config-printer (main) "[apport]  system-config-printer.py crashed with RuntimeError in getPPD()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86556
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86557 in Ubuntu "[apport]  gnome-control-center crashed with SIGSEGV in g_markup_escape_text()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86557
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86559 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes intermittently" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86559
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86560 in beryl-manager (universe) "Beryl-manager kills interaction with kicker (kde)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86560
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86561 in rhythmbox (main) "When launching whilst working offline, All rss feeds report error." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86561
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86562 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall() on close" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86562
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86563 in seahorse (universe) "Signing using Agent broken in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86563
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86564 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in e_table_model_row_count()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86564
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86566 in gnome-utils (main) "[apport]  gnome-system-log crashed with SIGSEGV in string_get_date_string()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86566
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86565 in Ubuntu "Installer (partitioner) mis-detects OpenBSD partition as ext3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86565
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86567 in f-spot (main) "[apport]  f-spot crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86567
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86568 in Ubuntu "Gnome-Screensaver update causing crashes?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86568
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86569 in Ubuntu "freezing if reconnecting using [enter]  instead of clicking" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86569
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86570 in Ubuntu "Wishlist: Autodesk Inventor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86570
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86571 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "[Feisty]  java crashes while running azureus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86571
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86572 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with DBusException in __call__()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86572
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86573 in flumotion (universe) "[apport]  flumotion-manager crashed with AttributeError in <module>()Doesnt start at boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86573
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86574 in software-properties (main) "[apport]  software-properties-gtk crashed with NameError in add_source()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86574
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86575 in amaya (universe) "amaya crashes in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86575
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86576 in mono (main) "[apport]  mono crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86576
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86577 in initramfs-tools (main) "out-of-the-box initrd images do not include 32bit pccard support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86577
<did447> hi, anyone with 30 seconds free time, an X86 box, a cdrom and using the old ide driver?
<did447> I'm looking for the output of strace eject , (3, CDROMEJECT) result.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86578 in Ubuntu "Stall loading module 'via82cxxx' when installing Feisty herd 4 on GA-965G-DS3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86578
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86579 in hk-classes (universe) "python support missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86579
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86580 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86580
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86581 in glom (universe) "Glom has issues if DB user is missing access rights" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86581
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86582 in glom (universe) "Glom suggests postgresql-8.2, but doesn't use the right port." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86582
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86583 in Ubuntu "user must run fsck by hand on FS corruption detected at boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86583
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86584 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in g_hash_table_lookup()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86584
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86585 in ktorrent (main) "ktorrent doesn't reset tray icon after switching off tray speed bar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86585
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86586 in Ubuntu "disk device does not exist when booting Feisty herd 4 on GA-965GM-S2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86586
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86587 in imagemagick (main) "[apport]  identify crashed with SIGSEGV in realloc()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86587
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86588 in Ubuntu "missing items in control center as root" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86588
<yuriy> bug 44721
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44721 in kde-systemsettings "Window decorations appear twice on list." [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/44721
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86589 in gdm (main) "gdmXnest doesn't run gdm" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86589
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86590 in ltsp (main) "edubuntu ltsp-build-clinent dies on a symlink for /dev/fd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86590
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86592 in Ubuntu "Live CD Installer causes screen to turn off when X starts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86592
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-02-21
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86593 in gnome-app-install (main) "Add component dialog is shown, when you uncheck an installed but not available application" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86593
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86594 in firefox (main) "No Username/Password Prompt" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86594
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86596 in liferea (main) "UVF exception: liferea 1.2.6b" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86596
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86598 in kdepim (main) "Kmail crashing when aplying all filters to all mails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86598
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86599 in python-tz (main) "timezone data should be updated to match tzdata" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86599
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86600 in ubiquity (main) "kubuntu did not find NVIDIA SATA controller" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86600
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86477 in firefox (main) "pages show as loaded but no content is displayed" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86477
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86601 in Ubuntu "testtes" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86601
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86604 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in __pthread_mutex_unlock_usercnt()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86604
<shwag> Where do I file a bug for the installer ?
<bdmurray> shwag: live cd or alternate?
<shwag> In the installer, does  New Partition Size  refer to the new size of the partition being resized, or to the size of the new partition being created?
<shwag> seems ambiguous.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86602 in Ubuntu "Mouse cursor "wait" stays too long in control center" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86602
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86603 in rhythmbox (main) "[apport]  rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in PyEval_EvalFrameEx()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86603
<shwag> live cd
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86605 in rhythmbox (main) "[apport]  rhythmbox crashed when trying to rename ipod-name" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86605
<shwag> Im back
<shwag> might have missed if anyone answered my question
<bdmurray> shwag: That'd be Ubiquity then.
<shwag> In the graphical installer, does "New partition size" refer to the new size of the partition being resized, or to the size of the new partition being created?
<shwag> ok, and does anyone know the answer?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86607 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem-plugin-viewer crashed with SIGSEGV in _start()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86607
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86606 in usplash (main) "[feisty] Screen corruption when usplash is enable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86606
<shwag> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/86610
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86610 in ubiquity "Ambiguous "New partition size:"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86609 in evolution (main) "While deleting quickly the program closes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86609
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86610 in ubiquity (main) "Ambiguous "New partition size:"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86610
<cjwatson> shwag: there is a bug about that already
<cjwatson> ... ah, but I didn't get there in time
<cjwatson> it refers to the new size of the partition being resized, FWIW
<shwag> cjwatson: yah...im marking it duplicate
<shwag> cjwatson: why hasnt it been fixed yet though?
<shwag> cjwatson: it looks like they opted to fix half of what was in 42532, but ignored the rest...which is what 70746 and 86610 pertain to.
<shwag> so if I just mark it as a duplicate again, will it continue to get ignored.
<cjwatson> "they"> "me"
<shwag> oh, can you fix it?
<cjwatson> it hasn't been fixed because I have a massive pile of other stuff to do on ubiquity and haven't got round to figuring how to fix that particular thing without breaking 50 translations.
<cjwatson> it remains on my list to get round to at some point
<cjwatson> and yes, I know I only fixed part of 42532, which is why I left it open
<shwag> cjwatson: if the english string isnt changed, then how are the translations ever going to be updated?
<cjwatson> I don't want to change that English string - I want to do it some other way
<shwag> cjwatson: actually...no string change necessary. See my suggestion in the bug report,...  New partition size (hda1):
<cjwatson> the same string is used in the text installer, and makes sense there the way it is, so I don't want to maintain a 50-translation diff in that case
<cjwatson> assembling strings of text at run-time like that is usually a bad idea; you realise that once you get experience with more funky languages
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86612 in Ubuntu "workspace switcher can't add workspaces (dup-of: 83334)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86612
<cjwatson> it's more likely I'd fix it by making the slider clearer
<cjwatson> rather than the surrounding text
<shwag> cjwatson: how long would adding hdxx take? how long would the slider changes take? Which would make it into fiesty? How many people are going to resize their drive wrong.
<shwag> cjwatson: btw....does it refer to the size of the resized partition, or the size of the new ubuntu partition ?
<cjwatson> the resized partition
<cjwatson> please stop badgering me for a timescale
<shwag> I guess a lot more people are going to resize their drive wrong.
<cjwatson> look, don't try to guilt-trip me
<gnomefreak> feisty is not stable if these things matter use edgy :)
<cjwatson> I'm currently engaged in finishing my rewrite of the advanced partitioner, which will clear up MANY more bugs
<cjwatson> having that in stable form for feisty is my top priority as far as ubiquity is concerned
<shwag> gnomefreak: its the same in edgy.  :)
<cjwatson> other fixes are a bonus
<cjwatson> gnomefreak: please don't try to help
<lifeless> I'm sure thats out of context, but it read strangely :)
<cjwatson> I'm sorry you're upset that this bug is relatively low priority, but time is finite and I have to allocate it where I feel it will be best spent
<cjwatson> that's not the same as your bug being ignored
<shwag> this would take 5 minutes to write a patch, but I understand its a low priority. Its mostly just for windows users anyways.
<cjwatson> the obvious patch is one I would reject, I'm afraid
<shwag> cjwatson: why?
<cjwatson> I've explained already above
<shwag> I dont see it.
<cjwatson> however, you're welcome to submit a patch to make it clearer on the slider without changing that string (in fact, ideally, removing that string) and I'd certainly consider that
<yuriy> i'm not sure where to start on something like bug 47780
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 47780 in kdebase "example odt does not open after kubuntu breezy -> dapper" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/47780
<yuriy> other than that it's not a kdebase bug
<shwag> Where is the code repository?  svn?
<cjwatson> shwag: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallerDevelopment
<lifeless> yuriy: well, is it reproducible? Have you tried to recreate it ? Where do you think it should be filed (it might be kdebase if its e.g. a missing mime type registration)
<yuriy> lifeless: well opening odt files is fine normally, it's some sort of upgrade issue
<yuriy> but that's already evident in the bug report imo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86613 in madwifi-tools "clean backport to edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86613
<lifeless> yuriy: so, you may have reached the amount of shuffling that can be done for it : it may be time to try to reproduce the bug, so that you can figure out how it happens, and how to reproduce.
<lifeless> yuriy: do you have a breezy chroot ?
<yuriy> lifeless: no
<lifeless> could be time to get one :)
<yuriy> maybe. so far i've just been working on different machines and not chroot. maybe i'll set up some chroots when i get back to my desktop
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86614 in apt (main) "Add required version to build-dependency: libcurl3-gnutls-dev" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86614
<bdmurray> pochu: are you around?
<pochu> bdmurray: sure
<bdmurray> pochu: I might have been a bit ahead of myself commiting the new bugnumbers, anything besides count is failing for me.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86615 in Ubuntu "feisty logout crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86615
<pochu> bdmurray: what problem do you have?
<pochu> bdmurray: have you commented the bug report?
<bdmurray> pochu: not yet, I was trying to fix it
<pochu> bdmurray: ah, ok :)
<bdmurray>   File "./bugnumbers", line 57, in ?
<bdmurray>     main()
<bdmurray>   File "./bugnumbers", line 44, in main
<bdmurray>     elif cl.options.count:
<bdmurray> AttributeError: Values instance has no attribute 'count'
<pochu> bdmurray: I marked as fixed because you commited to main :)
<bdmurray> pochu: yeah, I saw that too, I'm not sure it should be commited though because of the package for feisty
<pochu> maybe we should ask daniel
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86616 in Ubuntu "x11vnc refreshes slowly or not at all" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86616
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86617 in xserver-xorg-video-nv (main) "2d sluggishness with 'nv' driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86617
<bdmurray> pochu: I fixed it so there should be no problems
<pochu> bdmurray: nice ^_^
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86618 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed when starting a show on ABC.com" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86618
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86619 in firefox (main) "crash while installing a addon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86619
<yuriy> ok done bugging for today i think :)
<pochu> bdmurray: I answered your mail, but don't know if I'm right :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86620 in mono (main) "[apport]  mono crashed with SIGSEGV on login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86620
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86621 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86621
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86622 in mpd (universe) "mpd missing AAC support (multiverse)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86622
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86626 in Ubuntu "mplayer freezes up when playing DVD "You, me and Dupree"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86626
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86625 in gedit (main) "[apport]  gedit crashed with SIGSEGV in g_hash_node_new()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86625
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86627 in gnome-session (main) "[apport]  {Testing XGL + Beryl 0.2RC1} gnome-session crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86627
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86628 in mozilla (universe) "[apport]  mozilla-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86628
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86629 in jack-audio-connection-kit (universe) "[apport]  jackd crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_cond_wait@@GLIBC_2.3.2()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86629
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86630 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "With crash of gnome-session problem random with applet of gnome-system-monitor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86630
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86631 in rdiff-backup (main) "[apport]  rdiff-backup crashed with OSError in chmod()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86631
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86634 in gnome-app-install (main) "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with ZeroDivisionError in popcon_view_func()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86634
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86632 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with AttributeError in check_all_updates_installable()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86632
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86635 in ubiquity (main) "Unable to install herd 4 on Toshiba S100 S1133 with SATA Hard Drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86635
<crimsun> bug 77009
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 77009 in wysihtml "failed deps on iceweasel | iceape-browser | icedove" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77009
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86636 in service-discovery-applet (universe) "[apport]  service-discovery-applet crashed with DBusException in __new__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86636
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86637 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86637
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86640 in gnome-app-install (main) "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with ZeroDivisionError in popcon_view_func()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86640
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86641 in openoffice.org (main) "'find' wrap-around prompt is invisible in full-screen mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86641
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86638 in gnome-app-install (main) "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with ZeroDivisionError in popcon_view_func()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86638
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86639 in gnome-app-install (main) "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with ZeroDivisionError in popcon_view_func()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86639
<bdmurray> I see a dupe
<pochu> bdmurray: already done :)
<pochu> bdmurray: 4 dups :)
<bdmurray> well then, nice job!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86642 in usplash (main) "usplash on ubuntu 6.10 amd64 doesn't display 1024x768 theme." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86642
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86644 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in focus_removed()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86644
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86645 in Ubuntu "NoIcon:  Neverball" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86645
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86646 in python-mechanize (main) "python-mechanize in feisty causes Launchpad's pagetests to fail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86646
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86647 in xserver-xgl (universe) "xgl terminal don't see and icons are purple" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86647
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86648 in Ubuntu "Macbook C2D Grub install fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86648
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86649 in Ubuntu "beryl crash when logon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86649
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86650 in Ubuntu "[edgy]  AVM Fritzcard ISDN PCMCIA does not boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86650
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86651 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86651
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86654 in compiz (universe) "Minimize speed in Compiz is fixed, adjusting "Minimize" speed in gconf only affects restore speed." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86654
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86655 in Ubuntu "Install crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86655
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86656 in Ubuntu "Feisty Text Based Installation Bugs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86656
<dholbach> good morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86657 in Ubuntu "update won't redirect "301 moved premanently" the way it should." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86657
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86658 in software-properties (main) "[apport]  software-properties-gtk crashed with ValueError in remove()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86658
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86659 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox repeatedly displays Shoutcast title notification" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86659
<dholbach> hey seb128
<seb128> morning dholbach
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86660 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "mysqlhotcopy emits warning about invalidating an active handle" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86660
<davmor2> dvd playback is horribly broken again in herd4 can anything be done?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86662 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86662
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86664 in gnome-media (main) "[apport]  gnome-volume-control crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86664
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86665 in tracker (universe) "[apport]  tracker-extract crashed with SIGSEGV in g_utf8_validate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86665
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86666 in libx86 (main) "Feisty crashes after grub if usplash enabled (amd64)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86666
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86667 in Ubuntu "Asus Special keys 1 issue. Fn+F2 (Wlan) dont work. A3E model. win activate reboot linux my workaround" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86667
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86668 in totem (main) "totem-xine crashed while attempting to play video" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86668
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86669 in Ubuntu "Thunderbird crashed while importing a dictionary from Mozilla" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86669
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86671 in beagle (main) "[apport]  beagled crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86671
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86670 in evolution (main) "Flurry of password requests make evolution unusable with down email server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86670
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86672 in Ubuntu "Network stops on macbook pro" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86672
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86673 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with IOError in save()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86673
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86674 in xracer (universe) "xracer error: No such file or directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86674
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86675 in gdm (main) "Passwordless login in GDM only" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86675
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86676 in linux-meta (main) "default kernel doesn't load. only recovery works" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86676
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86677 in Ubuntu "Feisty herd-4, system halts after installing from alternate cd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86677
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86678 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "kernel inotify bug warnings after copy directories" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86678
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86681 in deskbar-applet (main) "Latest package-update (2.17.91-0ubuntu3) on Feisty destroys all functionality" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86681
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86682 in rhythmbox (main) "[Feisty]  Rhythmbox fails to play a vorbis file for no reason" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86682
<Ubugtu> New bug: #85467 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Live-CD boot fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85467
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86680 in knetworkmanager (main) "knetworkmanager stops kde applications from accessing the network" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86680
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86683 in tcsh (main) "tcsh segmentation fault" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86683
<Ubugtu> New bug: #50212 in gdebi "Status text should be selectable" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/50212
<caravena|AFK> Good morning to all. seb128: I no close session, I work with applet gnome-system-monitor with bug now. http://librarian.launchpad.net/6488518/gnome-panel_with_system-monitor.png
<seb128> hi caravena|AFK
<seb128> what?
<caravena> seb128: You mark duplicate bug #86630 of bug#86630.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86630 in gnome-system-monitor "[Crash of gnome-session]  problem with applet of gnome-system-monitor (dup-of: 86627)" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86630
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86627 in beryl-core "[apport]  {Testing XGL + Beryl 0.2RC1} gnome-session crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86627
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86685 in clearsilver (universe) "neo_cgi.so: undefined symbol: Py_InitModule4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86685
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86684 in Ubuntu "can't file bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86684
<caravena> * bug #86627
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86627 in beryl-core "[apport]  {Testing XGL + Beryl 0.2RC1} gnome-session crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86627
<seb128> caravena: the description was not clear, you mentionned a crash
<caravena> seb128: Ups.
<caravena> seb128: Bug #86630 not crash, is stetics.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86630 in gnome-system-monitor "[Crash of gnome-session]  problem with applet of gnome-system-monitor (dup-of: 24243)" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86630
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 24243 in gnome-applets "System Monitor collapsed into a line" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/24243
<seb128> caravena: that's a duplicate from bug #24243 then
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 24243 in gnome-applets "System Monitor collapsed into a line" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/24243
<seb128> I updated the bug
<caravena> seb128: Many thanks : -). : -D duplicate of Bug #24243. ok ok.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 24243 in gnome-applets "System Monitor collapsed into a line" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/24243
<seb128> np
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86686 in usplash-theme-ubuntu (main) "artwork does not match" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86686
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86687 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86687
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86688 in kdebase (main) "Slow browsing in konqueror" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86688
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86689 in firefox (main) "firefox GUI fonts don't match system fonts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86689
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86690 in yelp (main) "3D acceleration at booting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86690
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86692 in Ubuntu "[feisty] apt-get/synaptic can't read CD-ROM" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86692
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86691 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share - test" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86691
<fernando> hey all
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86694 in Ubuntu "edgy->feisty dist-upgrade stops at libbrlapi1 ("trying to overwrite /lib/brltty/libbrlttybba.so")" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86694
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86695 in xmule (universe) "crash when started" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86695
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hi there, with today's update (two hours ago) there surely is a bug, I get "got DevicePresenceNotify event (reltype=15)" in the terminal and if I try beryl (which worked really well till three hours ago) windows do not get updated
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I would report it
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but don't really know where these DevicePresenceNotify could come from
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I don't even know if these are given by the terminal or the shell
<Le-Chuck_ITA> since I get these if I complete using tab!
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I am talking about feisty which I am using to aid testing, so if this is not the right place just tell me
<seb128> Le-Chuck_ITA: beryl is not shipped by Ubuntu, contact people working on the package you are using
<Le-Chuck_ITA> seb
<Le-Chuck_ITA> it's not a beryl problem :)
<seb128> yeah, but you can trigger it with beryl
<seb128> and I'll not install beryl from a non-official source
<seb128> so either find a way to trigger your problem without beryl
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok, but what about the messages in gnome terminal, these happen when I don't use beryl
<Le-Chuck_ITA> right now I am using metacity
<seb128> dunno about that
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok :)
<seb128> and not sure that's not a beryl bug
<Le-Chuck_ITA> No I don't have beryl
<Le-Chuck_ITA> now
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and that message
<Le-Chuck_ITA> is related somewhat to xinput
<seb128> and window don't refresh correctly with metacity?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> windows refresh correctly
<Le-Chuck_ITA> these may be two separate problems
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but I bet it's not so, because the message indicates some hotplug activity
<seb128> probably
<seb128> when do you get that error?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> when I press tab twice in a gnome-terminal running bash
<seb128> hotplug has nothing to do with screen refresh
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok but
<Le-Chuck_ITA> if there is some broken hotplug report
<Le-Chuck_ITA> this might cause issues in the X server
<seb128> might be
<Le-Chuck_ITA> however I just want to solve the "message" bug
<Le-Chuck_ITA> then
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I will see if the other problem disappears :)
<seb128> I think that the beryl problem is rather due to the xorg 7.2 updates
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ah
<seb128> it might not work correctly with the new lixrandr
<Le-Chuck_ITA> btw are you the same sebastien that I often meet in launchpad=
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ?
<seb128> dunno what bugs you opened, I mostly triage GNOME bugs on launchpad
<seb128> likely ;)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I am Vincenzo, pleased to meet you :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86696 in democracyplayer (universe) "[apport]  democracyplayer crashed with TypeError in __new__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86696
<seb128> ah, ok, nice to meet you ;)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok the only xorg related update today is xrandr
<seb128> yeah, try downgrading it maybe and look if that fixes your problems
<Le-Chuck_ITA> likely this is causing problems with beryl
<seb128> it's likely to fix beryl
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but the hotplug issue could be related with the hal update
<seb128> right
<seb128> those look like different problems
<Le-Chuck_ITA> just a question then I go to work, will check lately, but the question is: where do I find the immediately previous version of a .deb package?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> can I get that with apt?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> s/lately/later/
<seb128> nop
<seb128> from archive.ubuntu.com maybe
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hmm
<seb128> it keeps the previous version for like 1 day
<seb128> otherwise from the launchpad library probably
<seb128> you can get the source package from launchpad for sure
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok that might suffice
<Le-Chuck_ITA> will have to add an item to my todo list
<Le-Chuck_ITA> "write a specification to allow reverting upgrades"
<seb128> there is already one
<seb128> I think
<seb128> that's not the way to go though
<seb128> usually we want to fix things and not revert
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok but really, we have to find a way to beta-test ubuntu safely
<Le-Chuck_ITA> if I don't use feisty for my everyday work
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I will never find bugs in time for release
<seb128> well, we do test it
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but if I do that - I do regular backups of my data
<seb128> we don't test beryl because it's not shipped by Ubuntu though
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86698 in python2.5 (main) "crash of "Software surces" while switching tabs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86698
<Le-Chuck_ITA> yes ok, but a grave bug can occur everywhere,  I must have a way to revert from a grave problem until the bug is fixed
<seb128> you can probably work without it though
<Le-Chuck_ITA> yes of course :)
<seb128> right
<seb128> that would be nice
<seb128> that's low priority I think though
<Le-Chuck_ITA> so that's on my "less urgent" todo
<Le-Chuck_ITA> yes
<seb128> because people who use unstable accept that risk
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I know
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86697 in idjc (universe) "terminal required: idjc forces users to use the terminal because jackd needs to be run" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86697
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86700 in dpkg (main) "[Feisty Herd 4]  dpkg return an error code (2)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86700
<Le-Chuck_ITA> seb128: thank you for hints
<seb128> np
<Le-Chuck_ITA> on launchpad I can find
<seb128> did you figure what was wrong?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> any version I have tried of hal
<Le-Chuck_ITA> not yet
<seb128> ok
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but I am downloading packages
<Le-Chuck_ITA> the revert specification is
<Le-Chuck_ITA> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/rollback-after-update-and-safe-packet-updates
<Le-Chuck_ITA> this one
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and I guess that it is doable via a combined use of "a separate archive repository", "dpkg-repack" and the apt cache
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and that's enough for today
<Le-Chuck_ITA> got a work to do until canonical hires me :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> bye
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86702 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "thunderbird crashed while copying hyperlink in html email" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86702
<seb128> Le-Chuck_ITA: see you later
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86703 in tunapie (universe) "Tunapie does not have an icon and is not the most recent version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86703
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86704 in xfonts-scalable (main) "Empty fonts.dir file stops fonts being found" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86704
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86705 in onak (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync onak (0.3.2-1.1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86705
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86706 in Ubuntu "Crash on large file(2 mb for example) saving" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86706
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86707 in gnome-app-install (main) "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with ZeroDivisionError in popcon_view_func()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86707
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86475 in gnomoradio (universe) "[apport]  gnomoradio crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 3894)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86475
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86708 in firefox (main) "Printing MathML not working in Firefox 2.0.0.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86708
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86709 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in panel_applet_lockable()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86709
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86710 in emacs21 (main) "[apport]  emacs21-x crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86710
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86711 in gnomoradio (universe) "Gnomoradio lacks an icon (eventhough its part of the upstream package)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86711
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86712 in firefox (main) "firefox crash with XGL" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86712
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86715 in Ubuntu "Logitech Keyboard problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86715
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86713 in ubiquity (main) ""Prepare disk" bug in partioner of installer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86713
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86717 in tracker (universe) "[apport]  tracker-extract crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86717
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86718 in beryl-core (universe) "beryl manager causes 100% on load and renders the desktop useless after Feb 21 feisty updates" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86718
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86719 in hellanzb (universe) "hellanzb crashes on first time run" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86719
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86720 in Ubuntu "Edgy-Feisty boot takes longer with "quiet" option" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86720
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86722 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86722
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86721 in tracker (universe) "[apport]  tracker-extract crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen() (dup-of: 86717)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86721
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86724 in Ubuntu "Hibernation on Feisty herd 4 doesn't preserve state for System76 Z62F laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86724
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86725 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "kernerl compilation fails because an header file is missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86725
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86728 in usplash (main) "[apport]  usplash crashed with SIGILL" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86728
<bddebian> Boo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86730 in nfs-utils (main) "NFS kernel server not working on 6.10 amd64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86730
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86731 in openoffice.org (main) "[apport]  soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86731
<pochu> hi bddebian :)
<bddebian> Hello pochu
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86735 in firefox (main) "first a bug is cerated everytime i start ubuntu and then opening firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86735
<speck> I'm having problems after ubuntu login: only appears a mouse cursor and a dark screen. help me
<pochu> speck: which ubuntu version?
<speck> 6.06 lts
<pochu> speck: then ask in #ubuntu
<speck> thanks
<pochu> np
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86734 in tcm (universe) "blank/unblank doesn't work" [High,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86734
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86738 in exaile (universe) "[apport]  exaile.py crashed with TypeError in handle_events()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86738
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86739 in openoffice.org2-amd64 (main) "option boxes / forms have missing text" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86739
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86740 in gnome-terminal (main) "[apport]  gnome-terminal crashed with SIGSEGV in _gtk_marshal_BOOLEAN__BOXED()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86740
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86741 in gs-afpl (multiverse) "crash on opening encapsulated postscript" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86741
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86742 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "D-Link AirPlus DWL-G650 Wireless (rev.C) - Atheros AR5212 (rev 01) does not work in Feisty" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86742
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86744 in python2.5 (main) "[apport]  python2.5 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86744
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86736 in solarwolf (universe) "Does not go past the loading screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86736
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86745 in network-manager (main) "NetworkManager applet doesn't understand device with two ip addresses" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86745
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86747 in xmms-midi (universe) "xmms-midi should have xmms as dependency" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86747
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86746 in conky (universe) "conky segfaults" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86746
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86748 in gnome-app-install (main) "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with ZeroDivisionError in popcon_view_func()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86748
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86749 in evince (main) "evince does not automatically set or remember the paper size" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86749
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86750 in compiz (universe) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86750
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86751 in cupsys (main) "libcups.a is missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86751
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86752 in openoffice.org (main) "Missing text on buttons" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86752
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86753 in xorg-server (main) "Xorg Freezes on VT Switching in an AiGLX session" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86753
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86754 in Ubuntu "[feisty 2.6.20-8-generic]  pwc module not working with Logitech QuickCam Sphere MP " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86754
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86755 in rdiff-backup (main) "[apport]  rdiff-backup crashed with AttributeError in reval()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86755
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86756 in util-linux (main) "missing documentation about a option of blockdev" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86756
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86759 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86759
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86760 in evolution-exchange (main) "exchange Exchange public folders don't work in feisty Evolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86760
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86761 in python2.5 (main) "[apport]  python2.5 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86761
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86762 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed (i think ubiquity)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86762
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86764 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86764
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86765 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86765
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86766 in sun-java5 (multiverse) "JAVA_HOME is not set up correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86766
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86767 in gnome-vfs2 (main) "[apport]  gnome-vfs-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in gnome_vfs_close_cancellable()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86767
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86768 in Ubuntu "Something wrong with colors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86768
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86769 in synaptic (main) "Synaptic proxy autentication does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86769
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86770 in egnome (universe) "Post-inst script for 'egnome' has wrong location for selib2html" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86770
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86771 in gaim (main) "Crash while closing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86771
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86773 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice splashscreen wrong version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86773
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86777 in totem (main) "totem-mozilla ignores qtnext" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86777
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86774 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim-remote crashed with DBusException in __call__()"." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86774
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86776 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall() - while repositioning" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86776
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86778 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Precedence bug in patch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86778
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86779 in hardinfo (universe) "Hardinfo crash - detailed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86779
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86780 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[apport]  network-admin crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_accel_group_disconnect()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86780
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86781 in rhythmbox (main) "[apport]  rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in _PyObject_New()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86781
<tuxcrafter> hello
<marnanel> hello
<tuxcrafter> question i am testing a separate usb numeric keypad and have a normal ps2 keyboard, now i have this behavior. There is a numlock light  and button on the keypad and the keyboard. If I enable the keypad numlock on the keypad the light go's on. On the keyboard the light is off because the numlock keys are disabled on the keyboard. Now if I press a button on the keypad. The numlock light on the keyboard turns on if a button is pressed!! It
<tuxcrafter> is it unclear ask for specifications and i will create a better text
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86783 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "[apport]  mozilla-thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86783
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86784 in f-spot (main) "f-spot crashes when cancelling import dialog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86784
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86785 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86785
<tuxcrafter> back
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86786 in ubiquity (main) "[Feisty h4] Choosing keyboard layout doesn't work on installation step 4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86786
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86788 in f-spot (main) "f-spot crashes when importing from Canon IXUS 50" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86788
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86789 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86789
<tuxcrafter> some one read my question? what do you people think
<afflux> tuxcrafter: I don't understand your problem.
<tuxcrafter> question:  I am testing a separate usb numeric keypad (small peace of hardware with numbers 0 to 9 and some buttons) and have a normal PS2 keyboard, now i have this behavior. There is are both numlock light and numlockbutton on the keypad and the keyboard. If I enable the keypad numlock  the light on the keypad go's on. On the keyboard the numlock is turned off so the numlock light is are disabled . Now if I press a button on the keypad
<tuxcrafter> question:  I am testing a separate usb numeric keypad (small peace of hardware with numbers 0 to 9 and some buttons) and have a normal PS2 keyboard, now i have this behavior. There is are both numlock light and numlock button on the keypad and the keyboard. If I enable the keypad numlock  the light on the keypad go's on. On the keyboard the numlock is turned off so the numlock light is are disabled . Now if I press a button on the keypa
<tuxcrafter> afflux: this better ^
<afflux> tuxcrafter: your text is too long and got cut. send again everything from "Now if I press a button on the" please
<tuxcrafter> !pastbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tuxcrafter> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tuxcrafter> afflux: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6904/
<tuxcrafter> afflux: there is a bug on paste bin to :-D the text line doesn't stay in its box :-D
<afflux> tuxcrafter: i think this is not a bug but the limitation of the hardware.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86791 in gimmie (universe) "[apport]  gimmie crashed with SIGSEGV in PyEval_EvalFrameEx()  I had just started Gimmie" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86791
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86792 in gnusim8085 (universe) "UVF exception: gnusim8085 1.2.91 -> 1.3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86792
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86793 in Ubuntu "encrypted loopback file BUGs kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86793
<tuxcrafter> afflux: there is a conflict between the keypad part of the keyboard and the usb keypad
<afflux> tuxcrafter: I had the same issue with my friend's computer which was running windows
<tuxcrafter> 55555555558789876512310.000.
<tuxcrafter> < sorry
<tuxcrafter> afflux: oke could this limmitation be reported somewere
<tuxcrafter> afflux: the limmiation is in the "kbd" keyboard driver can i report a bug to them?
<afflux> no. this is an issue of the hardware. no software problems! I think you can report them to the manufacturer.
<tuxcrafter> afflux:
<afflux> tuxcrafter: you can write, i'll read in about 30 mins.
<tuxcrafter> afflux: why form the hardware it is handled by the kdb driver correct?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86795 in epiphany-browser (main) "epiphany help doesn't describe how to resize the text-entry box of a smart bookmark" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86795
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86796 in seahorse (universe) "Ubuntu Key Server not in Seahorse default config" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86796
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86794 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV in Arts::Dispatcher::terminate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86794
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86797 in Ubuntu "No beryl or compiz working after updates!!!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86797
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86798 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "r8169 driver does not detect link" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86798
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86800 in Ubuntu "disk on desktop and in places menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86800
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86801 in nedit (universe) "Secondary buffer doesn't work in Nedit (Feisty Fawn / x86-64)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86801
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86802 in courier (universe) "Can't change location of maildir in courier-imap" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86802
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86804 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "hdc: status error: status=0xd0 { Busy }" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86804
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86806 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86806
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86807 in firefox (main) "crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86807
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86808 in stlport5 (universe) "Please sync stlport5 (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86808
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86809 in gnome-session (main) "[apport]  gnome-session crashed with SIGSEGV"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86809
<afflux> tuxcrafter: yes, i think so.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86810 in rhythmbox (main) "notifications look weird" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86810
<tuxcrafter> afflux: I will see if i can find the driver devloper and send him a email
<afflux> try it, yes.
<tuxcrafter> afflux: other question do you now things about xev , xbindkeys, xmodmap and stuff like that
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86811 in openoffice.org (main) ""Conflicts:" prevent installation of oooqs-kde" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86811
<afflux> tuxcrafter: not really.
<tuxcrafter> afflux: ok, no problem
<tuxcrafter> some issues here :-P
<afflux> tuxcrafter: you could ask in #ubuntu
<tuxcrafter> afflux: they don't really answer a lot of questions that go to a really advanced / developer level of questions :-D
<afflux> what country are you from?
<tuxcrafter> The Netherlands and you? #ubuntu-nl
<afflux> germany. think #ubuntu-nl could help better...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86812 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes by clicking on "home-page" button" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86812
<tuxcrafter> afflux: found the keyboard driver developer and mailt them
<afflux> tuxcrafter: alright.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86813 in sound-juicer (main) "song title cannot have foward slash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86813
<yuriy> lol guys 3 people in one day on the same bug that hasn't been touched in a year
<tuxcrafter> afflux: them there are a lot of bug reports generated
<afflux> i don't understand...
<tuxcrafter> afflux: how is the cross link system going by sending bug reports generated in launchpad directly to the developers bug system?
<afflux> I don't know. Haven't ever used it.
<tuxcrafter> afflux: heard mark shuttleworth talk about it. Is there anyway the lauchpad system can become open source (free software)?
<afflux> it is, as far is i know.
<tuxcrafter> afflux: lauchepad is proprietary
<yuriy> ash211: lol guys 3 people in one day on the same bug that hasn't been touched in a year
<ash211> that's a rare occurrence!
<yuriy> ash211: referring to bug 46913
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46913 in kubuntu-meta "System hangs when switching user" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/46913
<ash211> are you talking about bug 46913 ?
<ash211> yeah
<afflux> tuxcrafter: a right. I have no idea. I'm not a launchpad developer.
<yuriy> not sure what to do with it now, should probably close since there's nobody there to report on teh issue
<ash211> that's what I was just getting ready to do
<yuriy> ash211: k go ahead
<ash211> will do
<ash211> done
<tuxcrafter> afflux: thank for your help, i am going away have to write some docs for the FSFE
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86814 in gossip-telepathy (universe) "[apport]  gossip crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86814
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86815 in telepathy-gabble (universe) "[apport]  telepathy-gabble crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86815
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86816 in Ubuntu "Only "stereo sound" with SB Audigy LS with ALSA" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86816
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86817 in openoffice.org (main) "Do not bring up "open clippy" by default [Feisty] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86817
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86818 in Ubuntu "beryl window manager shows a blank screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86818
<tsmithe> Ubugtu, why?
<tsmithe> :'(
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86820 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "touchpad doesn't work after suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86820
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86821 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGSEGV in __pthread_mutex_unlock_usercnt()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86821
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86822 in gftp (main) "renamed file during transfer -> Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86822
<yuriy> ash211: are you working on some particular bugs or just randomly?
<ash211> nothing in particular
<ash211> but I focus on Amarok bugs a lot
<yuriy> ah
<ash211> how about you?
<yuriy> i've been trying to go through the unconfirmed kdebase bugs
<ash211> bet there are plenty there
<yuriy> ash211: 177 left
<ash211> could be worse
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86824 in wine (universe) "wine installed apps menus problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86824
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86825 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Bad ALSA defaults for Acer Travelmate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86825
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86826 in bluez-libs (main) "HID only supports boot protocol" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86826
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86823 in slidentd (universe) "Slidentd immediately segfaults" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86823
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86827 in vlc (universe) "[apport]  wxvlc crashed with SIGSEGV in __glXInitialize()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86827
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86830 in php-file (universe) "php-file depends on php4-pear" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86830
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86831 in php-mail-mime (universe) "php-mail-mime depends on php4-pear" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86831
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86833 in Ubuntu "ubuntu 6.10 installer crashed during installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86833
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86834 in Ubuntu "changing colour in gnome theme fail sometime" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86834
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86835 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "ipw3945 cannot associate hidden SSID" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86835
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86836 in backuppc (main) "backuppc package in feisty is outdated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86836
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86837 in kubuntu-docs (main) "[Feisty]  Links incorrect on Konqi main page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86837
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86839 in totem (main) "totem thumbnailer crash deny access key ring to ftp" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86839
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86841 in libxrandr (main) "beryl does not refresh content of windows" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86841
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86842 in telepathy-blue (universe) "[apport]  telepathy-blue crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86842
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86843 in gksu (main) "modifying PAM configuration could break gksu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86843
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86845 in epiphany-browser (main) "Epiphany progress bar jumps around while loading pages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86845
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86844 in Ubuntu "Floppy don't detected , don't auto mount, don't show volume name, very strange behaviour" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86844
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86847 in hal (main) "Remove dependency:  hwdb-client-gnome" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86847
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86848 in vmware-player-kernel-2.6.15 (multiverse) "vmware-player-kernel-modules-2.6.15-28 still missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86848
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86850 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "Feisty: nvidia-glx dependencies on linux-386" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86850
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86853 in Ubuntu "Feisty: desktop switcher applet in gnome cant add desktop with arrow button" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86853
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86854 in python2.5 (main) "[apport]  python2.5 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86854
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86852 in Ubuntu "Laptop does not wake up from S3 suspend mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86852
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86855 in gtkam (universe) "[apport]  gtkam crashed with SIGSEGV in gp_context_progress_start()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86855
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86846 in ubiquity "7.04 Feisty Herd4: Can not prepare mount points "/", "/boot", "swap"  during the installation with live cd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86846
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86851 in gparted "7.04 Feisty Herd4: gparted: constantly mounting partitions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86851
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86858 in ruby-prof (universe) "Please sync ruby-prof (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86858
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86856 in firefox (main) "FIrefox crashed wile I tryed to upload a video on Youtube" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86856
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86857 in brltty (main) "libbrlapi1 file overwrite with brltty" [High,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86857
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86860 in perl (main) "[apport]  perl crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86860
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86862 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86862
<seb128> bdmurray: your comment on bug #86682 is weird, he said the upgrade fixes it for him
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86682 in rhythmbox "[Feisty]  Rhythmbox fails to play a vorbis file for no reason" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86682
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86864 in banshee (universe) "[apport]  banshee crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_clear()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86864
<bdmurray> seb128: okay, I see your point about marking it fix released.
<seb128> bdmurray: marking rejected is fine as well since we are not sure if the new version or something else fixed it
<gnomefreak> is there any way to tell from crash report if its on 64bit or 32bit?
<gnomefreak> the kernel line doesnt say it just says generic
<seb128> the "Due to the fact that this is no working for you with the latest version" part of your comment doesn't match though
<seb128> the guy said it's working with it
<bdmurray> seb128: it seems I missed the 'w' key
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86859 in pitivi (universe) "Pitivi doesn't start / program doesn't open" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86859
<seb128> ah
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86863 in Ubuntu "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGFPE in detectRefreshRateOfScreen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86863
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86865 in gaim (main) "Feist: gaim does go online after starting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86865
<seb128> I read that as "now"
<seb128> "not"
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86866 in hal (main) "SonyEricsson W300i patch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86866
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86867 in evince (main) "Adobe Reader and Evince 0.6.1 cannot play sound of pdf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86867
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86868 in Ubuntu "Feisty Fawn Herd4 amd64 live cd bootet nicht" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86868
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86869 in Ubuntu "Feisty Fawn Herd4 amd64 live cd won't boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86869
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86870 in mesa (main) "/usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so missing (feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86870
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86872 in python-central (main) "[apport]  pycentral crashed with ValueError in parse_versions()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86872
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86874 in adept (main) "Debconf issue with Adept Updater" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86874
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86875 in rhythmbox (main) "[apport]  rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in rb_source_can_paste() / Visualizations" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86875
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86876 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "Request fglrx 8.34.8 in Feisty: worthwhile fixes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86876
<caravena_> Jo jo jo jo Many BackTrace!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86877 in Ubuntu "Resolution changes after monitor goes to sleep" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86877
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86878 in ipsec-tools (main) "Racoon doesn't generate correct SPD entries" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86878
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86879 in gdb (main) "[apport]  gdb crashed with SIGSEGV in symbol_demangled_name()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86879
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86881 in xorg (main) "X shuts down at various occasions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86881
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86882 in Ubuntu "lighttpd and apache2 conflict and break edgy upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86882
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86883 in pycxx (universe) "UVF exception for pycxx" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86883
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-02-22
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86885 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86885
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86886 in pysvn (universe) "UVF exception for pysvn" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86886
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86887 in firefox (main) "crash on opening .doc email attachment" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86887
<cowbud> man firefox is crashing like crazy lately
<pochu> hi Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> hey pochu :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86889 in gnochm (universe) "Gnochm font too small" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86889
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86890 in Ubuntu "X Dies Automatically On Boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86890
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86888 in svn-workbench (universe) "UVF exception for svn-workbench" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86888
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86891 in firefox (main) "Doesn't allow easy selection of alternate external programs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86891
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86892 in banshee (universe) "Banshee does not show song recommendations" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86892
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86894 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86894
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86895 in geany (universe) "Geany crashed while closing a terminal window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86895
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86896 in apt (main) "apt's daily cron job locks the apt lists against package managers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86896
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86893 in hplip (main) "hplip miss pyqt" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86893
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86901 in kdepim (main) "akregator crashes in fiesty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86901
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86899 in beryl-core "crash after freeze in beryl" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86899
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86902 in libbonobo (main) "[apport]  bonobo-activation-server crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86902
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86903 in gnumeric (main) "gnumeric open file dialog ridiculously small" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86903
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86904 in xmodmap (main) "xmodmap doesn't work in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86904
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86905 in deskbar-applet (main) "[Feisty] Deskbar-applet crashed when I login in Gnome" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86905
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86906 in gnucash (universe) "tmp file overwrites" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86906
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86907 in Ubuntu "suspending to disk fails with Feisty packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86907
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86908 in wireshark (universe) "wireshark 0.99.4 has security vulnerabilities (upgrade to wireshark 0.99.5)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86908
<Chipzz> hi
<Chipzz> can someone reopen launchpad bug 66908 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66908 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 "nvidia-glx-config does not work any more" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/66908
<Chipzz> see last comment
<Chipzz> this got broken again in edgy-security
<pochu> Chipzz: you can do it yourself ;)
<Chipzz> oh, I can?
<Chipzz> errr, how?
* Chipzz just looked at that page
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86910 in ekiga (main) "FTBFS (pull new upstream?)" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86910
<pochu> Chipzz: just click on the package name in the bug report, and then change the status to confirmed (or unconfirmed, or needs info, or whatever is the actual state)
<Chipzz> pochu: what would be the correct state for that bug? "In Progress"?
<pochu> Chipzz: looking
<bdmurray> Chipzz: It means you are working on it
<bdmurray> i.e. a patch or code change
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86912 in eog (main) "[apport]  eog crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86912
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86913 in rdiff-backup (main) "rdiff-back crashes when destination is my USB drive with IOError: [errno71] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86913
<pochu> Chipzz: I think you should mark it as unconfirmed
<pochu> Chipzz: as bdmurray says, you should mark it as in progress just if you are sure somebody (even you) is working on it
<pochu> Chipzz: you can mark it as unconfirmed, and comment it saying what's the problem, and providing all the useful info, to let other people and the devs confirm and fix it :)
<Chipzz> pochu: well, basically the bug has been confirmed in a previous version, and the fix is known :)
<Chipzz> it's just a bug that got reintroduced
<Chipzz> but unconfirmed makes sense in the way that it hasn't been confirmed by the maintainer to exist in that version :P
<pochu> Chipzz: also other users can confirm it, if you give the info they need to confirm it :)
<pochu> Chipzz: however, reopening it (even as unconfirmed) is good, because you notice the developer about that regression
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86914 in graphviz-cairo (universe) "installing graphviz-cairo breaks apt-get until script files are manually deleted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86914
<Chipzz> anyway, whatever :)
<Chipzz> will poke pitti about it tomorrow :)
<Chipzz> thx for the advice ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86915 in gnucash (universe) "no icon for gnucash in metacity task switcher/task bar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86915
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86900 in gnome-media (main) "[apport]  gnome-volume-control crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86900
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86916 in vim (main) "vim doesn't recognize ProC syntax in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86916
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86917 in bazaar (universe) "option help text grammar is inconsistent" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86917
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86918 in samba (main) "XP cannot see Fawn herd4 Samba share" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86918
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86919 in bzr (main) "transport shouldn't indirect through control_files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86919
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86920 in rhythmbox (main) "0.9.8 iPod writing not working in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86920
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86921 in Ubuntu "apt wants to autoremove packages i explicitly installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86921
<yuriy> kppp is something for dialup right?
<yuriy> if there's anyone here who uses it, can you confirm bug 53879?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 53879 in kdebase "kppp menu entry should launch as root by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/53879
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86922 in plotdrop (universe) "Close button in About dialog does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86922
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86840 in Ubuntu "live boot fail in Ubuntu 6.06(x86 or 64) and up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86840
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86924 in ubiquity (main) "orly?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86924
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86923 in gedit (main) "Programming languages incorrectly translated in gedit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86923
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86925 in Ubuntu "ubuntu installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86925
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86926 in ubiquity (main) "nstallStepError: GrubInstaller failed with code 1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86926
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86927 in krusader (universe) "krusader lists ftp as only protocol supported" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86927
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86928 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86928
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86929 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash on Gnome start?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86929
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86930 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_lock()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86930
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86931 in python2.5 (main) "Listen music player crashed just after launching" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86931
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86932 in Ubuntu "No support for Dell Inspiron 1501 notebook's 802.11g " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86932
<yuriy> ugh it's annoying how i didn't change bugs to needs info 2 months ago
<yuriy> i don't feel like i can close them now
<cowbud> grr
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86934 in kompile (universe) "kompile depends on non-existant kdesu package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86934
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86933 in epiphany-browser (main) "Feature request: Epiphany support multiple screens" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86933
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86935 in ia32-libs (main) "libaudio.so.2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86935
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86936 in apport (main) "retaining historical -dbgsym files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86936
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86937 in kdebase (main) "konsole: fails to redraw after skim-anthy completion window covers it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86937
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86938 in apport (main) "Running apport-retrace in chroot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86938
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86939 in casper (main) "Installation Crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86939
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86941 in eclipse (universe) "Eclipse does not come up with Herd4, Sun Java6" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86941
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86942 in preseed (main) "cannot enable RNG, aborting (while starting preseed)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86942
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86943 in mono (main) "[apport]  mono crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86943
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86944 in control-center (main) "Theme Color Setting for Selected Items Text isn't Working in Theme Details" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86944
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86945 in gnome-phone-manager (universe) "Could not receive incoming messages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86945
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86946 in gnome-phone-manager (universe) "Only show contacts when you type 3 letters" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86946
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86947 in zapping (universe) "[apport]  zapping crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_entry_set_text()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86947
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86948 in firefox (main) "firefox recurrent crash after installation of Beryl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86948
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86950 in gnome-phone-manager (universe) "Never disconnect the phone" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86950
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86951 in alacarte (main) "First thing first, I can't report bugs in launchpad" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86951
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86952 in foremost (universe) "[apport]  foremost crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86952
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86953 in Ubuntu "evolution crashes alone" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86953
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86956 in software-properties (main) "[apport]  software-properties-gtk crashed with TypeError in remove_source()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86956
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86957 in mono (main) "[apport]  mono crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86957
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86954 in zapping (universe) "[apport]  zapping crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_tree_model_get_valist()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86954
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86955 in Ubuntu "Feisty Herd 4 Bricks iMac on shutdown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86955
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86958 in Ubuntu "Herd 4 power PC live disc sets max speaker volume on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86958
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86961 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes when not restarting following installation of a new extension" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86961
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86962 in Ubuntu "Herd 4 powerPC live disc -- funky colors on splash screen, boot screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86962
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86960 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86960
<dholbach> good morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86965 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "BNX2/Network breaks at normal output on SSH client (eg.  'top', 'ps faxww')" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86965
<cowbud> morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86967 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86967
<dholbach> hey cowbud
<cowbud> how goes it?
<cowbud> I see we are still getting kernel_vsyscall crashes from firefox
<dholbach> fine fine - just a bit ill still, but getting better
<dholbach> how are you?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86968 in control-center (main) "[apport]  gnome-display-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_getspecific()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86968
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86969 in Ubuntu "kernel oops (wvdailconfig or module ?)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86969
<Kagou> hi
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86970 in Ubuntu "Printing from Java does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86970
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86971 in trac (universe) "Segmentation Fault when using trac with mod_python in apache2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86971
<dholbach> hiya Kagou
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86973 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86973
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86974 in inkscape (main) "[apport]  inkscape crashed with SIGSEGV in _gtk_marshal_BOOLEAN__BOXED()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86974
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86975 in Ubuntu "Hard Disk Detection Failure During Installation - Ubuntu 6.06 LTS unable notify User about unavailable Hard Disk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86975
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86976 in nautilus (main) "shortcut folders don't show custom icons" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86976
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86977 in xorg (main) "Xorg constantly uses 25% CPU time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86977
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86978 in rhythmbox (main) "display cover art on artist / album selector" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86978
<Kagou> seb128: do you think that we had to report Bug #32067 upstream ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 32067 in samba "the security parameter must be set to share, not user, in smb.conf" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/32067
<seb128> Kagou: "had to"? who reported it and where?
<Kagou> seb128: i mean that may be the best solution is to report this bug upstream
<seb128> no
<seb128> no need of upstream to change a config option
<Kagou> seb128: importance may be changed no ? and mark this bug as confirmed. What do you think about that
<Kagou> oups seb128 too fast
<seb128> Kagou: it's confirmed and high already, what else do you want?
<Kagou> a fix commited perhaps ;)
<seb128> would be nice indeed
<seb128> patch are welcome
<seb128> would be nice to make shares-admin set an empty password for the anonymous user or something
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86980 in rt2x00 (universe) "rt73usb seems to fail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86980
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86982 in liferea (main) "UVF exception: liferea 1.2.7" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86982
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86981 in bash (main) "unrecognized problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86981
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86983 in Ubuntu "usb devices icon appears twice on desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86983
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86985 in apt-listchanges (main) "[apport]  apt-listchanges crashed with KeyError in <lambda>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86985
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86984 in Ubuntu "unable to compile make 537" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86984
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86986 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird crash when drag the attachment over desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86986
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86987 in galeon (universe) "https is not working anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86987
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi there
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I have a bug in gnome-power-manager that sometimes acts like it can't read battery charge percentage - it has an icon different than usual and just says if battery is present or not if I hang my mouse over it.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Since this does not always happen I am here
<Le-Chuck_ITA> to ask how to understand what's going on
<Le-Chuck_ITA> in /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1
<Le-Chuck_ITA> the information is correct
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86988 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86988
<giskard> nah, i guess the problem is in hal
<Le-Chuck_ITA> do you know how to get battery information using hal using command line?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86989 in gedit (main) "open/save dialog don't restore last remote url" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86989
<Le-Chuck_ITA> PropertyModified, device=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/acpi_BAT1
<Le-Chuck_ITA>   key=battery.remaining_time, rem=0, add=0
<Le-Chuck_ITA>   value=1413
<Le-Chuck_ITA>   key=battery.charge_level.rate, rem=0, add=0
<Le-Chuck_ITA>   value=19062
<Le-Chuck_ITA>   key=battery.charge_level.current, rem=0, add=0
<Le-Chuck_ITA>   value=33771
<Le-Chuck_ITA>   key=battery.reporting.rate, rem=0, add=0
<Le-Chuck_ITA>   value=19062
<Le-Chuck_ITA>   key=battery.reporting.current, rem=0, add=0
<Le-Chuck_ITA>   value=33771
<Le-Chuck_ITA> this happened on my terminal window running hal-device manager
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and clicking on the battery
<giskard> lshal | grep battery
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86991 in xorg (main) "no dri for the second display (e.g. user switch)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86991
<Le-Chuck_ITA> giskard:
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I think I can't send private messages because I don't know where to register
<Le-Chuck_ITA> :)
<giskard> /msg nickserv register password
<giskard> /msg nickserv identify password
<Le-Chuck_ITA> thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86993 in vbetool (main) "[apport]  vbetool crashed with SIGILL" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86993
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86992 in Ubuntu "ValueError: too many values to unpack" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86992
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86994 in Ubuntu "switching keyboard layouts doesn't work in kde" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86994
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86997 in gnome-session (main) "[apport]  gnome-session crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 81620)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86997
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86998 in beryl-manager (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86998
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86995 in Ubuntu "network manager wireless doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86995
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87001 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Frequency Scaling reverts to "conservative", even with powernowd installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87001
<Ubugtu> New bug: #86999 in vbetool (main) "[apport]  vbetool crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86999
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87000 in gnome-media (main) "[apport]  gnome-volume-control crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87000
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87002 in tnftp (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync tnftp (20050625-0.2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87002
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87004 in apport (main) "apport just crashed with no user action (i think)" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87004
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87005 in apport (main) "discard options when looking for the first paramter" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87005
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87003 in discover-data (main) "NVIDIA 7600GT detected as vesa not nv" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87003
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87006 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox last.fm player can't play streams (plugin needed)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87006
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87007 in ecasound2.2 (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync ecasound2.2 (2.4.4-6) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87007
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87008 in discover-data (main) "Intel Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML recognized as vesa, not i810" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87008
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87009 in inkscape (main) "Running Inkscape repeatedly by script causes X to use lots of CPU" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87009
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87011 in prosper (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync prosper (1.00.4+cvs.2006.10.22-1.1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87011
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87013 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "[apport]  mozilla-thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall() - by viewing openpgp keys" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87013
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87014 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "gnome-volume-manager does not honor "Ignore" and "Always remember" tandem on photo import" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87014
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87017 in Ubuntu "(feisty)HPlip toolbox in control center doesn't start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87017
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87018 in update-manager (main) "Crash when checking free space on upgrade from edgy to feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87018
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87019 in thoggen (universe) "Crash after canceling "Edit cutting"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87019
<cypher1> is Markus Korn here ? sorry i am not able to get his irc nick from his homepage :(
<coNP> cypher1: I guess he is thekorn
<cypher1> coNP: ha yes did not check
<cypher1> coNP: thanks
<cypher1> thekorn: hi
<cypher1> dholbach: hi
<cypher1> dholbach: how are you
<coNP> yw, cypher1
<cypher1> coNP: yw ?
<coNP> you are welcome, cypher1 :)
<cypher1> coNP: :)
<thekorn> hi cypher
<cypher1> thekorn: hi.. i was just reading your comment. thanks
<cypher1> thekorn: i had replied
<thekorn> cypher1: just reading it...
<thekorn> cypher1: I agree the code need some restructure at some point
<cypher1> thekorn: yes..
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87020 in deskbar-applet (main) "[apport]  deskbar-applet crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87020
<thekorn> cypher1: in my patch countComments really is in the Bug-class, "class BugList...." is in the row after your function, so it looks that strange! :-)
<cypher1> thekorn: ah!.. thanks
<thekorn> cypher1: no problem, thank you!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87022 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "When an app prevents from umounting, tell the user which app it is" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87022
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87023 in sudo (main) "sudo option "tty_tickets" gives false sense of security due to reused pts numbers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87023
<shawarma> I have a question about https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lighttpd/+bug/84658  . What should I do about it? I'm 99.9% sure it's fixed in Feisty, since he says the official release works so it was probably fixed between the svn snapshot from Edgy and the official release. Should I just reject it saying "It's fixed in Feisty"?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84658 in lighttpd "Some SSL requests fail with "write failed"" [Undecided,Needs info] 
<shawarma> I guess my real question is: Is it alright to reject bugs if they're fixed in Feisty?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87024 in gnome-terminal (main) "slider not correctly positioned after calling less " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87024
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87025 in gnochm (universe) "[apport]  gnochm crashed when the gnochm main window gave a screen flash after I double clicked a chm file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87025
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87026 in gdm (main) "can't exit from XDMCP window" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87026
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87027 in vte (main) "horrible performance in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87027
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87028 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Thinkpad X60s: changing the screen brightness blanks screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87028
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87029 in gdebi (main) "[apport]  gdebi-gtk crashed with error in finish_dpkg()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87029
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87031 in Ubuntu "Fonts do not get set when one boots using usplash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87031
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87032 in control-center (main) "filter bar in control center searches for english text too" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87032
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87033 in firefox (main) "There seem to be some sort of crash " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87033
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87034 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-2.10 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87034
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87035 in gnome-terminal (main) "Ctrl-Z shrinks window with Dvorak keyboard layout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87035
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87038 in twiki (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync twiki (1:4.0.5-9.1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87038
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87039 in gdm (main) "[apport]  gdmgreeter crashed with SIGSEGV in XInternAtom() on feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87039
<Kagou> anyone to confirm Bug #87026 please ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87026 in gdm "can't exit from XDMCP window" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87026
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87041 in bitlbee (universe) "[Merge]   bitlbee 1.0.3-1.3ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87041
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87043 in firefox (main) "Firefox hoverover flickers sometimes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87043
<dholbach> mvo_: did you use tabs when you hacked on bughelper?
<dholbach> ok, maybe it wasn't you :)
<dholbach> it was either pappan or bdmurray
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87044 in Ubuntu "Resumes crash when plugging my mouse" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87044
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87045 in Ubuntu "kpowermanager systray icon never shows below 69% battery used" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87045
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87046 in adept (main) "Crash when 'details' is clicked" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87046
* dholbach hugs mvo_ for bughelper love
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87047 in usplash (main) "[apport]  usplash crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87047
<dholbach> mvo_: pushed :-)
<mvo_> dholbach: I used "emacs" and whatever is the defualt there
<mvo_> dholbach: you like the changes? great :)
<dholbach> yeah... somebody else introduced the tabs
<dholbach> i use python -tt every now and then
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87050 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "[Feisty]  After wake up keyboard does not function" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87050
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87051 in basket (universe) "basket 1.0 crashed after update to feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87051
<cowbud> I am browsing through all of these kernel_vsyscall bugs. They all have similar apport attachments can they be collapsed into one then? it seems fairly random as to why things are crashing (but almost always dealing with media watching).
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87052 in gnucash (universe) "gnucash-2.0.2 souce configure fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87052
<cowbud> hrmm nevermind
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87053 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87053
<bddebian> Boo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87054 in gnome-panel (main) "SN9C201 webcam driver is not supported" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87054
<dholbach> did we only have one bughelper report up until now?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87056 in Ubuntu "Can't write to UDF disc in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87056
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87059 in openoffice.org (main) "Error al iniciar Open office con un archivo .doc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87059
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87060 in firefox (main) "Firefox random crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87060
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87061 in uw-imap (universe) "[merge]  uw-imap 7:2002edebian1-13.1ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87061
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87063 in Ubuntu "Please package php5-mssql" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87063
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87064 in Ubuntu "take off my PCMCIA WLAN card - system freeze" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87064
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87065 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "does not set CORE_REAL_RLIM correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87065
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87066 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87066
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87067 in control-center (main) "[apport]  gnome-theme-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in strrchr()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87067
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87068 in xen-source (universe) "cannot build external modules using xen-headers-2.6.19-4-generic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87068
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87069 in apport (main) "apport: displays old crash reports repeatedly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87069
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87070 in gnome-keyring (main) "Gnome-keyring should use PAM" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87070
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87071 in tripwire (universe) "tripwire v2.4 is out" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87071
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87072 in galeon (universe) "[apport]  galeon crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87072
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87073 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87073
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87074 in xen-source (universe) "include backported pvfb patch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87074
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87075 in util-vserver (universe) "SEGFAULTs when running most tools" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87075
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87078 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "RTL-8029: NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth1: transmit timed out" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87078
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87079 in atlas3 (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync atlas3 (3.6.0-20.6) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87079
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87080 in tripwire (universe) "Tripwire depends on mailer transporter" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87080
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87081 in xorg (main) "[feisty]  latest update breaks beryl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87081
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87082 in gnome-terminal (main) "slows to a crawl after some use" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87082
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87083 in sdlperl (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync sdlperl (1.20.3dfsg-2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87083
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87086 in multisync (universe) "[apport]  multisync crashed with SIGSEGV in logwindow_show_log()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87086
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87084 in pychess (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync pychess (0.6.0.beta5-2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87084
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87087 in banshee (universe) "Another crash log" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87087
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87088 in mediawiki1.7 (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync mediawiki1.7 (1.7.1-9) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87088
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87089 in amarok (main) "amarok upgrade clears collection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87089
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87090 in nvu (universe) "nvu fechou inesperadamente quando da configurao da pgina" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87090
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87092 in xmodmap (main) "man xmodmap gives wrong location for keysym database" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87092
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87095 in filezilla (universe) "[apport]  filezilla crashed with SIGSEGV in wxAppConsole::HandleEvent()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87095
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87096 in scim (main) "SCIM helper launcher crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87096
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87097 in wordpress (universe) "[UVF Exception]  Merge wordpress 2.1.1-1 from Debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87097
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87099 in courier (universe) "courier: merge new debian version 0.53.3-5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87099
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87101 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "when opening an attachment, it should be written to tmp as a read-only file" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87101
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87102 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87102
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87104 in cheops-ng (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync cheops-ng (0.2.3-4) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87104
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87105 in perl (main) "[apport]  perl crashed with SIGSEGV in xcall_QGroupBox()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87105
<pochu> heya :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87107 in python-django (universe) "Django bach completion not installed by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87107
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87108 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed while i had netbeans open" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87108
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87109 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87109
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87111 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87111
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87110 in kipi-plugins (main) "Kipi-plugins script "images2mpg" error (resolved)" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87110
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87112 in system-config-printer (main) "[apport]  system-config-printer.py crashed with RuntimeError in getPPD()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87112
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87113 in multisync (universe) "[apport]  multisync crashed with SIGSEGV in logwindow_show_log()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87113
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87114 in apt (main) "APT shows same-version packages as upgradable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87114
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87115 in system-config-printer (main) "[apport]  system-config-printer.py crashed with gaierror in _open_socket()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87115
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87116 in evolution (main) "Bogus dependency on network-manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87116
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87120 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem-video-thumbnailer crashed with SIGSEGV"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87120
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87117 in klamav (universe) "Klamav" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87117
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87122 in Ubuntu "Wishlist: iFolder in the Repositories for Edgy and Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87122
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87119 in beryl-manager (universe) "Gnome menu animation crashes beryl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87119
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87129 in beryl-manager (universe) "beryl crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87129
<pochu> hey coNP :)
<coNP> hey pochu
<coNP> too little time to kill bugs nowadays :(
<pochu> coNP: :(
<pochu> coNP: exams?
<coNP> no exams till may :), but lot of subject to study & another ones to teach...
<coNP> pochu: and work and stuff ... :)
<pochu> hehe
<pochu> coNP: I should study more :(
<coNP> pochu: why hehe?
<pochu> coNP: ^^
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87139 in dbus (main) "[apport]  dbus-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87139
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87148 in evolution (main) "evolution alarm notify crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87148
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87158 in module-init-tools (main) "vesafb automatically loaded while blacklisted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87158
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87165 in software-properties (main) "remove source apt from adept" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87165
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87166 in gnome-system-tools (main) "network-admin crashes on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87166
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87164 in apport (main) "Question Window does not have a window title" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87164
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87167 in glabels (universe) "[apport]  glabels crashed with SIGSEGV in gconf_client_set_string()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87167
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87168 in php5 (main) "sed script masks php compile options" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87168
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87169 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_getspecific()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87169
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87170 in zabbix (universe) "Zabbix install won't allow windows agent to connect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87170
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87171 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed IOError: [Errno 28]  No space left on device" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87171
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87174 in clamav (universe) "Parse error on install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87174
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87175 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "totem segfaults with xinerama and nvidia" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87175
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87177 in Ubuntu "Feisty 20070222 shows two USB icons" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87177
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87180 in control-center (main) "[apport]  gnome-sound-properties crashed with SIGSEGV"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87180
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87181 in gaim (main) "gaim crash while and after speaking with a specific msn contact" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87181
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87182 in scim (main) "[apport]  scim-launcher crashed with SIGSEGV in QTextCodec::mimeName()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87182
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87183 in Ubuntu "grub overwrites my menu.lst" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87183
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87184 in telepathy-sharp (universe) "new telepathy-sharp package" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87184
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87185 in desktop-effects (universe) "as of feb 22 update, desktop-effects when enabled keep gnome from properly loading (panel-less) fiesty amd64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87185
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87186 in gnome-app-install (main) "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with UnicodeDecodeError in description()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87186
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87188 in quodlibet-plugins (universe) "CDDB Plugin doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87188
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87189 in quodlibet-plugins (universe) "gjaim plugin crashes QL at program exit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87189
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87190 in mono (main) "Crash after mounting smbfs-files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87190
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87191 in crossfire-client (universe) "[apport]  gcfclient2 crashed with SIGSEGV in __read_nocancel()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87191
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87192 in cinepaint (universe) "[apport]  sphere.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87192
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87194 in crossfire-client (universe) "Double text display issue with crossfire-client-gtk2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87194
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87195 in Ubuntu "ALC660+IntelHDA: laptop speakers on with phones plugged and off with phones unplugged" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87195
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87196 in kdepim (main) "libkcal2b's shlibs info should be updated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87196
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87197 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV in Arts::Dispatcher::terminate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87197
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87201 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 (main) "Changing brightness under lowest value restarts X" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87201
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87198 in beagle (main) "beagled uses >250 Megs RAM when Idle" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87198
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87200 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  update-notifier crashed with SIGSEGV in XProcessInternalConnection()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87200
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-02-23
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87203 in firefox (main) "Wrong startup page in Firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87203
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87202 in listen (universe) "[apport]  listen.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87202
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87204 in gxine (main) "gxine crash when opening mov" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87204
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87205 in gxine (main) "gxine crash when opening AVI file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87205
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87206 in gaim (main) "crash on receiving msn message" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87206
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87207 in nss-mdns (main) "libnss-mdns libraries should be /lib" [High,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87207
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87208 in Ubuntu "feisty hangs on boot with splash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87208
<cowbud> cd
<cowbud> er
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87214 in openoffice.org (main) "Do not show hidden directories in file dialog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87214
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87215 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87215
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87216 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87216
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87217 in Ubuntu "crash after normal startup in ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87217
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87218 in openoffice.org (main) "Does not import picture" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87218
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87219 in beryl-manager (universe) "Feisty screen black at boot w/ Beryl 0.2RC1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87219
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87220 in openoffice.org (main) "Wishlist: Add rotation of images" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87220
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87222 in gaim (main) "Gaim unespectly crashes when im conected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87222
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87223 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87223
<pochu> night!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87224 in ubiquity (main) "ubiquity crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87224
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87225 in ubiquity (main) "Name field is too small in ubiquity" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87225
<bddebian> Boo
<Burgwork> http://people.ubuntu-in.org/~carthik/bugstats/ <-- rocking the desktop team
<Burgwork> see the 7 day unconfirmed total
<ajmitch> Burgwork: so yeah, someone needs to do some samba bug triage :)
<ajmitch> got some spare time? :)
<Burgwork> nope
<ajmitch> darn
<Burgwork> we are moving offices and I am doing half of the rewiring
<Burgwork> plus i am reviewing the book
<Burgwork> and cody has vanished, do I need to do the UWN again
<Burgwork> plus I have some compiz bugs to triage
<Burgwork> and I don;'t have a windows machine, making samba bugs hard to triage
<ajmitch> sounds like you're busy
<ajmitch> I'm getting back into FDS packaging madness at the moment
<Burgwork> ok, you rock
<Burgwork> I would love to transition to rdws
<Burgwork> fds, rather
<ajmitch> it may be time soon to kick ubuntu-directory back into shape
<ajmitch> it'll be awhile before I can get results for FDS
<ajmitch> & I'm working with code from cvs
<ajmitch> it requires packaging lots of little things, eg I've just done the mozilla ldap sdk
<Burgwork> the fds people are apparently working on splitting out the java webfrontend stuff
<Burgwork> richm knows more
<ajmitch> yep
* ajmitch lurks in #fedora-ds
<ajmitch> & I read the devel list
<Burgwork> I lurk
<Burgwork> haven't read the list recently
* ajmitch needs to get the pkgconfig file included & working so that ldapserver can find it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87226 in Ubuntu "Since last up date Feisty freezes." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87226
<Burgwork> bdmurray: stealing my thunder are we?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87230 in evince (main) "Evince ignores font hinting settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87230
<yuriy> Burgwork: i thought i was making that 7day graph go down :P
<bdmurray> Burgwork: maybe we should call dibs on bugs
<Burgwork> bdmurray: clearly your answer was better than mine
<Burgwork> and you are welcome to as many bugs as you want :)
<bdmurray> Burgwork: I think we were both editing it at the same time.
<Burgwork> ah, probably
<Burgwork> anyway, I need to go home
<bdmurray> cool, take it easy
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87235 in sound-juicer (main) "sound-juicer crashes when extracting a song with empty/null name" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87235
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87236 in postfix-policyd-spf-perl (universe) "Incorrect file reference in long summary in debian/control" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87236
<caravena> Hello : -) I create reportbug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/84968
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84968 in hal "Not work brightness with HAL in notebook Compaq Presario V2417LA" [Undecided,Needs info] 
<caravena> Yes, yes thanks boot Ubugtu : D
<caravena> And patch -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7140/
<caravena> How to create package for test?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87237 in Ubuntu "beagled crashes on first startup of new user running beryl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87237
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87238 in compiz (universe) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87238
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87239 in lyx (universe) "missing gtk support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87239
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87240 in Ubuntu "ubuntu-server needs openssh-server installed by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87240
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87241 in Ubuntu "BCM43xx doesn't work (herd 4)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87241
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87246 in fslint (universe) "fails on files with names ending in space" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87246
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87247 in Ubuntu "ati graphics card not detected on MacBook Pro" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87247
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87242 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashes while installing on 4GB USB flash drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87242
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87243 in mono (main) "The mono package crashed after logged into feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87243
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87244 in Ubuntu "ati driver crashes X on MacBook Pro" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87244
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87245 in libx11 (main) "upgrade in libX11 causes azureus crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87245
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87248 in democracyplayer (universe) "[apport]  democracyplayer crashed with TypeError in __new__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87248
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87249 in Ubuntu "wireless card not detected/enable by default on MacBook Pro" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87249
<jjesse> @time london
<Ubugtu> Current time in Europe/London: February 23 2007, 04:32:18
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87250 in swfdec0.3 (universe) "Crashed as loading site (www.winamp.com)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87250
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87252 in Ubuntu "Laptop won't turn off" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87252
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87251 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "latest kernel upgrade broke acpi and power off on MSI Neo4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87251
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87254 in bittornado (main) "bittornado / wxpython string decoding error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87254
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87253 in alsa-driver (main) "internal speakers do not work on MacBook Pro" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87253
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87257 in basket (universe) "[apport]  basket crashed with SIGSEGV in KInstance::aboutData()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87257
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87258 in openoffice.org (main) "chinese translation, TC->SC, can't deal with """ [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87258
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87259 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  in adept, lines without kubuntu logo are too small" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87259
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87260 in Ubuntu "language select ,system font select" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87260
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87262 in Ubuntu "Virtual PC and feisty fawn" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87262
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87263 in qgis (universe) "Upstream version 0.8 please sync" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87263
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87264 in grass (universe) "upstream version in 6.2.1 please update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87264
<dholbach> good morning
<ajmitch> hi daniel
<dholbach> hey andrew
<Kagou> hello
<dholbach> hey Kagou
<Kagou> morning dholbach
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87265 in bluez-utils (main) "Logitech Bluetooth V270 Mouse not detected after reboot on feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87265
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87266 in gdal (universe) "upstream version 1.4.0 please sync" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87266
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87267 in kmplayer (main) "[apport]  kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87267
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87268 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87268
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87269 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  + KDE - trash can disappeared from bottom applet panel after upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87269
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87270 in Ubuntu "Audio Tracks on a CD play digital data Sound" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87270
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87271 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice crash with fglrx on macbook pro 15"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87271
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87272 in vbetool (main) "[apport]  vbetool crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87272
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87273 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87273
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87274 in beryl-manager (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87274
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87275 in Ubuntu "feisty fawn herd 4 server loops when partitioning disks attempted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87275
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87276 in feisty-session-splashes (main) "/usr/share/pixmaps/splash/ubuntu-slick.png does not have transparent background" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87276
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87277 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes when instaling/updateing software via GUI tools" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87277
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87278 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "32bit kernels do not boot on box with more than 63GB of memory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87278
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87279 in checkgmail (universe) "CheckGmail notification cannot render japanese characters" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87279
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87282 in Ubuntu "text installer prefers irda interface over eth interface" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87282
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87283 in packagesearch (universe) "[apport]  packagesearch crashed with SIGSEGV in pkgDepCache::Init()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87283
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87284 in knetworkmanager "knetworkmanager sometimes does not appear on system tray" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87284
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87286 in xen-source (universe) "deb contains symlinks to /buildd/..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87286
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87287 in network-manager (main) "[apport]  NetworkManager crashed with signal 5 in main()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87287
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87288 in easytag (universe) "UVF exception 1.9.13 to 2.0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87288
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87285 in xen-source (universe) "deb contains symlinks to /buildd/... (dup-of: 87286)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87285
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87289 in squirrelmail (universe) "Translations are not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87289
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87291 in kdebluetooth (main) "Kubuntu Feisty faild to link a bluetooth headset" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87291
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87293 in evolution (main) "Backing Up Evolution to a .tar (Archive??) file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87293
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87295 in tomcat5.5 (universe) "jsp examples won't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87295
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87292 in apport (main) "[apport]  apport-qt crashed with OSError in _execute_child()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87292
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87294 in Ubuntu "chmod permissions /var/lib/apt" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87294
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87296 in control-center (main) "[apport]  gnome-keyboard-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in gconf_client_get_entry()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87296
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87297 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in cairo_matrix_init_identity()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87297
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87298 in beagle (main) "[apport]  DocExtractor.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87298
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87299 in banshee (universe) "Multimedia keys not working in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87299
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87300 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed on clicking google toolbar for bookmarks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87300
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87303 in libgimme-codec (main) "library should only recommend gnome-app-install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87303
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87301 in ubiquity (main) "vmware installation crashes near the end (2.5GB disk space)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87301
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87302 in Ubuntu "kdm broke down" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87302
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87304 in metacity (main) "[apport]  metacity crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87304
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87306 in d4x (universe) "Crash when download from Gmail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87306
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87307 in nautilus (main) "Remote file on FAT32 samba share lost when renaming and changing case only" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87307
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87309 in ksystemlog (main) "ksystemlog crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87309
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87308 in gnome-applets (main) "bug in multiload panel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87308
<Hobbsee> bug 40672
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40672 in kdebase "Double help topics list in the Contents pane" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/40672
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87310 in Ubuntu "[Feisty]  cannot configure static ip address" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87310
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87311 in gnome-app-install (main) "gnome-app-install crashes NameError: global name 'name' is not defined" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87311
<Hobbsee> bug 67111
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67111 in cyrus-imapd-2.2 "Cyrus linked against db4.4 compiled against 4.3 ?" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/67111
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87312 in xsane (main) "xsane takes my TV card for a scanner" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87312
<Kamping_Kaiser> is there a policy on nagware? is it bugworthy?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87313 in epiphany-browser (main) "epiphany crash when open digg.com" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87313
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87315 in apt (main) "Apt 0.6.46.4ubuntu7 (Feisty) man pages do not document APT::Periodic setting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87315
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87316 in cupsys (main) "cups Bad device-uri socket" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87316
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87317 in Ubuntu "Screensaver just detects idle time on one screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87317
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87318 in apt (main) "Apt 0.6.45ubuntu14.2 (Fesity) APT::Periodic::Download-Upgradeable-Packages setting not honored" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87318
<Kamping_Kaiser> perhaps i should ask on the list, as i'm going to go to sleep soon
* Kamping_Kaiser knows the list wont go anyware, but his xchat text buffer might
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87319 in gdm (main) "Beryl-core/Gnome froze at sudo login screen opening network settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87319
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87320 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "sky2 driver hangs / softlockup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87320
<gnomefreak> is it just me or is everyone nautilus not opening in feisty?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87187 in Ubuntu "7.04 Feisty Herd4: Does not eject the Live CD when restarting the machine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87187
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87321 in texmacs (universe) "[apport]  texmacs.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87321
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87322 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu: No standard icon suitable for "Documents" folder" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87322
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87323 in Ubuntu "British localisation spelling mistakes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87323
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87324 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "mozilla-thunderbird crashes on opening the application by symbol of the add-on "mailbox-alert"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87324
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87325 in anjuta (universe) "[apport]  anjuta crashed with SIGSEGV"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87325
<bddebian> Boo
<ogra> bee
<bddebian> :)  Haven't seen that in a while
* dthacker hugs ubugtu
* Ubugtu humps dthacker
<bddebian> haha
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87328 in acon (universe) "acon doesn't load keymap. Control keys won't work if not run using sudo" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87328
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87329 in vlc (universe) "VLC crashes when opening an ISO made by DVD Shrink" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87329
<pochu> caravena: ping?
<pochu> caravena: just for curiosity: why are you assigning ubiquity bugs to people who doesn't know about those bugs?
<caravena> pochu: User change state of Unconfirmed to Needs Info.
<caravena> *Users
<pochu> caravena: oh, I see :)
<caravena> pochu: Example: -> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/78707
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78707 in ubiquity "The installer crash" [Undecided,Needs info] 
<caravena> pochu: I see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/78707/+activity
<pochu> caravena: yep :)
<pochu> caravena: however, I think you should talk those devs about the current policy, rather than assigning them those bugs ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87330 in Ubuntu "cups AppSocket/HP JetDirect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87330
<pochu> caravena: but I'm not sure about that, that's just my opinion :)
<pochu> caravena: or you can comment the change, explaining why you have done that :)
<caravena> pochu: ok, ok : -)
<bdmurray> Is there something I can help with?
<pochu> bdmurray: caravena assigned that bug to you because you marked it as needs info, and the current policy says you should assign yourself those bugs you mark as needs info, nothing else :)
<pochu> bdmurray: but if that's wrong, just unassign you (I think hehe)
<bdmurray> pochu: If I missed assigning the bug to myself then having it assigned to me is the right thing.
<pochu> bdmurray: it is :)
<caravena> Good o bad? Stop?
<pochu> caravena: I think good, but comment the bug when you do it, so the person you are assigning to notice why you've done that ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87331 in beagle (main) "beagle crashed on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87331
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87332 in beagle (main) "[apport]  DocExtractor.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87332
<bdmurray> I would not run around looking for bugs that are Needs Info and not assigned and start assigning them to people though.
<bdmurray> I believe the policy is somewhat new.
<bdmurray> But it is documented in the wiki.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87338 in unattended-upgrades (main) "[apport]  unattended-upgrade crashed with IOError in basicConfig()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87338
<pochu> bdmurray: it is, right :)
<pochu> caravena: bdmurray is right, there is no problem in doing that, but it would be better if you try fix bugs, or to get the info neccesary to fix them :)
<pochu> It would be more useful, I mean :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87334 in compiz (universe) "file overwrites in libdecoration0 and compiz-gtk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87334
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87336 in gnome-vfs2 (main) "Printing via evince from smb vfs" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87336
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87339 in Ubuntu "Firefox wont open external links" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87339
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87341 in kdevelop3 (universe) "[feisty]  kdevelop entries are missing in xfce menus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87341
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87342 in Ubuntu "Read/Write permission needed for NTFS drives" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87342
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87333 in php-mail-mime (universe) "get notice about returning variables" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87333
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87337 in Ubuntu "Please include the D compiler gdc into ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87337
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87345 in firefox (main) "Firefox Crashes Running Java Script" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87345
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87346 in gnome-panel (main) "Clock applet preferences does not allow editing of custom format" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87346
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87347 in scim (main) "[apport]  scim-launcher crashed with SIGSEGV in _Unwind_DeleteException()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87347
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87348 in inkscape (main) "crashed on login but was not started" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87348
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87340 in Ubuntu "http install looking for wrong file version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87340
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87344 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with ValueError in c2py()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87344
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87350 in gaim (main) "gaim crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87350
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87351 in Ubuntu "Xorg uses 100% CPU" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87351
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87349 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[apport]  network-admin crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_accel_group_disconnect()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87349
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87353 in boinc (universe) "client outdated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87353
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87352 in supertux (universe) "Supertux crashed on bonus map" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87352
<kagou> seb128, what's a great surprise to see you uploading xorg7.2 :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87354 in ubuntu-docs (main) "Wrong link on Herd4 testing page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87354
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87356 in ircii-pana (universe) "crash while joining a second channel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87356
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87357 in memtest86+ (main) "New version of Memtest86+ (1.70)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87357
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87358 in kdbus (universe) "Feisty - KDbus simply freezes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87358
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87359 in kvm (universe) "multiple minor problems with KVM (kernel virtual machine)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87359
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87360 in gnome-media (main) "gnome-audio-profiles-properties edit window gradually resizes with AAC profile" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87360
<seb128> kagou: we are uploading it for a week now ;)
<seb128> kagou: there is still the server and drivers to update
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87343 in gnome-panel "British localisation spelling" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87343
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87362 in gftp (main) "[apport]  gftp-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87362
<kagou> seb128 (and co), like always great work men
<seb128> thank you ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87363 in gnome-media (main) "Profile names are ambiguous" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87363
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87365 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87365
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87366 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "module uvcvideo outdated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87366
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87364 in apport (main) "Program that crashed as root: report can not be sent" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87364
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87367 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87367
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87368 in xfdesktop4 (main) "xfcedesktop did not start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87368
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87369 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87369
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87371 in python-sqlite (main) "[apport]  package python-sqlite failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87371
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87372 in kid (universe) "Python-kid package breaks on import" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87372
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87373 in apache2 (main) "mod cache doesn't cache due to internal redirects" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87373
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87374 in ubiquity (main) "install problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87374
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87375 in qtparted (main) "English language problems with dialogue boxes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87375
<bdmurray> caravena_: when a bug has been confirmed it shouldn't necessarily be assigned to me. Only if I have asked a question and marked it as needs info.
<caravena_> bdmurray: ok,ok.
<bdmurray> caravena_: thanks
<caravena_> bdmurray: Thanks for you.
<bdmurray> caravena_: How is triaging going for you?
<caravena_> oummm good?. ok, ok : -( I read  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad with detail.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87376 in beryl-manager (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XCloseDisplay()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87376
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87377 in asterisk (universe) "Package broken Edgy / Fiesty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87377
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87378 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash pointing to issue with a myspace page that was open" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87378
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87379 in gftp (main) "[apport]  gftp-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87379
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87380 in Ubuntu "no mouse after suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87380
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87381 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-hwprobe.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87381
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87382 in nfs-utils (main) "rpc.idmapd not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87382
<pochu> ubotu: hello ubuntu operators! :D
<ubotu> hello: The classic greeting, and a good example. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1-4 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 472 kB
<pochu> lol
<pochu> ubotu: listen feisty
<ubotu> listen: A nice music player and manager for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 326 kB, installed size 1284 kB
<pochu> 0.4.3??
<marnanel> what's wrong with 0.4.3?
<pochu> marnanel: nothing, but we have 0.5 in the archive :D
<marnanel> oh, right
<pochu> marnanel: do you use listen?
<marnanel> nope
<pochu> ok :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87383 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87383
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87384 in Ubuntu "3d acceleration does not work on ATI Mobility 9000" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87384
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87385 in xorg (main) "xserver-xorg-7.2-0ubuntu1 upgrade causes apps to hang in fontconfig" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87385
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87386 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "USB2 devices don't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87386
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87387 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed while attempting to save MP3 file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87387
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87388 in Ubuntu "2.6.15-28, can't load ndiswrapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87388
<pochu> can anybody take a look at bug 87202? That should have been fixed with bug 86744 (and it's fixed). However, this user still have the bug, and I'm not familiar with stacktraces and coredums
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87202 in listen "[apport]  listen.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87202
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86744 in listen "[apport]  python2.5 crashed with SIGSEGV while running Listen 0.5-0ubuntu2" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86744
<pochu> also, if you know any tutorial for stacktraces and that, it would be appreciated :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87389 in Ubuntu "[Crash]   I config network with network-manager and applet of gnome for network and crash xchat gnome" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87389
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87390 in libx11 (main) "c->xlib.lock" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87390
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87392 in audacity (universe) "[apport]  audacity crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87392
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87391 in ubiquity (main) "Install to clean drive crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87391
<hggdh_> pochu: the stacktrace there is sort of useless -- if the user could run apport-retrace -d on the saved crash it might help a bit more
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87393 in filezilla (universe) "[apport]  filezilla crashed with SIGSEGV in wxAppConsole::HandleEvent()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87393
<hggdh_> pochu: also adding in "deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/ddebs feisty main universe" in /etc/apt/sources.list & doing an 'apt-get update' before the apport-retrace -d
<pochu> hggdh_: ty :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87394 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu 6.10 installation crashes at 76%" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87394
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87396 in ubiquity (main) "Errno 28" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87396
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87397 in latex-cjk-chinese-arphic (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync latex-cjk-chinese-arphic (1.16) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87397
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87398 in network-manager (main) "Networkmanager does not find a wireless network which is set to not broadcast ssid " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87398
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87399 in compiz (universe) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87399
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87400 in Ubuntu "Unable to use sound capture in Sound Preferences" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87400
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87401 in rss-glx (main) "[apport]  sundancer2 crashed with SIGILL in run_vertex_stage() " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87401
<pochu> can anybody explain me why all the lines are twice?
<pochu>  b66c1000-b66c4000 r-xp 00000000 03:41 34634      /usr/lib/python2.5/lib-dynload/mmap.so
<pochu>  b66c4000-b66c5000 rw-p 00003000 03:41 34634      /usr/lib/python2.5/lib-dynload/mmap.so
<pochu> with a veryl little diference...
<pochu> very*
<dsas_> pochu: In the stack trace?
<pochu> dsas_: I think so :)
<dsas_> pochu: Maybe it is just similar data? which bug you are you looking at?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87402 in bash (main) "[apport]  clear_console crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87402
<pochu> dsas_: bug 87202
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87202 in listen "[apport]  listen.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87202
<pochu> dsas_:  That should have been fixed with bug 86744 (and it's fixed). However, this user still have the bug, and I'm not familiar with stacktraces and coredums
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86744 in listen "[apport]  python2.5 crashed with SIGSEGV while running Listen 0.5-0ubuntu2" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86744
<pochu> all the lines are repeated... and sometimes there are lines like this:
<pochu> b73c7000-b73d1000 rw-p b73c7000 00:00 0
<pochu> without a path...
<dsas_> hah, I missed your first bit and was looking at the clear_console bug thinking it is familiar
<pochu> dsas_: I've done a apport-retrace -d 87202
<dsas_> ah, not running feisty atm..
<pochu> dsas_: :(
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87403 in fceu-server (universe) "invalid path of "out of the box" config file for fceu-server package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87403
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87404 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV in KInstance::dirs()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87404
<dsas_> I have no idea about that. I'm thinking "wow a music player has a web browser" though
<pochu> dsas_: it's for view the wikipedia info :)
<pochu> dsas_: any idea about why there are two "very similar" lines?
<dsas_> pochu: Ah cool....
<dsas_> No idea really. sorry.
<dsas_> pochu: Did I see your name up for membership at the next meeting?
<pochu> dsas: yep :)
<dsas> pochu: Cool, good luck, I hope you get it
<pochu> dsas: ty!
<pochu> anyway I'm going to the cinema, see u!
<dsas> pochu: good night.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87405 in gaim (main) "Sometimes the application crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87405
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87406 in Ubuntu "QTparted gives incorret partition names, formats WRONG partiotions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87406
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87407 in totem (main) "browser windows does not play streaming audio" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87407
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87409 in firefox (main) "Fx crashed by itself" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87409
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87413 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87413
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87412 in gs-esp (main) "KWord preview before printing returns an GhostScript error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87412
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87414 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  gnome keyboard indicator does not show current layout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87414
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87415 in mailody (universe) "Request UVF exception" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87415
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87418 in Ubuntu "Partitioning very confusing in Kubuntu install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87418
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87419 in kdebase (main) "Crash occured after restarting X" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87419
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87420 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in gaim_marshal_VOID__POINTER()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87420
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87421 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87421
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87422 in xevil (universe) "crash on load on AMD64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87422
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87423 in Ubuntu "The installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87423
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87425 in gnome-utils (main) "[apport]  gnome-screenshot crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87425
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87426 in workrave (main) "[apport]  workrave crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87426
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87424 in apport (main) "unable to tell the difference between 32 and 64 bit builds" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87424
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87427 in control-center (main) "[apport]  gnome-keyboard-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in gconf_client_get_entry() (dup-of: 87296)" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87427
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87428 in gedit (main) "[apport]  gedit crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87428
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87429 in bzr (main) "Unable to import paramiko" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87429
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87430 in apport (main) "do not accept short crash reports for firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87430
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87431 in gaim (main) "gaim crash when I am speacking with someone" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87431
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87432 in kdissert (universe) "Kdissert - Merge of debian 1.0.6.c-2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87432
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87433 in gtk-qt-engine (main) "Gnome Qt Engine Break everything" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87433
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87434 in audacity (universe) "[apport]  audacity crashed with SIGSEGV in XFreeFont()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87434
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87435 in amarok (main) "Album Art work not uploading to iPod Nano 2 gen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87435
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-02-24
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87436 in pciutils (main) "pciutils-dev possibly somewhat broken in feisty?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87436
<ajmitch> bdmurray: ping
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87437 in kde4libs (universe) "[apport]  klauncher crashed with SIGSEGV in QString::isEmpty()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87437
<bdmurray> ajmitch: pong
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87438 in beagle (main) "[apport]  beagled crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87438
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87439 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Gnome-power-manager to slow to power off" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87439
<ajmitch> bdmurray: sync requests, could you avoid confirming & subscribing ubuntu-archive, please?
<bdmurray> ajmitch: I believe I did that once and now have a better understanding of the process.
<ajmitch> since for non-MOTUs they need to be approved by a MOTU
<ajmitch> ok
<ajmitch> it came up yesterday with a bug :)
<bdmurray> ajmitch: really? which bug?
<ajmitch> it was filed about 10 days ago, let me look
<ajmitch> bug 84857
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84857 in Ubuntu "Please sync gplcver 2.11a-3 (unstable) from Debian" [Wishlist,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84857
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87440 in firefox (main) "Desktop freeze when right clicking on a flash with Firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87440
<bdmurray> ajmitch: yeah, that seems to be the one I goofed on
<ajmitch> ok
<ajmitch> some of this stuff could be better documented, I think
<bdmurray> The SyncRequestProcess wiki page seems pretty clear, once you know about it. ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87441 in libsdl1.2 (main) "libsdl-dev has failed dependancies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87441
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87442 in Ubuntu "Can't find PCMCIA controller in KinfoCenter" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87442
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87443 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87443
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87444 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87444
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87445 in python-defaults (main) "crash while converting avi using TOVID" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87445
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87446 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kicker crashed with SIGSEGV in XConnectionNumber()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87446
<shawarma> I'm still not sure what to do about this bug: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lighttpd/+bug/84658
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84658 in lighttpd "Some SSL requests fail with "write failed"" [Undecided,Needs info] 
<shawarma> Would it be OK to reject just because it's already fixed in Feisty?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87447 in xsane (main) "XSane crashes [Samsung SCX-4216F is installed] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87447
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87448 in bughelper (main) "cleaning bug helper cache" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87448
<bdmurray> shawarma: just a sec
<bdmurray> shawarma: It won't fix the users issue, but on the other hand getting the package updated for edgy is unlikely.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87449 in usplash (main) "[apport]  usplash crashed with SIGSEGV in rdw()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87449
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87450 in tinyerp-client (universe) "[apport]  tinyerp-client.py crashed with rpc_exception in rpc_exec_auth()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87450
<shawarma> bdmurray: precisely
<noppe> isn't that the plan of action at this point with edgy bugs that are fixed in feisty? Wait for feisty..
<shawarma> noppe: Yes... So reject it?
<noppe> shawarma: yah but also state that it is fixed in feisty and why it won't be included in edgy
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87451 in Ubuntu "Laptop sleep LED flashes after hibernation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87451
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87452 in kvm (universe) "[apport]  kvm crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87452
<shawarma> noppe: do we have a standard text explaining why stuff won't be back-fixed in edgy?
<noppe> no unfortunately not
<noppe> at least not that I remember
<noppe> we should probably draft one as we are going to be having a lot of those..
<shawarma> noppe: Any suggestions then?
<bdmurray> This might be of some assistance https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<noppe> ahh yes we do
<noppe> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#head-db3dbd9f6807f984cf427c8c993ba67c2b61d4f3
<bdmurray> "The Ubuntu team may apply important security fixes to 1.0.x, but any new features or non-security bugfixes won't be made available."
<noppe> Thanks for the bug report. I'm closing it because the bug has been fixed in Feisty. It won't be fixed in 6.10 because the bug doesn't fit requirements for backporting. See <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports> for more information.
<noppe> or the one above it for back porting
<noppe> but are they even back porting at this point?
<shawarma> noppe: Why wouldn't they be?
<noppe> because edgy isn't long term support like dapper
<noppe> but I might be wrong
<shawarma> noppe: There is both an -updates and a -backports repo for edgy.
<noppe> yah well the question is how long are they going to want to have developers dedicated to edgy when feisty replaces edgy?
<shawarma> About 25 seconds, is my guess.
<shawarma> There's really no reason for anyone to stick with Edgy when Feisty comes out.
<noppe> right so why would they dedicate to back porting fixes to edgy if it is affecting 1 or 2 people?
<noppe> they wouldn't
<shawarma> noppe: There's still the 6 months from Edgy's release to Feisty's release.
<shawarma> noppe: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy-backports/
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87453 in beagle (main) "[apport]  beagled crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87453
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87454 in beryl-manager (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87454
<noppe> shawarma: right but if the problem isn't affecting most of the edgy population IE a video driver bug it probably isn't going to get back ported
<noppe> you can tell the person to submit a request to have it back ported but realistically I don't see that happening
<shawarma> noppe: I actually think lighttpd is an excellent candidate for backporting.
<shawarma> noppe: Quite a few issues have been fixed since Edgy's release.
<Hobbsee> shawarma: all -updates stuff has to go thru the SRU process, but tends to take ~2 months
<shawarma> Hobbsee: Yes, but -backports is a different story.
<Hobbsee> so anything filed now is extremely unlikely to get fixed before feisty release
<Hobbsee> true
<shawarma> Anyhow, I've played the ball into the bug reporter's half of the playing field. I've rejected the bug  telling him that he can ask for it to be backported if he feels it's important enough.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87456 in bughelper (main) "bughelper -v -p firefox does not have expected results" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87456
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87455 in nagios-images (universe) "No Ubuntu statusmap icon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87455
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87459 in compiz (universe) "GL Desktop crashes on enabling" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87459
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87461 in Ubuntu "Installer crashed after displaying the "Prepare mount points" dialog box" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87461
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87463 in Ubuntu "distribution update fatal error - TypeError" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87463
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87464 in Ubuntu "quake 3 arena crashes since latest update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87464
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87465 in trophy (universe) "nearly unplayable (game speed?)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87465
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87466 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in wnck_workspace_get_width()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87466
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87467 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kfontinst crashed with SIGSEGV in FT_Get_Postscript_Name()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87467
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87468 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "nvidia module won't load if no xorg.conf is available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87468
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87469 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV in operator>>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87469
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87470 in Ubuntu "Unhelpful "DCOP communications error (Konqueror)" on login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87470
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87472 in Ubuntu "Using chmod 400 ~/.recently-used does not work for the .xbel file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87472
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87473 in pam-keyring (universe) "libpam-keyring depends on gnome-session" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87473
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87474 in gramps (universe) "[apport]  gramps.py crashed with SIGSEGV in gnome_canvas_item_affine_absolute()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87474
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87475 in xorg (main) "x11-common fails to upgrade (Fiesty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87475
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87476 in gnome-panel (main) "crash on right click of Kopete chat window window list item" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87476
<TheMuso> c
<caravena> How to install all package *-dbgsym of my packages installed ?
<caravena> My repositories ok, no problem
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87477 in Ubuntu "Unusual Boot Messages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87477
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87478 in jack-audio-connection-kit (universe) "[apport]  jackd crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_cancel()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87478
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87479 in destar (universe) "[apport]  destar.py crashed with TypeError in file_input()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87479
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87462 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokcollectionscanner crashed with SIGSEGV in QPixmap::convertFromImage()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87462
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87480 in pype (universe) "[apport]  pype crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87480
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87481 in php5 (main) "stream_get_wrappers broken in php5 5.1.6-1ubuntu2.2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87481
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87482 in mouseemu (universe) "mouseemu ctl+click for contextual menu does not work in some apps on MacBook Pro" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87482
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87485 in gedit (main) "[apport]  gedit crashed with SIGSEGV in gpa_node_get_path_value() " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87485
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87486 in compiz (universe) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87486
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87487 in gnome-utils (main) "[apport]  baobab crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_alloc()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87487
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87488 in Ubuntu "Login screen issue" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87488
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87489 in pypolicyd-spf (universe) "Processing to skip localhost for SPF checks does not work for IPv6" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87489
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87490 in w3m-el (universe) "please sync with Debian 1.4.4-3 package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87490
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87491 in xorg-server (main) "xnest doesn't process mouse movement events correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87491
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87492 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87492
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87493 in python-pysqlite2 (main) "Conflicts with python-sqlite" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87493
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87494 in jokosher (universe) "Same menu accelerators for 'Edit' and 'Extensions'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87494
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87495 in Ubuntu "myheritage.com flash movie crashes clipboard functionality" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87495
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87496 in Ubuntu "Wrong resolution with an nvidia GeForce Go 7400" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87496
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87500 in gnome-panel (main) "errrormessage popped up during ubuntu-update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87500
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87501 in Ubuntu "[feisty alpha 4]  unable to login through gdm" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87501
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87502 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  inconsistent keyboard icons" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87502
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87503 in gnome-utils (main) "[apport]  gnome-screenshot crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slist_foreach()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87503
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87504 in rescue (main) "Rescue partitioner fails with RAID volumes active" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87504
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87505 in grub (main) "GRUB auto-install doesn't stop to ask questions when it should" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87505
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87506 in mythtv (multiverse) "mythfrontend freeze" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87506
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87507 in beryl-manager (universe) "Beryl on dapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87507
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87508 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed immediately after lauching " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87508
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87509 in control-center (main) "[apport]  gnome-sound-properties crashed with SIGSEGV"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87509
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87511 in update-manager (main) "[feisty alpha 4 ]  garbled display in download status window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87511
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87512 in Ubuntu "kopete" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87512
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87510 in Ubuntu "kdelibs4c2a" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87510
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87514 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox doesn't transfer music or podcast files to 2GB black iPod nano" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87514
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87516 in easytag (universe) "Crash while deleting multiple files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87516
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87515 in cryptsetup (universe) "can not mount a crypt root readonly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87515
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87517 in pouetchess (universe) "game crashes on 4th. move" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87517
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87519 in kdebase (main) "editing smb.conf via kcontrol adds wrong option" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87519
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87520 in xorg-server (main) "fglrx x server crashes on video overlay initialization" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87520
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87521 in mythtv (multiverse) "proposed mythtv-database breaks config" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87521
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87522 in xorg (main) "nvidia-glx breaks xorg on GeForce Go 7400" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87522
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87523 in compiz (universe) "Enabling compiz, no confirmation window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87523
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87524 in gcompris (main) "Gcompris crashed during play (Maze around level 5)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87524
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87526 in firefox (main) "Firefox dns problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87526
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87527 in xsane (main) "feisty xsane Canon LIDE 20 broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87527
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87528 in sonata (universe) "[apport]  sonata crashed with AttributeError in trayaction()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87528
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87529 in xsane (main) "feisty xsane Lexmark X73 broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87529
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87530 in Ubuntu "Can't install Feisty Fawn Herd 4, graphic card problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87530
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87531 in xkeyboard-config (main) "Package not translateable in launchpad" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87531
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87532 in xkeyboard-config (main) "Finnish translation for xkeyboard-config" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87532
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87533 in gnome-applets (main) "workspace-switcher number of workspaces not working (dup-of: 83334)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87533
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87535 in blender (universe) "Blender 2.43 is out! Please update!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87535
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87534 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice.org 2.1 splash in herd 4" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87534
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87536 in gtkpod (universe) "[feisty]  gtkpod fails to build with gpod 0.4.2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87536
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87537 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes coming out of standby" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87537
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87538 in control-center (main) "[apport]  gnome-keyboard-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in g_list_foreach()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87538
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87539 in python-qt4 (main) "Many examples from python-qt4-doc crashes." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87539
<coNP> heya pochu
<pochu> coNP: hello :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87540 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV in KInstance::dirs()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87540
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87541 in epiphany-browser (main) "epiphany crashed with http://www.forexdirectory.net/euro.html" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87541
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87542 in kdebase (main) "troubles downloading pakages while auto-updating" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87542
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87543 in dvdrip (multiverse) "DVDRip new release" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87543
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87545 in kubuntu-meta (main) "[feisty] Some accent-related keys don't work after latest Feisty upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87545
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87544 in network-manager (main) "network manager does not detect network hardware" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87544
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87546 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87546
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87549 in Ubuntu "Herd4 startup screen artifacts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87549
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87550 in firefox (main) "enable 'layout.word_select.stop_at_punctuation' in firefox build for feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87550
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87551 in dosfstools (main) "dosfsck crashes to copy/delete symbolic links" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87551
<pochu> sfllaw, bdmurray: what about update the topic and set up another Hug day?
* pochu hugs the BugSquad :)
* dsas hugs pochu
<pochu> hey dsas :)
<dsas> hi pochu, how are things?
<pochu> dsas: searching an sponsor for an upload :)
<pochu> dsas: I can fix bugs, but I can't upload them hehe
<pochu> :)
<dsas> cool, what have you been working on?
<pochu> dsas: gajim :)
<pochu> bug 86318
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86318 in gajim "[UVF Exception]  Please, update Gajim to 0.11.1" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86318
<pochu> which also fix bug 80770
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 80770 in gajim "gajim reconnects when wifi returns even it it wasn't connected before" [Low,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80770
<dsas> cool, nice work :)
<pochu> dsas: I have an sponsor! :)
<pochu> hehe
<pochu> dsas: and what about you?
<dsas> updating, the documentation for my wifi card.
<pochu> dsas: :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87553 in rhythmbox (main) "Listview Column Header Volume Icon Does Nothing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87553
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87555 in firefox (main) "Segmentation fault (core dumped)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87555
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87556 in ubiquity (main) "Crash at installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87556
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87557 in frozen-bubble (universe) "request to have -cb added to frozen bubble by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87557
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87558 in Ubuntu "nomachine nx dont work in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87558
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi there, I want to search for a bug, but I don't know how the bar with buttons representing the current path is called in nautilus
<stgraber> the "location bar"
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok thanks
<stgraber> np
<Le-Chuck_ITA> found the bug! thanks and bye all
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87562 in monodevelop (universe) "Request Version 0.13" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87562
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87561 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed while sitting idle" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87561
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87564 in Ubuntu "Can't switch between keyboard layouts in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87564
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87563 in geany (universe) "UVF exception: geany 0.10 -> 0.10.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87563
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87565 in telepathy-gabble (universe) "[apport]  telepathy-gabble crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87565
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87566 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus should show CD label for mounted iso image" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87566
<tokj> in which cases a bug report can be considered as wishlist and so not be rejected?
<tokj> (maybe someday i will improve my english)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87567 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox still uses old translation from Edgy in Feisty" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87567
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87568 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87568
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87569 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokcollectionscanner crashed with SIGFPE in TagLib::Wav::Properties::readWavProperties()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87569
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87570 in gnome-applets (main) "Switching keyboard layout does not work properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87570
<pochu> tokj: your english is fine :) About your question, I think when it's a feature request, but it does not mean a "changing defaults"
<tokj> thank you pochu :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87571 in network-manager (main) "[apport]  NetworkManager crashed with signal 5 in main()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87571
<pochu> tokj: but probably you should need to report the bug upstream, and create a watch in the ubuntu task :)
<tokj> pochu: i.e.: this bug report has just been filed: https://launchpad.net/bugs/87566 . it is correct tu mark it as a wishlist?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87566 in nautilus "Nautilus should show CD label for mounted iso image" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<pochu> tokj: looking
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87572 in synaptic (main) "Synaptic simply crashed after login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87572
<pochu> tokj: I'm not sure what he means... If I insert a cd, nautilus shows the cd name... however, he says he has mounted it in /media/feisty... why not mount it in /media/cdrom, as it's done by default?
<pochu> tokj: anyway, yes, it's a wishlist, but it would be fine if you can confirm/unconfirm it ;)
<tokj> pochu: he didn't mount a cd, but a iso. i think he would like to use that iso as a repo, but i'm not sure
<pochu> tokj: oh, I understand it now :)
<tokj> pochu: so, instead of /media/feisty that is the iso mount point, he would like to see "feisty" in example
<pochu> tokj: yep, then that's a wishlist, which should be forwarded upstream (but it should be confirmed first)
<pochu> tokj: do you have an iso image? and if so, can you confirm it?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87573 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes on launch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87573
<tokj> pochu: i haven't any iso image, sorry.
<pochu> tokj: but you can mark the report as wishlist ;) and forward it upstream, hehe :)
<tokj> pochu: i'm not in the QA team. the only thing i can do is changing the bug status and forward it to upstream
<pochu> tokj: then I'll do it for you ;)
<tokj> thanks pochu ;)
<pochu> tokj: done
<pochu> np :)
<tokj> :)
<tokj> i love this community :)
* pochu hugs tokj :)
<pochu> tokj: do you know how to create a bug watch?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87574 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice Base Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87574
<tokj> pochu: no. i'm not very expert
<pochu> tokj: it's not difficult. In the left panel, click in "affects upstream", and in the url field, add the upstream url :)
<tokj> ah ok
<pochu> tokj: sorry, also affects distribution
<pochu> :)
<pochu> tokj: lol, I said it well the first time :) also affects upstream hehehe
* pochu is tired :)
<tokj> pochu: yes, the second one is related to other distributions.
<pochu> tokj: yep :)
<tokj> pochu: anyway, i understand how to create a bug watch :)
<pochu> tokj: that's fine :)
<pochu> tokj: have you already joined the BugSquad?
<pochu> tokj: I see you ;)
<tokj> yes
<tokj> in november or december, i don't remember exactly :P
<pochu> tokj: and a launchpad beta tester :)
* pochu would like to be a LP tester :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87575 in pyyaml (universe) "Backport multiple upstream patches for pyyaml" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87575
<tokj> pochu: it's not a big deal. just ask to join the team. there is a condition for joining that you have to accept and then you're approved :)
<pochu> tokj: which condition? I would accept any condition except money hehe :)
<tokj> lol ... no money :D
<Hobbsee> that you wont post screenshots
<tokj> exactly
<dthacker> post screenshots to malone? to irc?
<pochu> oh, that's an easy condition :)
<pochu> of course I assume I should report bugs, right? But I already do that :)
<pochu> hehe
<tokj> obviosly feedbacks are appreciated
* pochu joins the LP beta testers, and waits happy for an answer :)
<dthacker> bug squad has been very polite when I made triaging mistakes.  They are great at correcting you in a positive way.
<pochu> dthacker: sure :)
<pochu> now, I have to reboot, see you in a moment!
<dthacker> happy rebooting
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87577 in ubiquity (main) "Ubutnu 7.04 - installer crash on step 7" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87577
<pochu> hi guys :)
<tokj> hi pochu :)
<tokj> :ot: is the voting for community council members started or not yet? :sorry for the ot:
<pochu> tokj: from the wiki: Voting starts on monday, feb 19 (if no technical issues delay this) and 3 out of these 5 people will join the community council.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87578 in vbetool (main) "vbetool crashes on return from suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87578
<pochu> tokj: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncilAgenda (look down at Feb 13 items)
<tokj> pochu: yes, i read it. but yesterday mdke (matthew east) told me that the voting isn't started yet
<pochu> tokj: then I have no idea :) sorry
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87579 in readahead-list (main) "readahead should be skipped during resume from disk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87579
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87580 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87580
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87581 in Ubuntu "7zip dosen't seem to do anything?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87581
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87582 in control-center (main) "[apport]  gnome-about-me crashed with SIGSEGV in g_io_channel_shutdown()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87582
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87583 in kdegames (main) "Patience / Klondike autoplay plays wrong cards" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87583
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87584 in metacity (main) "Gnome-panel launchers cause shared pgid" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87584
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87586 in gaim-galago (universe) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87586
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87587 in gnome-utils (main) "[apport]  gnome-system-log crashed with SIGSEGV in string_get_date_string()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87587
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87588 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in gaim_gtk_buddy_icon_get_scale_size()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87588
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87589 in gnome-screensaver (main) "[feisty]  No theme active" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87589
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87591 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox launches gnome-screensaver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87591
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87592 in gnome-phone-manager (universe) "gnome-phone-manager shoud depend on libopenobex1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87592
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87593 in Ubuntu "Fiest 7.01 installation disk partition util broke" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87593
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87594 in Ubuntu "firefox crashes after watching youtube videos" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87594
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87595 in cups-pdf (universe) "Please sync cups-pdf (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87595
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87596 in mkvtoolnix (universe) "mmg crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87596
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87597 in Ubuntu "each printed page starts with line of 'garbage' (Laserjet 4+ over network)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87597
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87600 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "[apport]  gnome-volume-manager crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87600
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87598 in control-center (main) "[apport]  gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87598
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87599 in apport (main) "[apport]  apport-qt crashed with UnicodeDecodeError in ui_present_crash()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87599
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87601 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "[apport]  gnome-volume-manager crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87601
<tokj> 87600, 87601?
<pochu> tokj: seem to be dups :)
<tokj> yes, i'm reading them
<tokj> exactly the same bug report
<pochu> :)
<cypher1> what is answers.launchpad.net ? is it something like a paid support ?
<pochu> cypher1: it's support, but not paid
<pochu> cypher1: community users :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87602 in lastfm (universe) "[apport]  lastfm crashed with SIGSEGV in audioCallback()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87602
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87603 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87603
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87604 in gnomebaker (universe) "gnomebaker should depend on icedax" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87604
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87605 in Ubuntu "touchpad not working after doing nothing for a while" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87605
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87606 in network-manager (main) "[apport]  nm-applet crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87606
<pochu> cypher1: this is the paid support: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/paid
<cypher1> pochu, what is the difference between forums and that ?
<pochu> cypher1: the forums are in ubuntuforums.org and that is in launchpad.net :)
<pochu> hehe
<cypher1> ok :)
<cypher1> thanks
<pochu> cypher1: not sure :) but sometimes, you can ask question there about launchpad, and things like that
<cypher1> ok
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87607 in Ubuntu "gnome-session-properties /Sessions tool/ doesn't allow to autostart programs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87607
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87608 in Ubuntu "ATI 9600XT support with Samsung 192N" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87608
<pochu> good bye bugsquad!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87609 in Ubuntu "[apport]  clothify.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87609
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87610 in firefox (main) "logs out while scrolling page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87610
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87611 in portmap (main) "portmap doesn't recognize 127.0.1.1 as local" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87611
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87614 in rezound (universe) "[apport]  rezound crashed with SIGSEGV in start_thread()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87614
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87615 in beagle (main) "Beagle search always warns that beagle is indexing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87615
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87616 in Ubuntu "kdevelop aborted on start of debug session" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87616
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87612 in Ubuntu "Orca not shown under 'Applications' menu when active (dup-of: 87613)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87612
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87613 in gnome-orca (main) "Orca not shown under 'Applications' menu when active" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87613
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87617 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu Feisty Herd 4 live CD hangs at boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87617
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87618 in festival-gaim (universe) "Not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87618
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87619 in control-center (main) "Control centre icon text not wrapped" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87619
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87620 in mono (main) "[apport]  mono crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87620
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87621 in epiphany-browser (main) "Margins incorrect in printouts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87621
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87622 in kdebase (main) "k3b not installable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87622
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87623 in gnome-btdownload (main) "[apport]  gnome-btdownload crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87623
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87624 in democracyplayer (universe) "[apport]  democracyplayer crashed with TypeError in __new__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87624
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87625 in metacity (main) "[whishlist]  Metacity should allow for automatically losing window/application data on logout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87625
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87626 in gaim (main) "Random Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87626
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87627 in bash (main) "Sh scripts always return a permission error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87627
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87628 in gnome-applets (main) "[apport]  gnome-keyboard-applet crashed with SIGSEGV in g_list_foreach()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87628
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87629 in pymol (universe) "Please package new pymol version - 0.99rev8" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87629
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87630 in pysol (universe) "Pysol fails to load on Feisty Fawn" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87630
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87631 in gnome-system-tools (main) "Feisty Herd4/GNOME: Shutdown is "a trap" if unsaved documents." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87631
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87632 in bug-buddy (main) "'System > Report a problem...' should collect bugs when offline to send later" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87632
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87634 in kvm (universe) "KVM on AMD64 does not create group "kvm" (Feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87634
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87636 in evolution (main) "[feisty]  Evolution crashed while sending a message" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87636
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87635 in Ubuntu "Compaq multiport W200 not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87635
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87637 in openoffice.org (main) "[apport]  soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87637
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87638 in apport (main) "Attempting to upload a crash report, apport failed with "HTTP Error 500: Internal Server Error"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87638
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87639 in language-pack-gnome-pl-base (main) "wrong translation in Inkscape" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87639
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87640 in Ubuntu ""Add/Remove Applications" does not find Totem codecs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87640
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87641 in debconf (main) "[apport]  dpkg-preconfigure crashed with SIGSEGV in xcall_QGroupBox()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87641
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87642 in ubiquity (main) "installation crashed at grub installation bit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87642
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87643 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "fglrx in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-8-generic updated to version > 8.28.8 doesn't support old video cards" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87643
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87644 in ghextris (universe) "Please sync ghextris (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87644
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87645 in evolution (main) "Evolution crashed without warning or being caught by the crash reporter" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87645
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87646 in evolution (main) "Evolution crashed without warning or being caught by the crash reporter" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87646
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87647 in ifmail (universe) "Please sync ifmail (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87647
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87648 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Regression from Edgy: Toshiba ACPI doesn't work on Portege M200" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87648
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87649 in Ubuntu "Bugs in beryl-core in ubuntu, white screen in beryl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87649
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87652 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "No sound in linux-image-2.6.20-8-powerpc G4 " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87652
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87653 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87653
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87654 in interchange (universe) "[UVF exception request]  interchange 5.4.2-1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87654
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87655 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "GNOME uses the phrase "click here"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87655
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87658 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87658
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87659 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87659
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87660 in gparted (main) "gparted - strange name of ext3 mount point" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87660
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87657 in kolab-resource-handlers (universe) "Please sync kolab-resource-handlers (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87657
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87661 in xscreensaver (main) "[apport]  polytopes crashed with SIGILL in _mesa_x86_64_transform_points4_perspective()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87661
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87662 in Ubuntu "Please sync libclass-trait-perl from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87662
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87664 in libwww-mechanize-ruby (universe) "Please sync libwww-mechanize-ruby (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87664
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87663 in gnome-mount (main) "data track of enhanced cd not automatically mounted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87663
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87665 in sun-java6 "Beryl + Java Swing does not draw" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87665
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87666 in hplip (main) "Upgrade to hplip_1.7.1-1ubuntu2_i386.deb Feisty causes error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87666
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87667 in Ubuntu "[apport]  Message at each boot: gnome-volume-control (and others) crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87667
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87651 in cinepaint (universe) "[apport]  sphere.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87651
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87668 in mozilla (universe) "Mozilla crashes when not doing very much" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87668
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87650 in ubiquity (main) "The installer crashed" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87650
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87669 in firefox (main) "Crash when trying to open URL from adressfield or page" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87669
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87671 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in __pthread_mutex_unlock_usercnt()" [High,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87671
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87672 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV in pango_itemize_with_base_dir()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87672
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87673 in nvu (universe) "[apport]  nvu-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87673
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87674 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "mysql-server amd64 user table innodb protection is greedy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87674
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87675 in utf8-migration-tool (main) "Please sync utf8-migration-tool (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87675
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87676 in filezilla (universe) "Segmentation fault (core dumped)" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87676
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87677 in eboard (universe) "[apport]  eboard crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87677
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87678 in multi-gnome-terminal (universe) "Please sync multi-gnome-terminal (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87678
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87679 in democracyplayer (universe) "[apport]  democracyplayer crashed with TypeError in __new__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87679
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87656 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87656
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87680 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim-url-handler crashed with DBusException in __call__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87680
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87682 in newpki-server (universe) "Please sync newpki-server (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87682
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87683 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes with no apparently reason" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87683
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87684 in amule (universe) "cpu 100%" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87684
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-02-25
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87685 in gnome-media (main) "sound recorder crashes on start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87685
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87686 in gnome-media (main) "sound recorder crashes on start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87686
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87687 in xserver-xgl (universe) "New git snapshot required for xorg 7.2/feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87687
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87688 in p3scan (universe) "Please sync p3scan (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87688
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87689 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87689
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87690 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87690
<tokj> is something wrong with apport that are all this duplicates?
<mr_pouit> tokj, look at the bugs, it's 2 different people :D
<tokj> mr_pouit: yes, this time the reporters are different :P
<mr_pouit> ^^
<tokj> in other two cases no, though
<mr_pouit> but #87686 and #87685 were dupes, you're right :/
<tokj> also #87600 and #87601
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87691 in gnomesword (universe) "gnomesword crashes when looking up a word in Strong's dictionary" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87691
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87692 in control-center (main) "[apport]  gnome-display-properties crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87692
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87694 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87694
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87696 in gdebi (main) "[apport]  gdebi-gtk crashed with AttributeError in on_button_install_clicked()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87696
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87697 in gnome-app-install (main) "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with UnicodeDecodeError in description()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87697
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87698 in apport (main) "[apport]  apport-gtk crashed with TypeError in ui_present_report_details()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87698
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87699 in Ubuntu "Not deenergizing of the monitor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87699
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87701 in quik (universe) "Please sync quik (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87701
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87693 in apport (main) "[apport]  apport-gtk crashed with AssertionError in run_crash()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87693
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87695 in hplip (main) "[apport]  hpfax crashed with Error in probeDevices()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87695
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87700 in python-ldap (main) "crash on python2.5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87700
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87702 in pwlib (main) "use of bluetooth headset" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87702
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87703 in roxen4 (universe) "Please sync roxen4 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87703
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87704 in putty (universe) "Whwen I start desktop I get the message that the icon for Putty can't be loaded" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87704
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87705 in Ubuntu "[apport]  gimpcons.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87705
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87706 in eog (main) "[apport]  eog crashed with SIGSEGV in eog_image_list_iter_valid()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87706
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87707 in gimp (main) "closing gimp" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87707
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87708 in acm4 (universe) "acms crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87708
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87709 in gnome-applets (main) "[feisty]  Trash applet does not show recycled files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87709
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87710 in Ubuntu "emerald crashes using frame-engine zootreves0.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87710
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87711 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87711
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87712 in amarok (main) "[apport]  kxineplayer crashed on login with SIGSEGV in xine_gui_send_vo_data()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87712
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87715 in soundconverter (universe) "Soundconverter creates VBR MP3 files with incorrect length/bitrate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87715
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87716 in filezilla (universe) "[apport]  filezilla crashed with SIGSEGV in wxAppConsole::HandleEvent()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87716
<pochu> !info filezilla feisty
<ubotu> filezilla: Port of the famous Win32 graphical FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.0~beta2-3 (feisty), package size 667 kB, installed size 1728 kB
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87717 in apport (main) "[apport]  apport-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_icon_set_render_icon()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87717
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87718 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87718
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87719 in ubiquity (main) "Can't install ubuntu ultimate 1.2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87719
<curado> hi! there is someone working with static source code analysis of packages in ubuntu?
<pochu> curado: what do you mean?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87721 in dpkg (main) "upgrade fails on dselect {Feisty}" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87721
<curado> pochu: i mean static source code analysis of some of the softwares for security flaws..
<curado> using a
<curado> sorry.. using software like findbugs
<dsas> curado: Not as far as I know.
<curado> and what about using a software for looking for duplicated bugs..
<dsas> curado: We have software that does that to an extent. the bug must have already been reported.
<dsas> curado: let me find the link
<curado> i understand..
<curado> it's malone?
<dsas> no, it's a python app that interfaces with malone
<curado> because i really want to know if when someone try to report a bug the application says if that issue was already reported
<dsas> curado: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugHelper/doc/getting-started
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87722 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed unexpectedly for no reason" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87722
<curado> dsas: thanks!  :)
<dsas> curado: bughelper can do that.
<curado> dsas: good to know! and it works well?
<dsas> it's under heavy development, but it worked fine last time I tried it.
<dsas> anyway, I must sleep. Good night.
<curado> the bughelper is used by the QA Team to clean the bug repository?
<curado> does anyone knows that?
<pochu> curado: the bughelper is a tool, mainly for the bugsquad, to help with the bug triaging
<curado> pochu: i understood that
<pochu> curado: also it's used by any applications, such us apport
<curado> pochu: the question is: with this application you clean the reported bugs that are duplicated..
<curado> i'm looking for some tool to help the xubuntu project..
<pochu> curado: no, the bugs are always there... with this tool we search for bugs in a package, or for untriaged bugs (in order to go to them and start triaging) and such things...
<pochu> curado: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugHelper
<curado> pochu: i already reached this link. thanks!
<pochu> curado: oh, hehe
<pochu> curado: if you have any other question... :)
<curado> pochu: but do you know some tool to find duplicated bugs at malone, for example?
<curado> pochu: or at bugzila?
<pochu> curado: do you mean to search a bug which is a duplicate of another, but which isn't marked as duplicate?
<pochu> curado: or to search for a bug which is marked as a duplicate?
<curado> pochu: look for reported bugs that are concerned to a same problem
<curado> pochu: like when people report a bug without looking first if that bug is already reported
<pochu> I think that's not possible atm... and I also think that would be really hard to develop
<curado> that's true
<pochu> curado: yep, but that is really difficult for a tool
<curado> pochu: that's why i'm asking if you know some tool that does taht
<curado> *that
<pochu> curado: I think not
<pochu> curado: you can file a bug against bughelper
<pochu> curado: https://launchpad.net/bughelper/+filebug
<curado> pochu: thanks for your help.  :)
<curado> pochu: sorry my dumb questions.
<pochu> curado: np :)
<pochu> curado: ask whenever you want :)
<curado> thanks a lot
<pochu> the question is if anybody would know the answer :)
<pochu> hehe
<curado> hehe :)
<pochu> curado: and if you can, report a bug against bughelper :)
<pochu> curado: (expaining the better you can what do you want)
<pochu> hehe
<curado> pochu: i certainly will..
<pochu> and if you have any idea in how to implement it :)
<curado> i do!
<curado> but i need to improve my python programming skills
<pochu> curado: that's fine, because I don't know hehe
<curado> i know i can make specifications for the ubuntu project
<pochu> curado: you can file the bug, and some bughelper devs can help you ;)
<curado> there is space for as i understand
<pochu> curado: yep
<pochu> but this would be better a bug against bughelper :)
<curado> for sure..
<curado> pochu: thanks agai. Good night.
<pochu> good bye folks :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87723 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87723
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87725 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87725
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87726 in Ubuntu "Power Manager bug with sony vaio fe11h" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87726
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87727 in gnome-app-install (main) "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with AttributeError in tooltip_on_filter()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87727
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87728 in democracyplayer (universe) "[apport]  democracyplayer crashed with TypeError in __new__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87728
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87729 in Ubuntu "ATI 9800 XT - screen resolutions above 1280x1024 are distorted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87729
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87714 in libxrandr (main) "libxrandr2 version in feisty makes beryl don't work. Downgrading to edgy's version make the trick (dup-of: 87713)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87714
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87713 in libxrandr (main) "libxrandr2 version in feisty makes beryl don't work. Downgrading to edgy's version make the trick" [Low,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87713
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87730 in banshee (universe) "Banshee fails to import Wavpack files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87730
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87731 in pmount (main) "Luks Volumes do not mount" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87731
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87732 in Ubuntu "no decorations or icons at all in beryl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87732
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87733 in gnome-app-install (main) "Wine menus appear as categories in gnome-app-install." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87733
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87734 in Ubuntu "Keyboard layout not changing Led status " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87734
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87735 in network-manager (main) "[apport]  NetworkManager crashed with signal 5 in main()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87735
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87736 in mono (main) "gmcs fails with an Unhandled Exception" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87736
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87737 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in gaim_gtk_buddy_icon_get_scale_size()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87737
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87738 in totem (main) "Totem crashes with no explanation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87738
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87740 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87740
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87739 in firefox (main) "reading then crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87739
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87741 in apport (main) "[apport]  apport-qt crashed with error in _communicate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87741
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87744 in xkbutils (main) "[apport]  xkbcomp crashed with SIGSEGV in _IO_file_read()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87744
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87742 in gaim (main) "Gaim crash on idle" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87742
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87743 in xkbutils (main) "[apport]  xkbcomp crashed with SIGSEGV in _IO_file_read()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87743
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87745 in lvm2 (main) "Root fs on LVM fails to boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87745
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87746 in Ubuntu "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87746
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87747 in Ubuntu "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87747
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87748 in totem (main) "Easy-Codec-Installation gone missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87748
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87749 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()  " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87749
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87750 in Ubuntu "Live CD 6.10 Resolution-change problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87750
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87751 in Ubuntu "(feisty) applet desktop-effects is not loaded by defauld in control center" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87751
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87752 in mc (universe) "MC viewer fails on some utf-8 files." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87752
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87754 in sane-backends (main) "Canon N650U has grinding noise in sane in Dapper not present in Breezy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87754
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87753 in apport (main) "apport-qt system tray icon doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87753
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87755 in k3d (universe) "k3d package - wrong line in status" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87755
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87756 in libgnomeui (main) "gdm crash while trying to restart gdm" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87756
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87757 in apport (main) "apport-qt seems to have problem with UTF-8" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87757
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87758 in firefox (main) "firefox crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87758
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87759 in Ubuntu "NTFS-3G" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87759
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87760 in Ubuntu "Feisty LiveCD hangs on loading" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87760
<finalbeta> In launchpad, fix released, does that mean that the end user should have the fix?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87761 in update-manager (main) "Could not calculate the upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87761
<Lure> finalbeta: it should have it soon (build time + publishing time (cca 1 hour) + mirror time)
<Lure> finalbeta: if it builds properly and freeze is not in place
<finalbeta> Ok, thank you.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87763 in sysvinit (main) "killall5 in /etc/init.d/sendsigs should not kill ntfs-3g and other fuse filesystems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87763
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87762 in banshee (universe) "[apport]  banshee crashed with SIGSEGV in mono_jit_info_table_find()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87762
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87767 in fuse (main) "Grep flags used in /etc/modoprobe.d/fuse do not work in initramfs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87767
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87768 in soundconverter (universe) "soundconverter stops when output folder's name has spaces" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87768
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87770 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87770
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87773 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87773
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87774 in poker3d (universe) "[apport]  poker3d crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87774
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87775 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "[feisty]  modprobe vmdesched fails with unknown symbol" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87775
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87776 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87776
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87777 in xawtv (universe) "Channel Editor hotkeys" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87777
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87778 in Ubuntu "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87778
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87779 in graphviz-cairo (universe) "graphviz-cairo depends on grapvhiz package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87779
<okaratas> I use ubuntu 6.10 in the computers of the company and keep it updated. I also use ubuntu for the servers. However, there were several crashes in the ubuntu that I installed in the laptop. What might be the reason of that? In addition, firefox is crashed in all computers most of the time. What would you suggest?
<Hobbsee> okaratas: same deal.  #ubuntu
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87782 in exaile (universe) "[apport]  exaile.py crashed with TypeError in update_track_information()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87782
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87783 in exaile (universe) "[apport]  exaile.py crashed with TypeError in update_track_information()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87783
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87781 in gaim (main) "gaim crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87781
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87784 in intel2gas (universe) "Does not recognize some stuff with -m" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87784
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87786 in xorg (main) "Choppy xorg after upgrade to xorg 7.2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87786
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87787 in emacs21 (main) "[apport]  emacs21-x crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87787
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87789 in drscheme (universe) "drscheme crashes after upgrade to libx11-6 2:1.1.1-1ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87789
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87792 in example-content (main) "Example Content should provide more default directories with emblems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87792
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87791 in libx11 (main) "[feisty/x86]  new libX11 with XCB crashes Matlab" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87791
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87793 in gcc-4.1 (main) "gcc fails to compile a minimal C program" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87793
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87794 in multisync (universe) "No syncml for multisync in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87794
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87795 in dosage (universe) "[apport]  mainline crashed with error in unpack()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87795
<bddebian> Boo
<pochu> hey bddebian
<pochu> !info ntfs-3g edgy
<ubotu> ntfs-3g: Third generation Linux NTFS driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 20060920-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 30 kB, installed size 112 kB
<bddebian> Hi pochu
<pochu> bddebian: ntfs-3g 1.0 has been released, should we file an uvf, right?
<pochu> uvf exception :)
<bddebian> Sure, go for it :)
<pochu> bddebian: let's go! :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87797 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87797
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87798 in firefox (main) "Firefox 2 crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87798
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87796 in gnome-panel (main) "the calendar of the clock applet is slow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87796
<pochu> !info ntfs-3g dapper
<ubotu> Package ntfs-3g does not exist in dapper
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87799 in ntfs-3g (universe) "[UVF Exception]  Please, sync ntfs-3g 1.0 from debian experimental" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87799
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87800 in Ubuntu "[apport]  hald-probe-volume crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87800
<tokj> !info x-window-system feisty
<ubotu> x-window-system: transitional package for Debian etch. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:7.2-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<tokj> !info xserver-xorg-core feisty
<ubotu> xserver-xorg-core: X.Org X server -- core server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.1.1-0ubuntu14 (feisty), package size 3545 kB, installed size 10056 kB
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87803 in Ubuntu "usb-stick/usb-dev is not supported" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87803
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87802 in grub (main) "update-grub creates false entry for last xen kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87802
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87805 in Ubuntu ""users and groups" empty since upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87805
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87804 in glade-3 (universe) "[apport]  glade-3 crashed with SIGSEGV in glade_id_allocator_release()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87804
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87806 in abiword (main) "Printing from command line fails "Error: ttftool: Incomplete TTF file"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87806
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87807 in onboard (main) "[apport]  run-onboard.py crashed with  SyntaxError in run_script()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87807
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87808 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87808
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87810 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "USB: fix concurrent buffer access in the hub driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87810
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87809 in nautilus (main) "File property right-click hangs and crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87809
<bigon> Hi, should I close bugs like #87791. The problem comes from mathlab not libx11, but shouldn't we track issue caused by XCB?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87812 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87812
<pochu> bug 87791
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87791 in libx11 "[feisty/x86]  new libX11 with XCB crashes Matlab" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87791
<dsas> bigon: It probably is an issue with matlab.
<pochu> !info matlab
<ubotu> Package matlab does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<pochu> !info matlab feisty
<dsas> pochu: matlab is non-free.
<ubotu> Package matlab does not exist in feisty
<tokj> matlab is a proprietary softwrae
<pochu> dsas: oh, ok :)
<bdmurray> there have been a few libX11 bugs so search around for those
<tokj> *software
<pochu> but it can be propietary and free :)
<pochu> tokj: if you find it's not a libx11 bug, then close the report and ask the user to report it upstream
<pochu> tokj: sorry
<pochu> bigon: ^^
<tokj> pochu: depends what are you mean for "free" :)
<pochu> tokj: you're right :)
<dsas> bug 87789 looks similar
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87789 in drscheme "drscheme crashes after upgrade to libx11-6 2:1.1.1-1ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87789
<lesshaste> hi all
<lesshaste> is this a good place to discuss bugs?
<mjunx> sure
<lesshaste> I think nm-applet (network manager) must have a bug in relation to madwifi.. I reported it here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/87815
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87815 in network-manager "nm-applet does not recognise madwifi" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87814 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu 7.04 chash at update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87814
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87815 in network-manager (main) "nm-applet does not recognise madwifi" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87815
<tuxmaniac> Any body know where Seveas might be?
<tuxmaniac> Atleast I want to know how to get Ubugtu on to #ubuntu-in
<coNP> tuxmaniac: send a mail to Seveas
<tuxmaniac> compengi__, hmm I will do that
<tuxmaniac> err sorry coNP
<coNP> np, tuxmaniac
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87816 in dhcp3 (main) "dhclient: format_min_length(h): No safe value for unknown format symbols." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87816
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87817 in beagle (main) "beagled crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87817
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87818 in Ubuntu "Installation Stalling at Restricted Drivers stage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87818
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87819 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kfontinst crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87819
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87823 in quodlibet (universe) "Quod Libet says it crash when i quit it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87823
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87824 in compiz (universe) "Compiz crashes when trying to call picture menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87824
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87825 in beagle (main) "[apport]  BuildIndex.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87825
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87826 in totem (main) "Totem-gstreamer crashes to play a .avi when a subtitle .srt has the same name" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87826
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87828 in nautilus (main) "search as you type does not open the selection in list view" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87828
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87829 in kde-systemsettings (main) "Feisty, Herd4: kde-systemsettings, disk & filesystems, crashes when adding smb-share" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87829
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87827 in gcompris (main) "gcompris educational suite crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87827
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87832 in epiphany-browser (main) "Epiphany: nasty misrenderings of pages when moving to new ones" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87832
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87834 in firefox (main) "[edgy]  firefox crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87834
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87835 in lighttpd (universe) "[apport]  package lighttpd failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87835
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87836 in mjpegtools (multiverse) "[apport]  jpeg2yuv and mpeg2enc crashed with SIGSEGV in jpeg_finish_decompress()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87836
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87837 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV in DCOPServer::processMessage()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87837
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87841 in ardour (universe) "crash after saving/quitting ardour" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87841
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87843 in Ubuntu "Panels crashed while installing sun plugin and runtime, and ripping CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87843
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87844 in spe (universe) "[apport]  spe crashed with AttributeError in skip()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87844
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87847 in Ubuntu "ich" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87847
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87848 in gnome-media (main) "Cyrillic titles from cddb are encoded" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87848
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87851 in mono (main) "[apport]  mono crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87851
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87852 in Ubuntu "installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87852
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi all
<Le-Chuck_ITA> what program is responsible for hardware identification and driver installation?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I mean, who decided to install the wacom input driver on my tablet?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87853 in boinc (universe) "boinc needs to be updated to 5.8.11" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87853
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87854 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution crashed with signal 25 in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87854
<dsas> Le-Chuck_ITA: the kernel and the xserver
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87855 in filezilla (universe) "[apport]  filezilla crashed with SIGSEGV in wxAppConsole::HandleEvent()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87855
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87856 in Ubuntu "Not all keyboard multimedia buttons work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87856
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87857 in openoffice.org (main) "Openoffice Save as does not confirm overwrite" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87857
<Le-Chuck_ITA> dsas:
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I mean at installation time
<Le-Chuck_ITA> who decides that the package xorg-input-wacom or whatever it is called is installed?
<dsas> I think everyone gets that installed
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok
<Le-Chuck_ITA> because there is bug #40473
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40473 in xorg "/etc/X11/xorg.conf should point to /dev/input/wacom instead of /dev/wacom and xserver-xorg-input-wacom should depend on wacom-tools (AKA Wacom support almost there... add some udev magic?)" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/40473
<Le-Chuck_ITA> which is asleep
<dsas> it's a dependancy of xserver-xorg-input-all which is a dependency of xserver-xorg which is a dependency of ubuntu-standard or something
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and I am wondering if the dependency from wacom-tools could harm systems where there is no wacom tablet
<Le-Chuck_ITA> or else
<Le-Chuck_ITA> the bug would be closed by a simple dependency
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and nobody is caring about that it seems
<Le-Chuck_ITA> wacom-tools mess with setserial
<Le-Chuck_ITA> no, it's no longer true
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I just checked the initscript
<Le-Chuck_ITA> so
<Le-Chuck_ITA> would it be as easy as adding a dependency from wacom-tools to xorg-input-wacom?
<dsas> *shrugs*
<dsas> if all that is needed to do is install that package then yes.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and if so, may I ask if some kind soul here is willing to have a look at the bug?
<dsas> the main issue is probably lack of wacom hardware access to developers...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87860 in avidemux (multiverse) "avidemux slow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87860
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I am a developer in my real life
<dsas> if it is just adding a dependency then it is a trivial fix.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I have a wacom tablet pc
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I am available to any interactive experiment :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> so I am the hardware
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but in my case, typing "apt-get install wacom-tools" and restarting X makes the tablet work
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87858 in beryl-settings (universe) "[apport]  beryl-settings crashed with AttributeError in MakeBackendWidgets()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87858
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87859 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87859
<Le-Chuck_ITA> then exchanging two buttons makes it work better, and that's all
<dsas> Le-Chuck_ITA: it might be worth trying in #ubuntu-devel, mentioning the bug number, the proposed fix and the fact you're available for testing.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok, will do that now even if I suppose that some of them are already reading this :)
<dsas> Le-Chuck_ITA: It is a sunday, there's not many people around...
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ah it's sunday
<Le-Chuck_ITA> right
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I forgot that
* Le-Chuck_ITA sick of work
<dsas> Le-Chuck_ITA: You could also try spelling it out on the bug report, it is assigned to mjg59 maybe it is worth pinging him over it
* dsas goes for food
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok thanks but I see he as some 120 bugs to care about :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> s/as/has
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87861 in kdeadmin (main) "kdeadmin - kcmshell mountconfig don't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87861
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87862 in rhythmbox (main) "audio format conversion's properties window freezes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87862
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87863 in gtkam (universe) "[apport]  gtkam crashed with SIGSEGV in _gtk_rbtree_find_count()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87863
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87864 in rhythmbox (main) "launchpad-integration bug notify from menu doesn't work well" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87864
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87865 in Ubuntu "crash on copyng network files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87865
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87866 in Ubuntu "Installer Crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87866
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87867 in software-properties (main) "installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87867
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87869 in wammu (universe) "[apport]  wammu crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87869
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87868 in rhythmbox (main) "Toolbutton label settings's combobox and italian translation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87868
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87870 in network-manager-pptp (universe) "Cannot connect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87870
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87871 in mono (main) "Mono crashes after changing language" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87871
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87872 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87872
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87873 in splashy (universe) "Please sync splashy (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87873
<dsas> hmm, how do I report a bug from within an application using launchpad-integration ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87875 in hubackup (universe) "[apport]  hurestore crashed with AttributeError in updateDeviceLists()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87875
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87876 in suspend2-userui (universe) "[UVF exception request]  suspend2-userui 0.7.0-1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87876
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87877 in compiz (universe) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87877
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87879 in Ubuntu "brightness controlls not working on asus VX1 lamborghini" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87879
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87882 in t-gnus (universe) "Please sync t-gnus (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87882
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87883 in Ubuntu "pop-up: No image import from usb media but display" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87883
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87881 in firefox (main) "firefox missing navigation buttons and label URL on restore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87881
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87884 in Ubuntu "strange Marvell 88E8053 Gigabit Ethernet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87884
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87885 in Ubuntu "Sound failing after volume adjust " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87885
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87886 in upstart (main) ""shutdown -Fr now" don't work in 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87886
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87887 in xmms-wma (universe) "Please sync xmms-wma (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87887
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87888 in Ubuntu "Correct resolution detected, but impossible to use" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87888
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87890 in xine-lib (main) "xine - no sound from realmedia stream" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87890
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87891 in zope-plonecollectorng (universe) "Please sync zope-plonecollectorng (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87891
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87892 in democracyplayer (universe) "[apport]  democracyplayer crashed with TypeError in __new__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87892
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87893 in katapult (main) "(edgy) Katapult doesn't start with spanish localisation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87893
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87895 in gdebi (main) "gdebi crashed after failing to install .deb" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87895
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87896 in Ubuntu "Window repaint of xfterm4 painfully slow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87896
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87897 in gdesklets (universe) "gdesklets doesn't use GTK theme's folder icon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87897
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87898 in Ubuntu "denyhosts package causing problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87898
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87899 in network-manager (main) "nm-applet doesn't favour wired connections when they have a static set up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87899
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87900 in emacs-snapshot (universe) "[python.el] (wrong-type-argument stringp nil)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87900
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87903 in openoffice.org (main) "[apport]  soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87903
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87901 in emacs-snapshot (universe) "Please sync emacs-snapshot 1:20070223-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87901
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87904 in vbetool (main) "[apport]  vbetool crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87904
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87905 in gshare (universe) "UVF exception: gshare 0.94" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87905
<Ubugtu> New bug: #87907 in Ubuntu "performance degrades when on battery" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87907
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-02-18
<ubotu> New bug: #192784 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice auto correct notification is a persistant annoyance." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192784
<ubotu> New bug: #192785 in pidgin (main) "needs option to start minimized" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192785
<ubotu> New bug: #192786 in apport (main) "Bug-reporter privacy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192786
<greg-g> hmmmmm
<ubotu> New bug: #192787 in evolution (main) "Evolution client "lost" the inbox folder" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192787
<pochu> greg-g: reading that apport bug report? :-)
<greg-g> pochu: how'd you know ;)
<pochu> But he's wrong. apport doesn't send the username
<greg-g> and I just worked on another one of his too, bug 162418
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 162418 in nautilus "Secure deletion of trashbin" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162418
<greg-g> pochu: nor "who you are"
<pochu> greg-g: the totem's Spice Girls one? :P
<pochu> BTW if apport appears is likely because he's using hardy, so I wouldn't understand why he complains about applications crashing...
<greg-g> right
<pochu> lol does he always write in his bug reports that he's watching porn? o.O
<pochu> aha!
<greg-g> I think he is a very privacy oriented person :)
<pochu> I was listening to music and browsing the web. Then I went to the living room to watch The Simpsons. Then it was commercial break, so I went back to the computer, and the screen was black, everything was just black. But I could still see my mouse cursor though.
<pochu> This time he wasn't ;)
<pochu> But...
<greg-g> haha
<pochu> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu hardy (development branch)"
<pochu> So he's using hardy! :-)
 * pochu wins
<pochu> So I guess we can close the apport bug as invalid now ;)
<greg-g> man he reports a lot of wishlist items
<pochu> Hmm...
<pochu> perhaps with "username information" he doesn't mean his computer user id, but that the bug report is reported using his launchpad credential
<pochu> and thus it shows that he reported it
<ubotu> New bug: #192792 in ubuntu "no sound intell hd realtek alc861, 7.10 gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192792
<greg-g> pochu: that could be it
<pochu> I'm not sure we want to change that though, as we need the reporter to be subscribed to be able to ask questions...
<pochu> I'll ask him
<greg-g> right
<ubotu> New bug: #192790 in goocanvas (universe) "error installing libgoocanvas" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192790
<greg-g> why can't I edit bug importance for a bug against "gnome-control-center"?
<pochu> greg-g: which one?
<greg-g> bug 162012
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 162012 in gnome-control-center "About Me" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162012
<pochu> greg-g: that's submitted to launchpad.net/gnome-control-center, and not to the Ubuntu package. Add an Ubuntu task with Also affects distro and mark the upstream one as invalid.
<pochu> good night
<greg-g> g'night
<ubotu> New bug: #192793 in ubuntu "comp will not turn off" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192793
<ubotu> New bug: #192794 in lvm2 (main) "[gutsy|hardy alpha4] `/etc/init.d/lvm2' missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192794
<greg-g> thanks, btw, I completely missed that I did that
<ubotu> New bug: #192795 in linux (main) "Wireless LED in Dell Inspiron 6400n no longer works" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192795
<ubotu> New bug: #162012 in gnome-control-center "About Me" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162012
<ubotu> New bug: #192796 in ubuntu "BusyBox v1.1.3 starts instead of Ubuntu Hardy (db) Kernel 2.6.24-8-generic via update-manager -d -c Gusty2Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192796
<ubotu> New bug: #192797 in firefox (main) "Changing themes with Firefox open makes it temporarily use 100% CPU" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192797
<ubotu> New bug: #192798 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "Logout from a switched account fails to revert" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192798
<ubotu> New bug: #192800 in noteedit (universe) "noteedit ignores -geometry" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192800
<ubotu> New bug: #192804 in thunderbird (main) "Can't create calendar with lightning extention" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192804
<ubotu> New bug: #192805 in hplip (main) "dpkg fails on corrupted file during upgrade in feisty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192805
<ubotu> New bug: #192807 in evolution (main) "image preview in evolution corrupt" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192807
<ubotu> New bug: #192812 in ktorrent-kde4 (universe) "[kde4] New upstream release ktorrent-kde4 3.0.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192812
<ubotu> New bug: #192813 in ubuntu "kubuntu hardy alpha 4 Varios bugs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192813
<ubotu> New bug: #192810 in apt (main) "apt-key net-update command is not documented in the man page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192810
<ubotu> New bug: #192814 in acpi (main) "Wireless interface not brought back up on resume" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192814
<ubotu> New bug: #192816 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] TestDIsk & PhotoRec" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192816
<ubotu> New bug: #192817 in ubuntu "crash during install, when choosing partition, tried to resize with slider bar and freezes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192817
<ubotu> New bug: #192818 in wxformbuilder (universe) "FTBFS on all architectures except i386, amd64, and lpia" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192818
<ubotu> New bug: #192819 in ubuntu "left clicking user switcher dropdown causes crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192819
<ubotu> New bug: #192820 in xubuntu-default-settings (universe) "Configure error: C compiler cannot create executables" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192820
<ubotu> New bug: #192821 in totem (main) "video freezes when turning off subtitles" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192821
<ubotu> New bug: #192822 in ubuntu "unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address 8c42a6a8" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192822
<ubotu> New bug: #192824 in update-manager (main) "Getting upgrade prerequisites failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192824
<ubotu> New bug: #192826 in adept (main) "Adept installer will no longer load" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192826
<ubotu> New bug: #192827 in mythtv (multiverse) "mythtv does not flush state when sub-applications exit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192827
<ubotu> New bug: #192831 in hal (main) "package hal 0.5.9.1-6ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192831
<ubotu> New bug: #192830 in ubuntu "Unable to Obtain IP address and connect to unprotected wireless networks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192830
<ubotu> New bug: #192845 in udev (main) "Long boot delays while "Loading hardware drivers"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192845
<ubotu> New bug: #192847 in telepathy-salut (universe) "Please sync telepathty-salut 0.3.1-1 (universe) from debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192847
<ubotu> New bug: #192850 in gnome-panel (main) "only up to two desktop environments appear in compiz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192850
<ubotu> New bug: #192848 in ubuntu "firefox broke sage" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192848
<ubotu> New bug: #192849 in compiz (main) "Freeze exception for session plugin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192849
<ubotu> New bug: #192856 in gnome-utils (main) "Ubuntu got frozen when opened hyperlink in the running session of Mozila while downloading updates with synaptic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192856
<ubotu> New bug: #192862 in ubuntu "Some test" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192862
<ubotu> New bug: #192865 in cupsys (main) "cups manager hangs when there is no network connection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192865
<ubotu> New bug: #192870 in twiki (universe) "Desinstallation failure" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192870
<ubotu> New bug: #192872 in anjuta (universe) "Multiple alerts that a file has changed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192872
<ubotu> New bug: #192874 in anjuta (universe) "Switching tabs with keyboard shortcut doesn't give editor window focus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192874
<ubotu> New bug: #192876 in anjuta (universe) "Disabled backup file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192876
<ubotu> New bug: #192877 in texlive-bin (main) "pdftex for some reason scans the whole home directory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192877
<ubotu> New bug: #192878 in epiphany-browser (main) "Epiphany freezes on opening toolbar entry." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192878
<pedro_> morning!
<ubotu> New bug: #192880 in timeoutd (universe) "problem with package timeoutd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192880
<ubotu> New bug: #192882 in xaos (main) "Xaos display problem with compiz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192882
<ubotu> New bug: #192881 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (restricted) "DVB-T with Kernel 2.6.24 do not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192881
<ubotu> New bug: #192802 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in rhythmdb_query_model_chain()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192802
<ubotu> New bug: #192887 in ubuntu "FeatureFreeze exception request for sun-javadb" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192887
<ubotu> New bug: #192888 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes on flash contents" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192888
<ubotu> New bug: #192695 in gnome-vfs (main) "gnome-vfs-daemon crashed with signal 5 in gnome_vfs_volume_unset_drive_private()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192695
<ubotu> New bug: #192889 in kdebase (main) "package konqueror None failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus/media_safelyremove.desktop', which is also in package kio-umountwrapper" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192889
<ubotu> New bug: #192883 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "displayconfig-gtk crashed with AttributeError in isXorgConfigChanged()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192883
<ubotu> New bug: #192484 in totem (main) "totem-gstreamer crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_dispatch()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192484
<ubotu> New bug: #192521 in apport (main) "apport-gtk crashed with IOError in mark_report_seen()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192521
<ubotu> New bug: #192891 in nautilus (main) "right click on side menu opens folder, not "actions"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192891
<ubotu> New bug: #192892 in python-launchpad-bugs (main) "TypeError: argument 2 to map() must support iteration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192892
<ubotu> New bug: #192893 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus displays wrong name for mounted medias" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192893
<ubotu> New bug: #192412 in gnome-desktop (main) "gnome-about crashed with KeyError in make_info_label() (dup-of: 186118)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192412
<ubotu> New bug: #192315 in jockey (main) "No idea! (dup-of: 187148)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192315
<ubotu> New bug: #192449 in jockey (main) "jockey-gtk crashed with AssertionError in __init__() (dup-of: 187148)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192449
<pochu> hey hey jwendell!
<jwendell> pochu, Hi!
<ubotu> New bug: #192314 in jockey (main) "No idea! (dup-of: 187148)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192314
<jwendell> pochu, I'm still debugging vino and vinagre in order to know why the first connection os dropped
<jwendell> s/os/is/
<ubotu> New bug: #191289 in jockey (main) "driver setup crashes when lauch  (dup-of: 187148)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191289
<ubotu> New bug: #191805 in jockey (main) "jockey-gtk crashed (dup-of: 187148)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191805
<ubotu> New bug: #192895 in clipper (universe) "[hardy] FTBFS on all archs but i386" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192895
<Iulian> Hey
<ubotu> New bug: #192725 in deluge-torrent (universe) "deluge crashed with TypeError in new_release_check() (dup-of: 191790)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192725
<ubotu> New bug: #192634 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "displayconfig-gtk crashed with IndexError in _syncXorgConfig() (dup-of: 144769)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192634
<ubotu> New bug: #191982 in ubuntu "mint update crash (dup-of: 129146)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191982
<ubotu> New bug: #191734 in jockey (main) "jockey-gtk crashed (dup-of: 187148)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191734
<ubotu> New bug: #192753 in jockey (main) "jockey-gtk crashed with AssertionError in __init__() (dup-of: 187148)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192753
<ubotu> New bug: #192068 in gnome-app-install (main) "gnome-app-install crashed with UnboundLocalError in show_description()" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192068
<ubotu> New bug: #192899 in kde-guidance (main) "New monitor Viewsonic VA702B in MonitorsDB" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192899
<ubotu> New bug: #192900 in nautilus (main) "automatically use image (e.g. folder.jpg) as a folder image" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192900
<ubotu> New bug: #182232 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "displayconfig-gtk crashed with AttributeError in __init__()" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182232
<ubotu> New bug: #191963 in python-launchpad-bugs "ValueError: Unsupported attachment-type '<type 'set'>'  (dup-of: 192892)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191963
<ubotu> New bug: #192869 in ubuntu "problem with application>add&remove" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192869
<ubotu> New bug: #192901 in rss-glx (main) "cyclone crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_start_main()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192901
<ubotu> New bug: #192902 in sysvinit (main) "rc crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192902
<ubotu> New bug: #192904 in ubuntu ""(null)" server hostname reported using autofs (minor)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192904
<ubotu> New bug: #192906 in firefox-3.0 (main) "use gnome's HTML icon for pages without a favicon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192906
<ubotu> New bug: #192907 in hugin (universe) "hugin crashed on creating second panorama" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192907
<ubotu> New bug: #192905 in ubuntu "sudo update-manager -d -c does not upgrade to latest version 8.04 " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192905
<ubotu> New bug: #192912 in ubuntu "qalculate refuses to start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192912
<ubotu> New bug: #192910 in evince (main) "evince does show correctly put print gibberish" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192910
<ubotu> New bug: #192915 in openoffice.org (main) "Gnome stock icons in OOo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192915
<ubotu> New bug: #192917 in mythtv-theme-glass-wide (multiverse) "Update to 2008-01-16 release" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192917
<ubotu> New bug: #192914 in hyphen (universe) "Typo error in package's description" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192914
<Iulian> Blah, I hate Mondays...
<Iulian> Especially when you have to go to school/work.
<jwendell> pochu, found the bug :)
<ubotu> New bug: #192921 in evince (main) "evince crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192921
<ubotu> New bug: #191643 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 145360)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191643
<ubotu> New bug: #191645 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV/password not recognised(?) (dup-of: 131679)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191645
<ubotu> New bug: #192926 in gthumb (main) "gThumb doesn't import photos (Hardy)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192926
<ubotu> New bug: #192929 in texlive-base (main) "Cannot install/upgrade texlive-base without texlive-omega  (Gutsy)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192929
<ubotu> New bug: #192930 in ubuntu "Numeric keypad no longer works in Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192930
<pochu> jwendell: cool! what was it? :)
<jwendell> pochu, a bug in vino... I made a workaround to gtk-vnc
<jwendell> pochu, but what we need to do is to fix vino :(
<pochu> jwendell: isn't it possible to fix it in vino directly?
<jwendell> pochu, that's what i'm trying to do :P
<ubotu> New bug: #192931 in linux-meta (main) "modprobe nvidia fails with "FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.24-8-generic/volatile/nvidia.ko': No such file or directory"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192931
<ubotu> New bug: #192932 in mailman (main) "installation fails: post-install script failure" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192932
<ubotu> New bug: #192933 in f-spot (main) "0.4.2 regression: 'Error editing photo: Received exception "libfspot".'" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192933
<ubotu> New bug: #192934 in xfce-mcs-manager (universe) "Xubuntu Sticky Keys gets deactivated randomly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192934
<ubotu> New bug: #192935 in ubuntu "Suspend on hardy worked last week on Sony VGN-TZ190N, doesn't work now" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192935
<ubotu> New bug: #191073 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191073
<ubotu> New bug: #192189 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox-metadata crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192189
<ubotu> New bug: #192938 in debian-installer (main) "GRUB won't install in text mode in hardy alpha 4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192938
<jwendell> pochu, done, vino fixed
<jwendell> pochu, it's not going to crash or drop on the first connection
<ubotu> New bug: #192942 in ksocrat (multiverse) "Merge ksocrat 3.2.1-2 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192942
<ubotu> New bug: #192943 in audacity (universe) "Wrong swedish encoding for interface of Audacity" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192943
<ubotu> New bug: #192945 in transmission (main) "[hardy] missing icon on window border and window list" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192945
<ubotu> New bug: #192946 in firefox (main) "[hardy] seriously corrupt display" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192946
<ubotu> New bug: #192944 in firefox-3.0 (main) "Firefox 3 uses 100% of both cpus playing the neverending movie quiz on facebook" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192944
<ubotu> New bug: #192947 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thurderbird saves but doesn't think it does and then thinks it didn't send" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192947
<ubotu> New bug: #192948 in foo2zjs (main) "foo2zjs: NEW updated version, supports more printers (like OKI c3300n)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192948
<ubotu> New bug: #192789 in blueproximity (universe) "proximity.py crashed with BluetoothError in _gethcisock()" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192789
<crimsun_> bdmurray: updated DebuggingSoundProblems with canonical upstream URL for the debugging script.
<ubotu> New bug: #192950 in gnome-vfs2 "Transparent/ghost boxes on screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192950
<Tuv0k> orry, you don't have permission to access this page.
<Tuv0k> if I'm logged into launchpad, why can't I unsubscribe from certain bugs?
<Tuv0k> "not allowed here"
<Tuv0k> apparrently "here" is the unsubscribe confirmation page
<Pici> Tuv0k: I'd ask in #launchpad, it seems to be working fine for me (albeit on edge.)
<Tuv0k> thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #192955 in grub2 (universe) "Displays Debian GNU/Linux instead of Ubuntu " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192955
<ubotu> New bug: #192956 in grub2 (universe) "During migration, all UUID information is lost" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192956
<ubotu> New bug: #192957 in grub2 (universe) "During migration, all extra kernel parameters lost" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192957
<ubotu> New bug: #192803 in bzr-svn "Presence of bzr-svn plugin causes BzrDir.find_branches to leak memory (dup-of: 54253)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192803
<ubotu> New bug: #192952 in network-manager (main) "to get internet connection, i must start two times" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192952
<ubotu> New bug: #192953 in pychess (universe) "Please update to 0.8 final" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192953
<ubotu> New bug: #192954 in firefox (main) "firefox popup ad" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192954
<pochu> jwendell: rock!
<jwendell> does someany hav the bug number for 'java not working with firefox 3'?
<jwendell> pochu, :)
<jwendell> pochu, the bug you said (vino crashing when connecting with vinagre), had happened with me, but I just ignored it :(
<pochu> heh, no problem
<pochu> you have already fixed it anyway!
 * pochu hugs jwendell 
<jwendell> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #192962 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "sun-java6-plugin does not work in firefox3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192962
<ubotu> New bug: #192660 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in camel_session_construct()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192660
<ubotu> New bug: #192885 in firefox-3.0 "firefox keeps crushing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192885
<ubotu> New bug: #192963 in alltray (universe) "Alltray "close button minimizes to notification area" does not work when window button arrangement has been chagned from default." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192963
<ubotu> New bug: #192967 in xchat-gnome (main) "Preferences window of xchat-gnome eats 100% of the CPU" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192967
<ubotu> New bug: #192968 in foobillard (universe) "foobillard crashes on network game hosting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192968
<ubotu> New bug: #192969 in update-manager (main) "unabel to install sun-java-doc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192969
<ubotu> New bug: #192970 in sound-juicer (main) "no sound produced" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192970
<ubotu> New bug: #192973 in policycoreutils "load_policy should reside in /sbin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192973
<ubotu> New bug: #192974 in ipe (universe) "Merge ipe 6.0pre30-2 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192974
<ubotu> New bug: #192976 in ubuntu "aptitude will not accept keyboard input when using gksu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192976
<ubotu> New bug: #192978 in firefox (main) "firefox 3.0 beta 3 crashes with segmentation fault, randomly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192978
<ubotu> New bug: #192979 in curlftpfs (universe) "[gutsy] curlftpfs: many operations fail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192979
<ubotu> New bug: #192982 in conduit (universe) "Conduit 0.3.8" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192982
<ubotu> New bug: #192983 in refpolicy (universe) "the security context for the normal login shell is incorrect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192983
<ubotu> New bug: #192986 in firefox-3.0 (main) ""Sort by name" is not possible" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192986
<ubotu> New bug: #192083 in libbonobo (main) "bonobo-activation-server crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192083
<ubotu> New bug: #192195 in evolution "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in em_format_set_inline()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192195
<ubotu> New bug: #192723 in system-config-printer (main) "applet.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192723
<ubotu> New bug: #192992 in python-central (main) "[hardy] pycentral crashed with ValueError in parse_versions()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192992
<ubotu> New bug: #192995 in gnome-control-center (main) "Grammar correction in Keyboard Preferences" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192995
<ubotu> New bug: #191260 in system-config-printer (main) "no printing since one week" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191260
<ubotu> New bug: #192994 in ubuntu "X doesnt shut down. Requires CTRL ALT BACKSPACE to kill it so it can shut down" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192994
<ubotu> New bug: #192996 in python-central (main) "pycentral crashed with AttributeError in read_preinst_pkgconfig()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192996
<ubotu> New bug: #192998 in file-roller (main) "[Hardy] File-roller items disappear when drag-dropped onto Nautilus windows" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192998
<ubotu> New bug: #193003 in python-apt (main) "package python-apt 0.7.4ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: Unterprozess pre-installation script gab den Fehlerwert 1 zurück (returned error code 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193003
<ubotu> New bug: #193005 in bzr (main) "brz update to 1.1rc1 failed because of pycentral" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193005
<ubotu> New bug: #193006 in tracker (main) "Tracker does not return any result" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193006
<ubotu> New bug: #193007 in nautilus (main) "[Hardy] Nautilus displays archive icons as text and executable files (dup-of: 188542)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193007
<ubotu> New bug: #193008 in firefox (main) "Firefox corrupt downloads" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193008
<ubotu> New bug: #193009 in language-support-writing-es (universe) "[Hardy] Broken package: language-support-writing-es" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193009
<ubotu> New bug: #193010 in eog (main) "slow Eye of GNOME start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193010
<ubotu> New bug: #193011 in lintian (main) "Please sync lintian 1.23.45 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193011
<ubotu> New bug: #193013 in ubuntu "LCD brightness goes up and down automatically" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193013
<ubotu> New bug: #193015 in thunderbird (main) "multiple rss item with same title not shown" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193015
<ubotu> New bug: #193016 in hal (main) "n vidia n force 6600 LE driver is not installing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193016
<ubotu> New bug: #193017 in ubuntu "DVD burnt in Vista " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193017
<ubotu> New bug: #193018 in xorg (main) "SHIFT+ALT != ALT+SHIFT" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193018
<ubotu> New bug: #193019 in firefox (main) "linked images not displaying - only a problem with firefox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193019
<ubotu> New bug: #193020 in totem (main) "[Hardy] Untranslatable strings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193020
<ubotu> New bug: #193023 in pan (main) "Pan crashes while downloading headers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193023
<ubotu> New bug: #193024 in grub2 (universe) "GRUB2 doesn't default with 'quiet splash'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193024
<ubotu> New bug: #193025 in nautilus (main) "(hardy) weird icons for titlebar and taskbar" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193025
<ubotu> New bug: #193026 in python-apt (main) "python-apt update error on hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193026
<ubotu> New bug: #193028 in bluez-utils (main) "package bluez-audio 3.26-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/alsa-lib/libasound_module_ctl_bluetooth.so', which is also in package bluez-utils" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193028
<ubotu> New bug: #193029 in libselinux (main) "package python-selinux 2.0.55-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: Unterprozess neues pre-removal-Skript gab den Fehlerwert 1 zur?ck" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193029
<ubotu> New bug: #193030 in firefox (main) "browser crashes on first login" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193030
<ubotu> New bug: #193031 in bzr (main) "package bzr 1.0-1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193031
<ubotu> New bug: #193032 in nautilus (main) "After a lot of file transfers from one folder to another- get the error unable to display folder contents. after exiting the file browser I can no longer get back into any other directory. Also I nothing happens if I try to shut down or reboot the system i.e. I cannot select that the operation. I have to use terminal and sudo bash to shutdown and reboot." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193032
<ubotu> New bug: #193033 in ubuntu "QT4 4.4.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193033
<ubotu> New bug: #193038 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.87.7 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1 (dup-of: 192992)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193038
<ubotu> New bug: #193039 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager-core 1:0.87.7 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1 (dup-of: 192992)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193039
<ubotu> New bug: #193042 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager-core 1:0.87.6 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193042
<ubotu> New bug: #193044 in python-apt (main) "package python-apt 0.7.4ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193044
<crimsun_> ouch, python-central.
<ubotu> New bug: #193050 in bzrtools (main) "package bzrtools 1.0.0-1 failed to install/upgrade: O pacote está em um estado grave de inconsistência - você deve (dup-of: 192996)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193050
<ubotu> New bug: #193055 in xorg (main) "[Hardy, ATI] X freezes when using 3D acceleration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193055
<ubotu> New bug: #193056 in rhythmbox (main) "rythmbox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193056
<ubotu> New bug: #193057 in audacious-plugins-ugly "audacious-plugins-ugly and audacious-crossfade are not backported" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193057
<ubotu> New bug: #193054 in debian-installer (main) "minimum hostname length imposed by installer is incorrect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193054
<ubotu> New bug: #193059 in nautilus (main) "[hardy] The 'Network Servers' Place in nautilus doesn't work (the network:// location is invalid) (dup-of: 185756)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193059
<ubotu> New bug: #193061 in ubuntu "java: xcb_xlib.c:82: xcb_xlib_unlock: Assertion `c->xlib.lock' failed. " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193061
<ubotu> New bug: #193063 in kdesdk-kde4 (universe) "Kate (KDE4) replace resizes window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193063
<ubotu> New bug: #193064 in gamix (universe) "gamix 1.99.p14 debian in 7.10, two soundcards, via8237 &audigy2 zs, too tall for window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193064
<ubotu> New bug: #193069 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Erratic input devices behaviour on Ubuntu kernels" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193069
<ubotu> New bug: #193071 in kdesdk-kde4 (universe) "The open dialog in Kate is inconsistent." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193071
<ubotu> New bug: #193072 in avant-window-navigator (universe) "awn's trash stays empty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193072
<ubotu> New bug: #193073 in gnome-alsamixer (universe) "gnome-alsamixer does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193073
<ubotu> New bug: #193075 in ubuntu "(Hardy Heron) splix V 1.1 and PPD problem (No print on Samsung 2010 PR)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193075
<ubotu> New bug: #193076 in python-apt (main) "python-apt upgrade not working with ValueError (dup-of: 192992)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193076
<ubotu> New bug: #193077 in bzrtools (main) "package bzrtools 1.0.0-1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1 (dup-of: 192996)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193077
<ubotu> New bug: #193078 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 "quickcam module will not load in rt kernel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193078
<ubotu> New bug: #193079 in tracker (main) "tracker do not display every found files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193079
<ubotu> New bug: #193081 in ubuntu "Nautilus copy file to same directory (dup-of: 191138)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193081
<ubotu> New bug: #193082 in update-manager (main) "unable to get exclusive lock" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193082
<ubotu> New bug: #193084 in nautilus (main) "Files removed in NTFS device didn't go to trash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193084
<nxvl_work> if a bug has been fixed on upstream, how do i mark the bug? as fix commited?
<ubotu> New bug: #193086 in rhythmbox (main) "Podcasts/feeds download and play, but still says "failed." Unable to control playback within sound file." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193086
<Gnine> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/python-apt_0.7.4ubuntu5_i386.deb: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<crimsun_> nxvl_work: yes
<ubotu> New bug: #193088 in system-config-printer (main) "support for manual duplex printing" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193088
 * greg-g wonders what the record is for the number of people who replied to a bug with a "confirmed"
<greg-g> not counting bug 1
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<ubotu> New bug: #193090 in evolution (main) "won't send to all e-mail addresses" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193090
<ubotu> New bug: #192062 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in _IceTransClose()" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192062
<ubotu> New bug: #193094 in wormux (universe) "Wormux description in Add/Remove application not contiguous" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193094
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-02-19
<ubotu> New bug: #193095 in file-roller (main) "File roller fails to extract some files when files are named with sequential numbers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193095
<ubotu> New bug: #193097 in openoffice.org (main) "when creating a new template and launching my templates or other folders, the openoffice crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193097
<ubotu> New bug: #193098 in grub (main) "grub using wrong menu.lst after gutsy upgrade?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193098
<ubotu> New bug: #193099 in libnb-platform7-java (universe) "copyright file should refer to /usr/share/common-licenses" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193099
<ubotu> New bug: #193104 in python-central (main) "pycentral crashed with ValueError in parse_versions()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193104
<ubotu> New bug: #193068 in mythbuntu "Upgrade to 8.04a2 could not install python (dup-of: 192992)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193068
<ubotu> New bug: #193101 in kdepim (main) "crash after problems with creating folder on IMAP - libkhtml setInnerHTML injectAttachments" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193101
<ubotu> New bug: #193103 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "sun java6 firefox plugin crashing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193103
<ubotu> New bug: #193106 in prelink (universe) "Enable lpia builds if feasable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193106
<ubotu> New bug: #193108 in firefox-3.0 (main) "Word spacing issue in Firefox 3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193108
<ubotu> New bug: #193109 in sysklogd (main) "priority "warn" is deprecated in syslog.conf" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193109
<ubotu> New bug: #193117 in update-manager-core (main) "LTS-to-LTS upgrade failed on python-apt dependency" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193117
<ubotu> New bug: #193119 in openoffice.org (main) "superscript doesn't switch back to normal in oowriter 2.3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193119
<ubotu> New bug: #190535 in exaile "Crash while getting information (dup-of: 123409)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190535
<secretlondon> we have bugs in pycentral (including one on current hardy) but apparently I don't have a pycentral package installed..
<ubotu> New bug: #193120 in debreaper (universe) "package debreaper None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/debreaper.list] failed to install/upgrade: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193120
<secretlondon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080219
<ubotu> New bug: #193124 in ubuntu "cant fix unmet dependencies of open office (openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us_2.3-5_all.deb" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193124
<ubotu> New bug: #193125 in ubuntu "halt：unable to iterate IDE devices:no such files or directory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193125
<ubotu> New bug: #193127 in gnome-terminal (main) "Links cannot be opened" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193127
<ubotu> New bug: #193129 in linux-source-2.6.22 "No network when rebooting from Windows XP to Ubuntu Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193129
<ubotu> New bug: #193134 in quarry (universe) "[hardy] quarry core dumped" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193134
<ubotu> New bug: #193135 in python-apt (main) "pycentral crashes when update for python-apt fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193135
<ubotu> New bug: #193136 in python-apt (main) "Problem during update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193136
<secretlondon> they are both dupes..
<secretlondon> we'll get lots of reports of Bug #193104 from people running current hardy. its the bug de jour ;)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193104 in python-central "pycentral crashed with ValueError in parse_versions()" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193104
<ubotu> New bug: #193139 in openoffice.org (main) "hardy ooo missing jre - system crashed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193139
<crimsun_> secretlondon: the culprit's known; I'm just whipping up a patch and testing
<secretlondon> i'm just going round duping them all!
<secretlondon> we have about 20 of them :0
<ionstorm> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56581/
<ionstorm> is there a work around for this bug
<ionstorm> pycentral nm found it
<ionstorm> just reported
<secretlondon> bug # 192992 is the master
<ionstorm> damn thats a crazy bug
<secretlondon> bug #192992
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192992 in python-central "[hardy] pycentral crashed with ValueError in parse_versions()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192992
<ionstorm> thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #193141 in firefox-3.0 (main) "firefox 3 beta 3: middle click on bookmark folder does not "open all in tabs"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193141
<ubotu> New bug: #193142 in python-apt (main) "package python-apt 0.7.4ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193142
<nzk> What is a good amount of bugs to triage in a day?
<crimsun_> 5.
 * secretlondon shrugs
<secretlondon> depends how much time you have
<ubotu> New bug: #193143 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.87.6 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1 (dup-of: 192992)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193143
<ubotu> New bug: #193145 in python-apt (main) "package python-apt 0.7.4ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1 (dup-of: 192992)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193145
<lifeless> hmmm
<secretlondon> all the same python error
 * secretlondon sighs
<ubotu> New bug: #193146 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.87.7 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1 (dup-of: 192992)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193146
<ubotu> New bug: #193150 in gnome-terminal (main) "File downloaded using wget went missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193150
<ubotu> New bug: #193151 in firefox-3.0 (main) ""More tabs to the right" arrow persists even without any more tabs to the right." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193151
<ubotu> New bug: #193147 in bzr (main) "package bzr 1.0-1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1 (dup-of: 192992)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193147
<ubotu> New bug: #193153 in horde3 (universe) "PEAR_LOG logging errors in horde" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193153
<ionstorm> !nvidia-glx-new
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia-glx-new - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> New bug: #193154 in linux (main) "Another Seagate FreeAgent needs allow_restart quirk" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193154
<ubotu> New bug: #193155 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.87.6 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193155
<ubotu> New bug: #193157 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager-core 1:0.87.6 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1 " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193157
<ubotu> New bug: #193158 in python-apt (main) "package python-apt 0.7.4ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193158
<saivann> hi everyone, Does someone knows to which package should be affected bugs from within tty ( consoles ) like this one? : bug 118906
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118906 in usplash "Console displays colors incorrectly (dup-of: 60915)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/118906
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 60915 in usplash "usplash messes up colors on console" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/60915
<ubotu> New bug: #193162 in sepolgen (universe) "package sepolgen None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/sepolgen.list] failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193162
<ubotu> New bug: #193165 in python-apt (main) "package python-apt 0.7.4ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1 (dup-of: 192992)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193165
<ubotu> New bug: #193168 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager-core 1:0.87.6 failed to install/upgrade: 子程序·pre-installation script·返回了錯誤號·1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193168
<ubotu> New bug: #193180 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager-core 1:0.87.6 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193180
<ubotu> New bug: #193181 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager-core 1:0.87.6 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193181
<ubotu> New bug: #193182 in python-apt (main) "package python-apt 0.7.4ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193182
<ubotu> New bug: #193183 in gnome-games (main) "Minesweeper two-button click improper behavior" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193183
<ubotu> New bug: #193185 in compiz (main) "compiz seems slower and the black windows are more apparent" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193185
<secretlondon> 30 dupes of the python bug now :(
<seb128> secretlondon: what bug?
<secretlondon> bug #192992
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192992 in python-central "[hardy] pycentral crashed with ValueError in parse_versions()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192992
<secretlondon> basically everyone who updates hardy is getting it, it can trigger apport on 3 packages, and many people keep submitting it
<secretlondon> we also have loads of ME TOOs on the bug itself
<seb128> we will look into it
<secretlondon> it's being looked at afaik
<seb128> it has been reported during the european night
<secretlondon> yes
<seb128> who is looking at it?
<seb128> doko is the maintainer but he's not around yet
<secretlondon> crimsun said he was
<ubotu> New bug: #193191 in python-apt (main) "package python-apt 0.7.4ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: le sous-processus pre-installation script a retourné une erreur de sortie d'état 1 (dup-of: 192992)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193191
<ubotu> New bug: #193190 in ubuntu "Problem in sun java" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193190
<secretlondon> I expect we'll get more reports all day, especially when europe wakes up properly
<ubotu> New bug: #193189 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.87.7 failed to install/upgrade: le sous-processus pre-installation script a retourné une erreur de sortie d'état 1 (dup-of: 192992)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193189
<ubotu> New bug: #193188 in yelp (main) "Problem in sun java" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193188
<seb128> secretlondon: well, complaining on this chan will not make a difference there
<secretlondon> I'm not complaining! I'm just pointing it out
<ubotu> New bug: #193187 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager-core 1:0.87.7 failed to install/upgrade: le sous-processus pre-installation script a retourné une erreur de sortie d'état 1 (dup-of: 192992)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193187
<ubotu> New bug: #193186 in ubuntu "[hardy] Evolution doesn't seem to be fully installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193186
<seb128> secretlondon: well commenting on the number of bugs we will receive when europe wakes up is not really useful information ;-)
<secretlondon> well I think it is as triagers will need to be aware of the fact that we will get a lot and which the master is - I've spent a lot of time duping these today
<seb128> right
<seb128> secretlondon: the apport maintainer added a pattern on the server side so it'll block duplicate filling now
<secretlondon> okay - thanks :)
<seb128> secretlondon: users will be pointed to the open bug when trying to open a new one with a similar error
<seb128> you are welcome
<ubotu> New bug: #193193 in bzr (main) "package bzr 1.0-1 failed to install/upgrade: le sous-processus pre-installation script a retourné une erreur de sortie d'état 1 (dup-of: 192992)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193193
<BUGabundo> hi there
<BUGabundo> can someone please test bug #193195 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193195 in ubuntu "[hard] trickle upload limit blocks wget" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193195
<ubotu> New bug: #193195 in ubuntu "[hard] trickle upload limit blocks wget" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193195
<ubotu> New bug: #193199 in gnome-mount (main) "gnome-mount crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_id_set_data_full()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193199
<ubotu> New bug: #193200 in gimp-plugin-registry (universe) "Merge gimp-plugin-registry 0.5.1-3 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193200
<ubotu> New bug: #193201 in gnome-main-menu (universe) "gnome-main-menu item properties window starts behind" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193201
<ubotu> New bug: #193202 in dutch (main) "Missing dependency idutch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193202
<ubotu> New bug: #193203 in python-apt (main) "[hardy] apt-get dist-upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193203
<ubotu> New bug: #193207 in apport (main) "[hardy] Apport claims "Problem already known" but does not start browser" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193207
<ubotu> New bug: #193209 in cacti (universe) "Install stops on "dbconfig-common: flushing administrative password"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193209
<ubotu> New bug: #193210 in lybniz (universe) "please sync lybniz (1.3.2-1)  from debian lenny (testing) (math)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193210
<pochu> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/python-apt_0.7.4ubuntu5_i386.deb (--unpack):
<BUGabundo> pochu: aint that the python-central bug?
<pochu> BUGabundo: yeah. I didn't intend to write it here btw :)
<BUGabundo> ah ok
<ubotu> New bug: #193213 in ubuntu "wine segmentation fault with 0.9.55" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193213
<ubotu> New bug: #193215 in masqmail (universe) "Please sync masqmail 0.2.21-3 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193215
<ubotu> New bug: #193217 in transcriber (universe) "transcriber doesnt work after gutsy-update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193217
<ubotu> New bug: #193218 in ubuntu "Add tomcat 6 package for hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193218
<oem> hello
<oem> no updater I have error on python-apt using kubuntu 804
<oem> somebody news about thes problem?
<oem> hello
<ogra> yes,
<oem> also for you?
<ogra> for everyone on 8.04 atm, its being worked on
<oem> is error on number of version program python-apt (bud ubuntu5 also ubuntu4)
<oem> it's not updated
<oem> I write from taly
<oem> thank you for information
<bigon> great my default gnome session doesn't work anymore
<oem> bye ogra
<seb128> bigon: what is the issue?
<ubotu> New bug: #193222 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.87.4 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193222
<oem> thank you ubotu
<ubotu> New bug: #193223 in python-apt (main) "package python-apt 0.7.4ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193223
<bigon> gnome-session doesn't seem to launch but it works with the gnome recovery session
<bigon> seb128: ^
<seb128> bigon: you just get the background right?
<bigon> a blue background not my background actually
<seb128> is your lo interface working correctly?
<seb128> you might want to move .gnome2/session somewhere else and look if that makes things better, could be due to an issue in your session
<ubotu> New bug: #193224 in ubuntu "VirtualBox freezes, unfreezes after window resize" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193224
<ubotu> New bug: #193225 in firefox-3.0 (main) "FF: general exception for firefox 3 extension packages signed off by the mozillateam" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193225
<ubotu> New bug: #193227 in gucharmap (main) "List characters by Unicode block by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193227
<ubotu> New bug: #193226 in firefox (main) "www.southern-electric.co.uk/EBilling/Login.aspx" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193226
<bigon> seb128: ok it work now it was due to the py-central breakage
<seb128> weird
<seb128> what was broken due to this one?
<bigon> I think that the configuration of all the updated package was not done
<ubotu> New bug: #193230 in pcre3 (main) "libpcre3 < 7.6 is vulnerable to a buffer overflow resulting in remote code execution bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193230
<ubotu> New bug: #193232 in nautilus (main) "Remote Samba shares not showing up in Nautilus through network:///" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193232
<ubotu> New bug: #193014 in brasero (main) "brasero crashed with SIGSEGV in g_file_get_path()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193014
<ubotu> New bug: #193235 in ubuntu "ubuntu won't install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193235
<ubotu> New bug: #193240 in conky (universe) "Merge conky 1.4.9-3 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193240
<ubotu> New bug: #193236 in pam-dotfile (universe) "Please sync pam-dotfile 0.7-4 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193236
<ubotu> New bug: #193237 in update-manager (main) "update-manager fails in edgy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193237
<bigon> great py-central still b0rken: http://paste.debian.net/49475
<ubotu> New bug: #193246 in python-central (main) "pycentral crashed with TypeError in byte_compile()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193246
<Iulian> Hey
<pedro_> hey Iulian
<Iulian> Hi there pedro!
<Iulian> How are you?
<pedro_> Iulian: I'm good, thanks. how about you?
<Iulian> I'm good too, I have just arrived at home from school and now I'm ready for the hug day.
<Iulian> Thanks for asking.
<Iulian> I hope it'll be like the previous hug day.
<ubotu> New bug: #193248 in linux (main) "koops on multiple access to parallel port scanner" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193248
<ubotu> New bug: #193249 in python-apt (main) "package python-apt 0.7.4ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193249
<ubotu> New bug: #193251 in jockey (main) "package jockey-common 0.2-0ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193251
<ubotu> New bug: #193259 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "java vm crashed on amd64 target" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193259
<ubotu> New bug: #193260 in language-selector (main) "package language-selector-common 0.2.10 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193260
<ubotu> New bug: #193264 in apt-listchanges (main) "apt-listchanges man should have examples as to how/parse stuff" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193264
<ubotu> New bug: #193265 in sane-backends (main) "FF exception request: update sane-backends to 1.0.19 final" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193265
<ubotu> New bug: #193256 in glipper (universe) "glipper background is not transparent" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193256
<ubotu> New bug: #193268 in ubuntu "python-central apt-get error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193268
<ubotu> New bug: #193269 in jockey (main) "package jockey-common 0.2-0ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: le sous-processus post-installation script a retourné une erreur de sortie d'état 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193269
<ubotu> New bug: #193267 in ubiquity (main) "Should not install to /dev/fd* or /dev/ccache" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193267
<ubotu> New bug: #193270 in ubiquity (main) ""Failed to unmount partitions" dialog unintuitive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193270
<ubotu> New bug: #193271 in python-apt (main) "package python-apt 0.7.4ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: il sottoprocesso post-installation script ha restituito un codice di errore 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193271
<ubotu> New bug: #193258 in jbidwatcher (multiverse) "jbidwatcher has hardcoded path to java vm. can't switch to ia32" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193258
<motoplux> pycentral still broken
<ubotu> New bug: #193274 in gcalctool (main) "There was a problem while pasting from clipboard. The pasted  data must be filtered at least to avoid incorrect input." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193274
<danielm> oh.. pycentral is broken... i thought it was my problem :)
<ubotu> New bug: #193277 in sound-juicer (main) "Sound juicer randomly freezes the system when ripping cds with defects" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193277
<ubotu> New bug: #193279 in kdepim (main) "Akregator/mk4storage_plugin Crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193279
<ubotu> New bug: #193282 in monotone (universe) "gutsy package zaps /etc/monotone/passphrases" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193282
<Iulian> danielm: See bug 192992
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192992 in python-central "[hardy] pycentral crashed with ValueError in parse_versions()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192992
<pochu> jwendell: around?
<jwendell> pochu, yep
<pochu> jwendell: hi there! I've just got this wishlist in Debian, Debian bug #466548
<ubotu> Debian bug 466548 in vinagre "Ability to connect to unix domain sockets" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/466548
<pochu> Would that be feasible?
<jwendell> pochu, it's already possible, we just need to change some bits in the connection dialog
<jwendell> pochu, forward the bug to the gnome bugzilla please
<pochu> jwendell: of course, I'll do that in a few minutes.
<pochu> jwendell: thank you
<jwendell> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #193286 in gnome-utils (main) "Log Viewer 2.20.0.1 quits unexpectedly when opening apache2 error.log" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193286
<thekorn> booo
<bddebian> Boooo
<bddebian> :-)
<thekorn> ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #193296 in gedit (main) "Snippets doesn't allow to "import snippets"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193296
<ubotu> New bug: #193297 in hg-buildpackage (universe) "Please sync hg-buildpackage 1.0.4.0 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193297
<ubotu> New bug: #193298 in update-manager (main) "update manager crashes with "too many errors"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193298
<ubotu> New bug: #193293 in samba (main) "Log File shows 2 lines per event" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193293
<ubotu> New bug: #193294 in thunderbird (main) "option "move to" no available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193294
<ubotu> New bug: #193295 in darcs-buildpackage (universe) "Please sync darcs-buildpackage 0.5.12 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193295
<ubotu> New bug: #187956 in gnome-applets "mixer_applet2 crashed with signal 5 in g_object_unref()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187956
<ubotu> New bug: #192070 in firefox-3.0 (main) "firefox crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192070
<ubotu> New bug: #193238 in python-central (main) "pycentral crashed with TypeError in byte_compile()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193238
<ubotu> New bug: #193289 in gpp4 (universe) "[hardy] FTBFS on hppa platform" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193289
<ubotu> New bug: #193299 in gcc-4.2 (main) "ABINIT tests expose problems in gfortran 4.2 installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193299
<ubotu> New bug: #193301 in dfsbuild (universe) "Please sync dfsbuild 1.0.2.0 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193301
<ubotu> New bug: #191944 in thunderbird (main) "thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191944
<ubotu> New bug: #193306 in ubuntu "[sync request] apertium-dbus from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193306
<ubotu> New bug: #193308 in update-manager (main) "problem z uzyskaniem wylacznosci" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193308
<ubotu> New bug: #193309 in ip4r (universe) "[FFe] Please sync ip4r 1.03-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193309
<ubotu> New bug: #188807 in fast-user-switch-applet "fast-user-switch-applet crashed with signal 5 in g_main_context_dispatch()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188807
<ubotu> New bug: #193310 in gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg (universe) "corrupted package archive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193310
<ubotu> New bug: #193314 in jockey (main) "package jockey-common 0.2-0ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: le sous-processus post-installation script a retourné une erreur de sortie d'état 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193314
<ubotu> New bug: #193315 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager-core 1:0.87.8 failed to install/upgrade: problemas de dependencias - se deja sin configurar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193315
<Kirrus> hi.. can someone translate the response bug on #151929 from german to english please?
<Kirrus> *on bug #151929
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151929 in wireless-tools "wpa key" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/151929
<Iulian> Kirrus: translate.google.com is very useful in such situations.
<ubotu> New bug: #193317 in python-apt (main) "package python-apt 0.7.4ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193317
<ubotu> New bug: #193318 in compiz (main) "firefox3 scrolling very slow with compiz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193318
<Kirrus> Iulian, nothing like a human though.. the google translation makes the reporters response almost un-readable: ...I must start with each of the ubuntu wpa key to re-enter until then come I said in the network...
<Iulian> Well, I am pretty confused about these reports anyway.
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Printing Bug Day - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080219 | Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad
<ubotu> New bug: #193319 in firefox (main) "FF exception: firefox source will be revived to produce firefox-2 binaries in universe" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193319
<ubotu> New bug: #193321 in firefox (main) "please demote firefox source to universe" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193321
<ubotu> New bug: #193322 in jockey (main) "dependency problems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193322
<ubotu> New bug: #193325 in ubuntu ""unknown media type" during update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193325
<ubotu> New bug: #193328 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] KGRUBEditor" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193328
<afflux> Is it a known problem that apport retracing service doesn't retrace a lot of bugs?
<ubotu> New bug: #193329 in languagechooser "[hardy] [alpha4] bubiquity hangs after language selection, until languagechooser is -KILL'ed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193329
<ubotu> New bug: #193331 in libcwd (multiverse) "Libcwd is not amd64 compatible" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193331
<ubotu> New bug: #193334 in ubuntu "Hardy Alpha 5:  "Minimize window" acts like "CLose window"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193334
<ubotu> New bug: #193333 in kopete (main) "Kopete crashes X specially if compiz is running" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193333
<ubotu> New bug: #193335 in gnome-panel ""Delete this panel" should have confirmation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193335
<ubotu> New bug: #193336 in stellarium (universe) "persian characters separated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193336
<ubotu> New bug: #193338 in ubuntu "Some Text in Mouse Preferences > Motion is clipped." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193338
<ubotu> New bug: #193343 in python-central (main) "pycentral crashed with AttributeError in byte_compile()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193343
<bdmurray> tkamppeter: could you look at bug 164523?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 164523 in cupsys "The jar file is not well formed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164523
<tkamppeter> bdmurray, looks like an upstream bug, I will report it.
<bdmurray> tkamppeter: okay, thanks!  I
<bdmurray> I'm not that familiar with java files, hence my asking.
<tkamppeter> Me not,  too, but these paths can only come from upstream.
<bdmurray> tkamppeter: I'm looking at bug 163876 and in the cups error_log it says "stopped with status 3!".  How can I determine what that status means?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 163876 in cupsys "Printing fails with Foomatic/hpijs.5.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163876
<tkamppeter> bdmurray, the user has to re-run this job with CUPS in debug mode ("LogLevel debug" in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf). Then the error_log contains a very detailed logging, especially of foomatic-rip. this way one can easily localize the problem.
<ubotu> New bug: #193348 in cupsys (main) "cupsys installation breaks due to apparmor module not loading correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193348
<bdmurray> tkamppeter: okay, thanks!
<ubotu> New bug: #193350 in language-selector (main) "package language-selector-common 0.2.9 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193350
<ubotu> New bug: #193351 in ubuntu "DNS input field not visible after 3rd entry" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193351
<ubotu> New bug: #193355 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.87.7 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1), E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193355
<afflux> apport is showing weird behaviour: bug 193350 contains no dpkgtermlog.tar.gz (or something like that, don't remember the exact name), several crasher bugs are public and contain no stacktraces and don't get retraced. Any ideas what's wrong there?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193350 in language-selector "package language-selector-common 0.2.9 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193350
<ubotu> New bug: #193357 in python-central (main) "[hardy] pycentral crashed with TypeError in byte_compile()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193357
<ubotu> New bug: #193358 in usplash (main) "No Usplah during boot after update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193358
<ubotu> New bug: #193362 in jockey (main) "jockey-common install results in python error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193362
<ubotu> New bug: #193363 in gnome-app-install (main) "package gnome-app-install 0.5.2.3-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193363
<bdmurray> afflux: do you have some other examples?
<afflux> bdmurray: bug 193355 should contain a dpkgtermlog too
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193355 in update-manager "package update-manager 1:0.87.7 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1), E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193355
<afflux> bdmurray: searching for the crasher bugs, give me a minute
<bdmurray> afflux: okay, both of those are from the same reporter.  I seem to recall seeing some other odd bugs from them.
<afflux> oh, didn't check that, sorry
<afflux> bdmurray: bug 193112
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193112 in compiz "[apport] Hardy: compiz.real crashes with SIGSEGV on startup in XGetXCBConnection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193112
<afflux> bdmurray: that one just doesn't get retraced and is public: bug 192537
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192537 in nautilus "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192537
<bdmurray> afflux: there is something wacky with the reporters system in 193112 - look at the distrorelease compared to the package version and the kernel.
<ubotu> New bug: #193368 in xubuntu-default-settings (universe) "gdm shows a brown background between login and desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193368
<ubotu> New bug: #193369 in midori (universe) "Inappropriate default homepage" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193369
<ubotu> New bug: #182185 in midori (universe) "midori crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182185
<afflux> bdmurray: oh, right. that looks interesting. But somehow that's not the only bug, I've seen others with just "Stacktrace: StacktraceTop: ThreadStacktrace:" lately. I'll tell you if I get the numbers of those
<afflux> *when
<bdmurray> afflux: 192537 is strange though - the retracer just removed the tag and didn't do anything
<ubotu> New bug: #193372 in libqglviewer (universe) "binary package cannot be linked to, locally-rebuilt version works" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193372
<saivann> hi everyone, is there someone who knows which is the package for bugs that happens with console (tty), console-tools?
<saivann> Like this one : bug 118906
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118906 in console-tools "Console displays colors incorrectly" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/118906
<bdmurray> It looks like there may have been a problem with the retracer and some bugs though, I'll tag that for retracing.
<afflux> thank you
<ubotu> New bug: #193373 in lshw (main) "lshw 02.12.01 phones home" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193373
<ubotu> New bug: #193378 in mousepad (universe) "incorrectly displayed regional character" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193378
<ubotu> New bug: #193379 in jockey (main) "package jockey-gtk 0.2-0ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193379
<bdmurray> tkamppeter: can launchpad not watch upstream cups bugs?
<ubotu> New bug: #193375 in compiz (main) ""Legacy Fullscreen" workaround breaks full screen flash videos in Firefox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193375
<ubotu> New bug: #193376 in clutch (universe) "Init reports 'failed' on boot, but starts properly" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193376
<ubotu> New bug: #193377 in evolution (main) "Evolution checks junk only at start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193377
<ubotu> New bug: #193381 in jockey (main) "package jockey-gtk 0.2-0ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193381
<thekorn> hmm, I'm wondering why the last bug is not marked as duplicate by the retracer
<afflux> thekorn: does the retracer even work on dpkg bugs?
<ubotu> New bug: #192558 in compiz-fusion-plugins-main "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_lock()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192558
<thekorn> afflux, don't know
<seb128_> afflux: why not?
<afflux> seb128_: it's just that I never saw anything like dup-checking from it
<seb128_> afflux: is there that many dpkg crashes? ;-)
<afflux> seb128_: On alpha releases, sometimes, yes ;)
<tkamppeter> bdmurray, unfortunately not, but I have already the upstream answer for bug 164523. The Java support in CUPS is not maintained any more and is about to be removed in 1.4.x, so I will close the bug as invalid.
<thekorn> seb128_, dup-checking is based on bugpatterns, right?
<bdmurray> tkamppeter: I found bug 80243 about upstream cups bug watching if you are interested in it
<seb128_> thekorn: no, dup-checking is based on stacktraces
<tkamppeter> Launchpad seems to be down currently, neither me nor ubotu can access it.
<seb128_> thekorn: bug pattern can be added but that's not an automatic thing, people have to write a pattern
<seb128_> thekorn: would not be easy to code a way to figure what is revelant in a bug to automatically dup it
<thekorn> seb128_, yes I understand,
<tkamppeter> bdmurray, immediately after rejecting my bug report about the jar file, Mike Sweet made an SVN commit removing the Java support from CUPS 1.4.x.
<thekorn> seb128_, but I suggest extending the existing py-central bugpattern to handle bugs like bug 193381,
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193381 in jockey "package jockey-gtk 0.2-0ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured (dup-of: 192992)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193381
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192992 in python-central "[hardy] pycentral crashed with ValueError in parse_versions()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192992
<seb128_> thekorn: the patterns are in bzr, feel free to do changes
<bdmurray> tkamppeter: heh
<seb128_> thekorn: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/apport/ubuntu-bugpatterns
<thekorn> seb128_, oh, ok did not know this, thought only apport hackers have commit access
<seb128_> thekorn: that used to be the case, pitti changed that recently and mailed the list about it
<seb128_> thekorn: "Announce: Apport bug patterns are now accessible for ubuntu-bugcontrol" is the mail subject
<thekorn> seb128_, ok thanks, unfortunatly I'm not member of ubuntu-bugcontrol
<bdmurray> thekorn: we should be able to fix that
<tkamppeter> Launchpad back, bug 164523 closed now.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 164523 in cupsys "The jar file is not well formed" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164523
<thekorn> bdmurray, hehe, well it's up to you, I wouldn't complain ;)
<thekorn> bdmurray, thanks a lot
<ubotu> New bug: #193389 in jockey (main) "[hardy] package jockey-kde 0.2-0ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: problemi con le dipendenze - lasciato non configurato" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193389
<thekorn> ^, damn, I'm to slow, but such bugs should be marked as duplicate once my current changes to the py-central bugpattern is synced into the retracer
<ubotu> New bug: #193393 in ubuntu "Aften" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193393
<ubotu> New bug: #193390 in linux-meta (main) "Please enable USB Autosuspend (dup-of: 136549)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193390
<ubotu> New bug: #193394 in hardinfo (universe) "[Hardy] The desktop entry file /usr/share/applications/hardinfo.desktop has Type=HardwareSettings instead of "Application" or "Service"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193394
<afflux> bdmurray: I'd like to re-apply for -bugcontrol as my membership will expire in about a week or so.
<afflux> bdmurray: what do I have to do for it? keep a list of bugs?
<bdmurray> afflux: not really, it is mostly a check to make sure you are still triaging as I want the team to contain active members.
<ubotu> New bug: #193398 in gparted (main) "GParted feature-poor according to Features dialog" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193398
<ubotu> New bug: #193399 in pypolicyd-spf (universe) "FFe request for pypolicyd-spf 0.6" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193399
<ubotu> New bug: #193400 in bzrtools (main) "package bzrtools 1.0.0-1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193400
<ubotu> New bug: #193401 in python-apt (main) "package python-apt 0.7.4ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193401
<ubotu> New bug: #193404 in lybniz (universe) "freeze execption to sync lybniz 1.3.2-1 from debian lenny" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193404
<ubotu> New bug: #193405 in firefox-3.0 (main) "firefox-3.0: doesn't work as a preferred application" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193405
<ubotu> New bug: #193406 in python-central (main) "pycentral crashed with AttributeError in byte_compile() (dup-of: 193345)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193406
<ubotu> New bug: #193411 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.87.8 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193411
<bdmurray> tkamppeter: is there a listing of what device uris could look like in system-config-printer? i.e. a smb one should look like, a jet direct should look like ....
<ubotu> New bug: #193417 in libvirt (main) "libvirt: keyboard anomalies in vim under virt-manager with ubuntu guests" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193417
<bdmurray> pedro_: is there a debugging gpm page at all?
<pedro_> bdmurray: tedg will do it
<pedro_> or we can burn him ;-)
<bdmurray> sounds good
<ubotu> New bug: #193420 in ubuntu-vm-builder (universe) "--help still refers to ubuntu-jeos-builder" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193420
<ubotu> New bug: #193421 in bug-buddy (main) "bug-buddy has no manual page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193421
<tkamppeter> bdmurray, afaik there is not such a list. JetDirect URIs are either
<tkamppeter> socket://<name or IP>:<port>
<tkamppeter> or
<tkamppeter> socket://<name or IP>
<tkamppeter> The second version defaults to port 9100
<tkamppeter> SMB URIs are
<tkamppeter> smb://<name or IP>/<printer share>
<tkamppeter> smb://<workgroup>/<name or IP>/<printer share>
<tkamppeter> smb://<user>@<workgroup>/<name or IP>/<printer share>
<tkamppeter> smb://<user>:<password>@<workgroup>/<name or IP>/<printer share>
<tkamppeter> Not giving a user defaults to the guest user.
<ubotu> New bug: #193433 in python-central (main) "pycentral crashed with AttributeError in read_preinst_pkgconfig()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193433
<ubotu> New bug: #193434 in libvirt (main) "libvirt: toolbar buttons are too big for 1024x768 monitor" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193434
<ubotu> New bug: #193436 in rhythmbox (main) "libtotem-plparser.so.7 missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193436
<ubotu> New bug: #193437 in libvirt (main) "libvirt: mouse cursor not properly tracked with ubuntu guests" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193437
<ubotu> New bug: #193438 in python-apt (main) "package python-apt 0.7.4ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193438
<ubotu> New bug: #193439 in grub (main) "update-grub fails when default is set to "saved"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193439
<ubotu> New bug: #193441 in gnome-panel (main) "'world clock applet' should provide more information" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193441
<novato_br> what is going on? I have mp3 watch and i can't use it on ubuntu, because it doesn't working, it hasn't been mounted
<novato_br> the dmesg is here: http://www.pastebin.ca/910118
<ubotu> New bug: #193442 in bzrtools (main) "package bzrtools 1.0.0-1 failed to install/upgrade:  (dup-of: 193400)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193442
<ubotu> New bug: #193443 in libvirt (main) "libvirt: inconsistent focus grab behavior" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193443
<ubotu> New bug: #193445 in vlc (universe) "vlc time-display incomplete" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193445
<novato_br> and the chipset is sigmatel
<novato_br> what will have I to do ?
<novato_br> i was on launchedpad ubuntu bugs and i didn't find anything to fix it
<ubotu> New bug: #193427 in libvirt (main) "libvirt: keyboard interrupts not correct" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193427
<ubotu> New bug: #193448 in gnome-panel (main) "Clock Applet: Can not select city from locations add dialog" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193448
<ubotu> New bug: #193450 in dhcp3 (main) "dhclient3 fails to acquire address with default settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193450
<oem> salve ho errere nell'aggiornamento da terminale su kubuntu 804
<oem> capita anche a voi?
<oem> Lettura della lista dei pacchetti in corso... Fatto
<oem> Generazione dell'albero delle dipendenze in corso
<oem> Reading state information... Fatto
<oem> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<oem> 4 non completamente installati o rimossi.
<ubotu> New bug: #193451 in libvirt (main) "poweroff in the guest doesn't stop the kvm process on the host" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193451
<saivann>  hi everyone, Does someone knows to which package should be affected bugs from within tty ( consoles ) like this one? : bug 118906
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118906 in console-tools "Console displays colors incorrectly" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/118906
<ubotu> New bug: #193453 in bzrtools (main) "package bzrtools 1.0.0-1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193453
<ubotu> New bug: #193455 in bzr (main) "bzr not upgradable with Couldn't import bzrlib" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193455
<ubotu> New bug: #193456 in libvirt (main) "libvirt: fullscreen broken when guest and host have same resolution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193456
<oem> hello
<ubotu> New bug: #193452 in jockey (main) "jockey-kde failed to upgrade dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193452
<tkamppeter> saivann, you are here?
<saivann> tkamppeter : hi!
<ubotu> New bug: #193461 in ubuntu "Cannot load Gnome" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193461
<ubotu> New bug: #191766 in gconf (main) "gconftool-2 crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191766
<ubotu> New bug: #192861 in gnome-terminal (main) "gnome-terminal crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192861
<ubotu> New bug: #193459 in ubuntu "WiFi card w/ AR 5007 eg chipset won't run under Hasty Alpha 4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193459
<ubotu> New bug: #192863 in firefox-3.0 (main) "firefox crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192863
<ubotu> New bug: #193247 in firefox-3.0 (main) "firefox crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193247
<tkamppeter> saivann, did you already get the "extra" LPD driver from Jeremy?
<saivann> tkamppeter : No, not yet. He is working since this morning on the package, I told him to send a mail to you and pitty to make sure that you were aware of this
<ubotu> New bug: #193462 in linux (main) "Boot error message - ACPI in Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193462
<saivann> tkamppeter : I am actually asking a lot of people to test our packages because people from launchpad did not succeed yet, I want our packages to be at least exactly working like the brother ones.
<yuriy> is there some way the table on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080221 is auto-generated?
<yuriy> i'm working on making an analogous page for kubuntu since kde people won't be too concerned or capable of hugging gnome-power-manager
<ubotu> New bug: #193465 in rss-glx (main) "rss-glx: Update libglew1.4-dev with libglew1.5-dev" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193465
<ubotu> New bug: #193466 in linux (main) "Boot error message - PM: Resume from disk failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193466
<ubotu> New bug: #193463 in firefox (universe) "A page content is not showing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193463
<ubotu> New bug: #193464 in libvirt (main) "libvirt: pause action is not intuitive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193464
<Gnine> firestarter error: Failed to run /usr/sbin/firestarter as user root.
<ubotu> New bug: #193432 in avahi (main) "[hardy] avahi-daemon drops connections when interface is added" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193432
<tkamppeter> saivann, great. Unfortunately Brother never gave me a test printer, so I cannot test the packages. I can only test building and installing on 64-bit and this works now. I have only HP printers here, they are the only ones who give me printers.
<Gnine> Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<ubotu> New bug: #193429 in proftpd-dfsg (universe) "Merge proftpd-dfsg 1.3.1-6 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193429
<saivann> tkamppeter : :) I will try to buy one old cheap and used brother printer that use USB in the next days. It would greatly help me if I could have one and I think that I will be able to find one.
<ubotu> New bug: #193467 in linux (main) "bad acpi dsdt table in Dell x300 (suspend fails)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193467
<ubotu> New bug: #193468 in linux (main) "network IP multicast doesn't receive packets" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193468
<Gnine> 8.04 hardy - i386 - kernel 2.6.24-8
<yuriy> bdmurray: ping
<saivann> tkamppeter : Concerning the delay, what is the "real" delay before brother packages get "really" refused for Hardy? I wish to finish that project in time.
<bdmurray> yuriy: Hello
<yuriy> bdmurray: is there some way the table on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080221 is auto-generated?
<bdmurray> yuriy: I generate it using bugnumbers which is part of bughelper, so to a degree it is auto-generated.
<bdmurray> It is not in that crafting the query for bugnumbers is manual
<yuriy> bdmurray: could you show/explain me how? i'm working on making an analogous page for kubuntu since kde people won't be too concerned or capable of hugging gnome-power-manager
<bdmurray> yuriy: sure
 * yuriy installs bughelper
<bdmurray> yuriy: What release are you running?
<yuriy> bdmurray: hardy
<bdmurray> great, there is a fair bit more functionality in Hardy
<bdmurray> yuriy: What kind of bugs are you looking for?
<yuriy> bdmurray: kde-guidance-powermanager bugs. the query is going to be a little tricky because it's part of kde-guidance source package
<yuriy> i've opened up the relevant bugs manually but realized it would be a pain to put them all in the table
<ubotu> New bug: #193431 in hal (main) "hal.conf for DBUS is too strict?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193431
<bdmurray> Okay, well let's say you wanted all the New kde-guidance bugs.  You'd use 'bugnumbers -p kde-guidance --status New --format bugday'
<bdmurray> Actually, the bugday formating isn't in Hardy yet.
<yuriy> bdmurray: bughelper won't run here:
<yuriy> File "/usr/bin/bughelper", line 25, in <module> from bugHelper.commandLine import commandLine
<yuriy> ImportError: No module named bugHelper.commandLine
<ubotu> New bug: #193470 in at-spi (main) "[Hardy] at-spi issues " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193470
<bdmurray> So --format wiki would be close to what is in today's bugday page
<bdmurray> yuriy: which package version of bughelper do you have installed?
<tkamppeter> saivann, this I really do not know. We must ask pitti.
<ubotu> New bug: #193428 in tracker (main) "tracker-search tool 'move to trash' wrong trash folder" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193428
<tkamppeter> pitti, ping
<yuriy> bdmurray: 0.2.12
<yuriy> h/o it might be because other packages aren't configuring today
<yuriy> yep, yuck
<bdmurray> yuriy: well, let me know when you are squared away
<ubotu> New bug: #193471 in ubuntu-meta (main) "xdg-user-dir" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193471
<yuriy> bdmurray: ok i'm using it on gutsy for now, is it supposed to take a long time?
<bdmurray> yuriy: it depends on the package and the quantity of bugs but yes it can take a fair bit
<bdmurray> the gutsy package won't have the formatting options that I've mentioned though
<ionstorm> damn this python central shit is lame
<yuriy> bdmurray: it seems to have the wiki option but that doesn't give the bug title
<yuriy> ionstorm: mmhmm
<bdmurray> yuriy: there is a ppa at https://launchpad.net/~bughelper-dev/+archive with an updated gutsy package
<ubotu> New bug: #193474 in ubuntu "trying to get Totem DVDplayer to playback-terminal says this:see below" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193474
<yuriy> bdmurray: the bugday format isn't in the ppa version either
<bdmurray> yuriy: right I just added it Friday I think
<bdmurray> yuriy: let me find the format file
<yuriy> bdmurray: i seem to just get one bug (bug 147229)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 147229 in kde-guidance "displayconfig-restore.py crashed with ImportError: No module named ixf86misc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/147229
<bdmurray> yuriy: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bughelper-dev/bughelper/main/annotate/brian%40canonical.com-20080216054639-14s1j08wr8uicx2b?file_id=bugday.py-20080216054218-mwkvofswsqf8i8kp-1
<bdmurray> yuriy: and what was the command you used?
<yuriy> bughelper -p kde-guidance --status New --format wiki
<yuriy> i also tried using just -l with a search i did on lp but that just gave me errors
<bdmurray> bughelper and bugnumbers are two different commands
<bdmurray> bughelper searchs bugs for strings listed in clue files and provides a hint as to what to do with the bug
<ubotu> New bug: #193478 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV on startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193478
<ubotu> New bug: #193479 in compiz (main) "Compiz hides applications" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193479
<ubotu> New bug: #193480 in ubuntu "fail to install ubuntu 8.04 FATAL ERROR" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193480
<ubotu> New bug: #193481 in simple-ccsm (universe) "simple-ccsm should depend on ccsm" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193481
<bdmurray> bugnumbers just returns a list of bugnumbers matching your search criteria
<yuriy> oh whoa didn't notice that the command you gave me wasn't bughelper, my bad
<ubotu> New bug: #193483 in meta-kde (main) "upgrade to KDE 3.5.9: KDE applications hang when USB mass storage device is plugged in. Drive isn't auto-mounted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193483
<bdmurray> yuriy: no problem, I wonder if we need to make the distinction between the two clearer
<yuriy> bdmurray: ok it seems to work now. so how do i put in a query for the title and/or description? i don't see an option for it
<ubotu> New bug: #193486 in pidgin (main) "Pidgin Privacy Add doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193486
<ubotu> New bug: #193487 in glibc (main) "load with libc_p.a causes floating exception" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193487
<bdmurray> yuriy: try using --format wiki
<bdmurray> doesn't that have number,status/importance,description ?
<yuriy> bdmurray: format bugday works too. i guess i could grep it, i thought there was a built in thing
<bdmurray> yuriy: I'm not understanding.  What is not the way you want it or expect it?
<bdmurray> yuriy: You want bugs with only certain titles is that right?
<yuriy> bdmurray: yeah
<bdmurray> yuriy: okay, yeah that functionality doesn't exist.  I really think tagging kde bugs based off their subcomponent would be helpful and you can query based off tag
<bdmurray> so tagging the bugs you've found as kde-guidance-powermanager
<bdmurray> then querying for those
<yuriy> k, i was considering doing that, i guess i will
<bdmurray> I've a script somewhere for automated bug tagging - you just provide it with bugnumbers
<bdmurray> bug numbers rather
<yuriy> would be nice if lp had an interface for it
<yuriy> tag {selected|all these} bugs as <tag>
<ubotu> New bug: #193491 in ubuntu "Pulseaudio crashes with core-util.c: setpriority(): Permission  denied " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193491
<ubotu> New bug: #191859 in dell "[Regression][Inspiron 1420] Audio doesn't work out of the box" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191859
<ubotu> New bug: #193496 in ubuntu "Feature Freeze Exception for fluid-soundfont" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193496
<ubotu> New bug: #193497 in knetworkmanager (main) "It doesn't connect to any available wifi network automatically at boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193497
<yuriy> ok finally got it, thanks for your help bdmurray
<bdmurray> yuriy: no problem, thanks for setting that up
<ubotu> New bug: #193498 in meta-kde4 (universe) "KDE4 programs won't start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193498
<ubotu> New bug: #193499 in kdebase-workspace (universe) "[KDE 4] hardy, krunner crashed (SIGSEGV)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193499
<ubotu> New bug: #193500 in ubuntu "Error activating XKB configuration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193500
<ubotu> New bug: #193501 in seahorse (main) "[hardy] seahorse no longer has focus when prompting for password" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193501
<yuriy> bdmurray: i put it here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080221/KDE
<bdmurray> yuriy: would it be helpful if I made a graph of the kde-guidance bugs for you?
<ubotu> New bug: #193507 in linux (main) "compile fails without BLK_DEV_INITRD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193507
<yuriy> bdmurray: sure, would be great
<yuriy> bdmurray: but might be tricky since i only tagged the New bugs
<bdmurray> I'll just graph the whole kde-guidance package - it'll give you some idea of how you are doing.
<yuriy> ok
<ubotu> New bug: #193457 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in g_str_hash()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193457
<ubotu> New bug: #193510 in kdebase-workspace (universe) "[hardy] krunner is unable to run "$HOME/some_elf"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193510
<ubotu> New bug: #193392 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193392
<ubotu> New bug: #193513 in ubuntu "[KDE 4] the redrawing in the icon selector is buggy " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193513
<greg-g> "[KDE4] the <insert anything here> is buggy"   CONFIRMED!  ;)
 * secretlondon laughs!
<greg-g> hiya secretlondon
<mssever> I'm trying to determine which package bug 118906 affects. Initially, it was set to usplash and mistakenly marked as a duplicate. Following a suggestion, I changed it to console-tools. Any thoughts or recommendations as to how I should proceed?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118906 in console-tools "Console displays colors incorrectly" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/118906
<bdmurray> mssever: I'd ping cjwatson about it as he assigned it to himself and may have an idea of where it lies.
<mssever> OK. thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #193514 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "flashplugin-nonfree - md5sum mismatch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193514
<ubotu> New bug: #193516 in sudo (main) "Cryptic error from sudo in chroot environment" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193516
<ubotu> New bug: #193518 in kvm (universe) "[hardy] kvm crashes when booting an opensuse CD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193518
<ubotu> New bug: #193519 in gst-plugins-base0.10 (main) "programs using gstreamer crash when usb card doesn't have mixer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193519
<ubotu> New bug: #193520 in pulseaudio (main) "Pulseaudio interrupts startup noise" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193520
<cge> Could someone look at bug 192992, and perhaps explain to me why the jockey comments are being made there, when they seem to be a separate bug?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192992 in python-central "[hardy] pycentral crashed with ValueError in parse_versions()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192992
<persia> cge: Reporters are confused.  Anyway, jockey should also be solved by more recent updates, so it's mostly a matter of letting the mirror network propagate, and users all upgrading at this point.
<cge> I see; thanks.
<ubotu> New bug: #193521 in jockey (main) "jockey-gtk crashed with bad character range" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193521
<ubotu> New bug: #193522 in kdebase-workspace (universe) "[KDE 4] kwin crashed during upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193522
<ubotu> New bug: #144081 in apport (main) "apport-qt crashed with IOError in mark_ignore() (dup-of: 136865)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/144081
<ubotu> New bug: #193523 in kdebase-kde4 (universe) "[KDE 4] konqueror crashed at exit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193523
<ubotu> New bug: #193524 in ubuntu "nautilus doesn't prompt for replace when moving files from a samba share" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193524
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-02-20
<ubotu> New bug: #193525 in kdebase-kde4 (universe) "[Hardy KDE4] Can't login to KDE4, kdeinit error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193525
<ubotu> New bug: #193526 in ubuntu "15+ packages fail to update when using update-manager on ubuntu 8.04 alpha 4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193526
<selim_ok> is there a mailing-list, so i can follow new bugs, edited or closed bugs per mail?
<bdmurray> selim_ok: yes, however it gets lots of e-mail
<bdmurray> there are some subsets of it, desktop-bugs, kubuntu-bugs, kernel-bugs that might match your interests more
<selim_ok> bdmurray: can you give me the adresses of mailing-lists for kubuntu-bugs and ubuntu-bugs
<bdmurray> selim_ok: https://lists.ubuntu.com/#Bug+Lists
<selim_ok> bdmurray: thanks a lot :)
<bdmurray> selim_ok: to give you an idea of the volume in January the mbox was 28M
<bdmurray> that's for the desktop-bugs mailing list
<bdmurray> the ubuntu-bugs one was 150M
<selim_ok> bdmurray: it's not a problem for me :)
<selim_ok> i read not all of that
<selim_ok> but i need to follow the bugs :)
<bdmurray> selim_ok: you might find https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFilter that helpful
<selim_ok> bdmurray: oh thanks :)
<bdmurray> Launchpad adds a lot of useful headers to the bug e-mails that might help you manage it
<bdmurray> I filter mail into large groups using the X-Launchpad-Bug header
<selim_ok> bdmurray: can you give me a approximately ratio, how many of the new bugs closed as invalid?
<bdmurray> What do you mean by new bugs?
<selim_ok> bdmurray: i mean all of the bug reports since a period of time (e.g. last 6 months)
<selim_ok> bdmurray: sorry i can't speak good english
<selim_ok> :)
<bdmurray> selim_ok: No problem, it was just confusing to me because "New" is a valid bug status.
<ubotu> New bug: #193529 in ubuntu "[Hardy] Can't access consoles when nvidia driver is loaded" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193529
<selim_ok> bdmurray: what is the first state of a bug report on launchpad, unconfirmed?
<bdmurray> selim_ok: the first state is actually New now
<selim_ok> ok
<bdmurray> selim_ok: this isn't exactly what you are looking for but about 1/3 of our total bug reports are invalid
<ubotu> New bug: #193530 in gcj-4.2 (main) "[debdiff] xulrunner support -- 4.2.3-1ubuntu2 => 4.2.3-1ubuntu2j1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193530
<selim_ok> bdmurray: ok this info is also helpful :)
<selim_ok> bdmurray: re-thanks and happy bug fixing
<selim_ok> good night :)
<ubotu> New bug: #193531 in libvirt (main) "pxe booting not supported" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193531
<ubotu> New bug: #193532 in kde-i18n-it (main) "System Settings Italian translation in Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193532
<ubotu> New bug: #193533 in policykit (main) "mkdir /var/run/PolicyKit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193533
<ubotu> New bug: #193534 in ubuntu "ssh can'nt login by RSA" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193534
<ubotu> New bug: #193537 in evince (main) "ReOpening evince after viewing a large PDF earlier crashes evince" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193537
<ubotu> New bug: #193536 in openoffice.org (main) "Fonts are aliased above size 158" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193536
<ubotu> New bug: #193538 in firefox (universe) "firefox3 is ugly on kde" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193538
<ubotu> New bug: #193539 in firefox-3.0 (main) "firefox crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193539
<ubotu> New bug: #193540 in ubiquity (main) "Cannot resize ntfs partitions in Ubiquity." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193540
<bddebian> Boo
<secretlondon> hi
<bddebian> Hello secretlondon
<ubotu> New bug: #193542 in firefox-3.0 (main) "firefox-libthai holds back firefox 3 upgrade in update-manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193542
<ubotu> New bug: #193543 in nautilus (main) "Cannot mount floppy on Hardy LiveCD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193543
<ubotu> New bug: #193544 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "Synaptics touchpad not detected on MacBook Santa Rosa" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193544
<ubotu> New bug: #193545 in ubuntu "pressed keys repeats when mouse is clicked" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193545
<ubotu> New bug: #193549 in nautilus (main) "Cannot mount floppy on Hardy LiveCD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193549
<ubotu> New bug: #193396 in python-central (main) "pycentral crashed with AttributeError in byte_compile()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193396
<ubotu> New bug: #193550 in linux-source-2.6.22 "[hardy] traceback when plugging in usb-audio device" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193550
<ubotu> New bug: #193551 in policykit (main) "package policykit 0.7-2ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193551
<Gnine> crimsun_ just said python-central was fixed
<Gnine> :(
<crimsun_> to what are you referring?
<crimsun_> if you meant 193396, it clearly references an older, still-broken version of python-central.
<ubotu> New bug: #188805 in ffmpegthumbnailer (universe) "ffmpegthumbnailer crashed when making a thumbnail for a H.264 video" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188805
<ubotu> New bug: #193552 in ubiquity (main) "Support 256MB machines in Ubiquity." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193552
<secretlondon> and I don't believe the new version is actually available to download yet
<secretlondon> at least I don't get any new packages when I apt-get update
<ubotu> New bug: #193555 in virtkey (main) "Feature Freeze Exception: New upstream version of virtkey." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193555
<Gnine> :-/
<crimsun_> secretlondon: meaning 0.5.50ubuntu6?
<secretlondon> I have 0.5.50ubuntu3
<secretlondon> according to synaptic
<crimsun_> which mirror are you using?
<secretlondon> gb
<crimsun_> ah.
<crimsun_> it's definitely available on us.archive (and archive)
<secretlondon> weird. I guess I have to wait then
<ubotu> New bug: #193557 in onboard (main) "Feature Freeze Exception: New upstream release of onboard." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193557
<ubotu> New bug: #193558 in update-manager (main) "[Wishlist] Include limit-rate bandwidth option" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193558
<ubotu> New bug: #6087 in findutils "example in man page doesn't work (due to user making assumption...)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/6087
<ubotu> New bug: #193561 in rhythmbox (main) "MTP plugin lacks proper permissions to interface with device" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193561
<ubotu> New bug: #193562 in kdebase-kde4 (universe) "[Hardy] While Konqeruror is running warning messages are there." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193562
<alex_mayorga> can anyone help me figure out a seemingly duplicate of Bug #133818 in Hardy?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133818 in cupsys "[GUTSY] Third-party drivers (like Turboprint) do not work due to AppArmor" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/133818
<alex_mayorga> I see it right now in my laptop
<ubotu> New bug: #193563 in compiz (main) "compiz freezes desktop completely (backtrace included)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193563
<ubotu> New bug: #193564 in libtool (main) "libtoolize --ltdl yields: ls: libltdl/*: No such file or directory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193564
<secretlondon> there is some stuff on apparmor on the wiki
<secretlondon> i've no idea myself though
<alex_mayorga> the funny thing is I'm seeing this with the PDF printer, not even a real printer
<alex_mayorga> today is the printing hug day isn't it?
<secretlondon> yep
<secretlondon> there are some pdf printing bugs
<ubotu> New bug: #193565 in rhythmbox (main) "doesn't stop playing at end of playlist" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193565
<ubotu> New bug: #193566 in ubuntu "Gutsy "faints", usually recovers." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193566
<secretlondon> i've not looked at yet tbh
<secretlondon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingPrintingProblems has something to try re printing and apparmor
<alex_mayorga> I'll take a look, thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #193567 in koffice2 (universe) "koffice2 package broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193567
<greg-g> oh no! gutsy faints!
<ubotu> New bug: #193570 in grub2 (universe) "[Hardy] upgrade deleted chainload to grub entry" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193570
<secretlondon> i know - i'm trying to draft a suitable comment
<secretlondon> like your laptop is borked
<secretlondon> (probably)
<ubotu> New bug: #193571 in kdelibs (main) "[Hardy] get warnings while launching konqueror in Ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193571
<ubotu> New bug: #193573 in gnome-control-center (main) "package capplets-data 1:2.21.90-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess new post-removal script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193573
<ubotu> New bug: #193574 in update-manager (main) "Feisty to Gutsy some sort of network problem occured during the update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193574
<ubotu> New bug: #193575 in ubuntu "Synaptics touchpad periodically disconnects" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193575
<ubotu> New bug: #193578 in ubuntu "Scrolling Firefox interrupts Rhythmbox audio" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193578
<ubotu> New bug: #193576 in bzr ""bazaar" package should point to bzr instead of baz (dup-of: 143998)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193576
<ubotu> New bug: #193579 in ubuntu "Hardy: package manager/ installer no longer works" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193579
<ubotu> New bug: #193580 in apport (main) "Bug won't report with apport right" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193580
<ubotu> New bug: #193581 in totem (main) "can`t show the movie's title by chinese " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193581
<ubotu> New bug: #193582 in ubuntu "dpkg: error processing bzr (--configure):  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1 " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193582
<ubotu> New bug: #193583 in ubuntu "dpkg: error processing bzr (--configure):  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1 " [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193583
<Jouva> I've had issues with trying to install Gutsy Gibbon on a Dimension E310 (and others reported the same), though Freespire installed fine, and supposedly Knoppix had no problems either. Supposedly it's related to some USB option compiled into the kernel (or maybe not in the kernel), but last time somebody submitted a bug, it was "assumed to be fixed". Anything I should do/say to go about helping to diagnose the issue with the install and not get the 
<Jouva> (And I hope that made it all through)
<secretlondon> Jouva: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingUbiquity
<secretlondon> and you should try with hardy
<Jouva> secretlondon: Little problem there. It reboots.
<Jouva> Unless it's rebooting because it found the issue and left a log maybe?
<secretlondon> the logs will still be in /var/log
<secretlondon> you will be access via a live CD (I hope)
<Jouva> Well...
<Jouva> It doesn't even get past the loading bar to get to the first screen I can interact with (minus the "Start installation" menu screen when you first boot the cd)
<Jouva> Plus at that point there would have been no way for it to be in /var/log except in memory: the HD was still NTFS
<secretlondon> I would submit (or reopen) a bug on the issue
<secretlondon> or try the answers/support tracker
<secretlondon> and check your CD burn
<Jouva> I'll double check it, yeah, though I did use it for another machine about 1 1/2 months ago, but it may have gotten scratched.
<Jouva> But still, others are reporting issues with the E310 regardless
<Jouva> So I'm fairly confident it's not the CD
<Jouva> But by report I mean mention on forums, etc
<secretlondon> developers don't take much notice of the forums - but linking to a forum thread in a bug is useful
<Jouva> Right, I figured ;)
<secretlondon> trying the alternate cd instead may be one option - if its a prob with ubiquity
<Jouva> I'll look into that
<Jouva> It's weird because the previous issues mentioned in past versions included that one "can't use the keyboard and mouse that came with it" yet I'm doing so and I can hit enter just fine at that first menu
<secretlondon> if it runs the live cd then copying info from /var/log whilst its running may help
<secretlondon> tbh a fix is unlikely to get backported to gutsy - hardy is where evetyone's attention is at
<Jouva> Right.
<secretlondon> think alpha 5 is due on thursday
<Jouva> I wouldn't worry about it being put into Gutsy anyway. Just mentioning that I'm using the latest stable and nothing older and not the latest unstable
<secretlondon> you'd proably be asked to see if you can reproduce in hardy anyway
<Jouva> Ok so I should probably get the latest hardy.
<Jouva> Should I wait til Thursday or just get the latest?
<Jouva> err current rather
<Jouva> Also, where can I get the alpha 4 CD?
<secretlondon> there is an annoying python bug that is still working its way onto the mirrors
<secretlondon> I'd wait until thurs as it's only 1 day
<Jouva> Ok
<greg-g> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Jouva> Thank you :)
<secretlondon> greg-g thanks
<greg-g> :)
<greg-g> that is for the "current" build of the day (hence the word current in the URL).  It updates every day with a new build of all the packages.
<secretlondon> I'd file a new bug and `try and get the maximum info for us.
<Jouva> greg: So the "alpha 5" would just have very little changed then?
<greg-g> Jouva: relatively yeah.  But there might be some great new update between Wed. and Thurs. that fixes your problem of course ;)
<greg-g> but yeah, secretlondon's suggestion is good for now.
<Jouva> BTW I gotta say that Ubuntu's really done a good job overall with everything. I've always been a fan of Linux for server purposes, but every time I've tried to explore the idea of using Linux on the desktop the past few years, I just felt left empty handed or not everything worked and well... Ubuntu had pretty much everything working (atleast on my OTHER desktop)
<secretlondon> it generally Just Works - except when it doesn't ;)
<Jouva> I mean I could find out how to configure stuff and read what needed to be changed and tweaked in manual configuration editing, but I already do enough of that for my server and felt turned off if I had to do that but for the most part I haven't needed to do so with Ubuntu
<Jouva> secretlondon: Heh! When it rains it pours? ;)
<secretlondon> oh alpha 5 has been delayed til friday
 * secretlondon is bored of printing bugs now ;)
 * greg-g didn't do any of the bug day bugs :(
 * greg-g sleeps
<ubotu> New bug: #193584 in transmission (main) "Transmission doesn't save torrent list on exit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193584
<ubotu> New bug: #193586 in lsr (universe) "doesn't run in hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193586
<ubotu> New bug: #193446 in python-central "problems updating in 8.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193446
<ubotu> New bug: #193587 in gjay "gjay segfaults while reading mp3 metadata" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193587
<Jouva> HA! n/m
<Jouva> It has nothing to do with USB
<Jouva> Atleast not for Gutsy. It's either one of the settings that was not terribly important in the BIOS that I changed (like disabling the Primary IDE Master when nothing was hooked up to it), or it's the fact that I needed to have my drive not formatted as NTFS :P
<Jouva> Those were the only things that changed since I tried again with my Gutsy CD and it got past the rebooting now
<Jouva> Not only that but it doesn't pause for like 15 seconds on attempting to boot
<Jouva> Yep it must have been the formatting of the HD or some changes to the bios settings
<secretlondon> yay
<Jouva> Welp I need to goto bed now but thanks for hearing me ramble on :D
<secretlondon> no problem :)
<ubotu> New bug: #193591 in lsr (universe) "lsr crashed with AttributeError in configA11y()" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193591
<ubotu> New bug: #193592 in ubuntu "aha1542 causes kernel panic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193592
<ubotu> New bug: #193593 in audacity (universe) "Audacity effects missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193593
<ubotu> New bug: #193594 in firefox (universe) "crashes at youtube, reports problem with .css at s.ytimg.com " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193594
<ubotu> New bug: #193600 in tracker (main) "tracker preferences cannot be closed, because trackered uses all resources" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193600
<ubotu> New bug: #193604 in ubuntu "reporting a bug about launchpad is impossible" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193604
<ubotu> New bug: #193605 in conduit (universe) "Feature Freeze Exception request for Conduit 0.3.8" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193605
<ubotu> New bug: #193606 in open-vm-tools (universe) "module-assistant fails to install open-vm-source" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193606
<ubotu> New bug: #193609 in totem (main) "totem youtube plugin does not play; "you might not have permission"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193609
<ubotu> New bug: #176838 in sbackup "Incremental backups should not appear incremental when restoring" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176838
<ubotu> New bug: #193613 in evolution (main) "No automatic connection when using dial-up internet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193613
<ubotu> New bug: #193617 in ubuntu "Hardy rhythmbox stops screen from blanking on laptop lid close" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193617
<ubotu> New bug: #193619 in php5 (main) "php with fastcgi does not detect user abort" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193619
<ubotu> New bug: #193621 in bluez-utils (main) "Invalid attribute "Originial-Maintainer" in package description" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193621
<ubotu> New bug: #193624 in nagios-nrpe (universe) "nagios-nrpe-server should start with LANG=C" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193624
<ubotu> New bug: #193626 in ubuntu "souncard doesnot works" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193626
<ubotu> New bug: #193631 in miro (universe) "miro crashes after libxine has been updated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193631
<ubotu> New bug: #193633 in ubuntu "Logitech S510 fails to send LeftCtrl+LeftShfit+.. key combinations " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193633
<ubotu> New bug: #193634 in adept (main) "version update to 7.10: failed to fetch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193634
<ubotu> New bug: #193635 in amarok (main) "amarok freezes when pressing play" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193635
<ubotu> New bug: #193636 in poppler (main) "pdfops does not take -cfg option" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193636
<ubotu> New bug: #193637 in epiphany-browser (main) "Change spell checker language" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193637
<ubotu> New bug: #193638 in openoffice.org (main) "DataPilot does not work in OpenOffice" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193638
<ubotu> New bug: #193640 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] bitext2tmx" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193640
<ubotu> New bug: #193643 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] OmegaT+" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193643
<ubotu> New bug: #193644 in kdegames-kde4 (universe) "Fatal error running /usr/lib/kde4/bin/kshisen&" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193644
<ubotu> New bug: #193648 in firefox-3.0 (main) "weather radar loop just flashes once, and stops" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193648
<ubotu> New bug: #193649 in axiom (universe) "Merge axiom 20050901-10 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193649
<ubotu> New bug: #193415 in exaile "crash in information tab (dup-of: 123409)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193415
<ubotu> New bug: #193650 in lustre (universe) "Kernel version mismatch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193650
<ubotu> New bug: #193652 in compiz (main) "Compiz loses windows when opening a window while "show desktop" is toggled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193652
<ubotu> New bug: #193553 in kde-guidance (main) "displayconfig-restore.py crashed with ImportError in <module>() (dup-of: 147229)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193553
<ubotu> New bug: #193654 in ubuntu "pycentral is broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193654
<ubotu> New bug: #193655 in compiz (main) "Nvida-settings reset to default upon returning from gnome-screensaver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193655
<Iulian> Hey
<simira> hello Iulian
<Iulian> Hi simira
<ubotu> New bug: #193658 in wxwidgets2.6 (universe) "Merge wxwidgets2.6 2.6.3.2.2-2 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193658
<pedro_> yo yo Iulian, how're you today?
<ubotu> New bug: #193283 in python-central (main) "pycentral crashed with AttributeError in byte_compile()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193283
<ubotu> New bug: #193303 in apport (main) "apport-gtk crashed with IOError in mark_report_seen() (dup-of: 129146)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193303
<ubotu> New bug: #193659 in linux-source-2.6.22 "CIFS truncates files resulting in data corruption" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193659
<ubotu> New bug: #193152 in ubuntu "lockup on boot menu screen (dup-of: 187148)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193152
<Iulian> Hello pedro_ :-)
<Iulian> I'm good, thank you. Pretty bored though
<Iulian> How about you?
<ubotu> New bug: #193326 in python-central (main) "pycentral crashed with AttributeError in byte_compile() (dup-of: 193283)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193326
<ubotu> New bug: #193330 in python-central (main) "pycentral crashed with AttributeError in byte_compile() (dup-of: 193283)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193330
<ubotu> New bug: #193382 in python-central (main) "pycentral crashed with AttributeError in byte_compile() (dup-of: 193283)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193382
<ubotu> New bug: #193435 in python-central (main) "pycentral crashed with AttributeError in byte_compile() (dup-of: 193283)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193435
<ubotu> New bug: #193660 in ubuntu "many lib32 libraries missing  in hardy for amd64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193660
<ubotu> New bug: #193312 in python-central (main) "pycentral crashed with AttributeError in byte_compile() (dup-of: 193283)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193312
<Iulian> Woah! A lot of bug reports about pycentral...
<pedro_> I'm good too :-)
<pedro_> yeah plenty of them
<Iulian> It looks like we'll have another Hug Day tomorrow!
<ubotu> New bug: #193661 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[hardy] network-admin doesn't save PPP device settings and silently drop them" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193661
<ubotu> New bug: #193662 in debreaper (universe) "RM: debreaper sends crashes running Ubuntu to Debian" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193662
<ubotu> New bug: #193341 in python-central (main) "pycentral crashed with AttributeError in byte_compile() (dup-of: 193283)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193341
<ubotu> New bug: #193347 in python-central (main) "pycentral crashed with AttributeError in byte_compile() (dup-of: 193283)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193347
<ubotu> New bug: #193484 in miro (universe) "miro.real crashed with DBusException in call_blocking() (dup-of: 145413)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193484
<ubotu> New bug: #193595 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "displayconfig-gtk crashed with IndexError in _syncXorgConfig() (dup-of: 144769)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193595
<pedro_> yes we'll have a gnome-power-manager one, there's a lot of reports there that we can squash
<Iulian> pedro_: Yeah, indeed, ~198
<Iulian> I meant ~200
<ubotu> New bug: #193239 in python-central (main) "pycentral crashed with AttributeError in byte_compile() (dup-of: 193283)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193239
<ubotu> New bug: #193509 in python-central (main) "Crash during update using update manager (dup-of: 193283)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193509
<ubotu> New bug: #193664 in pidgin (main) "pidgin buddy list synchronization bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193664
<ubotu> New bug: #193665 in firefox-3.0 (main) "Firefox interface and pages are scaled way too much on my laptop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193665
<ubotu> New bug: #193666 in openoffice.org (main) "Hang when modify the lenght fild in Base " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193666
<ubotu> New bug: #193255 in ubuntu "pycentral crashed with AttributeError in byte_compile() (dup-of: 193283)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193255
<ubotu> New bug: #193388 in python-central (main) "pycentral crashed with TypeError in byte_compile() (dup-of: 193349)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193388
<ubotu> New bug: #193275 in python-central (main) "pycentral crashed with AttributeError in byte_compile() (dup-of: 193283)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193275
<ubotu> New bug: #193278 in python-central (main) "pycentral crashed with AttributeError in byte_compile() (dup-of: 193283)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193278
<ubotu> New bug: #193365 in python-central (main) "pycentral crashed with TypeError in byte_compile() (dup-of: 193349)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193365
<ubotu> New bug: #193385 in python-central (main) "pycentral crashed with TypeError in byte_compile() (dup-of: 193349)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193385
<ubotu> New bug: #193395 in python-central (main) "pycentral crashed with AttributeError in byte_compile() (dup-of: 193283)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193395
<ubotu> New bug: #193667 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "bad performaces on intel x3100" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193667
<ubotu> New bug: #193669 in ubuntu "banshee dependency libtaglib2.0-cil is not in package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193669
<ubotu> New bug: #193067 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 131679)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193067
<ubotu> New bug: #193676 in lunar-applet (universe) "Please sync lunar-applet 1.8-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193676
<ubotu> New bug: #193674 in linux (main) "Wireless using rt73usb driver  fails (WEP decrypt failed (ICV))" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193674
<ubotu> New bug: #193679 in totem (main) "totem crashed with SIGSEGV when no mixer available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193679
<seb35690> hello
<seb35690> i want to add a bug
<seb35690> to ubuntu gusty
<seb35690> excuse my english i'm french
<seb35690> the bug is about the monitor selection
<Pici> seb35690: The best place to add a bug would be on the official bug tracker, Launchpad.
<Pici> !bugs | seb35690
<ubotu> seb35690: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<seb35690> Pici: thanks a lot
<Pici> Sure :)
<seb35690> Pici: but how i can be sure it's not a duplicate bug ?
<secretlondon> you need to search first - when you submit the bug launchpad will show you similar ones
<seb35690> secretlondon: ok thanks
<seb35690> sorry for the inconveniance but i'm a newbie
<Pici> No problem, thats what we're here for
<ubotu> New bug: #193686 in network-manager-openvpn (universe) "nm-openvpn with preshared key doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193686
<ubotu> New bug: #193689 in xdg-user-dirs (main) "Templates folder should be hidden" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193689
<ubotu> New bug: #193692 in ia32-libs (universe) "[hardy] ia32-libs_2.2ubuntu6 failure when running VMWare" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193692
<ubotu> New bug: #193693 in ubuntu "when I am try too surf on the internet. the pc slow down  itś speed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193693
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad
<ubotu> New bug: #193100 in vino (main) "vino-server crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193100
<ubotu> New bug: #193696 in postgresql-8.3 (main) "Postgresql 8.3 not responding" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193696
<ubotu> New bug: #191615 in firefox-3.0 (main) "firefox-3.0 crashed with SIGSEGV in g_object_ref()" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191615
<ubotu> New bug: #190763 in firefox-3.0 (main) "firefox-3.0 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190763
<ubotu> New bug: #193701 in lintian (main) "Add "intrepid" to known distribution names" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193701
<ubotu> New bug: #193702 in ubuntu "Desktop effects could not be enabled. Hardy Heron Alpha 4 " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193702
<ubotu> New bug: #182814 in firefox-3.0 (main) "firefox-3.0 crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_file_system_handle_gnome_vfs_finalize after nfs mount timeout" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182814
<bddebian> Boo
<pedro_> buuu!
<ubotu> New bug: #193704 in vmware-server (partner) "package vmware-server 1.0.4-1gutsy2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193704
<ubotu> New bug: #193705 in libhttp-cache-transparent-perl (universe) "Please sync libhttp-cache-transparent-perl 1.0-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193705
<secretlondon> ello
<ubotu> New bug: #187646 in firefox-3.0 (main) "firefox-3.0 crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187646
<ubotu> New bug: #189278 in firefox-3.0 (main) "firefox-3.0 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189278
<ubotu> New bug: #177535 in firefox-3.0 (main) "firefox-3.0 crashed with SIGSEGV in nsScriptLoader::ReadyToExecuteScripts" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177535
<ubotu> New bug: #182273 in firefox-3.0 (main) "firefox-3.0 crashed with SIGSEGV in JS_IsSystemObject()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182273
<ubotu> New bug: #184587 in firefox-3.0 (main) "firefox-3.0 crashed with SIGSEGV in nsQueryInterface::operator()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184587
<ubotu> New bug: #187878 in firefox-3.0 (main) "firefox-3.0 crashed with SIGSEGV in IA__gtk_widget_queue_draw_area" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187878
<ubotu> New bug: #188540 in firefox-3.0 (main) "firefox-3.0 crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_alloc()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188540
<ubotu> New bug: #189447 in firefox-3.0 (main) "firefox-3.0 crashed with SIGSEGV in nsNativeKeyBindings::KeyPress using google docs making things italics" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189447
<ubotu> New bug: #190317 in firefox-3.0 (main) "firefox-3.0 crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_alloc()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190317
<ubotu> New bug: #193708 in jabber (universe) "jabber outdated" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193708
<ubotu> New bug: #193707 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed with signal 5 in g_type_class_ref()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193707
<ubotu> New bug: #192977 in gnome-applets (main) "invest-applet crashed with AttributeError in update_position()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192977
<ubotu> New bug: #193709 in gnome-power-manager (main) "While working screen-monitor goes blank & doesn't respond to keyboard or/and mouse" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193709
<ubotu> New bug: #193711 in update-manager (main) "update crashes trying to connect to update server" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193711
<ubotu> New bug: #193712 in ubuntu "Please sync haskell-hsql-mysql 1.7-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193712
<ubotu> New bug: #193713 in firefox (universe) "Opens extension menus off-screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193713
<ubotu> New bug: #193714 in ubuntu "Please sync haskell-hsql-odbc 1.7-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193714
<ubotu> New bug: #193715 in beagle (universe) "Merge beagle 0.3.3-2 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193715
<ubotu> New bug: #193716 in hipo (universe) "New upstream version: 0.6" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193716
<ubotu> New bug: #193717 in ubuntu "Please sync haskell-hsql-sqlite3 1.7-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193717
<ubotu> New bug: #193719 in evolution-data-server (main) "evolution-data-server-2.22 crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193719
<ubotu> New bug: #193720 in ubuntu "NIST ATM simulator compilation error in ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193720
<ubotu> New bug: #193647 in imagemagick (main) "convert crashed with signal 7 in memcpy()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193647
<ubotu> New bug: #193722 in gtkpod (universe) "gtkpod missing dependecies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193722
<ubotu> New bug: #193723 in gmpc (universe) "Update gmpc package to 0.15.5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193723
<ubotu> New bug: #193724 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "atyfb distortion on Beige G3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193724
<bdmurray> I've setup a wiki page of bugs reported yesterday and wanted to know if that might be useful
<bdmurray> It is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewBugs/20080219
<ubotu> New bug: #193229 in music-applet (universe) "music-applet crashed with DBusException in __new__()" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193229
<ubotu> New bug: #193729 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "Custom colour picker widgets in Resources page respond unpredictably to many signals" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193729
<ubotu> New bug: #193731 in jockey (main) "Broadcom bcm 4328 install details for hp pavillion dv9657em laptop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193731
<ubotu> New bug: #193733 in vlc (universe) "Bug VLC FullScreen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193733
<ubotu> New bug: #193694 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "displayconfig-gtk crashed with IndexError in _syncXorgConfig(), no driver for graphiccard was installed ! (dup-of: 144769)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193694
<ubotu> New bug: #193725 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 (main) "package linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-8-generic None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-8-generic.list] failed to install/upgrade: fail buffer_write(fd) (10, ret=-1)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193725
<ubotu> New bug: #193726 in xorg-server (main) "package xserver-xorg-core 2:1.4.1~git20080131-1ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: falha em buffer_write(fd) (10, ret=-1)rsa" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193726
<ubotu> New bug: #193730 in haskelldb (universe) "Package libghc6-haskelldb-dev not installable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193730
<ubotu> New bug: #193734 in brasero (main) "brasero crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193734
<ubotu> New bug: #193735 in epiphany (universe) "Epiphany does not allow custom js right click menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193735
<pedro_> bdmurray: that looks good :-)
<bdmurray> pedro_: thanks, I've put it on the meeting agenda for today
<ubotu> New bug: #193736 in linux (main) "CPA cache attribute bug in v2.6.22/v2.6.24" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193736
<ubotu> New bug: #189996 in evolution "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189996
<ubotu> New bug: #192450 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in GNOME_Evolution_ShellView_setTitle()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192450
<ubotu> New bug: #193738 in acpi (main) "ACPI problems with Toshiba Tecra 8000" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193738
<ubotu> New bug: #193739 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "Regression: Cannot move cursor to custom colour picker widgets (using Tab key) in Resources page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193739
<ubotu> New bug: #190406 in evolution "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in camel_pop3_engine_command_free()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190406
<ubotu> New bug: #193741 in emesene (universe) "Please update to latest svn version" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193741
<ubotu> New bug: #193743 in metacity (main) "[hardy] metacity usability problems with and without composite support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193743
<ubotu> New bug: #193744 in cacti (universe) "[SECURITY] cacti - CVE-2008-0785 and CVE-2008-0786" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193744
<ubotu> New bug: #193746 in flashrom (universe) "Please sync flashrom 0.0+r3073-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193746
<ubotu> New bug: #193745 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "Nautilus is unable to burn DVDs on my system." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193745
<DanielEads> Who's got privileges to edit pages on LP?  This bug is an easy, easy, easy fix  https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/140473/
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140473 in launchpad "Ubuntu code of conduct file name" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bdmurray> DanielEads: the best channel for that bug is #launchpad
<DanielEads> Alrighty
<ubotu> New bug: #193747 in linux (main) "Hardy alpha 4 - Shutdown not powering off. No suspend nor hibernate functioning" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193747
<Gnine> system is back to normal. pycentral fix worked. update-manager is operational.
<Gnine> i386 - 8.04 . 2.6.24-8
<Gnine> compiz is operational as well
<Gnine> however, on update, seahorse lost keys. FF3 also lost profile and all bookmarks
<ubotu> New bug: #193144 in totem (main) "totem-plugin-viewer crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_lock()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193144
<ubotu> New bug: #193749 in gnome-system-tools (main) "Saving network location as name with forward slash does nothing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193749
<ubotu> New bug: #193231 in python-central (main) "pycentral crashed with AttributeError in read_preinst_pkgconfig()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193231
<ubotu> New bug: #193751 in evolution (main) "'Wrap Lines' menu item is disabled when composing messages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193751
<ubotu> New bug: #193753 in apache2 (main) "mod_autoindex not configured for UTF-8" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193753
<ubotu> New bug: #193034 in python-central (main) "pycentral crashed with ValueError in parse_versions()" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193034
<ubotu> New bug: #193756 in moon-lander (universe) "Moonlander game crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193756
<ubotu> New bug: #193759 in mousetweaks (main) "Upload to Ubuntu main repo (diff.gz supplied)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193759
<ubotu> New bug: #193755 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "displayconfig-gtk crashed with AttributeError in isXorgConfigChanged()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193755
<ubotu> New bug: #193757 in xfonts-artwiz "no candidate found for xfonts-artwiz in Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193757
<ubotu> New bug: #193761 in evolution (main) "Could not connect to 127.0.0.1: Connection refused" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193761
<Gnine> its worst than i thought. all profiles in all programs have been reset.
<Gnine> compiz is working. but some settings do not function as expected or not at all
<ubotu> New bug: #193762 in nautilus (main) "Can't paste nautilus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193762
<Gnine> firefox is broken. search engine does not work. import bookmark file does not work. restore bookmarks option does not work.
<ubotu> New bug: #193763 in banshee (universe) "[hardy] 0.13.2+dfsg-2 crash when importing files or folders" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193763
<Gnine> all in hardy too
<ubotu> New bug: #193764 in evolution-scalix (universe) "evolution-scalix FTBFS with current evolution" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193764
<ubotu> New bug: #193766 in gnome-panel (main) "Quit Dialog Incorrect Wording/Grammer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193766
<ubotu> New bug: #193767 in xdg-user-dirs (main) "Problem with "Scaricati" points to "Scrivania" in italian version " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193767
<ubotu> New bug: #193769 in gnome-translate (universe) "not installable/wrong dependencies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193769
<ubotu> New bug: #193770 in gnome-translate (universe) "wrong debian/rules script" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193770
<ubotu> New bug: #193771 in firefox (universe) "GnomeUI -WARNING" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193771
<ubotu> New bug: #193777 in totem (main) "Totem-xine crashes on startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193777
<ubotu> New bug: #193783 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice 2.3 Crash on start/does not load" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193783
<ubotu> New bug: #193784 in amarok (main) "Amarok Size Mismatch (gutsy-backports)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193784
<ubotu> New bug: #193786 in openoffice.org (main) "Open Office.org does not display autorecover settings " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193786
<ubotu> New bug: #193790 in gnome-panel (main) "quit button doesn't work when gnome-power-manager not running" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193790
<ubotu> New bug: #193791 in ubuntu "Default video playback settings are bad" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193791
<ubotu> New bug: #193793 in mesa (main) "[hardy] X crashes on r300 during f-spot slideshow" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193793
<ubotu> New bug: #193795 in glibc (main) "Printf inconsistency when handed null string" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193795
<ubotu> New bug: #193798 in ubuntu "Audio-CD is not recognised" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193798
<ubotu> New bug: #193799 in ubuntu "Evolution Mail window too Big to configure" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193799
<ubotu> New bug: #192828 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 131679)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192828
<ubotu> New bug: #139877 in emerald "emerald crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_gc_new_with_values()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/139877
<ubotu> New bug: #193803 in ubuntu "Application to become official mirror ignored" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193803
<ubotu> New bug: #193808 in mumble (universe) "mumble refuses to start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193808
<ubotu> New bug: #193810 in upstart (main) "support for booting in emergency (-b) mode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193810
<ubotu> New bug: #193812 in mplayerplug-in (multiverse) "mozilla-mplayer plugin isn't detected in Firefox 3.0beta3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193812
<ubotu> New bug: #193816 in obex-data-server (universe) "Main Inclusion Request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193816
<ubotu> New bug: #193818 in gnomescan (universe) "Please update to latest version (0.5.4)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193818
<ubotu> New bug: #193819 in nspluginwrapper (multiverse) "npviewer.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_is_value_type()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193819
<ubotu> New bug: #193824 in gnome-app-install (main) "package gnome-app-install 0.5.2.3-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193824
<ubotu> New bug: #193821 in ubuntu "display" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193821
<ubotu> New bug: #193822 in ubuntu "storage devices are continually polled" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193822
<ubotu> New bug: #193823 in alsa-utils "HDA Intel cards with "Digital" capture mixers default to a  very low volume" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193823
<ubotu> New bug: #193825 in audacity (universe) "[Hardy] Audacity runs into errors on install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193825
<ubotu> New bug: #193826 in kdegraphics (main) "kpdf printing and modifying page size" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193826
<ubotu> New bug: #193827 in audacity (universe) "[Hardy] Audacity won't record and playback simulaneoustly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193827
<LaserJock> ogasawara: ping
<ogasawara> LaserJock: pong
<LaserJock> ogasawara: is there a particular method you're using for tagging ubuntu-qa?
<ogasawara> LaserJock: I've got a python-launchpad-bugs script
<LaserJock> sorry, I meant actually figuring out what ones to tag
<LaserJock> are you just going through them and if they look interesting tagging them?
<ubotu> New bug: #193828 in ubuntu "ATI Radeon 9000 + Asus VW195D 1440x900 lcd monitor: left black bar showed at highest resolution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193828
<ubotu> New bug: #193831 in apt (main) "apt-get doesn't upgrade nor install programs anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193831
<ogasawara> LaserJock: ah :)  it was just a list the qa team put together of bugs we were interested in
<LaserJock> oh ok, great
<LaserJock> I just noticed that quite a few of them were ones I'd tagged for MOTU as well
<LaserJock> so I guess MOTU and Ubuntu QA minds think alike ;-)
<ogasawara> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #193829 in linux-source-2.6.22 "problem reading DVD after starting packetwriting with empty drive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193829
<ubotu> New bug: #193832 in screenlets (universe) "LauncherScreenlet.py crashed with OSError in __create_tempfile()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193832
<ubotu> New bug: #193835 in ubuntu ""error was : unable to use nautilus , the ubuntu hangs up and firefox session stops on its own"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193835
<ubotu> New bug: #193839 in totem (main) "no sound no error lenovo 3000 N200 all ubuntu / kubuntu / edubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193839
<ubotu> New bug: #193836 in ia32-libs (universe) "GTK icons broken on ia32 apps running under amd64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193836
<ubotu> New bug: #193837 in virt-manager (universe) "virt-manager: initial install window problems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193837
<ubotu> New bug: #193840 in dell "[Hardy][Inspiron 1525] No sound through built-in speakers or headphone jacks" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193840
<ubotu> New bug: #193841 in rats (universe) "Please sync rats 2.1-8 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193841
<greg-g> ohs nows, 14 minutes and LP goes offline
<LaserJock> uh oh, how am I gonna do my 5! :-)
<greg-g> quick quick quick!!
<bdmurray> At least ubotu will be quiet for a while.
 * jcastro snuck in his 5 earlier
<bdmurray> jcastro: hey
<jcastro> bdmurray: hi
<bdmurray> Maybe everybody knows about it but I found this neat querybts utility for searching debian bugs
<bdmurray> I thought it might be helpful when linking reports
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-02-21
<jcastro> looking
<bdmurray> I thought it was awesome but that might just be me. ;)
<jcastro> wow, that is /neat/
<bdmurray> Yeah, I like that you filter using regexs too
<bdmurray> I added it to Bugs/ReportingToDebian
<jcastro> nice
<bdmurray> I can't update the wiki either
<CarlFK> where do I report this: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/all/graphicsmagick-libmagick-dev-compat/filelist
<CarlFK> which would be the same place I reprt the lack of place where it says "Please report any problems."
<bdmurray> CarlFK: I see an e-mail address right in the footer there
<CarlFK> whacky.  thanks
<bdmurray> no problem
<macd> bug #45842 in server seems to be fine, can anyone else confirm?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 45842 in sysvinit "nfs shares not mounted at startup" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/45842
<bdmurray> macd: seems fine how?
<macd> bdmurray: as in it doesnt seem to exist now, in gutsy or feisty.
<bdmurray> which it?
<macd> someone mentioned 'nfs4' being missing from the mount command in mountall.sh, it exists now, and nfs shares are mounted fine at boot time
<bdmurray> mountall.sh is only supposed to mount local filesystems and the 'no' bit in that line excludes proc *and* everything after it
<bdmurray> So that bit is a red herring
<macd> Then I guess, I just can't reproduce it, on multiple systems.
<bdmurray> I believe they should be mounted by /etc/network/if-up.d/mountnfs
<bdmurray> macd: Are you the last commenter on that report?
<macd> Yes
<bdmurray> Are all your systems server installs?
<macd> Someone else mentions linking mountnfs within rcS.d/ , but I think it better to not try to mount remote filesystems when the network might be down
<macd> Yes, the systems I tried are all server installs
<bdmurray> That'd be worth noting as network-manager isn't included in the server install and it may have affected some of the other reporters.  Additionally this bug is on the server team's list for Hardy so someone will be looking at it soon.
<macd> Thats the reason I checked it out, I saw it come up on the qa list for hardy-server, so I'll include some additional notes
<bdmurray> That'd be very helpful.  Thanks!  I've got to run for now.
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: GPM Hug Day! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080221 | Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad
<macd> thanks :)
<secretlondon> Ah! 198 power management bugs!
<CarlFK> I did a crash report thing, it took me to lp, found the bug, asked me if I wanted to subscribe.
<CarlFK> if I say yes, I don't think it appends my report
<CarlFK> is that expected ?
<secretlondon> yes thats normal
<secretlondon> I think it should attach IF the bug you subscribe to doesn't have the apport info
<CarlFK> so one is enough?
<secretlondon> I had a bug on tuesday and I had to make a new bug to get my apport info, and then mark the original bug a duplicate of mine
<secretlondon> I don't know - we don't need millions certainly.
<techno_freak> CarlFK, you can comment on the same bug, crash reports are also saved so you can manually attach them if you want
<CarlFK> I think that would be better that current
<CarlFK> #147721
<CarlFK> bug #147721
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 147721 in displayconfig-gtk "displayconfig-gtk crashed with IndexError in _syncXorgConfig()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/147721
<CarlFK> bit of chatter - think it is needed?
<secretlondon> that already has one set of crash logs, 5 dupes, lot of ME TOOs
<CarlFK> I was more thinking the crash report process needed adjustment
<secretlondon> its got enough to be confirmed
<secretlondon> can you provide info that isn't already there?
<CarlFK> to avoid the " make a new bug to get my apport info... dupe" manual steps
<secretlondon> CarlFK yes, but actually in this case we don't need as the original bug is from apport anyway
<CarlFK> yes = the process needs adjusting
<secretlondon> its a bug on apport I think
<CarlFK> I think the web site
<CarlFK> but not really sure how it should be handled
<secretlondon> i think apport (as apport includes the way it interacts with launchpad)
<secretlondon> but it could also be on launchpad bugs
<CarlFK> so have apport skip the "is it one of these?" step
<secretlondon> no no, we want the minimum dupes.
 * secretlondon spent ages on tuesday duping python central bugs
<secretlondon> we want it to check when you subscribe to a bug to see if it already has apport info
<secretlondon> if it doesn't have apport info it should add yours
<techno_freak> that will be good
<CarlFK> how about an entry point just for apport
<CarlFK> so that it can locate one with the same title, and append to it if found
<secretlondon> i think we use tags to identify apport attachments so that the retracing bot can finbd them
<CarlFK> so one apport info is always enough?
 * secretlondon shrugs
<secretlondon> one is` certainly better than none
<secretlondon> and lots of the same is annoying
<CarlFK> but less annoying that not having enough
<secretlondon> yes
<secretlondon> i'm only a triager not a developer - I can't fix things that aren't packaging or fixed upstream
<secretlondon> so a developer may give a different answer
<CarlFK> iv done enough development to ponder this :)
<techno_freak> CarlFK, check the existing reports and if you can add anything more it will be useful to fix the bug. mere repeating the same is worth null
<secretlondon> in fact useful info can get lost amongst 100 ME TOOs
<CarlFK> well, it is either the reporters problem to figure out if they have anything to add, or the person reading the reports problem to filter out the dups
<CarlFK> i think if the dupes are already attached to the same bug#, it is easier to look for the useful info than trying to get reporters (users) to make a good choice
<secretlondon> true
<CarlFK> just now, when I hit the "Is the bug you’re reporting one of these?" step I was tempted to close the browser
<CarlFK> I really don't want to subscribe, cuz I don't want to get emails about it
<secretlondon> but we always need to ask the reporter questions
<secretlondon> if you just file and leave we'll never get anywhere
<CarlFK> don't want to "report a new bug" cuz that would annoy the people reading them
<CarlFK> i guess 'new' would get me email too
<secretlondon> yes
<CarlFK> nuff about this now. I'll examine it next time something crashes
<secretlondon> ok :)
<CarlFK> on the box that crashed: load average: 0.32, 0.11, 0.06
<secretlondon> I think I am going to file something about the lack of apport info added to bugs that don't have - as it annoyed me ;)
<CarlFK> I do think there is a problem.  just not sure what to do about it
<CarlFK> load - why would it be that high on an idle box?
<CarlFK> 98.3%id,
<secretlondon> good question
<secretlondon> tracker?
<CarlFK> oh yeah...
<CarlFK> hmm
<CarlFK> maybe not.  it went to .01, now is back up to .15 and climbing
<CarlFK> .20, falling
<CarlFK> wow, closing firefox, 0.55
<secretlondon> firefox is lardy..
<CarlFK> .60
<CarlFK> .06 it seems to be oscillating every 5 min
<CarlFK> average: 0.04, 0.15, 0.09
<CarlFK> close FF is the only thing I have done since  (12:42:18 AM) CarlFK: I did a crash report thing,
<CarlFK> average: 0.01,  it's possessed
<secretlondon> 12.42 est? mst?
<CarlFK> 45 min ago
<secretlondon> ok
<secretlondon> its 7.30am here
<CarlFK> does the lp page have some ajaxy stuff to update the page as other people add changes?
<secretlondon> it updates from upstream bug watches, bugs can be closed from changelogs etc
<CarlFK> lookslike it was FF causing the load
<CarlFK> obviously a P4 256mb is sub standard... :)
<secretlondon> I have xubuntu on a p450 here - nice salvaged file server :)
<secretlondon> this is only a celeron 1200
<CarlFK> decadence!
 * secretlondon nods
<secretlondon> desktop slightly higher spec but laptop nicer to work on the sofa
<CarlFK> my laptop can almost boil water
<CarlFK> I need to put a baking sheet on my lap
<secretlondon> eek
<secretlondon> mine is just cosy
<CarlFK> whats the acpi thing to dump cpu temp?
<secretlondon> dunno
<CarlFK> "use kelvin as the temperature unit"
<CarlFK> acpi --thermal  Thermal 1: active[0], 56.0 degrees C
<CarlFK> not so bad.  screen must be off
<secretlondon>  Thermal 1: ok, 64.0 degrees C here
<techno_freak>  Thermal 1: ok, 58.0 degree
<techno_freak> and the a/c is switched off.. not bad then
<CarlFK> 2am.  i better get to sleep
 * secretlondon nods
<secretlondon> the rest of europe will wake up soon. I'm nocturnal and woke at 4am :(
<techno_freak> ah
<secretlondon> 8am here currently
<techno_freak> its 1.40 pm here now
<secretlondon> ooh you're on a 0.5+ hour
<techno_freak> +5.30hours
<secretlondon> India?
<techno_freak> yes, Bangalore to be specific
 * secretlondon guessed from doing a whois and seeing which channels you were on ;)
<techno_freak> hehe
<techno_freak> bug #189445 - the upstream bug mentioned seems to have got fixed in 2.20.1, the version in hardy is 2.21.1. so what do i mark this bug (reported for gutsy) as?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 189445 in gnome-power-manager "gnome-power-manager fails to show logout dialog" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189445
<secretlondon> fix released I think
<techno_freak> the bug is on gutsy, the fixed version is on hardy :s
<secretlondon> yeah - but chances are it won';t get backported
<techno_freak> hmm right
<techno_freak> secretlondon, it seems that the hardy version might not be incorporating the fix made in debian upstream. so it might not be appropriate to mark it as "fix released".
<secretlondon> ok
<techno_freak> urgh, it is actually fix released, the bug got fixed in latest version :)
<secretlondon> :)
 * secretlondon has had bugs that were fixed in feisty but were still set to new and reported in dapper..
<techno_freak> hmm
<techno_freak> ;)
<secretlondon> I suppose I've actually "fixed" some bugs then ;)
<techno_freak> :)
<pedro_> morning!
<joachim-n> hi. could someone reopen https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+bug/34283 for me please?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 34283 in openssh "Prompts for password via ssh-askpass multiple times even if canceled" [Low,Incomplete]
<techno_freak> joachim-n, done :)
<joachim-n> thank you :)
<techno_freak> joachim-n, but look at why it was incomplete and give more details to help us
<pedro_> still happening with meld and gnome cvs?
<pedro_> oh today is Hug Day! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080221 feel free to grab any bug of the list
<joachim-n> will do
<joachim-n> well, meld and gnome svn now
<thekorn> bdmurray, morning! thanks for the class-notes,
<thekorn> bdmurray, I updated them with the py-lp-b part,
<thekorn> bdmurray, and also added a short introduction on clue-files
<ubotu> New bug: #193905 in gnome-panel (main) "Icons on panel are out of order (dup-of: 26246)" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193905
<thekorn> bdmurray, sorry for messing up the wiki-page, better have a look at the raw text :)
<InsClusoe> seb128: Hi... I would like to assist in assigning the bugs to right package and the right team. But I went wrong a couple of times I think.
<Iulian> Hey
<seb128> hey InsClusoe
<seb128> hi Iulian
<InsClusoe> For example, Bug 193902..
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193902 in firefox-3.0 "[Hardy alpha5] Firefox launcher is broken (on the top menu)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193902
<pedro_> hug day!
<seb128> InsClusoe: not always easy without knowing the code
 * seb128 hugs pedro_
 * pedro_ hugs seb128 back
 * pedro_ hugs andre_
<seb128> InsClusoe: gnome-menus is what build the applications menu structure using the .desktop installed
 * andre_ hugs pedro and seb128
<seb128> hey andre_
<andre_> salut seb!
<seb128> InsClusoe: the launcher are on the panel
<seb128> InsClusoe: and those can't be changed on upgrade since they are in the user configuration
<Iulian> Hello seb128, pedro_, InsClusoe and andre_
<seb128> InsClusoe: so firefox has to keep shipping a firefox.desktop for compatibility reasons
<pedro_> heeey Iulian!
<InsClusoe> seb128: ok.. I thought I should assign it to gnome-panel but then I couldn't find similar bugs tagged to it. So I put it to gnome-menus.
<InsClusoe> Iulian: Hi there...
<seb128> InsClusoe: that's alright, as said that's not always easy, don't worry we reassign those the right place when required
<InsClusoe> seb128: Feels good to hear that. I don't want to hinder quick movement of bugs.
<InsClusoe> Is there a way to perform everyday actions and check a log file to understand execution flow? Sorta like a debug mode which I can toggle.
<InsClusoe> That's probably a very basic question. But I do not have the answer to that.
<InsClusoe> surely you guys do that all the time..
<InsClusoe> Iulian: Any clues?
<InsClusoe> ok.. I got some clues  from Google..
<seb128> InsClusoe: not sure to understand the question
<InsClusoe> InsClusoe: Say, a bug is reported that clicking on a menu item results in error. I want to be able to repeat the actions on my pc and see what it does in the background so that I can ask the right questions to bug reporter.
<InsClusoe> seb128: Sorry.. Above msg is intended to you.. :-)
<InsClusoe> seb128: That will also make me familiar with the packages and sources. That means I can assign it to the right team or fix it if it's bitesized. ;-)
<seb128> InsClusoe: there is no easy way to do that no
<seb128> the submitter needs to describe what he does
<seb128> and you need to try on your system
<seb128> and to know what is to blame you have to know what component are used on the desktop, etc
<InsClusoe> seb128: ok.. Guess I was trying to go the reverse way.
<pedro_> did i mention that today is hug day?
<pedro_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080221
<pedro_> InsClusoe: want to work on some bugs ? :-)
<InsClusoe> pedro_: Yes..
<pedro_> feel free to grab any of that list then :-)
<pedro_> if you have any question about it ask here in the channel
<InsClusoe> I don't even know which source file needs fixing.. That's why I was wondering if I could track my familiar actions behind the scenes and understand code flow.
<InsClusoe> Something like this is what I was looking for... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures . :-)
<Iulian> InsClusoe: Sorry, I was hugging some bugs.
<Iulian> Looks like seb128 has answered your question.
<InsClusoe> Iulian: Good..
<InsClusoe> Iulian: yeah..
<Iulian> InsClusoe: And like pedro_ said, you should try too, that's a lot of fun.
<secretlondon> agreed
<Iulian> Just ask your questions here if you have any.
<InsClusoe> Iulian: hmm... will try.
<Iulian> Awesome!
 * Iulian hugs InsClusoe 
 * InsClusoe hugs Iulian in return...
<secretlondon> Iulian - you missed #67986 which you've alreadyy hugged ;)
 * Iulian is looking
<Iulian> secretlondon: Yea, I don't think it was necessary to give a comment.
<secretlondon> pedro is editing the wiki so can't make green for you..
<secretlondon> Iulian - but without changing the wiki we don't know its been fixed
<secretlondon> when you hug a bug you cross it off the list.
<pedro_> secretlondon: I've finished the edition
<Iulian> I will make them green now.
<Iulian> Just after you finish to edit :)
<InsClusoe> Iulian: Have to go now.. Will be back soon... See you soon.
<secretlondon> my modem overheated :(
 * tedg waves
<tedg> How's the debugging document?
<tedg> Seems like you guys are making great progress today!
<pedro_> it's awesome!
<pedro_> thanks a lot tedg
 * pedro_ hugs tedg
<seb128> hey tedg
<seb128> tedg: would be nice to have something for the "suspend or hibernate doesn't work" case
<seb128> like an acpi command or something to run
<seb128> to figure if that's low in the stack or due to gpm and know where to reassign
<tedg> pedro_: Thanks.  I didn't have a lot in the triage section, I guess I wasn't sure what exactly to do, it seems like there are a lot of branches to go down.
<tedg> seb128: Like something lower than the gnome-power-command.sh?
<tedg> seb128: I guess you'd need root access, but that'd be okay.
<seb128> tedg: well, that command is only an another interface to gpm, it doesn't tell you whether the issue is due to gpm or to acpi or linux
<tedg> seb128: Are you thinking calling HAL through DBUS would be enough?  Or calling pm-utils?
<seb128> tedg: I've no idea how that work, but I would like to learn how to know if gpm or something else is to blame and what is the one to blame? acpi? pm-utils?
<nDrewPJ> good day (evening) to all! I have a question about gpm along with powertop utility. On my laptop powertop says that I have approx. 2h40min while gpm shows 1h-50min for about 20 minutes....it seems that gpm is selfteaching.... is this a bug? I have much longer battery life with 2.6.24-8 kernel
<tedg> nDrewPJ: It's a bug if HAL is reporting the time agreeing with powertop and GPM is misreporting it.
<nDrewPJ> how to see the HAL's report?
<tedg> nDrewPJ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingGNOMEPowerManager#head-a8d5bf53ac6011cf0e2301bc55eda548006205cc
<tedg> nDrewPJ: You might have to do some math, I think that it gives the discharge rate.
<seb128> tedg: could be nice to add the maths to do on the wiki debugging page then ;-)
<nDrewPJ> do i have to turn AC off when doing that?
<tedg> nDrewPJ: For discharge yes.  Recharge no :)
<nDrewPJ> mmmh :)
<tedg> seb128: Yeah, probably could do some command-line python thingy.... hmm...
<pedro_> folks, today is GPM hug day, join the fun https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080221 feel free to squash any bug of the list!
 * secretlondon is having a break!
<secretlondon> well i'm reading the wiki, so not that much of a break ;)
<pedro_> ahaha
<Iulian> Heh
<pedro_> for those using KDE there's a https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080221/KDE kde-guidance page too
<bddebian> Boo
<pedro_> buuu
<pedro_> bddebian: want to scare a couple of bugs today? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080221 ;-)
<bddebian> pedro_: Well I've been working on RC bugs on the Debian side but I'll see what I can do
<pedro_> rock!
<pedro_> folks the bug season is opened  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080221
<pedro_> the graphs are looking really hot https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080221#head-88f7adb4ca4a2d5fc365d981613ba2b84a72e149
 * pedro_ hugs the bugsquad
 * secretlondon hugs pedro_
<InsClusoe> pedro_: What should I set the status to if the user has reported that the problem is fixed..
<InsClusoe> Shld I set it to invalid?
<Pici> Fixed on its own?
<pedro_> InsClusoe: if the reported said that it was fixed after an update it should be "fix-released" otherwise invalid is ok
<pedro_> ahaha
<pedro_> Pici: that's a good state :-P
<secretlondon> magically went away
<InsClusoe> ok.. then this one goes to invalid.
<pedro_> haha! an Hocus Pocus status, tasty
<InsClusoe> Pici: Yeah.. It got fixed on its own..
<InsClusoe> User has logged a bug in Gutsy beta. Should I ask him to test it with Hardy Alpha and report back?
<pedro_> InsClusoe: sure, thanks for helping out
<InsClusoe> Yup.. Am happy to be of some help.
<tedg> Added a section on sending PM commands directly to HAL: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingGNOMEPowerManager#head-2032a88e3ccaf7bd0f270f78c2871417f4361329
<InsClusoe> pedro_: What should be the bug status for duplicates? The original bug has an additional line above the Affects and status fields, containing a link to an upstream bug.
<InsClusoe> pedro_: Can I set it to confirmed?
<Gnine> #ubuntu-us-ga
<afflux> InsClusoe: we usually leave the status, as the bug is hidden from the listings anyway
<yuriy> any other KDE people working on hug day today?
<Gnine> no crashes on latest hardy update
<InsClusoe> afflux: no... the bug is listed on the BugDay page..
<yuriy> InsClusoe: a bug that's been filed upstream is not a duplicate, it's still a valid bug
<pedro_> InsClusoe: sorry i was having lunch, do you have the bug number ?
<yuriy> sometimes you can confirm it based on comments in the upstream bug though. and if it's filed upstream and will be dealt with upstream then you can marc as triaged
<InsClusoe> no.... A is a duplicate of B. B, meanwhile, has a pointer to an upstream bug. Now what do I do abt A?
<pedro_> bug #number here at the channel
<afflux> InsClusoe: thats a completely seperate listing. As this is just for triaging, mark them as lightgreen
<InsClusoe> Bug #139282
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139282 in gnome-power-manager "Gnome Power Manager Suspends when computer is in Use" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/139282
<InsClusoe> oops..
<InsClusoe> its Bug #145456
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 145456 in gnome-power-manager "gnome-power-manager hibernates computer instead of suspend" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/145456
<InsClusoe> sorry abt that
<afflux> InsClusoe: just chooose "mark as duplicate" for 145456, give the bug number of the main bug and mark  145456 off on the bugday list
<afflux> maybe post a comment like "thanks, this is really a dupe, marking it as such"
<afflux> *dup
<pedro_> or using the stock response of duplicates from http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<pedro_> either way is totally ok
 * afflux is having a break: going for a coffee
<InsClusoe> pedro_: The link  doesn't work..
<pedro_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<pedro_> it works here
<pedro_> response number #10 is the one for dups
<jeromeg> anyone running hardy here ?
<Iulian> Woah! the graphs looks awesome!
<Iulian> I think everyone from this channel is running hardy :-)
<pedro_> Iulian: yes! they're!
<pedro_> wow the new bugs are being reduced from ~200 to ~70
<InsClusoe> pedro_: the first link is htp.. should be https. :-)
<Iulian> pedro_: Yep!
<pedro_> InsClusoe: he he yeah but you should be redirected :-)
<jeromeg> could anyone try to confirm bug #193856 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193856 in gutsy-backports "transmission 1.0.5 doesn't set window icon properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193856
<Gnine> panel crashes when click on logoff/switch user/shutdown icon - 8.04 - 2.6.24-8
<pedro_> come on we can reduce it to less than 50
<jeromeg> I would like to know if it also happens in hardy
<jeromeg> pedro_: what bugs are supposed to be triaged, I could give a hand
<pedro_> Gnine: can you report that with apport ? :-)
<pedro_> jeromeg: we have a list here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080221
<Iulian> jeromeg: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080221
<Iulian> Ah
<jeromeg> thank you both ;)
<pedro_> and debugging instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingGNOMEPowerManager
<pedro_> jeromeg: transmission bug is about not having an icon on the window ?
<jeromeg> pedro_: yep
<pedro_> confirmed i don't have one
<jeromeg> ok, i'll move the bug task from backports to the source package
<jeromeg> pedro_: it seems to be a packaging issue because upstream provides one
<jeromeg> pedro_: gpm sets multimedia keys ?
<secretlondon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/HotkeyResearch
<pedro_> jeromeg: no at all
<jeromeg> pedro_: secretlondon : ok because someone of the bug squad team set a bug without package to gpm
<jeromeg> so I wanted to know if gpm had eveolved that much ;)
<jeromeg> secretlondon: and the bug should be reported against hotkey-setup ?
<jeromeg> it can be forwarded somewhere ?
<secretlondon> ooh the new launchpad can now link to savannah bug trackers :)
<jeromeg> or the kernel devs take care of it ?
<secretlondon> jeromeg: dunno
<jeromeg> ok
<pedro_> woohoo https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/?field.status=NEW
<pedro_> 65 New reports
<secretlondon> it's a lot better than when I started this morning :)
<pedro_> hehe, great work secretlondon!
 * pedro_ hugs secretlondon
<pedro_> come on we can reduce them to less than 50, we totally can :-)
<InsClusoe> pedro_: When I tried to save my changes to BugDay page,I get a warning that it has been saved by someone else in between. I checked the diff and sourcecito has made some changes
<pedro_> InsClusoe: hit on cancel and edit it again
<jeromeg> pedro_: is it safe to close this one: bug 152730 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 152730 in gnome-power-manager "hibernate.sh & sleep.sh work, but GUI (perhaps gnome-power-manager) does not" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/152730
<InsClusoe> pedro_: ok.. thanks
<pedro_> btw folks you can use editmoin for edit the wiki page too
<jeromeg> pedro_: the guy fixed it by reinstalling hal
<pedro_> it's totally more safe
<pedro_> apt-get install editmoin
<pedro_> jeromeg: yes that's fine just close it as invalid, thanks!
<jeromeg> pedro_: ok
<pedro_> in case you're interested on editmoin here's a page that explain how you can configure it: http://www.labix.org/editmoin
<jeromeg> can anyone confirm this in hardy ? bug 137961
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137961 in gnome-power-manager "powe-manager's graph legends aren't very visible" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/137961
<jeromeg> it's about the graph colors
<InsClusoe> pedro_: Bug #164677. Seems more like a feature request than a bug.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 164677 in gnome-power-manager "No way to keep backlight off" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164677
<Iulian> InsClusoe: I was looking at the same bug ;)
<Iulian> And yes, it seems like a feature request.
<Iulian> What do you think, pedro_ ?
 * InsClusoe hugs Iulian
<pedro_> jeromeg: makes sense the first part of that report, but i don't see the second one
<secretlondon> jeromeg: I don't get graphs at all - maybe connected to the hardware you have
<pedro_> Iulian: InsClusoe looking now
<jeromeg> pedro_: would like me to forward the first par to bugzilla ?
<pedro_> jeromeg: that would be really cool do to, do you have an account there?
<jeromeg> pedro_: of course :)
<pedro_> rock on! feel free to do it then
<jeromeg> pedro_: i used to triage a lot a few moths ago
<pedro_> Iulian: InsClusoe this bug is just the opposite to the other. bug 147772
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 147772 in gnome-power-manager "possible to lower brightness all the way to off" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/147772
<pedro_> maybe that is laptop independent ?
<pedro_> tedg: do you know something about that?
 * InsClusoe waits for Iulian to update the bug.
<Iulian> InsClusoe: It's yours!
<InsClusoe> Iulian: I don't know what status to set it to. You update it.
<jeromeg> I'm wondering if bug 138514 is really a problem with gpm
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138514 in gnome-power-manager "Media Keys activate backlight when lid closed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/138514
<jeromeg> any advise on this ?
<tedg> pedro_: I guess, why is it  a problem to be able to shut off the backlight?
 * tedg was learning about editmoin, very cool.
<pedro_> tedg: yes, is that possible to do with all the laptops screens or it's just depend on some special characteristic ?
<tedg> pedro_: It is hardware/firmware specific.  It depends on the range of values they provide and what "0" means if they support it.
<tedg> pedro_: Basically we just support the full range of values, we don't really know what they mean.
<tedg> pedro_: I think most laptops allow you to turn it off (I find this a valuable feature in hotel rooms when I want to leave the computer working but go to sleep)
<pedro_> tedg: ah ok i see, thanks you
<pedro_> ahaha
<pedro_> yeah
<afflux> secretlondon: do you want to triage bug 187524 any further? It should be ticked off in the bugday list
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 187524 in gnome-power-manager "[hardy] screen lights up when lid is closed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187524
<jeromeg> pedro_: shall I suscribe desktop-bugs as for other gnome apckages ?
<seb128> jeromeg: no
<jeromeg> seb128: ok :)
<secretlondon> afflux: i
<secretlondon> afflux: i'd forgotten about that. it needs proper triaging
<InsClusoe> pedro_: the link to editmoin, http://www.labix.org/editmoin, doesn't work. :-( Something wrong with my connection?
<secretlondon> afflux: I'm going to bed very soon so don't have time now
<jeromeg> InsClusoe: workforme :)
<pedro_> mm works fine for me too
<InsClusoe> something wrong with my DNS prolly.
<seb128> InsClusoe: sudo apt-get install editmoin?
<InsClusoe> seb128: errors out. could not find editmoin.
<afflux> secretlondon: okay.. should I just ask the reporter for checking the wiki page about details to add to the bug?
<secretlondon> I think we want to handhold more than that - ask them for specific info
<jeromeg> seb128: i can confirm bug 164950 in gutsy, do you know if it's link to something specific to Ubuntu ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 164950 in gnome-power-manager "Gnome Power Preferences partially inaccessible" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164950
<jeromeg> seb128: or I can forward this upstream ?
<seb128> jeromeg: that doesn't really make sense, I don't understand the bug
<seb128> jeromeg: gpm is an user service, it's looking to user keys
<jeromeg> seb128: yep, i know but there is something broken
<seb128> jeromeg: how?
<seb128> what do you do to get the bug?
<secretlondon> is this the power management applet?
<jeromeg> in gutsy I've set my system through the interface to never turn screen off
<seb128> using what dialog?
<jeromeg> but it turns off every 40 minutes when idle
<jeromeg> seb128: gnome-power-preferences
<jeromeg> and the root key is set to 40 minutes
<jeromeg> if it set it to never
<jeromeg> everything works as expected
<seb128> what key?
<jeromeg> just a moment
<jeromeg> mm my menus are in french
<jeromeg> you speak french, right ?
<seb128> yes
<jeromeg> Sur secteur
<jeromeg> (tab)
<seb128> I understand what preference you are speaking about
<seb128> but not what gconf key is not correctly changed
<jeromeg> Mettre l'écran en veille si inactif depuis :
<jeromeg> ...
<Cubitus> I have some problems with my intel wifi pro /wireless 4965 agn. It's working but sometimes it looses the connection and if you use the gnome-network-manager, he doesn't connect after reboot. only modprobe -r iwl4965 works to connect then
<jeromeg> if i use gksudo gnome-power-preferences and set this key to never, it works fine
<seb128> jeromeg: that is weird
<secretlondon> Cubitus: you need to file a bug on launchpad
<jeromeg> seb128: yep, it annoyed me for a long time before finding the solution
<Cubitus> I'm not sure if this is really a bug or a problem with my notebook only
<jeromeg> seb128: and I'm not the reporter of the bug :)
<Cubitus> because the intel wifi 4965 often works fine for a lot of users
<jeromeg> seb128: you manage to confirm this ?
<secretlondon> Cubitus: I don't know.  I would file a bug anyway
<Cubitus> secretlondon: ok, thanks
<seb128> jeromeg: no, wait
<jeromeg> ok
<jeromeg> seb128: I added your name for a bug you closed and forgot to add it to the list ;)
<jeromeg> can anyone confirm if this is fixed in Hardy: bug 59686 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 59686 in ubiquity "ubuntu doesn't automatically set boot options" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/59686
<kaboom> Hello everyone! One question: Is the 5 Bugs a day event only for Ubuntu/GNOME or can users with Kubuntu/Xubuntu also participate?
<jeromeg> kaboom: of course you can
<kaboom> ok, thanks
<jeromeg> jeromeg: i don't think there any restrictions, you can work on whatever packages you like
<afflux> the bugs schould be in launchpad, though ;)
<jeromeg> afflux: :)
<afflux> If I have counted right, there are < 50 bugs left today's list
<jeromeg> afflux: could test something for me just a second ?
<afflux> maybe :)
<InsClusoe> What happened to the graphs on bugday page?
<jeromeg> could you launch gnome-power-preferences
<jeromeg> go to the second tab
<jeromeg> and check if the second field has the option "ASK ME"
<afflux> it doesn'T
<jeromeg> afflux: thank you !
<afflux> not sure if it's intended
<afflux> no problem
<afflux> InsClusoe: what should've happended to them?
<jeromeg> afflux: you are using hardy, don't you ?
<afflux> yes
<InsClusoe> afflux: I can't see them anymore.
<jeromeg> thanks
<afflux> oh. I can :)
 * InsClusoe curses my ISP.. Damn!
<afflux> InsClusoe: http://people.ubuntu.com/~brian/complete-graphs/gnome-power-manager/plots/gnome-power-manager-1day-new.png, does that work?
<InsClusoe> nope. HTTP 404.
<afflux> huh
<afflux> http://91.189.90.132/~brian/complete-graphs/gnome-power-manager/plots/gnome-power-manager-1day-new.png ?
<InsClusoe> afflux: I don"t know how IRC and launchpad alone work,
<afflux> (which is people.ubuntu.com for me)
<InsClusoe> afflux: no... 404 again.
<afflux> that's weird
<secretlondon> weird dns thing, or possibly filtering?
<InsClusoe> afflux: am going crazy.. filtering done by ISP?
<pedro_> InsClusoe: install bind!
<afflux> probably
<pedro_> wow only 40 new reports
<InsClusoe> These pages work everyday. I dont know whats the big deal today.
<kaboom> Does someone know how I could make a backtrace of a total system freeze? (Nothing works anymore, all is totally frozen, I only can press the reset button)
<afflux> kaboom: does the mouse move?
<kaboom> afflux: nope
<secretlondon> kaboom: there is info on debugging system crash about sysreq - I couldn't get it to work here but it may work for you
<afflux> kaboom: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSystemCrash may be helpful
<afflux> kaboom: if not, I've no idea..  :)
<kaboom> How long should I run the memory test?
<jeromeg> got go now
<jeromeg> *got to go
<afflux> kaboom: the wiki says "at least one full pass". I recommend doing two or three, or running it over night if you can. I had some errors in the first pass, but they didn't occur later anymore
<secretlondon> kaboom: as long as you can really.
<jeromeg> bye all
<afflux> bye jeromeg
<secretlondon> bye jeromeg
<jeromeg> ciao afflux
<jeromeg> ciao secretlondon
<kaboom> Ok, thanks. What exactly is the SysRq-key on a german keyboard
<kaboom> ?
<kaboom> Maybe S-Abf?
<afflux> kaboom: it's alt+print for me
<afflux> kaboom: but it can be alt+s-abf too
<kaboom> Yeah, then it's maybe the key labeled Druck and below S-Abf
<afflux> kaboom: ah, right. s-abf is below "pause" for me ;)
<kaboom> OK, Thx
<secretlondon> good night - and` great work!
 * secretlondon isn't expecting to see many gpm bugs when she wakes up :)
<Iulian> G'night secretlondon!
<carat> does anybody want to hear a bug?
<Iulian> carat: Shoot
<carat> ok
<Iulian> That's why we are here.
<carat> (iam sorry for my englisch, i hope you understand the most...) I installed ubuntu 7.10 on my fathers notebook "dell xps m1210". the problem is, that the screen doesnt stay black when i close it. it went black some seconds but afterwards the full screen (i dont find the right word :-( ) is there again.
<kaboom> I've encountered a bug in Kaffeine/libdvdread which appears in Konsole when I start it from there. It doesn't seem to affect the GUI, for the exact error see http://paste.ubuntu.com/4862/
<afflux> carat: what did you set in the powermanagement preferences? Should the screen go black or should the system be suspended?
<carat> the screen should go black
<carat> and he is using the intel proprietary driver, iam now trying it with the normal open driver, mom pls
<afflux> carat: thank you
<kaboom> bye everyone, I'll be back soon
<guu> can someone help me with my first bug report?
<InsClusoe> guu: bug number pls..
<carat> same problem with the open driver. i should also say that it works with the kde. i think the bug belongs to the gnome-power-manager i heard from many other bugs
<afflux> carat: there are a lot of bugs about the lid not working. I think it's worthless reporting this on launchpad
<afflux> carat: but thanks for your research and time
<afflux> carat: some of them may be listed here: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager?field.searchtext=closing+lid&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<afflux> (sorry for that long URL)
<carat> iam happy to have a chance to give something back! all in all iam very happy with open source, especially debian and ubuntu
<carat> thank you
<InsClusoe> carat: I think you can try disabling compiz... I know it breaks quite a few things on my Dell laptop.
 * afflux hopes that this bugday results in some more gpm bugs being closed.. 266 open bugs is quite a lot :(
<InsClusoe> carat: compiz and intel video driver dont appear to work well together. In fact, I couldn't play movies with compiz enabled.
 * InsClusoe shares afflux's concern..
<InsClusoe> afflux: I hope many of them can be moved upstream..
<carat> so i  tried all possibilities, none is working. now iam looking at launchpad and maybe i add some notes
<InsClusoe> carat: ok.. that would be great. Thanks.
<yuriy> pedro_: didn't get that in on time. it was more of a "please talk about this" than genuine question anyway
<pedro_> aah ok
<InsClusoe> pedro_: Can you tell me if I should set Bug #162124 to invalid bug or if it is a wishlist item?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 162124 in gnome-power-manager "Should be able to set power preferences systemwide, eg. sleep on lid closed on gdm login screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162124
<pedro_> InsClusoe: looking
<pedro_> InsClusoe: that's out of the scope of gpm i think, wontfix or invalid sounds ok there
<InsClusoe> ok... I could guess it but didn't want to when so many experts are approachable around here.
<pedro_> yuriy: we have the desktop bug days (GNOME related) on Thursday and the normal ones on Tuesdays
<pedro_> we have a lot of bugs on the desktop side that's why we're doing two bugs days a week
<yuriy> pedro_: oh ok sounds good
<yuriy> i'll try to keep up with the KDE pages on thursdays then
<pedro_> that'd be really nice :-)
<yuriy> today's turnout (or lack thereof) is really disappointing though
<pedro_> i guess we should just announce it
<pedro_> maybe we didn't have a lot of participation there because of that
<pedro_> but let's announce it and see how it goes
<yuriy> well there was the bugsquad ml announcement, which i replied to with a link
<InsClusoe> oh.. I didnt know we had 2 bugdays in  a week. And am unable to check my mail because of the some dns issues.
<yuriy> will try to improve things for next week i guess
<pedro_> right, but maybe another email instead of a reply would be nice
<pedro_> WOW
<pedro_> 33 New Reports
<pedro_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/?field.status=NEW
<pedro_> you guys really rock!
 * pedro_ hugs the bugsquad 
<pedro_> we had almost 200, that's really cool
<afflux> yep, nice job!
<nobody43> wow
 * bdmurray claps
<pedro_> did everyone submitted the bugs to 5-a-day ?
<InsClusoe> cool..
<afflux> (but, as I said above, we still have about 260 bugs in gpm, and I guess lot's of them are duplicates)
 * afflux did submit them
<pedro_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/5-A-Day
<pedro_> if you don't please take a look there and do it!
<pedro_> it's fun1
 * InsClusoe can't. Curses his ISP again..
 * pedro_ kicks InsClusoe's ISP
<InsClusoe> pedro_: :-D thanks
<pedro_> haha
<InsClusoe> pedro_: Hey.. Can I edit my comments to a bug?
<afflux> InsClusoe: no, you need to add a new comment
<InsClusoe> afflux: ok..
<pedro_> see you later guys, great work!
<afflux> bdmurray: is bug 147772 still an issue for you in current hardy?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 147772 in gnome-power-manager "possible to lower brightness all the way to off" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/147772
<bdmurray> afflux: Are you harassing me? ;) That's a good question - I'll dig out my laptop
<bdmurray> Hmm, it does look like it is still an issue
<bdmurray> afflux: it does still seem to be a problem
<afflux> *grumble* bad compi
<afflux> *compiz
<afflux> bdmurray: and you're running hardy on it?
<bdmurray> yes, I'm just finishing updating packages
<alex-weej> ok so network manager is telling my mum her IP address is 0.0.0.0 when connected to the router, i have to get her to do "dhclient eth0" in a terminal to get an IP address
<alex-weej> if she connects directly to our modem, it says her IP address is 192.168.100.3
<alex-weej> yet ifconfig says its a proper internet IP address
<alex-weej> and indeed, the connection works
<alex-weej> any ideas what's going on?
<alex-weej> (i should add, the connection just does not work in the case where nm thinks the address is 0.0.0.0)
<afflux> bdmurray: okay. I'd like to tick this off the bugday list, so what status should we set for it? Leave it as new? I can't confirm it, since I don't own a laptop (really nice for gpm bugs ;))
<InsClusoe> router has DHCP enabled? If ip is 0.0.0.0, you are not connected to the router?
<afflux> alex-weej: Is using a static IP an option for you?
<bdmurray> afflux: Do you know of anything more useful for me to gather?
<bdmurray> tedg_: Do you have any ideas of more useful information for bug 147772?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 147772 in gnome-power-manager "possible to lower brightness all the way to off" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/147772
<afflux> bdmurray: I must admit that I don't know anything specifically for g-p-m
<afflux> a package version may be a good thing, for the record
<InsCluso1> sourcercito: I just saw your update on bug #136871.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136871 in gnome-power-manager "Idle/inactive action/autosuspend results in a suspend AND a hibernate" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/136871
<InsCluso1> An upstream bug has been logged for it... so, can it still be set to incomplete?
<bdmurray> afflux: right I've done that
<bdmurray> Can anyone verify 147772?
<alex-weej> afflux: not really
<InsCluso1> bdmurray: sorry... I dont have hardy on my laptop yet.
<bdmurray> ogasawara: Could you?
<ogasawara> bdmurray: I'll give it a try
<bdmurray> sweet, thanks!
<InsCluso1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/194136 has just been logged. Reports that brightness keys do not work at all.
<bdmurray> It's kind of scary but there's a workaround too
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194136 in ubuntu "Brightness Special Buttons doesn't work in a UPI Laptop" [Undecided,New]
<ogasawara> bdmurray: hrm, I can't confirm - my brightness is controlled by Fn+down-arrow/up-arrow
<ogasawara> bdmurray: I can bring the brightness all the way down and back up just fine
<bdmurray> hmm, mine gets pitch black and I can't see anything
<bdmurray> thanks for checking
<ogasawara> bdmurray: mine never gets pitch black
<bdmurray> I'm special it seems
<seb128_> who was speaking 3 hours ago about a bug which can be worked around using sudo to run the preferences dialog?
<dejv_ntb> bdmurray: what problems with backlight do you have?
<afflux> seb128_: suppose that's beem jeromeg
<seb128_> afflux: that was him, thanks
<afflux> seb128_: with bug 164950
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 164950 in gnome-power-manager "Gnome Power Preferences partially inaccessible" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164950
<seb128_> right
<bdmurray> dejv_ntb: I can turn it all the way off and increasing the brightness never brings it back.  I have to switch to tty1 and go back to X
<afflux> yay, we've now < 30 NEW bugs left for gpm
<afflux> I'm going to bed now. good night
<InsCluso1> afflux: same here... good night. bye.
<dejv_ntb> bdmurray:  I can't confirm this, but I'm not running up-to-date X ATM
<afflux> you too
<dejv_ntb> I'll tell you later
<tedg_> bdmurray: I guess I don't see why it's a problem that you can turn the backlight off.
<bdmurray> tedg_: because there isn't a way to turn it back on?
<tedg_> bdmurray: The reality is that we don't have a way to know what the values that are given by the firm/hardware actually mean.
<tedg_> Well, the problem is you can't increase the backlight level, not that it goes to zero.
<tedg_> If both up and down work, I don't see the problem with zero being an option.
<bdmurray> Up doesn't work when brightness is 0, it works the rest of the time.
<tedg_> So, that's the problem, not that it goes to 0.
<tedg_> I wouldn't know why that would be, did you try killing gpm and getting the verbose messages?
<tedg_> seb128 had a weird thing where it was using the wrong backlight value.
<tedg_> But it was visible in the verbose output.
<bdmurray> tedg_: like "gnome-power-manager --no-daemon --debug power"?
<tedg_> bdmurray: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingGNOMEPowerManager#head-7d2eb767e44a7231fae6964dcf12bc27fe507c9d
<bdmurray> tedg_: additionally by battery shows is_charging = false and is_discharging = false .  What could it be doing then?
<tedg_> Did you check "batter.at_lunch"?
<tedg_> Is that a /proc battery or a /sys one?
<tedg_> The /sys driver seems to be broken :(
<bdmurray> that's linux.sysfs_path?
<bdmurray> Or how do I know which it is?
<tedg_> If it has a sysfs path it'd be the /sys one.
<tedg_> If you do a hal-find-by-capability you should get all the "batteries".
<tedg_> One is likely to be /proc and one is likely to be /sys
<bdmurray> right hal-find-by-capability finds 1 battery and it has linux.sysfs_path
<tedg_> Oh, cool.  I wonder if pitti upgraded HAL.
<seb128_> yes, he uploaded yesterday
<seb128_> the patch to not listed extra batteries
<tedg_> Ah, I didn't upgrade this moring.
<tedg_> morning
<bdmurray> and now I get a battery out to lunch
<stgraber> bdmurray: btw, did you see : bug 194052
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194052 in gnome-power-manager "gpm does not create the correct profiling files" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194052
<tedg_> bdmurray: So, I think that now in general we can start to look at the problems with the /sys batteries.
<stgraber> bdmurray: situation improved here as I now only see one battery instead of the two I had before, but the one it reports doesn't contain any interesting info (not even the charge seems correct)
<tedg_> bdmurray: I don't think that HAL is polling it correctly, it may be that the kernel /sys file system isn't sending the events though.
<bdmurray> awesome, I guess I ran out of power :(
<bdmurray> my laptop just turned off w/o warning
<stgraber> bdmurray: mine does that all the time :) (and g-p-m shows a nice 100% charged a second before it runs out of power)
<bdmurray> tedg_: I've updated my bug with the debug log
<tedg_> bdmurray: Seems like GPM thinks the levels are changing...
<bdmurray> tedg_: at which line do you see that?
<tedg_> I was watching the lines "Setting x of 95"
<tedg_> It seems like it goes down with brightness down.
<tedg_> And then goes back up to 95 later.
<bdmurray> right, that's when I switch to tty1 and back
<bdmurray> shouldn't it slowly go back up from 0?
<tedg_> I'm looking at 23:28:51, and it looks like it does.
<bdmurray> Hunh, that's wacky.  I waited more than 28 seconds
<bdmurray> I was looking at the 23:30:45 area
<tedg_> So the jump to VT1 was between 23:28:52 and 23:30:45 -- then what happened in the 23:28:51 timeframe?  Were you hitting the up key?
<bdmurray> Nothing.  Shouldn't pressing brightness-up show up as a Button press event?
<tedg_> One would think...
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-02-22
<tedg_> Someone is calling gpm-brightness-lcd though.
<tedg_> Oh, it seems to be going idle.
<tedg_> What is your idle time set to?
<tedg_> 30 seconds?
<bdmurray> I'm double checking
<bdmurray> the applet shows it being off when on battery
<tedg_> Hmm, I wonder if this is similar to the idle problem seb128 was having.
<tedg_> It was basically reading the wrong values.
<tedg_> It does look like it's kicking into idle, not sure why if it's off though.
<tedg_> And why it's making it brighter when idle, is another good question.
<tedg_> Anyway, I need to run now, but I think there might be something fishing going on in the idle code, or around it.
<RAOF> Who wants to temporarily kill their ability to use the keyboard in X in the interests of duplicating bug #194214 ?  I'm particularly interested in whether or not someone can reproduce under metacity.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194214 in compiz "Keys get "stuck" down" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194214
<techno_freak> if my launchpad url is https://bugs.launchpad.net/~parth-technofreak is my launchpad id parth-technofreak.? am trying to use add-5-a-day :s
<techno_freak> ah yes :) done
<greg-g> ok, need a bit of help assigning a package for a kde app.  bug 188558
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188558 in ubuntu "User Mgmt -> Monitor & Display doesn't work" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188558
<InsClusoe> Can someone tell me when Hardy Alpha 5 will be ready for download? I thought of downloading just now. But release schedule says Alpha 5 is due anytime soon...
<InsClusoe> I mean, I thought of downloading Alpha 4 when I realised that Alpha 5 is abt to become available.
<seb128> InsClusoe: you can download the current daily iso, that will likely do the trick
<seb128> and if there is a small change rsyncing will be quick
<KenSentMe> Is it a bug that when you remove a package like nano, the ubuntu-standard package will also be removed? I am triaging a bug about it
<KenSentMe> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nano/+bug/194269
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194269 in nano "attempt to remove nano removes ubuntu-base" [Undecided,New]
<InsClusoe> seb128: Thanks..
<seb128> InsClusoe: otherwise to reply to your question, not sure when it'll be available, should be today
<InsClusoe> Hmm.. Would be fantastic if they could mention time as well on the schedule page.
<KenSentMe> What status should i apply to a bug like the one stated above?
<seb128> InsClusoe: they would if they knew exactly
<seb128> InsClusoe: the image was due yesterday, when there is some delay that usually due to issues that need to be worked
<InsClusoe> seb128: Yeah...
<seb128> InsClusoe: and then new images need to be rolled and retested, etc
<InsClusoe> seb128: Yup.. I do acknowledge the practical difficulties.
<KenSentMe> Is it ok to change the status of this kind of bugs to 'Invalid'? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nano/+bug/194269
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194269 in nano "attempt to remove nano removes ubuntu-base" [Undecided,Invalid]
<socceroos> is this the spot where I need to be to get help on triaging bugs?
<Iulian> Hey
<InsClusoe> Iulian: Hi .. What's up?
<pedro_> hello InsClusoe Iulian good day, how are you today?
<InsClusoe> pedro_: Good. Thanks. How are you?
<pedro_> I'm pretty fine too, thanks
<pedro_> did you guys already have your 5 bugs of the day ? :-)
<pedro_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/5-A-Day
<pedro_> InsClusoe: it's your network ok today ? ;-)
<InsClusoe> pedro_: no.. not yet.
<InsClusoe> pedro_: I discovered the network problem..
<pedro_> what was it ?
<InsClusoe> pedro_: We hadn't paid the bill... And they decided to block it.
<InsClusoe> pedro_: They blocked it so well that all my instant messengers were working and I had access to two (only two) websites... wiki.ubuntu.com and launchpad.net
<pedro_> but how you can connect to the IRC ? do they block you some pages or ports?
<pedro_> ahahah
<InsClusoe> pedro_: Am so thankful to their blocker configuration..
<pedro_> I want something like that ;-)
<InsClusoe> pedro_: :-)
<pedro_> sourcercito: did you already have your 5 of today ? ;-)
<InsClusoe> pedro_: You have done 5 already?
<pedro_> yes yes yes
<InsClusoe> pedro_: Great.. I am looking at bug #194343.. The description doesn't give a clue about the problem.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194343 in ubuntu "Keyboard goes suddenly bananas" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194343
<pedro_> bananas?
<sourcercito> pedro_, i'm still working with the consecuences of yesterday's hug day ;)
<InsClusoe> pedro_: but I don't know the right  info to ask for.
<sourcercito> InsClusoe, sorry for the late responde, i read the bug and update the info, i was with my girlfriend at the time you ping me ;)
<pedro_> sourcercito: haha, thanks for take care about those reports :-)
<InsClusoe> sourcercito: No prob.. I wouldn't have disturbed you had I known it earlier. ;-)
<sourcercito> pedro_, you no you'll have to pay those in beer ;)
<sourcercito> InsClusoe, do poke me any time, i don't mind
 * Iulian looks around
<pedro_> what's up Iulian!
<InsClusoe> sourcercito: ok..
<Iulian> Hello pedro!
<InsClusoe> pedro_: Hey.. what abt the keyboard+bananas bug. The debugging procedures page doesn't have info on interface devices. Some info on debugging keyboard, mouse and joystick issues would be great. :-)
<Iulian> It seems that I have some connection problems...
<Iulian> Blah
<pedro_> InsClusoe: maybe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#head-f68a44ebe8c816f76601704031747e9a1f880e5a
<pedro_> Iulian: yeah looks like :-P
<pedro_> Iulian: ready to grab 5 bugs? ;-)
<Iulian> pedro_: No
<Iulian> Why only 5?
<pedro_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/5-A-Day
<pedro_> well you can totally do more than 5 !
<Iulian> Hahah :-)
<Iulian> Yeah, I was just kidding.
<Iulian> Of course I am ready ;-)
<pedro_> i know :-)
<KenSentMe> I wanted to start with triaging 5 bugs a day, but i got some questions like: Is it ok to change the status of this kind of bugs to 'Invalid'? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nano/+bug/194269
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194269 in nano "attempt to remove nano removes ubuntu-base" [Undecided,Invalid]
 * Iulian is looking
<KenSentMe> Cool, i asked earlier but got no response
<Iulian> KenSentMe: Yes, that's not really a bug.
<KenSentMe> It's a feature :p
<Iulian> Well, I don't call that a feature request.
<KenSentMe> Iulian, was just kidding,
<Iulian> Okay
<InsClusoe> ok.. got to go.. pay my ISP bill.. and will get back soon.. Have a nice day!
<Iulian> See you later, InsClusoe.
<seb128> pedro_: the retracers are buggy for some days apparently, the daily update doesn't work correctly, I've stopped those for now, feel free to retag bugs if you notice they have been incorrectly untagged
<seb128> pedro_: ie, if they didn't get the retracing failed tag
<seb128> pedro_: they should be retracable once the retracers are working again
<pedro_> seb128: ok, thanks you
<seb128> you are welcome
 * seb128 hugs pedro_
 * pedro_ hugs seb128 back
<Unksi> hmm, is it ok to set this as invalid? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/restricted-manager/+bug/194046
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194046 in restricted-manager "Restricted Manager missing in Hardy Alpha 4" [Undecided,New]
<markvandenborre> I'm trying to find a solution to another serious printing bug
<markvandenborre> freshly installed default 7.10 desktop installation, HP Laserjet 4050N
<bddebian> Boo
<markvandenborre> everything seems to get sent to the printer correctly
<markvandenborre> then I get a "processing job" on the printer's lcd screen forever
<Iulian> Unksi: Yeap
<Unksi> ok, thank you :)
<Iulian> Be right back
<markvandenborre> I've switched the cups log level to debug
<markvandenborre> but it's not revealing a lot of information to me
<markvandenborre> any suggestions?
<Pici> Where should artwork related bugs/and or suggestions be filed to?
<Pici> Regarding wallpaper in this instance.
<seb128> Unksi: closing this one is right
<seb128> markvandenborre: open a cupsys bug?
<Pici> Eh... nevermind, turns out someone else touched the bug when I wasn't looking. (stuck to ubuntu-artwork for those following along at home)
<markvandenborre> seb128: I don't get it, it works perfectly now on a different
<markvandenborre> (after using gutenprint instead of the non-working "recommended" postscript one (bug already reported)
<markvandenborre> different gutsy machine, other, identical laserjet 4050n
<markvandenborre> any suggestions on troubleshooting/logs I should really include in the bug report
<markvandenborre> ?
<seb128> markvandenborre: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingPrintingProblems
<markvandenborre> thx seb128
<seb128> you are welcome
<afflux> could bug 102323 be a duplicate of bug 145360?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 102323 in compiz "Compiz crashes when I rotate screen." [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/102323
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 145360 in compiz "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/145360
<markvandenborre> ok, I don't get this
<markvandenborre> on one machine, stock gutsy install
<markvandenborre> a laserjet 4050n works with gutenprint
<markvandenborre> on the other clean 7.10 install, it doesn't
<markvandenborre> but it _does_ with foomatic/hpijs
<markvandenborre> that's _weird_
<afflux> pedro_: bug 194273 is a duplicate of 145360. I retraced locally and you deleted the coredump when I wanted to upload to retrace+upload it
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194273 in compiz "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194273
<pedro_> afflux: feel free to mark it as a dup then :-)
<afflux> I wanted to wait for the public retrace messages, but okay ;)
<afflux> pedro_: could you have a quick look on bug 102323 and bug 145360 and tell me if they are the same?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 102323 in compiz "Compiz crashes when I rotate screen." [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/102323
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 145360 in compiz "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/145360
<pedro_> afflux: I'd say no, traces are a little differents and the symptoms too
<pedro_> hey fvenegas_ good day!
<fvenegas_> hola pedro_
<afflux> pedro_: imo, the traces look quite similar: the calls are the same, the line numbers differ because the versions are different and the pointers differ of course ;)
<afflux> pedro_: hm, the two duplicates of 102323 aren't very informative, I wonder why they were marked as duplicates. Anyway, i'm off for a coffee, feel free to hit me if you came to a decision ;)
<afflux> (w 3
<afflux> doh, that should've been a /window 3 ;)
<pedro_> afflux: they're describing two different issues, look at the summaries
<pedro_> and 102323 was already forwarded upstream and the compiz maintainers are working on it
<kellis> Hi all, Could someone advise me whether the touchpad problem I'm having is a bug worth logging and what I'll need to log.
<kellis> Its mighty quiet in here :)
<InsClusoe>  kellis: Hi.. Please describe your problem before trying to find if it's worth logging a bug.
<kellis> InsClusoe: Its an ALPS touchpad configured using synaptics. The 4-way scroll button behaves randomly. Up goes down. L/R/D do all kinds of random things.
<InsClusoe> On Gutsy?
<kellis> InsClusoe: Yes
<kellis> InsClusoe: L/R/D seem to vary. Sometimes they cause huge jumps of the mouse pointer, sometimes they disable the Up button, other times they simulate a button 2 event.
<InsClusoe> Can you check out bug #109856 and confirm if it's the same?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109856 in network-manager-pptp "makes a useless icon in internet menu" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/109856
<kellis> InsClusoe: I'll take a look. brb
<InsClusoe> kellis: oops.. sorry
<InsClusoe> its bug #109586
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109586 in ksynaptics "Touchpad configuration (ksynaptics) has no (permanent) effect " [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/109586
<InsClusoe> my bad
<kellis> I don't think thats the same issue, although I've been making changes primarily in xorg.conf
<InsClusoe> hmm..
<InsClusoe> Guess it's worth logging.
<InsClusoe> I think you should log a bug againt gnome-control-center
<kellis> Thanks, any particular output worth including? I've not logged a bug before
<InsClusoe> You can refer to this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingTouchpadDetection
<kellis> thanks again
<InsClusoe> welcome
<afflux> pedro_: both compiz bugs are crashes, aren't they?
<pedro_> afflux: look at the summaries
<afflux> pedro_: don't get it.
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad
<bdmurray> pedro_: I've updated yesterday's wiki page
<pedro_> bdmurray: woohoo thanks
<pedro_> sourcercito: congrats!
 * pedro_ hugs sourcercito
<Iulian> Yea, great job!
<seb128> pedro_: heh, I'm listed several times under different names on this page, who did that? ;-)
<afflux> me :(
<afflux> or at least, i added "sebastienbacher" once
<afflux> or twice? don't remember
<pedro_> haha
<Iulian> :)
<afflux> if found some bugs you triaged but didn't tick off ;)
<afflux> pedro_, bdmurray: I'd like to reapply to the -bugcontrol team
<pedro_> afflux: sure that'd be cool :-)
<afflux> pedro_: ie. my membership will expire in some few days and brian told me that this is rather a check.
<pedro_> afflux: i'll take a look to it
<afflux> thank you
<seb128> pedro_: do you have a working editmoin?
<pedro_> seb128: yep
<pedro_> it doesn't works for you?
<seb128> pedro_: I think I don't have the wiki cookie or something on this box
<seb128> pedro_: can you quickly edit the wiki page from the bug day and change it to use seb128 consistently? ;-)
<pedro_> aha,
<pedro_> no way!
<pedro_> :-P
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<pedro_> doing it now
<seb128> that's quick with a text editor
<seb128> editing a wiki from a web browser is no fun
<hp> hi
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> Hi hp
<bdmurray> speaking of editmoin has anybody used the -t option for templates?
<hp> I am new here, I am from germany and I want to help finding bugs ;)
<pedro_> afflux: check your email ;-)
<pedro_> bdmurray: i haven't
<pedro_> bdmurray: do you think it would be a good idea to start promoting the use of editmoin for bug days?
<pedro_> like an extra line at the page saying something about it
<InsClusoe> hp: Download and install Hardy Alpha 6 and report any bugs you encounter.
<bdmurray> pedro_: yeah, I added a link to my vim editing idea
<Iulian> hp: Great! You can find all reported bugs to Ubuntu here: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ - before starting please read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<pedro_> rock!
<InsClusoe> Also, read this page... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing
<afflux> pedro_: thank you
<hp> InsClusoe: thanks, ok. question: is bug reporting for gutsy on the wish list?
<pedro_> afflux: thanks you for the good work you're doing :-)
 * pedro_ hugs afflux
 * afflux hugs pedro_  :)
<InsClusoe> hp: Am not the right person to answer that.
<hp> Iulian: Thank you too. I will read it asap
<hp> InsClusoe: ok anyway thanks. I will read the links you provided..
<InsClusoe> hp: Glad to be of some help.
<hp> :) brb
<InsClusoe> KenSentMe: 194351 got fixed by itself. Thought you would be interested.
<Brenny> So, I'm trying to do 5-a-day, but I'm intimidated to change anything in Launchpad. If there is a bug that I can reproduce, am I allowed to just mark it as confirmed? Silly question, I know, but Launchpad scares me for some reason.
<seb128> Brenny: maybe look at bugs, and describe what you would change on the chan?
<seb128> Brenny: this way you can get confirmations before doing changes
<Brenny> Well, all I would be changing is a bug status from "New" to "Confirmed" because I see the same behaviour. It's just a Firefox bug, 194394. F11 (fullscreen) messes with the way you had the window set up before you used F11.
<Brenny> I commented, but I'm scared to do anything else :P
<seb128> bug #194394
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194394 in firefox "firefox fullscreen behaviour" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194394
<seb128> Brenny: that's likely a duplicate, the first issue is not a bug, F11 is toggle, first press switch to full screen, second one out of it again
<seb128> Brenny: the window position changing is likely a duplicate
<Brenny> Well, it still kicks you out of maximized. In my opinion at least, it should return your window to the exact state it was in before.
<seb128> it does here on hardy
<seb128> only the window position is changed
<seb128> and that's likely a duplicate as written
<Brenny> bug #30522 actually looks like the first reporting of it.
<seb128> Brenny: right
<InsClusoe> Hurray! I did my 5 for the day. Guess I can peacefully have my dinner now.
<seb128> InsClusoe: enjoy ;-)
<InsClusoe> seb128: Thanks.. Will be back shortly and start bugging you guys for help. ;-)
<Brenny> seb128, then am I allowed to mark it as duplicate? I'm starting this 5-a-day thing slowly so I don't rush into Launchpad and give everyone a headache while they fix my mistakes ;P
<seb128> Brenny: yes
<Brenny> I could get used to this. Giving back to the OS that has given me so much :) I just wonder if I can claim volunteer hours for this. I need 40 to graduate ;)
<seb128> ;-)
<james_w> Are we going to have 5-a-day time at UDS?
<ubotu> New bug: #194394 in firefox (universe) "firefox fullscreen behaviour (dup-of: 30522)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194394
<afflux> anyone able to confirm bug 187151? It's about multiple shutdown-dialogs opened when pushing the power button on HP Compaq nx7300
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 187151 in gnome-power-manager "When power button pressed more times = more windows dialog if I cancel" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187151
<InsClusoe> afflux: Here's what happens on my dell..
<InsClusoe> afflux: If I push the power button thrice in succession, then I have to click cancel on 3 dialogs.
<InsClusoe> afflux: I am on Feisty though.
<InsClusoe> afflux: Don't know if that helped you.
<tuxTuxonson> o   o
<tuxTuxonson>     /
<tuxTuxonson> \______/
<jeromeg> tuxTuxonson: ?
<tuxTuxonson> ?
<afflux> InsClusoe: hardy would be helpful :)
<greg-g> 5-a-day question: I see a bug, I assign it to a package and ask for more infomartion.  I add it to my 5 that day.  Tomorrow (or 2 days from then) the reporter provides the information.  I then do something else with the bug (assign to some team, mark confirmed, invalid, report it upstream, etc) do I add it to my 5 that day also?
<james_w> greg-g: go for it, but do 6 that day, just to be sure :)
<InsClusoe> afflux: I just downloaded Hardy Alpha 4. Will burn it and update you. But I don't think Hardy supports WPA2. Without it, I won't be able to report bugs.
<InsClusoe> afflux: Would an update from a livecd session suffice?
<greg-g> james_w: :)
<bdmurray> InsClusoe: WPA2 works for me on a Live CD of Hardy
<InsClusoe> bdmurray: oh. great.. I had asked a question abt it on Hardy Development on ubuntuforums.org. I had no confirmation of the same. So, I was hesitant..
<InsClusoe> bdmurray: I am too lazy to install wpasupplicant and edit my  /etc/network/interfaces file again...
<afflux> InsClusoe: yes, that'd enough
<afflux> InsClusoe: thank you in advance
<InsClusoe> afflux: np.. hardy iso burn in progress.
<InsClusoe> afflux: BTW, I downloaded Hardy so that when the final release arrives, it works perfectly on my laptop.
<afflux> InsClusoe: that's great
<InsClusoe> Burning is complete. Will reboot, test and report back soon.
<afflux> InsClusoe: good luck :)
<InsClusoe> afflux: Yup. Thanks But I hope I don't need it.
<InsClusoe> afflux: bdmurray: I am thrilled..
<InsClusoe> Hardy is cool.
<InsClusoe> afflux: I am able to reproduce that bug though..
<bdmurray> InsClusoe: which bug is that again?
<InsClusoe> Bug #187151
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 187151 in gnome-power-manager "When power button pressed more times = more windows dialog if I cancel" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187151
<InsClusoe> Another issue: My wi-fi indicator does not glow.
<james_w> anyone got any tips on debugging udev, hardy boots a lot slower to me as the "udevadm settle" call at startup is really slow. I suspect a timeout, but I can't work out what is being slow.
<bdmurray> afflux: apt-cache-madison isn't really indicative of the package version someone has installed
<bdmurray> InsClusoe: if you could add the package version you noticed it with that would be helpful I think
<bdmurray> Perhaps in the "description" add LATEST VERSION TESTED: and the package name and version
<InsClusoe> ok..
<bdmurray> james_w: have you looked at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingUdev
<InsClusoe> Another issue: I see a different icon where firefox quick launch used to be. Next to Evolution.
<bdmurray> InsClusoe: what wireless driver are you using?
<InsClusoe> When I click on this apparently new icon, it says not a launchable item.
<InsClusoe> My card is ipw3945.
<bdmurray> I think that is a result of firefox 3 being the default now
<InsClusoe> ok..
<bdmurray> That bug regarding your wireless LED may be bug 176090
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 176090 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "WiFi / WLAN LED not working on notebooks with Intel iwl4965 | iwl3945" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176090
<james_w> bdmurray: no, thanks.
<InsClusoe> bdmurray: ok.. Will look at it..
<afflux> bdmurray: woops, i thought so. policy will better, right?
<bdmurray> afflux: yeah, that'd work really well
<InsClusoe> bdmurray: Yes. I think it's the same bug. Sorry for reporting duplicates here... :-)
<bdmurray> InsClusoe: What do you mean here?  Bringing it up or reporting it to lp?
<InsClusoe> Bringing it up here...Never mind..
<InsClusoe> Another issue: The scroll section of my synaptics touchpad don't work. No horizontal or vertical scroll possible.
<bdmurray> InsClusoe: No problem, it isn't possible to know every bug and better here than submitting it again. ;)
<bdmurray> InsClusoe: that's known too
<bdmurray> bug 173411
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173411 in xorg "[Hardy][Regression] Touchpad vertical scroll does not work" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173411
<bdmurray> that contains a workaround too if you are interested
<InsClusoe> ok.. not just vertical.. Horizontal scroll also doesn't work..
<bdmurray> It is probably the same bug
<bdmurray> iirc there is no information about synaptics in xorg.conf at the moment
<InsClusoe> bdmurray: I can't really use the workaround now.. I am on a LiveCD session.
<InsClusoe> BTW, doesn't livecd have a battery level indicator?
<bdmurray> it should
<Unksi> atleast kubuntu a4 has
<InsClusoe> bdmurray: There is no batter indicator in my live session.
<bdmurray> hmm, I don't know that bug number ;)
<InsClusoe> :-)
<InsClusoe> Should I file that against gnome-power-manager?
<bdmurray> You are on alpha 4 right now?
<InsClusoe> yes
<InsClusoe> BTW, I just updated
<InsClusoe> 187151
<bdmurray> great, stopped me from typing ;)
<bdmurray> hmm, did you update that bug or have you updated on the live cd?
<InsClusoe> Sorry.. I just updated the bug regarding power button. Bug #187151
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 187151 in gnome-power-manager "When power button pressed more times = more windows dialog if I cancel" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187151
<bdmurray> InsClusoe: Do you have AC power connected?  What happens if you disconnect it?
<InsClusoe> I don't have AC power connected. No battery indicator now. Want me to connect it?
<bdmurray> That sounds good
<InsClusoe> Connected.. But I didn't get a popup saying AC Supply connected.
<InsClusoe> I didn't get the balloon.
<bdmurray> Did the applet show up though?
<InsClusoe> No. if by applet, you meant the power level indicator.
<bdmurray> hmm
<InsClusoe> But I am not able to reproduce your 147772, though.. That's the first thing I tested. :-)
<InsClusoe> Bug #147772
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 147772 in gnome-power-manager "after turning brightness off gpm does not respond to brightness up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/147772
<bdmurray> Install any updates, that should pull in HAL which might change the behaviour
<InsClusoe> like what? Can a LiveCD session be updated? Shall I do a rsync then?
<bdmurray> just apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
<bdmurray> but don't reboot if it tells you to ;)
<InsClusoe> Great. In progress.
<InsClusoe> ok..
<InsClusoe> It's upgrading xserver-xorg-video-ati. My chipset is Intel945GM.
<bdmurray> that's fine
<InsClusoe> Finished upgrading.
<InsClusoe> Are we expecting the power indicator applet to work? If so, no luck.
<bdmurray> Okay, have you looked at the debugging gnomepowermanager page then?
<InsClusoe> oopsey... no..
<InsClusoe> strange... I ran the gnome-power-bugreport.sh script.
<InsClusoe> It says " battery.rechargeable.is_charging = false  (bool)
<InsClusoe>   battery.rechargeable.is_discharging = false  (bool)"
<bdmurray> does it have anything about sysfs in there?
<InsClusoe> It has the power manager processes' information.
<InsClusoe> Am afraid that may not answer your question..
<bdmurray> InsClusoe: I've got to run in a bit but try 'hal-find-by-capability --capability "battery" | xargs -n 1 hal-device' and look for sysfs
<InsClusoe> linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0A:00/power_supply/BAT0'  (string)
<InsClusoe> That's the only line containing sysfs..
<InsClusoe> battery.present = true (bool)
<Kirrus> bdmurray, was it you I talked to about bug #110407?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110407 in bash "Feisty should include Bash 3.1.x version due to regex syntax change" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/110407
<InsClusoe> So, it does detect that there is a battery.. At least I don't see two batteries like it's listed on the debugging gnome-power-manager page.
<bdmurray> InsClusoe: ted gave me the impression that what you are experiencing is an issue with the sysfs interface to the battery
<InsClusoe> bdmurray: ok..
<bdmurray> However, I don't know if there is a bug about it yet.  I'd search in the HAL package
<InsClusoe> ok. I will look for it..
<bdmurray> as it is HAL that is showing the battery strangely
<InsClusoe> Hmm.. And in the meanwhile, shall I change status of bug #187151 to confirmed?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 187151 in gnome-power-manager "When power button pressed more times = more windows dialog if I cancel" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187151
<bdmurray> yes, that'd be great
<InsClusoe> Welcome.. Status change: Done.
<InsClusoe> bdmurray: While I am at it, do you want me to try to reproduce any bugs?
<anonymous111> Hi. I found a minor bug. On the Update Manager, when there is only one minute remaining, it says "About 1 minutes remaining".
<Kirrus> hello anonymous111
<anonymous111> hi. that bug was on gutsy btw
<Kirrus> can you file it? Here are instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<anonymous111> sure - I'll do that ASAP
<InsClusoe> bdmurray: Apologies. When I connect the laptop to AC Power, the applet IS displayed.
<InsClusoe> bdmurray: I am so sorry.
<InsClusoe> There was a loose connection earlier.
<Kirrus> thanks anonymous111
<bdmurray> Kirrus: it might be possible to figure out if "1 minutes" is still true by looking at the source code
<afflux> bdmurray: for bug 187151 (again!), if that aplies to KDE as well, it's likely not to be GPM, right? If so, should I assign it to acpi?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 187151 in gnome-power-manager "When power button pressed more times = more windows dialog if I cancel" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187151
<bdmurray> afflux: I don't think so
<bdmurray> looking at /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh it says
<bdmurray> "If gnome-power-manager, kpowersave or klaptopdaemon are running, let them handle policy"
<afflux> hm
<Kirrus> anonymous111, can you tell me the bugnumber once you've submitted it please?
<afflux> (why didn't I just look at that script? Stupid me!)
<Kirrus> I'll look at it bdmurray...
<bdmurray> I'd interpret that to me that they are responding to the button press event w/o seeing if there is already a dialog present
<bdmurray> to mean that is
<afflux> yeah, right. So I'd add the kde power thing as a second task?
<afflux> as they suffer a check if we're already logging out?
<afflux> (it's kdebase for kde)
<InsClusoe> bdmurray: If I connect and disconnect the supply, the power-applet remains on the tray. So, it appears that only during boot it does not get initiated for some reason.
<Kirrus> bdmurray, where can I find the source for that? None is available under update-manager-core or update-manager
<bdmurray> afflux: I'd think kde-guidance-powermanager which is part of kde-guidance
<bdmurray> afflux: but adding a secondary affected package is correct
<bdmurray> Kirrus: what does apt-cache madison update-manager return?  Does a Sources listing show up?
<Kirrus> no
<Kirrus> bdmurray, it returns: update-manager |     1:0.81 | http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main Packages
<bdmurray> Kirrus: it doesn't sound like you have a source package line in your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<bdmurray> Kirrus: However, update-manager uses launchpad as its upstream so you could just check the code out via bzr
<bdmurray> And that would be the most recent
<Kirrus> bdmurray, I don't know how to use bzr, or any source repository for that matter... I'll look it up though...
<InsClusoe> bdmurray: I just ran update manager on my live cd.. It downloaded 16 packages and took a minute and 30 seconds. The time on it is listed as 'x'min'y's. I guess anonymous111, who reported it, must have meant apt-get.
<InsClusoe> bdmurray: And the moment time remaining fell below a min, it showed only seconds remaining.
<afflux> apt-get shows 1min2s for me just in this moment
<InsClusoe> bdmurray: Well... :-)
<InsClusoe> Hey afflux, I updated that bug. Think you would have got an alert mail.
<afflux> InsClusoe: yep, got it, thank you very much
<afflux> InsClusoe: working on which packages are affected at the moment
<Kirrus> bdmurray, would this be a correct command to download the source? "bzr checkout https://code.launchpad.net/update-manager/main"
<InsClusoe> afflux: ok.. Just let me know if I can test something for you.
<afflux> InsClusoe: yes, tyvm
<bdmurray> Kirrus: I think 'bzr branch' appropriate
<bdmurray> It actually shows you at https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/update-manager/main
<InsClusoe> afflux: welcome.
<bdmurray> and I usually add the name of the local folder I want it to be, because otherwise it'll just be called main
<bdmurray> so 'bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/update-manager/main update-manager.main' or something
<Ricflomag> hi all, i'm looking for help to identify the right package for bug 69711, is this the right place ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 69711 in aspell-fr "Desktop apps spell-check problem" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/69711
<bdmurray> Ricflomag: yes, it is the right place
<seb128> there is debcheckout to get the source
<seb128> it'll use bzr or whatever the control describes
<Ricflomag> i thought is was aspell-fr but it seems that i was wrong
<bdmurray> seb128: that's great I didn't know that
<Ricflomag> the bug does seem to be related to french in particular, spanish is also affected for instance
<InsClusoe> seb128: I would like to work on bug #26394 but I don't know where to start. Would be good if you can give me a few pointers.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 26394 in gnome-panel "Web browser button on top panel should open preferred application, rather than firefox/evolution" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/26394
<james_w> InsClusoe: as Loïc says first there need to be scripts written to launch the gconf configured apps, if they don't already exist.
<InsClusoe> james_w: ok..
<james_w> InsClusoe: they shouldn't need to be complicated, just use gconftool to get the configured preferred application, and launch it, falling back to firefox.
<InsClusoe> hmm..
<InsClusoe> ok.. thanks.. Let me figure out how gconftool works first...
<Ricflomag> Sorry, anyone to give me a clue on finding the package for bug 69711 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 69711 in ubuntu "Desktop apps spell-check problem" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/69711
<james_w> Ricflomag: firefox on gutsy links to libhunspell, so it may be a bug in hunspell.
<james_w> Ricflomag: I'm not positive though, but it could be the next step.
<Ricflomag> thank you james_w, i'll check it
<james_w> Ricflomag: there is a hunspell package that probably has a command line program you could test with.
<Ricflomag> james_w: got it, many thanks.
<Ricflomag> james_w: i've updated the bug in launchpad and filed a new report upstream. Thank you again.
<afflux>  /w 3
<afflux> bad irssi!
<wolfger_> what package should a LiveCD bug be assigned to?
<bdmurray> wolfger_: whatever package is affected. ;)  As it is probably is not specific to the Live CD.  What are experiencing?
<wolfger_> I'm triaging Bug #180869 and the user says the problem is only on the LiveCD, not the final install
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 180869 in ubuntu "[hardy] Kubuntu Live CD fails to automount hard disk partitions in Hardy Heron alpha2" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180869
<bdmurray> Hmm, that's interesting
<bdmurray> wolfger_: the package for the live cd is casper but I don't think that is the issue
<bdmurray> it's be interesting to find out what happens when they manually try to mount it
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-02-23
<wolfger_> bdmurray: ok, I asked the user to try alpha 5 and also to try a manual mount.
<bdmurray> wolfger_: sounds good, thanks for doing that!
<wolfger_> what is the proper way to close out a bug when the reporter says it's no longer a problem?Bug #152120
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 152120 in ubuntu "firefox raises on new tab open" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/152120
<bdmurray> The proper status or the proper reply?
<wolfger_> yes. :-) I think the last time I had this, I just marked the bug "invalid per reporter's comment", and somebody said that wasn't right.
<bdmurray> Fix released isn't correct because nothing was done to fix it and we don't know the root cause of the issue
<bdmurray> I'd use something along the lines of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#head-62f0342dd6820a830dcbd7d31f7dd75bb7b0f92a
<bdmurray> Maybe just change the first sentence to "...due to your last comment."
<wolfger_> so what status? Is it "invalid"?
<bdmurray> wolfger: Yes, invalid.
<bdmurray> "This status should be used when the bug report does not contain adequate information to determine whether or not it is a bug even if it is resolved for the reporter"
<persia> I often look through the changelogs (Ubuntu and upstream) to see if I can find a report of the version that fixes something, and mark it Fix Released with an indication of the version (although that isn't helpful in this case).
<wolfger> ok, cool
<bdmurray> I try to teach people how to use launchpad when closing bug reports.
<bdmurray> So they can do it on their own.
<desertc> Is this the right place to go to help with the feature freeze testing?
<Gnine> apport is not generating crash reports and/or will not connect to lauchpad on "send report"
<Gnine> 8.04 2.6.24-8-generic x86_64 amd64
<Gnine> emerald continues to crash randomly (circa alpha 3)
<Gnine> on update to firefox 3 flash media content does not play. plugin install is suggested even though plugin was already installed
<Gnine> plugin: mplayer
<DarkMageZ> Gnine, goto about:plugins and see if flash is listed
<Gnine> shockwave flash 9.0 r115
<Gnine> wrong version. issue is on 8.04 x86 , not 64bit version. shockwave flash 9.0 r48
<DarkMageZ> hmm. should be working. not sure
<Gnine> firefox is trying to use mplayer for divx then "package 'mozilla-mplayer' is already installed". no playback.
<Gnine> flash is not the issue
<Gnine> bad call on that one
<DarkMageZ> i don't think the mozilla-mplayer package has been updated to use firefox 3 in hardy.
<Gnine> that makes sense then
<Gnine> flash is woking fine though.
<Gnine> !gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<Gnine> last time i tried gnash is was a no-go
<DarkMageZ> Gnine, gnash is still a no-go.
<DarkMageZ> it's not worth using as the only thing it plays correctly are the advertisements...
<Gnine> shame
<Iulian> Good morning.
<cojones_> hey guys, can i do bug testing for ubuntu if I use a ubuntu-based distro?
<persia> cojones_: Best to double check to make sure it also affects Ubuntu before filing, but maybe.
<cojones_> where would I check? I'm running Linux Mint 4.0
<persia> cojones_: Once you find a few bugs, try to replicate them in an Ubuntu environment (maybe a chroot or a minimal installation)
<cojones_> actually, i was thinking more of confirming new bugs. I'm basing this totally off of the new 5-A-Day initiative
<cojones_> i could always run a Ubuntu Distro through VirtualBox or sth
<persia> cojones_: The problem being that there may be differences between how a package behaves in mint or ubuntu.  If you could replicate in VirtualBox, that would also do.
<cojones_> Alright, thanks for the help!
<persia> cojones_: Thanks for helping track the bugs :)
<Gnine> cojones is a derogatory term
<secretlondon> hi
<afflux> morning secretlondon
<Iulian> Hello secretlondon
<mawx> hi. I decided to go for 1 bug a day - cause i won't have time for 5. Now i am trying on adding debugging hints to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/192755 .
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192755 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Fan does not work on ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New]
<mawx> Looks like a acpi problem to me like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/180658
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 180658 in linux-source-2.6.22 "acpi does not report correct temperature on Intel Pentium 4 CPU" [Undecided,New]
<mawx> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI says tarballs of /proc/acpi might be helpful.
<mawx> But how do i create them? If i "tar -cf test.tar /proc/acpi" most files don't contain anything.
<secretlondon> I think it may be connected to which files exist, even if they don't have any content
<mawx> secretlondon: right, maybe it helps to ask for the content of specific files later if you know the path structure.
<secretlondon> i've looked at my own acpi files and they are mostly empty - but maybe they show 'devices' or something? I've no idea how acpi works..
<secretlondon> but if the bug has been allocated to linux-source then someone thinks it's a kernel bug
<mawx> hmm, just ran into a bugreport with complete /proc/acpi tarball including file content. Wonder how to create that one.
<secretlondon> well I'm guessing that machine had content in /proc/acpi
<mawx> mine has content too. the problem is it only gets created the moment you cat the file.
<mawx> like cat /proc/acpi.../temperature will print the current temperature of the cpu.
<mawx> but the tarball won't contain it.
<secretlondon> ah
<mawx> that's the way proc works - it's like a direct interface to kernel information.
<secretlondon> If we are asking for a tarball of /proc/acpi then we must know that the files will be empty
 * secretlondon scratches her head
<mawx> there seems to be a way to use tar so that it fetches the data just like cat.
<secretlondon> ah
<mawx> then they would not be empty.
<rohan> persia: hi ;)
<rohan> persia: well, i can't see the file list here - http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-8-generic
<persia> rohan: No problem.  There's lots of channels, and it's easy to be confused at first.
<rohan> so how do i make sure that acer-acpi is included in the latest package or not?
<persia> packages.ubuntu.com isn't always up-to-date.  Try downloading it from hardy and inspecting the package.
<rohan> ok, persia , thanks, i'll try that
<rohan> but even otherwise, i'm not able to view the file list on that page
<rohan> isn't that strange?
<cojones_> Hey, does anyone know what's up with the Ubuntu Hardy Heron Alpha 4 download page?
<cojones_> (It's down.)
<cojones_> I want to start helping with bug tracking but I run Linux Mint so I'm trying to get Hardy Heron Alpha 4 and run it as a vm
<secretlondon> we are on alpha 5 now
<Nafallo> are we?
<secretlondon> released yesterday
<cojones_> nice
<cojones_> i'll look into that
<cojones_> could be why the server is down? traffic?
<Nafallo> then I'm still on development rather then ;-)
<secretlondon> email sent out by steve langasek 1am utc today
<secretlondon> to devel-announce
<Nafallo> I'm probably still on a5 plus a few
<secretlondon> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/alpha-5/
<cojones_> I'm guessing you can load that website?
<secretlondon> yes
<cojones_> hmmm... could be a China thing
<secretlondon> although i've not tried downloading an iso from it
<secretlondon> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<secretlondon> if that helps
<Nafallo> tw.releases.ubuntu.com maybe?
<Nafallo> ch.releases.ubuntu.com should be around as well
<Nafallo> ah. they are not on releases.
<cojones_> if I used either of those, my fear is that the distribution would be Chinese-based
<cojones_> haha my Chinese level isn't quite there yet
<secretlondon> no - you can run in english or chinese from any iso afaik
<afflux_> why does bug 193533 happen, though policykit's debian/policykit.dirs contains a "var/run/PolicyKit" ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193533 in policykit "mkdir /var/run/PolicyKit" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193533
<cojones_> the page finally loaded
<cojones_> Annnnd downloading the torrent. Thanks, secretlondon
<cojones_> I've never done anything with bugtracking, any tips on getting started?
<cojones_> (The 5-A-Day initiative got me inspired. I've always wanted to contribute but didn't know where to start)
<Iulian> Well, that's not so hard. First of all please read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<james_w> afflux: /var/run/ is a tmpfs, so the init script or similar needs to create it, but it is odd.
<cojones_> Iulian: Thanks, checking it out now.
<afflux> james_w: so am I right when saying that the postinstall script shouldn't handle anything on /var/run/PolicyKit?
<james_w> afflux: no, that doesn't sound right.
<james_w> afflux: sorry for the delay, I'll grab the package now and see if I can see what is wrong.
<Kirrus> Is it just me, or is ubotu being very quiet?
<persia> kirrus: you can always ask about something, like bug #181494 to see.  Maybe people aren't finding bugs just now.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 181494 in xnetcardconfig "Depends on obsolete xsu package" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181494
<Kirrus> nice... I like it when people aren't finding bugs :)
<pochu> I'd say ubotu isn't sending announcements, as I've got a few new bug reports on my bugmail
<pochu> perhaps announcements have been moved to #ubuntu-bugs-announcements (or something similar) as it was proposed
<secretlondon> I suspect it's broken
<persia> There ought to have been some announcement that the announcements were moving, if that was the case (although it does make it easier to follow a thread)
<Kirrus> there doesn't appear to be an announcements channel, looking through the list
<james_w> afflux: it all looks like it should be fine to me. Would you like to ask for a terminal log of a failing install, or would you like me to?
<ja_> Hi folks, I'm currently experiencing problems with Alpha 5 screen resolution in X. I'd like to report a bug but I'm a bit stuck for details other than I'm on 800x600 when it should be 1400x1050.
<james_w> afflux: sudo rm -rf /var/run/PolicyKit and install works as well, so I'm not sure what the problem could be.
<james_w> ja_: does the screen resolution tool list the larger resolutions?
<slicer> Hi, could I get a volunteer to confirm bug 194756 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194756 in pulseaudio "Moving source-outputs causes protocol errors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194756
<james_w> ja_: /var/log/Xorg.0.log is important to include as well, and reading might give you some clue as to what is going on.
<ja_> james_w , no only an even smaller 600x480. And theres some kind of 3 tier video effect so I don't even have a proper display at those resolutions.
<ja_> Thanks james_w, I'll include it.
<james_w> ja_: if you pastebin it first I can try and give you a clue as to which package it should be.
<ja_> thanks james_w, I'll do that.
<james_w> slicer: sorry, I'm not sure why you need confirmation, it seems you are well on top of it.
<slicer> james_w: I was told it's best practice to get someone else to confirm bugs before marking them as such.
<slicer> james_w: Then again, the bug is a logical one, so I think I'll just leave it to the package maintainers.
<james_w> slicer: yeah, a confirmation should be got before marking it as such, but as you have already provided a patch upstream it seems a little superfluous. I can run the commands you provided if you would like.
<persia> james_w: confirmation helps attract developers, even when there is a patch.  (although the pulse developers tend to be very reactive)
<james_w> persia: true.
<slicer> james_w: I just want the patch to be included ASAP. Preferably before the feature freeze, though that might need divine intervention.
<james_w> slicer: Connection failure: Protocol error
<james_w> Stream error: Protocol error
<james_w> that was move-source-output 0 1
<slicer> *nod* It will do that for any move-source-output (unless you move it to where it's already at).
<slicer> Basically, they updated the protocol for moving streams, but only remembered to update it for playback streams.
<slicer> What's the process now; you'll mark it as confirmed with a small comment?
<james_w> slicer: yeah, I'll do that.
<ja_> james_w , I;ve pasted the log here http://pastebin.com/d7c99933b
<james_w> ja_: r128 seems to be the driver, but I'm not sure.
<james_w> bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan looks suspicious.
<ja_> rage128 is the card in my laptop so that sounds right.
<james_w> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/cant-get-resolution-any-higher-205305/
<ja_> As for the bad mode.. I saw a bug here that might be relatedhttps://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/146643
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 146643 in xorg-server "[Gutsy backport] Resolution detection fails because of bad video BIOS usage" [High,In progress]
<james_w> ja_: do you have any /etc/x11/xorg.conf?
<james_w> /etc/X11/xorg.conf sorry.
<ja_> It'll take me a few minutes to get it. Can't see very much on that machine :)
<ja_> I'll be back in a few minutes with it..
<ja_> james_w , can you look at this? http://pastebin.com/d5e0ce149
<ja_> I'm pretty convinced its a V & Hsync issue. But I don't know how to modify xorg.conf to correct it.
<ja_> I used to do this by hacking existing values but the new xorg.conf is pretty sparse :)
<secretlondon> ja_ I've had the same issue here and asked a question about it. you can add figures in from old xorg.conf as it will use those first
<secretlondon> autoconf stuff fails on my laptop and left me with 800x600
<ja_> secretlondon , thanks. I'll try that right now and see what happens.
<secretlondon> I found the stuff to add via google
<james_w> ja_: ok, so you should file a bug on the driver anyway, as it is failing to detect the sync correctly, or some other problem, then you can try and override it in xorg.conf to get it working for you now.
<secretlondon> but yes you should file a bug
<ja_> Thanks guys. Really appreciate it.
<james_w> ja_: obviously it may be easier to fix it and then file the bug, when you have a decent resolution.
<ja_> good idea :)
<ja_> Luckily I have 2 computers, but I'd like to fix it first so I can include that info in the report.
<james_w> ja_: a google search for "bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan" gets loads of hits.
<james_w> ja_: also https://bugs.launchpad.net/xorg-server/+bug/180960 looks possibly related.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 180960 in xorg-server "X aborts w/ backtrace: 'Mode pool is empty' and 'No valid modes found'" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<ja_> Thanks james_w , if fixing the v/h sync doesn't work, I'll check those out too.
<ja_> Yes, I'll link to that report from my own to save triaging time for the bug-squad.
<afflux> james_w: sourcercito supplied a patch for bug 193533, since I don't have that much idea about this kind of packaging, I'd appreciate if you'd take over
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193533 in policykit "mkdir /var/run/PolicyKit" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193533
<james_w> afflux: yeah, that may fix it, but I don't understand why that should be needed.
<InsClusoe> Hi everyone... I am running hardy alpha 4 on a toshiba portege tablet pc. Does ubuntu have support for stylus? I would like to stylus to draw in GIMP. Any ideas?
<InsClusoe> And the best thing about hardy alpha is that the wi-fi card works out of the box whereas in XP tablet edition it didn't...
<InsClusoe> I borrowed the tablet from a friend to prove that ubuntu just works and I am more than happy...
<InsClusoe> :-)
<InsClusoe> Should I ask in the support forum? I don't think they support hardy alpha.
<InsClusoe> ok.. I better move this to the support forum.
<czambran> I want to help triaging bugs, and have read the documentation about it but was wondering if there was somebody available who could help answer questions
<james_w> czambran: there are people in this channel that can help.
<czambran> I would like to triage bug 54135
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 54135 in libapache2-mod-python "when php5 is enabled mod_python cacls md5 wrong" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/54135
<czambran> I tried to reproduce it but I can't
<czambran> and the last person who seemed to have been able to reproduce it
<czambran> was using an older version of Ubuntu(ubuntu6.06)
<james_w> czambran: that useful information that you should add to the bug report.
<czambran> should I change the status of the bug at all?
<james_w> czambran: and you could set it to invalid and ask anyone that can reproduce to reopen with more info.
<james_w> czambran: and then add it to your 5-a-day :)
<czambran> thanks james
 * secretlondon wishes she ate as many portiins of fruit and veg as bugs ;)
<InsClusoe> no luck on hardy support forum...
 * InsClusoe sulks
<pochu> InsClusoe: did you try #ubuntu+1 ?
<InsClusoe> pochu: yeah.. nobody responded. Guess they are busy..
<pochu> Or rather that they don't know
<secretlondon> well its a sunday afternoon in europe
<secretlondon> you can't expect instant answers anyway
<InsClusoe> pochu: Not sure. Am sure people are using ubuntu on tablet pc's.
<pochu> secretlondon: saturday... AFAIK :P
<secretlondon> true!
 * secretlondon needs to spend more time off irc ;)
<InsClusoe> yeah.. I think so.
<secretlondon> or get a job so I know the difference between week and weekend
<bdmurray> secretlondon: I have a job and have a hard time telling. ;)
<InsClusoe> one guy from #ubuntu+1 gave me a great pointer. google.com
 * InsClusoe is disappointed and has handed the tablet over to its owner.
<Unksi> What should be the status for this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wget/+bug/194075 ? I can confirm it, but the bug poster states, that it has been fixed in upstream.. so, should it be confirmed, or what?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194075 in wget "wget -S error where HTTP response not code 200" [Undecided,New]
<secretlondon> confirmed
<secretlondon> its not fixed here until we get upstream's version
<Unksi> ok
<Unksi> thank you
<secretlondon> but link the bug to a bug upstream if there is one
<Unksi> ok
<Unksi> will check that out
<InsClusoe>  
<jpatrick> InsClusoe: I completely agree
<InsClusoe> :-D That was sent by accident.
<secretlondon> hmm my load average has halved my disabling tracker..
<Unksi> hmm, which tracker? :P
<Unksi> my averages are at 1.5-1.7, though firefox seems to have its fine share in that..
<secretlondon> mine went from 1.5 to about 0.75
<secretlondon> the tracker that indexes file in /home
<Unksi> ok
<secretlondon> it was doing stuff every couple of seconds - with convert or identify
<dsas> secretlondon: there is/was a bug where upon encountering an image it asked convert to make a thumbnail, then indexed the thumbnail and asked convert to make a thumbnail of the thumbnail.....
<secretlondon> ah
<Unksi> lol
<pochu> secretlondon: bug 194221
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194221 in tracker "Tracker crawls when encountering gif and tif" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194221
<secretlondon> thanks!
<secretlondon> night
<mgunes> hi all
<mgunes> which package is the pop-up volume indicator that appears when adjusting volume with keyboard belong to? gnome-media, gnome-settings-daemon, or.. ?
<mgunes> s/is/does
<Nattgew> gnome-applets?
<mgunes> I'm not sure
<nixternal> bdmurray: I know I have been afk in here a bit, but what happened with the live bug feeds?
<RainCT> Hi
<RainCT> What should I do with a trivial bug report that's unlikely to be solved in Ubuntu, after forwarding it upstream, just leave it open or set to "won't fix" and leave a comment saying that it should be fixed upstream?
<jeromeg> RainCT: you can live it open, add a bug watch to the upstream bug
<jeromeg> when it's fixed, you can close it
<RainCT> jeromeg: ok, thanks
<jeromeg> np
<mattl> for this 5 a day thing, do you have to use launchpad, or is it possible to do things via an email interface?
<RainCT> Hi mattl. Launchpad has a e-mail interface.
<mattl> okay. i'll look into that.
<RainCT> mattl: just send an empty email to help@bugs.launchpad.net and you'll receive information about how to use it
<mattl> awesome. thanks.
<RainCT> np
<RainCT> good night
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-02-24
<ubotu> New bug: #194955 in ubuntu "Test bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194955
<ubotu> New bug: #194936 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "Hardy - Problem with shutdown and reboot with Intel X3500 82G35 Express Integrated Graphics Controller " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194936
<ubotu> New bug: #194956 in ubuntu "ausa m2s-x sound driver (cm-6501)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194956
<ubotu> New bug: #194958 in hyphen (universe) "Please sync hyphen 2.3.1-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194958
<ubotu> New bug: #194960 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[Hardy]Battery charge never updates, remaining time always unknown" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194960
<ubotu> New bug: #194449 in bzip2 (main) "FTBFS in latest archive rebuild test" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194449
<ubotu> New bug: #194963 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (restricted) "ATI Driver not working on Compaq V2321US (Xpress200)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194963
<ubotu> New bug: #194455 in libselinux (main) "FTBFS in latest archive rebuild test" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194455
<ubotu> New bug: #194964 in ps3pf-utils (main) "ps3pf-utils is out of date in hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194964
<ubotu> New bug: #194965 in linux (main) "bluetooth does not open the phone connection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194965
<ubotu> New bug: #194966 in linux (main) "bluetooth does not open the phone connection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194966
<ubotu> New bug: #194967 in mail-notification (universe) "mail-notification doesn't wait for network connection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194967
<ubotu> New bug: #194482 in gvfs (main) "gvfs can't access SFTP on alternate ports" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194482
<bardyr> hey, i have a old bug report on #152001 its fixed in hardy, what should i do with it?
<ubotu> New bug: #194968 in xubuntu-artwork (universe) "MurrinaStormCloud theme checkbox-list colors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194968
<ubotu> New bug: #178174 in simple-ccsm (universe) "simple-ccsm crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178174
<ubotu> New bug: #194970 in firefox (universe) "[Hardy] Incorrect .desktop files" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194970
<ubotu> New bug: #194459 in firefox-themes-ubuntu (main) "FTBFS in latest archive rebuild test" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194459
<ubotu> New bug: #194456 in evolution-sharp (main) "FTBFS in latest archive rebuild test" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194456
<ubotu> New bug: #194468 in gksu (main) "FTBFS in the latest archive rebuild test" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194468
<ubotu> New bug: #194752 in ubuntu "I can't use my wired network(Realtek 8139) in ubuntu 8.04 alpha 5" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194752
<ubotu> New bug: #194475 in irda-utils (main) "FTBFS in latest archive rebuild test" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194475
<ubotu> New bug: #194972 in ubuntu "cannot import atk" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194972
<ubotu> New bug: #194973 in compiz (main) "Motion blur and Water effect plugins are incompatible" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194973
<ubotu> New bug: #194977 in update-manager (main) "Adept manager is holding add/remove programs files hostage" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194977
<ubotu> New bug: #194212 in ubuntu "[Feature Freeze Exception]OpenProj" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194212
<ubotu> New bug: #194518 in libgd2 (main) "FTBFS in the latest archive rebuild" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194518
<ubotu> New bug: #194691 in ubuntu "Hangs during shutdown sequence" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194691
<ubotu> New bug: #194519 in libloader (main) "FTBFS in latest archive rebuild test" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194519
<ubotu> New bug: #194979 in ubuntu ""Home Folder" keyboard shortcut does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194979
<ubotu> New bug: #194525 in linux-ntfs (main) "FTBFS in latest archive rebuild test" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194525
<ubotu> New bug: #194530 in miscfiles (main) "FTBFS in latest archive rebuild test" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194530
<ubotu> New bug: #194910 in gnucash (universe) "Transaction is not focused in new windows" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194910
<ubotu> New bug: #194981 in redland (main) "librdf0 1.0.6 is mismatched with libraptor0 1.4.16" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194981
<ubotu> New bug: #194667 in ubuntu "'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/fr.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hardy_universe_i18n_Translation-fr, E:Les listes de paquets ou le fichier « status » ne peuvent être analysés ou lus.' (dup-of: 194436)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194667
<ubotu> New bug: #194982 in nautilus (main) "Option to disable creation of desktop icons for network shares accessed through nautilus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194982
<ubotu> New bug: #194983 in desktop-effects-kde (universe) "desktop-effects-kde4 should install kicker-compiz & kicker-taskbar-compiz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194983
<ubotu> New bug: #194984 in update-manager (main) "Update Manager Doesn't Pay Attention to Network Status" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194984
<ubotu> New bug: #194985 in ubuntu "Restricted Driver Manager does not display fglrx after installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194985
<ubotu> New bug: #194986 in desktop-effects-kde (universe) "With compiz fusion enabled some KDE apps print garbage" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194986
<ubotu> New bug: #194987 in totem (main) "Totem quits on startup due to X Window System error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194987
<ubotu> New bug: #194989 in ubuntu "widescreen problems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194989
<ubotu> New bug: #192202 in ubuntu-doc "copyright dates not being updated" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192202
<ubotu> New bug: #194793 in language-pack-cs (main) "Nové návrhy na překlad šablony files-and-docs v balíku kubuntu-docs" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194793
<ubotu> New bug: #194436 in update-manager (main) "Encountered a section with no Package: header" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194436
<ubotu> New bug: #194991 in ubuntu "Dell e173fp flat panel screen resolution issues" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194991
<Iulian> Hi
<Unksi> hi
<ubotu> New bug: #194992 in gnome-orca (main) "In Hardyheron Alpha5 release Orca can not load the new setup preferences with Live cd." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194992
<ubotu> New bug: #194851 in compiz (main) "Pink shadows with Compiz" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194851
<ubotu> New bug: #194995 in ubuntu "select language" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194995
<afflux> How to debug a system freeze while running compiz where I could still move the mouse and relogin using SysRq-k?
<ubotu> New bug: #194885 in firefox-3.0 (main) "[hardy] Firefox 3 eats 90 % CPU because of java script" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194885
<ubotu> New bug: #194939 in bash (main) "Removing command-not-found results in error" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194939
<ubotu> New bug: #194997 in ubuntu "i was print a document" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194997
<ubotu> New bug: #194876 in ubuntu "Sound hit or miss" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194876
<ubotu> New bug: #194195 in rhythmbox "Make rhythmbox fade out audio on stop" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194195
<ubotu> New bug: #194642 in evolution-data-server "name parameter for content-type for attachments should be last" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194642
<ubotu> New bug: #194705 in f-spot "f-spot slideshow funky colours on powerpc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194705
<ubotu> New bug: #194825 in brasero "Text location field doesn't work" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194825
<ubotu> New bug: #194908 in gnome-panel "Increase visibility of calendar appointments" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194908
<ubotu> New bug: #194952 in ubuntu "eyes pain, probably due video configuratio" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194952
<ubotu> New bug: #194998 in ubuntu "Main menu creating application does not allow you to browse the path of a manually edited location" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194998
<ubotu> New bug: #194999 in grub (main) "unable to install hardy twice" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194999
<ubotu> New bug: #195000 in ubuntu "[Ubuntu 8.04 alpha5] hardy-alternate-i386 fails to install GRUB " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195000
<ubotu> New bug: #195002 in ktorrent-kde4 (universe) "[Hardy] Ktorrent KDE4 doesn't accept torrent url as argument" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195002
<ubotu> New bug: #194937 in linux-source-2.6.22 "No sound whatsoever on Toshiba Satellite P105-S9339" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194937
<ubotu> New bug: #195003 in ubuntu "java not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195003
<ubotu> New bug: #194938 in vlc (main) "Polling gettimeofday Often, powertop report" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194938
<ubotu> New bug: #194905 in gdm (main) "Don't switch back to user name field if password is entered incorrectly" [Wishlist,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194905
<ubotu> New bug: #195004 in gnome-mount (main) "Storing keys in gnome-keyring does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195004
<ubotu> New bug: #195005 in debian-installer (main) "Debian installer using old translations" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195005
<ubotu> New bug: #194888 in nautilus (main) "all window error" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194888
<ubotu> New bug: #194900 in gdm (main) "Detect non-existent user names at login screen" [Wishlist,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194900
<ubotu> New bug: #194897 in synaptic (main) "Add system-upgrade.png to theme (fixes Synaptic 'Mark All Upgrades')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194897
<ubotu> New bug: #194901 in gimp (main) "GIMP default save directory" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194901
<ubotu> New bug: #195006 in ubuntu "Crash with update-manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195006
<ubotu> New bug: #195007 in gnome-panel (main) "Workspace Switcher Prefernces" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195007
<ubotu> New bug: #195008 in linux (main) "kernel panic: fails to mount root device" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195008
<ubotu> New bug: #195009 in ubuntu "synaptic touchpad not detected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195009
<ubotu> New bug: #194850 in fretsonfire (universe) "FretsOnFire.py crashed with RuntimeError in _load()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194850
<ubotu> New bug: #195011 in netatalk (universe) "netatalk fails assertion, afpd won't launch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195011
<ubotu> New bug: #195012 in haskell-x11-extras (universe) "libghc6-x11-extras-dev in hardy is not installable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195012
<ubotu> New bug: #193911 in katapult (main) "katapult doesn't repeat keys" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193911
<ubotu> New bug: #194886 in ubuntu-docs (main) "Hardy Heron cd repo name needs testing" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194886
<ubotu> New bug: #195013 in firefox-3.0 (main) "Firefox's Italian translation missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195013
<ubotu> New bug: #193902 in firefox-3.0 (main) "[Hardy alpha5] Firefox launcher is broken (on the top menu)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193902
<ubotu> New bug: #194469 in update-manager (main) "Major crash on update from Ubuntu 6.06 to 8.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194469
<ubotu> New bug: #195014 in libdvdread (universe) "Merge libdvdread 0.9.7-8 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195014
<ubotu> New bug: #195015 in ubuntu "Low refresh rate" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195015
<ubotu> New bug: #195016 in gnome-panel (main) "Window switcher and Compiz-Fusion incompatible?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195016
<ubotu> New bug: #195018 in linux-source-2.6.22 "linux-rt freezes on suspend" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195018
<ubotu> New bug: #193899 in gnome-screensaver (main) "[Edgy] Screensaver crashes after unlock" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193899
<ubotu> New bug: #195020 in ubuntu "Locale it_IT missing, but it's present" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195020
<qense> Should I assign bug reports immediatly to the package maintainer/developer when I'm triaging one or should I assign it first to myself and when it's triaged to the maintainer?
<qense> anyone?
<persia> qense: You should only assign bug reports to people when you know they will do it.  Typically this means only assign bugs to yourself, to people you manage, or to people who ask you to do so.
<qense> persia: thanks, but when I've triaged the bug and it's ready to be looked upon by the developer, what should I do?
<persia> qense: Set it to be unassigned.  Anyone is then welcome to work on it.
<qense> ok
<qense> and what about teams?
<qense> they should also assign themselves
<qense> ?
<persia> qense: The same idea typically applies.
<qense> ok, thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #194909 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]: libdwarf" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194909
<ubotu> New bug: #194715 in linux (main) "rt2x00 suspend to ram won't work" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194715
<ubotu> New bug: #194719 in gnome-power-manager (main) "01_proc_sys_batteries.patch causes a regression making gnome-power-manager not detecting the battery properly" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194719
<ubotu> New bug: #195028 in ubuntu "Upgrade bug gutsy to hardy (python errors)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195028
<ubotu> New bug: #194814 in kdebase-kde4 (universe) "A lot of programms can't start because of KComponentData" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194814
<ubotu> New bug: #194335 in i8kutils (universe) "i8kutils does not create /proc/i8k" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194335
<ubotu> New bug: #195029 in mozplugger (universe) "Merge mozplugger 1.10.1-2 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195029
<ubotu> New bug: #195030 in ubuntu "Flash for Linux (F4L)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195030
<ubotu> New bug: #176473 in memaker "layer ordering is not intuitive" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176473
<ubotu> New bug: #195031 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "screen smuges" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195031
<ubotu> New bug: #195034 in language-pack-cs (main) "Nové návrhy na překlad šablony basic-concepts v balíku kubuntu-docs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195034
<ubotu> New bug: #194832 in ubuntu "network traffic pulsing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194832
<james_w> anyone have any idea where /var/lib/python-support/python2.5/bootconfig/__init__.py may come from? It seems to be causing #195028. I can't find any package with that name, nor any package containing files with that name.
<james_w> or rather, where it doesn't come from, as it's absence is causing the error, but some package has told python-support that it exists.
<persia> I've hit the wrong key and lost backscroll, but apt-file tends to be a handy tool to find which package may be providing a file.
<ubotu> New bug: #193856 in transmission "transmission 1.0.5 doesn't set window icon properly" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193856
<ubotu> New bug: #194340 in screenlets (universe) "WindowlistScreenlet.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194340
<ubotu> New bug: #195035 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox won't play a specific track if crossfading is activated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195035
<ubotu> New bug: #195036 in screenlets (universe) "MainMenuScreenlet.py crashed with TypeError in __render_cell()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195036
<james_w> persia: yeah, I've been using packages.ubuntu.com, but it gave no results.
<persia> james_w: That's often out of date.  Does apt-file also give you no results?  How about dpkg -S (assuming you have the file locally)?
<ubotu> New bug: #195038 in ubuntu "Ark don't handle 7z password protected files properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195038
<james_w> persia: I don't have it locally, I'm installing apt-file now.
<persia> james_w: The nice thing about apt-file is that you can run apt-file update to pull the latest Contents.gz manually.  The update schedule for packages.ubuntu.com is unknown.
<james_w> yeah, I'm familiar with the tool, but I didn't have it installed, and thought p.u.c would be quicker, but broken is worse than slower.
<persia> james_w: p.u.c tends to have acceptable levels of service for releases, but it doesn't track development very well.
<james_w> ok, this gets stranger by the minute. apt-file fingers startupmanager, which I have already grabbed the source package off, as google hinted that as well.
<james_w> however, apt-file suggests it is using pycentral, when the problem is with pysupport.
<james_w> also, the source package has no files called bootconfig, and the string doesn't appear in any file either.
<ubotu> New bug: #194912 in ghc6 (universe) "ghc6 6.8.2-1ubuntu1 FTBFS on sparc" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194912
<persia> james_w: Try downloading the possibly offending binary, and inspecting with dpkg --contents.
<james_w> there's also a very different version in gutsy, so I'll try that as well.
<james_w> ah, I had gutsy, hardy does contain the offending files, now to follow the upgrade path and find the bug.
<ubotu> New bug: #194632 in mono (main) "package libmono2.0-cil 1.2.6+dfsg-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured (dup-of: 184681)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194632
<ubotu> New bug: #194754 in gfax (universe) "Can't be installed, unmet libgnomeprint2.2-0 dependency" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194754
<ubotu> New bug: #195041 in screem (main) "screem file not found" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195041
<ubotu> New bug: #195042 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "Java software don't run" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195042
<ubotu> New bug: #195045 in ubuntu "file-roller can't handle 7z password protected files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195045
<ubotu> New bug: #194446 in bogofilter (main) "FTBFS in latest archive rebuild test" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194446
<ubotu> New bug: #194529 in lockfile-progs (main) "FTBFS in latest archive rebuild test" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194529
<ubotu> New bug: #195046 in mozilla-firefox "Ubuntu Firefox bookmarks migration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195046
<ubotu> New bug: #194557 in python2.5 (main) "FTBFS in latest rebuild test" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194557
<ubotu> New bug: #194566 in usbutils (main) "FTBFS in latest rebuild test" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194566
<ubotu> New bug: #194929 in ubuntu "hardy alpha5, i810 fuzzy/choppy problems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194929
<ubotu> New bug: #195051 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "X freezes when Compiz is enabled on ATI Radeon Mobility" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195051
<ubotu> New bug: #192334 in screenlets (universe) "VolumeControlScreenlet.py crashed with ValueError in updateBar()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192334
<ubotu> New bug: #194166 in update-manager "Update manager calls gksu instead of /usr/bin/gksu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194166
<ubotu> New bug: #195055 in ubuntu "Hardy Alpha 5 fails to start on Asus F3Jp with ATI X1700" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195055
<ubotu> New bug: #195056 in kdegraphics (main) "Cannot OCR image from within Kooka" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195056
<ubotu> New bug: #195053 in project-x (universe) "Project-x needs to depend on libcommons-net-java" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195053
<ubotu> New bug: #195054 in bip (universe) "Please sync bip 0.7.0-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195054
<bobbo> Could someone give me a second opinion on Bug #195038 and Bug #195045 . I marked them as duplicate as the program the reporter is talking about is provided by the package described in Bug #122935
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195038 in ubuntu "Ark don't handle 7z password protected files properly (dup-of: 122935)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195038
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122935 in p7zip "p7zip can't decompress password protected 7z files" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/122935
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195045 in ubuntu "file-roller can't handle 7z password protected files (dup-of: 122935)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195045
<secretlondon> hi
<pochu> hi secretlondo{,n} :P
<Iulian> Hey secretlondon, pochu
<ubotu> New bug: #195058 in kdegraphics (main) "[wishlist] Add new OCR engines to Kooka. I would like Tesseract" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195058
<ubotu> New bug: #195059 in thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird package description ends with "XXX Todo"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195059
<ubotu> New bug: #195061 in tracker (main) "Ignored paths and files not ignored" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195061
<ubotu> New bug: #194686 in funguloids (multiverse) "Error installing Funguloids: ogre-plugins-cgprogrammanager doesnt exist" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194686
<james_w> bobbo: I'm not so sure.
<ubotu> New bug: #195063 in file-roller "[hardy] file-roller silently omits files upon .tar(.gz,.bz2) creation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195063
<ubotu> New bug: #195064 in camorama (universe) "camorama freezes after startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195064
<ubotu> New bug: #195065 in ubuntu "Please sync ogre-plugins-cgprogrammanager from debian sid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195065
<james_w> bobbo: if the command line 7z program allows you to do it, then file-roller should as well.
<bobbo> james_w: file-roller and ark depend on the package that Bug #122935 gets the same errors with
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122935 in p7zip "p7zip can't decompress password protected 7z files" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/122935
<james_w> bobbo: yes, but I thought that one said that it works with 7z, but not 7za etc.
 * secretlondon is ploughing through her bug mail
<james_w> so, perhaps file-roller and ark should prefer p7zip-full, and they should definitely prefer 7z over 7za etc.
<bobbo> james_w: file-roller and ark both suggest p7zip-full not p7zip
<ubotu> New bug: #195066 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Display doesn't always go to sleep" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195066
<ubotu> New bug: #195067 in ubuntu "Ubuntu is slower than Windows" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195067
<ubotu> New bug: #195068 in dx (universe) "[typo] in package description: Currently Exploror" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195068
<ubotu> New bug: #193879 in update-manager (main) "dist-upgrade failure,could not download repository indexes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193879
<ubotu> New bug: #195071 in util-linux (main) "umount's "device is busy" statement is verbose?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195071
<ubotu> New bug: #195072 in firefox-3.0 (main) "Firefox 3 beta 3 "go back" UI is wrong with Hardy alpha 5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195072
<pochu> hey Iulian
<ubotu> New bug: #195075 in ubiquity (main) "Typo in german translation of installer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195075
<ubotu> New bug: #195076 in gimp (main) "The GIMP is named in hardy alpha 5 GNU Image Manipulation Program which is not explicit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195076
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #194918 in ubuntu "Can't login Ubuntu 8.04 i386 Alpha 5 Full Install Desktop CD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194918
<ubotu> New bug: #195077 in ubuntu "Hardy Alpha5: wine is broken." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195077
<secretlondon> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hello secretlondon
<afflux> How do we handle bugs about typos in translations? Change the translation and mark as fix commited?
<ubotu> New bug: #194326 in gtkpbbuttons (universe) "mac-book Trackpad" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194326
<ubotu> New bug: #194809 in compizconfig-settings-manager (universe) "Integration with desktop environment should be more flexible" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194809
<ubotu> New bug: #195082 in rhythmbox (main) "mms does not work with activated crossfading" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195082
<ubotu> New bug: #195083 in brasero (main) "Cancel dialog buttons' wording is confusing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195083
<ubotu> New bug: #195079 in bibletime (universe) "BibleTime in Hardy alpha5 crashes with signal 11 (SIGSEGV)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195079
<ubotu> New bug: #195081 in firefox-3.0 (main) "Firefox 3-3 does not print web page or information.  Using Ubuntu alpha, Everything else prints. OK  " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195081
<ubotu> New bug: #195086 in ubuntu "[Gutsy, KDE, v3.5.9] Wen asking information about a DVDRAM the progress bar doesn't update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195086
<ubotu> New bug: #195022 in conky "Conky runs in a black window on Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195022
<ubotu> New bug: #195088 in ghostscript (main) "package gs-common 8.61.dfsg.1-1ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195088
<ubotu> New bug: #195089 in ubiquity (main) "installer io exception not reported in GUI" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195089
<ubotu> New bug: #195090 in command-not-found (main) "Entering ".." in the shell suggests bogus commands" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195090
<ubotu> New bug: #195091 in ubuntu "Giver Package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195091
<ubotu> New bug: #194350 in gnome-power-manager (main) "gnome-power-manager does nothing when my battery runs out (dup-of: 135548)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194350
<ubotu> New bug: #194826 in xserver-xorg-video-via "Corrupt display while/after booting on VIA P4M900 internal graphiccard" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194826
<ubotu> New bug: #195092 in ubuntu "Fglrx Freezing Ubuntu/Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195092
<ubotu> New bug: #195094 in ktorrent-kde4 (universe) "Random segfault while downloading using ktorrent-kde4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195094
<ubotu> New bug: #195095 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Get notification about sleep failed even though it seems to have gone well after suspend" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195095
<ubotu> New bug: #195098 in evolution (main) "mails stay in the outbox even when sent and are sent again" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195098
<ubotu> New bug: #194817 in hardware-monitor (universe) "Listed under empty "Utility" category instead of "System and Hardware" or "Utilities"" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194817
<ubotu> New bug: #194201 in hal (main) "Battery Monitor not working (neither the battery applet) on Hardy" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194201
<ubotu> New bug: #194343 in ubuntu "Keyboard goes suddenly bananas" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194343
<ubotu> New bug: #195100 in wildmidi (universe) "Wildmidi should provide a timiditi.conf file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195100
<secretlondon> lotsa bugs today
<secretlondon> guess everyone is at home playing with their computers
<lee__> ;-)
<afflux> playing with alpha 5, especially
<secretlondon> yep
<pochu> slomo_, persia: bug 195100 sounds familiar :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195100 in wildmidi "Wildmidi should provide a timiditi.conf file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195100
<pochu> slomo_: should I move the configuration file from gst-bad to libwildmidi and change where the gst midi plugin checks for the configuration file?
<ubotu> New bug: #194681 in firefox-3.0 (main) "Firefox Packages Search Bar Uses Old URL" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194681
<secretlondon> hmm evolution data server is using 75% of my cpu..
<pochu> secretlondon: you are lucky if it doesn't use a 100% cpu
<secretlondon> yeah - doesn't look very friendly for a celeron 1200
<pochu> secretlondon: bug 151536
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151536 in evolution-data-server "Hangs on login and uses 100% cpu" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/151536
<secretlondon> ah
<ubotu> New bug: #194743 in tracker (main) "tracker-applet icon constantly animates even when idle" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194743
<secretlondon> wonder if that is the same old tracker and image files bug
<ubotu> New bug: #194887 in linux (main) "rtl8187 doesn't load with 2.6.24-8" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194887
<hggdh> secretlondon: still with 70%+ CPU on e-d-s?
<secretlondon> yeah
<secretlondon> download debug packages
<hggdh> yes
<hggdh> then gdb into it
<secretlondon> I'm doing
<hggdh> and 'thread apply all bt', please. You will also need libbonobo and glib* debug packages
<secretlondon> yeah
<secretlondon> just getting them all
<hggdh> secretlondon: is Evo itself running, or just e-d-s?
<secretlondon> its the same with both
<secretlondon> i've closed evo and stiull have the 70%+ cpu
<secretlondon> the dbgsym packages seem to be for earlier versions
<secretlondon> could be me though
<hggdh> use the dbg
<secretlondon> yeah I don't have dbg for all bits of evo
<hggdh> the dbgsym are created after the packages. Evo build-up (and glib) also create *.dbg. Either dbgsym or dbg will do the trick (but, of course, not both at the same time)
<ubotu> New bug: #185588 in evolution-data-server "evolution-data-server-2.22 crashed with signal 5" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185588
<ubotu> New bug: #195103 in update-manager (main) "Bug d'update-manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195103
<pochu> hggdh: I have that once in a while, but I never use evolution
<pochu> I use tasks, though. not sure if it is related
<secretlondon> don't have -dbg for libbonobo, only dbgsym (which are for earlier versions)
<james_w> Anyone suggest how to get hold of gdm logs when the reporter can't login?
<james_w> I'm going to suggest trying a different session, but any other suggestions would be useful
<james_w> bug 194918
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194918 in ubuntu "Can't login Ubuntu 8.04 i386 Alpha 5 Full Install Desktop CD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194918
<ubotu> New bug: #195104 in amsn (universe) "Amsn won't start. It initialization script fails." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195104
<secretlondon> downloading at 3k/s
<hggdh> pochu: I have been trying to zero in this loop without success... mv o got some backtraces, but incomplete. I myself had it only once, but my S.O. took me out of the laptop kicking & screaming, so I could not follow it
<ubotu> New bug: #195105 in firefox-3.0 (main) "Choosing from Firefox context menu to view a selected image should open the default GNOME image viewer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195105
<hggdh> james_w: if you log in via tty0, you can get  the /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<james_w> hggdh: how do you get to tty0?
<hggdh> press Ctrl-Alt-F1
<james_w> hggdh: ah, that doesn't work on my machine, so I didn't want to suggest it.
<hggdh> try to login into X/GDM by changing the session type to fail-safe Gnome
<hggdh> then (if successful) ask the reporter to look for Xorg.1.log
<hggdh> or change the session type to xterm
<hggdh> (bottom left of the GDM login page)
<secretlondon> its suddenly stopped - i noticed when the fan stopped
<james_w> thanks hggdh
<hggdh> secretlondon: darn! once again we cannot get it
<ubotu> New bug: #195107 in language-pack-cs (main) "Nové návrhy na překlad šablony games v balíku kubuntu-docs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195107
<secretlondon> i have something
<hggdh> pochu: remember that e-d-s is used elsewhere in gnome (perhaps tasks?)
<hggdh> secretlondon: what do you have?
<secretlondon> just attaching
<hggdh> k
<secretlondon> doesn't look that useful
<ubotu> New bug: #195108 in firefox-3.0 (main) "Firefox should make use of the GNOME passwords manager to manage its passwords" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195108
<ubotu> New bug: #194263 in gnome-power-manager (main) "gnome-power-manager does not work as expected after updates. (Hardy) (dup-of: 194201)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194263
<secretlondon> x crashed. when it started up evo did the same thing, and then stopped using 100% cpu after I started gdb (again)
<ubotu> New bug: #194834 in hal (main) "battery charge level is not updated at all (dup-of: 194201)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194834
<ubotu> New bug: #195109 in firefox-3.0 (main) "Firefox is not compatible with GNOME session manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195109
<hggdh> secretlondon: yes, missing a lot of symbols...
<hggdh> I am giving up on it... I will open upstream with what we have, and hope that someone there also has it
<secretlondon> the one I have after restart has more
<secretlondon> but I can't install a lot of the debug versions as they are too old
<hggdh> secretlondon: yes, there are some packages out-of-sync. The Evo dbg/dbgsym are OK, but some others are not
<hggdh> glib seems to be ok, though
<hggdh> (for adm64, at least)
<hggdh> s/adm/amd/
<ubotu> New bug: #195111 in gnuplot (universe) "gnuplot is not GNU and not free Software" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195111
<james_w> there's has-alarms-in-range? in the backtrace, it may just be spending too much time trying to work out whether to activate an alarm.
<secretlondon> I've just added another one - this also has alarms in range in
<james_w> though as it's about the only readable part of the backtrace it may be a red herring.
<hggdh> it may, it may be not... the problem is that some of the previous stacktraces do not match this one (and others do)
<james_w> it's probably the sort of bug where multiple issues can be wrapped in to one, so that may not be surprising.
<james_w> Also, checking for alarms is the sort of thing you would expect to find in backtraces a reasonable amount of time, as it will be done regularly.
<hggdh> the single one I had did not have any of them
<hggdh> OTH, this may be a loop at a higher level
<ubotu> New bug: #195110 in ubuntu "icons messed up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195110
<ubotu> New bug: #195112 in compiz (main) "Fullscreen windows don't fit to the workspace" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195112
<hggdh> and thread 2 seems to be the single one running
<hggdh> secretlondon: if you get a new X crash, do you have the time to get into the console, and see if e-d-s is eating up CPU (without logging into X again)?
<secretlondon> i tried to do alt F1 and nothing
<hggdh> you got no console?
<secretlondon> no response
<hggdh> ctrl-alt-f1?
<secretlondon> ah - didn't try that sorry
<secretlondon> will do next time
<hggdh> :-) no need to apologise... at least we know we have another chance
<secretlondon> all the evo plugins are too old
<secretlondon> debug wise
<ubotu> New bug: #193889 in awn-extras "Terminal Applet crashes on pressing Ctrl+Alt+T or Ctrl+Alt+N" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193889
<ubotu> New bug: #195113 in gscan2pdf (universe) "error message saving image although image saved correctly" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195113
<ubotu> New bug: #195114 in fast-user-switch-applet (main) "Hardy Alpha5: fast-user-switch gives a big void, white screen." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195114
<ubotu> New bug: #195115 in bluez-gnome (main) "Update to latest version 0.23" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195115
<ubotu> New bug: #195116 in gvfs (main) "gvfs: file transfers from remote server fail " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195116
<hggdh> ?? my evolution-plugins are at current level
<hggdh> and so is the dbgsym and dbg
<hggdh> what I find weird on you bt is that gdb states it loaded glib symbols, but does not resolve them
<hggdh> well, anyway, this seems related to e-d-s alone, not evo or evo-plugins. I think -- except for the webcal.
<secretlondon> installed evo-plugs 2.21.91 evo-plugins-dbgsym 2.12.0
<hggdh> mine are both 2.21.91
<hggdh> even in the repos
<secretlondon> hmm. I'll try removing from sources.list and readding
<ubotu> New bug: #194125 in network-manager (main) "networkmanager in ubuntu 7.10 in wired internet connection does not grant full Inet access" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194125
<ubotu> New bug: #195117 in ubuntu "cdrom mounted not at /media/cdrom0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195117
<secretlondon> # Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify: against the`dbgsym repos
<hggdh> ah, there is hope, then
<hggdh> also, you are the first I hear that can pretty much reproduce it at will (sort of, of course)
<hggdh> and I think the dbgsyms are signed by pitti, and his key is not in the base dist
<pochu> secretlondon: http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/main/e/evolution-data-server/evolution-data-server-dbgsym_2.21.91-0ubuntu1_i386.ddeb
<secretlondon> for eds itself I have a dbg
<pochu> if you can't get apt working, you can download manually from the web
<pochu> ah
<secretlondon> yep
<pochu> well, that will work for other packages too :)
<hggdh> :-)
<secretlondon> i think the prob was that my sources.list was a mess
<ubotu> New bug: #195118 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Battery stays at 100% when discharging" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195118
<secretlondon> once i've got more debug versions i'll reboot and try again
<hggdh> I will have to disconnect in at most 40 min -- just arrived in Paris this morning, and I could not sleep in the flight... so I am pretty much fried... I am getting to the point I will hit the keyboard with my head ;-)
<secretlondon> no prob
<secretlondon> i'll add to the bug whatever i get anyway :)
 * secretlondon is supposed to be going out this evening anyway
<hggdh> thanks, secretlondon. I really appreciate it
<secretlondon> no problem
 * hggdh is starting to drool on the keyboard
<Nafallo> ugh
<Nafallo> £14.99 for a damn pizza
<hggdh> welcome to GB...
<secretlondon> you can 2 for less than that on a weekday
<secretlondon> £9 for 2 * any size here mon -> thurs
<hggdh> go to the US, and you get one for $10. It will suck, but it is still cheap
<Nafallo> baah
<Nafallo> I was friends with my pizzeria in Sweden :-P
<secretlondon> we have a chicken shop here that does 10" pizza for £1.50 put its a bit random and they often don't have any toppings
<Nafallo> got pizzas that took three days to eat for about half the English price.
<ubotu> New bug: #195119 in gdm (main) "[hardy]GDM segfaults after settings are changed in Language Support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195119
<ubotu> New bug: #195121 in ubiquity (main) "software-properties-gtk is not installed on Hardy Alpha 5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195121
<secretlondon> pizza is good in the fridge the day after, certainly
<Nafallo> two days after actually
 * hggdh feels slightly nauseated
<secretlondon> sure :)
 * secretlondon stops taling about food
<ubotu> New bug: #195122 in ubuntu "Compiz Scale: Windows not reachable after scaled view" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195122
<ubotu> New bug: #195123 in libao (main) "Man page incorrectly documents 'default_driver' libao.conf option key" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195123
<afflux> someone's complaining about default settings of conky (running as standalone window, not as a widget in the desktop-window): bug 195022 . Should the defaults be changed or should it be marked as wontfix? (I marked it as invalid before, as the reporter wasn't aware of that this behavior is configurable)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195022 in conky "Conky runs in a black window on Hardy" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195022
<secretlondon> wishlist?
<afflux> secretlondon: not sure, as I'm running conky in a standalone window on purpose
<afflux> and I think some others might do this as well
<Nafallo> secretlondon: sure. I want pizza. when will you pop by?
<afflux> No matter what we'll do, one party will complain, I think.
<Nafallo> oh
<Nafallo> bugs
<hggdh> g'night all, I will hit the shower and then the bed (in that order)
<secretlondon> night
<ubotu> New bug: #195124 in kdebase-workspace (universe) ""Switch user" from K menu starts krunner" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195124
<ubotu> New bug: #195125 in gcalctool (main) "accessability enhancement: 5 min fix?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195125
<ubotu> New bug: #194537 in linux (main) "GNOME automatic login freezes" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194537
<walter> newbie having trouble figuring out if apport crashes are duplicates (should I just go away or file new bug or ???)
<secretlondon> it doesn't hurt to file a new bug
 * secretlondon notes that the eds bug comes back once she closed gdb. 
<ubotu> New bug: #195129 in evolution (main) "SIGSEGV while using calendar, e_cal_menu_target_new_select " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195129
<ubotu> New bug: #195130 in laptop-mode-tools (main) "laptop_mode tries to check file on /proc which doesn't exist" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195130
<ubotu> New bug: #195131 in ubuntu "'E:Type 'wget' is not known on line 50 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list, E:The list of sources could not be read.'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195131
<walter> Is there a way to attach a crash report to a similar bug (for more info) or it it just as useful to file a new bug and get it triaged as duplicate?
<ubotu> New bug: #193842 in acpi-support (main) "Please sponsor cherrypicked fixes for acpi-support into Hardy" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193842
<secretlondon> not from apport - it will not attach your info if you don
<secretlondon> 't create a new bug
<james_w> secretlondon: were you attaching to the running eds process?
<secretlondon> yes
<ubotu> New bug: #194913 in sun-java5 (multiverse) "download impossible look at the information" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194913
<ubotu> New bug: #195132 in pidgin (main) "font color changes after pasting text" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195132
<secretlondon> unksi: you just beat me too it! they'll have added something random to sources.list (prob from the forums)
<Unksi> yea, looks like that :)
<Unksi> the report cant get much more vague than that :/
<james_w> secretlondon: in that case it probably pauses execution of eds, which is why the problem appears to go away.
<secretlondon> james_w ah thanks
<james_w> secretlondon: so, just leave gdb running and all of your problems are solved :)
<secretlondon> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #194650 in linux (main) "computer locks up using rt61pci" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194650
<walter> OK, thanks! One other question. If I'm fairly sure my crash is a dupe (from browsing some of the choices) it there a way to "vote" to add weight to an existing bug (e.g. lots of folks are hitting this) without irritating everyone or wasting server space on an new bug? I guess I'm wondering if the upload process increments a count based on parsing my uploaded crash even if I don't file a bug...
<walter> ...or attach it to an existing bug. Well, actually a couple of Q's :-)
<james_w> walter: you can confirm the existing bug report if it is the same as what you are seeing, and also provide any information you have.
<james_w> however a "me too" to a report that already has loads of those is not useful.
<ubotu> New bug: #195135 in gcc-4.2 (main) "Package request - AMD Optimized compilers." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195135
<ubotu> New bug: #194561 in linux (main) "Only 1 of 4 CPUs show after installing some packages" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194561
<secretlondon> urgh torrential rain. I'm supposed to be going to the pembury later
<ubotu> New bug: #195126 in pidgin (main) "pidgin crashed with SIGSEGV in sqlite3_vmprintf()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195126
<ubotu> New bug: #195136 in ubuntu "No wireless for Intel 3945 in Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195136
<ubotu> New bug: #195137 in claws-mail-extra-plugins (universe) "[hardy] claws-mail feeds-reader (RSSylp) fails to load" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195137
<walter> Thanks all. I've figured out how to tar and attach crash files, so moving forward if it looks like something new I'll file a new bug (no brainer), if I have more info I'll add comments to an existing, and if the original was for a different CPU / etc. I'll go ahead and attach my crash manually. If it already has plenty of "me too"s I'll just [optionally] subscribe and go on my way :-)
<secretlondon> :)
<james_w> walter: sounds perfect to me.
<ubotu> New bug: #194915 in stardict (universe) "Stardict's scan not compatible with Firefox 3 Beta 3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194915
<ubotu> New bug: #195138 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "Screen reslution can not be set" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195138
<ubotu> New bug: #195139 in ubuntu "MSI P6NGM-L Chipset NVIDIA GeForce 7050 /nForce 610i unsupported" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195139
 * secretlondon has just had a "Please fix my bug now!!!" comment..
<Unksi> :D
<secretlondon> ubuntu weekly news has misspelt intrepid several times..
<secretlondon> i expect interpid will be common
<Nafallo> hehehehe
<Unksi> :D
<Unksi> that will probably be a hard word for most people
<Unksi> like my nick is, usually people spell it as unski, wonder why..
<Unksi> must have something to do with me being finn or something
<secretlondon> no - ski is like a typical russian ending
<Unksi> ok
<pochu> ==== Hugs for Bugs Day ==== * Start: See Above * End: See Below
<pochu> that's funny :)
<secretlondon> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #195140 in avahi (main) "SetHostName can be called by users" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195140
<ubotu> New bug: #194662 in linux (main) "iwl3945 in 2.6.24-8 spams syslog" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194662
<ubotu> New bug: #194763 in gcalctool (main) "[French and English] use the additional capabilities of the extended views also in the basic view" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194763
<ubotu> New bug: #195143 in ubuntu "After update to Hardy Heron Alpha 5 leftclicks count as doubleclicks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195143
<ubotu> New bug: #195144 in ocamlcreal (universe) "ocamlcreal_0.7-4 FTBFS on amd64" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195144
<ubotu> New bug: #194830 in kubuntu-meta (main) "usb stick not displayed anymore" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194830
<ubotu> New bug: #195146 in avant-window-navigator (universe) "awn-manager.svg missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195146
<ubotu> New bug: #195148 in pidgin (main) "status does not update appropriately" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195148
<ubotu> New bug: #195145 in wammu (universe) "sony ericsson w810i no names" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195145
<ubotu> New bug: #195147 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Host Protected Area detected by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195147
<ubotu> New bug: #195149 in yelp (main) "amsn e-mail not open" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195149
<ubotu> New bug: #195150 in yelp (main) "Some nroff macros are not recognised by yelp" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195150
<ubotu> New bug: #194633 in ubuntu-dev-tools (universe) "pbuilder-dist requires arch argument" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194633
<ubotu> New bug: #194634 in ubuntu-dev-tools (universe) "ppaput incorectly asserts it's part of the MOTU sponsorship process in the code and in the man page" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194634
<ubotu> New bug: #194635 in ubuntu-dev-tools (universe) "Please remove process-interdiff from ubuntu-dev-tools" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194635
<ubotu> New bug: #194704 in ubuntu-dev-tools (universe) "404main doesn't work" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194704
<ubotu> New bug: #195153 in yelp (main) "Yelp take a lot of ressource" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195153
<ubotu> New bug: #194618 in ubuntu-dev-tools (universe) "grab-revu script is empty." [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194618
<ubotu> New bug: #194619 in ubuntu-dev-tools (universe) "AUTHORS file is executable" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194619
<ubotu> New bug: #194621 in ubuntu-dev-tools (universe) "checkrdepends should not do per binary arch checks by default" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194621
<ubotu> New bug: #195154 in ubuntu "[needs-sync] puredata" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195154
 * pochu loves new bugs being fixed :)
<ubotu> New bug: #194848 in ubiquity (main) "hardy alpha 5 closes session after choose keyboard" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194848
<ubotu> New bug: #195155 in linux-source-2.6.22 "iwl4965 reports Microcode SW error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195155
<ubotu> New bug: #195158 in ubuntu "Please package flickrapi for ubuntu" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195158
<ubotu> New bug: #195159 in ubiquity (main) "The new time zone / city choosing is annoying" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195159
<ubotu> New bug: #195163 in ubuntu "hardy alpha 5 live - autocompletion for command arguments in gnome terminal is not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195163
<ubotu> New bug: #195164 in rhythmbox (main) "Music menu is empty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195164
<ubotu> New bug: #195165 in epiphany-browser (main) "Java applets do not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195165
<ubotu> New bug: #195166 in qemu (universe) "qemu v0.9.1  - Minix hangs on kernel load" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195166
<ubotu> New bug: #195167 in scite (universe) "SciTE needs repackaging" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195167
<ubotu> New bug: #195168 in thunderbird (main) "Keeps crashing since upgrade to Hardy Heron." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195168
<ubotu> New bug: #195169 in ubuntu "gtk window borders turn gray and disappear with focus " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195169
<ubotu> New bug: #195170 in nspluginwrapper (multiverse) "npviewer.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_free_chain_with_offset()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195170
<ubotu> New bug: #195173 in epiphany-browser (main) "page source doesn't work anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195173
<ubotu> New bug: #195171 in drivel (universe) "Drivel Shift Tab not recognized in the text box" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195171
<ubotu> New bug: #195172 in ubuntu "Theme not fully loaded on hardy alpha4 live CD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195172
<ubotu> New bug: #194171 in nautilus (main) "[hardy] nautilus crashes during move when you close last nautilus window" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194171
<ubotu> New bug: #195096 in exaile "Exaile close when try to obtain information of a songs (dup-of: 123409)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195096
<ubotu> New bug: #195174 in openoffice.org (main) "Autofilter in calc scans a maximum of 255 rows" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195174
<secretlondon> i've got a bug that it seems can only be fixed by a lib being promoted to main
<secretlondon> how do I go about suggesting that?
<ubotu> New bug: #195177 in qlandkarte (universe) "FFe & sync qlandkarte 0.7.1~dfsg.1-1 from debian unstable" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195177
<persia> secretlondon: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionProcess is one way to do it, but there are a couple libraries that just aren't considered ready for main, in which case the bugs can't be fixed easily or soon.
<secretlondon> persia: thanks
<secretlondon> it sounds like it needs to be started by developers as I can't post to - devel
<secretlondon> the library concerned is sdl-pango, and the program that needs it is in edubuntu - bug #184224
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 184224 in tuxtype "FTBFS in latest archive rebuild test" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184224
<persia> secretlondon: That sounds like something does need to be moved between components (either sdl-pango or tuxtype).  If you're up for drafting the MIR, sending an email to the edubuntu team would likely get you a developer willing to post to -devel.  If not, you can at least indicate the bug is triaged, as the cause and two possible solutions are known.
<secretlondon> persia: I know that the current upstream version of tuxpaint (also in main) depends on sdl-pango too (although it can be built without it)
<persia> secretlondon: Is that currently disabled in the build, or is tuxpaint FTBFS as well?  It may be that there was a transition for the library: sometimes when the library binary package name changes, it needs a new push to main.
<ubotu> New bug: #195179 in mscore (universe) "Please update mscore to 0.9.1d+dfsg-0ubuntu2 (debdiff attached)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195179
<ubotu> New bug: #195182 in pidgin (main) "pidgin buddy list would not appear even though the application showed me connected and available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195182
<ubotu> New bug: #195183 in evince (main) "[hardy] severe memory leak opening PDF" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195183
<secretlondon> tuxpaint is currently on an earlier version as the dd went awol for a bit
<ubotu> New bug: #194535 in mono-addins (main) "FTBFS in latest archive rebuild test" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194535
<ubotu> New bug: #195180 in nautilus (main) "user-mountable (nfs) filesystems are not showing up in Computer view of nautilus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195180
<ubotu> New bug: #195184 in firefox-3.0 (main) "Firefox 3.0 doesn't keep page layout when writing a page to drive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195184
<secretlondon> debian doesn't have the version that requires sdl-pango
<pochu> Hmm, ubotu is back
<pochu> I liked how was the channel yesterday, so although I didn't like the idea of moving ubotu announcements to a different channel in the past, I support it now :)
<persia> pochu: It is admittedly annoying to have to watch two channels, but it helps conversation.
<secretlondon> was the bot actually on a different channel yesterday or was it just broken?
<persia> secretlondon: Aha.  A new library in a new upstream is exactly the sort of thing that generally needs an MIR.  Good catch.
<ubotu> New bug: #195186 in gimp (main) "Gimp Crashes when Cheese steals webcam" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195186
<pochu> persia: to be honest I wouldn't join the new channel :P
<secretlondon> pochu: the bugs don't go away ;)
<persia> pochu: Makes sense.  I'd probably only troll there when bored and looking for new things to triage.
<secretlondon> you get a good feel of stuff when reading them though - and some are very easy to work on
<pochu> persia: I could also /ignore ubotu on this channel, but I think the moving wouldn't only benefit me :)
<pochu> I already get too many bugs in my mail
<pochu> I was about to remove the autojoin on this channel the other day (I removed 5 channels). After yesterday and this evening conversations, I think this channel would be really useful if ubotu was killed ;)
 * Nafallo tickles pochu 
<persia> secretlondon: True.  I agree there is value of seeing the bugs, I just find that the bugsquad isn't so talkative and friendly since ubotu started to talk so much, and find myself no longer as motivated to swap back whenever anyone says anything, because it might just be new bugs.
<secretlondon> true
<ubotu> New bug: #195191 in gvfs (main) "gvfsd-sftp crashed with SIGSEGV in g_data_input_stream_read_line() (dup-of: 187200)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195191
 * pochu kicks ubotu 
 * pochu hits send button
<pochu> hey Nafallo :)
<pochu> Nafallo: do you want to do next liboobs update? :P
<Nafallo> pochu: naah. I'll just take the boobs :-)
<secretlondon> tut tut
<Nafallo> li... is that some kind of mix between le and la?
<pochu> Nafallo: last release was funny: "Changes since last release - 0"
<Nafallo> haha
<Nafallo> why?
<secretlondon> think its a gender neutral version so it can refer to man boobs too
<pochu> to release a tarball for the 2.21.91 GNOME release :)
<Nafallo> la boobs then ;-)
<pochu> which isn't really needed, it was just to say "hey I'm here!"
<persia> Ummm   "oobs" is the active part of the name...
<Nafallo> ooh persia :-)
<secretlondon> they blatantly chose the name to spell boobs though
<secretlondon> even if it is lib-oobs
<ubotu> New bug: #195195 in ubuntu "update-manager crash on start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195195
<secretlondon> arggh. i hate having to reply to all to reply to a mailing list
<ubotu> New bug: #194616 in brasero (main) "Backport Brasero 0.7.1 to Gutsy" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194616
<ubotu> New bug: #195196 in graphmonkey (universe) "graphmonkey: Upgrade to new upstream release (1.7)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195196
<ubotu> New bug: #195197 in ubuntu "bug KDE plugin Adobe flash 9 in Konqueror" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195197
<pochu> secretlondon++
<pochu> and then wondering if the people in To and CC are subscribed to the list...
 * persia assumes anyone not subscribed to the list will check the public archives for responses
 * pochu then removes persia from the mail he's writing ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #195199 in system-config-printer-kde (main) "Printer is not detected and configured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195199
<ubotu> New bug: #195200 in openoffice.org2 "OpenOffice 2.3 freezes when Macro-function needs JRE" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195200
<secretlondon> 195200 is a dupe
<ubotu> New bug: #195202 in gvfs (main) "Can't access to floppy disk" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195202
<ubotu> New bug: #195203 in titantools (universe) "runas segfault" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195203
<ubotu> New bug: #195205 in povray (multiverse) "povray-examples" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195205
<nixternal> w00t, bug announcements are back!
<secretlondon> nixternal: but for how long?
<ubotu> New bug: #195206 in gweled (universe) "[feature request]pausing game and possibility to turn off sound" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195206
<ubotu> New bug: #195207 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus is following symbolic links when emptying trash again" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195207
<ubotu> New bug: #195208 in rhythmbox (main) "rythmbox doesn't work for iPod touch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195208
<ubotu> New bug: #194052 in gnome-power-manager (main) "gpm does not create the correct profiling files" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194052
<ubotu> New bug: #193820 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox-client crashed with signal 5" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193820
<ubotu> New bug: #195212 in linux (main) "Hardy doesn't have kernel transitional packages from Dapper" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195212
<ubotu> New bug: #195213 in ubuntu "[Hardy] "waiting root file system" with 2.6.24-8-generic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195213
<ubotu> New bug: #195216 in ubuntu "Permission troubles copying file to NTFS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195216
<ubotu> New bug: #195218 in ubuntu "IBM X31 hangs in "loading hardware driver" with Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195218
<ubotu> New bug: #194090 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (restricted) "fglrx restricted driver doesn't work on hardy" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194090
<ubotu> New bug: #195219 in ubuntu "Graph intel 855 does not work " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195219
<ubotu> New bug: #194360 in usplash (main) "Usplash makes boot too slow (dup-of: 61711)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194360
<ubotu> New bug: #195221 in ubuntu "Wrong UDMA mode due to error in 40/80 wire cable detection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195221
<ubotu> New bug: #195223 in ubuntu "Power Manager Applet giving incorrect information" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195223
<ubotu> New bug: #195228 in totem (main) "[hardy alpha 5] Totem YouTube browser can't be activated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195228
<ubotu> New bug: #195229 in emerald (universe) "emerald crashed with SIGSEGV in main_arena()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195229
<ubotu> New bug: #195230 in gnome-utils (main) "gnome-screenshot does not remember user settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195230
<ubotu> New bug: #195234 in ubuntu "gobuntu hardy rescue disk can't load kernel modules" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195234
<ubotu> New bug: #195235 in gnomebaker (universe) "Gnome Baker does not remember Disk Meta info if write failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195235
<secretlondon> I've started the main inclusion report for sdlpango, and linked it to the bug. I'm not sure how much further I can go with it tbh
<ubotu> New bug: #195237 in totem-pl-parser (main) "Please sponsor totem-pl-parser 2.21.92 (main) into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195237
<ubotu> New bug: #195238 in firefox-3.0 (main) "Firefox 3.3 renders websites very poorly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195238
<ubotu> New bug: #195239 in gnomebaker (universe) "Gnome baker project name should be drive label" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195239
<ubotu> New bug: #195240 in ubuntu "therm_adt746x kernel module is not auto loaded" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195240
<secretlondon> good night
<ubotu> New bug: #195243 in gnomebaker (universe) "gnome baker adds user's name to disk meta data without asking" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195243
<ubotu> New bug: #195242 in ubuntu "[needs packaging] Gwyddion" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195242
<ubotu> New bug: #195246 in hal (main) "USB subsytem broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195246
<ubotu> New bug: #195247 in wine (universe) "[needs-packaging] wine 0.9.56" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195247
<ubotu> New bug: #194536 in monodoc (main) "FTBFS in latest archive rebuild test" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194536
<ubotu> New bug: #195249 in python-setuptools (main) "upgrade to setuptools 0.6c8/0.6final" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195249
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-02-16
<Ryan52> bug 329948
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 329948 in ubuntu "Someone please help me out." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/329948
<Ryan52> oh, yes, that's a bug.
 * maco giggles at title
<Ryan52> :)
<dholbach> good morning
<maco> hello ther
<dholbach> hi maco
<davmor2> Guys on intrepid does anyone else get an error when using System->Preferences->Keyboard to add a new keyboard language?
<stgraber> davmor2: hey, if you happen to do some testing before alpha-5, can you do a quick LTSP test, see if it now goes past the installer ?
<stgraber> davmor2: (I'm supposed to get fast internet really soon now, that'll help :))
<davmor2> stgraber: I'm doing some smoke testing this afternoon so I'll add it for you :)
<davmor2> stgraber: can you do a quick test on keyboard and let me know if you get an error adding a new layout please
<stgraber> davmor2: seems too work though selecting it doesn't actually switch to the new layout
<stgraber> davmor2: I had US-int on this one and added Swiss french
<davmor2> Meh just an issue here then :)
<davmor2> stgraber: thanks :)
<stgraber> np
<philsf> can someone who understands kernel backtraces please take a look at the following dmesg and give me a hint of what's goiing on? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/21975410/dmesg.log it's from Bug #325238, where there are other debugging information and attachments
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 325238 in linux "BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/325238
<stgraber> philsf: looks like memory issue, the call trace doesn't show anything driver-specific
<stgraber> philsf: if that's your computer, did you try a memtest on it ? if it's not your, maybe you should suggest the reporter to do it
<philsf> stgraber:
<philsf> stgraber: I did a memtest, yes
<philsf> I can do a longer one
<philsf> I did 3 or 4 passes only
<stgraber> ok, may be something in the kernel then
<stgraber> you should try to ping ogasawara when she wakes up (west coast
<philsf> the machine is now working, after I removed the nvidia card
<stgraber> oh, did you also get the bug with the nvidia card but without the binary driver ?
<stgraber> (just trying to isolate the issue there)
<philsf> well, I booted the livecd, does it already try the binary driver?
<philsf> stgraber: will it suffice to remove nvidia-glx-new package, or should I remove nvidia-*?
<stgraber> no, the livecd doesn't contain the binary driver
<stgraber> so if you get the bug with the livecd, then it's not the binary driver that's at fault
<philsf> I'm open to suggestions :)
<stgraber> meaning that the kernel team is probably interested in hearing about your bug (they can't fix issues with the binary driver but they can for pretty much everything else)
<philsf> I tried with two optial media: a cd and a dvd, both hardy
<philsf> good to hear, thanks. I'll try #ubuntu-kernel again in a while. no one responded there when I asked
<BUGabundo> philsf: they are like that: a tad slow
<BUGabundo> but if you wait they will reply
<stgraber> philsf: try asking ogasawara in 3-4 hours
<BUGabundo> busy ppl I guess
<philsf> yes, and I'm in wrong timezone :) thanks stgraber
<ogra> BUGabundo, well, some of us tend to sleep at night :)
<ogra> you could make a proposal to sleep faster :P
<stgraber> ogra: 48h days ? :)
<ogra> heh
<BUGabundo> eheh
<philsf> for those who exclusively work online, there's http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/28-hour_day
<BUGabundo> ogra is EVERYONE on that channel sleeping ? eheeh
<Hew> seb128: What should we do about bug 254671? There are now 8 Jaunty dupes for it. Is it a problem with the retracer?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254671 in gnome-desktop "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with signal 5 in gdk_x_error()" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254671
<seb128> Hew: it's not a problem with the retracer but that stacktace seems to indicate that something is crashing somewhere in the gsd code
<seb128> Hew: it doesn't mean that's the same crasher than the one fixed, better to have a new bug about the jaunty issue
<seb128> Hew: it's confusing to mix fixed issues and new similar ones
<Hew> seb128: Yes, I left it for a few days because I was unsure, but there are more and more. I guess I should take the first new bug and make the rest dupes of that?
<seb128> right
<seb128> and if you get the issue open an upstream bug
<Hew> will do, but I haven't experienced it yet
<drguildo> is it just me or is there no pixmap engine available for the amd64 architecture?
<bddebian> Boo
<BUGabundo1> foo
<bddebian> :)
<BUGabundo1> now to find ogasawara
<BUGabundo1> ogasawara: ping
<BUGabundo1> I have here a friend with a laptop from Insys
<BUGabundo1> with a SIS board
<BUGabundo1> I'm having trouble getting eth (or pretty much anything) working
<BUGabundo1> to install via wubi, I had to disable acpi
<BUGabundo1> using ubuntu 8.10 FYI
<BUGabundo1> any tips on how to get this working? or should he just forget about it?
<BUGabundo> bddebian: did my messages show up?
<BUGabundo> or was I down?
<bddebian> This is the last one I have from you: <BUGabundo1> any tips on how to get this working? or should he just forget about it?
<BUGabundo> thanks
<BUGabundo> that's it
<BUGabundo> IRC went down, so I wasn't sure it had it the #
<BUGabundo> now to get some feedback on this
<thomasdelbeke> Hi there
<thomasdelbeke> Plz take a look at this:
<thomasdelbeke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/118866/
<thomasdelbeke> I had previously posted this:
<thomasdelbeke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/belpic/+bug/320480
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 320480 in belpic "beidgui crashes on "no locale NL" because it is not installed; problem is: it cannot be revoked, not even by apt-get --reinstall install" [Undecided,New]
<thomasdelbeke> But it now seems that the nl locale thing is not the cause
<thomasdelbeke> I re-experienced it in a new stable 8.10 partition
<thomasdelbeke> Is it by any chance the same as this(?):
<thomasdelbeke> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=691387
<thomasdelbeke> Do I need to close the old one or reformulate the title?
<thomasdelbeke> Hi there,
<thomasdelbeke> anyone can help me with it?
<thomasdelbeke> Or wrong channel?
<BUGabundo> thomasdelbeke: with what?
<thomasdelbeke> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=691387
<thomasdelbeke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/belpic/+bug/320480
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 320480 in belpic "beidgui crashes on "no locale NL" because it is not installed; problem is: it cannot be revoked, not even by apt-get --reinstall install" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> no idea
<thomasdelbeke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/118866/
<thomasdelbeke> what it is you mean?
<thomasdelbeke> I filed this a while ago
<thomasdelbeke> I was wondering what to do with it?
<thomasdelbeke> Should I ask on another channel?
<thomasdelbeke> Anyway
<thomasdelbeke> I think it is the same bug
<thomasdelbeke> So I should change the title?
<thomasdelbeke> Or attach the new gdb report to the old bug report?
<thomasdelbeke> You see...
<thomasdelbeke> I do not know what these backtraces mean really...
<thomasdelbeke> Anyone there still?
<BUGabundo> I am
<thomasdelbeke> oh
<BUGabundo> but I don't have anything to add
<thomasdelbeke> sorry
<thomasdelbeke> So I just leave it as it is then?
<thomasdelbeke> anyway, see you later then
<thomasdelbeke> bye
<BUGabundo> ogasawara: are you here?
<pedro_> BUGabundo: according to her away message she is not around, it's a holiday on the US IIRC
<BUGabundo> oh
<BUGabundo> anybody else here can help me debug a friends laptop?
<BUGabundo> wired card buggy
<BUGabundo> prob Linux support
<BUGabundo> its a SYS based laptop
<pedro_> try asking on #ubuntu-kernel , they might know how to debug such issues
<BUGabundo> thanks pedro_
<pedro_> you're welcome
<joumetal> hi. any opinions about right package to bug 325121 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 325121 in ubuntu "Ubuntu Jauntyalpha 3 does not boot from Live CD" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/325121
<petski> joumetal: could be a duplicate of 296710
<joumetal> petski: maybe but in 296710 boot doesn't freeze.
<petski> there's a lot of information in 296710 that could be helpful for 325121
<porthose> Would Bug #227631 be a SRU candidate? or should I just set the bug to "fix released" as the current jaunty version has been updated to imagemagick-7:6.4.5.4.dfsg1-1ubuntu3?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227631 in imagemagick "identify reports every single EXIF tag as empty" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/227631
<persia> porthose, It's worth marking it Fix Released if it's fixed in Jaunty, even if it is an SRU candidate.
<persia> If you think it meets the SRU criteria, nominate it for affected releases.
<porthose> persia: ok will do that thx :)
<persia> porthose, More generally, all bugs should initially be considered bugs in the current development release, and if fixed there, marked Fix Released.  Where they are important to fix in other releases, they are nominated, but this is significantly less common.
<persia> (yes, this means there are about 5,000 bugs that should be marked Fixed)
<porthose> hahaha thanks persia
<iflema> ;)\
<iflema> whats the release date on 9.04
<persia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<iflema> ta
<iflema> nice work by the way
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-02-17
<cprofitt> bdmurray, if you are in... let me know
<bdmurray> cprofitt: I am in
<cprofitt> Hey bdmurray
<cprofitt> I was told to contact you by nhandler and Rocket2DMn
<cprofitt> I put in an app a while back... and then sent my examples to you per your request back on 1/31
<cprofitt> and was hoping to get approved in time for the bug jam this Saturday
<Rocket2DMn> the email just got forwarded to the list moments ago :)
<cprofitt> I am running a live event
<cprofitt> yes, I was asked to forward the 1/31 email I sent you to the list... so I did
<bdmurray> I see it and I'll make a point of reviewing it tomorrow
<cprofitt> thanks... all I can ask for...
<cprofitt> I appreciate it
<bdmurray> No problem, sorry for the delay
<cprofitt> No worries... I understand busy
<bdmurray> Yeah, I was at the sprint when you sent it
<cprofitt> I am VP of the state LoCo, just took over a LUG in my city, starting to develop for the sugar folks, have three kids and a full time job
<cprofitt> and work on the Beginners Team...
<cprofitt> after giving up computer gaming I have almost gone full time Linux stuff to fill out my dance card
 * cprofitt smiles
<dholbach> good morning
<maco> up earlier than usual?
<dholbach> maco: no, not really :)
<maco> i thought you usually showed up about an hour from now
<dholbach> 7:16 now
<maco> *shrug* i thought it was usually 2am here
<maco> maybe that's thekorn
<Hew> Is there any way to stop the retracer detecting duplicates and sticking them on bug 254671?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254671 in gnome-desktop "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with signal 5 in gdk_x_error()" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254671
<seb128> Hew: no
<seb128> Hew: just reopen the bug if you really want
 * Hew sighs
<Hew> seb128: I don't really want, it's just another bug got put there. I can keep manually moving them.
<seb128> what would be nice is to send that bug upstream so it get fixed or to reopen the upstream one
<seb128> rather collecting duplicates on launchpad
<Hew> true
<seb128> do you have a bugzilla account?
<Hew> seb128: Yes I do
<seb128> so maybe you can reopen the bug there and add a comment? ;-)
<seb128> thanks!
<Hew> seb128: Yep, I'll do it in a sec :-)
<seb128> cool
<Hew> seb128: The attachments have been removed from all reports. I have managed to grab them from the most recent dupe, but the stacktrace isn't complete. Am I able to retrace with the CoreDump.gz?
<Hew> typical, haha
<Hew> anyone know how to retrace using a CoreDump.gz?
<hggdh> ungzip it, then gdb --core=CoreDump
<hggdh> probably will not work, though, unless you have the same package levels
<hggdh> (meaning will not work producing good, kosher, bts)
<Hew> hggdh: Thanks for the help, I'll give it a go :-)
<Hew> seb128, pedro_: The retracer removes all attachments from reports of bug 321041. I have managed to grab them from the most recent dupe, but the stacktrace isn't complete. We can't report this upstream without more information, right?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321041 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with signal 5 in xkl_process_error()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/321041
<seb128> Hew: if it cleans those that's because the stacktrace is identic to the one on the master bug
<hggdh> Hew, did you succeed on running gdb on it? If so, run it again, and ask for 'thread apply all bt full'; then use the output for the upstream bug
<Hew> hggdh: It found no debugging symbols (even once I installed the relevant -dbgsym). I assumed that's what you meant by "probably will not work".
<hggdh> Hew, indeed. You probably have a different version of the packages
<pedro_> Hew: would be also good to ask for a valgrind log with the XKL_DEBUG mode: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=537592#c8
<ubottu> Gnome bug 537592 in libgnome-desktop "Exit due to unhandled X error when updating resolution" [Blocker,Resolved: fixed]
<seb128> the intrepid issue was not a libxklavier issue
<seb128> the handler there was just catching the crash which was a xrandr one or something
<Hew> seb128: So it's identical to the stacktrace of Intrepid bug 254671? Can I just send that stacktrace upstream? I'm not an expert on stacktraces.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254671 in gnome-desktop "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with signal 5 in gdk_x_error()" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254671
<seb128> Hew: yes
<Hew> seb128: Excellent! I'll do that now :D
<seb128> thanks
<jgoguen> For all the bugs marked for expiry, if it's not something I can reproduce or find elsewhere then just close it with an explanation?
<Hew> jgoguen: Ignore the expiry feature of Launchpad. Look for bugs marked incomplete that are requesting additional information. If the info isn't provided after a month, you can close it with the standard response from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<jgoguen> Hew: ok, thanks
<Hew> jgoguen: You're welcome, thanks for helping :-)
<Hew> reported as gnome bug 572141
<ubottu> Gnome bug 572141 in general "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with signal 5 in xkl_process_error()" [Critical,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=572141
<Hew> What package is this bug in? Maximised windows are 50% height every session, until screen resolution is changed. http://launchpadlibrarian.net/22721444/file_browser_after_boot.png bug 313630
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 313630 in ubuntu "Truncated desktop/app display in Intrepid" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/313630
<bddebian> Boo
<BUGabundo> foo fam fridge
<bddebian> wow :)
<thomasdelbeke> Hi people,
<BUGabundo> hi
<thomasdelbeke> I need to file a new bug
<afflux> uhoh
<maco> ?
<afflux> macd: <thomasdelbeke> Hi people, <thomasdelbeke> I need to file a new bug
<afflux> argh, maco ^
<maco> afflux: ah. ok
<BUGabundo> eeh
<BUGabundo> and then he kicked out
<afflux> nevermind
<afflux> his bug reports usually look like this: bug 315462
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 315462 in update-manager "update-manager-core-dbgsym uninstallable from 8.10 live-cd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/315462
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOL
<BUGabundo> well it would come in handy
<BUGabundo> IF he added the bbdebs repo
<afflux> BUGabundo: check the report, he's doing pretty nice stuff. Like "apt-get install dpkg".
<afflux> he is around for half a year maybe, and (afaik) several people tried to contact him by mail to explain the world, universe and everything, but he seems quite resistant.
<BUGabundo> ahh
 * BUGabundo wonders if there should be a kick moron app
<maco> O_o
<afflux> he's adressing some "michael" in some comment. He seems to think anyone who ever commented on his bugs monitors all of his other bugs.
<afflux> (he tried to talk to me that way earlier)
<BUGabundo> ahh and he runs as ROOT... nice
<afflux> ah, and my all time favourite is this one: bug 197581
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 197581 in update-manager "update-manager crashed with RuntimeError in <module>()" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197581
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/329254 I like this one of mine
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 329254 in pm-utils "kernel: [ 341.030356] Pid: 0, comm: swapper Tainted: P W 2.6.28-7-generic #20-Ubuntu" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> got me hibernate broken again
<BUGabundo> maco: do you see this on your log?
<maco> i wasnt online
<BUGabundo> I'm not sure if it is our webcam driver doing it
<BUGabundo> I'll have to disable it and try
 * BUGabundo whines: suspend/hibernate/resume was working so nicely
<BUGabundo> ogasawara: are you wake up, Leann?
<BUGabundo> brb restart PA to watch the Simpsons new theme on youtube (why doesn't flash play without PA?)
<maco> BUGabundo: oh! youre asking about webcam
<maco> i thought you mean chatlog
<BUGabundo> humm no
<maco> i get "Tainted" on pm-suspend and iwconfig...thats it
<BUGabundo> but does it hibernate/suspend?
<ogasawara> BUGabundo: is there something you need?
<BUGabundo> just that bug above
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/329254 I like this one of mine
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 329254 in pm-utils "kernel: [ 341.030356] Pid: 0, comm: swapper Tainted: P W 2.6.28-7-generic #20-Ubuntu" [Undecided,New]
<ogasawara> BUGabundo: other than the warning you see, do you successfully resume from suspend?
<ogasawara> BUGabundo: you mention you think it's related to the webcam, have you tried with the driver unloaded?
<BUGabundo> ogasawara: I never reach the suspend or hibernate
<BUGabundo> since I got that
<BUGabundo> since yesterday
<BUGabundo> when I also instaled a new webcam driver
<BUGabundo> the system starts to suspend and then wakes
<BUGabundo> I'm going to try in a few minutes
<BUGabundo> to unload it, and hibernate
<BUGabundo> when I go home
<ogasawara> BUGabundo: ok, post an update to the bug report
<BUGabundo> ok
<Laibsch> maxb: I just now have time to look more closely at your nice script
<Laibsch> Where can I read more about the advanced functions you use?
<Laibsch> What is a google keyword for them?
<maxb> Laibsch: see the bash documentation
<maxb> Section 3.5.3 Shell Parameter Expansion
<Laibsch> thanks, looking at it
<ymo> How long should it normally take for a  bug report to be triaged?
<vocx> Why would nautilus take a looong time to show the files within a directory? Could this be a rendering problem?
<vocx> I've been searching for bug reports, but they don't quite describe the behavior I see. My nautilus doesn't crash, it only hangs for a long time, using 100% CPU, but it eventually shows the files.
<amja1> vocx: can you open a terminal and run top to see which process is  maxing out??
<vocx> amja1, well, it's nautilus, naturally.
<maco> vocx: are they remote or local files?
<vocx> I've always thought that these problems relate in some way to the X driver, and the libpango library.
<vocx> maco, I can reproduce this every time with local files, I created several folders with 100, 500, 1000, 1500, and 2000 files and it takes a lot to display the latter
<vocx> I'm under the impression that with my graphics card gnome apps are always slower to render than KDE apps. For instance there was a time gedit ran extremely slow so I tried to use kate instead, without issue. By the way I have VIA graphics card which uses the openchrome driver and previously it was the via driver.
<vocx> Oh, another thing to note in my case. Once the 2000+ files are displayed, if I try to go up one level it takes again a lot of time to display the parent directory.
<porthose> Im working on a package which has the name 0.1-1 for the patch I would name it 0.1-1ubuntu2?
<jpds> porthose: 0.1-1ubuntu1.
<porthose> jpds: thxs :)
<sectech> hrmm... 64 bit version Alpha-4 seems a bit buggy at best...
<sectech> Almost seems like the 32 bit version worked better
<jgoguen> the only problem I've noticed with 64-bit alpha 4 is that after the most recent updates connecting to my WPA network is slow...but I've had other issues with it, I'm not convinced my issues aren't the network itself yet
<vocx> mmm... 32 bit is always less buggy, that's not a big secret is it?
<sectech> Other then the odd application crash (which is to be expected in an Alpha version) it seems not to be as smooth in terms of response and resources.
<sectech> vocx, no I do expect the 32 bit version to be ....more widely tested.
<sectech> I guess I am trying to put my finger on what feels odd about this release....
<sectech> it's something...
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-02-18
<k-milogars> hello
<andresmujica> dholbach: ping
<andresmujica> hmm his not here..
<persia> Try again in about three hours.
<andresmujica> anyone knows if the 5-a-day is out of the repos?
<persia> It's early there yet.
<andresmujica> yepp. you're right that's the other side of the world :)
<andresmujica> ohh, nop my mistake it's still there..
<jbuncher> is there anyone in here that can help me "Confirm" a bug I reported on launchpad, where intel wireless seems unable to connect to hidden SSID on hardy kernel 2.6.24-23? (2.6.24-22 is fine)
<jbuncher> Here is the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/327431
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 327431 in linux "iwl3945 cannot connect to hidden ssid WPA enterprise with Hardy 2.6.24-23 - Regression" [Undecided,New]
<vocx> jbuncher, how do you produce those formated strings with Problem type, Architecture, etc. in the bug report?
<jbuncher> you mean the stuff at the bottom of the bugreport?  I ran "ubuntu-bug -p linux".  I assume the -p stands for "package" and "linux" tells it what package to file it under.  It then goes through apport or something and attaches that info at the end of the bugreport.
<jbuncher> I found out about that through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeamBugPolicies
<jbuncher> vocx:  I don't suppose you have intel wireless and a wireless network you can not broadcast the ssid on with hardy kernel 2.6.24-23 in order to confirm the bug?
<vocx> jbuncher, nope sorry.   But do you have a working TV card? Maybe you can help me
<jbuncher> vocx:  yes, a PVR 150, but that's running *dapper*, so I don't think it's likely to be of help to anyone at this point :)
<vocx> jbuncher, wow, you only use LTS releases?
<jbuncher> vocx:  well, I just take a while to upgrade.  I was running gutsy for a long time on my laptop before upgrading to hardy (I use my laptop and desktop for research, so they *have* to work, so I do a lot of testing before undertaking the upgrade).  And as for dapper, that's running on a 700MHz Athlon with 384 MB of ram running myth, and I just dunno if it will be able to handle hardy :)
<jbuncher> *loves you always*
<vocx> jbuncher, at least install xawtv and tvtime, totem-gstreamer or totem-xine
<jbuncher>  god damn
<jbuncher> well that was in the wrong window
<vocx> ...
<vocx> thanks I guess
<jbuncher> lol
<jbuncher> that was definitely intended for my pidgin window, not xchat
<jbuncher> vocx:  You want me to install xawtv and tvtime on my dapper machine with the tv card?
<vocx> I know xawtv is probably going disappear soon, but I still think it's good when you can't watch TV with anything else
<jbuncher> ah, for if/when I upgrade
<jbuncher> I think my plan is to wipe it and install mythbuntu, should be a bit lighter-weight than a full hardy install.
<vocx> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tvtime/+bug/275275
<jbuncher> that or buy some new (mid-low range) hardware once I don't have a car payment!
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 275275 in tvtime "tvtime no kill after directly close gnome-terminal" [Medium,Triaged]
<vocx> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xawtv/+bug/319049
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 319049 in xawtv "[Ubuntu 8.10] scantv looks for /dev/vbi instead of /dev/vbi0" [Undecided,New]
<vocx> jbuncher, This one is probably the most serious, scroll to the bottom, it doesn't matter if you don't have fglrx, just follow my the instructions there https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tvtime/+bug/210132
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 210132 in tvtime "[hardy] tvtime won't show anything with fglrx" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lajjr> hello everyone.
<thewrath> hey lajjr
<jbuncher> vocx:  does this need to be run on the machine with the tv card?
<lajjr> hi thewrath
<thewrath> discussed in here is bugs for server and desktop?
<vocx> jbuncher, yes
<lajjr> good what bugs have come up yet?
<lajjr> any eing talked about?
<lajjr> eing=being
<vocx> lajjr, do you have a working TV card?
<lajjr> I have a tv card. and the code so far is only reversed engineered code.
<thewrath> lajjr: not seen any yet
<thewrath> will hopefully find some bugs soon
<thewrath> i just joined the beta/alpha testing, etc
<lajjr> yes it works but errors just have isolate them to make a stable package.
<vocx> lajjr, mmm... what do you mean? Does it work or not? What chipset?
<lajjr> hp ec680
<vocx> jbuncher, you mentioned research, do you use latex, texlive? I'm using 8.10, and apparently some hyphenation patterns don't work.
<lajjr> well it works with a error on select channel
<thewrath> persia: the issue i talked to you about the wpa2 enterprise wireless is an issue USA wide
<thewrath> well i sent that to someoen else but i thought i would mentiont hat in here
<jbuncher> vocx:  yeah, I use latex and texlive.  I haven't had the chance to test a lot on 8.10 yet.  Do you have a link to a discussion of hte issue?
<vocx> lajjr, try bugs #210132 #319049 #275275
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 210132 in tvtime "[hardy] tvtime won't show anything with fglrx" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210132
<persia> thewrath, I really don't know anything about wireless, wireless encryption schemes, or use of wireless in the US, and am really not the best person to address that.  Look for a bug in LP, or maybe someone else already knows about the bug, or maybe there's a workaround.
<vocx> jbuncher, this is from debian, http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-bugs-dist@lists.debian.org/msg533438.html   let me get another link
<thewrath> okay persia i meant to address that to the room
<thewrath> i just copied what i sent you earlier
<persia> No worries :)
<thewrath> so persia  got to the first wiki site?
<persia> type "/topic" and use the links there.
<thewrath> yewa
<thewrath> that is what i was using
<thewrath> i just wnated to confirm it
<jbuncher> vocx:  I get errors when trying to run tvtime on dapper, but they're not what you're looking for, it can't change the permissions on ~/.tvtime/tvtime.xml
<jbuncher> thewrath:  what wireless issue are you talking about?
<thewrath> 8.10 not connecting to wpa2 enterprise
<thewrath> encrypted wireless networks
<jbuncher> thewrath:  for all wireless chipsets?  is the ssid hidden?
<thewrath> been told issue with network manager
<thewrath> all chipsets and no the ssid is not hidden
<jbuncher> thewrath:  ah ok.  I'm having an issue with hidden ssid wpa enterprise and intel chipsets on latest hardy kernel (-23).  -22 is fine so I don't hink this issue is network manager related.  I'm trying to find someone to help confirm the bug.
<thewrath> ah
<lajjr> vocx: I will look into those bugs to but my code is ripped from the exe for the driver.
<thewrath> well jbuncher i am going to go to bed here soon so you going to be on tomorrow morning?
<thewrath> i am in USA EST
<thewrath> so i will be at work about 9am tomorrow
<jbuncher> thewrath:  I should be, I'll try to get on after I take my car in.
<thewrath> ah
<thewrath> okay
<vocx> lajjr, so you are really using a reverse-engineered driver? What's with that?
<thewrath> just got my oil changed today then went on a 130 mile round trip ride lol
<jbuncher> thewrath:  nice, I need to get a dent worked out that happened over christmas.
<lajjr> yeah it works with my card I have. I can get the channel watch for awhile then when I switch it errors. I have to debug it.
<vocx> jbuncher, here is a more clear description of the problem with hyphenation https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/texlive-base/+bug/240823
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 240823 in texlive-base "UKenglish hyphenation patterns don't work with babel" [Undecided,New]
<vocx> jbuncher, you may also try installing texlive-lang-spanish and using \usepackage[english,spanish]{babel}
<vocx> jbuncher, at least hyphenations worked in 7.10, since I was using it a month ago, then I fresh installed this 8.10
<jbuncher> vocx:  Thanks for the info, though I don't use languages other than english, so I might be spared having to deal with that bug.  Hopefully they fix it soon though.
<vocx> jbuncher, it's very simple, you just have to install the language pack, use babel, and it will mark an error saying that it will default to english, no need to write a single word in the foreign language
<jbuncher> ah ok
<jbuncher> vocx:  On my hardy install, I don't get errors when using babel as you suggested.
<jbuncher> vocx:  so it may be relegated to intrepid
<vocx> jbuncher, yes, seems like a bug concerning Texlive2008 as described in the bug report
<lajjr> is anyone on here an admin from ubuntu bug control??
 * lajjr is going to kick some code around.
<Laibsch> maxb: I think I understand now.  You are a script guru!
<dholbach> good morning
<Ryan52> how do you mark  a bug as forwarded to an upstream bug tracker?
<Ryan52> meh, /me writes it in a comment
<persia> Ryan52, You add a bug task.  Which bug?
<Ryan52> bug 330527
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330527 in gstm "Support for OneTimePassword logins (wish)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330527
<Ryan52> oh, lp figured it out for me.
<Ryan52> (I think)
<persia> You mean the "Remote Bug watches" portlet?
<Ryan52> ya.
<persia> Unfortunately, that doesn't show up in the "Fixed Elsewhere" search.
<persia> So, the way that it's documented to do it is to use the "Also affects Project" button, and assign a bug to the gtsm project.
<persia> Then, add your tracker URL to track that task.
<Ryan52> I tried that...tho there's no gstm project.
<persia> Well, you could register it: just note that it uses sourceforge for code and bugs.
<Ryan52> o, ok, thanks.
<persia> Personally, I liked the remote bug watches because they were easier, but it's nice to be able to start a new development cycle with a quick search for all the bugs already fixed somewhere else, and pull in the fixes.
<Ryan52> okie doke. in this case upstream won't ever fix this bug, so it's fine :D
<Ryan52> well, that's my assumption at least, but ya ;)
<persia> Doesn't really matter: having the link works both ways.
<persia> Because there's both tasks, if someone fixes it in Ubuntu, they are reminded to send the patch to the upstream bug as well.
<Ryan52> ah, cool.
<Elbrus> As I am in the process of adopting nedit in debian I am trying to figure out bug 309163. But I am no programmer, so what should I do (or learn) to be able to debug. I can not reproduce the bug.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 309163 in nedit "Open File dialog fails with inexplicable "Please select a file to open" error" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/309163
<Elbrus> Basically: what should I ask the reporter?
<jeromeg> hello
<jeromeg> I used to be a member of ubuntu-bugcontrol
<jeromeg> but my membership expired a few monthes ago
<jeromeg> could someone add me again ?
<pedro_> jeromeg: hey, what's your launchpad id?
<jeromeg> pedro_: jerome-guelfucci
<pedro_> jeromeg: looking, give me a min
<jeromeg> thank you !
<pedro_> jeromeg: done, enjoy ;-)
<jeromeg> pedro_: thanks a lot
<pedro_> you're welcome, thanks for helping
 * jeromeg will be able to set bugs as triged again :)
<jeromeg> *triaged
<bddebian> Boo
<tuxmaniac> bddebian: mooo
<bddebian> :)
<thewrath> jbuncher: you there
<jbuncher> thewrath:  Yes, but I have to head out for about an hour.
<thewrath> oh ok
<thewrath> you still having issues?
<thewrath> with hidden SSIDs?
<jbuncher> thewrath: yes, with intel wireless, wpa enterprise, and 2.6.24-23
<jbuncher> I'm going to try to hide the ssid on my home router today to see if the problem exists with wpa personal
<jbuncher> thewrath:  Back
<BUGabundo> BOO
<jbuncher> thewrath: hmm, it seems that I can access hidden ssid wpa-psk networks, but not hidden ssid wpa enterprise networks
<jbuncher> is there anyone in here that can help me "Confirm" a bug I reported on launchpad, where intel wireless seems unable to connect to hidden SSID on hardy kernel 2.6.24-23? (2.6.24-22 is fine)
<jbuncher> Here is the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/327431
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 327431 in linux "iwl3945 cannot connect to hidden ssid WPA enterprise with Hardy 2.6.24-23 - Regression" [Undecided,New]
<Laibsch> maxb: I reworked your script a bit, it encompasses all steps now and can work both with local and remote dsc files: http://rafb.net/p/FUuRLK76.html
<Laibsch> http://ubuntu.csie.ntu.edu.tw is listed as a mirror in Asia, yet it does not even have a DNS entry.  Who is the person to inform?
<Laibsch>  http://apt.nc.hcc.edu.tw seems to have problems, too
<jbuncher> is there anyone in here that can help me "Confirm" a bug I reported on launchpad, where intel wireless seems unable to connect to hidden SSID on hardy kernel 2.6.24-23? (2.6.24-22 is fine)
<jbuncher> Here is the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/327431
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 327431 in linux "iwl3945 cannot connect to hidden ssid WPA enterprise with Hardy 2.6.24-23 - Regression" [Undecided,New]
<persia> Laibsch, file a bug, and subscribe ~ubuntu-mirror-admins
<Laibsch> OK
<Laibsch> most of the Asian mirrors seem to be in a sorry state, actually
<huayra> asac if you are there I would like to know if the nm-applet from your PPA is the same version in Jaunty daily
<huayra> that way interested bug hunters can test the newest packaged code (2009-02-13)
<huayra> and if it's not the same version as in your PPA, we just make people aware of the existence of a nm PPA for Jaunty ;)
<huayra> as Dan suggested in the list, it would be cool if we, ubuntu hugers, at least have the option to help test the newest code available in tomorrows hug day
<huayra> I'll be hunging around here if anyone has a comment
<asac> huayra: what version is on jaunty daily CD?
<asac> huayra: we have 0.7.1~  ... in jaunty now
<asac> the PPA is not more recent for jaunty
<asac> maybe for intrepid
<asac> but not more recent for jaunty there
<huayra> thanks asac, so if you make an upgrade previous to the hug day on jaunty you will have the most recent code available (13th of February in the PPA)?
<asac> huayra: no. the most recent code is already there
<asac> PPA has nothing new for jaunty
<huayra> ok, got it
<huayra> thanks asac
<huayra> you are always so helpful :)
<asac> welcome
<joumetal> I am able to reproduce bug 331264. However startx is working.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331264 in ubuntu "Unable to log in "greeter application is crashing"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331264
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-02-19
<thewrath> is anyone in here
<thewrath> i have a bug that i would like to see if someone can reproduce
<thewrath> in 9.04 release from today
<charlie-tca> What is the bug?
<thewrath> desktop not able to connect to wireless taht is wpa2 enterprise
<thewrath> issue in 8.10
<thewrath> as well
<thewrath> 8.10 was reported
<charlie-tca> no wireless here
<thewrath> ?
<charlie-tca> Hard to confirm a wireless bug without wireless on the system
<thewrath> oh k
<thewrath> i see wat ur saying
<thewrath> does anyone have wireless?
<andresmujica> hi thewrath, sadly i don't have wpa2 enterprise
<andresmujica> i'm using wpa2 personal...
<andresmujica> one question for the team
<andresmujica> with the new 5-a-day how are the tags handled?
<andresmujica> and the LoCo Team tag?
<greg-g> andresmujica: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Events
<greg-g> it will be done automatically based on that wiki page using a parser
<andresmujica> ok, that's what i though... but the LoCo Team tag would be extracted from the launchpad account? or should i add it too...
<andresmujica> and also, the applet still is go to use or is already deprecated?
<greg-g> oh, right. umm, I don't know. That should be automatically extracted from the LP account, huh?
<greg-g> that last question is better answered by dholbach
<greg-g> dholbach will be making a more thorough announcement later, this was basically the "preview" release today.
<greg-g> will all be finalized and ready to go before the GBJ though
<greg-g> (from what he told me)
<andresmujica> ok...
<andresmujica> i wasn't online today.. the thing is that i'm giving an irc session for my tema (ubuntu-co) and i'm not pretty sure how it would work.. i'll be using the applet meanwhile and join the people to the 5-a-day team too...
<greg-g> andresmujica: yeah, I say being in the team and using the applet won't hurt anything
<andresmujica> yeap..  :)
<thewrath> anyone have wpa2 enterprise
 * maxb finishes venting about notify-osd
<maxb> I filed 5 bugs in 5 minutes
<maxb> that's not how 5-a-day is supposed to work :-/
<greg-g> now go triage 10 bugs to make up for it! ;)
<hggdh> only 10? ;-)
<andresmujica> bug 331219
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331219 in ubuntu "Firefox Addons window pegs Xorg CPU usage" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331219
<andresmujica> (just a demo=
<andresmujica> )
<thewrath> who has wpa2 enterprise encyrption on wireless
<dholbach> good morning
<d-b> thewrath: i might be able to set it up on my openwrt ... why ?
<maco> dholbach: so that 5-a-day-participants team...is that the auto-reporting people were asking about before?
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> the stats are not there yet, but I'm working on it and it'll be there for GBJ
<maco> ok
<pedro_> Hey Bugsquad! today is hug day! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20090219 come on there's still a few bugs to be squashed
<andresmujica> ping dholbach
<dholbach> andresmujica: pong
<andresmujica> hi Daniel what's up!
<andresmujica> i've got a doubt about 5-aday
<dholbach> what is it?
<andresmujica> the appplet would still work?
<dholbach> no
<dholbach> you don't need it anymore
<andresmujica> ok, so i must tell everyone at the LoCo to Join the new team...
<dholbach> andresmujica: yes - nothing manual anymore, all automatic
<dholbach> join the team once
<dholbach> and "register for bug jams" once
<dholbach> which is easier than the old thing was
<andresmujica> register for bug jams is the wiki page Bugs/Events?
<dholbach> yep
<dholbach> just put your Launchpad ID there and all's good :)
<andresmujica> and the tags how should be handled?
<andresmujica> hmm i'll rephrase, so there'd be no more tags outside the ones at the wiki page?
<dholbach> as far as I know, people just used it for events anyway
<andresmujica> ok no prob.
<dholbach> ok super
<dholbach> thanks for talking to your team mates about it
<andresmujica> yeap,  no prob.. but they were so excited with the  applet... :)  the 5, 4, 3, 2, 1, 0 was really fun for them...
<dholbach> a lot of people told me "this is too complicated, people don't understand how to set it up" or "this is too much work for me"
<dholbach> let's see how it works out
<andresmujica> yeap, that's right!
<andresmujica> dholbach, another thing.. this means that the bzr branch would be no longer updated, right?
<dholbach> yes, no bzr branches - not necessary
<andresmujica> the date at the wiki - the parsed section-  would be take into account for the stats?
<dholbach> yes
<andresmujica> (sorry for so many questions...   i'm willing to put those on the wiki)
<dholbach> no worries
<andresmujica> hmm ok, our team would be participating (i hope) during the 3 days and we would have a get together the 21st by the afternoon, should i put the 3 days??
<MagicFab> dholbach, I think you removed too much from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/5-A-Day/Reporting in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/5-A-Day
<dholbach> MagicFab: what's missing?
<MagicFab> All command line options gone, which I find useful.
<dholbach> MagicFab: like?
<MagicFab> 5-a-day --update --html
<MagicFab> And I prefer using the applet :)
<dholbach> yes, I think about keeping it
<dholbach> :-((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((8
<MagicFab> well, actually, how are team submissions handled by the new team membership ?
<dholbach> keeping the .signature thing
<dholbach> I'll introduce them a few days later
<dholbach> but nothing will be lost, no worries
<MagicFab> don't get me wrong, I think the team memberhsip stuff is excellent!
<dholbach> there's lots of people who didn't "get" the applet and command line thing
<MagicFab> ok, team submissions is my only reason to keep that applet around.
<dholbach> and requested stuff to be automatic
<MagicFab> yes, I imagine for many it's impossible to follow that
<dholbach> MagicFab: we will get all data from Launchpad - it will take me just a bit longer to set up the team statistics, but the data will be still around
<MagicFab> komputes (David Bensimon) explained to me the UDS conversations around this
<dholbach> so there's (apart from the nice .signature) no need to keep the applet and the other stuff
<dholbach> and I'll make sure we'll still have that
<MagicFab> when I mean team submissions I mean "I am submitting 5-a-day stuf for XXX team to rock"
<dholbach> I know
<MagicFab> k :D
<dholbach> we'll have team stats next week - if you work on 10 bugs today, your team will have 10 bugs next week
<dholbach> or maybe the week after it
<dholbach> nothing will be lost if you don't use the "client" today
<ormandj> if somebody gets to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/284211 , you'll be the hero of a thousand souls :p thanks for doing this bug day, i can't wait to see the outcome :) you guys rock!
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 284211 in network-manager-applet "[intrepid] network-manager-gnome 0.7 missing PEAP-GTC option" [High,Confirmed]
<BUGabundo> ormandj: ping asac on that !
<ormandj> Done! :)
<BUGabundo> yeah, I already did the job for you... eheh
<andresmujica> dholbach, would be some kind of problem if the people used to the 5-a-day applet or command line use it for the GBJ ?
<ormandj> very nice :) :) my name is david, and whatever your name is - thank you very much!
<dholbach> andresmujica: there's no reason to do that because it will be all automatic
<dholbach> andresmujica: if they prefer to do that - I'm not going to stop them
<andresmujica> dholbach: ok thks!!  great! i'll explain them !!
<bddebian> Boo
<BUGabundo> foo
<BUGabundo> bahh you came to early today
<BUGabundo> and never showed up, yesterday
<BUGabundo> how can we scare bugs like that?
<BUGabundo> bddebian: eheh
<bddebian> Sorry, I'm slacking.. :)
<BUGabundo> bugs don't give us slack...
<asac> ormandj: i think its no going to happen for 0.7.1, but we are aware of that issue
<asac> i will see what i can do
<seb128> asac: btw they rolled nm 0.7.0.97 tarballs but you probably know that
<ormandj> asac: i'd be willing to put 100$ of my personal funds on it, if it would help motivate people. it's blocking 500 or so people that i deal with on a day-to-day basis from using wireless, heh
<BUGabundo> really?
<BUGabundo> from reading it, it didn't seem such a big think
 * BUGabundo reads bug report again
<asac> seb128: yes. we are just 3 or 4 days before that (its 0.7.1~rc1)
<asac> but i will roll that
<ormandj> inner phase 2 GTC auth does not work, it was removed in nm 0.7.x, but was in nm 0.6.x (regression)
<seb128> ok
<asac> target for final is two or three weeks
<asac> ormandj: are all those ubuntu users?
<ormandj> asac: no, it's a mix of linux users. i don't have any hard numbers on that, but i suspect a fair number do use ubuntu
<ormandj> the fix would affect upstream nm, so it would be beneficial to all
<asac> yeah
<sasara> join #ubuntu
<Pici> you first.
<BUGabundo> LOL
<sasara> oops
<Pici> :)
<BUGabundo> sasara: forgot '/'
<BUGabundo> heeheh
<sasara> thx :P
<hacktick> :)
<dan> is this the right place for discussing NM v0.6 bugs too?
<BUGabundo> dan its just about asac on the NM team
<BUGabundo> so just shoot...
<dan> BUGabundo, I'm running hardy and found a bug in NM v0.6
<dan> I have a proposed fix, but not sure where to submit it
<Pici> .22
<dan> I've posted on the NM list, but didn't get any kind of accept or reject for it
<dan> most of the NM list discussion revolves around v0.7, so I can see why people may not have been too interested
<dan> is there a better place to submit/discuss my fix?
<BUGabundo> dan launchpad would be great
<BUGabundo> and then let asac know about it
<asac> dan: plea check that bugs are resolved in ~network-manager PPA
<asac> thats NM 0.7 pre snapshot
<BUGabundo> dan is it ubuntu specific ? or upstream?
<asac> e.g. the version we shipped in intrepid backported to hardy
<dan> asac, it's resolved in v0.7, yes
<asac> good
<dan> is the plan to release 0.7 for hardy as well?
<asac> dan: whats you fix
<asac> dan: not officially
<asac> what is that bug?
<dan> asac, lowered the scan timeout down from 10sec
<dan> just a sec, will get some refs...
<asac> we only do SRUs to hardy for importance hihg bug
<asac> dan: what are you trying to fix? i dont think we want to scan every 10 seconds
<dan> http://mail.gnome.org/archives/networkmanager-list/2009-February/msg00074.html
<dan> asac, that's the link to my patch in the archive, posted feb 8
<dan> the fix is to reduce the scan timeout when we are scanning, not to scan every 10 sec
<dan> at the 10 second mark, wireless extensions expires scan results
<dan> so in my case, my desired connection came in right away and was expired before NM got a chance to see it
<dan> which left me disconnected
<dan> asac, I had an early post (referenced in the mail I linked to) which gave a very detailed explanation
<asac> hmm
<asac> didnt see that mail even though i am subscribed
<dan> I suppose I didn't go through the official bug-logging process, but I'm new to ubuntu and open source bug fixing in general, sorry
<asac> dan: if you have patches directly going to upstream mailing list is right
<dan> ok, but that patch applies against the ubuntu-hardy derivative, so not sure what the next step is
<asac> dan: i don think this part is different in hardy than in upstream 0.6 branch
<asac> dan: first thought is that this is a driver bug
<dan> asac, so can this be accepted and applied to both?
<asac> e.g. expiring so soon
<dan> asac, if you look at the first message, I found the code in the wireless extension source
<asac> dan: i will wait for dan to comment on that mail. most likely he doesnt want this kind of tweakage in upstream tree
<dan> well, at least I think so
<asac> whats the first message?
<dan> asac, dan only commented on my first message, suggesting that lowering the timeout like this would be fairly simple and safe
<asac> ah its linked
<dan> asac, the first message is quite verbose :)
<asac> dan: have you addressed the suggestions from dan here: http://mail.gnome.org/archives/networkmanager-list/2009-January/msg00247.html
<asac> ?
<asac> well i dont think you have, but i wonder if you have considered that
<asac> seems its related to non supplicant scans. hmm
<dan> asac, which suggestion?
<asac> what card are you using? ipw2200?
<asac> The issue here is that you do want *some* batching of scan results,
<asac> because there are drivers that emit scan events during scan processing,
<asac> because some older drivers will clear their scan list when a client asks
<asac> for access points.  Thus, you don't want to ask too often or you might
<asac> not get a complete set of APs.
<asac> However, you could try to modify wireless_event_handler() to, instead of
<asac> only scheduling the scan result timeout when there isn't one already
<asac> scheduled, cancel the outstanding scan results timeout *if* it will
<asac> trigger later than now + 5 seconds.
<asac> first paragraph says that its not best approach
<asac> second gives suggestion how to fix
<asac> that concern
<dan> asac, my fix doesn't prevent batching
<dan> in fact, by not mucking with the handler at all, we only collect the results at the timeout interval
<dan> that timeout is 10 seconds at the moment, I suggest dropping it to 8
<asac> why not 9 ;)?
<asac> like what is in the thread ;)
<dan> 9 should be ok too, but I didn't want to get too close to the margin
<asac> 1 second is long in terms of computing
<dan> I asked if there was any technical reason why it was even as high as 10, no answer
<asac> anyway. i think the patch should be ok and should also go upstream
<dan> I know :)
<dan> all I can say is that it definitely fixed my problem
<dan> I have an iwl4965
<asac> i think the reason is that active scanning consumes power for some devices
<asac> strange.
<dan> when I first noticed the problem, my inclination was to force a manual rescan
<asac> iwl4965 always worked for me on hardy
<dan> turns out that's not the problem
<dan> it may be a particular interaction between my card and the router
<asac> so where is the code that has the 10 second limit?
<asac> in wireless extensions?
<dan> I'm no expert, but this fixed my case, and can hopefully help others
<dan> yes, let me check my message for the reference...
<asac> yeah. i have to reread that thread, but i think 9 should be ok
<asac> if wireless really expires after 10 seconds ;)
<dan> yup, I was just wanting a little more margin, and it makes the connection process a little shorter too
<dan> Curious about how iw_set_ext() and iw_get_ext() worked, I dug a
<dan> little and found this interesting bit in net/mac80211/ieee80211_sta.c
<dan> function ieee80211_sta_scan_result():
<dan> if (time_after(jiffies, bss->last_update + IEEE80211_SCAN_RESULT_EXPIRE))
<dan>     return current_ev;
<dan> Note that IEEE80211_SCAN_RESULT_EXPIRE is defined to be (10 * HZ).
<dan> asac, that's WE right?
<asac> that looks more like mac80211
<asac> which is used by iwl4965
<dan> oh, is it specific?
<asac> mac80211 is shared by almost all modern drivers
<asac> except the really old ones like iwl2200 or hostap
<dan> yeah, thought that was the WE part of it shared by many drivers
<dan> I guess WE and mac80211 are different
<dan> but this affects many cards all the same, yes?
<dan> WE or not
<asac> yes
<dan> asac, so this is still a valid fix?
<asac> WE is a dying thing though. but that doesnt matter here
<asac> i think so
<dan> asac, I'd just like to see Hardy get fixed
<dan> upgrading hardy's NM to 0.7 is fine too
<dan> but this is certainly less invasive for existing hardy users
<dan> change one number in two lines to slightly reduce a timeout
<asac> dan: i am currently on a train. can you ping me tomorrow about this so i can properly look in the code and then commit it?
<dan> asac, sure thing, thanks
<asac> i think its fine
<asac> i would like to accumulate more fixes for a hardy SRU though
<asac> i think i already committed one other low importance ridealong to the hardy branch
<dan> asac, ok, will email you tomorrow (or will you be here again?)
<asac> but well ... i will see if i can find something else in bug tracker
<asac> dan: i am alwys here ... maybe a bit earlier because at this time i might be out for weekend action
<asac> its 1830 here
<dan> asac, ah
<asac> dan: but you can just ping me and i will get reminded when i come back
<asac> dan: at best put the line with the bug number /url in the ping
<dan> asac, sounds good, thanks
<bdmurray> asac: have you looked at the top 3 bugs with patches in the hug day list?
<asac> bdmurray: can you paste the url please? ;)
<bdmurray> asac they are bug 330608 bug 330571 and bug 330526
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330608 in network-manager-applet "GSM connection message too long in nm-applet" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330608
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330571 in network-manager-applet "Wired connected message in nm-applet too long" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330571
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330526 in network-manager-applet "Wireless-connected message in nm-applet is unnecessarily long" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330526
<asac> bdmurray: those are from dxteam right=
<asac> ?
<asac> i have them on my radar then
<asac> bdmurray: maybe ensure that those bugs have dxteam tag
<asac> but i think they already have
<bdmurray> oh, they do.  I don't notice that
<maco> asac: any idea when NM will start supporting Ad-Hoc connections? it currently shows that they exist then fails to connect to them
<sasara> help
<sasara> i'm very much a newbie, i've been looking around today's hugday page, and i can't confirm any of the bugs :(
<sasara> is there maybe an easier place to start than nm-applet?
<pedro_> sasara: we have collected a list of easy tasks for new triagers at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/EasyTasks
<pedro_> sasara: if you have questions regarding any of those just ask here in the channel
<maco> bdmurray: have you noticed any problems when LP Greasemonkey Scripts are enabled? i can't report bugs if they're enabled
<sasara> thx :)
<bdmurray> maco: Wow, that's a neat benefit!  Do you know which script in particular?
<maco> bdmurray: not sure
<maco> bdmurray: i can tell you which ones i have installed
<bdmurray> maco: its possible to enable and disable them individually w/o having to restart firefox.  just enable / disable one and reload the web page to help narrow it down.
<maco> ah, ive been disabling the whole lot
<asac> maco: are you on intrepid?
<maco> bdmurray: nevermind. i think it was one of the ones i wrote. which i dont quite understand because it doesn't touch that part of the page....
<maco> asac: no, jaunty
<asac> maco: also it depends on the driver ... what kind of adhoc are you triying to setup?
<asac> open net? or wpa?
<maco> asac: trying to connect to dtchen's G1, i always have to /etc/init.d/NetworkManager stop, iwconfg wlan0 mode Ad-Hoc, iwconfig wlan0 essid...etc
<maco> open
<asac> maco: what ship does a G1 have?
<asac> broadcom?
<asac> ath?
<asac> chip ;)
<maco> Qualcomm's MSM7201A
<maco> according to http://www.wirelessdesignasia.com/article-9338-qualcommdualcorechipsetpowerstmobileg1-Asia.html
<asac> what driver is that?
<asac> thats probably just a label for something different
<maco> it says that's the chipset including G3 wireless
<asac> maco: whats the driver
<maco> i dont know. *my* driver is iwlagn
<maco> but i dont knwo what the phone runs
<asac> ah
<asac> so the adhoc is not created on ubuntu
<asac> thats strange then
<maco> no no, i'm trying to connect *to* an ad-hoc network
<asac> might be that it creates a special network type that is problemantic
<asac> so do you see that net in NM?
<asac> cant you connect to it?
<maco> it's visible in NM, but it fails to connect
<asac> i mean push the button ;)
<maco> wireless tools handles it fine
<asac> maco: paste the syslog then
<asac> also check what iwconfig says while its trying to connect
<asac> and if its correct
<maco> what do you mean waht iwconfig says while trying to connect?  i didn't see anythign different from what it does when i connect to any other network with iwconfig
<asac> out for a while
<asac> yes thats what i mean
<asac> when NM connects what iwconfig says
<asac> ok off
<asac> bbl
<maco> oh
<asac> 1 -2 h
<maco> ok
<maco> asac: when you get back, here's syslog http://paste.ubuntu.com/120237/
<chrisccoulson1> hggdh - i'm seeing a few libical crashes being reported at the moment. it seems that libical aborts on many different errors, and i don't know if those bugs are a problem with libical or the calling applications. would you mind taking a look at bug 331428, for example?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331428 in libical "Jaunty - Evolution crash when I right click on a calendar entry." [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331428
<chrisccoulson1> there's 2 separate backtraces in the report, both with the same end result but the initial errors that cause the abort are different.
<mrooney> hahahahah bug 331767
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/331767/+text)
<mrooney> oh, that's neat
<mrooney> New bug #331767 in ubuntu: "Please kill the Pedro Villavicencio bot" [Undecided, New] https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/331767
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 331767 in ubuntu "Please kill the Pedro Villavicencio bot" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331767 in ubuntu "Please kill the Pedro Villavicencio bot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331767
<mrooney> what the
<savvas> mrooney: it read two bugs, using the bug <number> and the link formats :)
<mrooney> yeah, I figured
<mrooney> I was more confused as to why it didn't work the first time
<mrooney> I am not sure if that report is sarcastic or actually thinks pedro is a bot
<chrisccoulson1> i think it is an attempt at being sarcastic
<hggdh> chrisccoulson1, will do
<chrisccoulson1> thanks hggdh
<ccooke> chrisccoulson1: ... it looks completely serious to me. I like the comments about not reading the bug :-)
<seb128> doesn't seem to be a joke bug
<hggdh> it is not
<hggdh> chrisccoulson1, I think the libical issue whould be dealt by Evolution upstream
<seb128> agreed
<chrisccoulson1> there's a build-time switch for libical to stop it aborting on error
<chrisccoulson1> perhaps we could try that?
<seb128>  /j #evolution on irc.gnome.org during work hour and ping mchra or open a bug on bugzilla.gnome.org
<seb128> we can turn the switch before jaunty maybe but I prefer having errors raised now than ignored
<seb128> otherwise bugs are not reported and worked
<chrisccoulson1> yeah, i agree. i'll report these upstream tomorrow then
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> btw ted didn't reply to your fusa changes yet I think, I pinged him about those and he said he would look at that soon
<chrisccoulson1> thanks, he did comment on another FUSA bug report earlier, and mentioned that you had pinged him
<greg-g> ugh (re: pedro bug)
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-02-20
<thewrath> can someone confirm issue with wpa2 enterprise encryption for wireless in 9.04
<thewrath> desktop
<maco> asac: did you see the pastebin?
<dholbach> good morning
<andrew> morning
<dholbach> hi andrew
<maco> hi there
<asac> maco: and after that i just times out?
<maco> asac: yeah
<maco> well let me double check
<maco> that's the only log i have from when i tried to use it. i mightve killed it that time remembering that it doesn't work. i can try again in the next couple days, or we can ping dtchen and ask him to do it, since it's his phone
<maco> (log rotate has destroyed older evidence from when i learned that it doesnt work)
<asac> maco: ok. i can ask him too
<maco> sorry i dont have access to test it myself right now :(
<davmor2> Hello everybody
<MrKanister> persia: hi, are you there?
<Laibsch> My mouse pointer wanders to the left of the screen all by itself sometimes.  I've got a hunch this could be connected to whether I am on wireless or not (CF Zonet WLAN card in a Thinkpad X24).  Anybody have an idea how to actually nail where this is coming from?
<Laibsch> I'd rather be able to include that info in a bug report than writing "something strange is going on" ;-)
<dholbach> Mez: I'm still working on getting the stats live, but tell people to sign up for https://launchpad.net/~5-a-day-participants/+join
<dholbach> Mez: and add an entry to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Events :-)
<dholbach> Mez: how many people do you have there already? where are you meeting Birmingham?
<Mez> yeah, birmingham
<Mez> 8 people here...
<dholbach> NICE
<dholbach> Berlin will be meeting tomorrow
<dholbach> heya hacktick :-)
<hacktick> hey :)
<dholbach> hacktick: I'm not going to have the time today to prepare a bug list - can you just pick a few and I'll add a bunch tomorrow? :-)
<dholbach> hacktick: how does that sound?
<Mez> and I dont know if people have SSH keys
<hacktick> thas fine
<dholbach> Mez: no need for SSH keys
<hacktick> +t
<dholbach> Mez: just what I said above will be enough - we get the data from LP :)
<dholbach> (... once I'm done)
<dholbach> thanks a lot hacktick - you're a rockstar
<Mez> dholbach, I seem to remember that there was a list somewhere you'd created of links to stuff like "bugs reported but not assigned to a package"
<dholbach> Mez: check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GlobalBugJam
<dholbach> pedro_ prepared a list of bugs
<dholbach> Mez: did you use any of  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RunningBugJam#Material ?
<Mez> a little... I watched your vids, and used the michigan triaging presentation
<dholbach> super
<dholbach> BUG JAMMERS OF THE WORLD!
<pedro_> BrummyBugJam: hey hey!
<baggers> pedro_: Yo!
<dholbach> pedro_: bug 331462, bug 331924, bug 331774, bug 331740, bug 330621
<ubottu> Bug 331462 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/331462 is private
<ubottu> Bug 331924 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/331924 is private
<ubottu> Bug 331774 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/331774 is private
<ubottu> Bug 331740 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/331740 is private
<ubottu> Bug 330621 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/330621 is private
<pedro_> if you have any questions just say it on the channel
<pedro_> dholbach: great, will have a look now
<dholbach> they're all different and seb128 said they're likely dups
<dholbach> because of memory corruption
<Mez> dholbach: I cant find that :D
<dholbach> Mez: what exactly?
<Mez> (the list of bugs)
<Mez> but I've gotta say, Daviey is being awesome running this :D
<dholbach> Mez: third third of the page - has red, yellow and green next to it
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GlobalBugJam#Potential%20bug%20targets
<Mez> ah, I was looking at RunningBugJam
<dholbach> heya Daviey
<Daviey> hey!
<Daviey> jsut doing a demo atm :)
<dholbach> NICE
<dholbach> am I on the screen? :-)
<pedro_> hi mom!
<dholbach> NOTE TO EVERYBODY: YOU ARE AWESOME! JAM ON! :-)
<savvas> pedro_: you're buggy.. and reported on launchpad :)
<pedro_> savvas: I'm a ro bo to
<savvas> beep beep, hehe
<pedro_> savvas: just contacted him, seems the whole problem to is that his emails are not getting into launchpad
<savvas> blocked? that's weird
<pedro_> savvas: i've no idea, but he also said he sent me a few emails and i didn't get any of those, so might be something else
<savvas> pedro_: ah ok
<savvas> glad it was resolved, peacefully in a way :)
<pedro_> yep yep
<pedro_> savvas: are you going to participate in a Bug jam this weekend?
<savvas> pedro_: it seems I'm more of a fixer :) I'm trying to create transitional dummy packages for boost1.35: https://edge.launchpad.net/~medigeek/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/498958/+listing-archive-extra
<pedro_> awesome!
<savvas> let's hope it works, heh
<savvas> pedro_: do you know who has the svg of the global bug jam logo?
<pedro_> savvas: is at the page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GlobalBugJam#Graphical%20Material
<Mez> LUNCH!
<savvas> thanks!
<pedro_> np
<dholbach> seb128: pedro_: gnome bug 572549
<ubottu> Gnome bug 572549 in general "Memory corruption in gnome-terminal" [Major,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=572549
<seb128> dholbach: cool, thanks for sending it there ;-)
<dholbach> no worries
<pedro_> thanks you dholbach
<hacktick> dholbach: berlin-bug-jam at gobby.ubuntu.com
<hacktick> dholbach: the list contains ~15 bug, I have to go now
<hacktick> bye
<dholbach> Daviey: there's no Launchpad user with the ID "Daviey"
<dholbach> hiya stefanlsd!
<stefanlsd> dholbach: hihi :)
<dholbach> welcome Jo-burg in the world of Global Bug Jam love! :-)
<stefanlsd> haha. well, were getting together tomorrow at 10, but i'll do something just to kick it off :P
<dholbach> excellent
<dholbach> hacktick of the Berlin team has used gobby to note down a few bugs we're going to do tomorrow
<dholbach> I'm going to add a few later on, once I'm happy with the gbj stats
<dholbach> Daviey: you're not in 5-a-day-participants either!
<dholbach> everybody: https://launchpad.net/~5-a-day-participants/+join
<dholbach> also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Events if you're participating in a Bug Jam this weekend :)
<dholbach> Daviey: fixed your entry and added you to the team
<stefanlsd> mm. i think im gonna show the guys the greasemonkeys stock replies stuff tomorrow.  (actually, maybe they should type one or two out first.. :P
<dholbach> there's just so much stuff to show :-)
<dholbach> we should add all that stuff to RunningBugJam#Material or somewhere
<dholbach> welcome czajkowski!
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> dholbach: thanks for the info on channel
<dholbach> czajkowski: so where's your bug jam going to be?
<czajkowski> dholbach: Dublin, Ireland
<dholbach> ah nice
<czajkowski> dholbach: and yourself?
<dholbach> czajkowski: your bug jam is not on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Events yet :)
<dholbach> Berlin, Germany
<cros13> Hi, The firefox right-click bug that has bit pissing me off since hardy has just got a patch that finally fixes it
<cros13> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=404314
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 404314 in XUL "when I click on a menu instead of click and hold it randomly selects a menu item and activates it" [Normal,Assigned]
<dholbach> cros13: you could try asking in #ubuntu-mozillateam
<cros13> sure...
<dholbach> rock on!
<czajkowski> dholbach: weird
<bddebian> Boo
<dholbach> czajkowski: you're in ~5-a-day-participants team?
<dholbach> hiya bddebian
<bddebian> Hi dholbach
<Daviey> dholbach: didn't realise i wasn't :/
<dholbach> Daviey: took care of it for you
<czajkowski> dholbach: mean-machine is doing that I think and so is ebel
<Daviey> dholbach: *hugs*
<cros13> czajkowski: is the bug jam on this weekend?
<czajkowski> cros13: yup tomorrow
<cros13> I might pop in
<cros13> can't drink though.... :(
<cros13> have to drive
<dholbach> czajkowski: looks like you're going to be great bunch of people there
<czajkowski> dholbach: updated the page, thanks for pointing it out
<czajkowski> Daviey: aloha there
<dholbach> just tell everybody to join the team there
<dholbach> and update their names on the wiki page if it's wrong or something
<dholbach> bdrung: going to be at the jam tomorrow?
<dholbach> cros13: funny that the first thing regarding to bug jam you mention id drinking ;-)
<czajkowski> cros13: we'll be in DIT so dont think we can actually drink in the lab
<cros13> dammit?!?
<dholbach> :-)))
<czajkowski> however afterwards... entirely different matter :)
<cros13> lol
<dholbach> Ireland as we know and love it! ;-)
<czajkowski> well we're Irish what can I say at some point an event has to end up in a pub :)
<cros13> and you're wondering why I mentioned drinking...lol
<savvas> and if you're a girl and a bride, you get kissed by all the guys in a pub before your wedding :P
<czajkowski> news to me
<savvas> you'd love that wouldn't you.. hehe
<savvas> I think it was in a movie
<cros13> i have never heard of this tradition. but i'm in favor of it
<czajkowski> savvas: again, news to me
<emma> hey is anyone here aware of a page that has instructions for setting up the 5-a-day app?
<czajkowski> emma: just chatting about that in locoteams with dholbach
<dholbach> emma: the 5-a-day app is obsolete
<dholbach> emma: just join https://launchpad.net/~5-a-day-participants
<dholbach> emma: https://launchpad.net/~5-a-day-participants/+join
<dholbach> emma: and "register" your event at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Events
<emma> dholbach: cool do the teams still get cumulative credit some place?
<dholbach> emma: the stats are not there yet and team stats will not make it this WE, but we won't lose the data
<dholbach> emma: right now there's just the "tag" from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Events
<emma> dholbach: cool, hopefully that data can be assembled to show team output, that's a fun and motivating aspect of the event :)
<dholbach> emma: the whole stats thing takes a bit longer than I expected - it's going to happen, just not today :-)
<dholbach> there's a lot of Jamming activity going on already
<baggers> looking at a bug where "Closing lid doesn't trigger any action"...any call on what package could be related to this ?
<james_w> baggers: gnome-power-manager perhaps
<james_w> if they expect it to suspend
<baggers> cheers
<chrisccoulson> it could also be HAL, the kernel or (less likely) acpid as well though
<chrisccoulson> what bug is it?
<baggers> 308136
<chrisccoulson> bug 308136
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 308136 in ubuntu "8.10 install fails - black screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/308136
<baggers> sorry swapped tab!
<baggers> 330937
<chrisccoulson> bug 330937
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330937 in ubuntu "Closing lid doesn`t trigger any action" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330937
<chrisccoulson> that makes more sense;)
<baggers> hehe aye
<chrisccoulson> it might be that g-p-m never gets the lid-close event. a good starting point would be to run "lshal -m" and open and close the lid a few times, to see if HAL emits any events
<baggers> I best go leave a comment then as I can't replicate it
<chrisccoulson> if not, then try killing gnome-power-manager and running "xev", then open/close the lid to see if there are any X events. also try running "acpi_listen" to see if there are any acpid events as the lid is closed
<dholbach> chrisccoulson: you're doing amazing work - just wanted to let you know :)
<chrisccoulson> thanks dholbach:)
<Mez> bug 327180 - OW!!!!!!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 327180 in gnome-system-tools "naming an new user 'admin' in gnome user managment compromises user groups/rights" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/327180
<baggers> chrisccoulson: cheers for that dude
<emma> dholbach: -- on the bug/events page do we add our launchpad nick (emeriste) or do we add the part that comes after the ~ in the url, (~emnode) ?
<dholbach> emma: the latter
<emma> so i would put 'emnode'
<emma> the part that comes from our email. i think.
<chrisccoulson> baggers, you're welcome
<dholbach> emma: rock on!
<chrisccoulson> Mez - that bug is a duplicate
<chrisccoulson> can't remember the number of the top of my head though
<emma> dholbach: im going to be giving these instructions to many people so I just want to be sure...
<emma> dholbach: this is my page on launchpad -- https://launchpad.net/~emnode
<emma> the nick that shows up in posts is emeriste.
<emma> but for the bug/event for our team, we would put emnode
<emma> yes?
<dholbach> would this make it clear:
<dholbach> "(This is not the email address you used for signing up for LP, but the last part of the URL that https://launchpad.net/people/+me redirects you to (everything behind the ~ sign))"?
<emma> yep that's good.
<dholbach> ok, I'll make it bold font then
<dholbach> when Mez is done with the wiki :)
<Mez> :D
<Mez> I'm adding everyone, and changing Daviey's id to the right thing, seeing as someone changed it to daviey-walker *glares at dholbach*
<dholbach> Mez: that was right
<dholbach> Mez: daviey-walker is the Launchpad ID!
<Mez> er, no it's not
<Mez> davewalker is the launchpad ID
<emma> dholbach: that is a little confusing because emnode is the email address i used to sign up on launchpad, but the part about what comes after the ~ is clear.
<dholbach> Mez: oops - well it was "Daviey" before :)
<emma> Mez: you put what comes after the ~ on your profile page on launchpad
<dholbach> emma: like this:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Events ?
<Mez> dholbach:finished with wiki
<Daviey> dholbach: oops, sorry :)
<emma> dholbach: i think the best way to say it is that its what comes after the ~ on your launchpad profile.
<dholbach> ok great
<emma> dholbach: the stuff about not your email address is confusing because what comes after the ~ is from the email address apparently.
<dholbach> no, you can choose it
<emma> okay.
<Mez> it generally comes from the email address, but you can change it afterwards if you want.
<qense> What to do with bug 332068 ? Is there any policy for this kind of bugs? It's probably not a translation error since it's English.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332068 in dpkg "wrong grammar on dpkg" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332068
<bdmurray> qense: tag string-fix and bitesize
<qense> ok, thx
<emma> can someone link me to the launchpad page that has all of the reported bugs without packages?
<Mez> emma, it's all on the wiki, why don't you look on there?
<Chudilo> I know I missed the network manager hug day
<Chudilo> was anyone around for that?
<emma> Mez: Which wiki?
<Mez> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GlobalBugJam
<emma> Mez: Thanks, I found it right before you posted that :)
<emma> That's a good wiki!
<emma> This will be easier with that page :D
<Mez>  /topic
<Mez> hmm, it's not in the topic
<emma> Mez: yeah.
<bdmurray> Mez: what is not in the topic?
<Mez> link to GBJ page
* Topic unset by dholbach on #ubuntu-bugs
<czajkowski> heh
<dholbach> ¡¡¡¡IHATEITWHENXCHATGNOMEDOESTHAT!!!!!
* dholbach changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu | GLOBAL BUG JAM: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GlobalBugJam
<amrlima> anyone can check if bug #330594 is a dup of #247889?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330594 in linux "Bug ethernet SIS 64bit version " [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330594
<czajkowski> dholbach: does what.....
<dholbach> I give it a topic, hit enter and it removes the topic
<dholbach> or splits some part off
<dholbach> (and not the usual 427692744269 character boundary, but somewhere in between :-))
<czajkowski> how very unhelpful of it
<Mez> dholbach: have you reported a bug about it ?
<Mez> :-"
<dholbach> Mez: no, but I reported a bunch of others today already and am soon going to crash soon :)
<Mez> tsk tsk... you should add it to your 5 a day... after all, we are meant to be bugjamming
<dholbach> Mez: ok, let's see who's tsk-tsk-ing next week ;-)
<Mez> ssh... :D
<Mez> be grateful I'm doing something for once
<dholbach> yeah, I was surprised :-p
<Mez> lol, I do do things now and then :D
<dholbach> :)
<czajkowski> dholbach: you in Berlin?
<dholbach> czajkowski: yep
<czajkowski> never been there
<Mez> and i have more time nowadays :D
<czajkowski> it's on a to do visit
<czajkowski> Mez: how about you?
<dholbach> rock on - it's worth it
<dholbach> ask james_w
<dholbach> summer is better though :)
<Mez> birmingham - we're finishing up the bugjam for the day here
<czajkowski> Mez: cool. was there last year for LRL
<czajkowski> one of the best weekends last summer
<Mez> I remember
<james_w> Berlin is great :-)
<Mez> i met you
<czajkowski> bah why I am so solidly useless with names
<czajkowski> :(
<dholbach> Mez: all people in  https://launchpad.net/~5-a-day-participants ?
<Mez> lol, :D
<Mez> yeah, well, the ones from today
<czajkowski> ask me to remember a list of a jobs or things to do and I'l be fine, names not so good
<dholbach> Mez: davmor isn't
<dholbach> Mez: chris-bagley neither
<bdmurray> I'm going through the sbackup package bugs, there are a fair number of private crash reports, and unprivatizing them if someone could help look for duplicates that'd be great
<savvas> let's get karma points for our karmic koala :P
<dholbach> YYYYYEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWW!!! :)
<savvas> lol
<Mez> they should have been
<Mez> crap, sorry, no... I thought you meant on the event page.
<WastePuree> ohai
<duanedesign> I am going through old bugs and asking posters if their bug is still an issue with the latest release. Most are responding that they are no longer experiencing the bug. Do these get marked as Fix Released or Invalid.
<bdmurray> duanedesign: Have you tried recreating it too?  Generally they should be marked Invalid if the root cause and fix and are unknown.
<savvas> bug #190247 down, 190246 bottles on the wall.. 190246 bottles of beer.. if one breaks down we share around.. 190246 bottles of beeeer :P
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 190247 in bcel "Can do more than suggest libxerces2-java-doc" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190247
<Pici> bug 109246
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 109246 in angrydd "[apport] angrydd.py crashed with AttributeError in __init__() (dup-of: 94299)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/109246
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 94299 in angrydd "[apport] [amd64] angrydd.py crashed with AttributeError in __init__()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/94299
<mrooney> Hm, does 5-a-day now not commit if it has committed recently?
<maco> yes
<maco> you can use -f
<maco> to force it. it defaults to --local for an hour
<mrooney> maco: I see, thanks!
<mrooney> maco: what if you are done but it didn't commit the last one? I can't seem to do just "add-5-a-day -f"
<Styles> Hey, so wait the global bug jam started today!? :D
<nixternal> haha, jcastro ^^
<nixternal> Styles: yes, kicks off today
<Styles> aww
<Styles> SCALE 7x Full Access Pass (Friday - Sunday) - 70 bucks !
<nixternal> if you were in Chicago, you could come out tonight and help kick off the 24 hours of jamming :)
<nixternal> Styles: they are bug jamming at scale as well
<Styles> Theres no like sat or sun tickets only? for like the day to go and listen
 * nixternal should have went, but Chicago LoCo needed my love :)
<Styles> ya I know :( I wanted to go but its 70 :(
<Styles> I would have taken school off and went today if I knew yesturday , crap haha
<maco> mrooney: um, do another bug?
<maco> mrooney: afaik, that's the only way
<Styles> Wait so were can I find out more about Scale
<Styles> ie: times, like when it starts and ends, where in southern cali.. ect.
<Styles> Aww I wanna know if I qualify for the student discount haha
<greg-g> HEY ALL! be sure to use !gbj or !gbjJaunty for your Globgal Bug Jam notices on Identica, and use #gbj or #gbjJaunty on twitter
<greg-g> the ! signifies a group on identica, you have to join it for your notice to be sent to it, you can use the #hashtags instead of you want also
<emma> does anyone know if team stats will be published for the GBJ ?
<emma> Is that being kept track of somehow so that it will be published the total out put of each team?
<greg-g> emma: check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/5-A-Day
<greg-g> and add your group to the events page here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Events
<greg-g> then it will be done automatically
<emma> greg-g: okay yep, we have done that.
<emma> greg-g: the last GBJ there was a page that showed the stats of the teams and individuals, like today, the last week, and of all time.
<Odd-rationale> are only team stats kept
<Odd-rationale> ?
<greg-g> Odd-rationale: no, everyone has 5-a-day stats if they join that launchpad team, but team stats will be given if you add your event to that wiki page
<Odd-rationale> greg-g: cool. is this some new feature in launchpad?
<greg-g> it is a new feature of dholbach :)
<emma> greg-g: do you know where we will view the team stats?
<greg-g> he wrote a script to parse the bugmail for all of ubuntu, and uses the launchpad team to know who to look for (I believe, I haven't actually seen how he does it)
<greg-g> emma: I don't know yet, but daniel will tell us soon enough, I'm sure
<emma> greg-g: will a contribution still count if it is from the easy category like identifying what package a bug affects and changing it?
<Odd-rationale> does OpenOffice.org have a bug tracker? trying to see if i can link upstream...
<maco> does our loco team have to be added to the 5adayparticipants team to work?
<greg-g> Odd-rationale: yes, it does
<emma> maco: yes. i think so.
<greg-g> emma: I believe so
<emma> maco: your team has to be on this -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Events
<greg-g> Odd-rationale: first google hit for "openoffice bugtracker"
<emma> and the individuals involved have to join the 5-a-day team on launchpad.
<greg-g> maco: what emma said
<asomething> http://qa.openoffice.org/issues/
<maco> ok yay i dont need a new iso
<Odd-rationale> asomething: thx
<charlie-tca> Odd-rationale: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Upstream/OpenOffice
<Odd-rationale> hey, charlie-tca! yeah. i found it already.... it was not very prominent on the home page...
<charlie-tca> I go through How to Triage; there are several upstream bugzilla's there
<Odd-rationale> i kinda prefer launchpad over bugzilla though... :D
<mrooney> Is it just me or are new bugs recently having a package set more often than a while ago?
<savvas> that's a good thing right? :p
<mrooney> savvas: it is good! but it means less low-hanging fruit for me, I have to work harder to triage incoming bugs :)
 * mrooney waves at jpds
<savvas> hehe
<savvas> does anyone remember the file/folder for gnome session properties for a user?
<savvas> .config/autostart probably
<bdmurray> chrisccoulson: were you going to send bug 287723 upstream?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287723 in consolekit ""System policy prevents stopping the when other users are logged in" doesn't make sense" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287723
<savvas> someone set my bug 228100 as wishlist :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228100 in gwget2 "gwget - mention that "limit download speed" is a per download option" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228100
<savvas> wow, I've got so many old bugs, who would've known
<bdmurray> savvas: cleaning those up is a big help too.  every release I try to go through the ones I've reported and see if they are fixed.
<savvas> bdmurray: I know, I've began a while ago :)
<porthose> I am working on a small patch for i8kutils (1.27) in the debian/changelog would that be i8kutils (1.27-0ubuntu1)?
<bdmurray> porthose: yes, I believe so.  It'd be best if you sent it upstream too though
<savvas> porthose: which bug?
<porthose> there is already a patch on debian BTS
<porthose> Bug #186184
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 186184 in i8kutils "[Gusty] Wrong information in the manpages" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186184
<savvas> the manpage ?:)
<savvas> heh
<asomething> porthose: as it is a debian native package, it would be 1.27ubuntu1 i believe
<porthose> asomething: that's what I will go with, if it's wrong I can always redo it :)
<porthose> thxs everyone
<savvas> porthose: you could try contact the debian maintainer about it: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=427817
<ubottu> Debian bug 427817 in i8kutils "i8kutils: Doc incorrectly lists fields in /proc/i8k" [Minor,Open]
<savvas> hm..
<savvas> how come launchpad shows Unknown, Unknown in status?
<savvas> (for the debian package)
<bdmurray> the bug watcher hasn't checked the remote bug yet
<chrisccoulson> hi bdmurray, i can send bug 287723 upstream (I thought I'd already done that actually, but it seems that I forgot)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287723 in consolekit ""System policy prevents stopping the when other users are logged in" doesn't make sense" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287723
<bdmurray> chrisccoulson: great, I was just following up
<chrisccoulson> actually, there's probably not much point in forwarding it upstream - seems like it's fixed in Jaunty
<bdmurray> well, even better
<chrisccoulson> thats good - less work:)
<savvas> "You can report bugs to Debian by using bts=debian (see reportbug(1))."
<savvas> meh.. it's reportbug -B debian, not bts=debian reportbug
<savvas> < savvas> launchpad is having random problems with site requests // < Ursinha> yes, it is // < Ursinha> we're investigating // < savvas> must be the global bug jam :)
<savvas> I wonder what happens if launchpad goes down :P
<savvas> Someone set bug 242965 as triaged please, I've sent it upstream
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 242965 in sqliteodbc "intrepid - update libsqliteodbc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/242965
<d-b> savvas: bugs stop existing ?
<d-b> " Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server. "
<savvas> heheh
<savvas> d-b: so the bug jam would be 100% success :)
<savvas> d-b: try refresh the page, it should work
<emma> Im getting a lot of time outs from the Launchpad server, is it because of the Global Bug Jam?
<bdmurray> emma: hardy to say they are working on it
<savvas> hehehe
 * savvas marks that phrase patent pending!
<d-b> savvas: trademark
<d-b> its trademark
<emma> Could I file a bug against launchpad and have it count for Club Ubuntu?
<savvas> d-b: I have to find something to trade first :))
<savvas> thanks for the triaged and the title fix bdmurray :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-02-21
<helynux> hi
<emma> hey Hew
<Hew> Hello emma
<emma> Who here is a bug expert who can be a bug mentor?
<bdmurray> I might be of some assisstance
<Hew> emma: What do you mean by bug mentor? Are you starting as a member of the bug squad?
<emma> Nope. I am the founder of a Virtual Linux Users group and we have a team in the Bug Jam
<emma> It says in the instructions to invite an expert to hang out with you for the event.
<emma> So please come to ##club-ubuntu-bugs if you would like to. :)
<greg-g> bdmurray: I completely forgot about that cdd/education-chemistry bug patch I submitted. thanks for finding it! :)
<bdmurray> greg-g: no problem!
<andresmujica> hi all!
<andresmujica> how is the GBJ going?
<bcurtiswx> hey all, when you get a bug that is valid against a package that is the most recent that ubuntu provides, but upstream there is a newer package that may fix the package.  What is the optimal way to handle the bug (i sent it upstream as a bug against what ubuntu ships, but is this the "best" thing to do)?
<greg-g> bcurtiswx: if they bug is fixed upstream, they probably don't want you to open a new ticket in their bug tracker, as they have nothing to do to fix it.
<greg-g> with respect to how to fix it for Ubuntu, see what version is in debian, if it is the newer version that has the fix, request a sync.
<bcurtiswx> greg-g, ok thx
<greg-g> if not, see if you can provide a debdiff that provides the fix for the current ubuntu version (would require you to find the fix in the upstream code repository)
<bcurtiswx> greg-g, what would I do in a situation where i can't find a fix but they may still have one? just push it upstream as is?
<greg-g> what do you mean "can't find a fix but they may still have one" ?
<bcurtiswx> i'll search through tickets and changelogs and can't find anything relating to the bug im trying to push upstream
<bcurtiswx> i can't find it, but maybe I missed it
<greg-g> first, just to be clear. If upstream has fixed the problem (say, the bug was in Tomboy, and the latest Tomboy does NOT have the bug) then don't send it upstream, that will just annoy them
<greg-g> bcurtiswx: do you have an example?
<bcurtiswx> https://bugs.launchpad.net/pidgin/+bug/219093
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 219093 in pidgin "MASTER pidgin crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<greg-g> instead of talking theory might as well speak specifically to your issue :)
<bcurtiswx> not a prob, i can't find things on the upstream site, but im afraid im not searching well enough (as i don't know the best ways to search for a possible fix)
<bcurtiswx> in that bugs case, i searched... but like you said, i don't want to be annoying and im afraid i didn't look hard enough :-\
<greg-g> bcurtiswx: oh, I thought you said that upstream had fixed the issue, I don't see any indication of that on either bug (LPs or the one upstream)
<bcurtiswx> oh, in my case idk if they have in a newer version of plugin-pack
<bcurtiswx> i searched, and looked.. but i didn't see anything
<greg-g> oh... ok, I think I misread your first statement. I thought you meant that the newer upstream version DID fix the bug, not MAY.
<bcurtiswx> sorry
<greg-g> in this case, yes, you forwarded it upstream correctly, now wait for the upstream people to tell you what the status is.
<bcurtiswx> greg-g, ok ty
<greg-g> bcurtiswx: you're welcome. thanks for your help getting these bugs sent upstream, that is usually a very needed task!
<greg-g> go forth and forward! ;)
<bcurtiswx> greg-g, yeah i needed practice sending things upstream.  I'm working towards joining bug-squad
<greg-g> good deal
<genii> If an ISA device is being detected but not given it's correct driver, where to assign it? udev ?
 * genii makes more coffee
<bdmurray> genii: linux (the kernel) is the correct package
<genii> bdmurray: OK thanks
<greg-g> just to distract all you others working on the global bug jam (so Michigan doesn't start out too far behind tomorrow!) here are some pictures from the chicago team: http://www.flickr.com/photos/nixternal/sets/72157614128315299/
<nixternal> woohoo!
<nixternal> we just ordered a bunch of Chicago Pies too
<thepeon> I'm looking at bug 325324, which the reporter states is a problem in all terminal programs.  What package would this be assigned too?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 325324 in ubuntu "Hebrew not displayed correctly in terminal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/325324
<sktrdie> Hi
<j1mc>  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<kungfooguru> sktrdie: ?
<sktrdie> why did you leave
<kungfooguru> I left?
<sktrdie> yes Haha
<sktrdie> you can only connect to 1 server at a time?
<kungfooguru> SHIT!
<kungfooguru> I did /server instead of /connect :(
<sktrdie> haha
<kungfooguru> damn tequila
<orblivion-laptop> kungfooguru: you jamming bugs for Ubuntu?
<sktrdie> its pricy
<sktrdie> Hi
<jbalint> i have bug
<sktrdie> this channel is great now
<sktrdie> thanks for being you
<kungfooguru> YAYA
<kungfooguru> jbalint: !
<kungfooguru> why so quiet
<kungfooguru> no bug stomping?
<andrew> people are resting up for tomorrow?
<j1mc> hi kungfooguru
<j1mc> we're all bug stomping, actually.
<kungfooguru> j1mc: !
<kungfooguru> cool
<j1mc> there's about 12 people here - it's going ok.
<kungfooguru> cool
<andrew> j1mc: where is 'here'?
<kungfooguru> I plan to stomp some Tilda "bugs" this weekend, hehe
<j1mc> andrew: ubuntu-chicago bug jam.
<andrew> ah, nice
<j1mc> andrew: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ChicagoTeam/Projects
<andrew> I'll be attending phlly's tomorrow
<j1mc> andrew: cool
<j1mc> kungfooguru: i thought you popped up in #chiglug - i didn't notice what chan i was in.
<kungfooguru> haha
<WastePotato> Hey, if somethings regarding wireless, should it be packaged in linux kernel?
<kungfooguru> in linux kernel?
<kungfooguru> do you mean builtin instead of a module?
<kungfooguru> or something else?
<greg-g> he may mean "assigned to the linux kernel"
<greg-g> s/he/they
<diginux> woo
<diginux> kungfooguru: woo
<kungfooguru> yaya
<diginux> ask your questions people
<j1mc> diginux: woo
<j1mc> diginux: i want you to file 800 xfce4-menu bugs
<kungfooguru> haha
<kungfooguru> he could
<diginux> j1mc: im on it!
<diginux> j1mc: bug 1, it doesnt exist!
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<kungfooguru> what about Window Maker bugs!
<j1mc> we fixed it
<diginux> j1mc: wait, there is a menu editor now?
<j1mc> diginux: sorry - i was referring to bug number one - just joking.  :)
<diginux> hehe dammit :)
<andresmujica> i want some HW specs from a reporter's machine should i ask him for the dmidecode? lshw? or the link at the Ubuntu HW database?
<greg-g> what kinds of hw specs are you looking for?
<greg-g> what purpose will they fill?
<andresmujica> i suspect that some of the cheese problems are caused by low specs, specially webcam high resolution,
<greg-g> so you mean processor speed, specifically?
<andresmujica> i read at some post by phillipo about that problem, so i want to get some data to check that lead...
<andresmujica> well, yes.. that would do it..
<andresmujica> but i wonder if we could get a "better" way of getting the specs..
<greg-g> lshw is probaby good then, yes?
<andresmujica> ok, i'll ask that thks! :)
<greg-g> np
<j1mc> i'm looking at this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/332385 - what would be some good ways to found out what the issues are?  request his xorg log file?  it sounds somewhat hardware/bios settings related.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 332385 in ubuntu "Keyboard inoperative at boot" [Undecided,New]
<greg-g> hmmm, that comment could have done without the first part.
<greg-g> j1mc: I really don't know, that is a weird quirk from his BIOS, xorg mght help, but if he is using any new version of ubuntu there might not be much in it
<j1mc> greg-g: i was thinking of the xorg log file, not necessarily the xorg.conf.
<andresmujica> j1mc, maybe it has to something to do  with evdev
<greg-g> j1mc: ah yes :)
 * greg-g has made two mistakes based on misreading in a short time, he should get more coffee
<j1mc> hehe
<j1mc> what makes you say evdev?
<emma> is there something standard to do with a bug that's not written in English?
<greg-g> emma: you can ask them to post in english, or have someone from the loco team that speaks that language translate it (or better yet, triage it, then translate)
<andresmujica> j1mc.. because xorg is moving or moved to evdev and i've read about some weird things with mouse and kbd.. but it could be soemthing at the kernel level too...
<j1mc> andresmujica: i've assigned it to xorg-...evdev and used the default xorg bug response request to see if i can get more information.
<andresmujica> j1mc, ask the reporter if while the system is booting, the kbd works.. changing console, writing stuff at it... that way u can be sure if it's a xorg issue or a kernel one
<j1mc> andresmujica: thanks - will do.
<emma> Does anyone know if there will eventually be stats for individual and team output for this GBJ ?
<emma> I remember the first GBJ that was a big motivator for us :)
<duanedesign> emma: http://ln-s.net/2t1Z  see 2.How to participate
<duanedesign> I think the answer is yes.
<andresmujica> emma: but the stats would be available in about a week or so.. be sure to get into the 5-a-day-participants LP team
<emma> andresmujica: cool yes, everyone on our team is doing that.
<emma> thanks!
<andresmujica> hmm, according to bugs without package link, about 400 bugs had been assigned... yesterday it was ~1500 .. now is ~1156 !!!.. or i'm looking a different link..?
<sktrdie> Help me find a bug
<duanedesign> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GlobalBugJam  see potential bug targets
<sktrdie> wow thanks
<negonicrac_> hello
 * genii hands emma a coffee
<emma> thanks :)
<genii> emma: Anytime
<duanedesign> could someone look at Bug #75028 it was reported 2 years ago and the reporter is still experiencing the problem
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 75028 in quagga "ospfd starts way too late in the boot process" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/75028
<sktrdie> i posted a bug
<sktrdie> please vote me
<maco> sktrdie: do what?
<sktrdie> please
<j1mc> maco: i think he wanted to be voted as the best bug report.  :/
<sktrdie> thanks for explaining
<thepeon> sktride: vote +1
<thepeon> happy
<maco> j1mc: um...since when does that award exist?
<sktrdie> It is
<j1mc> maco: :/  i think crimsun would know if it did.
<j1mc> i don't think it does, though.
<maco> j1mc: crimsun is dtchen nowadays
<j1mc> maco: good know.
<sktrdie> Thanks for upvoting
<sktrdie> BYE
<calc> dtchen: when/why did you change your nick?
<stefanlsd> Is it me or is LP slow today
<dtchen> the latter
<dtchen> reported, etc., etc.
<stefanlsd> bleh, annoying for bugjam
<dtchen> fixed now
<maco> calc: i think he wanted it to fit his actual name more closely
<dtchen> work requirement, and i got tired of using /nick repeatedly
<maco> anyone around know about ecryptfs-utils?
<Laibsch> good morning
<Laibsch> Can we please be a little more careful as to how we give out bugcontrol priviledges?
 * Laibsch mumbles something about bug 331222
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331222 in ubuntu "quite a few asian mirrors malfunctioning" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331222
<Laibsch> I had to reopen so many bugs lately from overenthusiastic newbies, it's not funny anymore
<Laibsch> s/as to how/as to who/
<Hobbsee> Laibsch: try to email the bugs email list about it
<dtchen> reopen from Invalid or Wontfix?
<Hobbsee> Laibsch: (i support you, and I suspect a lot of others to do) but here will be just bikeshedding
<dtchen> you don't need bugcontrol membership to mark Invalid
<Laibsch> dtchen: invalid, but what's the difference?
<Hobbsee> Laibsch: (because the canonical people that make these decisions will not be here now0
<Laibsch> Hobbsee: what's the address?
<Laibsch> Do I need to subscribe to post?
<dtchen> because anyone can mark as Invalid, so it's not necessarily bugcontrol membership that's up for discussion
 * Laibsch really hates member-only lists that I only want to shoot a quick mail to
<Laibsch> dtchen: Oh, is that right?
<Hobbsee> Laibsch: it's on lists.ubuntu.com, but i suspects it's ubuntu-bugs@
<Hobbsee> i'd say you have to subscribe
<Laibsch> grm
<Laibsch> dtchen: If that is the case, the thing just becomes one of "don't allow setting to invalid", maybe set to incomplete as the maximum
<Laibsch> for the "ordinary" user
 * Laibsch doesn't really do ml for ubuntu so far
<Laibsch> The good thing about this is I just found out there is a FOSS-related conference held today in the vincinity
<Laibsch> although it won't help me much because it ends in 5 minutes ;-)
<Laibsch> Hobbsee: I doubt ubuntu-bugs@ is the right place, I seriously doubt anyone is following that
<Laibsch> https://lists.ubuntu.com/#Bug+Lists
<Laibsch> I can't find a better one atm, though
<greg-g> ubuntu-bugcontrol, I believe
<Laibsch> ubuntu-wa
<Hobbsee> oh, yes, that
<greg-g> or bugsquad
<Hobbsee> bugsquad
<Laibsch> yes
<stefanlsd> heading off to our bugjam venue. cya guys later :)
 * andrew is heading off to bed...
<andrew> cya guys later
 * d-b wanders about "random" crashes from people.
<d-b> wonders*
<d-b> and Hobbsee can i pm you ?
<Hobbsee> d-b: if you like.  i'm not overly here though
<Laibsch> Hobbsee: Who are the guys from Canonical "in control" of this?  Looking through the recent mails on the bugsquad ml, I see no familiar names.  I wonder if opening an LP ticket wouldn't make more sense?
<Hobbsee> Laibsch: bdmurray / heno, afaik
<emma> Laibsch: this weekend is the Ubuntu Global Bug Jam.
<Laibsch> I know
<emma> Okay good.
<emma> Laibsch: I think one of the purposes of the GBJ besides triaging bugs, is to get more people involved. There is a cost involved with that which may be considered an investment.
<Laibsch> I perfectly understand that
<Laibsch> I think it can be handled differently, though
<Laibsch> a) don't give -bugcontrol priv to "any bum off the street" ;-)
<Hobbsee> Laibsch: i don't think they do, currently
<Hobbsee> wait.  or is that quality?
<Laibsch> b) don't allow setting to invalid w/o -bugcontrol which apparently is now possible
<Laibsch> maximum of incomplete for those without upper privs
 * Hobbsee wonders if launchpad actually has implemented that.
<Laibsch> And if nobody answers, then let the autoclean-up routine kick in
<Laibsch> Hobbsee: what exactly?
<Laibsch> I think the guy who closed 331222 indeed have no privs whatsoever
<greg-g> Laibsch: A is a non-issue as they don't give those privileges to just anyone. there is an application process and it only last for 3 months before you must renew with bdmurray.
<Laibsch> ?
<Laibsch> I never have to reapply
<Laibsch> I guess I do good work ;-)
<greg-g> well, that is the way it is done currently, maybe you slipped through and brian accently set to you never expire.
<greg-g> ;)
<Laibsch> IIRC I've had two bugs closed from people who just got their privs which were wrong
<greg-g> I would suggest talking with them, might as well try to educate (there is a "contact this user" feature now in LP, instead of having to use the bug comments)
<d-b> eeep at less control
<d-b> and did launchpad just crash ?
<Laibsch> greg-g: I do try to educate them, but I guess it comes to a point where I get the feeling I have to educate too many people that shouldn't have had the power to make changes that necessitated that in the first place
<Laibsch> IMHO: learn first, get power later
<Laibsch> you can do quite many things without power
<greg-g> that is fine, I'm not arguing against your point. it was just a suggestion instead of using the bug comments as a place to educate people.
<Laibsch> thanks
<greg-g> thanks for being involved :)
<Laibsch> But I'll continue to use the comments since a) it's easier for me and b) it's public
<Laibsch> does https://launchpad.net/~bugsquad give any privs or is it only with ~bugcontrol?
<greg-g> control only
<czajkowski> aloha from ie bugjam
<Oompa-Loompa> hi everyone
<czajkowski> hey
<huats> hey everyone
<huats> does anyone can explain me how the new 5-a-day stuff works ?
<czajkowski> ih a guy did yesterday
<czajkowski> um
<huats> czajkowski: can you find out the logs ?
<czajkowski> dholbach
<czajkowski> him
<czajkowski> he explained
<huats> yep I sure he is the one...
<huats> czajkowski: do you have the logs ?
<czajkowski> um
<czajkowski> it was in loco-teams
<czajkowski> is that room not logged?
<huats> I was idling there
<huats> may be I have them
<huats> let me check
<czajkowski> in and around 3 or a little before hand
<huats> I have it indeed...
<huats> thanks czajkowski
<czajkowski> no probleme
<stefanlsd> Anyone else having launchpad timeout issues still?
<mangilimic> stefanlsd: I can confirm those timeout issues... I cannot open this page: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu ...
<mads-hk> same here
<mads-hk> timout error
<mads-hk> i just guess that the server is overloaded because of the huge bugjam
<czajkowski> aye
<posingaspopular> hey all, im ready to start beating up on bugs with the rest of the chicago loco team
<stefanlsd> yeah. trying to search for a bug with package and timing out
<czajkowski> we're the same over here i ireland
<czajkowski> nobody can get access to it
<Rafik> Hello, is a missing webcam driver considered as a bug ? if yes, to what package assign it ?
<mangilimic> If you know the bug number, you can access to the page, for instance this page: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/simple-ccsm/+bug/258665 works great, but if you want to access Ubuntu bugs you cant!
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 258665 in simple-ccsm "simple-ccsm crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [Undecided,New]
<BrummyBugJam> mads-hk: it was overloaded yesterday. You'd have thought that Canonical would have thought about this and sorted out some extra servers.
<BrummyBugJam> czajkowski: are you doing a bugjam over in EI at the moment ?
<czajkowski> BrummyBugJam: IE yes :)
<czajkowski> but we cant get ointo the site atm
<BrummyBugJam> I meant to say Eire..
<czajkowski> so we're doing a talk
<czajkowski> there are 9 of us here
<mads-hk> Hey guys... We are sitting here in Denmark... And we know sh** about bug triaging.. Any nice beginner links?
<czajkowski> BrummyBugJam: tis ok
<czajkowski> :)
<stefanlsd> mads-hk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<BrummyBugJam> czajkowski: I dont know whether you're the kind to think you're not part of the UK, but we're also coordinating UK Bugjam stuff in #ubuntu-uk-bugjam
<mads-hk> okay thanks stefanisd :)
<czajkowski> BrummyBugJam: *grin* :)
<ziroday> Hi, this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/267327 really doesn't look like a bug and its very old. Should I close it and direct the user to the xubuntu forums?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 267327 in ubuntu "Xubuntu sessions not loading properly" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Rafik> ziroday> i think its simply xfce-panel
<Rafik> alt + f2 then xfce4-panel
<ziroday> Rafik: yeah, its most likely the reporter had removed xfce4-panel from his startup sessions list
<Rafik> indeed
<ziroday> Rafik: in which case its not a bug, as its a user configuration?
<ziroday> no?
<Rafik> i'd say it's not a bug, but i'm not enough experienced to be sure ^.^
<ziroday> Rafik: right, shall mark it as invalid. Its going to expire soon anyway
<Rafik> good then :)
<ziroday> Rafik: thanks for helping :)
<Rafik> ziroday> yw ^^
<CMooney> Hey. How are hardware bugs usually handled? Seeing as it's not something Ubuntu can solve.
<stefanlsd> CMooney: Is it hardware as in something ubuntu should support?  Do you have a link?
<CMooney> stefanlsd, I decided to mark it as invalid. It's bug #326812
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 326812 in ubuntu "Boot freezes" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/326812
<CMooney> By any chance is the Launchpad server being hammered at the moment?
<czajkowski> since this morning
<czajkowski> it seems to be a bit slow
<czajkowski> and by slow I mean time outs
<CMooney> ....ah well
<BrummyBugJam> it was bad yesterday, today it's barely usable... Nafallo - you doing anything to fix this?
<czajkowski> Nafallo: please
<Nafallo> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA :-P
<czajkowski> Nafallo: morning
<ebel> Yeah going a bit slow :)
 * ebel waves from the irish bug jam event!
<Nafallo> :-)
<czajkowski> Nafallo: so you going to work some sort of magic?
<Nafallo> czajkowski: like what? :-)
 * Mean-Machine waves at ebel
<CMooney> Got another question! How are bugs caused by closed drivers usually handled? Put as "invalid" and "sorry, we can't really do anything about it?"
<wgrant> Nafallo: Like fixing LP!
<czajkowski> lol
<stefanlsd> LP is looking better
<ebel> CMooney: Well sorta yeah. We can't fix closed source stuff
<CMooney> ebel, K. He hasn't tried the open driver yet, so decided to report as incomplete asking him to try the open driver
<mads-hk> Goooooodmorning
<dholbach> HELLO!
<jpds> Hey dholbach.
<dholbach> hiya jpds
<mads-hk> HEY YOOO! PARTY PEOPLE IN THE HOUSE! Put your hands in the aaaaaaiir!
<mads-hk> Why don't your switch to launchpad server to Windows Server 2000? Guess thats working better? ;)
<dholbach> mads-hk: are you trolling? :)
<Broder_Barteser> If people think that mads-hk is rather crazy. Then think how it is to be in the same room with him :S
<jpds> mads-hk: No, someone's repointing it at the secondary DB.
<mads-hk> dholback -> A bit :( Im sorry :(
<dholbach> no worries, just wanted to know if we're on the same page :-)
<BrummyBugJam> dholbach: I was on the way to op and stuff
<mads-hk> any news about the launchpad server?
<mads-hk> What calling it a BuggyBugjam?
<dholbach> mads-hk: you can try joining #launchpad and see if there's talk about what's going on
<BrummyBugJam> dholbach: there isnt. But this is meaning that things are really not going well
<wgrant> dholbach: It has been broken for hours, and IS knows of it.
<dholbach> alrighty
<stefanlsd> dholbach: heys!
<dholbach> hiya stefanlsd
<rpenhall> i'm trying to assign a package to a bug regarding the greek polytonic keyboard in which most of the letters work but the accents do not. Does anyone know which package these kind of bugs get assigned to? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/158439
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 158439 in ubuntu "Greek Polytonic keyboard doesn't work!" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Guest19253> test
<stefanlsd> Anyone got any advice on rpenhalls q above? ^^
<BrummyBugJam> hi people, we have a video stream of the ubuntu Birmingham bugjam setup and running @ http://autoview.autotrain.org/mod/resource/view.php?id=26
<ccm> hi there from the berlin gbj
<dholbach> rpenhall: dunno - maybe xkeyboard-config?
<dholbach> hiya ccm, hey michazoet!
<michazoet> hi dholbach
<Broder_Barteser> BrummyBugJam, bon appetit from Denmark. ;)
<ccm> :)
<james_w> let's bug jam people!
<james_w> hey ccm, how are you?
<rpenhall> dholbach: thanks :)
<dholbach> heya james_w
<stefanlsd> BrummyBugJam: south africa watching you guys eat
<ccm> james_w: fine, nice to see you again :)
<ccm> james_w: the interview is already up on youtube but needs a re-edit as jorge's names is spelled completely wrong :)
<james_w> hey dholbach
<Broder_Barteser> don't point at people ;)
<stefanlsd> dholbach: when do you think stats will be coming thru...
<james_w> ccm: I saw it, it looks good despite the typo :-)
<dholbach> stefanlsd: soon
<stefanlsd> HEY - WE WANT CHOCOLATE CAKE!!!!!!!!
<Nafallo> stefanlsd: yes, yes we do.
 * Nafallo pokes Daviey 
<dholbach> <elmo> both edge and production should be better now; thanks to spm
<dholbach> yoohoo!
<czajkowski> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  back working
<czajkowski> :)
<ebel> Jamming!
<ebel> We be jamming!
<czajkowski> stop or that song will be in my head
<andresmujica> hello!!
<andresmujica> anyone nows about a GBJ event around Houston, Texas?
<BrummyBugJam> dholbach: can you add zeth0 to 5-a-day ?
<dholbach> BrummyBugJam: just join the 5-a-day-participants team in LP
<BrummyBugJam> nvm,, hes done it himself *claps*
<dholbach> it's open
<dholbach> woohoo
<czajkowski> dholbach: that whole 5 a day seems to be confusing a lot of folks
<andresmujica1> dholbach: Rock on!!! ;)  eveyone at FB is being asking me about what's GBJ? what should i do?!!  hehe it's pretty cool!!
<dholbach> czajkowski: what's confusing?
<dholbach> andresmujica: what are you looking for? documentation?
<dholbach> andresmujica: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RunningBugJam#Material maybe?
<andresmujica1> dholbach: np for that, they seem to be wonder about bugs and Ubuntu.. not as they're actually using Ubuntu... they're getting curious about it and how is possible that hundreds of people around the world are joined at the GBJ !!!
<dholbach> andresmujica: and they're all there at the event?
<Mean-Machine> dholbach, are we tagging triaged bugs via the 5-A-Day command?
<dholbach> andresmujica: just give a short presentation then :)
<dholbach> Mean-Machine: no, not necessary any more
<dholbach> Mean-Machine: check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/5-A-Day#Automatic%20Reporting
<BrummyBugJam> are any other bugjams streaming vid?
<andresmujica1> anyone knows about a GBJ session at Houston??
<BrummyBugJam> 3+c3ear
<Mean-Machine> dholbach, so all we need to do is join the 5-A-Day group on launchpad, correct?
<dholbach> Mean-Machine: and add your Launchpad ID to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Events
<andresmujica1> dholbach: what happens if someone reports via the 5-a-day command?
<Mean-Machine> dholbach, that's done ;-] need to tell all the others tho
<dholbach> Mean-Machine: ROCK
<dholbach> andresmujica: that's not necessary any more
<dholbach> it's automatic now
<dholbach> I'm still looking at setting up the stats atm
<andresmujica1> brummybugjam: if everything work as expected we will stream some video.. this afternoon.. i'll let you know!!
<BrummyBugJam> andresmujica1: where from ?
<andresmujica1> dholbach: cool... i was checking the no package bugs and it seems they're about 400 bugs less than the 19th ??
<andresmujica1> brummy: we're from Colombia!!  #ubuntu-co
<BrummyBugJam> cool :D
<andresmujica1> is expected that Camila Davalos would join us ;)  (search at FB ! )}
<dholbach> andresmujica: nice
<andresmujica1> dholbach: what time is it for you?
<dholbach> 15:11
<andresmujica1> ahh ok.. 6hrs from here...
<pedro_> hello guys
<andresmujica1> hi pedro!
<andresmujica1> you forgot to register your event at Bugs/Events, didn't u?
<pedro_> hi andresmujica, how's the bug jam going  there? or is still a bit early to ask? ;-)
<pedro_> andresmujica, no i didn't i'm waiting for the participants to show up at the event for doing it
<czajkowski> dholbach: I'm not confused others were this morning
<posingaspopular> dholbach: chicago is just waking up and getting ready to rock. i hope your gentle heart can handle it :P
<Nafallo> bug 174470 should be resolved no?
<andresmujica1> hheh! nop! yesterday almost everyone at the channel was fighting bugs, squashing "bichos" as they say!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 174470 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Falcon Programming Language" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174470
<andresmujica1> dholbach: do u know that bugs in spanish is like " bichos" ?
<andresmujica1> at least in colombia
<dholbach> no, I didn't
<andresmujica1> anyone of you knows antti or Wellark ?  is the guy in charge of the 3g internet profiles...
<andresmujica1> i need his help with this bug 317860
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 317860 in mobile-broadband-provider-info "Request to upgrade to latest SVN" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/317860
<Nafallo> dholbach: so huhum. what do you think about bug 174470 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 174470 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Falcon Programming Language" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174470
<dholbach> Nafallo: isn't that resolved already?
<dholbach> apt-cache showsrc falconpl
<Nafallo> dholbach: that what was I asked :-)
<dholbach> :-)
<dholbach> another bug closed!
<Nafallo> \☺/
<stefanlsd> ok, we're heading out of here. thanks for the assistance guys
<stefanlsd> dholbach: good job on the videos, the girls think ur kinda cute
<dholbach> haha
<dholbach> :-)
 * dholbach blushes
<czajkowski> http://twitpic.com/1ltp4  from -ie
<stefanlsd> i told em you do hugs for free
<dholbach> czajkowski: NICE - please add to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GlobalBugJam/Stories :)
<czajkowski> dholbach: added the tag to it buntu-global-bugjam-february-09
<quixotic> me likely bug jam
<ryanakca> I'm the maintainer of a package in Debian... same bug present in both Debian and Ubuntu. I'm guessing if I fix it in Debian, it would be impossible to sync it to Ubuntu, despite that bugfix being the only change?
<MadsRH> If I can't hear the logout sound (login works fine) but it test's alright in the "sound preferences". Which package should I add to my bug report?
<james_w> ryanakca: hey, why would it be impossible?
<ryanakca> james_w: *shrug*, methought syncing was stopped ages ago :)
<james_w> ryanakca: auto-syncing was stopped for jaunty, but it can still be done manually
<james_w> we want bug fixes :-)
<james_w> then autosyncing will start again when jaunty is released
<pedro_> is anybody else having problem with edge (lp) ?
<jpds> pedro_: Should be OK now.
<pedro_> jpds: great, i was having some timeouts very often, thanks for the info
<ryanakca> james_w: Also, I'm guessing I can't sync another package of mine that received bug fixes since it's a new upstream version?
<james_w> ryanakca: we're in feature freeze now, so if there are new features in the new upstream it would need an exception
<james_w> but it's right at the start of freeze, so the barrier is quite low
<marius_> hello, got a question: i found a bug and made a patch, what to do now ?
<markbt> Hi, I have a quick question about bug 45544. I added a patch to it on Tuesday, but I'm concerned this hasn't been noticed as it's marked "Fix Released" at the moment (which isn't true)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 45544 in notification-daemon "Notifications overlap the bottom panel." [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/45544
<pedro_> markbt: the upstream task is marked as fix released not the one in ubuntu
<markbt> yes, but that's not true as the bug is in an ubuntu patch (03_...)
<pedro_> markbt: right, i've commented there, we need to ping mvo to have a look to the patch
<pedro_> markbt: thanks for your work ;-)
<markbt> np, thanks
<bac> good morning
<jpds> morning bac!
<bac> hi jpds -- you in london for the bugjam?
<jpds> bac: Yep. :)
<marius_> some bug team member here ?
<marius_> made a patch and don't really know what to do now
<jpds> marius_: You can attach it to he bug report with a comment.
<marius_> already done so, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/330259
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 330259 in linux-meta "Problematic volume control keys and mute key of several notebooks + Patch" [Undecided,In progress]
<marius_> anything else ?
<marius_> how is it going to be released ?
<jpds> marius_: You might want to talk to #ubuntu-kernel.
<marius_> ok, thanks
<ebel> Can you link a launchpad bug to a sourceforge bug?
 * ebel is just learning about linking upstream
<jpds> ebel: You can: https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/RemoteTrackerCoverage
<ebel> jpds: thanks :0
<ebel> jpds: So what do I do? click on 'also affects project' or 'also affects distribution'?
<greg-g> ebel: project
<greg-g> see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Watches
<greg-g> also, a lot a stuff is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/KnowledgeBase
<savvas> Anyone using jaunty and vlc? bug 314038 - I made some test packages to fix the not embedded video problem
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314038 in vlc "Integrated video interface is broken in Jaunty" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314038
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> why do I find the weirdest bugs on my own machine that nobody else has
<savvas> czajkowski: create a new user and see if it's local :)
<czajkowski> savvas: ebel is your add remove working
<ebel> When I go to 'also affects project', I can't find 'sourceforge' there.
<savvas> in jaunty? yes
<ebel> czajkowski: yes :P
<czajkowski> git
<savvas> czajkowski: run this in terminal: gnome-app-install
<czajkowski> savvas: created a bug
<dholbach> hi heno
<heno> hey dholbach!
<heno> I just arrived at the Birmingham Jam
<dholbach> NICE
<heno> how is Berlin rocking?
<dholbach> heno: http://daniel.holba.ch/five-a-day-stats/ :-)
<stgraber> hey heno
<savvas> czajkowski: be sure to attach the output of: apt-cache policy gnome-app-install :)
<czajkowski> dholbach: hmm ireland aren't showing up on that :(
<dholbach> czajkowski: let me check
<Mean-Machine> dholbach, it looks like the listed teams have used the 5-A-Day tool to tag the bugs
<Mean-Machine> it shows only the tags
<dholbach> Mean-Machine: no
<dholbach> has nothing to do with the 5-a-day tool
<czajkowski> savvas: added thanks
<heno> hey stgraber
<czajkowski> dholbach: any ideas?
<dholbach> czajkowski: working on it - should be fixed in a sec
<czajkowski> ok thanks
<bcurtiswx> hey all
<bcurtiswx> happy bugjam
<Mean-Machine> ubuntu-ie bug jam is finishing now
<Mean-Machine> we'll share our story ;-]
<dholbach> thanks a bunch
<dholbach> your guys ROCK!
<dholbach> berlin team will be sitting here for another 3 hours
<Mean-Machine> dholbach, cheers!
<dholbach> although I might leave a bit earlier
<dholbach> to get something to eat
<dholbach> and take the dog out :)
<Mean-Machine> ubuntu-berlin ROCK ON! good luck
<dholbach> :-)
<andresmujica1> dholbach:  what kind of dog u have?
<dholbach> andresmujica: http://murphy.holba.ch
<dholbach> czajkowski: it's showing up now, but it could be that some people are still missing on the list - will sort itself out in a bit
<andresmujica1> dholbach: http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/album.php?aid=7605&id=658335278
<dholbach> andresmujica1: I don't use facebook :)
<andresmujica1> ooo.. hehe!!  hmmm  http://identi.ca/andresmujica
<dholbach> nice :)
<andresmujica1> it's name samuel
<Odd-rationale> should wishlist items be directed to the brainstorm and marked as invalid?
<dholbach> no, I wouldn't do that generally
<Odd-rationale> ok
<Odd-rationale> just making sure...
<emma> dholbach: the club-ubuntu.org team appreciates your work on the stats page. It's great and more than I expected so soon.
<danage> anybody know of problems with ralink USB wifi after recent updates? i wish to file a bug but
<dholbach> emma: it took longer than I expected and I'll work on people and team stats soon, just not this WE
<dholbach> emma: thanks for the flowers :)
<dholbach> have a great rest of Global Bug Jam - I'm out! :-)
<dholbach> and post your stories on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GlobalBugJam/Stories
 * dholbach hugs y'all
<dholbach> Jam On!
<penguin42> I'm thinking 291842 may be a dupe of 286672; however 291842 is already marked as a dupe of 299441 which is maybe a bit more specific?
<bcurtiswx> penguin42: you can mark a dupe of a dupe of a dupe..etc... that helps a lot when bugs get traiged, this way they can take out a lot of other bugs when fixing it (if they do)
<penguin42> bcurtiswx: When I tried marking 291842 as a dupe of 286672 it told me that was an error and told me I had to change the other dupe
<bcurtiswx> mark 286672 as a dupe of 291842 and it shouldn't
<penguin42> bcurtiswx: can you explain why? 286672 already has a few dupes associated with it as well
<bcurtiswx> penguin42: im not sure exactly (maybe someone else can elaborate), but my best guess would be the logic you mentioned above confuses the launchpad system enough that it gives you errors
<penguin42> bcurtiswx: I didn't really want to change 286672 since it has more dupes associated with it, so is already kind of a central point for these issues
<andresmujica1> penguin42: normally if a bug already has dupes attached to it, it can be marked as dupe for another master
<andresmujica1> you should do it manually
<andresmujica1> or use the bughelper tool
<penguin42> bughelper?
<bcurtiswx> andresmujica1: ty
<andresmujica1> yeap a python tool that helps you to automate some tasks.   but if the bug you're trying to move has a few dupes, don't bother and go manually
<pjbroad> hi could someone mark #287055 as wishlist please
 * penguin42 doesn't really get which ones I should move the dupe on and why it didn't allow me to mark that one a dupe
<andresmujica1> penguin42, which one is the bug again?
<penguin42> andresmujica1: #291842
<andresmujica1> bug # 291842 bug #286672
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286672 in linux "WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.27/kernel/power/main.c:176 suspend_test_finish+0x74/0x80()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286672
<penguin42> andresmujica1: Suspecting it's a dupe of #286672
<andresmujica1> bug #291842
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 291842 in ubuntu "warn_on_slowpath on resume on macbook" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/291842
<andresmujica1> yeahp, i belive you're right
<penguin42> andresmujica1: Thing is the 299441 looks like it has a specific comment on about a specific driver - and so I'm not really sure if that deserves to be a dupe of 286672
<andresmujica1> so, the problem you're facing is that as you can see with bug #291842 , at the right column you'll find  that the bug #299441 is listed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 291842 in ubuntu "warn_on_slowpath on resume on macbook" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/291842
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 299441 in linux "ath9k slow_path (dup-of: 291842)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/299441
<andresmujica1> so you'll have to access this last bug, at the pencil icon at the side of the dupe mark change the master bug for the #286672
<andresmujica1> the reporter talks about an specific driver, but the bug is the same.. so it's a bug.
<andresmujica1> then at the master bug, put the tag master-bug
<andresmujica1> then ask the reporters to validate with jaunty akpha4
<penguin42> ok, hang on - one part at a time
<andresmujica1> and if they can and willing to do it, ask them for the suspend resume tests for the machines.
<andresmujica1> ok, first, move the 29941 as dupe from bug # 286672
<penguin42> done
<andresmujica1> now move the # 291482 as dupe from bug # 286672
 * penguin42 suspects there may be multiple root causes of the error message so I'm a little concerned if they are all dupes
<andresmujica1> maybe, maybe not.. but gathering all the data needed (suspend resume test) would tell us at the end if is the same bug or not..
<andresmujica1> so at least if it's clearly 2 separate bugs i'll group them together..
<penguin42> ok, now you said something about marking as master?
<andresmujica1> now at the bug #286672 put the tag master-bug, just at the bottom of the description section
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286672 in linux "WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.27/kernel/power/main.c:176 suspend_test_finish+0x74/0x80()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286672
<penguin42> I get a warning 'the tag master-bug hasn't yet been used by linux (Ubuntu) before'
<andresmujica1> hmm..
<andresmujica1> let's not use it then.. maybe is for other bugs.... let me check a sec
<andresmujica1> ahh sorry
<andresmujica1> is metabug
<andresmujica1> the tag is metabug
<andresmujica1> sorry
<penguin42> thanks - that's done it
<andresmujica1> add the kernel-oops tag too
<andresmujica1> it would give more attention to the bug
<penguin42> it's already got apport-kerneloops on
<andresmujica1> great!
<andresmujica1> now, ask the reporters to follow the debugging procedures for  KernelSuspend  and ask them to test in Jaunty4 if it still exists..
<andresmujica1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend
<andresmujica1> ahh and let them now that you marked some dupes from this bug, in fact you can write your doubts about the maybe non dupe bug, so someone from the kernel team can take a look
<IntuitiveNipple> penguin42: I know about that bug, I'll let you have the master report in a mo
<andresmujica1> about the comment, ask them first to test in Jaunty Alpha4 or latest updated intrepid, and if they're still facing the same issue to make the debugging procedures...
<IntuitiveNipple> penguin42: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/331415
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 331415 in linux "request_firmware() fails on resume from suspend" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<andresmujica1> TJ, but the one that penguin42 is working one is already triaged.. are you working on a patch for the 331415 ?
<andresmujica1> ohh well. yeap
<andresmujica1> it seems you're !
<IntuitiveNipple> hehehe
<penguin42> IntuitiveNipple: OK, do you want to glue those sets together then?
<andresmujica1> upps, so we'll need to move those previous ones to this master bug... hmm bughelper, or multiple firefox tabs open at the rescue
<andresmujica1> which one?
<andresmujica1> :P
<IntuitiveNipple> Let me confirm it first... if I'm sure the other bug is the same I'll mark it as duplicate
<andresmujica1> great!!
<IntuitiveNipple> penguin42: If you can post a question asking the reporters if they have any devices that load firmware... I'm not sure if we can give them a way to determine that for sure... but ask anyways :)
 * andresmujica1 out for lunch
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm not sure how we work around this. The work to patch the drivers can be very involved, and there's many affected from initial investigation
<penguin42> can you just explain the problem?
<IntuitiveNipple> If it is the same one, and it looks likely, when a PC boots some devices need to load firmware into devices like webcams, fingerprint readers, wifi network devices, etc.
<IntuitiveNipple> The driver asks the kernel to load the firmware file, which in turn asks userspace for the file
<penguin42> ok - where does it get the firmware from?
<IntuitiveNipple> From /lib/firmware/
<IntuitiveNipple> Now, when a machine suspends the kernel *freezes* all userspace apps, then shuts down devices before power-down
<penguin42> ah but when you wake back up you have to reload the firmware?
<IntuitiveNipple> When it resumes, it brings up all devices first. If one of those devices needs to reload firmware, it asks the kernel which asks userspace again. This time though, userspace is frozen, so the 60-second kernel timeout occurs and then the driver gets told "sorry, no firmware"
<IntuitiveNipple> After the devices have bee restarted userspace is unfrozen but by then its too late.
<penguin42> i the userspace just used for the filename?
<IntuitiveNipple> Now, the kernel provides two methods to get the firmware. The original one is firmware_load() and it blocks until the firmware file image is in memory.
<IntuitiveNipple> The other, newer, is asynchronous called firmware_load_nowait()
<IntuitiveNipple> But to make use of it, the drivers have to be rewritten, sometimes quite fundamentally
<IntuitiveNipple> Yes, the kernel always tries to delegate file loading to userspace helpers
<penguin42> oh, so the userspace has to do the actual loading - hmm
<penguin42> problem is you have to make sure enough useful devices are going to be able to start userspace
<IntuitiveNipple> with the _nowait() version the driver registers a call-back function that the kernel will call once the firmware file is available. The resume continues with other devices in the meantime
<IntuitiveNipple> Some devices will retain firmwares over the suspend/resume cycle, but it is a per-device issue
<IntuitiveNipple> It depends on whether the bus the device is on is kept powered... some USB are, for example
<penguin42> yeh
<IntuitiveNipple> I'll assign that bug to me and ask for /var/log/kern.log since that should show which driver has the problem
<penguin42> IntuitiveNipple: Is there a kernel.org defect for it?
<IntuitiveNipple> penguin42: not that I have found so far
<penguin42> IntuitiveNipple: File one and mark it as an upstream of your ubuntu bug? or possibly post to lkml?
<IntuitiveNipple> penguin42: I shall once I've done some more work on it
<IntuitiveNipple> It might be caused only by out-of-tree drivers, in which case it's not a kernel problem
<penguin42> yeh
<penguin42> if a reporter asks for a bug to be closed because it's no longer a problem what's the right thing to do?
<IntuitiveNipple> If there's no other activity, I mark them Invalid unless I'm sure that an update fixed it
<penguin42> and then you mark it as fixed?
<IntuitiveNipple> only if I know which package/version fixed it... then I paste in the applicable changelog entry
<penguin42> nod
<IntuitiveNipple> I write something suitably nice for the reporter so they don't read it as if I'm dismissing the bug report as bad
<oldmanstan> is this anybody think this is a problem with ubiquity? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/326187
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 326187 in ubuntu "kubuntu 8.04 installer reports wrong hard drive size" [Undecided,New]
<penguin42> oldmanstan: It's missing a lot of detail isn't it - e.g. what was the supposedly 500GB disc?
<penguin42> oldmanstan: how was it connected? A copy of dmesg or /proc/partitions would help
<oldmanstan> penguin42: agreed, it's weird that the drive showed up with 2 partitions if there weren't
<penguin42> is there a way to find the metabugs ?
<penguin42> ah - the tag list on the right
<goat|lappy> I added a default response for expired bugs:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Bugs%20Untouched%20(Expired)
<goat|lappy> Edit as necessary, but it should be useful
<salty-horse> can anyone confirm this on jaunty? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/332624
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 332624 in metacity "Inconsistencies when windows change their icon" [Undecided,New]
<penguin42> I can try it, give me a sec
<penguin42> hmm I better wait for my jaunty vm to finish updating
<oldmanstan> salty-horse: happens for me too
<oldmanstan> salty-horse: my jaunty vm is also updating so it may change, not sure if metacity was getting updated
<salty-horse> oldmanstan, no update to metacity in sight on my end
<oldmanstan> ok then i can confirm that bug
<penguin42> mine is still doing it's update so hey....
<salty-horse> thanks oldmanstan. can you add a comment in the bug?
<oldmanstan> salty-horse: all done
<salty-horse> thanks
<oldmanstan> np
<salty-horse> how can I link it to jaunty?
<penguin42> just put jaunty in the title and put the package version in
<salty-horse> isn't there's a way to attach it with metadata?
<Yasumoto> What's the link to the test launchpad? I can't recall the url
<BUGabundo> stagging
<BUGabundo> Yasumoto: ^^^^
<BUGabundo> bbl
<Yasumoto> epic, thanks
<oldmanstan> is this a problem with the pulse packages or an alsa package? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/332631
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 332631 in ubuntu "pulseaudio errors, sound/audio bugs" [Undecided,New]
<andresmujica1> hi all!
<posingaspopular> hi
<bcurtiswx> anyone not having a blast doing some bug jamming???!!!?!?!?!?!?
<bcurtiswx> you'd better not be!
<emma> dholbach something is wrong
<bcurtiswx> whats up?
<dtchen> oldmanstan: it's confusingly reported. the symptoms are actually two separate bugs, one affecting the linux source package, and the other affecting pulseaudio.
<dtchen> oldmanstan: i've triaged it to affect the former, because that's where the culprit actually lies
<dtchen> oldmanstan: (at this point in current jaunty, nearly all bugs would affect the former, but please just ask me if you're not sure)
<oldmanstan> dtchen: cool, thx
<jcastro> emma: dholbach is asleep, anything I can help with?
<emma> jcastro: the stats page had our stats going backward, but we think maybe someone added their name to the wiki wrong, and hopefully the next time they update it will be fixed :)
<hollman> bug #330517
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330517 in ubuntu "EurekaSans font family shows as multiple individual fonts. Expecting one font family (worked in Dapper) " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330517
<andresmujica1> hmm that font bug which should be the package...
<bcurtiswx> bug #269660
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269660 in ubuntu "Background color issue in (some overview pages in the) Documentation" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269660
<bcurtiswx> im having trouble figuring out which package this deals with.. (i know its QT), but which qt package...
<bcurtiswx> i think it would be best to know which applications they're installing to cause this.. even then, where would I go into triaging that correctly?
<czajkowski> dholbach score on ie bugs today if u dont mind
<andresmujica1> we must send a dholbach a lot of redbull... so he can stay awake...
<czajkowski> lol zye
<andresmujica1> hmm but he must be at 21:00 ...
<czajkowski> coul domeone look up the stats for ireland please
<bcurtiswx> yeah i think hes UTC+1
<bcurtiswx> 21:15
<pleia2> czajkowski: how many people out there for yours?
<czajkowski> we had 14 in total
<pleia2> cool :)
<czajkowski> now we're gone for a drink
<pleia2> high of 8 here, 7 remaine
<pleia2> -e
<posingaspopular> we have about 20 or so irl. 27 in the loco chan
<jcastro> bdmurray: ping
<bcurtiswx> jcastro: do you have to be in dev somehow to be a part of Summit? or can anyone go?
<jcastro> bcurtiswx: anyone can go
<czajkowski> nope anyone can go to uds
<jjesse> bcurtiswx: i do doc work and have been sponsored several times
<jjesse> bcurtiswx: you have to be invovled in the project for a sponsership
<czajkowski> greetings from ireland folks
<bcurtiswx> jjesse: I am a PhD student in computational sciences, but have gotten all people i can to use ubuntu
<jjesse> bcurtiswx: make that a part of the application process
<bcurtiswx> the most i've gotten involved with ubuntu is triage
<bcurtiswx> i do server admin at school too
<bcurtiswx> have a Gateway turned ubuntu, and a dell mini with ubuntu
<bcurtiswx> the mini is AWESOME i must say
<luisbg-de> anyone is mire
<luisbg-de> anyone is more than invited
<luisbg-de> it is very awesome
<emma> Guys any ideas what package this affects -- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/332647
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 332647 in ubuntu "kubuntu laptop brightness dims due to screensaver and other apps" [Undecided,New]
<luisbg-de> please come :)
<czajkowski> aloha :)
<nhandler> Is 5-a-day using the wiki page to determine what team your bugs should go towards?
<bcurtiswx> yuppers
<ccm> nhandler: yes
<bcurtiswx> maybe we should put something on the top of the page that makes that a little more obvious?
<ccm> bcurtiswx: think that's a good idea
<bcurtiswx> ok, i will put up something
<bcurtiswx> nevermind, seems like someone beat me to it
<goat|lappy> whats the link for that page?
<dtchen> bcurtiswx: 269660 doesn't seem to be *caused* by Qt, although i'm not convinced the reporter doesn't have gtk-qt-engine or some mapping installed
<penguin42> the reporter could probably do with adding some debug - we noticed the club-ubuntu one dropped a bit before and couldn't see why
<bcurtiswx> dtchen: yeah, thats what got me all confused with this one.
<bcurtiswx> dtchen: im guessing its best to ask them which programs caused the problem, then i can test it on my VM to see which one causes this problem.. sound good?
<bcurtiswx> and by programs.. i mean the ones they mention they installed that use QT librarys
<dtchen> bcurtiswx: i recommend asking for more details, e.g., whether there is a mapping installed, whether the symptom is reproducible in a fresh boot from a jaunty 4 desktop cd, etc.
<bcurtiswx> dtchen: ty
<emma> What should one do in general with a bug marked for expiration?
<emma> penguin42: it's jumped back up again.
<penguin42> cool
<maco> anyone else unable to start firefox today?
<bcurtiswx> maco: just after login?
<bcurtiswx> maco: i haven't had any problems myself
<andresmujica1> maco: rm ~./.mozilla/firefox/profilenamething/lock
<emma> would it be innapropriate to ask for more xorg information for this bug -- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/332553
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 332553 in ubuntu "Several bugs after using laptop backlight keys " [Undecided,Incomplete]
<maco> andresmujica1: doesn't help. just hangs
<maco> greasemonky would be *really* useful right now...dont know how to use greasemonkey in konqueror
<andresmujica1> hmmm...
<maco> i mean, it *might* be because plasma won't start
<dtchen> emma: that appears to be a linux bug
<maco> but konqueror and konsole and kontact all started from krunner
<emma> dtchen: oh would that be an issue with modules?
<dtchen> emma: i recommend asking for the reporter's ~/.xsession-errors and `dmesg'
<emma> dtchen: you are good man
<dtchen> emma: if appropriate, the next step would be to ask for information from /var/lib/acpi-support/
<andresmujica1> maco:. maybe a killall -9 firefox .. then the rm thing and then starting from the console can show you some useful output
<maco> wow like 6 of them were running, but no lock file
<maco> and still hanging when i try to run it
<thomas__> Hi
<thomas__> Please take a look:
<thomas__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/121186/
<thomas__> file a bug against all of these?
<thomas__> Isthis normal when you have proposed in your sources.list?
<thomas__> I get prompted to file a bug ...
<thomas__> Anyone there?
<penguin42> hang on
<thomas__> ok
<penguin42> thomas__: I'd report it against openoffice.org-core-dbgsym
<penguin42> hmm but you have a couple of others as well that;s a little odd
<thomas__> and wine and update-manager sepeerately?
<thomas__> yeah i know
<thomas__> that is why i ask first
<thomas__> maybe I am doing something wrong
<penguin42> I'd give it a little while, do an apt-get update and try again - I'm just wondering if something has half a set of updates in flight
<thomas__> the update-manager thing is ancient
<chrisccoulson> thats not a bug. your problem is that you havent got the intrepid-updates, intrepid-security or intrepid-proposed ddebs repository specified in your sources.list
<thomas__> oh
<thomas__> tx
<chrisccoulson> you're welcome:)
<thomas__> I check it out now
<thomas__> by the way
<chrisccoulson> it just means that you're trying to install dbgsym packages for versions of packages that are older than the ones you have on your system already
<thomas__> duncan litow changed the wiki
<penguin42> what's that in English: 'le paquet vim-common est déjà installé et configuré'
<thomas__> here:
<thomas__> that means in english:
<chrisccoulson> i assume it means that the package vim-common is already installed and configured
<thomas__> the
<thomas__> yeah!
<chrisccoulson> i don't know, i'm not french, but it seems quite likely thats what it means;)
<thomas__> i broke my left arm, type very slow now...
<penguin42> ouch
<thomas__> I do speak french
<penguin42> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vim/+bug/330630 - but the only way I can see if he got it would be to have explicitly asked to install it ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 330630 in vim "package vim-common 1:7.1.314-3ubuntu3.1 failed to install/upgrade: le paquet vim-common est déjà installé et configuré" [Undecided,New]
<thomas__> second language after dutch (i am belgian)
<penguin42> you guys make damn good chocolate......
<Yasumoto> Isn's there a huge list of bugs sorted by type somewhere on the wiki?
<Yasumoto> like "bugs without a package" and such
<maco> penguin42: no, that's the belgians
<andresmujica1> http://tinyurl.com/ColombiaBugJam
<penguin42> Yasumoto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GlobalBugJam/#Potential bug targets
<maco> but mmmm truffles from bruxelles
<andresmujica1> that link would point you to the unassigned package bugs
<Yasumoto> penguin42: thanks :)
<penguin42> maco: He said he was Belgian!
<maco> he did?
<penguin42> nod
<maco> i just saw "i speak french"
<andresmujica1> i just saw hi
<thomas__> oh
 * penguin42 wishes dpkg would output errors in English as well as local - I mean people looking at bugs can't know all languages
<emma> dtchen: Is this a bug in ubiquity -- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/314586
<thomas__> sorry i missed the conversation
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 314586 in ubuntu "XP partition is not mountable" [Undecided,New]
 * charlie-tca thinks it could at least ask for the language it is in
<thomas__> i am belgian anyway:
<thomas__> duncan litow changed the wiki:
<thomas__> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<thomas__> He put his name next to it because there was something wrong withe key from Martin Pitt
<thomas__> just a week ago
<thomas__> It used to show the four ddebs
<thomas__> that gave problems:
<thomas__> the alfas only need:
<thomas__> deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com jaunty main restricted universe multiverse
<thomas__> so you get an error message on apt-get update
<chrisccoulson> yeah, thats confusing. feel free to edit it to state you should use *-updates, *-security and *-proposed for packages from these repositories in stable releases
<thomas__> but the stable releases do need all four lines
<thomas__> ok
<thomas__> I show it here first
<thomas__> so i don't mess it up
<thomas__> like usual hehe
<penguin42> hmm what's the cause of this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glibc/+bug/330348   how do versions work like that?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 330348 in glibc "package libc6 2.8~20080505-0ubuntu8 failed to install/upgrade: package libc6 is already installed and configured" [Undecided,New]
<dtchen> emma: it's immediately clear, unfortunately
<emma> dtchen: it's not right?
<dtchen> emma: recommend just setting the status to Incomplete until there's more information
<dtchen> emma: it could be ubiquity, debian-installer, parted, or grub
<emma> yeah i see.
<emma> id like to know how did you come to achieve such competence dtchen ?
<dtchen> s/competence/madness/
<maco> emma: 10 years
<emma> heh
<andresmujica1> can be this bug #277579 marked as wishlist pls?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277579 in cheese "Cheese creates multiple "Webcam" direstories." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277579
<CMooney> Hey. I have a bug that turned out to be user error (didn't turn the wireless switch on) and I don't know how to close it.
<CMooney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/332429
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 332429 in linux "Atheros AR242 doesn't find any networks" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<bcurtiswx> CMooney: set it to invalid
<CMooney> bcurtiswx, thanks.
<bcurtiswx> all, what is the correct tag for an upgrade request ?
<bcurtiswx> ah, just found the tags page
<bcurtiswx> nvm
<bcurtiswx> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags <-- in case anyone else wonders about tags
<thomas__> chriscoulson
<bcurtiswx> can someone set bug #332689 to wishlist
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332689 in purple-plugin-pack "Please Upgrade Pidgin-Plugin-Pack to 2.5.1 in Intrepid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332689
<thomas__> I cannot edit that page
<thomas__> it is immutable
<thomas__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/121195/
<penguin42> there are a whole bunch of bugs with SiS 171 network but they all appear subtely different and am not sure if they can take a merging
<thomas__> That is what I want to replace:
<thomas__> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
 * cprofitt_bug_jam waves
<cprofitt_bug_jam> we are getting setup for our in person event
<emma> has anyone ever thought of doing this differently?
<emma> And couldn't almost all of these technically be marked incomplete?
<slangasek> so are folks here working on the global bug jam this weekend?
<slangasek> judging by the number of bugs being wrongly assigned to the acpi-support package, there's apparently a meme going around that this is a good place to assign bugs.  I'd like to correct that wrong impression, but don't know where these triagers are all coming from
<cprofitt_bug_jam> I am working on the bug jam...
<cprofitt_bug_jam> at an in-person event teaching people how to do it now
<slangasek> cprofitt_bug_jam: I hope you aren't teaching them to assign suspend/resume and shutdown bugs to acpi-support? :)
<hollman> bug #321673
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321673 in ubuntu "[needs packageing] open-network" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/321673
<hollman> this isn't a bug ?
<cprofitt_bug_jam> slangasek, I do not think I can tell them that without a little more 'triage'
<hollman> what can i do with this bug ?
<stefanlsd> slangasek: it comes from a screencast video everyone watched
<hollman> is a wishlist ?
<stefanlsd> (we did the same thing today...)
<slangasek> stefanlsd: gar, so that video is being used then
<slangasek> stefanlsd: what needs to happen to get that video replaced or deprecated?
<asomething> hollman: yes, needs-packaging requests are valid wishlist bugs
<slangasek> I'm even seeing people assigning bugs to acpi-support where follow-ups from the submitter indicate the bug should be closed
<stefanlsd> slangasek: umm, a entry into the wiki about it, or removing the link...  (Dereck Wanacott did the vid. (sp))
<slangasek> stefanlsd: where is it linked to in the wiki?
<hollman> asomething, but now i culdn't put in the wishlist
<stefanlsd> slangasek: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RunningBugJam#Material
<hollman> i couln't have permision to change de status of the bug
<stefanlsd> slangasek: its the - Assign a package to bugs video
<slangasek> stefanlsd: ok, thanks; I'll update the wiki
<asomething> hollman: i'll do it. you need to be on the bug-control team to set importances
<hollman> asomething, ok
<stefanlsd> slangasek: yeah, need to note that we need to check what we're putting out there for people... (we watched it today and i know guys we're assigning it to acpi-support) - will bring it up with dholbach in a bugjam followup meet
<emma> how do i mark a bug as wishlist?
<stefanlsd> emma: you need to be a member of bug-control to do that
<emma> okay are you a member of bug control?
<Lupine> referencing bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/317905  MythBuntu is not officially supported, right?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 317905 in ubuntu "Holding down ALT-F4 opens multiple shutdown pop-ups" [Undecided,New]
<Lupine> I was going to mark as Invalid and post normal: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Packages%20not%20provided%20by%20Ubuntu however, this isn't a "package"
<emma> stefanlsd: are you a member of bug control?
<popey> Lupine: mythbuntu is an officially recognised derivative
<stefanlsd> emma: sorry im not. /me pokes asomething  :)
<Lupine> popey, thanks, appreciate the feedback
<slangasek> stefanlsd: so is there sound on this video?  Because I don't hear anything when I play it with totem
<asomething> here
<emma> who here is on the bug control?
<emma> i have one that should be marked wishlist
<hollman> bug #319943
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 319943 in ubuntu "pykota print quotas manager needs-packaging" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/319943
<hollman> asomething, wishlist
<Lupine> popey, do you have a quick link that lists all that officially supported derivatives, I'll add that to my documentation
<asomething> emma: i am, which bug?
<popey> Lupine: why? what are you planning to do for non-officially recognised derivatives?
<popey> Lupine: you're not going to reject them ?
<Lupine> popey, I thought they would fall under this response: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Packages%20not%20provided%20by%20Ubuntu
<stefanlsd> slangasek: yeah. trying totem now. sound doesnt work.  works for me in mplayer.
<slangasek> heh, lovely
<popey> Lupine: all mythbuntu packages are in the repo
<emma> asomething: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/329771
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 329771 in ubuntu ""Recovery mode" should have noresume option in grub" [Undecided,New]
<Lupine> popey, right...but for the ones that are not, shouldn't that be the correct response?
<popey> sure, Lupine but dont confuse distro with package
<Lupine> popey, "the ones" meaning, the non-officially recognised derivatives
<popey> s/distro/derivatives
<asomething> emma: hollman: done and done...
<hollman> asomething, :D
<emma> asomething: thanks
<hollman> bug #316591
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 316591 in ubuntu "[needs packaging] Include Debet+ in the repository" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/316591
<hollman> asomething, wishlist
<penguin42> any portugese speakers here?
<slangasek> penguin42: yes
<slangasek> stefanlsd: ok, wiki updated, thanks
<penguin42> slangasek: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-dfsg-5.0/+bug/329218  I think that's a dupe of 261392 - do you agree?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 329218 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 "/mysql-server_5.0.67-0ubuntu6_all.deb failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Invalid]
<slangasek> penguin42: looking
<slangasek> penguin42: otoh, 329218 is already marked invalid, why worrying about it?
<penguin42> slangasek: Bah - it wasn't when I started!
<slangasek> oh :)
<slangasek> "Apparently you had a problem installing an update to the kernel. I therefore mark this report as invalid" - erm
<penguin42> I'm going to change that to a dupe
<slangasek> penguin42: it is the same bug, so duping is appropriate, yes
<cprofitt_bug_jam> Question... what would the multimedia function buttons be under -- ACPI or HAL?
<slangasek> cprofitt_bug_jam: please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hotkeys/Troubleshooting for those
<cprofitt_bug_jam> thanks
<slangasek> (they generally need a lot of triaging to find the right component - it's fine to push them down the stack a step at a time while triaging)
<penguin42> slangasek: On an ACPI subject; GPE storm detected - linux or acpi?
<bdmurray> jcastro: pong
<goat|lappy> bugs that have been reported as wishlist, should then be marked invalid, correct?
<penguin42> why? It's perfectly reasonable to wish for something
<jjesse> they still couldbe a valid wishlist
<charlie-tca> No, not necessarily so
<charlie-tca> wishlist is valid
<goat|lappy> k
<jjesse> might want to ask them to submit to brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<penguin42> hell, I think someone once fixed a wishlist bug of mine.. ....
<charlie-tca> I had one fixed, too
<goat|lappy> oks,  thanks
<cprofitt_bug_jam> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/299188 -- unsure of of what package -- xserver-xorg-input-evdev ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 299188 in metacity "Laptop hardware buttons for sound doesnt work when there is a drop down menu" [Undecided,New]
<cprofitt_bug_jam> anyone care to take a look?
<cprofitt_bug_jam> I doubt it is metacity as tagged now
<penguin42> it's interesting it's only when there's a drop down menu
<cprofitt_bug_jam> or right click menu
<BUGabundo1> cprofitt_bug_jam: that's a dupe
<penguin42> that suggests the event is getting through but when something has a grab it's getting them rather than whatever is supposed to deal with hotkeys - so that could be metacity
<cprofitt_bug_jam> and that does not affect my T500 laptop's ability to mute -- the mute key is not recognized with on-screen display
<BUGabundo1> there are already a few bug about similar patterns
<cprofitt_bug_jam> a duplicate of which?
<cprofitt_bug_jam> I followed another bug to that one??
<BUGabundo1> humm
<BUGabundo1> you have to search for it
<BUGabundo1> I once opened one for firefox
<BUGabundo1> and it got duped to a master one
 * BUGabundo1 looks at ff awesome bar
<BUGabundo1> cprofitt_bug_jam: didn't find it with a quick look
<penguin42> oh that's weird
<penguin42> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-dfsg-5.0/+bug/327945  has a installation script killed by signal (Interrupt) - and I've seen a similar bug earlier; that's normally a ctrl-c isn't it?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 327945 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 "mysql-dfsg-5.0" [Undecided,New]
<czajkowski> aloha
<penguin42> where should bugs about non-working/detected SAS controlelrs go - just linux ?
<robbmunson> penguin42: i would assume just the linux kernel itself.
<penguin42> ok, so I'll assign to linux - what is the linux-meta package?
<robbmunson> penguin42: you're using it on a normal setup and not a "server" environment correct?
<penguin42> robbmunson: I was just trying to look through someone elese bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/327783
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 327783 in ubuntu "Marvell 88SE6320 SAS-Controller not found!" [Undecided,New]
<robbmunson> let me take a look and ill see what i can snoop out :)
<penguin42> just looks like a missing driver
<robbmunson> yeah, looks like a missing driver in the linux-generic kernel
<penguin42> (there's a forum entry for someone saying we need better support for that, or it's not support if Marvell released one)
<robbmunson> kernel drivers are a tricky subject.....sometimes there isnt an open source driver to use and the hardware just goes so where you cant use it.
<penguin42> hmm annoying, launchpad search doesn't seem to search attachments - so is useless for searching for oops symbols
 * penguin42 wonders where to submit that
<BUGabundo> penguin42: use the API or python lib
<penguin42> yeuch
<BUGabundo> penguin42: bugs against LP search should be filed against malone IINM
<goat|lappy> what happened to holba's script...
<goat|lappy> the 5 a day stats are blank :-P
<andresmujica> hi again
<emma> the 5-a-day-stats are.. oh you noticed.
<emma> Can club-ubuntu.org team still score a point if we file a bug againstthe 5-a-day-stats page?
<penguin42> emma: Sounds like a double-point bug to me :-)
<emma> :D
<penguin42> ah, already a malone bug for searching attachments
<goat|lappy> lolz, i think that script is whack anyways, the chicago loco definately scored more than is documented
<goat|lappy> We Need Source!!
<andresmujica> which are the stats page?
<charlie-tca> holbach said he would make sure they get updated
<goat|lappy> good times, i'm sure he will get the updated stats as the jam finishes up
<andresmujica> but the stats are the ones at http://daniel.holba.ch/5-a-day-stats/ ?
<penguin42> bah I'm getting a timeout trying to mark a malone bug as a dupe
<goat|lappy> andresmujica: yes
<andresmujica> ahhh ok..
<andresmujica> yes the script is stopped.. 20feb at 1231 utc...
<BUGabundo> penguin42: I got timeouts all day
<BUGabundo> can you paste the timeout id on #launchpad please?
<penguin42> just done it
<BUGabundo> its not friday, but its always fun : http://www.funtasticus.com/20090220/friday-wild-girls-february-20-2009/
<andresmujica> hi, we're streaming video (don't know if audio) from Cmolombian Bug Ja
<andresmujica> http://giss.tv:8000/Nicktstreaming.ogg
<slangasek> penguin42: I don't know what a GPE storm is, but the bug certainly shouldn't be assigned to 'acpi' (nor 'acpi-support')
<penguin42> slangasek: Well the error is ACPI: EC: GPE storm detected, disabling EC GPE so you can see why someone might think it should be
<slangasek> penguin42: sure, I see why someone might think that, but it's definitely incorrect :)
<penguin42> slangasek: OK, I'll change the package to linux - can you explain what the 'acpi' package is for then?
<thomasdelbeke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/121236/
<thomasdelbeke> Hi
<thomasdelbeke> what to do?
<thomasdelbeke> file bug?
<slangasek> penguin42: 'apt-cache show acpi'
<slangasek> penguin42: i.e., it's a trivial tool in universe
<penguin42> slangasek: Ah got you
<Odd-rationale> can someone tell me if i reported this upstream correctly? thanks! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/286050
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 286050 in ubuntu "Cannot change volume with keyboard volume dial while in drop down menu. " [Undecided,New]
<jcastro> bdmurray: can you kick off an update to your unlinked bug watch page on people.u.c?
<jcastro> bdmurray: we resolved a bunch this morning
<andresmujica> odd-rationale: you can create the gnome upstream link
<Odd-rationale> andresmujica: what do you mean? the upstream link already existed...
<thomasdelbeke> so is it http://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+filebug for this one: http://paste.ubuntu.com/121236/?
<thomasdelbeke> it uses gnome bug tracker
<thomasdelbeke> should i use bug-buddy?
<thomasdelbeke> or did i do something wrong again?
<BUGabundo> I always use apport-cli (or the new -collect)
<BUGabundo> if I'm online... if offline, I just send an email
<thomasdelbeke> ok tx
<thomasdelbeke> you think it is a genuine bug though?
<thomasdelbeke> oh
<andresmujica> odd-rationale:hmm i believe there's another bug covering that issue already....
<thomasdelbeke> apport-cli works on crash reports only
<Odd-rationale> andresmujica: oh ok... so what i did was incorrect?
<thomasdelbeke> no crash report was generated
<andresmujica> odd-rationale: nooo!! what you did is great!!!
<thomasdelbeke> i just ran serpentine from the terminal:
<thomasdelbeke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/121236/
<charlie-tca> Odd-rationale: just not completed yet
<cprofitt_bug_jam> anyone have the link for putting the bug upstream?
<andresmujica> odd-rationale: i'm trying to find the previous report...
<Odd-rationale> how to complete?
<cprofitt_bug_jam> I have not done that before...
<BUGabundo> thomasdelbeke: you can invoke it to collect data
<thomasdelbeke> because the gui does not respond
<jjesse> launchpad runing slow for anyone else?
<charlie-tca> click "also affects project" and but the upstream URL in it
<charlie-tca> s/but/put
<andresmujica> odd-rationale:  you can create the upstream task, but i believe maybe we can search the other bug related..
<BUGabundo> jjesse: yes
<thomasdelbeke> how to invoke crash?
<jjesse> bummer, wonder if it can't handle the bug jam?
<cprofitt_bug_jam> what is the URL for GIMP?
<Odd-rationale> charlie-tca: isn't it already there? i seethe bug number in the remote bug watches...
<charlie-tca> I'm not seeing it. It should be right above the original gnome-panel line
<charlie-tca> I see it over on the side.
<Odd-rationale> charlie-tca: oh ok...
<Odd-rationale> i got it...
<andresmujica> charli-tca, odd-rationale: i cannot see it either
<Odd-rationale> andresmujica: you will soon see both... :P
<Odd-rationale> (if i can get it right..)
<paguilera> It appears Launchpad is getting a lot of traffic.  I just saw a Please Try Again acreen when trying to update a bug.
<charlie-tca> Yes, many people are hitting it at the same time and it does that.
<paguilera> Right.
<andresmujica> odd-rationale, charlie-tca:  this is the bug i was thinking about: bug #299188
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/299188/+text)
<Odd-rationale> charlie-tca: so i click affects other project, but what do i put for the project? the gnome bugzilla url?
<charlie-tca> yes, Odd-rationale
<Odd-rationale> charlie-tca: it is telling me: There is no project in Launchpad named "http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=551163".
<ubottu> Gnome bug 551163 in Menu "Global hotkeys don't work when menu opened" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<andresmujica> odd-rationale: look for the url box
<Odd-rationale> andresmujica: there is none...
<andresmujica> hmm
<andresmujica> let me check
<charlie-tca> Odd-rationale: If it came up with project, it says there is no gnome-panel in there yet.
<Odd-rationale> i can give you screen shot if you don't beleive me...
<charlie-tca> It is telling us the project doesn't exist yet
<Odd-rationale> ok. well can i create it?
<charlie-tca> Makes it a little harder.
<charlie-tca> Yes, create it by filling in the box with gnome-panel
<Odd-rationale> ok
<jcastro> there should be a project for gnome-panel already you just have to fill in the box
<jcastro> then it will let you paste in the GNOME url
<andresmujica> in the meantime take a look to bug #299188  you can mark that bug and it's dupe as dupe from your specific bug, taking in account that you've got an upstream report now!
<Odd-rationale> ok. see if this is correct: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-panel/+bug/286050
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 299188 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev "Laptop hardware buttons for sound doesnt work when there is a drop down menu" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/299188
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Ubuntu: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/286050/+text)
<andresmujica> odd-rationale:  great!!  i can see it!
<jcastro> great job Odd-rationale!
<penguin42> Odd-rationale: I'm not sure I believe that's xserver-xorg-input-evdev - as I say, if the input works any of the time it means the events are getting through
<jcastro> linking bugs makes me so happy
<charlie-tca> me too
<Odd-rationale> me too!
<charlie-tca> You got it!
<jcastro> you can probably mark it confirmed as well
<penguin42> ah right, sorry - the bot lied about the package
<wgrant> penguin42, Odd-rationale: That's certainly not evdev.
<Odd-rationale> wgrant: i did not put evdev...
<wgrant> Potentially GTK, possibly xserver.
<thomasdelbeke> ok, i just filed it as:
<thomasdelbeke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/serpentine/+bug/332725
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 332725 in serpentine "serpentine does not run as gui, nor from (root/user)terminal" [Undecided,New]
<Odd-rationale> wgrant: the bot gave a reply not to the link i posted.
<thomasdelbeke> should i leave it like that?
<wgrant> Odd-rationale: Oh, true, LP is just being stupidly laggy.
<thomasdelbeke> what is it with "invoke" apport-cli?
<WastePotato> Launchpad won't even load for me. :(
<bdmurray> jcastro: there's a problem with the staging db
<jcastro> bdmurray: ok no worries
<paguilera> Hi Folks.  Can someone help me figure out how to push Bug# 332665 upstream?  This is a GIMP bug.
<paguilera> bug #332665
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-02-22
<thomasdelbeke> ok so i probably screwed it:
<thomasdelbeke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/121250/
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/332665/+text)
<thomasdelbeke> can anyone tell me what this is (?): xml.sax._exceptions.SAXParseException: file:///usr/share/xml/gnustep/gsdoc-1_0_0.dtd:41:0: syntax error
<thomasdelbeke> Nautilus-Share-Message: Called "net usershare info" but it failed: 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error No such file or directory
<thomasdelbeke> Please ask your system administrator to enable user sharing.
<jcastro> paguilera: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=522483
<jcastro> related maybe?
<ubottu> Gnome bug 522483 in General "use gtk_show_uri() instead of calling firefox directly" [Minor,Reopened]
<Odd-rationale> charlie-tca: so, if a bug is linked to an upstream bug, then logically, the dups should be linked the the same upstream bug? or is that redundant?
<cprofitt> hey Rocket2DMn
<paguilera> jcastro: That does look related, but that seems to be more of a discussion about browser preference.  What we were able to reproduce in the bug description seems to be more of a problem with the actual help files not being coded correctly to point to the proper page (potentially leading to the error messages that are raised in the bug description and in some of the comments of the Gnome bug).
<Rocket2DMn> hey cprofitt did you rock the bugjam today?
<jcastro> paguilera: I would do a search on the upstream bugzilla (I did that, that's the only bug it returned), and then file it in the upstream bugzilla and then link it
<paguilera> jcastro: Actually, what you sent me for a link led me to the one we need.  It's found here: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=158867
<ubottu> Gnome bug 158867 in CSS Parser "missing support for "letter-spacing" causes warning" [Minor,New]
<Odd-rationale> jcastro: should dups be linked upstream as well? or is that redundant?
<paguilera> yeah, that's the one.
<jcastro> it's redundant
<jcastro> paguilera: ok, link it to the lp bug
<andresmujica> odd-rationale, jcastro: the bug #299188 should be marked as dupe from the odd-rationale bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 299188 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev "Laptop hardware buttons for sound doesnt work when there is a drop down menu" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/299188
<jcastro> paguilera: "Also affects" or something like that and then paste the URL, I can't load any lp pages at the moment so I am useless. :-/
<andresmujica> read the description, is the same bug, and as the odd's one is already reported upstream it should be the master
<jcastro> andresmujica: lp is down for me. :-/
<jcastro> but yeah you're correct
<paguilera> Already trying to do that.  LP is running very slow for us over here as well.
<paguilera> Rocket2DMn: cprofitt isn't trying to ignore you.  He's leading our bug jam here.
<jcastro> paguilera: in the meantime add your team here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Events
<jcastro> so you can get in on the stats
<Rocket2DMn> paguilera, i know, i just got back from my bugjam
<paguilera> jcastro: I'm going to let cprofitt handle that since he's the one in charge over here.  He's just trying to walk us through a bug jam.  It's the first one for most of us here.
<Rocket2DMn> paguilera, i taught cprofitt everything he knows :)
 * cprofitt waves
<cprofitt> I was taking pictures..
<cprofitt> Rocket2DMn, we are still going in the bug jam -- 4pm to 9pm GMT-5
<robbmunson> Awesome, we got BT doing some bug jamming ;)
<hollman> http://giss.tv:8000/Nicktstreaming.ogg
<Rocket2DMn> ah cprofitt , we did 12-6 EST
<hollman> http://giss.tv:8000/Nicktstreaming.ogg
<cprofitt> what happened to the old page jcastro
<hollman> Ubuntu-co on streaming on the UGBJ
<cprofitt> we were listed on that one
<andresmujica> odd-rationale: mark bug #332597 as dupe from the bug #286050 first
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332597 in xorg-server "Multimedia keyboard buttons don't work when the mouse is on the applications menu (dup-of: 299188)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332597
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 299188 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev "Laptop hardware buttons for sound doesnt work when there is a drop down menu" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/299188
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286050 in gnome-panel "Cannot change volume with keyboard volume dial while in drop down menu. " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286050
<slick666> can someone tell me or point me to a link to make a bug report to a feature request/wishlist
<andresmujica> slick66: wishlist are assigned by bug control members. so feel free to report your bug, and then let us know about the bug number and someone should mark it as wishlist
<WastePotato> hollman: Who are the people in that stream?
<andresmujica> wastepotato:  the Colombian LoCo team!  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/GlobalBugJam
<andresmujica> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-co
<cprofitt> the people are on are on caffeine run
<cprofitt> they will be back soon
<cprofitt_bug_jam> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/the-tech-guy-at-work
<cprofitt_bug_jam> that is our stream
<cprofitt_bug_jam> people are on a caffeine run
<cprofitt> yeah... ustream is not great for quality
<cprofitt> are there any better ones?
<penguin42> guys on #launchpad are lookng at timeouts/errors
<cprofitt> updated that page with our information
<cprofitt> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Events
<slick666> Ok guys bug 332355 should probably be assigned a wishlist status. Could someone take a look?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332355 in empathy "Empathy doesn't alert to new email messages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332355
<chrisccoulson> slick666 - that bug would be better handled upstream. if you forward that to the Gnome bugzilla, I'll set it to wishlist for you:)
<hollman> WastePotato, Ubuntu Colombia :D in the GBJ :D
<WastePotato> I see...
<hollman> we are playing with a guitar hero and drink some beers
<hollman> and triagering some bugs :P
<emma> guys something weird hapened in the 5-a-day stats
<jjesse> that france passed michigan?
<slick666> chrisccoulson - how would I forward that to the Gnome bugzilla
<jjesse> or was that not the wired ing
<emma> This was a half hour ago -- 1gbj-michigan-0902218
<emma> 1	gbj-michigan-0902	218
<emma> 2	gbj-UK-0902	172
<emma> 3	gbj-fr-0902	151
<chrisccoulson> slick666 - you can report the bug here: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/ Once you've done that, you can link the upstream bug in launchpad
<jjesse> hrmm can't open launchpad
<emma> This is now:
<emma> 1	gbj-fr-0902	452
<emma> 2	gbj-michigan-0902	436
<wgrant> jjesse: Just try again a few times. People are being awoken to fix it.
<emma> How did it go from 218 to 436 in a half hour?
<jjesse> i feel bad for that, wonder what type of stats we will get from the team about load durning the jam :)
<d-b> stats -> "team that ddosed the site the most" ?
<emma> Im concerned about the integrity of the stats.
<jjesse> d-b that would be ubuntu-us-mi :)
<WastePotato> d-b: Lawl.
<maco> it was *not* dc's jam. our jam was only 7 people.
<d-b> damn thos mi.
<emma> I don't think people understand what Im trying to say.
<duanedesign> I kind of like the new stats we have now done 208 woohoo
<emma> there is something wrong with the stats, are they dependable?
<jjesse> jorge told me they were coming from the bug mail?
<duanedesign> not at the moment. we have only done about half that many
<emma> duanedesign: you are a one man team, did you actualy go from 104 to 208 ?
<emma> So there is something wrong here.
<duanedesign> yep
<andresmujica> ok, back to bugs
<d-b> emma: the stats, who cares about
<emma> I do :)
<emma> Of course Im also happy we are all making a contribution.
<duanedesign> emma: actually I counted mine, I have actually only done aprox. 55 give or take a few
<jjesse> my bug mail folder shows 2661 unread messages from today so i know a lot of bugs are being touched
<emma> duanedesign: something is screwy here. I am happy thatit's all about Ubuntu but part of the fun is the competition aspect and if you change the score board in the middle of the game, that is demotivating.
<d-b> great another one of these "random" crashes involving leaving the computer
<Odd-rationale> i think dholbach just makes the stats up... :P
<emma> duanedesign: this morning when we woke up and saw your score we were impressed!
<jjesse> chceck with jcastro, he knows how dholbach does them
<jjesse> jcastro ping?
<slick666> chrisccoulson - I got the bug ‎reported to Gnome, how can I link this to launchpad?
<d-b> slick666: you add it ... slick666 whats the bug ?
<cprofitt> some pics from our event (which is still going) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewYorkTeam/Events/20090221
<andresmujica> slilck666:  click on also affects project, and paste the url upstream report
<slick666> 572700
<chrisccoulson> normally, you would click on the "Also affects project" button, and then enter the upstream bug URL. But somebody already added an upstream task, just without the link. If you click on the little arrow to the left of the "Empathy" task (not "empathy (Ubuntu)", there is a box to paste in the URL
<slick666> I pretty much copied the report from launchpad
<hollman> we change the channel
<hollman> http://giss.tv:8000/ubuntu-co.ogg
<slick666> do I change the status
<slick666> ?
<chrisccoulson> you can set the status of the ubuntu task to confirmed
<andresmujica> slick666: at the upstream task? is not necessary... it will get automatically updated
<hollman> :( lauchpad are :E
<duanedesign> does overwhelming the launchpad server(s) mean the global bug jam was a success
<duanedesign> :)
<andresmujica> duanedesign: ooohhh yeeeaaaa!!!
<jjesse> duanedesign: i think so
<slick666> ok, could someone check 332355 to make sure I got the upstream stuff correct?
<jjesse> it must be the database that is having problems
<jjesse> bug 332355
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332355 in empathy "Empathy doesn't alert to new email messages" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332355
<jjesse> edge is having the same problems
<jjesse> slick666 looks  correct to me
<hollman> new chanel
<jjesse> hollman what are you talking about?
<hollman> http://giss.tv:8000/ubuntu-co.ogg
<slick666> ty guys
<hollman> jjesse, http://giss.tv:8000/ubuntu-co.ogg
<emma> I cry foul. gbj-fr-0902 is now at 903 since the last time I mentioned it 15 minutes ago and they were at 452
<jjesse> emma i agree the stats page is messed up
<jjesse> ping dholbach
<jjesse> though he might be in bed?
<andresmujica> Odd-rationale:  did you mark the dupes we were talking about a while ago?
<emma> jjesse: yeah not a big deal in the grand scheme of things, and at the end of the day it's all good for Ubuntu :)
<Nafallo> duanedesign: I'd be surprised if that's the issue.
<andresmujica> dholbach: about 4:00
<Nafallo> emma: I'd say the stats page is wedged.
<jjesse> emma i agree, i am just curious about how many bugs are actually delt with
<emma> jjesse: I feel bad for those guys in michigan, UK, and club-ubuntu.org who might have been motivated by a friendly competition.
<jjesse> i know nixternal linked about 300 upstream bugs today or something close to it
<jjesse> emma and some of us michigan guys are jamming remotley due to weather
 * d-b thinks that a more generic kernel should be included for people to test on -> re some of the random lock ups
<emma> ive done a lot of bugs today im sort of burnt out. It might reveal an unattractive competitive streak in my nature, but I was only still fighting on to try to get our team on top. :)
<emma> So I'm going to take a break now and eat dinner, see you all :)
<jjesse> emma: i'm enjoying a nice glass of wine while i triage bugs
<jjesse> makes things better
<andresmujica> hmm nixternal 300 bugs?  well with that kind of help:  http://blog.nixternal.com/2009.02.21/ubuntu-chicago-gbj-5-hours-into-it/
<jjesse> sorry i lied it was 100 upstream bugs for nixternal
<jjesse> got the number wrong
<d-b> can some one mark https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/321425 as a wishlist item ?
<nixternal> still have about 300 on my todo list, but the competition part is done for me
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Ubuntu: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/321425/+text)
<jjesse> i'll do it if i can get to launchpad
<nixternal> heh
<d-b> rofl at ubottu
<jjesse> all my launchpad pages are sitting there just spinning
<d-b> what's the ubuntu kernel package called ?
<charlie-tca> d-b: depends on which version of Ubuntu
<d-b> 8.10 ?
<charlie-tca> linux
<d-b> just 'linux' ?
<charlie-tca> yes, just 'linux'
<WastePotato> I think it's just "linux"
<WastePotato> chadwik: >_>
<WastePotato> Er. charlie-tca.
<d-b> so there is no diff better generic / blah on launchpad ?
<charlie-tca> kernel is kernel for bugs
<d-b> shame as you might have been able to pick up dodgy makes if that could be a problem. wait so i mark it as kernel or linux ?
<jjesse> sorry whoever asked me to look at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/321425 i can't get launchpad to load it
<andresmujica> jjesse, nxiternal : i'll do it if i can have one of those caffeine + 7% alcohol cans ;)
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Ubuntu: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/321425/+text)
<charlie-tca> linux is the kernel
<d-b> charlie-tca: i know
<d-b> you just said "kernel is kernel for bugs"
<charlie-tca> mark source as 'linux'
 * d-b is trying ... launchpad is failing
<charlie-tca> jjesse: I have it up, what am I doing with it
<jjesse> maring it as wishlist
<jjesse> someone in this channel suggested to do that
<charlie-tca> Wish they had commented on it.
<jjesse> d-b is there a reason to mark that bug as wishlist?
<jjesse> d-b https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/321425
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 321425 in ubuntu "Main and embedded Linux interaction in laptops" [Undecided,New]
<d-b> jjesse: well is it anything else ?
<charlie-tca> bug 321425 wishlist done
<jjesse> d-b see charlie-tca comment i cant get that bug opened in lp
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/321425/+text)
<d-b> or should be marked as invalid -> pending more information about these instant on oses / access to them
<charlie-tca> It isn't easy getting through
<charlie-tca> d-b: done
<d-b> i personally am interested to know if you can use the arm and the intel processor at the same time ^^
<jjesse> bugs against the live cd would be against wahat package/
<andresmujica> casper
<jjesse> thanks andresmujica
<Yasumoto> Hey guys, where's the five-a-day install link? (is it in the default repos?)\
<snap-l> Yasumoto: You don't need the 5-a-day anymore
<duanedesign> no
<snap-l> It's been deprecated
<andresmujica> yasumoto: just add yourself to the 5-a-day-participants team at LP
<snap-l> Yasumoto: Just join this group instead: https://launchpad.net/~5-a-day-participants
<Yasumoto> oh, no way? wow, I am so out of the loop
<Odd-rationale> andresmujica: yes i did... that was before is was told that it was redundant...
<andresmujica> don't worry if you've got the 5-a-day applet it would count...
<andresmujica> odd-rationale: ahh ok , but now they're marked fine!!
<andresmujica> great
<hollman> hey all
<hollman> ubuntu-co on GBJ http://picasaweb.google.com/noticias.ubuntu.colombia/UbuntuCoGlobalBugJam#
<duanedesign> can someone take a look at Bug #75028 it was reported 2 years ago and is still an issue for the user who posted it. Thank You!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 75028 in quagga "ospfd starts way too late in the boot process" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/75028
<snap-l> Has the user tried renaming the S20quagga file to S19quagga, and does that work for him / her?
<duanedesign> I will suggest it. thank you
<snap-l> Looks like the big issue is a good number of init scripts are labeled S20, so it's just a matter of who has alphabetic priority.
<snap-l> Is launchpad taking a beating for anyone else?
<Nafallo> snap-l: yes
<snap-l> I'm getting "please try again errors"
<Odd-rationale> yep. too many bug jams...
<duanedesign> yep, they are aware of it over on #launchpad and are trying to fix it
<snap-l> kk
<andresmujica> hmm pizza at least!!!!
<jjesse> i blame those guys from #ubuntu-us-mi
<snap-l> Yeah, they're bastards. :)
<jjesse> wow those stats are way messed up :)
<jjesse> interseting downloading cdimages is way slow as well, wonder if there is some relationship between lp and that server?
<duanedesign> on # launchpad it says intermittent issues on both production and edge - being worked on. Not sure what production and edge are?
<jjesse> edge is the testing serverr for launchpad
<jjesse> production would be the production launchpad server
<andresmujica> edge uses the "beta" software version
<duanedesign> ahh. I knew someone in here would know:)
<jjesse> duanedesign: if you want to beta test launchpad then you can be on edge
<shura> n
<shura> no
<shura> exit
<shura> die
<shura> q
<shura> exit
<shura> quit
<shura> quit
<jjesse> nice
<snap-l> shura: Bad command or filename
<jjesse> hrmm should i be reporting bugs or just fixing bugs :)
<snap-l> Go with the flow, maaaan.
<jjesse> a bug with the touchpad is against synaptic?
<andresmujica> jjese: xinput-xorg-touchpad something loike pada
<andresmujica> like that
<wgrant> jjesse: xfree86-driver-synaptics.
<wgrant> synaptic is the package manager.
<wgrant> Actually, xserver-xorg-input-synaptics is probably better now.
<andresmujica> ohh well that beer is affecting me :)
<hollman> juaaaaaa jajajajaj
<hollman> :-o
<jjesse> ok changing it
<jjesse> if i can get back to lp
<andresmujica> (21:48:43) lifeless:
<andresmujica> should be fixed soon
<andresmujica> (21:48:56) lifeless:
<andresmujica> we've identified a concrete issue
<andresmujica> at #launchpad
<andresmujica> get ready.. we need to take it down again
<lifeless> andresmujica: I don't know if lp will need to be taken down to fix this or not; was just reporting progress.
<darkhole> See you guys
<d-b> lifeless: "fsync on a file" ? (just kidding)
<emma> I can imagine sort of getting into this
<emma> it would be cool if I understood ubuntu so well that it was really easy :)
<emma> working with bugs, I think, would help a person learn Linux to a deeper level though.
<d-b> can some one take a look at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sane-backends/+bug/312296 -> i don't know how to mark it the guy fixed it himself ...
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Ubuntu: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/312296/+text)
<andresmujica> boys i want to assign a package to gnome-network is at the combo list, but when i choose LP throughs and error u'Package gnome-network not published in Ubuntu'
<cprofitt> hello all
<Ryan52> andresmujica: there isn't a package called that..
<cprofitt> bug jam went well... I think we have five new people to do bug work now...
<cprofitt> and we want to plan more as a LoCo
<andresmujica> ryan52.. yeap wgrant help me found the one!!
<cprofitt> how is everyone else's bug jam going?
<snap-l> Went well for Michigan
<greg-g> yeah, check out the stories page and the blog posts/pictures from Michigan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GlobalBugJam/Stories
<cprofitt> good night to everyone still going tonight... I will be back to do some bugs tomorrow
<hollman> bug #332722
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332722 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] suvat" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332722
<hollman> wishlist
<greg-g> hollman: done
<hollman> greg-g, ok
<_stink_> bug that's still new/undecided/nobody, but in comments it's present in dapper but not feisty.  what are we doing for bugs that seem to be in dapper but have been fixed for a while in newer releases?
<_stink_> bug #86385
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 86385 in qtparted "qtparted and kubuntu (desktop CD) partitionner don't recognaze all my hard drives." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/86385
<greg-g> _stink_: if it is something really critical, you can do a backport request (if it doesn't break other things/isn't too complicated, like a lot of new dependencies). otherwise, mark as fix released
<_stink_> greg-g: you type fast! :P
<greg-g> :P
<andresmujica> which package is responsible of update the fstab file with the hdd's uuid
<hollman> bug #322957
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 322957 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] mythtv-theme-metallurgy-(red|green|purple)-wide" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/322957
<hollman> bug #322957
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 322957 in mythtv "[needs-packaging] mythtv-theme-metallurgy-(red|green|purple)-wide" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/322957
<hollman> wishlist
<_stink_> what's the package name i should use for a bug that generically applies to the ubuntu installer?
<andresmujica> casper
<_stink_> thanks!
<maco> andresmujica: figured out what's up. i think i mentioned plasma's not starting on my computer. i thought that would also mean i lack multiple desktops. apparently multiple desktops are still there, so firefox was in the other desktop and without plasma i couldn't see the switcher which would show where windows are open
<andresmujica> oggh i can't believe it...
<dtchen> _stink_: / andresmujica: to clarify, the desktop/live installer -> ubiquity, the alternate installer -> debian-installer, the booting of the desktop/live environment -> casper
<andresmujica> dtchen: thanks a lot for that i'm gonna post it!! i need it!
<andresmujica> maco: well, at least you've missed the lp laaaaaaaaaaggg .... ;)
<maco> andresmujica: oh, no, i saw it
<maco> i was just using konqueror instead of firefox
<andresmujica> hehee yeap..
<hollman> bug #323399
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 323399 in ubuntu "CTRL + C , CTRL + X , etc .. , Not working with the Arabic layout" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/323399
<hollman> what is this ?
<maco> er...i didn't know arabic had the letter X...
<maco> how *do* shortcuts like that get handled in non-latin charsets?
<dtchen> hollman: triaged, thanks
<hollman> dtchen, ok
<dtchen> hollman: namely, it's not immediately clear where the reporter is experiencing the symptoms, so it's not really possible to assign a good affected source package. all we can do is ask for more information (and set the Status appropriately). the first comment in that bug report really should be ignored.
<darkhole> andremujica: http://mail.google.com/mail/?zx=pzco6daalzsq&shva=1#search/Conifuraci%C3%B3n+m%C3%B3dem+usb+tigo
<jedijf> wishlist https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/332371
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 332371 in empathy "User friendly application description for Empathy" [Undecided,Invalid]
<jedijf> wishlist https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/332368
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 332368 in empathy "Make tooltip human understndable" [Undecided,Invalid]
<wgrant> jedijf: There's little point doing that once they're Invalid.
<jedijf> wgrant: i flipped it back so it could be considered for wishlist
<jedijf> both of them -
<wgrant> jedijf: Also, that sort of thing should *not* be on Brainstorm.
<jedijf> so invalid was right
<wgrant> No.
<wgrant> Triaged/Wishlist, I suspect.
<jedijf> ok then wishlist it
<wgrant> I Lowed them, actually.
<hollman> bug #304215
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 304215 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] bootnext" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/304215
<hollman> wishlist
<orblivion-laptop> Is it appropriate to ask a long question about dealing with bug reports here, or do you try to keep to very short to-the-point business here?
<wgrant> orblivion-laptop: It's quiet enough; go ahead.
<orblivion-laptop> There are multiple segfault bug reports for tilda, and there are sometimes multiple unrelated bugs within each bug report, described by people who chime in. And often these bugs are the same as some of the ones described in different reports.
<orblivion-laptop> Bottom line, if bugs A and B are described in report 1, and B and C in report 2, is it possible for someone (perhaps only ones with special privelages) to move the comments to appropriate bug reports?
<andresmujica> bug #303522 can be marked as wishlist pls?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 303522 in ubuntu "there should be a way to install all debug libraries easily" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/303522
<orblivion-laptop> or else, what do you recommend? if people are chiming in on a "tilda segfault" bug report, but I believe it's an segfault unrelated to the initial posting, should I file a new report, and somehow reference the various comments in different reports that are in fact the same thing?
<andresmujica> i'd love to have that kind of function.. not necessarily a dupe but related to, even the same fix could solve both or at least one fix is needed to solve the other one.
<andresmujica> probably you can marked them as dupes, and grouping them according to the similiraties.
<andresmujica> also you'll want to edit the description explained that this masterbug is related to this segfault etc etc, so the people can identify them easily
 * andresmujica thinks..
<orblivion-laptop> My wording might be confusing, but for example bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tilda/+bug/92264 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tilda/+bug/111571 both have people chiming in saying "hey yeah, me too! I get a segfault on amd64" when it seems to me that a) these are the same problem and b) they're both unrelated to the initial posted bug
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 92264 in tilda "[apport] tilda crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Confirmed]
<andresmujica> ahh now i've got it.
<andresmujica> i'll take one of them as the a) problem, and the other one would state at the description which bug is it, and ask the reporters to open new bugs.  If you've got the time, maybe you can look for bugs related to the reported problems and redirect the people to them
<andresmujica> also it seems that Aron was working on it but then lost the track of it..
<orblivion-laptop> hmm, that's a thought. so, I could post saying "This issue is unrelated" and then ask the people who commented on the unrelated issue to open new bugs?
<orblivion-laptop> (sorry if I'm missing something you're saying, I'm VERY new to this)
<orblivion-laptop> (at least on Launchpad)
<andresmujica> yeap!
<andresmujica> that should do it!
<orblivion-laptop> cool, thanks a lot for your help, and sorry for the interruption of business as usual. carry on then...
<darkhole> 4771!!! from France?? ... how can they make this!! Any kind of script?
<darkhole> or something?
<dantalizing> they're botting
<dantalizing> kick 'em
<andresmujica> heeh
<andresmujica> we're making beerbugs? is that valid?
<hollman> bye all
<darkhole> jeje, see you folks!!!
<darkhole> Great Jam, see you latter :)
<robbmunson1> what happened to the 5-a-day-applet? does it still exist?
<robbmunson1> nevermind, i found it :)
<Ryan52> bug 315791
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 315791 in ltsp "LTSP and ssh tunnelling problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/315791
<YoBoY> hi
<nishiki> yo
<penguin42> how do you categorise a bug where he is trying to install 8.04 on a machine but has a device driver problem but works with intrepid?
<penguin42> I guess he wants LTS to work
<xyll> Hi, I'm new here. I've been investigating a bug in vim (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vim/+bug/291373) and am wondering what's next - should I report this to debian?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 291373 in vim "vim: hang after ^Z / fg" [High,Confirmed]
<penguin42> hmm that doesn't happen to me- hmm but I'm on plain vim rather than vim-gtk
<xyll> yes, seems to happen only in vim-gnome and vim-gtk
<penguin42> do the vim guys have their own bug tracker?
<ccm> probably a flat file in vim :)
<xyll> :)
<xyll> I believe you're just suppost to send a mail with the report somewhere
<xyll> but as this affects debian as well, wouldn't the first step be to report it to debian?
<mangilimic> penguin42, I'd report that bug against linux. Anyway, let's wait for more suggestions, since I'm not so experienced at triaging bugs.
<penguin42> mangilimic: Yeh, I've put the package to linux, I just wondered if there was anything special for LTS stuff
<mangilimic> penguin42, maybe you can add [Hardy] at the beginning of the title of the report. However I suspect that nobody will fix that soon...
<penguin42> mangilimic: Well you'd hope the LTS means something
<mangilimic> penguin42, I hope so.
<mangilimic> :)
 * penguin42 is a bit surprised there aren't more categories than just 'linux' for driver problems - that must get a lot of stuff associated with it
<IntuitiveNipple> penguin42: We used assign to specific kernel version packages but it got too disjointed.
<penguin42> IntuitiveNipple: I meant more categories - e.g. usb, video, random crashes, filesystems
<penguin42> there seem to be an inifinite number of people with DVD drive quirks
<IntuitiveNipple> Well, "linux" means "kernel"
<penguin42> yeh, but the kernel is pretty big these days
<thekorn> you can use tags to specify a category
<penguin42> are there a set of standard tags associated with the kernel?
<thekorn> I'm not sure, best to ask in #ubuntu-kernel or check the wiki pages of the kernel team
<penguin42> ok, will do
<mangilimic> some tags can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeamBugPolicies
<penguin42> hmm time for breakfast
<mcas> hi
<mcas> if there is a problem with packages from ppas the bug is invalid, right?
<kirrus> how do you find what package a config file comes from?
<james_w> "dpkg -S /etc/foo"
<james_w> that will get most
<james_w> or "grep <file> /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.conffiles"
<kirrus> thanks :)
<Rafik> hi all
<Rafik> i think i did a mistake on bug 312734. can anyone check with me please ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 312734 in ubuntu "ppc-codecs on intrepid" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/312734
<Rafik> since ppc-codecs is from medibuntu, i marked it as invalid for ubuntu.. but the issue is that libstdc++5 (universe) isn't available for ppc
 * thekorn checks
<thekorn> Rafik, yes, it looks like a bug in gcc-3.3
<thekorn> but I think it will be marked as won't fix, with a similar argument as in bug 326964
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 326964 in gcc-3.3 "libstdc++5 needed in PPC for IBM JDK 1.x to work" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/326964
<mcas> can anyone help me with this one
<mcas> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/332832
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 332832 in kdebase-workspace "package kdebase-workspace-libs4+5 4:4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kconf_update_bin/krdb_clearlibrarypath', which is also in package kdebase-workspace-bin" [Undecided,New]
<mcas> i think it is invalid because kde 4.2 is from ppa
<thekorn> mcas, will have a look at this bug in a minute
<mcas> k thanks
<Rafik> thekorn: thanks
<cprofitt> hey
<cprofitt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/286050 - what led people to think the bug in gnome-panel on this??
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 286050 in gnome-panel "Cannot change volume with keyboard volume dial while in drop down menu. " [Undecided,New]
<cprofitt> xserver-xorg-input-evdev is where I thought the problem might be... so I am curious
<penguin42> cprofitt: I think it was because it only happens when the drop down is there
<penguin42> cprofitt: The fact that the events normally get through means it must be getting the events from the keyboard
<cprofitt> it also happens when you use the menu on Firefox or right click the desktop to get a menu
<cprofitt> It does not happen with my T500 for 'mute' and while my 'mute' key works it does not get the OSD
<penguin42> yeh I'm not sure why they say panel, I guess it comes down to what is supposed to receive the events
<cprofitt> which I reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/299188
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 299188 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev "Laptop hardware buttons for sound doesnt work when there is a drop down menu (dup-of: 286050)" [Low,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 286050 in gnome-panel "Cannot change volume with keyboard volume dial while in drop down menu. " [Undecided,New]
<cprofitt> I also noted that xev gets no events while those menus are open
<penguin42> isn't it that the menus do a 'grab' to get the events ?
<cprofitt> could be, but like I said... on my T500 where my 'mute' button gets no OSD - the mute works even if menus have focus
<cprofitt> mute does not work on the T42 which does get OSD for 'mute'
<thekorn> mcas, what make you think that this package is from a PPA?
<cprofitt> penguin42, that is what led me to 'guess' xserver-xorg-input-evdev
<thekorn> mcas, looking at https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+publishinghistory it looks like a already superseeded version from backports
<cprofitt> something appears to be 'grabbing' the input... but only if the functions keys are recognized and get OSD
<penguin42> cprofitt: I don't know enough about how that stuff works
<cprofitt> yeah me either penguin42
<cprofitt> that is why I was curious...
<penguin42> but I'd have been surprised if it was the Xserver if it actually got events but the difference was the state of other applications
<cprofitt> what package handles the OSD?
<penguin42> not sure
<penguin42> anyone know who to prod to minor changes to gnome themes? (the ubuntu added ones)
<penguin42> wow - so many bugs that have a corrupted fileystem tar - I guess bad ram or full discs
<Odd-rationale> some one is making those stats up...
<Odd-rationale> :P
<penguin42> yeh the French seem to have something 'odd' going on
<mcas> thekorn: sorry my mistake
<jedijf> wish list: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/280298
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 280298 in update-manager "Missing "sort by" option in update list" [Undecided,New]
<ianto> Just to check, regarding bugs.launchpad.net, are PPAs allowed to be reported as a bug?
<ianto> apps in PPAs
<BUGabundo1> ianto: depends
<BUGabundo1> most of the times, if there is a LP bug team for it, then it should be filed on the PPA bug tracker
<BUGabundo1> on other cases some devs that maintain both PPA and archive don't care, as long as I mention the versions
<BUGabundo1> other refuse to have it on LP (like mozilla team, who rather have bugs for FF3.1 or 3.2 on ML or #)
<xhochy> Could someone please set #327258 importance to 'whishlist'? (Feature request about update-manager's GUI)
<chrisccoulson> bug 327258
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 327258 in update-manager "Streamline interface" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/327258
<chrisccoulson> xhochy - done
<emma> I'm not so sure about this --- http://daniel.holba.ch/five-a-day-stats/
<jedijf> wish list: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/325131
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 325131 in pidgin "Wishlist Item Related to Sending IM's" [Undecided,New]
<penguin42> emma: Indeed there's something odd there
<chrisccoulson> someone has been busy ;)
<emma> The French don't waste any time!
<chrisccoulson> it seems that way
<chrisccoulson> i think it must be wrong though;)
<chrisccoulson> are there even that many open bugs on lp?
 * penguin42 wishes there was a mechanism for commenting as you marked something as a dupe
<chrisccoulson> penguin42 - open a bug report against launchpad. that would be a useful feature - much like being able to add comments when you convert a bug report to a question
<BUGabundo1> penguin42: what happens when you mark it as dupe via email?
<BUGabundo1> does it use 2 messages?
<penguin42> BUGabundo1: Don't know - I very rarely use the mail interface
<BUGabundo1> ahh
<BUGabundo1> I use it a lot
<ianto> emma: They did that between 1am & 1pm local time in France!
<BUGabundo1> just never use it to mark as dupe
<emma> ianto: The french team is a model of efficiency.
<ianto> They can't sleep
<penguin42> hmm there is already a bug for it malone #174951
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 174951 in malone "Can't comment on bug report while marking it as a duplicate" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174951
<chrisccoulson> penguin42 - good spot
<penguin42> chrisccoulson: Well I thought I'd better check; having your bug about duping marked as a dupe would be embarrassing
<chrisccoulson> well, not really. some older reports are difficult to find and it can be hard working out what to search for:)
<penguin42> true
<BUGabundo1> if lp search fails, I use google
<BUGabundo1> it doesn't care about state or dupe, so it finds more stuff
<BUGabundo1> it helps a lot
<penguin42> yeh; especially since lp can't search attachments which sucks
<BUGabundo1> you guys are killing LP
<BUGabundo1>  Generated Sun, 22 Feb 2009 16:28:58 GMT by yangmei.canonical.com (squid/2.6.STABLE18)
<penguin42> BUGabundo1: It's better than it was last night - launchpad was really struggling
<BUGabundo1> I can't open it right now
<BUGabundo1> trying to get the release schedul of LP link :(
<BUGabundo1> got it https://dev.launchpad.net/Releases/2009Calendar
<BUGabundo1> anyone knows what packages has the orthographic corrector on kmail? mine is acting up (I guess since friday updates)
<penguin42> so many errors assigned to individual packages that are obviously bad cdrom problems (failed in buffer_read Input/output error' during dpkg
<BUGabundo1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aspell/+bug/332940
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 332940 in kdepim "orthographic corrector on kmail replaces previous word" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo1> can some bug triager take a look ?
<BUGabundo1> thanks
<BUGabundo1> penguin42: a quick search for that and mass mark as dupe!
<penguin42> BUGabundo1: Problem is you have to search the attachments
<BUGabundo1> API then?
 * BUGabundo1 has to spend some time with some one experienced on the LP API to learn a bit more on how to use it
<penguin42> BUGabundo1: I guess so, but I don't fancy frobbing with launchpad API, and I bet today is not the day to do heavy launchpad queries
 * BUGabundo1 heads to #LP
<ccm> sio/win 2
<jedijf> wc
<penguin42> ooh french numbers have been fixed
<andresmujica> when is the oficially end time of the event?  00:00 UTC?
<penguin42> the bugs in 'linux' are like 30% suspend/resume, 10% sound, 10% backlight keys
<BUGabundo> nice stats penguin42
<BUGabundo> the kernel bugs are "fixed" asking user to (enable and) test backport kernel
<andresmujica> penguin42: are published those ones?
<penguin42> those are finger in the air
<BUGabundo> sound are triage asking for alsa .sh info
<andresmujica> the best stat is this one: 695 bugs without a package assigned at this point.    The 19th those were about ~1500 !!!!
<BUGabundo> still a long way to go
<BUGabundo> I remember reading that EVEN IF LP stop accepting new bugs
<BUGabundo> it would take 2 years to triage them all
<arvind_khadri> i want to help with squishing bugs..
<BUGabundo> I have to spend a few hours a go about my sub bugs and see how they are
<BUGabundo> many are already fixed or invalid
<BUGabundo> I'm on jaunty and some times still get requests for bugs I filed on edgy/feisty
<BUGabundo> LOL
<arvind_khadri> BUGabundo, how do i get started?
<penguin42> Yeh but they're hard to verify if they really got fixed sometimes
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> arvind_khadri: humm wanna help (me) ?
<BUGabundo> just browse my list of bugs from older to recente
<BUGabundo> eheehe
<arvind_khadri> BUGabundo, sure i would love to... but am a totall newbie in this... i have been reporting quite a few..
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~bugabundo/?field.searchtext=&orderby=datecreated&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
 * penguin42 closes a 'linux' package bug that has a 'gzip: stdout: no space left on device' in the dpkg log - anyone want to guess how many there are?
<penguin42> BUGabundo: I find the problem is I tend to change machine every 2 or 3 years or reinstall - and I can't check some old bugs easily - but did they really get fixed?
<BUGabundo> on those I set my own as INVALID
<jjesse> sometimes i use the fact they no longer exist in the newer version to mark them as fix released, and i state "I don't know which update fixed the bug but it no longer is a problem"
<BUGabundo> I can no longer test or am affected by them
<BUGabundo> or do it as jjesse.... lol
<BUGabundo> depends ...
<arvind_khadri> BUGabundo, can i help you out?
<arvind_khadri> BUGabundo, am seriously searching for a mentor
<BUGabundo> no no... I have no experience on the QA or bug triage team
<BUGabundo> I just file A LOT of bugs
<BUGabundo> 'cause  I use devel versions
<BUGabundo> but if any of you want to close MANY more bugs.... just follow my trail
<BUGabundo> eehe
<robbmunson> BUGabunto is the reason i still volunteer here lol.
<emma> What time does the GBJ end, as far as the stats go?
<jjesse_> emma: not sure but did you see that frances stats have been corrected?
<robbmunson> 00:00 GMT afaik
<emma> jjesse_: yes, that's gotten me more motivated again
<jgoguen> should https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/51492 be set to Fix Released, since upstream says it's fixed in Thunderbird 2.0.0.17 and Ubuntu ships 2.0.0.19?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 51492 in thunderbird "movemail problem" [Medium,Confirmed]
<blueyed> jgoguen: probably, yes. Would be nice if you could confirm it being fixed though.
<madmartian> what package should bugs with the installer be attached to?
<blueyed> arvind_khadri: the wiki pages (e.g. also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/5-A-Day) should help you get started.
<arvind_khadri> blueyed, i went through the pages except that one... would you mentor me?
<blueyed> arvind_khadri: I can help you out with questions etc, sure. Are you referring to QA/bug triage only, or are you interested in helping out with fixing/packaging?
<blueyed> In the latter case, you can always ask in #ubuntu-motu, too - and there's a mentoring program somewhere available.
<arvind_khadri> blueyed, bug triaging... i have been doing the QA part for quiet a time and been helping out in #ubuntu too
<charlie-tca> madmartian: depends on the installer; ubiquity, debian-installer, casper
<blueyed> Great. Then I suggest you just start with it.. :)
<madmartian> charlie-tca: this is a jaunty alternate cd
<blueyed> arvind_khadri: ^^
<arvind_khadri> blueyed, sure... thanks... :) any pointers?
<charlie-tca> madmartian: debian-installer
<bcurtiswx> hey bugcontrol, bug #332962 pleas set as wishlist.  Thank you :-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332962 in grub "Ubuntu 8: all versions has no talking accessible bootloader" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332962
<madmartian> charlie-tca: thanks
<blueyed> arvind_khadri: the 5-a-day page should have some.
<blueyed> arvind_khadri: you may add yourself to the LP team then, too, since stats can be motivating.. :)
<arvind_khadri> blueyed, hmmm :) the page for LP ... :D
<blueyed> what do you mean? page for LP? - for the team? (it's mentioned in the wiki page I've given you)
<charlie-tca> bcurtiswx: done
<arvind_khadri> blueyed, oh ok... will take a look now
<bcurtiswx> charlie-tca: thanks
<bcurtiswx> charlie-tca: may i ask why you set as medium and not wishlist?
<blueyed> charlie-tca: sry, I've changed the same bug, but to wishlist. IMHO it's a feature and therefore "wishlist", not?
<bcurtiswx> blueyed: i agree with you
<charlie-tca> It ACCESSIBILITY for the visually impaired
<charlie-tca> It is not a feature, but a need to be able to install
<charlie-tca> If you can't see, you get to stay with windows?
<bcurtiswx> charlie-tca: my interpretation of the situation (not to start a flamewar), is that if the bug requests something that it not a feature of ubuntu, then it becomes wishlist.
<charlie-tca> Or you only should not use Ubuntu because you can't see?
<bcurtiswx> charlie-tca: my interpretation of bugs means problems with currently supported packages in ubuntu
<blueyed> charlie-tca: I understand you, but it's a new feature/functionality. It's the same as with adding some game/library: if you need that for something, it's a bug for you, but after all, just a missing feature.
<blueyed> charlie-tca: See also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<charlie-tca> I believe accessibility should not be wishlist because it does tell people they are to wait however long it takes for someone to decide they can do things
<charlie-tca> Obviously, you are not handi-capped
<blueyed> charlie-tca: that's no argument.. bug importance "wishlist" does not mean it won't get done.
<bcurtiswx> charlie-tca: i completely agree that this is a pretty high up topic.  but as triagers this is the best we can do for you
<charlie-tca> We need to get that changed then. Even the governments agree that handicapped people should be equals
<blueyed> Tagged it as "a11y" at least.
<bcurtiswx> blueyed: ty i was just about to suggest that
<blueyed> Not much there yet: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=a11y - would make sense to go through all bugs and tag/mark as appropriate some more.
<bcurtiswx> yeah i saw
<YoBoY> hi
<svendev> hi
<svendev> andre__:
<svendev> andre__: hi
<andre__> ahoj
<YoBoY> I don't know if the 332813 bug is assigned to the right package, i can reproduce it, but don't know if it's a compiz, applets or gtk problem, need advice :)
<andre__> hmm, this wifi is flaky...
<blueyed> charlie-tca: btw, do you know how OpenSuse handles it.. are they using a patched grub for that?
<charlie-tca> I don't know.
<jgoguen> bugs in Thunderbird which are fixed upstream in Thunderbird 3 but are not going to be fixed in Thunderbird 2, they should be left as Confirmed?
<kirrus> jgoguen, I think they should be changed to "Won't Fix"
<jgoguen> OK, I'll do that with a comment that they're fixed in the Thunderbird 3 betas
<cprofitt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/286050
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 286050 in gtk+2.0 "Cannot change volume with keyboard volume dial while in drop down menu. " [Low,Invalid]
<cprofitt> This was marked as a non-bug... would this then be a feature request? Also, since the behavior was not consistent I think Sebastien may be incorrect
<bcurtiswx> cprofitt: since the bug report is to discuss issues about that bug.  Your best bet is probably to discuss your thought about that bug in the launchpad page.
<cprofitt> that is what I did...
<cprofitt> I updated it...
<cprofitt> just not sure it is a good idea to tell a Canonical employee he is wrong... despite the fact that he is
<bcurtiswx> no, i wouldn't say hes wrong
<bcurtiswx> thats really harsh,
<bcurtiswx> just politely argue your point.. im sure Seb will discuss his thoughts
<cprofitt> That is harsh... but I am a bit blunt...
<cprofitt> I did not say that in my changing of the bug, but... if the behavior is inconsistent I would not say it is a non-bug
<cprofitt> My bug-jam team thought the same thing until we saw the inconsistent behavior
<bcurtiswx> cprofitt: I can clearly see both sides of this discussion.  I think its best to comment like you have and wait for a response to continue the discussion.
<cprofitt> so I really vote for there is a bug -- being a wishlist or a bug...
<cprofitt> not an issue bcurtiswx - I thought perhaps I could learn in here too
<bcurtiswx> cproffit: awesome.  im learning too
<bcurtiswx> cprofitt: btw how's things in ROC.. i grew up there in greece
<cprofitt> Things are good in ROC..
<cprofitt> it is the hub of Linux for NYS
<bcurtiswx> awesome to hear, is your LoCo at a colllege?
<cprofitt> we are growing Syracuse and Potsdam... but NYC is dead from all appearances
<cprofitt> bcurtiswx, our LoCo is spread all across the state...
<bcurtiswx> ah, where do you meet?
<cprofitt> but at ROC when we do Ubuntu LoCo sponsored events it has been at a Barnes and Noble
<cprofitt> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewYorkTeam/Events
<cprofitt> The other groups we work with meet downtown and at RIT
<cprofitt> we work with LUGOR and RCSI Linux SIG
<bcurtiswx> ah RIT
<cprofitt> yeah RIT
<cprofitt> that is where we will hold our May install fest
<bcurtiswx> awesome
<cprofitt> Do you know professor Anderson?
<cprofitt> he is the Lugor sponsor
<bcurtiswx> nope
<nhandler> Does 5-a-day use the Date column on the events page for the GBJ?
<cprofitt> is jorge here?
<robbmunson> nhandler: not sure...
<lfaraone> Hi, how do I offer to *myself* as a mentor for a bug? The page only looks like it allows teams.
<zenlinuxNH> What's the best way to search for bugs in Hardy?
<zenlinuxNH> nm, I was having trouble finding the advanced search option
<zenlinuxNH> found it now
<zenlinuxNH> Am I correct to assume this bug should be marked as wishlist? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gthumb/+bug/333029
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 333029 in gthumb "Gthumb should not default to actual image size in viewer" [Undecided,New]
<thehook> I think I have found a bug, but I cant seem to find anything in the logs.. I have made a minimal installation, installed xorg and xfce4, and when I "startx" it will load and hang, one time it loaded the desktop and i right-clicked and got the menu and while hovering the menu it got really distorted and the computer hang again.. and when I install gdm and types in my username the e and a characters are really weird looking like japanese signs or s
<thehook> omething.. any ideas?
<chrisccoulson> zenlinuxNH - that gthumb bug should be low importance IMO. it's definately a bug that it opens at 1:1 zoom level each time you open it
<hollman> bug #292330
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 292330 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Siag Office" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/292330
<hollman> wishlist
<jgoguen> Can someone on bug-control mark bug #225797 as Won't Fix?  It's fixed upstream for Thunderbird 3, but doesn't seem likely to make it to Thunderbird 2.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 225797 in thunderbird "thunderbird's "subject or sender" search searches "from" field rather than "sender"" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/225797
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-02-22
<hggdh> or on a current version, correct
<Tiibiidii> hi... i tried to reproduce a bug i reported this last june... but i'm unsure about one thing
<Tiibiidii> whoever is using a laptop: does you screen dims when inactive? (before going totally black/starting the screensaver i mean)
<hggdh> Tiibiidii: not mine (Lucid)
<Tiibiidii> ok...
<Tiibiidii> hggdh, do you remember if back in karmic it was still working?
<hggdh> Tiibiidii: I *think* it was
<hggdh> but not sure
<Anzenketh> Thanks hggdh.
<Tiibiidii> due to an annoying bug i disabled the dimming... but to reproduce this very bug i need it enable... but it seems that now it isn't possibile at all
<Tiibiidii> ok
<hggdh> Tiibiidii: I still see the option to dim on 10.4
<Tiibiidii> and by enabling it... does it work? (i know... it's rather boring to stand still waiting for the screen to dim)
<Tiibiidii> (thank you however)
<hggdh> Tiibiidii: will try
<Anzenketh> I am working on cleaning up bug 525534. The reporter points to a blog post that states that someone is working on a issue with x.org upstream.  Would that be considered already reported(even though I have not found a duplicate bug report yet) or should I clean up the bug.
<Tiibiidii> thanks again... and don't bother to reply if you're trying right now :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 525534 in xorg (Ubuntu) "[karmic] gnome-power-manager warns about a bug in xserver (blanking problem) (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525534
<hggdh>   Tiibiidii yes, it dims
<Anzenketh> Thanks for your help on helping me get used to this.
<Tiibiidii> ok... hggdh, so this is yet another bug with my system? should i report it? ...i fear it may be some sort of misconfiguration on my end (even though i don't really know how it could've went wrong)
<hggdh> Anzenketh: I think this has been reported already (but I do not remember the bug #)
<hggdh> Tiibiidii: what do you mean, another bug?
<Anzenketh> OK I will see if I can find it.
<hggdh> what is your Ubuntu version?
<Tiibiidii> my laptop doesn't dim
<Tiibiidii> karmic
<Tiibiidii> i tried tweaking around inside gconf-settings to make it work... but afaik it could've made it worse
<hggdh> Tiibiidii: OK. Keep in mind I am running Lucid.
<hggdh> yes, you could ;-)
<Tiibiidii> <Anzenketh> I am working on cleaning up bug 525534. The reporter points to a blog post that states that someone is working on a issue with x.org upstream.  Would that be considered already reported(even though I have not found a duplicate bug report yet) or should I clean up the bug. <-- this bug has a shitload of duplicates... due to the fact it's very visible... i'm also affected by it... here's one of the num
<Tiibiidii> erous duplicates: <Anzenketh> I am working on cleaning up bug 525534. The reporter points to a blog post that states that someone is working on a issue with x.org upstream.  Would that be considered already reported(even though I have not found a duplicate bug report yet) or should I clean up the bug.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 525534 in xorg (Ubuntu) "[karmic] gnome-power-manager warns about a bug in xserver (blanking problem) (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525534
<Tiibiidii> ops
<Tiibiidii> one of the numerous duplicates: 423694
<Tiibiidii> #423694
<Tiibiidii> keep in mind hovewer that, from what i've read:
<Anzenketh> Thanks you found it faster then me
<Tiibiidii> some patches have already been applied and shipped... but the blanking problem is still present
<Tiibiidii> and so one old bug solved by those patches (and that prompt the same annoying notification) may be a different one to one still unsolved
<Tiibiidii> and that the bug of the alarming notification itself could be considered a different bug from the one's that causing it
<Tiibiidii> <Anzenketh> Thanks you found it faster then me <-- i actually had it in my browser's history from 2 hours ago :P
<Anzenketh> Still getting used to triage Bug 525545 and 449335 look like they are duplicates although they do not describe the exact same thing. I don't want to do something wrong I should mark as duplicate due to they are somewhat simular.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 525545 in seahorse (Ubuntu) "Problem after changing session password (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525545
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 449335 in seahorse (Ubuntu) "always ask password on startup (affects: 2)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/449335
<Anzenketh> Just trying to get a idea of how close something has to be to mark as duplicate.
<kermiac_> hi Anzenketh, usually we don't assign ourselves to bugs that we are triaging unless we're going to make a patch or actively work on a fix
<Anzenketh> Ok
<kermiac> just letting you know :)
<Anzenketh> Thanks I am new just came in today. How close does something have to be to another bug to be a duplicate
<kermiac> np Anzenketh :)
<kermiac> it has to be pretty much identical.
<kermiac> if you look at bug 525545, you will notice the OP is using karmic & is asked for their password twice after changing their p/w
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 525545 in seahorse (Ubuntu) "Problem after changing session password (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525545
<kermiac> whereas in bug 449335 the OP is using karmic & hasn't mentioned anything about changing their p/w or being asked for their p/w twice
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 449335 in seahorse (Ubuntu) "always ask password on startup (affects: 2)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/449335
<kermiac> if you've got any other questions, feel free to ask as their are usually a few people around in here that will be more than willing to help :)
<Anzenketh> Ya I was thinking they are similar but not close enough to be the same.
<kermiac> it's ok, once you've done a few you'll get the hang of it - and there's usually ppl in here who will answer any questions you might have :)
<kermiac> anyway, I'm off to lunch BBL
<LimCore> this clipboard fail bug seems to get lots of users really ANGRY recently. bug #11334
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 11334 in ubuntu (and 2 other projects) "MASTER Copy-Paste doesn't work if the source is closed before the paste (affects: 74) (dups: 21)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/11334
<LimCore> again.. what should one do to just have this parcellite in main, auto-installed with desktop and auto run on gnome start??
<LimCore> becasue, now other people /then me/ say its an epic fail
<LimCore> unless we are totally out of disc space (parcellite is tiny), I think we can just do it
<kklimonda> It's such an old bug - I'm kinda attached to it
<LimCore> you should be attached to it
<LimCore> if you like when people say linux'es desktop is a joke and they are correct
<kklimonda> my opinion has always been that if any project that tries to fix this problem have a screenshot section on their homepage than they are doing this wrong
<LimCore> we can hide the icon later (but why) lets fix it now first shall we?
<LimCore> it's one of ubuntus biggest fails imho,  like the broken sound/pulse, and hanging GFX/nvidia - but this one is SO TRIVIAL to fix, compared with really problems with kernels/drivers, or the flash problems... its like x1000 times easier =) I think we are talking about it much more then it would take to just fix it
<kklimonda> is it really so trivial?
<kklimonda> just because there are quite a few implementation of clipboard doesn't mean that they do it the right way. I'm not saying that it shouldn't be fixed - just that from what I can recall the problem was much more complex
<LimCore> 1) install parcellite   2) add parcellite to auto-start for GNOME  3) BUG IF FIXED \o/ we are no longer 20 years behind other "real" OS ;) woooooooo  4) ????   5) PROFIT
<kklimonda> you are not a developer, aren't you?
<LimCore> I am
<LimCore> you?
<LimCore> if 10+ years C C++ php counts.  Why do you ask
<kklimonda> so am I - and I remember at least few discussions about it when developers were rising some problems that programs like parcellite may introduce - but the last time I've been interested in it was years ago
<LimCore> you probably mean that this solution is sort of work around and/or is "hackish"
<kklimonda> no, not that
<LimCore> then what?
<LimCore> I tried, it works
<LimCore> in either way it works better then by default. So just install this untill there is time for "better" solution
<kklimonda> I have no idea - it was years ago. something about that those daemons may use a lot of memory in some cases
<persia> They can use an arbitrary amount, depending on what is in the clipboard.
<kklimonda> but anyway, this isn't the right channel or even a way of fixing this bug
<LimCore> in the bug report, there is a work around by some ubuntu devel or something.  It constist of installing an tiny application + starting it at gnome startup.  all I say is: JUST STOP OVER TALKING IT ALREADY =)  and simply apply this work around by default!  how hard is it
<persia> I don't remember the last mailing list discussion about it.
<Anzenketh> If the bug is exactly the same except for the version of ubuntu (9.10 vs 9.04) I can mark ad duplicate right?
<persia> But if parcellite is considered the best-of-breed solution, it may be worth filing an MIR and restarting the discussion.
<kklimonda> Anzenketh: right
<persia> But that would be for lucid+1, as lucid is past FeatureFreeze.
<LimCore> jesus whats with you and the discussions
<LimCore> you know what, if I would be ubuntu developer,
<LimCore> this bugs would be fixed now. For months. Or years
<crimsun> LimCore: what are you waiting for? Becoming a developer isn't difficult.
<LimCore> it takes 15 minutes to fix it I bet. 30 if you need to print all the forms on paper, get them stamped and faxed forth and back
<persia> The discussion is essential to avoid upload wars.  If there is not consensus, there's no assurance that another developer won't override one's changes.
<LimCore> ok then, my point is: FIX THE BUG
<LimCore> what are disadvantages?
<persia> I don't know.  I'm just suggesting the way forward.
<crimsun> sigh, what the heck is it with broken sound/pulse being an Ubuntu-specific thing?
 * persia doesn't have permission to make a change log that
<crimsun> I mean there's FUD, and then there's /FUD/
<LimCore> I didnt seen anyone mention any real disadvantages. If someone would copy a huge load of images or 1000 page document, then yea we should expect some memory usage, thats normal (even if it would be 30 instead of 15 mb)
<persia> crimsun: If only one man climbs a mountain, and he slips, he must be wearing lousy shoes.
<LimCore> crimsun: I am not sure if this is ubuntu fault, but definatelly getting sound to work fully and realibly on ubuntus in a stable way, is often hard. Did not tried other linuxes too much there
<crimsun> of course it's non-trivial -- I know that quite well.
<LimCore> it should be trivial
<crimsun> I just don't see anyone who's complaining bitterly also /stepping forward to help fix it/
<LimCore> again with other OSes, I would like Ubuntu sound to be at least as good as on windows in 1999 or so
<LimCore> but as I said, this bug (sound) probably is very hard to fix, weeks or months of work. Compared to half a day for clipboard things
<crimsun> anyhow, I don't have time to "discuss" whether sound sucks in Ubuntu.
<LimCore> crimsun: for people with new Ubuntus that I know (~7 new), for half of them the sound system is failing seriously - they can not play and/or record sound
<crimsun> tell them to use Lucid, then.
<LimCore> I do not know, is there a reason for such a broad bug reports?
<LimCore> because unless there would be some team dedicated to making Ubuntu sound /really/ working,  its just waste of time with the reports if noone is acting on them
<crimsun> LimCore: there /is/ a team
<LimCore> is it as fast as with the clipboard problem?
<crimsun> I haven't read backscroll, so I don't know the comparison.
<micahg> LimCore: I explained the clipboard problem before...no one wants to listen
<LimCore> micahg: I am listening. I tried (yours?) work around to install percellite, it works.  Why we keep talking unproductivly instead just applying that work around to everyone on Lucid and SRU to Karmic
<micahg> LimCore: because not everyone wants that installed, Ubuntu is not like Mac and Windows in that there is no core OS, it's a compilation of packages
<micahg> LimCore: also, space on the CD is limited
<LimCore> then kick out some of artwork
<LimCore> users just get frustrated
<kklimonda> micahg: that's not the reason - we have a set of packages that are installed as the default desktop and parcellite takes like 300kb installed
<persia> LimCore: Rather than complaining about this, why not work to implement it.  Like I said, if parcellite is known to be the right solution, the first step would be to review the MIR process to make sure the code is clean.
<LimCore> we all know ubuntu is failing to provide functionallity known in other system for 10..20 years, the work around is trivial, and yet here we are still talking instead of doing
<persia> LimCore: Then start a discussion about having it installed by default.
<LimCore> I dont want to discuss, I want to get it fixed
<persia> A discussion is a necessary part of that.  The discussion may be quick.
<LimCore> if I would like to discuss unprodictivly while people that need my help are left behind I would join UN
<persia> But complaining in this channel neither helps fix the bug nor helps triage other bugs.
<LimCore> then where exactly to have that discussion?
<persia> Well, first you need to get it into main (or at least have an approved MIR).
<persia> At that point, ubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com is probably appropriate, but starting the discussion prematurely won't help fix the bug.
<LimCore> this seems to just slow down fixing of the bugs
<persia> Which part?
<persia> Reviewing the code to make sure it's supportable and maintainable?
<LimCore> the talking part, we already know the problem and the work around
<persia> Or making sure that other developers won't undo the changes after making them?
<LimCore> the code will be one-liner like   + precellite  to some auto-run in gnome skelleton
<persia> Many of this class of discussion are 3-4 mails over a week or so.  It doesn't need a lot of discussion.
<LimCore> what about the first part, about MIR and main?
<persia> But *first* the package has to be gotten in good shape.
<persia> That's just a matter of making sure the package is mostly bug free, doesn't have secuirty holes, etc.
<LimCore> well, glipper is bs, it crashed/hangs.  But percellite works
<persia> Make sure it already does the right autostart stuff, and so on.
<persia> Right, but while you know this, not everyone might.
<persia> So get parcellite into perfect shape, and file the MIR
<persia> !mir
<ubot4> mir is Main Inclusion Report - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionProcess for more information.
<persia> Bugs are fixed because people capable of fixing the bugs fix them.
<persia> Bugs are not fixed by complaining that developers don't do anything: this just makes people less likely to volunteer to fix bugs.
<persia> Similarly, if you want to help make sound better, join the audio team, and again, it's by *doing* stuff that you get it solved, not by complaining about the issues in the bug forum.
<LimCore> btw how long it can take to become ubuntu developer
<persia> The first step is intent.  WIth that step, one can br productive in days.
<persia> It usually takes a cycle or so of being a developer prior to being granted upload permission.  Sometimes more.  Depends on activity, skill, time, etc.
<LimCore> I thought being ubuntu developer is connected with somone approving rights to some ssh keys and stuff
<persia> (it took me about two years from when I first started being a developer until I was granted upload rights, but some people do it in 4-5 months).
<LimCore> there is a mode where one can upload changes to experimental or something, and then just /quickly/ ask for pushes of that into real repos?
<persia> No.  Being an Ubuntu Developer is about deciding to be an Ubuntu Developer.
<micahg> upload rights don't hinder controbutions
<micahg> *contributions...
<LimCore> so where are such contributions pushed?
<LimCore> ppa?
<persia> Generally we attach debdiffs or diff.gz files (depending on the change) to bugs.
<persia> And we seek sponsorship
<LimCore> that should takes minutes not days imho
<LimCore> *take
<persia> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing has a (somewhat outdated) description of how to start being a developer.
<persia> !sponsorship
<ubot4> Factoid 'sponsorship' not found
<persia> Bother.
<persia> !sponsor
<ubot4> Factoid 'sponsor' not found
<micahg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess
<persia> Anyway, one basically subscribes a team to a bug.
<persia> Thanks micahg
<LimCore> !sponsorship is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing
 * micahg recalls someone calling me a bot :P
<LimCore> !dance
<ubot4> Factoid 'dance' not found
<persia> Getting sponsored takes between hours and weeks, depending on the bug, the availability of sponsors, etc.
<persia> A few days is usually about normal.
<micahg> universe sponsors are more abundant than main sponsors ATM
<lifeless> you'd hope so
<persia> Well, more people can upload to those packages, so the pool of volunteers is bigger :)
<lifeless> with a 10:1 ratio of packages
<LimCore> so when I make patches that are accepted, I can be now some officiall debian developer?
<persia> Debian is different.
<persia> But yeah, spend a couple months working on patches with the development team, and the DMB will probably grant you official "Contributing Developer" status.
<LimCore> I ment to write Ubuntu
<persia> Beyond that it's just demonstrating involvement and capability to join a given development team, and that team might grant you upload rights to their packages.
<persia> (so you become a Kubuntu Developer or Mythbuntu Developer or Ubuntu Desktop Developer, or MOTU, etc.)
<LimCore> I think 4 weeks should be my goal
<persia> Like I said before, most of the developer teams like to see work though at least a full development cycle before granting someone upload permissions.
<LimCore> took 1 with FLTK to get rw access
<LimCore> (4 weeks should make sense to contributing devel stat; not to rw)
<persia> 4 weeks probably takes a lot of effort on your part, to make enough significant contributions that get support from other developers.
<persia> But I'll wish you good luck with it.  It's not a bad goal, if aggressive.
<LimCore> fast progress is good
<LimCore> :)
<Anzenketh> Bugs that have not been touched in a while do we close them or leave them open?
<lifeless> neither
<lifeless> if there is reason to think its fixed, as the user to confirm its still broken
<lifeless> time is not itself a reason
<Anzenketh> If there is not enough information do we set it to incomplete? Or just post comments.
<Anzenketh> More or less what is the incomplete status for?
<lifeless> incomplete means 'not enough data for a developer to work on'
<Anzenketh> Oh ok so if I run across a bug report that needs more information comment and set it to incomplete?
<lifeless> the process docs are all on the wiki
<Anzenketh> Oh there it is duh. I just read that too.
<Anzenketh> Sorry bit new still trying to get the hang of tings
<lifeless> no worries
<lifeless> questions are good
<Anzenketh> 18528 bugs ouch wonder how many of them are fixed in the most up to date version.
<vish> crimsun: seb wanted to leave Bug #524304 as a separate one for now.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 524304 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu) "High CPU usage with murrine progressbars (affects: 6)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524304
<crimsun> vish: ok. OTOH, it affects _every_ GTK engine
<Anzenketh> On the triage documentation it state leave developer process bugs alone that means do not change anything on them right including the status?
<crimsun> vish: I iterated through every single one shipped in Ubuntu to verify it
<vish> crimsun: not here and for the few others who have that bug.. it happens only with murrine
<crimsun> s/engine/style/
<crimsun> it definitely happens here, and I've verified across two daily-live images
<greg-g> Anzenketh: correct
<Anzenketh> Ok made a mistake on that so changed it back.
<crimsun> but whatever, I've a workaround
<vish> and it is? ;)
<crimsun> minimising to tray were applicable
<crimsun> where *
<vish> oh.. ;) that works too
<vish> crimsun: as i mentioned on the bug, as soon as i switch to any other theme which does not use murrine engine.  the cpu drops instantly..
<vish> crimsun: are you using nvidia?
<vish> someone else had another bug which was specific to nvidia
<crimsun> vish: on the current machine, no (GM45).
<vish> ah nvm then :)
<vish> crimsun: the best way to test that^ murrine bug is install the widget factory and notice the cpu is high with only murrine engines
<vish> themes that use clearlooks/industrial/ or the fallback raeleigh dont have this problem
<Anzenketh> If Developer process bugs are not to be touched how to we get them of the non treaged page?
<Anzenketh> Or do we just not worry about it?
<om26er> Anzenketh, example?
<Anzenketh> bug 525075
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 525075 in maximus (Ubuntu) "Please merge maximus (0.4.14-1) from Debian Testing (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525075
<Anzenketh> I set to complete due to it had a patch in it but then i figured it was a developer bug due to it was requesting a merge
<persia> Anzenketh: How do you mean "set to complete"?
<Anzenketh> I mean like set to triaged or Confirmed
<persia> Oh, yeah, it's best to just ignore those bugs.
<persia> There are efforts working on better ways to deal with them, but it will take some time.
<persia> Setting to "confirmed" in this case wouldn't have mattered (and it would be the correct status, technically, according to the developer workflows), but we try to avoid doing anything that generates bugmail for that class of bug.
<persia> Ideally, we'd have some other way to track candidates.
<persia> The DistributedDevelopment team has done work to enable that for some workflows, but the tools are still maturing.
<persia> With luck, this class of bugs will go away in another year or two.
<crimsun> vish: it's reproducible here for all engines
<crimsun> vish: I did that precise test on two daily-live images
<crimsun> anyhoo, back to audio bugs
<vish> crimsun: weird.. :s   for the ones who confirmed that bug it happens only with murrine
<vish> yay audio :D
<Anzenketh> Ya launchpad does not seam like the best tool for triage either.
<persia> Well, if we could get rid of all the special case bugs, it would be better for that :)
<Anzenketh> Ya it would also be nice to systematically go down the bugs to be treaged
<persia> Well, I think there's only three special cases left: stable updates, syncs, sponsoring.
<persia> Sponsoring is getting closer and closer to being ready.
<Anzenketh> All three of those are developer process type bugs right?
<persia> Yes.
<persia> Well, syncs and sponsoring are.
<persia> stable updates are a bit trickier, as they also involve users.
<persia> But stable updates can probably be handled with improved nomination/distribution tracking support.
<hp_> hello
<hp_> i see there is opening for Linux QA at montreal office of canonical
<Anzenketh> I am looking at bug 194101 that there is a post from launchpad Janitor It states that there was a fix released for the bug. Should I also set the bug to fix released?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 194101 in kubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Ignore error of "update-alternatives --remove" in postrm" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194101
<tweiseman> high i need help debugging my wifi card driver? any help available?
<persia> tweiseman: Support is best found in #ubuntu
<persia> If you know it's a bug, we can help make sure it gets the right attention.
<tweiseman> okay i just saw you guys under a debugging page. ill check there
 * Anzenketh wish there was a way or a process to put waiting for bug reporter to respond back
<tweiseman> that could be helpful. i was talking to a local luug program near me and they said my driver is working fine but i just need to debug it
<Anzenketh> Recommend Bug 194946 be set to wishlist
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 194946 in partman-crypto (Ubuntu) "installer clobbered encrypted part. poor warning." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194946
<persia> Anzenketh: No, because of the potential for user data loss.
<persia> (try again :) )
<Anzenketh> Interesting I am part of the triage group but do not have access to set to triage.
<persia> Anzenketh: There are various levels of access control.  Once you get more experience, you'll want to apply for Bug Control.
<Anzenketh> Ahh it is the bug control group
<Anzenketh> That makes sence.
<persia> But this takes a while.  A very motivated individual with lots of experience might do it in 2-3 weeks, but it's usually a month or more (depending on activity level, etc.)
<ddecator> persia, that's good to know...i might be closer than i thought then
<Anzenketh> I am ok with waiting. I am glad I finally found something I can help out with.
<persia> ddecator: Just check the requirements.  If you're certain you can give good answers to the questionaire, and expect enough people to be familiar with your work to review your application, you're in good shape.  If you're not there yet, at least you'll know how far you have.
<ddecator> persia, hmmm, i can give good answers to the questionnaire, but i'm not sure how many people have been following me closely...
<persia> ddecator: Well, let me ask that a different way.  Do you feel like you're part of the team, and most of the others here are peers, or do you still feel like you're learning how to do it?
<persia> If the former, you've probably been watched enough, as we tend to watch new folk (especially as we respond to requests to adjust status and importance).
<persia> If the latter, keep at it, and ask for status/importance review more, and you'll get there.
<ddecator> persia, i feel like you are all peers. i don't feel like i can take just any random report and know exactly what to ask for, but i can work out most of them, and micahg is teaching me how to specialize in firefox reports
<persia> ddecator: That's usually a good indicator.  Worst case is that if you apply and get deferred, you'll get feedback why, and know what to do in order to be approved
<persia> We never reject anyone, we only defer or deny requests for increased permissions, and hope anyone who doesn't get more permissions today will apply again soon.
<ddecator> persia, true...one thing i'm wondering, the wiki asks if the person provided the importance they would give a report...i never said it in the comments, but i worked out the importance on this channel...does it need to be documented that i worked out the importance?
<persia> ddecator: You can just say "The importances for these bugs were all set on request by folk on #ubuntu-bugs" or similar.
<persia> You need to pick bugs where you chose the importance.  If some still aren't set, then you can note it.
<persia> If you got them all set already, that's good evidence of team integration :)
<ddecator> persia, fair enough...so if i can find 5 reports that i think are good examples of my work, do you think i should apply and worst-case-scenario get helpful feedback?
<persia> ddecator: I'm not going to tell you to apply : I believe it's something people should do when they think they are ready.
<persia> In part this is because I believe that deciding one is ready is an important step to being ready :)
<ddecator> persia, good point =). i feel confident so i'm going to look at my previous reports and see if i can find 5 goods examples. if i get it all setup, who do i send it to? i don't see the list on lists.ubuntu.com
<persia> The answers you seek are in the wiki :)
<ddecator> persia, that's what i'm looking at, but i wasn't reading "AT" as @, haha
<ddecator> persia, thank you for all the help =)
<Ryan52> bdmurray, jcastro: can I please get my bugcontrol membership renewed? it's about to expire...
<ddecator> there we go =)
<kamalmostafa> bugcontrol please:  set bug 525620 importance to Wishlist (I am the reporter)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 525620 in launchpad-gm-scripts "control switch just for team names expansion, not LP_Karma_Suffix (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525620
<vish> kamalmostafa: the bug has been reported in the upstream task , so only the concerned devs can change it
<vish> bd_murray i guess..
<kamalmostafa> vish: okay, no worries -- they'll figure it out.  thanks.
<vish> np..
<Speedy2> www.search2.net
<persia> bdmurray: Why add the "patch" tag to bug #511502?  There aren't any patches there that haven't already been uploaded.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 511502 in xdvik-ja (Ubuntu) (and 16 other projects) "TeXLive 2009 transition: libkpathsea5 (affects: 2) (dups: 1)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/511502
<persia> bdmurray: If this is a script, might it make sense to try to tune to only hit active bugs, to avoid sending email for old stuff?
<om26er> two days for the anniversery of #ubuntu-bugs topic ;)
<persia> It's a topic that would be hard to improve.
<persia> We used to add bits to it for Bug Days, but that gets annoying, and led to arguments about whether it was or was not Thursday and similar.
<BUGabundo_remote> LOLOL
<BUGabundo_remote> TimEZones suck :
<merbit> hi, is there a project to file bugs against ubuntu archive mirrors? bug #525608
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 525608 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Cyprus Ubuntu mirror does not have the correct directory structure (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525608
<Damascene> what is the rescue mode package?
<kklimonda> Damascene: if you mean the menu that is being displayed it is from friendly-recovery package
<Damascene> some one in ubuntu+1 is saying the recovery mode isn't working
<persia> Can you replicate?
<Damascene> we are asking him
<persia> I asked "Can *you* replicate", not can the person experiencing the issue replicate :)
<persia> The point being that it's probably best to either guide them to file a bug, or for you to replicate and file the bug.
<kklimonda> persia: as he didn't tell what the problem was it's hard to duplicate it :)
<persia> Just asking about it in the absence of someone who is prepared to be the bug reporter is harder.
<persia> kklimonda: Surely :)
<Damascene> I understand now, sorry :)
<Damascene> I'll try
<Damascene> I saw the menu of recovery mode and dropped to root shell and rebooted, no problem there
<persia> OK, then you want them to report the bug, if they can get the system back into the state that shows it.
<Damascene> ok
<Damascene> persia, here it is PascalFR
<PascalFR> hello   toward what package can I report a bug for rescue mode beeing unusable ?
<persia> kklimonda: You said it was "friendly-recovery", right?
<PascalFR> persia: yes he told me that
<kamusin> :)
<persia> Well then, that's probably it :)
 * persia doesn't know about this package, but keeps getting highlighted
<PascalFR> well it is already reported as bug #489014 :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 489014 in friendly-recovery (Ubuntu) "Selecting "recovery" on reboot causes mixed console and menu activity (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/489014
<PascalFR> status now bug #489014
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 489014 in friendly-recovery (Ubuntu) "Selecting "recovery" on reboot causes mixed console and menu activity (affects: 2)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/489014
<PascalFR> ok
<PascalFR> thanks Damascene persia kklimonda
<amjaduae> hello
<Damascene> amjaduae, Hi
<alvin> I'm having trouble with a certain bug (aside from the bug itself). Something makes 'finding the root device' impossible, but what package is responsible for that? I filed against lvm2, because root is on lvm, but I'm not sure about that and debugging is hard when one can't boot. (Most of the time booting does not work, but when it works, nothing can be seen in the logs off course)
<alvin> Oh I forgot. It's bug 460914
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 460914 in lvm2 (Ubuntu) "karmic rc: root device sometimes not found (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/460914
<amjaduae> hi Damaascence
<alvin> The bug is extremely critical and severe. Don't pay attention to the 'affects 1'. I'm seeing this on 5 different servers. Probably my way of installing, but I don't know what I did wrong during install.
<amjaduae> err Damascene
<nigelb> hggdh: hey :)
<Damascene> amjaduae, :)
<amjaduae> whats up Damascene:)
<Damascene> may I private message you? amjaduae
<amjaduae> sure , but what it is that you can not say here
<Damascene> a secret maybe :)
<Damascene> offtopic
<amjaduae> k
<hggdh> hi nigel
<hggdh> hi nigelb
<nigelb> hggdh: any luck with the hook?
<nigelb> or rather the filtering..
<hggdh> nigelb: I had missed a small detail...
<hggdh> http://etherpad.com/HocXEybBnk
<hggdh> nigelb: instead of str(1) I should have written str.group(1)
<nigelb> hggdh: that caused the entire issue?
<hggdh> yes
<nigelb> hggdh: what does the last part do?
<nigelb> the debugging
<nigelb> hggdh: lol, you forgot '\n' again
<hggdh> oops.1 debugging?? oops.2 \n?
<nigelb> lol "## DEBUGING ##"
<nigelb> why did you use '\\n' instead of '\n'?
<hggdh> oh, yestypo
<hggdh> typo
<nigelb> ah, I thought it was meant to be something and you forgot an option :p
<hggdh> the ## debugging ## piece I am still writing -- a way to call the hook without needed to run rhythmbox
<nigelb> um, we dont need to run rhythmbox anyway (unless using debug output)
<hggdh> but I need to go back into apport, and see what is in the 'ui' parameter to add_info()
<hggdh> yes. you could call 'python ./source_rhythmbox.py' instead
<thekorn> line 26 is also looking wrong ;) should be `response2 is None`
<hggdh> *this* one I am not guity of ;-)
<hggdh> nigelb: ^
<thekorn> haha
<nigelb> ah, it should be response2 == None
<nigelb> I added the none from the c hangover
<nigelb> s/none/quotes
<thekorn> compare to None in python by using "is" and not "=="
<nigelb> oh, but how come == worked?
<hggdh> None is a magical value
<nigelb> hggdh: I added username field also to be masked
 * nigelb kicks whoever wrote totem hook
<nigelb> I copied from there
<hggdh> heh
<nigelb> thekorn: all '== None' to be changed to 'is None' ?
<hggdh> nigelb: I do not know what gconf values should be asmked -- I used rhythmbox, but very lightly
<hggdh> nigelb: yes
<nigelb> lol
<thekorn> yes
<nigelb> I just searched for name, nigel, and password
<hggdh> I did not even look at that
<nigelb> and masked all those valaues
<hggdh> good
<nigelb> values rather
<hggdh> so I understand 'nigel' is now masked?
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> any field that displayed my name is now masked (you did that already)
<nigelb> I just added username too to the masked fields
<nigelb> checked the pad now
<nigelb> I updated with my code
<nigelb> hggdh: I still didn't understand the ##debugging## part
<hggdh> nigelb: it is incomplete, I have to read the docs on add_info() -- I am missing one parameter
<hggdh> nigelb: but the idea is to allow you to run it stand-alone, for tests
<nigelb> oh, that needed not be uploaded?
<nigelb> s/needed/need
<hggdh> you would just run 'python ./source_rhythmbox.py' or '... rhythmbox.py -p `pidof rhythmbox`'
<hggdh> no, it does not need to be uploaded now
<nigelb> great :)
<nigelb> since the masks work, can I start working on submitting a merge?
<hggdh> yes
<hggdh> of course
<hggdh> note that I chaged the code again -- a sample on how to split long lines
<hggdh> (see the etherpad)
<nigelb> saw
<nigelb> hggdh: take a look at the UI questions... user friendly enough?
<ikt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash/+bug/356624 <- is this a bug or a feature o_O
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 356624 in bash (Ubuntu) "`time` crashes in a script" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<SwedeMike> CMD='time ls' ; $CMD works for me in 9.10 anyway
<SwedeMike> lower case cmd as well
<ikt> rly?
<ikt> not for me
<ikt> 0.00user 0.00system 0:00.00elapsed 0PU (0avgtext+0avgdata 0maxresident)k
<ikt> 0inputs+0outputs (0major+308minor)pagefaults 0swaps
<Pici> Thats not a crash.
<ikt> is what i get
<ikt> what is it Pici?
<Pici> ikt: Its just using the default time output format, instead of the on that it regularly uses.
<Pici> s/on/one/
<ikt> how does one get the default time output format through time?
<seb128> BUGabundo_remote, lucid doesn't have gtk 2.18,, not sure what you are testing there
<ikt> 'time' by itself outputs the correct format similar to the first command
<Pici> The manpage says that it should use the following format if none is specified:
<Pici>          %Uuser %Ssystem %Eelapsed %PCPU (%Xtext+%Ddata %Mmax)k
<Pici>          %Iinputs+%Ooutputs (%Fmajor+%Rminor)pagefaults %Wswaps
<nfe_> Hello Guys!
<nfe_> Can anyone helps me?
<nfe_> /j ubuntu-desktop
<greg-g> nfe_: support is in #ubuntu, this channel is for working on specific bugs
<nfe_> greg-g: sorry, but anyone responde me
<greg-g> nfe_: it is ok. But please use #ubuntu or the ubuntu forums for support.
<nfe_> ok, thanks...
<ikt> Pici: so what's going wrong
<ikt> or are you unsure?
<Pici> ikt: I'm not 100% sure, but it looks like it has to do with an environment variable, but its not $TIME even though the manpage says it should be.
<Pici> If I run time from within dash, it gives me that extended output.
<BUGabundo_remote> seb128: sorry, 1st pacage apt-cache found :(
<ikt> Pici: I'm actually confused what to do with the issue now
<greg-g> anyone care to confirm/deny this bug in OpenOffice.org Impress in Lucid? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/525807  :)  (I just reported it, and curious if I'm alone, no rush)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 525807 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) "Impress - Slideshow not full screen (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<greg-g> nevermind, jcastro got it for me :) But feel free to check "it affects me too"
<ikt> good find
<seb128> BUGabundo_remote, what version did you try with?
<BUGabundo_remote> seb128: fully updated lucid and debian unstabel libs
<BUGabundo_remote> what ever package name is
<BUGabundo_remote> leet me know which is the proper name, and I'll double check it
<seb128> BUGabundo_remote, gtk changes today, what version in lucid?
<seb128> libgtk2.0-0
<seb128> changed
<seb128> ie it could be several versions I need to know which one in lucid you tried
<BUGabundo_remote>   Installed: 2.19.5-1ubuntu3
<BUGabundo_remote>   Candidate: 2.19.5-1ubuntu3
<BUGabundo_remote> checkign for new updates, now
<seb128> ok, that's not the current one
<seb128> would be nice if you could update and retry gtkperf
<BUGabundo_remote> doing so now
<BUGabundo_remote> do I need to reboot?
<BUGabundo_remote> cause I'm 30KMs away form the machine
<nigelb> hggdh: of all the things to happen, I ran into build troubles
<BUGabundo_remote>   Installed: 2.19.5-1ubuntu4
<hggdh> nigelb: busy right now, will get to you in afew
<nigelb> hggdh: k.
<BUGabundo_remote> Total time: 73.63
<BUGabundo_remote> seb128: updating the bug
<seb128> BUGabundo_remote, what theme do you use?
<BUGabundo_remote> done
<BUGabundo_remote> seb128: is there a quick comand to check?
<seb128> look in the appearance capplet?
<BUGabundo_remote> appeareces says humanity dark
<BUGabundo_remote> higly personlized
<vish> BUGabundo_remote: humanity-dark is an icon theme
<BUGabundo_remote> when I get home, I'll lunch a Guest Session
<BUGabundo_remote> and check with lucid defauitls
<seb128> BUGabundo_remote, ok, because your timings are weird, I've almost no difference between 2.19.5 without csd and with csd
<BUGabundo_remote> seems based on new wave
<vish> BUGabundo_remote: from what i recall , you use new wave with some tweaks
<vish> hehe ;p
<BUGabundo_remote> well, Clean session will tell us
<BUGabundo_remote> I would try to remote login
<BUGabundo_remote> but I'm not to confident in FreeNX + gnome screensaver lockout bug
<bdmurray> persia: How could I determine that bug 511502 was inactive given that there are open tasks for it?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 511502 in xdvik-ja (Ubuntu) (and 16 other projects) "TeXLive 2009 transition: libkpathsea5 (affects: 2) (dups: 1)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/511502
<persia> bdmurray: I'm unsure.  It may be that we should more strenuously discourage that class of bug from being opened.
<persia> (as the information matches that on the NBS page, and we have branches)
<duanedesign> 11
<nigelb> hggdh: never mind, fixed the issue, and requested merge
<nigelb> qense: I talked to pitti about making apport data private
<nigelb> he said that right now, there is no feature to do that, but it wouldn't be appropriate for what you're trying to do too.  He suggested masking/filtering private values
<hggdh> nigelb: OK, thank you.
<hggdh> yes, masking is what you are doing right now, so this is good
<nigelb> :)
<qense> nigelb: OK, that's maybe the right thing to do indeed. Thank you for asking! Now I have to find a way to filter Facebook uids. :S
<nigelb> qense: i made one for rhythmbox
<nigelb> and you should try using regex in python.
<nigelb> hggdh helped me mask the values from gconf for rhythmbox
<qense> facebook uids consist of just numbers
<qense> I'll have a look at what re can do here.
<nigelb> :)
<BUGabundo_remote> seb128: around?
<seb128> BUGabundo_remote, yes
<BUGabundo_remote> seb128: something fishy is happening after the libgtk update
<seb128> ?
<BUGabundo_remote> mouse acts like click and select/drag
<seb128> I doubt that's due to gtk
<BUGabundo_remote> I keep hovering ouver text and typing over texxt
<BUGabundo_remote> 'cause mouse won't let got
<BUGabundo_remote> *go
<seb128> do you have a touchpad?
<BUGabundo_remote> nope
<seb128> ok so I don't know
<BUGabundo_remote> well, yes, but I'm remoted connected
<BUGabundo_remote> not using that session
<seb128> I sometime get that on my laptop and unblock by moving and clicking on the touchpad
<seb128> seems to be an xorg issue
<BUGabundo_remote> funny enough
<BUGabundo_remote> never saw it happening before this last 2h
<om26er> can any one please suggest if this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libindicate/+bug/524308 is associated with the right package
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 524308 in libindicate (Ubuntu) "indicator applet does not reflect any change for any application (affects: 3) (dups: 1)" [Medium,Triaged]
<om26er> PS: this is not specifically a problem with indicator-sound also happens for other apps like rhythmbox, transmission
<persia> om26er: I'd suggest that conor would be the best person to ask.  Based on the response and the "Most Active In" report on LP, he seems to be an upstream developer.
<om26er> persia, should I subscribe him to the bug? as the bug was reported against indicator-sound and he is subscribed to indicator-sound and when It was changed to libindicate he dont know whats happening as he is not subscribed
<persia> om26er: I'd just leave it alone.  There's a clear statement of intent to retest.
<persia> If there's no update in a few more days, (say by Thursday), it might be appropriate to verify the subscription (remember that people can be subscribed through teams), and add a comment asking for the results of the testing.
<persia> But when upsteam comes to help with a bug, it's best to be very gentle: that's extra nice of them, and we want to make sure they have a positive experience working with us.
<om26er> persia, will do that, Thanks
<om26er> connor responed. :)
<om26er> I am starting on gwibber bugs and there are old bugs (many) reported against jaunty or karmic should I ask reporter to retest with development release of gwibber and mark them incomplete
<charlie-tca> om26er: usually you try to reproduce them in development yourself, if possible.
<persia> om26er: Depends on how critical they are.  For minor bugs, yeah.  For crashers, etc. it's worth investigating in jaunty or karmic for SRU.
<persia> (plus what charlie-tca said)
<charlie-tca> and there is this response if you need it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Old%20untouched%20bugs
<om26er> and what about bugs like this its marked fixed upstream and Its kind of a bug that I dont understand so should I mark it fixed in ubuntu? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gwibber/+bug/439325
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 439325 in gwibber (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "MASTER gwibber lacks error/exception handling for dbus calls (crashes in call_blocking) (affects: 61) (dups: 14)" [High,New]
<charlie-tca> you have to check the source package overview, and see what version is in lucid. If the fix is in lucid, then you can mark it fix-released or ask if the reporter can check it in lucid to make sure it is fixed.
<charlie-tca> You see comment #5 and #6, looking for more information? It may not be fixed, so ask if they will supply the data. Then it can be closed in two weeks
<om26er> thanks charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> no problem
<charlie-tca> good luck with those old bugs.
<Zorael> I'm trying to submit a sound bug on my netbook running Kubuntu Lucid, with updated packages. ubuntu-bug audio tells me "the troubleshooter only works for the Ubuntu flavors that use PulseAudio", and Launchpad just redirects me to the wiki page on how to report bugs.
<Zorael> What are my options? File it against alsa-base?
<om26er> if a crash report dont have any new duplicates in 5months what treatment should it get?
<hggdh> Zorael: I guess open against alsa, yes. Probably the folks at #kubuntu will know more
<hggdh> om26er: the usual: is it repeatable? If so, how? Does upstream have a bug on it? etc
<Zorael> hggdh: Right, thanks
<crimsun> Zorael: don't use the symptom; use the specific package
<crimsun> Zorael: ubuntu-bug alsa-base
<crimsun> that said, patches welcome to make the symptom work with Ubuntu derivatives
<crimsun> parent branch: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/apport/apport-symptoms/
<Zorael> crimsun: Okay. I just read Martin Pitt's blog entry (http://www.piware.de/2010/02/ubuntu-bug-audio/) that recommended ubuntu-bug audio use, but perhaps non-flavor Ubuntu was implied and I missed it
<crimsun> Zorael: yeah, the post didn't mention it was specific to Ubuntu flavours using PA
<crimsun> again, that can be fixed via patches :-)
<MTecknology> Bug 410407 has 220 comments. It's been getting bounced back and forth between packages. Now somebody tracked it down to another package and has a good reason for that change. So.. because of the chaotic mess, would there be any benefit to opening a bug against that one package so it's easier to follow?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 410407 in flashplugin-nonfree (Debian) (and 8 other projects) "Clicking on items in Flash player does nothing [READ DESCRIPTION] (affects: 643) (dups: 40)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410407
<persia> MTecknology: Any pointers to the comment number that identifies the issue?
<micahg> MTecknology: I think it's actually a gtk problem
<micahg> bug 452938
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 452938 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Left mouse button click in (java|flash) does not work. (affects: 18)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/452938
<micahg> I was going to talk to asac before merging them, haven't gotten around to it yer
<micahg> *yet
<MTecknology> persia: the last ~20
<MTecknology> nspluginwrapper; that's invalid, isn't it?
<persia> micahg: Excelt comment #14 seems to imply that it can be fixed with an environment variable: what does that do?  Does it provide different hints to apps?
 * persia wonders if it's a compiz thing
<MTecknology> persia: it's not
<micahg> persia: no, the env variable works around the gtk issue which might not be a GTK issue...
<MTecknology> the new gtk+ caused a lot of issues in some apps..
<MTecknology> that's a really ugly bug report though - but it happens in other distros - not debain/ubuntu specific
<persia> It looks like the bug is in a spec somewhere.
<persia> So that different software implements stuff in slightly different "correct" ways, and they don't happen to get along.
<persia> Finding the minority case and fixing all the candidates is likely to be painful.
<persia> I don't think there's any advantage to opening more bugs about it.
<micahg> MTecknology: persia: it seems like a change was made in GTK 2.18 that affected several apps including flash and eclispe
<MTecknology> I remeber it making claws-mail not show a list of email correctly
<persia> micahg: Yes, but that might have been a fix to something else, and it might be that flash and java are incorrect.
<micahg> persia: right, so someone has to look into it further
<persia> It's rare to see this sort of many-workarounds solution with that class of packages affected when the spec is clear.
<micahg> I'm happy to do it, just can't promise when
<persia> But I thin kthat having 410407 as a capture point for reporters, especially because it blames non-free software that we can't modify is good.
<persia> And we can investigate 425938 at leisure, and sort the issue.
<MTecknology> I personally just install them myself
<MTecknology> that blog I wrote about it helped me a lot
<micahg> persia: it actually seems like the problem is nspluginwrapper, not flash
<MTecknology> but that much makes me doubt it's flash or java itself
<micahg> MTecknology: it's the implementation of GTK functions
<micahg> now someone's trying to blame ia32-libs...this gets better
<MTecknology> :P
<MTecknology> they at least have a real reason for thinking that
<micahg> only circumstantial evidence
<micahg> which I guess makes sense
<micahg> but i'm pretty sure it has to do with the implementation of GTK
<MTecknology> probably
<MTecknology> gosh darn all these random apps that don't magically work together perfectly out of the box :P
<Anzenketh> After I have looked at a bug and have determined it needs more information do I immediately set it to incomplete?
<charlie-tca> Anzenketh: you set it to incomplete and comment.
<Anzenketh> Ok so every bug I touch should really have a status set when I am done with it correct?
<charlie-tca> yes, that is correct
<Anzenketh> Incomplete on waiting for info. Complete on the bugs that have passed the test. Cool that clears things up a lot
<persia> Well, not quite.
<persia> Some bugs might stump you, and then you call for help (here) and get someone else to help set to one of those.
<persia> And some bugs are spam (yes, although not many), and so go straight to Invalid.
<Anzenketh> I am just part of the bug squad the information is unclear on if I should be able to set status or not.
<Anzenketh> Nevermind found the info
<charlie-tca> Yes, set the status, but if you can not set it, give the request to set it here along with the bug number
<Anzenketh> charlie-tca: I apologize I meant importance and I found I have to be higher rights to do that.
<charlie-tca> Same thing. After you set status and determine what it should be, come here and give the importance you need set and the bug number
<charlie-tca> One of the bug-control people will then set it
<jcastro> bdmurray: I found a bug in the New state but 5 people had clicked "Affects me too". Shouldn't that do the right thing?
<bdmurray> jcastro: hunh, that's an idea I hadn't heard of but makes some sense to me
<jcastro> bdmurray: maybe not affects like 2, but after some threshold it should do something
<jcastro> should I file a bug?
<mrand> right thing = auto-confirm?
<bdmurray> jcastro: of course!
<jcastro> mrand: yeah
<crimsun> there's an analogy there with marking something a dupe
<crimsun> granted, this latter case is a bit more convoluted
<jcastro> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/526004
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 526004 in malone ""Affects me" should confirm the bug. (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<jcastro> can someone confirm that? (don't just click affects me! heh)
<nigel_nb> hggdh: seb commented on the hook
<greg-g> jcastro: done
<nigel_nb> hggdh: he's asked for a few changes.  See bug 525888
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 525888 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "Apport hook for rhythmbox (affects: 1)" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525888
<mrand> Wow.  Launchpad project does an excellent job of triaging their bugs.  1666 open.  Only 3 new!
<nigel_nb> mrand: yeah, they change status on any bug in a few hours
<hggdh> nigel_nb: indeed, if there is an 'attach_gconf()' in apport, better to use it instead of calling gconftool-2
<nigel_nb> hggdh: I've added my comments
<nigel_nb> I need to check the new totem hook to see what they did for audio
<nigel_nb> ugh! totem is not synced on bzr, so I have to wait till I get home to see the sourc
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> you can get it via packages.ubuntu.com
<hggdh> brb -- reboot to recover my virtualisation
<nigel_nb> hggdh: welcome back :)
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> lost virtualisation support here, still trying to find out where it went
<nigel_nb> lol
<nigel_nb> I dont think I can see totem code without being on ubuntu
<hggdh> if your windows has utilities for dealing with gzip and tar, I do not see why
<nigel_nb> how do I apply the diff to the gzip though?
<nigel_nb> hggdh: ah, the new totem is very small and very cool
<nigel_nb> hggdh: if the issue is audio, it just calls "os.execlp('apport-bug', 'apport-bug', 'audio')"
<nigel_nb> and the audio hook will deal with it
<nigel_nb> and if its codec, report.add_package_info("libgstreamer0.10-0")
<nigel_nb> hggdh: only question now is, should or should we not add the debug information
<persia> jcastro: Could you reference the bug you found in the odd state in bug #526004?  The LP history may be sufficient to reconstruct (although it's trivial to replicate in staging)
<ubot4> persia: Bug 526004 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/526004 is private
<persia> No it isn't, you're just timing out.
<nigel_nb> persia: talking to the bot?
<persia> nigel_nb: Yeah :)
<hggdh> nigel_nb: it is probably best to wait and collect debug only if upstream requests it
<nigel_nb> ah, seb's here
<jcastro> persia: sure
<persia> nigel_nb: So I lost track of you some time back when you wanted me to look at a bug and I was having network issues.  Did you find someone to walk you through it, or do you still want to?
<nigel_nb> persia: the error during build time?
<nigel_nb> persia: I forgot to do a bzr add ;)
<persia> Was it that?  (bzr commit), I thought it was something else.  Maybe 30 hours ago?
<nigel_nb> a day ago?
 * nigel_nb has too look at logs
<nigel_nb> seb128: so  you think the debug output is not required for the hook?
<persia> Or two, depending on your opinion of the current time :)
<nigel_nb> seb128: I seemed to think we asked that for a lot of rhythmbox bugs, thats why I added it
<seb128> nigel_nb, I think we don't really know what we are doing often so ask for a debug log
<nigel_nb> seb128: oh ;)
<seb128> I'm not sure how much private datas those can have though
<seb128> like account names for services, passwords
<nigel_nb> I was going through the old bugs last week and saw plenty of debugs requested
<seb128> right, as said it seems somewhat a standard reply
<seb128> you could try asking on #rhythmbox irc.gnome.org what infos are usually useful
<nigel_nb> hm, I'll have to do that when I get home.  I'm at work right now
<nigel_nb> i'll update the audio issues though.  I didn't of using the lucid totem hook
<nigel_nb> persia: ah, it was a rhythmbox bug where I was trying to make sense of the debug output
<nigel_nb> persia: we'll have to do that some time later when I'm on an ubuntu machine
<persia> OK.  I'm often about :)
<nigel_nb> persia: correction.  You're rarely not about
<persia> Maybe :)
<nigel_nb> later folks, a few more hours of work to endure
<ddecator> micahg, you around?
<micahg> ddecator: yeah
<ddecator> micahg, bug 516154, the reporter says todays FF 3.6 update resolved the issue. did your team do anything in regards to that bug?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 516154 in firefox (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Firefox becomes inoperable when cookies set to "ask me every time" (affects: 4)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/516154
<micahg> that should actually be a dupe
<micahg> ddecator: bug 514108
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 514108 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Cookie Accept Dialog Not Shown on Firefox 3.6 (affects: 6)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/514108
<ddecator> micahg, thanks, i'll mark it
<micahg> thanks ddecator
<micahg> ddecator: I meant update the LP bug, the upstream bug is different
<ddecator> micahg, yes, i just wanted to point out that the LP bug that was originally posted on there has been resolved and found to be an Ubuntu bug, so it may not be directly related
<micahg> ddecator: it wasn't related to begin with...just simlar symptoms
<ddecator> micahg, right, that's what i was trying to point out, i guess i just didn't make that very clear?
<BUGabundo> seb128: I've updated the GTK bug with fresh results
<BUGabundo> ~8 sec
<BUGabundo> I just hope you guys don't close it as Fixed, while other themes still have higher value
<seb128> BUGabundo, ok, it's not fixed in any case but thanks
<seb128> BUGabundo, you get that difference by change theme?
<micahg> ddecator: fixed
<BUGabundo> dunno
<ddecator> micahg, thanks
<BUGabundo> seb128: that was a clean Guest Session
<seb128> ok
<BUGabundo> maybe there's more then just my theme
<BUGabundo> let me try it gain
<micahg> ddecator: it looks similar, it's hard to know if it's a match or not, our problem was because we left something out of the packaging.
<BUGabundo> seb128: on my session, with some apps running: Total time: 24.08
<BUGabundo> so triple the time
<ddecator> micahg, right, but since the update fixed the original ubuntu bug put on there, i didn't want the mozilla devs to look at that lp report and try to apply it their report if it was unrelated
<micahg> ddecator: well, I would have just posted that the LP bug is unrelated and due to an Ubuntu problem and be done with it
<micahg> the could care less if we dupe our bugs if they're unreleated
<ddecator> micahg, fair enough, i'll remember that for in the future
<micahg> ddecator: since LP already added the bug link, better to ping me to fix it upstream
<micahg> s/fix/remove/
<ddecator> micahg, will do
<micahg> ddecator: thanks
<bdmurray> hggdh: hello?
<hggdh> hi bdmurray
<bdmurray> Have you seen this bug control app from Luca Invernizzi?
<hggdh> I think I missed it, do not remember seeing it
<hggdh> the name is not strange, though
<bdmurray> The body of work presented are bugs about the project GTG, not any Ubuntu bugs ....
<hggdh> Is he upstream?
<bdmurray> yes
<hggdh> would he not fall into the "welcome upstream" thingie?
<bdmurray> well he applied the normal way
<hggdh> oh, OK.
<bdmurray> anyway the principles are the same
<bdmurray> right?
<hggdh> I *now* remember it -- came in a few days ago, and I was wondering how to deal with it, and wanted to talk with you
<hggdh> if he is upstream, and GTG is based on LP, does he need -control?
<bdmurray> no but gtg is packaged so I can see it helping
<bdmurray> and they said "I want to start to help also outside of GTG, that's all."
<bdmurray> I don't want to stop that at all! ;-)
<hggdh> and we had a ML exchange some time ago about upstreamers -- I *think*we ended up with having some active maintainer ack them would help
<hggdh> neither do I...
<bdmurray> okay, I'll review the work provided then
<hggdh> want me to look for, and contact him?
<bdmurray> I have all the tabs open already it looks pretty straight-forward to me
<hggdh> k
<kyubutsu> bug 437402 should be reviewed; first, f-spot will not run when [new wave] theme is active [gnome]. second, the original poster's information differs from what Umang and myself describe and certainly different than what i get as far as error log
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 437402 in f-spot (Ubuntu) "F-Spot crashes (affects: 5) (dups: 3)" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/437402
<kyubutsu> the hilarity of it is that i install this theme as soon as i set up my system so i couldnt possibly think it was a problem caused by an official ubuntu theme
<kyubutsu> i find that extremely awkward anyway
<Zorael> If I have an audio bug that I can *work around* by disabling powersaving (Intel HDA), should I still file it as a bug? (It's not regarding the standard pop when the device wakes up from powersaving.)
<kyubutsu> why would f-spot be made so dependant on a theme to function
<hggdh> kyubutsu: it might also be that there is something in the theme that hits f-spot bad
<hggdh> Zorael: yes, you should still report it, and note the workaround
<hggdh> kyubutsu: if the OP description differs from yours, it sounds like you do not have the same bug as the OP. So it would be better to open a new one
<kyubutsu> Umang reported a bug am more inclined to side with and it was still considered a dupe of 437402
<kyubutsu> so i dont feel all too comfortable opening a new one
<hggdh> let me have a look
<hggdh> kyubutsu: one thing is that the OP and you/umang are running different versions of f-spot (and Ubuntu, and themes)
<hggdh> so this *could* still be related
<kyubutsu> well.. i'll just keep an eye on it/them and finish gathering some more data for posting
<hggdh> kyubutsu: hold on, I am not yet done ;-)
<hggdh> there are two possibilities I see -- either this is a new wave theme issue (and a ubuntulooks), or this is a f-spot one. Of course, might be both
<hggdh> but, given it is different versions of Ubuntu, f-spot, and themes, I would rather not dup them
<hggdh> BTW, you can undup them yourself, if you do not agree with it
<kyubutsu> i have only seen this happen with f-spot so blaming the theme is a bit of a stretch when all other programs behave correctly .. ; that being said, am not much of a regulator so i leave that confusion to someone else
<hggdh> kyubutsu: already undupped
<kyubutsu> 10-4
<hggdh> kyubutsu: it not being a regulator, just trying to *not* mix different issues in one single bug. All that glued them together was "different themes"
<kyubutsu> well.. like they say in -offtopic, sanity is optional, but common sense is compulsory...
<hggdh> heh
<malev> hi there! can anyone change the importance of this bug to whislist? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/525231
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 525231 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "can't set any kind of background for the tree-panel or any other panel on the left side (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<BUGabundo> anyone got their hands on failed to playback DVDs on karmic?
<BUGabundo> *bugs
<malev> Hi  there! can anyone change the importance of this bug to whislist? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/525231
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 525231 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "can't set any kind of background for the tree-panel or any other panel on the left side (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Laibsch> BUGabundo: tell me more about that force option you mentioned earlier.  What command?
<BUGabundo> aptitude purge --force PACKAGE ?
<Laibsch> the man page says nothing about a force option
<Laibsch> but the dpkg man page has something about --force-foo
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> that would work too
<BUGabundo> its lower level
<Laibsch> but even "sudo dpkg --force-all -r xulrunner-1.9" won't do it
<Laibsch> unfortunately, it doesn't work
<Laibsch> package still clinging on ;-)
<BUGabundo> nuke it out of the apt db LOL
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-02-23
<kyubutsu> when you do a  ubuntu-bug [program_name_here]  in terminal, how can i copy the output in the apport window to a text file
<crimsun> you'd use apport-cli instead.
<kyubutsu> as  apport-cli program_name ?
<kyubutsu> alright
<malev> Hi  there! can anyone change the importance of this bug to whislist? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/525231
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 525231 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "[No emblems] can't set any kind of background for the side panel (affects: 2)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kermiac_> why do i always find spammers?
<kermiac_> bug 526135
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 526135 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "#yahoo_sun (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526135
<kermiac_>  Bug #526135 reported by join (yahoo-sun: 0) 12 minutes ago
<greg-g> kermiac_: how was that bug spam?
<kermiac_> if you look at the bug, the title is "#yahoo_sun". also look at the users name " Bug #526135 reported by join (yahoo-sun: 0) 12 minutes ago "
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 526135 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "#yahoo_sun (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526135
<kermiac_> wouldn't that be bug spam?
<kermiac_> i.e. join #yahoo-sun?
<kermiac_> or do you think I am being overly sensitive due to the recent spammers?
<charlie-tca> kermiac_: that is a valid bug,
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> The report might be valid, just the title is bad?
 * charlie-tca does not use ubuntu-one
<charlie-tca> I have had one or two in the past that gave their user name as the title. It helps them find it easier
<malev> Hi  there! can anyone change the importance of this bug to whislist? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/525231
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 525231 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "[No emblems] can't set any kind of background for the side panel (affects: 2)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<greg-g> kermiac_: as it is an apport bug that looks like a crash, that seems pretty unlikely to be spam
<kermiac_> ok greg-g. I see your point. It was just screaming out "I am yet another spammer" to me. But as I discussed with someone in #launchpad, I may be simply overly sensitive to spammers due to the issues we have had over the last 2 weeks
<kermiac_> The OP has had to make their name "join" & their LP account "#yahoo_sun"
<kermiac_> Also they titled the bug report "#yahoo-sun" - but it was agreed in #launchpad that this is only borderline
<kermiac_> the bug report is more than likely due to the somewhat known issue of ubuntuone running as root
<kermiac_> but (as i was advised) it seems like an awful lot of habit for a spammer to go to... so it's a borderline case
<kermiac_> bah my last sentence didn't really make sense... habit/work - doing too many things at once
<mrmcq2u> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/275651 - Any chance that can be changed from invalid to confirmed?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 275651 in xorg (Ubuntu) "lg flatron l1715s" [Undecided,Invalid]
<persia> I looked at this briefly based on discussion in #launchpad, and it looked like a timing error with new->incomplete->invalid->information added, but I'm not that familiar with X triaging policies.
<thekorn> good morning
<pascalFR> !bug 222222
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 222222 in linux (Ubuntu) "Sony VAIO VGN-SZ430N and other models; Stamina mode doesn't let Ubuntu boot up (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/222222
<BUGabundo_remote> ahah
<BUGabundo_remote> nice bug id
<vish> heh , i wanted to file the 500000 bug , but slept off :/
<BUGabundo_remote> LOL
<BUGabundo_remote> seb128: the gnome keyring bug: I can easily reproduce it by changing to Guess Session and login back to my session
<vish> BUGabundo_remote: i'm not able to get the backtrace for it :(
<BUGabundo_remote> me neither
<BUGabundo_remote> it does crash
<BUGabundo_remote> but I have no way to log it
<BUGabundo_remote> I could  kill it, and launch it again in gdb
<BUGabundo_remote> but I don't think I have enough CPU and disk IO for it
<pascalFR> hehe vish
<seb128> should be easy
<seb128> switch to a vt and use gdb
<seb128> or to an another user session
<vish> seb128: i'v been trying to use the "attach" for gdb , but it doesnt allow me to collect the backtrace :(
<seb128> how so?
<seb128> use gdb?
<vish> it just gets stuck when i try ctrl-c
<seb128> ups, use sudo
<seb128> when do Ctrl-C then "bt"?
<vish> seb128: what bt ?
<seb128> what you need to type on the gdb prompt to have the backtrace
<seb128> did you read the wiki page indicated in the bug?
<vish> ah , got it.. you meant backtrace :)
<vish> yeah , read the wiki..
<vish> seb128: i get stuck at 5. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace#Already%20running%20programs
<pascalFR> !help
<ubot4> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vish> pascalFR: this is not a help channel ;)  try #ubuntu or #ubuntu+1
<pascalFR> vish: no i tried to find the bot username :)
<vish> ah..  :)
<persia> Using '!' followed by "ping" is the usual way to indicate that you want the bot to talk to you without implying some other communication.
<pascalFR> ok persia
 * BUGabundo_remote wonders what that will do in #ubuntu-bots
<mrmcq2u> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/275651 - Any chance that can be changed from invalid to confirmed?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 275651 in xorg (Ubuntu) "lg flatron l1715s" [Undecided,Invalid]
<vish> mrmcq2u: first would have been to re-open the bug. when you commented nearly a year ago
<mrmcq2u> that was not me who commented a year ago
<persia> https://launchpad.net/~mrmcq2u isn't you?
<persia> (and yes, it's 14 months ago)
<mrmcq2u> Thought you were talking about elv13
<mrmcq2u> can anyone just reopen a bug?
<mrmcq2u> Its still a bug today so I don't see what the problem is with having it validated.
<vish> mrmcq2u: you can set the bug again to new , but someone else[with the LG flatron] needs to confirm the bug as still present
<mrmcq2u> someone did confirm it was still present
<mrmcq2u> the last comment elv13 confirmed it
<vish> mrmcq2u: yes , so you can mention the "confirm" as being due to another member.  Usually the OP is not supposed to confirm bugs.
<thekorn> even the last comment is half a year old
<thekorn> so opening with incomplete and asking if this bug is reproducable with lucid sounds right here
<vish> thekorn: mrmcq2u is the reporter :)
<thekorn> aha ok, I missed this fact ;)
<thekorn> ok, in this case running apport-collect on this bug, and setting it to new again makes sense to me
<anzenketh> Trying to figure out what to do with bug 192723 could someone help me?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 192723 in dbus-python (Ubuntu) "applet.py crashed with ImportError in <module>() (affects: 3) (dups: 11)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192723
<^arky^> can anyone confirm bug 521693
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 521693 in gwibber (Ubuntu) "gwibber crashed with DBusException in call_blocking() (affects: 9) (dups: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/521693
<thekorn> anzenketh, this one is kind of old, is it still reproducable?
<jibel> anzenketh, examine duplicates, only bug 215600 is a dup the others are about pb with gio, cairo and fontconfig
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 215600 in system-config-printer (Ubuntu) "applet.py crashed with ImportError in <module>() (dup-of: 192723)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215600
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 192723 in dbus-python (Ubuntu) "applet.py crashed with ImportError in <module>() (affects: 3) (dups: 11)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192723
<mrmcq2u> theKorn - Apport Collect?
<thekorn> mrmcq2u,  yes, newer version of ubuntu (kamrmic and lucid) have a tool to add debug information to an existing bugreport, please run   apport-collect 275651
<jibel> anzenketh, then undup and mark as dup the correct ones and ask if it's still reproducible
<thekorn> jibel, just wanted to note the same, apport should leave a comment about why bugs were marked as duplicates (based on a bugpattern, based on the bug db, etc...)
<thekorn> something went wrong there
<anzenketh> Origionaly I did ask it it was still reproducible and set to incomplete. Did I do the right thing there?
<thekorn> yes
<jibel> anzenketh, yes but the dup are not dup. Apport did it wrong here
<jibel> there is a large chance it is not a issue anymore because it's old, very few and old duplicates.
<jibel> anzenketh, and the only dup is from the same reporter. It was surely a pb with the user's system and not a bug.
<anzenketh> What is the tag bugpattern-needed?
<om26er> I cannot link a mission-control upstream bug
<anzenketh> That bug is starting to make my head spin
<anzenketh> I am going to work on some other ones
<om26er> what project should I select when linking a telepathy-mission-control bug
<jibel> anzenketh, if you want we can triage it together ?
<anzenketh> Shure that would help
<jibel> anzenketh, let's go.
<anzenketh> Where would I begin on it?
<jibel> The important information here is in the file Traceback.txt
<jibel> this file is collected by apport and contains the python error.
<jibel> Open each dup in a separate tab of your browser
<anzenketh> Ok I think I have a idea where you are going. Look at the traceback of the other bugs and if they do not match on the ending file it is not a dup right?
<jibel> anzenketh, that's it
<jibel> anzenketh, the error in the original bug is 'ImportError: No module named exceptions'
<jibel> raised by the following import statement 'import dbus.exceptions as exception'
<om26er> a big with no duplicate and no confirmation (crash report) and now the reporter says he dont face it with the version he is using. should I mark it fixed ?
<om26er> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gwibber/+bug/382110
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 382110 in gwibber (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "gwibber crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slist_reverse() (list=0xaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa) (affects: 3)" [Medium,Incomplete]
<jibel> anzenketh, only 215600 crashed with the same error.
<jibel> anzenketh, you can safely unduplicate the others (but don't close tabs we will come back to them later)
<jibel> anzenketh, to unduplicate a bug click on the pen icon above 'duplicate of' and clear the bug number.
<anzenketh> Ok removed dup status
<jibel> anzenketh, nice. We have nearly finished with 192723
<anzenketh> Ok now what would I do
<jibel> anzenketh, as said earlier, it's old with no dup so it's likely a problem with the user's system.
<jibel> anzenketh, you've already asked if it's still an issue, so set the status to 'incomplete'
<jibel> anzenketh, subscribe to the report.
<anzenketh> Oh that is how I get email when he replies
<anzenketh> ok that is done
<anzenketh> Bug 215600 which is a dup I would need to mark as dup right.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 215600 in system-config-printer (Ubuntu) "applet.py crashed with ImportError in <module>() (dup-of: 192723)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215600
<jibel> yes. The bug will also be displayed in your bug list in https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~anzenketh
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 192723 in dbus-python (Ubuntu) "applet.py crashed with ImportError in <module>() (affects: 2) (dups: 2)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192723
<jibel> 215600 is a dup of 192723. Same bug same reporter.
<anzenketh> So set 215600 to invalid right?
<jibel> set it to 'confirmed' and mark as dup.
<anzenketh> set it to confirmed?
<anzenketh> Oh becouse there was another instance of it
<jibel> anzenketh, yes, the reporter was able to reproduce it even if he didn't say how.
<anzenketh> So mark the old one as invalid and mark the new one as confirmed?
<anzenketh> Never removed 215600's dup flag so I can not change it to any other.
<anzenketh> status
<jibel> anzenketh, the state of 192723 is correct because you're waiting for a reply from the reporter.
<jibel> anzenketh, ok, so don't need to touch 215600.
<jibel> anzenketh, you've finished with 192723
<anzenketh> Cool just in time to go to work.
<anzenketh> The other bugs do I need to do anything with them?
<jibel> anzenketh, if you don't receive a reply from the reporter within a month, come back and close it.
<jibel> anzenketh, the standard response is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Incomplete%20bugs%20without%20a%20response%20from%20submitter
<anzenketh> Ok cool thanks for your help I must bee off to work now
<jibel> anzenketh, you'll need to investigate the trace of the other bug too.
<jibel> anzenketh, Thanks for your help in triaging, as you see it's not that hard.
<anzenketh> Ya I figured it was not I will get to the other bugs when I get off work.
<jibel> anzenketh, Thanks you, have a nice day.
<amjaduae> Damascene:)
<Damascene> amjaduae,
<amjaduae> how goes
<vish> persia: nah , no more questions, was just curious ... thanks :)
<persia> No problem.  I'm always happy to answer questions.
<nigelb> mvo: lol, just following what jono said on his blog ;) You are awesome.  the software center update looks really *cool* :)
<mvo> nigelb: *weehh* many thanks :)
<nigelb> :)
<BUGabundo_remote> mvo: stupid me UI request for it: bigger search bar
<mvo> BUGabundo_remote: good idea, I will pass this on to mpt
<BUGabundo_remote> thanks
<BUGabundo_remote> mvo: if its not too overhead
<BUGabundo_remote> maybe "relative" size to screen size
<BUGabundo_remote> I'm on a big 26" screen so its pretty small
<BUGabundo_remote> but on a 10" or 13" don't make hit half screensize
<mvo> right, it does make sense to have it (a bit?) bigger compared to the other elements
<BUGabundo_remote> so, if possible, 15-20% size
<nigelb> seb128: I asked in #rhythmbox on gimpnet and I really didn't get a reply.  so I checked out the gnome site for rhythmbox and they dont say much about debug, but the totem site does say that totem --debug would be helpful.  so should I add the debug option to rhythmbox?
<nigelb> hey hggdh
<BUGabundo_remote> with a min of 80pix and amax of 250px mvo
<seb128> nigelb, let's see if #rhythmbox replies later, don't be impatient on IRC ;-)
<hggdh> hi nigelb
<nigelb> seb128: when is the last date I can add it and it can appear in lucid?
<seb128> nigelb, dunno, for beta1 I would say
<seb128> ie some weeks
<nigelb> okay, so we can relax
<nigelb> hggdh: the totem hook is so coool.  Just hardly 10 lines ;)
<seb128> yes
<nigelb> ah :)
<hggdh> heh. So you adjust & learn ;-)
<nigelb> hggdh: I need to learn python by lucid+1, it seems to be a worthy investment
<hggdh> nigelb: yes, it is, it is a pretty nice language
<hggdh> and beats Java easily. Well, this is not difficult, Java seems to be the new PL/1
<nigelb> never touched java, so far I only know a little bit of c, php, and if it counts html
<nigelb> yaay!
<nigelb> here's what rhythmbox devs seems to want for debugging http://projects.gnome.org/rhythmbox/developers.html
<nigelb> hggdh: ^
<hggdh> yes, but this does not really help -- it is generic debug -- you may need to run valgrind, you may need to find what is wrong, etc
<hggdh> nigelb: ^
<nigelb> hggdh: Apport hooks are more or less generic debug to include the information that we seem to always want in most bugs
<hggdh> nigelb: yes. So, what will help -- generically -- for rhythmbox?
<nigelb> the rhythmbox --debug log and gconf data?
<hggdh> if gconf *does* help generically, then it is a good idea to include it (well, it is already there)
<hggdh> now, does debug -- there is -d and -D, per the page -- *generically* help?
<hggdh> or is it just a lot of disk space we will be using?
<nigelb> that is a mystery to me too.  I'll have to wait till moch responds on gimpnet
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> usually, only the people that deal with bugs in a package can tell you what they would like to *generically* have
<hggdh> I personally think it is not a bad idea to add in gconf (with sanitising), but I do *not* know if it really helps
<thekorn> I don't get how -d or -D could be used in an apport hook ;)
<nigelb> for the past week, I've gone through around 50+ rhythmbox bugs, but it seems only debug is being requested
<nigelb> and its asked most of the times
<thekorn> I mean this would require the application to restart with this flags
<thekorn> in order to get this output
<hggdh> thekorn: heh, it was just an example of different ways of getting debug output :-)
<nigelb> any clue when pedro's going to be back? he's the one that usually asks that
<hggdh> next week
<nigelb> thekorn: yes.  apport can do it.
<nigelb> looks like I'll either wait for a reply from moch or ask pedro when he returns.
<thekorn> nigelb, wow, that's surprising
<nigelb> thekorn: yep.  Apport has been surprising me quite a bit these days ;)
<hggdh> huh. The only way I can see it happening is by apport restarting the application
<hggdh> so it *may* be useful on repeatable issues, but will fail on SIGs
<nigelb> I think apport gets triggered automatically on sigs... doesnt it?
<hggdh> nigelb: a nice test -- run rhythmox; on a terminal, run 'kill -SEGV `pidof rhythmbox`'
<hggdh> nigelb: yes it gets triggered automagically
<nigelb> checking
<nigelb> hggdh: rhythmbox got killed
<bfri> im using the 9.04 release desktop flavor with an i386 architecture my internal mic doesnt work since i installed ubuntu any suggestions
<hggdh> and did apport get triggered?
<persia> bfri: Did #ubuntu really send you here?
 * persia is baffled and surprised
<bfri> yes
<nigelb> hggdh: nope
<persia> #ubuntu is *supposed* to be a support channel :(
<bfri> well actually ubuntu quality
<persia> Well, no.  In there I suggested #ubuntu
<bfri> persia: plus no one there is helping
<persia> And to try to file a bug with the command `ubuntu-bug audio`
<persia> Yeah, that's the part that makes me sad.
<persia> They should have suggested https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<hggdh> nigelb: it should have triggered apport
<hggdh> brb
<nigelb> looks like something went wrong there
<mrand> malev: If you click "Also affects" on Bug 525231, you can add the upstream tracker.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 525231 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "[No emblems] can't set any kind of background for the side panel (affects: 2)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525231
<malev> mrand: I'm sorry, what are you talking about?
<mrand> the bug you triaged yesterday.  It is more obvious that the bug has been upstreamed if you add it to the affects list.
<mrand> Unless we're shying away from that and I missed the memo.
<malev> mrand: oks, I'm gonna take a look, but please wait a bit, coz here the net is... SLOWWWW
<mrand> malev: no problem!
<malev> mrand: it's looks it is not gonna open never... maybe a problem with launchpad or whatever
<malev> you are telling me that there must be an upstream about the bug? maybe in bugzilla?
<malev> mrand: I'm sorry, I'm not sure what to do.
<nigelb> malev: you added and upstream bug in the comment and did not add it to the bug tracker as also affects project
<malev> nigelb: in bugzilla?
<nigelb> malev: yeah
<malev> nigelb: oks! I'm gonna put that now
<malev> nigelb: I think now it's ok. please check it :D
<nigelb> malev: yep.  Good work :)
<malev> thanks nigelb
<mrand> nigelb: thanks for picking up when I had to be away.
<nigelb> mrand: no problem :)
<kklimonda> what is the status of apport reports for the assertion failures?
<kklimonda> I know there have been a bug about it or maybe even a wiki page but my googlefo is failing me today
<bcurtiswx_> Ok, so i need some people using lucid to verify the following bugs for me
<bcurtiswx_> open firefox and load 4 tabs... only 3 should give you the options on top (refresh, stop, home) and the 4th should be blank
<bcurtiswx_> well.. greyed out
<bcurtiswx_> then.. use Help-->Report a Problem and lemme know what error you get
 * bcurtiswx_ pokes micahg
<bcurtiswx_> aww, not here..
<nigelb> bcurtiswx: ubuntu+1?
<bcurtiswx_> nigelb: i will try there.. but since i know this channel has lucid users i figured i'd have better luck
<bcurtiswx_> you guys are more like family :P
<nigelb> hehe :)
<BUGabundo_remote> bcurtiswx thats mean
<BUGabundo_remote> we are all a big family
<bcurtiswx_> yeah, but the -bugs people are closer :P
 * thekorn hugs bcurtiswx 
 * nigelb hugs bcurtiswx_ too :)
<bcurtiswx_> seeeeeeee :D
 * bcurtiswx_ hugs room
 * bcurtiswx_ changes room name from #ubuntu-bugs to #ubuntu-bugs-feelthelove
<BUGabundo_remote> are you trying to steal our honorary hug person ?
<bcurtiswx_> micahg: may I PM you?
<micahg> bcurtiswx_: sure
<charlie-tca> bcurtiswx: I am running an upgrade to lucid and and install of xubuntu lucid 64, right now. Will test for you when one of them completes
<BUGabundo_remote> hey charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> Morning, BUGabundo_remote
<bcurtiswx_> charlie-tca: much appreciated
<cjohnston> qense: ping
<qense> cjohnstong: pong
<qense> ahem
<cjohnston> qense: do you have any idea when the fix for the plymouth bug will hit the repos?
<qense> cjohnston: Are you referring to bug #516412?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 516412 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "Pressing <Enter> causes X to freeze (affects: 93) (dups: 18)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/516412
<cjohnston> ya.. i see it shows released now.. its still effecting me quite often :-(
<qense> cjohnston: Well, this bug is out of control and not workable, so we'll leave it at Fix Released since Stuart indicated that the cause of this particular bug was fixed. But you may want to follow bug #522692.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 522692 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "Pressing <Enter> key causes gdm to restart on VGA16FB system (affects: 29) (dups: 1)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522692
<cjohnston> k.. ty
<qense> cjohnston: or bug #510524. btw, it was not Stuart, but Steve.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 510524 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "Multiple freeze during boot (affects: 15) (dups: 1)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/510524
<cjohnston> qense: the first one looks more like what i am being effected by
<qense> ok
<cjohnston> ty for the link though!
<qense> yw
<lfaraone> Would a "package FTBFS when built twice" be a "low" priority bug?
<bdmurray> hggdh: do you think the mailing list really needs to be subscribed to the AdoptPackage wiki page?
<qense> it does generate quite some mail noise
<hggdh> bdmurray: no, I do not. Probably got in by the RE -- BugSquad/.*
<bdmurray> I don't think there is much to act on or be aware of really
<hggdh> I agree, I will update the notification
<qense> I'm subscribed to it personally to keep an eye on the page, but that's probably enough.
<hggdh> yes
<charlie-tca> bcurtiswx: Can not reproduce in VBox xubuntu lucid 64 and hardware Lucid Ubuntu 386
<ubot4> Ubuntu bug 386 in baz "change to removed files does not conflict" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/386
<qense> lfaraone: depends on the affected package.
<lfaraone> qense: sugar-hulahop.
<lfaraone> qense: bug 526543
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 526543 in sugar-hulahop (Ubuntu) "Hulahop build gives error on ubuntu 9.10 (affects: 1)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526543
<qense> lfaraone: That's low indeed.
<lfaraone> qense: while I'm at it, would you have any idea what should be done about bug 419501 ? It's a regression that affects a bunch of people, and afaict there's no fix other than to revert the library.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 419501 in libxcb (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "apport-kde assert failure: python: ../../src/xcb_io.c:242: process_responses: Assertion `(((long) (dpy->last_request_read) - (long) (dpy->request)) <= 0)' failed. (affects: 137) (dups: 68)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419501
<vish> qense: does ctrl+c still work for you in gdb to end a program which is hung??
<hggdh> bdmurray: BugSquad/Meeting.* -- should it be there also, or not?
<bdmurray> should that be included in the subscription? yes
 * vish  is getting stuck at step 5 > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace#Already%20running%20programs  and is unable to retrieve a backtrace :(  
<hggdh> k
<hggdh> bdmurray: since we are there... Should we also add Debugging/.* ?
<qense> lfaraone: Is it fully triaged? You could report it upstream, if necessary. When all is done you can mark it as Triaged.
<qense> vish: wouldn't know
<bdmurray> hggdh: that'd make sense to me
<hggdh> roj
<bdmurray> hggdh: also you might want to look at bug 524434
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 524434 in ubuntu "Lucid Alpha 2 server iso install fails at bootloader in KVM (affects: 2)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524434
<thekorn> bdmurray, can you somehow automoderate the mails to the ML coming from wiki.ubuntu.com
<thekorn> so we can reduce the delay for this notification emails
<hggdh> bdmurray: darn! I was having this yesterday, and foudn that I had lost the virtualisation support, and though it would be this...
<vish> does anyone know an alternative to "ctrl+c" in gdb  ?
<bdmurray> thekorn: I thought I had :-(  I'll watch more closely and see what I am missing
<hggdh> the new list of ubuntu-bugsquad automagic wiki change subscription is http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/382407/
<thekorn> bdmurray, today I got a mail about changes to the bugsquad wiki pages made three days ago
<bdmurray> thekorn: right I realize that but I didn't look closely as to why that was one moderated
<thekorn> aha ok
<mrand> vish: you could always use kill to send a signal of your choosing.
<bdmurray> thekorn: what do you think of removing bughelper from universe?
<thekorn> bdmurray, hmm, good idea, actually I think we should start with removing py-lp-bugs first (entirely)
<thekorn> bdmurray, I always wanted to revwrite bughelper using launchpadlib
<thekorn> bdmurray, but did not came to a feature complete state
<vish> mrand: so i can send a $kill-9 <PID> from a different terminal and still be able to retrieve the backtrace?retrieve
 * vish tries
<mrand> a -9 is a bit harsh
<seb128> vish, what do you try to do?
<vish> seb128: the backtrace for the gnome-keyring bug :( , i get stuck at step 5  > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace#Already%20running%20programs
<bdmurray> thekorn: so remove both of them then?
<seb128> vish, -11 is SIGSEGV
<seb128> not -9
<vish> ah. k
<qense> How bad is -9 (compared to -11)?
<thekorn> bdmurray, I think I don't know enough about packaging workflows to understand how hard it would be to re-add a bughelper package in let's say lucid+1
<bdmurray> thekorn: not hard
<thekorn> bdmurray, but I can always call it bughelper-ng ;)
<mrand> qense: it isn't a matter of "badness"... some programs can catch various signals levels.  Except -9
<thekorn> bdmurray, so removeing both should be fine
<qense> mrand: ok
<thekorn> bdmurray, sorry, for not bringing this up earlier
<mrand> levels may not be the right way to phrase it.    they don't have that much of an order.
<bdmurray> thekorn: me too! ;-)
<thekorn> ;)
<seb128> qense, -9 will not trigger apport
<seb128> qense, so it's not useful to get a stacktrace from it
<qense> seb128: ah, I see
<seb128> if you use -11 apport will get the stacktrace
<seb128> you get retracing, debug stacktrace etc
<qense> I knew already that you can use -11 to trigger Apport, but I didn't know what the difference between the two signals was.
<seb128> qense, you can look to man 7 signal
<seb128> you have the list of signals there
<seb128> 11 is SIGSEGV
<seb128> which is what you get on crashes
<qense> ok, thanks! I'll have a look at that man page then.
<qense> away
<bcurtiswx_> Just to confirm.  We find a private report and it has a password in it... we just permanentally leave as private?
<greg-g> bcurtiswx_: or download the attachment that has the password in it, edit it out, re-upload, and delete the original
<bcurtiswx_> greg-g: gracias
<greg-g> de nada
<bcurtiswx_> greg-g: apport made a comment with it in it... guess I won't be making it public
<bcurtiswx_> bug #525410 for those interested
<ubot4> bcurtiswx_: Bug 525410 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/525410 is private
<vish> could someone stop Fmaz :( he is posting in all the clipboard bugs :(
<micahg> vish: he marked quite a few dupes I saw
<micahg> and is trying to corral everyone
<micahg> i don't see a problem atm
<vish> micahg: he is trying to get people to add +1 to the main bug ;)
<vish> hehe.. not sure if that is going to get the bug solved faster ;p
<micahg> vish: with affects me too which is the proper way
<micahg> vish: people don't understand the nature of the OS or the bug in question...that's the main issue
<vish> yeah..
<micahg> people want Ubuntu == OS X == Win
<micahg> which it's not
<bcurtiswx_> bdmurray: as in bug #525410 where apport commented with a bad (password included) snippet of the stacktrace.  This seems like a really bad thing IMO
<ubot4> bcurtiswx_: Bug 525410 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/525410 is private
<bcurtiswx_> AFAIK it's not possible to delete comments
<micahg> bcurtiswx_: LP admins can if absolutely necessary
<bcurtiswx_> micahg: I can edit the appropriate attachments to remove the password, but I don't see the point in bothering LP admins for something like that
<bcurtiswx_> and making a bug public is a good thing
<micahg> bcurtiswx_: you said comment
<bcurtiswx_> micahg: yes.. i still mean the comment in that bug by apport
<micahg> bcurtiswx_: yes, and I replied that an LP admin can remove comments if necessary....
<vish> bcurtiswx: how does one edit the comments ?   "<bcurtiswx_> micahg: I can edit the appropriate attachments to remove the password,"
<bcurtiswx_> vish, micahg: im confused now... comments and attachments are different things
<micahg> bcurtiswx_: right
 * vish confused too :s
<bcurtiswx_> Assumption 1 from me: making a bug public is a _really_ good thing
<bcurtiswx_> Problem 1: as in my example bug.  Apport made a comment with the password in it
<bcurtiswx_> from the stacktrace
<bcurtiswx_> i can't make the bug public as I can't delete comments
<charlie-tca> Is that a password or a user name?
<vish> password
<bcurtiswx_> charlie-tca: looks quite like a password to me
<kamalmostafa> hello bug-people - What's the procedure for the "verification-needed" tag on e.g. SRU -proposed bug 503111?  Am I (as the bug reporter) supposed to remove that tag after I've verified that the bug is fixed, or do I just add my comments and somebody else removes it?   (Also considering that I'm not entirely sure that the bug actually is fixed, as my comment states.)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 503111 in ubuntu-dev-tools (Debian) (and 2 other projects) "False: The versions in Debian and Ubuntu are the same already during requestsync (affects: 1)" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/503111
<charlie-tca> It is the same as the name the reporter used for launchpad, isn't it?
<vish> oh , no..
<bcurtiswx_> my question to bdmurray: (may be a dumb question.. ) are apport comments like that possibly a bad thing?
<vish> bcurtiswx: from the threadstacktrace it seems like the user name
<vish> and there password is different
<vish> s/there/the
<bcurtiswx_> where are you looking in the TST
<vish> master= is also a password
<vish> probably that is the new password/old password ??
<bcurtiswx_> vish: yes. thats what I was just about to say
<bcurtiswx_> i just had the same bug.. thats why im looking at that one
<bcurtiswx_> was changing my password
<bcurtiswx_> micahg: also i don't experience the tabs bug anymore in firefox.. <shrugs>
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx_: I'd check with pitti about that but I think it does the right thing for more often than the wrong
<micahg> bcurtiswx_: good :)
<bcurtiswx_> bdmurray: I agree.  I guess I just have to leave it private.  Whats the best way to get it in the right hands with all the sensative information?
<bcurtiswx_> Do I need to do anything special? or treat it like all of the rest?
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx_: forward it but remove the secret stuff?
<bcurtiswx_> bdmurray: what to do about the comment by apport?
<bdmurray> if you leave it private it should be fine but I'd let the reporter know
<bcurtiswx_> bdmurray: alright
<shankao> hi, I find sometimes bugs regarding repository mirrors in launchpad, what package should they be filled against? should they remain as the generic ubuntu package?
<shankao> i.e. bug #339677
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 339677 in ubuntu "UK Mirror http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com stalls often" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/339677
<bcurtiswx_> bdmurray: may I PM you?
 * vish notes bcurtiswx_ is forming a secret army ;p
 * bcurtiswx_ likes the idea, but remembers that his strategic plans are open sourced :'(
<bcurtiswx_> eh i guess this is ok to share with everyone.. get your opinions
<bcurtiswx_> Thank you for your bug report and helping to make Ubuntu better.  We are only able to remove your passwords from the attached files.  There is a password in the comment by apport, and as we continue with this bug report, there will be a few others who will be accessing this bug (as developers and bug triagers).  Although the password is safe with the individuals who will be accessing it, it is highly recommended that you change your pass
<bcurtiswx_> word anyways.
<bcurtiswx_> That seem like an appropriate reply for my bug listed above?
<bcurtiswx_> i've already removed the password from the attachments
<charlie-tca> Sounds good here. And thanks for sharing the issue.
<shankao> who do you refer with "the individuals who will be accessing it"? I think the password is not safe anymore if shown in a public website
<charlie-tca> One more thing to watch for... Maybe someday I will get this stuff straight.
<bcurtiswx_> shankao: only bug control and package maintainers are able to see private reports
<bcurtiswx_> i don't think websites do
<charlie-tca> It is not public if the bug is kept private
<bcurtiswx_> it would make no sense if websites could.. LOL.... so I think its still appropriate
<shankao> ok, I don't saw that specified, maybe I lost half of the conversation
<bcurtiswx_> shankao: theres a private bug with a comment by apport that has a password.. I can remove the password from the attachment but not the comments
<vish> bcurtiswx_: what if the user changes the pword and it crashes again ;p
<bcurtiswx_> vish: then we end up in an endless loop of stupidity
<bcurtiswx_> ?
<charlie-tca> Tell him not to file it again
<vish> exactly ;)
<shankao> are you adding that to the responses list?
<bcurtiswx_> shankao: thats why I wanted to chat with bdmurray: see if mr bugmaster is ok with it
<vish> bcurtiswx_: this bug you caught , but if it crashes again , the user would be reluctant to file more/any bugs
<vish> even if it doesnt weild pwrd
<bcurtiswx_> so encourage future bug replies?
<vish> bcurtiswx_: the best thing is to remove the comment using LP admins
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx_: the reply seems fine but I wouldn't add it to the standard responses as this is far from standard
<vish> rather than to scare the user
<bcurtiswx_> vish: think they'd get to it ASAP?
<vish> nope :(
<bcurtiswx_> thats what I'm worried about vish
<bcurtiswx_> i'll see right now.. if not i'll continue with my reply
<bcurtiswx_> meaning going to #launchpad
<bdmurray> I think it is still critical to tell the reporter, its not about scaring but being honest.
<bcurtiswx_> bdmurray: alright, thx
<vish> bdmurray: straces also contain pwrd sometimes .. how do we deal with that?
<radoe> May someone please have a look at bug #402260? I just added a debdiff, but I'm not really sure how to proceed further to make this a SRU.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 402260 in xorg-server (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 1 other project) "[Needs SRU] segfault when running Xdmx (affects: 7) (dups: 3)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402260
<bcurtiswx_> vish: is this different from just editing the attachment and re-uploading it
<bcurtiswx_> wow ... so much for LP admins
<vish> bcurtiswx_: not sure , it is different , we can just treat it as we do an attachment... but thats just my 2cents :)
<vish>  i'm pretty sure half the gnome-keyring bugs/crashes have the same problem
<bcurtiswx_> vish: yup, :-\
<fabio__> wich is the name of tha application that shutdown
<Takyoji> I tried reporting a bug with apport-collect (on request for a bug report) and apparently apport itself crashed.
<Takyoji> Suggestions?
<Takyoji> Trying to report a bug regarding ubiquity
<nekohayo> ping seb128, did you get a request by slomo to update the lucid gstreamer packages to the prerelease or something?
<seb128> nekohayo, yes, I did sync gstreamer, base, ffmpeg yesterday
<seb128> the other ones will wait for after alpha3 now
<seb128> nekohayo, why?
<nekohayo> seb128, because upstream wanted me to test again for https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=610449
<ubot4> Gnome bug 610449 in gst-plugins-base "codec autodetection does not always work" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<nekohayo> and with today's update it didn't seem to change for me yet, totem still doesn't autodetect those files
<seb128> nekohayo, did you try with totem? on which file do you have the issue?
<nekohayo> yeah tried with totem on... /me checks again
<nekohayo> aargh, what the &%& lucid, the screen doesn't unlock
 * nekohayo has to hard-reboot the testing machine
<nekohayo> will test in a minute
<seb128> nekohayo, kill gnome-screensaver
<seb128> that's a known issue
<nekohayo> hm
<nekohayo> https://launchpad.net/bugs/458501 I presume
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 458501 in gnome-screensaver (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 2 other projects) "[armel] screensaver hangs on unlock, eats cpu (affects: 6)" [High,Confirmed]
<nekohayo> seb128, okay, with today's lucid and totem, any files from folder #2 don't play
<nekohayo> the usual "general stream error"
<nekohayo> wait a sec... did slomo test the right files at all? /me check
<nekohayo> seb128, yep all the files he mentions in comment #5, don't work in totem in lucid
<nekohayo> (ie they don't pop up the codec search dialog)
<seb128> nekohayo, do you have things not playing at all?
<nekohayo> seb128, dunno, since only gst good and base are installed
<seb128> I have no stock install right now to try codec install
<nekohayo> so nothing except theora plays :)
<seb128> ok, so I can't try
<seb128> I will try tomorrow
<nekohayo> nice
<seb128> when I do alpha3 iso testing
<nekohayo> thank you :)
<nekohayo> poke me if you need anything about that
<seb128> will do
<cjohnston> hggdh: ping
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-02-24
<bdmurray> hggdh: do you know what matthiaz was looking for with bughugger?
<hggdh> bdmurray: no, I do not
<hggdh> cjohnston: pong
<hggdh> grep bughugger
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray: is there a PPA for bughugger?
<bcurtiswx> for karmic
<cjohnston> hggdh: if you get 10-15 free minutes tomorrow, I need to talk to you about your session on friday.. :-)
<micahg> bcurtiswx: I think ppa:bughuggers/bughugger
<malev> hi everybody! what to do with this bugs that has been closed, and reopened and ... they are a jam: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/500417
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 500417 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "nautilus doesn't honor gnome theme (affects: 4) (dups: 1)" [Low,New]
<malev> this was marked as ivalid, incomplete, new, incomplete again, invalid and... who knows what other thing :D
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx: I don't think I made one
<bcurtiswx> micahg gave a valid PPA.. although im having problem with bughugger
<kermiac> hey anyone remember the bug# for gnome-panel having duplicate icons in lucid?
<bcurtiswx> tara brady.. just joined and assigned themselves to oa report
<bcurtiswx> i hope its not another "misguided" individual
<hggdh> bcurtiswx: IIRC, Rick had a ppa for bughugger
<hggdh> bcurtiswx: http://ppa.launchpad.net/rick-rickspencer3/ppa/ubuntu
<hggdh> cjohnston: OK
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: that version is severely outdated.. (assuming)
<bcurtiswx> bughugger in lucid is 10.02.1
<micahg> hggdh: https://edge.launchpad.net/~bughuggers/+archive/bughugger
<hggdh> heh. I guess so. Then there is the bzr bughugger
<hggdh> micahg: I am confused. The bughugger version I have is 10.2.1, the PPA is 0.61
<hggdh> although 10.2.1 sounds very much like 2010-02-01
<micahg> hggdh: PPA is a little behind I guess
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: lol yeah i saw that too
<micahg> yeah, I have .61
<micahg> was pushed last month
<micahg> I think they changes the versioning scheme
<hggdh> so here's the $.64 Q: which one is newer?
<micahg> hggdh: the one in lucid I think
<hggdh> guess so. I hope so
<micahg> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bughugger/+changelog
<micahg> first push was this month
<hggdh> yes. Good catch
<bcurtiswx> i remember trying to backport it but hitting a brick wall
<bdmurray> bughugger depends on quickly-widgets and maybe some other bits
<bdmurray> this was initially a part of the bughugger ppa package but was removed into a separate package
<bdmurray> so getting it running on karmic would be hard yes
<Ryan52> bdmurray: can you please renew my bug control membership?
<bdmurray> Ryan52: is that your lp userid too?
<Ryan52> bdmurray: ryan52
<zeroseven0183> Please set Bug#384223 as Wishlist. Thank you!
<zeroseven0183> The link is https://bugs.launchpad.net/gwibber/+bug/384223
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 384223 in gwibber "[wishlist]Extract the tinyurl and get the title of the URL (affects: 4)" [Undecided,New]
<bdmurray> zeroseven0183: you can also say bug 384223
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 384223 in gwibber "[wishlist]Extract the tinyurl and get the title of the URL (affects: 4)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/384223
<kermiac> anyone remember the bug# for gnome-panel having duplicate icons in lucid?
<kermiac> i can't find it atm
<anzenketh> propose 526672 for wishlist
<bcurtiswx> #526672
<bcurtiswx> bug #526672
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 526672 in samba (Ubuntu) "apport hook should provide a Not Applicable choice for all the questions (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526672
<bcurtiswx> there we go ubot
 * anzenketh is looking for a way to suppress launchpad messages where I made the edit.
<lifeless> anzenketh: what do you mean?
<anzenketh> I get emails of things I subscribed to launchpad due to I am waiting for replies but I get a message where the sender says me
<bcurtiswx> anzenketh: you can use e-mail filters if you'd like
<anzenketh> Ya I have a few setup
<anzenketh> Just rather not get the email and just started using Thunderbird due to evelution does not support port changing.
<bcurtiswx> anzenketh: ok then
<Takyoji> So I need to collect information about ubiquity due to a bug; but apparently when I run apport-collect and get to the point where it submits the gathered information, it crashes.
<Takyoji> Suggestions?
<anzenketh> What is the app that you are having a issue with?
<anzenketh> Sorry nevermind tierd.
<Takyoji> The bug with Ubiquity is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/526157
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 526157 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) ""Invalid username" error when partitioning for installation in Ubiquity (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<lifeless> anzenketh: evolution supports port changing, and thunerbird supports filters
<anzenketh> Really I could not find it
<anzenketh> Guess I will have to look harder. I know thunderbird supports filters
<lifeless> settings accounts, details, recieving (or sending)
<anzenketh> I know it is that way for thunderbird.
<anzenketh> Takyoji: Don't have lucid up yet you are not the first one to say that.
<anzenketh> That was one thing I was going to check
<Takyoji> anzenketh: This was the error message retrieved when apport when after apport crashed. xP
<Takyoji> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/516381
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 516381 in apport (Ubuntu) "apport-gtk crashed with --- in _request() (affects: 10) (dups: 2)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Takyoji> (almost forgot to paste that)
<Takyoji> all apport did was add "apport-collected" to my bug, rather than upload any attachments (which is probably where it died at)
<anzenketh> Is that exactly what you got?
<anzenketh> If so I would mark the bug as effected by you.
<Takyoji> Which I have done
<Takyoji> is there anything additional that marking it as affecting me does, other than being part of a statistic? :P
<anzenketh> Statistics are important when it comes to bug fixing
<mohaa> howdy o/
<anzenketh> If it gave you the link did you try going to that link?
<mohaa>  /usr/lib/claws-mail/plugins/notification_plugin.so: undefined symbol: menu_create_items
<mohaa> i'm having issues with 2 plugins in claws-mail
<mohaa> notification and att_remove
<anzenketh> Hi mohaa did you submit a bug report if so what is the bug report
<mohaa> is that here that i should adress  or to maintainer ?
<anzenketh> You can submit a bug report we will forward it upstream if needed.
<mohaa> anzenketh_san i did not submit any bug
<mohaa> yet the maintainer should have noticed that these plugin don't load  :D
<mohaa> or maybe he doesn't use his builds himself  :D
<mohaa> fetchinfo_plugin.so :
<mohaa> Questa versione di Claws Mail è più nuova della versione con cui il plugin 'Fetchinfo' è stato compilato
<mohaa> plugins were not updated to new build   o_O'
<nigelb> mohaa: please file a bug report, we will update to upstream as needed
<anzenketh> Working on triaging a few bugs here. Just want a second opinion bug numbers 204742,222523,229277 are duplicates but not the same as 276985 right?
<nigelb> bug 204742, bug 222523, bug 229277 bug 276985
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 204742 in system-config-printer (Ubuntu) "applet.py crashed with ImportError version PNG12_0 not define (dups: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204742
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 222523 in pyinotify (Ubuntu) "panel applet crashes on start - ImportError version PNG12_0 not defined in file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/222523
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 229277 in ubuntu "applet.py crashed with ImportError version PNG12_0 not defined in file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/229277
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 276985 in system-config-printer (Ubuntu) "applet.py crashed with ImportError in <module>() undefined symbol: g_key_file_get_boolean" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/276985
<nigelb> all of them look different
<anzenketh> What makes 204742,222523,229277 differant?
<mohaa> nigelb: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/claws-mail/+bug/526831
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 526831 in claws-mail (Ubuntu) "Claws-mail : plugins built against different parent program (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<anzenketh> mohaa: can you translate "Questa versione di Claws Mail è più nuova della versione con cui il plugin 'Fetchinfo' è stato compilato" into english in the bug report
<mohaa> anzenketh: that's what I explain in the report
<anzenketh> Mohaa can you please edit it to be as clear as possible. Be sure to include as much information as possible. Versions of ubuntu. Versisons of packages actions taken. What you expected what you got. Can you reproduce it and if so how.
<anzenketh> Who what when where why how.
<mohaa> hmm
<anzenketh> All that information needs to be done before we can do anything close to forwarding it up
<nigelb> anzenketh: it seems to be some trouble with apport.  hold on, checking
<ddecator> micahg, i'm guessing firefox is supposed to remember the set preferred search engine even if the search bar is taken off the toolbar?
<micahg> ddecator: i saw that bug and I'm not sure, I need to ask asac about it
<ddecator> micahg, sounds good, i also confirmed it on my system with FF 3.7 if that helps at all. want me to mark it confirmed or leave it alone for now?
<micahg> ddecator: sure, you can mark confirmed
<nigelb> anzenketh: yes, the first 3 look similar and the fourth one looks different
<nigelb> I forgot to look inside the stack trace earlier
<mohaa> anzenketh: should be OK now ?
<anzenketh> Looks good so far Just need to confirm the bug then I should be able to take the necessary action to get the bug moving. Be sure to subscribe to the bug if you have any questions.
<anzenketh> We have any questions
<anzenketh> Thanks nigelb for confirming that. Nice to know I am getting a handle on figuring out dupes.
<nigelb> np
<anzenketh> I read somewhere that there is a new program for launchpad coming in lucid?
<nigelb> huh?
<nigelb> new program?
<ddecator> oh, there is something that will provide a list of bugs and allow some basic actions...
<ddecator> can't remember what it is, but yah i saw that somewhere...
<nigelb> ah, bug hugger?
<ddecator> there you go!
<nigelb> I thought its already there in PPA
<ddecator> maybe, but i think it will be in the repos for lucid
<nigelb> hm :)
<micahg> ddecator: it is in the repos for lucid and there's an early version in PPa for karmic
<ddecator> anzenketh, ^
<kermiac> seb128 ping bug 526188
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 526188 in ubuntu "desktop icons dissapear after press remove safely usb (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526188
<kermiac> oops, he's not here
<kermiac> anyone else think bug 526188 is not actually about the O/S crashing? The OP says "some times like the operative system crash, because the window close and the icons on the desktop just vanish and dont appears again, so in order to see the icons i have to re-start the pc or logoff and then log on."
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 526188 in ubuntu "desktop icons dissapear after press remove safely usb (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526188
<kermiac> so I believe that it's not actually crashing, just losing the icons from the desktop - that's why I assigned it to nautilus
<kermiac> it's = operating system/ system
<anzenketh> What status do we set duplicate bugs too?
<anzenketh> That is not clear in the documenation.
<lifeless> anzenketh: if you are sure it is a dupe, you mark it as a dupe
<ddecator> anzenketh, if you use the launchpad gm scripts, it marks it as "confirmed," but it's not really a big deal
 * nigelb half typed the answer by which time lifeless and ddecator replied
<ddecator> nigelb, thanks for the effort ;)
<anzenketh> launchpad GM scripts?
<nigelb> hehe
<ddecator> anzenketh, yup, you get it via a ppa
<ddecator> anzenketh, it adds extra features to launchpad when you're in firefox
<lifeless> grease monkey
<ddecator> lifeless, right
<ddecator> let me find the link...
<anzenketh> Thinking of writing my own ppa that will go over a todo list
<anzenketh> Or a checklist
<nigelb> here you go https://launchpad.net/~gm-dev-launchpad/+archive/ppa
<ddecator> and now nigelb beat me to it :p
<nigelb> hehe
<anzenketh> And google beat both of you to it :P
<ddecator> i recommend disabling the highlighting feature though, it's buggy
<ddecator> dang...
<ddecator> google always wins
<micahg> ddecator: they didn't win as default search provider for Ubuntu :P
<anzenketh> Got to say triage is adicting.
<ddecator> micahg, touche, haha
<ddecator> micahg, did you see that bug about switching to yahoo in firefox where the person thinks it requires a fork of firefox?
<micahg> no, which one?
<ddecator> bug 525373
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 525373 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Google search default replaced with Yahoo (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525373
<micahg> ddecator: I'll take care of this
<ddecator> micahg, good, i had no idea what to say to them, haha
<micahg> ddecator: I'm going to reference the ML posts
<ddecator> micahg, perfect
<mohaa> bye bye o/
<ddecator> cya mohaa
<anzenketh> The ML posts?
<nigelb> micahg: that seems like a bug which has a high rant potential
<micahg> nigelb: yep, and I'm putting a disclaimer that no discussion will take place in the bugtracker on the issue
<ddecator> good call
<nigelb> yes, we should close the bug and request that any discussion can take place in -devel ML
<micahg> nigelb: done already
<nigelb> micahg: great :)
<micahg> the last thing we need are more rant bugs
<ddecator> or spammers
<anzenketh> What I do not understand if they don't like it why don't they change it.
<micahg> anzenketh: well, it's a whole discussion, you should read the threads if you're interested: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2010-January/030065.html https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2010-January/030068.html
<micahg> there are a few more as well
<nigelb> micahg: someone opened that thread again recently, I firmly believe its beating a dead horse
<micahg> nigelb: yep, nixternal called it such
<ddecator> wow, why are people so upset? all they have to do is change their homepage and the engine in the toolbar. it's not like they're forced to use it
<anzenketh> Ya I am going though them micahg
<micahg> ddecator: it's religious for some
<ddecator> micahg, -_-
<nigelb> micahg: the fear is ubuntu search is going to be run my microsoft
<nigelb> but sabdfl himself said he didn't mind if it was bing and they paid
<anzenketh> Duno perhaps it has to do with the microsoft yahoo deal the DOJ just approved.
<micahg> like the whole debate about closed source apps on canonical servers
<nigelb> I mean what better irony that to have microsoft to pay for linux development
<micahg> nigelb: that's one point that someone brought up at the beginning
<nigelb> micahg: yep
<nigelb> micahg: I read through those mails and have the positive parts byheart as standard reply to rants ;)
<anzenketh> I actually do not run some distributions because they are too far on the free software side of the spectrum that they make it hard for my system to work because of it.
<micahg> anzenketh: Ubuntu tries to strike a good balance with that
<anzenketh> I noticed that is why I continue to run it.
<anzenketh> Free software is good but too much free software is bad for linux.
<nigelb> micahg: you running lucid?
<micahg> nigelb: no
<micahg> anzenketh: well, there's free and there's open source
<nigelb> hm, I need to get hold of the apport audio hook
<micahg> anzenketh: all the software in Ubuntu is free, but it's not all open source
<micahg> nigelb: ubuntu-bug audio?
<nigelb> yeah
<ddecator> well, it may not all be free much longer, in the sense that that software center will have paid apps
<nigelb> I want to see the source
<anzenketh> Yep I was talking both free as in beer and free as in freedom. I encourage businesses to charge for Linux applications if they feel it is nessesary.
<anzenketh> Also I see the need for closed source drivers sometimes.
<anzenketh> But it really sucks if they stop developing.
<ddecator> alright folks, as much as i want to stay on and work on more reports, i still have a huge chapter i need to read and write a reflection for, so i need to get off so i can take it seriously, haha, cya later
<nigelb> micahg: the new audio hook for apport is absolutely wonderful :)
<nigelb> its a 300-line work of beauty
<vish> micahg: hi.. when you know an issue is with upstream , and you file a bug upstream? when do you open a bug in lp?
<vish> file or found
<nigelb> vish: it would be nice to open one in LP.
<micahg> vish: not sure what you mean
<nigelb> the next person can know that its a known issue
<nigelb> and it has been taken care of
<micahg> well, depends, kde stuff you wouldn't open in LP anymore
<vish> nigelb: i think it is frustrating  ;p  , when others know of the bug you are making them read mail for bug report you already know are upstream issues :s
<vish> when others dont know*
<nigelb> vish: supoosing you open a bug for firefox upstream.
<nigelb> I'm just a new user, I probably would try to file a bug against ubuntu (since I'm a new user to ubuntu)
<nigelb> and when I see it being suggested, I realize its a known issue.  Otherwise, I opena   bug, someone triagers
<nigelb> we're adding more work
<vish> nigelb: IMO , it should be opened only for bugs you know are still present in the release and need to be addressed in Ubuntu, ie patch needs to be pulled from upstream
<nigelb> I'd rather have more mails than more work
<vish> more mails is more work ;p
<nigelb> well, if upstream is working on something, its nice for downstream to know that they are
<micahg> vish: yes
<vish> micahg: yes , as in always open bug in lp .. or yes to what i said ?
<micahg> vish: yes, if ubuntu is still affected/or should SRU to open a bug
<micahg> unless it's KDE
<vish> yeah ..
<vish> micahg: for Bug #526844 , like these , i got sub'd to this bug :( i was wondering what happened :(
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 526844 in empathy (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "MXIT icon missing in the account creation drop down menu (affects: 1)" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526844
<vish> rather what is happening
<nigelb> vish: the issue is fixed in lucid?
<nigelb> and marked as such in the old bug?
<micahg> well, my question is what old bug report?
<vish> heh , yeah.. luckily i got a mail for that too , else i would have been wondering as well ;p
<vish> micahg: Bug 437414
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 437414 in empathy (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "some protocol icons in create account dropdown menu are missing (affects: 6) (dups: 2)" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/437414
<micahg> k
<micahg> you should ask om26er why you got subscribed vish
<vish> om26er: ^ ?
<nigelb> vish: ah, I'm not sure he read that *you* opened and fixed the upstream bug
<vish> nigelb: hmm?
<nigelb> vish: must've thought its a new bug and opened it downstream?
<om26er> vish, I found you upstream report so subscribed you to know why was that marked fixed but then I changed my mind
<nigelb> micahg: I've been wanting to ask you something
<vish> om26er: ah , right , but it was not marked fixed , but rather fix committed
<vish> om26er: nigelb: upstream wanted separate bugs for each protocol to fix 437414 .. hence each protocol has a separate bug
<nigelb> vish: ah
<nigelb> vish: (congrats on membership btw)
<vish> ty :)
<micahg> nigelb: k?
<nigelb> micahg: when you package stuff, especially backports, how do you decide on the dependencies?
 * om26er had a paper so could not appear on meeting :(
<vish> om26er: also , if you are opening bugs in lp , you are increasing mails for others. and that increases more work for downstream triagers for a known upstream bug...  if it is an issue with a stable release it would be more appropriate.. :)
<micahg> nigelb: whatever the package needs that's available in the archvie
<nigelb> micahg: um, my question is more like, how do we figure out what the package needs
<micahg> nigelb: what it's compiled against/ships with
<vish> om26er: this bug , you found a bug upstream , but some bugs you open upstream and downstream as well..
<nigelb> I've been hell bent on learning packaging and that part has me stumped
<micahg> nigelb: more appropriate probably in -motu
<om26er> vish, that has now changed.
<nigelb> yeah
<vish> om26er: changed?
<om26er> vish, now I dont open downstream tasks if bug is mine
<vish> good ;)
<vish> om26er: also , when you subscribe one else , it would be easier for the subscribed person to follow the bug when there is a comment about why they were subscribed. :)
<vish> oh.. he's not here :(
<kermiac> vish: was it you that I was discussing the duplicated icons on gnome-panel bug with (i.e. 2 sound applets)?
<kermiac> trying to find the original bug #
<vish> kermiac: not sure.. i dont think it was me?  was this a recent bug?
<kermiac> within the last month or so... I can't remember who i was discussing it with
<kermiac> it was only affecting lucid
<kermiac> maybe it wasn't you
<nigelb> kermiac: me
<kermiac> do you know the original bug # nigelb? I can't remember/ find it
<nigelb> I'm trying
<kermiac> ty, I looked but couldn't find it
<nigel_nb> sorry, got disconnected
<nigel_nb> looks like the only way to get this is to check the logs
<kermiac> np, thanks for trying nigel_nb :)
<kermiac> I'll have a look through the chan logs & see if I can find it
 * nigel_nb strikes gold
<nigel_nb> bug 439448
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 439448 in gnome-panel (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "notification area shows wrong icons. erratic behaviour (affects: 28) (dups: 2)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/439448
<kermiac> woot! ty nigel_nb
<kermiac> :)
<nigel_nb> ugh, not the one
<nigel_nb> this one's in karmic. the one we talked about was lucid
<kermiac> oh, the title looked familiar... must've looked at that one around the same time
<nigel_nb> kermiac: bang! bug 510509
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 510509 in gnome-panel (Ubuntu) "Notification area is glitchy (affects: 1)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/510509
<kermiac> excellent, thanks heaps nigel_nb! I've been looking for that on & off all day :)
<nigel_nb> kermiac: searching bugs on LP is not really easy.
<kermiac> yeah, I was using all kinds of keywords searching through gnome-panel bugs, but still couldn't find it
<kermiac> do you think bug 526511 is the same behaviour as 510509? It seems to be, but the last comment makes me have doubts
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 526511 in gnome-panel (Ubuntu) "two sound icons in panel following update to Lucid (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526511
<om26er> bug 526737 and bug 526729 was marked invalid by anzenketh they should have been upstreamed please any one let him know if I am not around
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 526737 in empathy (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Add sort by... (affects: 1)" [Wishlist,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526737
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 526729 in empathy (Ubuntu) "Add function: Send an E-mail (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526729
<nigel_nb> yea, I saw that one earlier.  It should potentially be a dup
<om26er> I will upstream the second bug
<kermiac> yeah, that's what I was thinking too. I'll dupe it. Thanks again for finding the original bug# nigel_nb :)
<nigel_nb> kermiac: no problem :)
<nigel_nb> om26er: um, wat does that rhythmbox bug mean?
<nigel_nb> the next previous buttons being grayed out
<om26er> nigel_nb, after update now the next/previous buttons in indicator application menu is greyed out i.e you cannot change track from inidcator application icon of rhythmbox
<nigel_nb> om26er: ah
<kermiac> oops. seems like this is not the same issue. apparently gnome-mixer applet is in the process of being replaced & that's what's causing the issues with no sound applet & duplicate sound applets in lucid
<nigel_nb> ohh
<kermiac> yeah, someone who i thought was a novice bugsquad member duped an issue where there was no applet to the bug report where there are 2 applets. I un-duped these & explained that they appeared to be different issues. I was just told that these issues are all due to the current gnome-mixer applet changes
 * kermiac sighs
<nigel_nb> hehe
<kermiac> oh well, I (obviously) apologised.... live & learn, lol
<BUGabundo_remote> bom dia
<edakiri> question on how to mark Bug  #450606   .  which appears to be fixed in lucid but presumably  still present in karmic
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 450606 in thunar-media-tags-plugin (Ubuntu) "Unable to set tags on Ogg files (affects: 1)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/450606
<edakiri> is 'fix released' appropriate?
<yofel> edakiri: looking, but if it's fixed in lucid then yes
<yofel> edakiri: if you want to track the status in karmic please nominate the bug for karmic
<edakiri> yofel: how?
<yofel> edakiri: klick on 'Nominate for release' above the bug description, select karmic and submit
<edakiri> Is there a way to see what  choices were made during installation?
<LimCore> edakiri: well, if you try to run apt-get and it says that program is not installed, then you know there where some /bad/ choices made =)
<edakiri> there are a variety of bugs for which afterwards i wish to check or verify what choices i made during installation.  what information is loogged or can be logge at present?  Is there a document some place about this?
<kermiac> seb128: ping bug 526188
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 526188 in ubuntu "desktop icons dissapear after press remove safely usb (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526188
<kermiac> seems likely (to me at least) that the system didn't actually crash, the OP just lost the desktop icons. aren't the desktop icons handled by nautilus? just asking to make sure I get it right next time.
<chrisccoulson> kermiac: yes
<seb128> kermiac, nautilus should autorespawn
<seb128> in any case that's rather a support request than a bug
<seb128> it has nothing useful for a crash report
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - autospawn is disabled in karmic isn't it?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, let me check, did we do that to workaround the issue when not displaying the background?
<seb128> in any case opening a places or running nautilus in alt-f2 should work
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i'm fairly sure we turned off Autorestart in karmic
<seb128> still if nautilus crash the bug is useless
<seb128> needs to get a stacktrace or use apport
<chrisccoulson> kermiac: you should probably close the bug and ask the reporter to submit a crash report using apport
<seb128> we need a "close this bug it's useless" button
<chrisccoulson> heh
<seb128> ;-)
<kermiac> ok, np. ty chrisccoulson & seb128 I'll close it & ask to report with apport if they are able to reproduce
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - and also an "ignore this bug, it's useless" button too ;)
<BUGabundo_remote> seb128: alt-f2 is far from intuitive. I can't teach my dad about it :(
<seb128> BUGabundo_remote, opening a place from the place menu should be
<chrisccoulson> BUGabundo_remote: we had to disable autorespawn to please the people that disabled nautilus from drawing the desktop
<chrisccoulson> else it would just restart itself ;)
<BUGabundo_remote> seb128: the gtk bug, its much much better now
<BUGabundo_remote> but still not as good as it was before the bug
<seb128> BUGabundo_remote, good ;-)
<seb128> BUGabundo_remote, are you sure? where did you notice that?
<BUGabundo_remote> typing, changing windows
<seb128> BUGabundo_remote, is that on your user account?
<seb128> or on a guest session?
<seb128> you had guest session 3 times faster the one day
<BUGabundo_remote> ill do new speed tests on a new guest when I get home
<seb128> I think you have a local issue with your account
<seb128> which is not due to that csd change
<BUGabundo_remote> that _feeling_ is on my regular account
<BUGabundo_remote> seb128: on this session, via remote NX : Total time: 46.98
<BUGabundo_remote> eheh
<BUGabundo_remote> bit slow :D
<seb128> well remote display...
<BUGabundo_remote> eheh
<BUGabundo_remote> should it matter?
<BUGabundo_remote> is this time to render on screen?
<BUGabundo_remote> or time to press button
<seb128> BUGabundo_remote, rander
<seb128> render
<BUGabundo_remote> ohh
<BUGabundo_remote> ok discard this test then
<vish> anyone know of a bug where the policykit asks to unlock , if we select the option[always unlock when i login]... the keyring does not open ?  but rather prompts again..
<vish> in Lucid*
<chrisccoulson> vish - thats not policykit
<chrisccoulson> that's gnome-keyring i think
<DawnLight> compiz is leaking memory i'm gonna run out i wanna report what do i do quick
<vish> chrisccoulson: oh.. that the gnome-keyring?   argh! the new keyring is crapping all over me :/
<DawnLight> ?
<vish> DawnLight: use valgrind
<vish> DawnLight: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valgrind
<DawnLight> vish: don't want to use browser
<DawnLight> can you give me the command or approximately? i'll figure it out and have something useful
<vish> DawnLight: AFAIK , there is no way to do it while it is leaking... you have to start the compiz again , and then run the test..
<BUGabundo_remote> vish: have you ever trie to set a global proxy? and when you press "apply to all" it ask password TWICE ? :(
<BUGabundo_remote> DawnLight: $ www-browser :DDDD
<seb128> vish, I don't understand the issues you describe
<vish> seb128: :(
<seb128> vish, oh, the one you just described is a known one
<vish> phew ;)
<BUGabundo_remote> vish: I'm worse. no one ever gets what bugs I file :( not even me!
<seb128> it's already open against gnome-keyring
<seb128> vish, I don't get the keep lock you opened earlier though
<vish> neat , i'll search for it
<seb128> I don't understand the description rather
<vish> seb128: i'm not sure where the bug is for that one , it might be nm?   but when firefox/liferea/thunderbird start they all mention no-connectivity
<vish> but i can see the nm signal bars
<vish> a few secs later if i refresh , they all connect
<vish> not few secs , rather 1 min later*
<seb128> vish, seems a nm issue, I don't see what the keyring has to do with that
<DawnLight> thanks
<vish> ah , might be , but it started only recently and happens when the apps are set to auto-start
<seb128> but nm got updated to 0.8 recently
<seb128> so it could be an issue there too
<seb128> I do use autologin there and I've no such issue
<vish> wireless?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> and wired
<vish> hmm..
<seb128> depends of the moment of the day
 * vish tries to find nm-debugging wiki
<gnomefreak> does anyone remember seeing a bug about frequency out of range i cant find it ni searches buti could swear i recall someone filing it
<gnomefreak> how do you file a bug using a crrash report? apport is not a command i thought it was apport /var/crash <crash file>
<Pici> gnomefreak: iirc you can use ubuntu-bug <crash-file>
<gnomefreak> Pici: thanks ill try
<BUGabundo_remote> gnomefreak: or apport-cli
<gnomefreak> thanks it looks like it is working
<nigelb> chrisccoulson: you never told us the reason for the congrats that day ;)
<chrisccoulson> nigleb - do you still not know?
<nigelb> chrisccoulson: nope
<nigelb> chrisccoulson: my best guess is you entering the desktop team (thats my best shot)
<nigelb> hggdh: hey :)
<hggdh> hi nigelb
<nigelb> hggdh: upstream helped me out with the hook ;)
<nigelb> they didn't want debug for every bug
<hggdh> cool
<nigelb> hggdh: I finally realized why you were congratulating chris ;)
<nigelb> though not why you did that to me :p
<hggdh> nigelb: PVT
<LimCore> yeeeey
<LimCore> my radeon crashes daily
<LimCore> what a lovelly testcase, isn't it <3
<LimCore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/527075
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 527075 in ubuntu "Radeon crashed in X - Radeon HD 3200 in /usr/bin/X(FindGlyphRef+0x2c) from FindGlyphByHash - GART Table is not in FRAME_BUFFER range (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<LimCore> what package would be best suited?
<LimCore> if two people saw given bug (given bug instance - in example they seen it both happening),  is this a CONFIRMED status?
<bcurtiswx> LimCore: as long as they are on different computers.. it only requires one to confirm
<LimCore> bcurtiswx: same computer, same bug INSTANCE.  like, something crashed today at 15:05 and we both seen it. 2 people.
<LimCore> confirmed means that 2 people are "eye witness ;)" or that it happened at least 2 times (for 2 separate "witness") or that it happens on at least 2 installations of ubuntu or what?
<bcurtiswx> LimCore: two separate people, different computers
<LimCore> ok
<nigelb> qense: can you ping me when you get time to review that code?
<qense> nigelb: will do
<nigelb> thanks.  it something small which I'm missing
<mpt> Does anyone on Lucid get something from Movie Player's BBC side pane that isn't "Could not connect to server"?
<BUGabundo_remote> mpt: better ask in #ubuntu+1
<mpt> oh
<mpt> I was wondering whether I should report a bug, so...
<nigelb> hggdh: when you get time, can you take a look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/383115/ ?
<BUGabundo_remote> if you want user feed back, there is the place
<nigelb> hggdh: I'll be back in later tonight :)
<hggdh> nigelb: OK
<hggdh> nigelb: looking
<hggdh> nigelb: looks good. One question: what happens when you raise StopInteraction?
<nigelb> when I press cancel?
<nigelb> apport closes
<nigelb> hggdh: it looks okay, but its not masking ;)
<hggdh> k, will look at it
<hggdh> nigelb: ^
<om26er> if the reporter reports a bunch of problems/features requests into one bug report how should it be treated?
<om26er> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gwibber/+bug/525333
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 525333 in gwibber (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[wishlist]more features to add (affects: 1)" [Wishlist,New]
<hggdh> nigelb: why did you escape the '\s' in the RE?
<hggdh> changing '\s' to '\\s'?
<nigelb> nigelb: wht?
<nigelb> bah
<nigelb> hggdh: what?
<nigelb> (it might be a paste mistake)
<hggdh> this might be the issue, then
<hggdh> will check
<nigelb> hggdh: I'm leaving for work.  catch you tonight?
<hggdh> nigelb: yes, np
 * om26er waits for the reply
<om26er> should that be invalidated or converted into a single bug?
<vish> om26er: it is a question you need to be asking the actual gwibber devs , each set of devs have their own process , some like it if the list in each bug is complete some want separate bugs
<vish> om26er:  for this bug since kamusin has already triaged it you can revert it back to "triaged"
<om26er> vish, ok will do that and also the reporter killed me ;)
<vish> om26er: well , users dont really splitting the bugs into separate issues  , and   lp[nor anything bug system] is not really helpful in helping the triagers do the work either
<vish> dont really like*
 * vish just read what he has typed and notes too many typos :/  <brain flush>
<cjohnston> hggdh: you still around and have a couple of minutes?
<hggdh> cjohnston: right now busy, sorry
<cjohnston> np...
<nekohayo> ping seb128, just checking if you started testing the alpha isos with video files codec discovery, or not yet
<seb128> nekohayo, no, I start iso testing and kept running into bugs which made me not able to go complete the install
<nekohayo> oh
<seb128> nekohayo, I will let you know when I'm past those and will test the desktop
<nekohayo> thanks
<malev> Hello everyone. Can anyone change the importance of thisbug to whislist?  523631
<yofel_> bug 523631
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 523631 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Softlink arrow icons too large on small images' thumbnails (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523631
<malev> yofel_: thanks! I dind't know about that bot's feature :D
<yofel_> malev: I set it to Low as it's a usabiltiy issue
<yofel> heh
<yofel> !me | malev
<ubot4> malev: Hi! I'm #ubuntu-bugs's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<malev> yofel: GUAU!! It can talks!!!!
<yofel> malev: also that bug should be sent to the gnome devs too, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Upstream/GNOME
<malev> yofel: oks! I'm going for it now
<yofel> malev: and don't forget to check if the bug hasn't already been filed there ;)
<mrand> malev: or if it has already been fixed in 10.04 or upstream.
<mrand> so... many.... things....
<malev> mrand: ... i see
<malev> mrand: where can I find if it gas been fixed in 10.04?
<mrand> malev: you try it, or get someone with 10.04 installed to try it.  You're in luck, btw... new alpha4 disks are ready.  If you don't want to upgrade your main machine, perhaps you could create a test machine, or re-partition your existing machine.  Worst case, you could run it in a virtual machine.
<yofel> mrand: actually I can confirm this isn't fixed in lucid, I have a different Icon theme but it still looks bad
<mrand> malev: there you go.  yofel to the rescue!
<yofel> malev: and if you ever need lucid users to test something you'll find us in #ubuntu+1 ;)
<malev> yofel: excelent! thanks
<mrand> I keep forgetting bout that option somehow :-|
<malev> I have to live right now. see ya folks
<mrand> have fun malev!
 * anzenketh searches for how to report a IRC spammer on freenode.
<yofel> anzenketh: you could contact the freenode staff in #freenode
<anzenketh> I decided I would just ignore it
<anzenketh> It is only a wispier when I join.
 * anzenketh wishes you could delete comments you made in launchpad.
<anzenketh> I am trying to decide if bug 526641 is a duplicate of 510907 or 374919
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 526641 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "dbus does not report any PowerManagment messages (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526641
 * ddecator looking
<ddecator> i'm not sure it's a dupe of either of those
<ddecator> 510907 is talking about the ability to inhibit suspend manually, and 374919 is talking about how the gnome-power-manager is not properly reporting errors to the user
<ddecator> i don't know much about gnome-power-manager, so i'm not sure how it handles alerts that the battery is low in order to suspend the computer
<ddecator> anzenketh, ah, it looks like there comp may be setup to not suspend on low battery according to the devkitpower.txt file
<ddecator> anzenketh, have them double check their power management settings to see if it is in fact set to suspend on low battery
<ddecator> anzenketh, if you look at DevkitPower.txt, at the bottom, it has the Daemon section, and next to 'on-low-batter' it says no
<ddecator> on-low-battery...i can't type
<anzenketh> Ahh I see I saw that and had a hunch that that is likely.
<ddecator> doesn't hurt for them to double check their settings. i've had a lot of reports that were due to people changing a setting, then later forgetting and thinking the problem is a bug, haha
<ddecator> i subscribed to the bug so i can see how it goes and offer advice along the way if you need it =)
<charlie-tca> A little help with bug 526068 please
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 526068 in ubuntu "installation stucks (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526068
<anzenketh> Where is the best place to pull bugs that need to be triaged? If I don't care or know what package I want to triage yet.
<charlie-tca> Is this a brainstorm idea ?
 * ddecator looking
<ddecator> anzenketh, what do you mean exactly? the best place to find bugs to work on?
<charlie-tca> anzenketh: try here - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Untriaged%20bugs
<ddecator> charlie-tca, that's not a huge change, it's more of a wishlist
<charlie-tca> thanks. Just got to know if I am reading it correctly.
<ddecator> charlie-tca, that's how i read it, assuming they are saying the window is too large for them to make their selection...you might want to ask for clarification if you're unsure
<anzenketh> I want to know what he means by sucks.
<charlie-tca>  he don't. It is s_t_ucks
<anzenketh> Oh I read that wrong
<charlie-tca> I think the screen froze when he could not make the selection, but I had to read it about 20 times to get that far
<ddecator> charlie-tca, ask him to clarify to be sure, doesn't hurt
 * ddecator also subscribes to that report
<anzenketh> Are we still using the Old Untouched canned?
<anzenketh> And when should I use the Old Untouched canned if we are?
<anzenketh> Like how old is too old.
<charlie-tca> yes
<ddecator> anzenketh, i believe we are, but that's more for if the bug was filed during the last cycle. it's more helpful to work on the newer bugs when you're first learning, plus it's more helpful for devs
<charlie-tca> It is a judgement call.
<ddecator> clean-up is something more for package adopters imo
<ddecator> anzenketh, are you looking at the "new" bugs list?
<anzenketh> I am looking at untriaged bug list ^ Link up there charlie-tca gave it
<ddecator> yah that's the right one. start on the first page and work your way back until you find something you're comfortable with. also try to push yourself a little and try some you're less familiar with as well ;)
<ddecator> the best way to learn is from experience
<ddecator> alright, i have to head to class, but feel free to email me if you have any questions
<ddecator> cya
<bdmurray> vish: how is bug 403472 hardware specific?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 403472 in numlockx (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "by booting UBUNTU 9.04 numlockx don't work -or (if you like) works till after GDM login (affects: 2)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403472
<anzenketh> bdmurray: due to the software is working but there is not much communication going on between your hardware and the software.
<anzenketh> Your number-lock key is not being intercepted.
<bdmurray> In interpret hardware specifc to mean that it affects some hardware but not others.
<bdmurray> s/In/I/
<anzenketh> Yes and it only affects some hardware
<anzenketh> Could be chipset or keyboard specific
<bdmurray> There is no indication of that in the bug
<anzenketh> What i don't understand is the papercut thing. The bug itself under the package is marked as confirmed but it being a papercut is invalid. Could that mean that the bug might still be worked on but not as fast?
<anzenketh> Maybe he marked it as hardware specific because numberlock works for him.
<anzenketh> bug 527320 and 527265 look like duplicates would you agree?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 527320 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) "package openoffice.org-emailmerge 1:3.1.1-5ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 1 (dup-of: 527265)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527320
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 527265 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) "package openoffice.org-emailmerge 1:3.1.1-5ubuntu1.1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 (affects: 6) (dups: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527265
<anzenketh> Possibly 527327
<SunBoY> anybody can help with usb ehci hub trouble ?
<micahg> !support | SunBoY
<ubot4> SunBoY: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<SunBoY> !support | SunBoY
<ubot4> SunBoY, please see my private message
<SunBoY> !support
<ubot4> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<anzenketh> It apport-collect acting up again?
<anzenketh> I have never run it so I would not know.
<jibel> anzenketh, OOo bugs from today are dups of bug 450569.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 450569 in update-manager (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 8 other projects) "package openoffice.org-emailmerge 1:3.0.1-9ubuntu3.1 failed to install/upgrade: (affects: 450) (dups: 129)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/450569
<jibel> Something is going wrong with 1:3.1.1-5ubuntu1.1
<BUGabundo> bRoas
<anzenketh> Yay for update bugs
<bdmurray> jibel: what's bug 502355 about?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 502355 in gstreamer0.10 (Ubuntu) "certain dvd ne sont pas lu alors que l'image initiale s'affiche (affects: 2)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/502355
<jibel> bdmurray, you've recognized my frenglish accent ;)
<jibel> bdmurray, he's asking why he can access the DVD menu but cannot read it.
<jibel> I'll translate it
<bdmurray> jibel: great, thanks I was looking a lucid bug regarding dvd menus not being clickable
<jibel> bdmurray, by 'read' I mean play
<persia> Anyone happen to know offhand where bugs against paste.ubuntu.com belong?
<mrand> persia: There is a paste.ubuntu bug marked as confirmed here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/509217
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 509217 in ubuntu-website "paste.ubuntu.com requires authorization to "download as text" (affects: 1)" [Low,Confirmed]
<persia> And it's even my bug :)
<mrand> :-)
<anzenketh> I think bug 527157  is ready for Triage mark could someone check that for me?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 527157 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Brightness controls skips Levels. (affects: 3) (dups: 1)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527157
<ddecator> i always thought that was the right behavior...
<ddecator> looks detailed enough to me, but i'm not in bugcontrol so i can't help you out
<anzenketh> I just wanted to make sure before I moved on
<bcurtiswx> im not all that unhappy with empathy and IRC now..
<anzenketh> What one do you like?
<ddecator> anzenketh, i think that's the expected behavior, but the different settings affecting the amount it goes up every time is interesting, so it's worth the devs taking a look, but when a bugcontrol person can look at it they'll give you more info
<ddecator> bcurtiswx, that's why i just use xchat
<bcurtiswx> ddecator: my last statement was actually saying.. i like empathy IRC now
<ddecator> bcurtiswx, any specific reason?
<bcurtiswx> because all I really care about is chat and notification of pings when they come
<bcurtiswx> i get that
<bcurtiswx> the stopper for me was /join and /part and /op and /topic ..etc..
<bcurtiswx> but thats all there now
<ddecator> that's good to know...
<kermiac_> anzenketh: were you able to reproduce bug 527157?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 527157 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Brightness controls skips Levels. (affects: 3) (dups: 1)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527157
<anzenketh> No but there was a duplicate.
<kermiac_> yes, sorry mate - just saw that
<ddecator> anzenketh, what importance do you think that bug should be?
<kermiac_> ddecator: that was my next question, lol
<ddecator> kermiac_, just making sure ;)
<ddecator> kermiac_, thanks for helping out, i would but my app for bugcontrol still needs to be reviewed
<anzenketh> I would say low
<ddecator> reasoning?
<anzenketh> Not effected on all hardware particularly this is a netbook
<anzenketh> That and it is more of a annoyance bug
<anzenketh> Not to put the bug down but it still somewhat works.
<kermiac_> I don't actually agree with your first reason (not affect all hardware) but i do agree with the other two reasons :)
<ddecator> kermiac_, +1
<anzenketh> Ya I changed my mind after I said that.
<kermiac_> just because it only effects certain hardware doesn't necessarily mean it is a low priority bug but
<kermiac_> the other 2 reasons are good enough for me :)
<ddecator> yah, it hardly affects functionality, they should be able to use the slider in the power manager as a workaround for fine tuning the brightness as well
<anzenketh> Got a question though If I was not able to confirm it and did not find a duplicate would I still be able to put it to confirmed due to there is enough information and it would be reproducable.
<ddecator> no
<kermiac_> no, it needs to be confirmed by at least 2 people on 2 diff computers
<ddecator> and that time kermiac_ beat me to the explanation =p
<kermiac_> :)
<kermiac_> by ubot :P
<kermiac_> bye, even
<ddecator> where'd it go?
<anzenketh> So in that case I would just get the full information and give my opinion ready to be marked as triage?
<ddecator> anzenketh, if there is enough info for a developer to know what is going on, and it seems legit, and there are no dupes, then yes
<arand> Would anyone here be able to confirm if Bug #510571 exists in the current lucid version of virtualbox-ose (or pre-jaunty)? Also, could I get a low, possibly medium on the vbox-ose task?
<anzenketh> :( ubot is gone no link to click
<ddecator> darn, no ubot :(
<kermiac_> I almost forgot to ask you anzenketh, did you look for dupes of bug 527157?
<micahg> jpds: did ubot go on vacation?
<arand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox-ose/+bug/510571
<ddecator> kermiac_, did he not find that dupe?
<ddecator> (i didn't check)
<micahg> jpds: unping, thanks
<ddecator> there we go
<jpds> micahg: Well i just kicked it. ;)
<jpds> Err.
<anzenketh> Ugh Have to go to school.
<kermiac_> ty ddecator - I need more sleep
<ddecator> kermiac_, np ;)
<kermiac_> ok, cya anzenketh :)
<ddecator> cya anzenketh
<ddecator> haha, ubot being moody?
<jpds> No, me and my pkill.
<ddecator> fair enough
<arand> safe to use *pokes ubot
<arand> Would anyone here be able to confirm if Bug #510571 exists in the current lucid version of virtualbox-ose (or pre-jaunty)? Also, could I get a low, possibly medium on the vbox-ose task?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 510571 in virtualbox-ose (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "-11 & later kernels won't boot with acpi, -10 works, Lucid (affects: 11)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/510571
<ddecator> woot
<ddecator> and btw, no, i can't confirm that right now haha
<arand> Btw, is this the right channel to ask for confirms like this?
<micahg> arand: yes
<ddecator> bah, the 5-a-day keeps not registering that i've worked on 5 or more bugs lately
<kermiac_> arand: you could also try #ubuntu+1 for lucid if noone here can help you
<kermiac_> ddecator: is your email account on LP hidden?
<kermiac_> I had that issue when i first signed up to 5-a-day
<ddecator> kermiac_, nope, it was keeping track for a while, but it says i didn't achieve it the last two days and i know i did...unless it didn't update right or something
<arand> kermiac_: Yea I tried that, might be the wrong time of day..
<micahg> arand: the bug is already confirmed and fixed upstream
<arand> Would that mean I can simply assume it appears on all releases prior?
<arand> I've tested myself on 9.04 and 9.10..
<micahg> arand: shouldn't appear on any previous release as only lucid has 2.6.32
<arand> micahg: The bug is in virtualbox, the guest kernel version is what triggers it.
<micahg> arand: ah, sorry
<ddecator> gotta go, cya everybody
<arand> I should maybe rewrite the title/summary slightly...
<micahg> arand: yeah, the upstream bug is clear, but I guess I glossed over it
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-02-25
<malev> hi, can anyone mark this bug as trieagge?   bug 527446
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 527446 in gwibber (Ubuntu) "View image of friends / page or group notifications (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527446
<nigelb> hggdh: hello :)
<hggdh> hi nigelb
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> I did not have time to look at it, will do it now
<nigelb> ah
 * nigelb feels the defition of "free time" has changed for hggdh 
<nigelb> especially in the past 2 weeks
 * hggdh has no free time anymore...
<nigelb> lol
<bdmurray> Anzenketh: should bug 76982 be incomplete?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 76982 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Can't open g-p-m help" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/76982
<nigelb> hggdh: /me is leaving for home from work.
<nigelb> be back online in 1 hour
<bdmurray> I meant shouldn't and I'll fix it for you.
<kermiac_> malev: bug 527446 - There is an easier way to convert a bug to a question. Just use the "convert to a question" link on the bug report (underneath "mark as duplicate") :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 527446 in gwibber (Ubuntu) "View image of friends / page or group notifications (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527446
<malev> kermiac_, I haven't see that. Thanks!!
<kermiac_> np malev :)
<malev> kermiac, I don't know what is "np"
<kermiac> no probs
<kermiac> :)
<malev> :)
<malev> hey kermiac, what status do you suggest for tue bug we where talkig about?
<kermiac> um.. which one? I've been looking at too many bugs to remember now
<malev> haha  bug 76982
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 76982 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Can't open g-p-m help" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/76982
 * kermiac is looking
<malev> * malev y watching tv
<malev> ... doesn't work
<kermiac> hmmm... what do you think we should do with this one malev?
<malev> ... close it, but it doesn't look like there is that option...
<malev> I don't know
<malev> what do  you think?
<kermiac> personally, I would leave it as Anzenketh is working on it
<kermiac> He has asked the person who changed the status back to "new" for more info
<malev> nooo you are gonna kill me! that is not the bug I was talking about
<malev> I'm really sorry
<kermiac> np mate, I wont "kill you", lol
<malev> I meant this bug:   bugs 527446
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 527446 in gwibber (Ubuntu) "View image of friends / page or group notifications (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527446
<malev> that is the beneffit of the chat :D
<kermiac> yeah, that is why people are encouraged to come into this channel to discuss thing's they aren't quite sure about ;)
<kermiac> you have already set that to invalid & converted it to a question.
<malev> I know. and.. that's all?
<kermiac> yes, once it is "invalid" it is closed
<kermiac> sorry malev, I have to step out of the office 4 lunch now. I'll be back in 30 - 45 mins if you need anything else
<malev> excelent!! I love when this is easy!
<malev> no problem
<hggdh> oops. Got distracted
<hggdh> oh boy. Now I got it done, and Nigel is not in anymore
<nigelb> hello
<hggdh> nigelnb, see http://pastebin.com/HXa2iUJj
<hggdh> :-)
<nigelb> ah, you've tinkered the regex
<hggdh> nigelb: the attach_gconf() changed the way the gconf data is output, so I had to adjust the RE
<hggdh> seems to be working now
<nigelb> how did you figure out how its output?
<hggdh> I also reformatted one line (to show you a way of making the lines smaller), and added a comment in a def (also as an example)
<nigelb> I noticed :)
<nigelb> I'm doing something wrong
<nigelb> hggdh: beautiful.  It works :)
<hggdh> heh. So now I guess you can propose the debdiff, and Seb will accept it
<nigelb> I have to request merge
<nigelb> I'm not sure how to propose debdiff with a git snapshot
<hggdh> oh, then you don't even need to worry about a debdiff
<nigelb> hehe, yeah
<hggdh> cool. Good work, Nigel.
<nigelb> hggdh: Thank you.  Most of it is yours
<nigelb> I just did very little ;)
<hggdh> don't undervalue your work
<nigelb> hggdh: well, I know I couldn't have done it without you
<nigelb> most of my work was poking around, talking to seb, talking to devs, talking to pitti
<nigelb> lol, I should be HR
<hggdh> this is part of the work, anyway -- finding *how* to do it, *where* to do it, and getting help where needed
<hggdh> but, still, if you had not done it, it would not be ready now
<hggdh> :-)
<nigelb> thats there
<nigelb> hggdh: but now I learned how to make a hook.  We should look for more apps that could use this
<nigelb> I should probably ask seb if the desktop team wants more apps that need hooks
<hggdh> oh yes!
<saivann> Hi everyone, there is 221 open bugs for Dapper, which is EOL since July 2009, is it time to clean up all these bugs?
<saivann> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/dapper/+bugs
<saivann> bdmurray : Any thoughts on this?
<malev> Question, what do I have to read / do to ask for change all the importance, assigned to and status settings?
<micahg> saivann: dapper isn't entirely EOL, there are still about 80 supported apps
<micahg> malev: that requires becoming a bug control member
<malev> is it hard to get into this club?
<micahg> malev: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl
<malev> yes, I've jus found it but... it's scary :D
<malev> micahg, the evaluation for getting in the bug control member is "hard" "difficult". I've been triaggin for 3 months now. Mostly in this month. (talking about experince)
<malev> do you suggest anything besides reading the wiki?
<saivann> micahg : thanks for your answer
<malev> saivann, I think it would be nice to close all those bugs!
<saivann> malev : As micahg said, there are about 80 apps still supported, therefore it would be wonderfully fun, but it's not yet time to do this :-)
<saivann> malev : BTW, it's not that hard to get into the Bug Control Team, you can follow the procedure in the wiki. You have to get familliar with bug triaging tasks and eventually, keep bugs that you triaged in order to show your favorites to Brian Murray, which will see the quality of your work and choose if you're accepted based on that.
<saivann> malev : But of course being member of the time is not necessary to help with bug triaging, it gives you access to additional features that can't be accessible to anyone.
<saivann> Mmh I wonder what will happen with all usplash bugs. Is usplash and xsplash development going to be dropped after lucid release?
<persia> Um, the review doesn't work like that.
<persia> All current members of Bug Control are encouraged to review and comment on new applications.
<persia> Once a sufficient number have made positive comments, and there aren't any unresolved questions or criticisms, the new applicant is approved.
<saivann> persia : Thanks for correcting me, that sounds far better
<persia> I think we need to clear up the documentation.  The number of folk who participate in reviews of new applicants is unfortunately small.
<saivann> Well at least the team seems to be pretty big now, 332 active members is a great number. It was far from this number when I was first accepted years ago.
<malev> oks saivann thanks very much! I'm gonna think about it
<saivann> persia : Are you aware of some tasks that are neglected and would need some work done? I was the main bug triager for usplash bug in the past, but my contribution reduced in the last year because of my work, and because the development dropped in usplash since Matthew Garrett (main usplash developer) departure. Now I might have some time this year to contribute in launchpad.
<saivann> The bug squad team todo list generally only mention things that needs to be done in documentation and things like that
<kermiac_> sooo many dupes of bug 450569 today
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 450569 in update-manager (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 8 other projects) "package openoffice.org-emailmerge 1:3.0.1-9ubuntu3.1 failed to install/upgrade: (affects: 480) (dups: 146)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/450569
<persia> saivann: We would benefit hugely from meta-tasks (like documentation, cooridination, etc.).  If you just want to do the triaging, pick a package and dive in.
<persia> Or pick a a class of bugs.
<persia> Or grab new bugs.
<persia> The main body of work hasn't changed, really.
<saivann> persia : Ok good! Is there some meetings between bug control team members to discuss about documentation and organisation aroung bug triaging? Like the bug squad team meeting for instance?
<persia> Same meeting.
<persia> Some people also attend the QA meetings, but that's a much wider scope (bugs, tools, testing, automation, etc.)
<saivann> persia : Thanks for the informations, I'll think about it!
<Anzenketh> Yay Just submitted my first bug.
<saivann> Anzenketh : Congrats :D
<micahg> Anzenketh: bug 439431
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 439431 in kubuntu-firefox-installer (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Firefox Browser Installer must be removed after it's installed (affects: 8) (dups: 3)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/439431
<kermiac_> hey Anzenketh - I don't use kubuntu, but seems like bug 527546 isn't a kubuntu-firefox-installer issue. But as I said, I don't use kubuntu so I'm not the one to tell you which package it should be filed against.... hopefully https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Bugs/FindRightPackage might help you
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 527546 in kubuntu-firefox-installer (Ubuntu) "package kubuntu-firefox-installer (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop', which is also in package firefox-3.5-branding 0:3.5.7+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527546
<kermiac_> oops, I'll let micahg handle it ;)
<micahg> I think it's a dupe :)
<Anzenketh> I looked for one when I was submitting it. Becouse I would expect a dup on it.
<micahg> I posted the bug # above
<Anzenketh> I got the error when I was running apt-get install kdedesktop and it did not like the fact that there was a icon that already exists.
<Anzenketh> I was installing this on a ubuntu system.
<micahg> Anzenketh: maybe it's not a dupe then...
<Anzenketh> Ya not many pepole put 2 window managers on one system but some do.
 * micahg checks the lucid package
 * Anzenketh thinks he needs to alocate more memory to the vm.
<ddecator> what are you trying to do?
<Anzenketh> Install KDE on ubuntu
<Anzenketh> So I could switch when verifying bugs.
<ddecator> install kde-desktop
<Anzenketh> Did that got a error on installation
<ddecator> what error?
<Anzenketh> see bug 439431
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 439431 in kubuntu-firefox-installer (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Firefox Browser Installer must be removed after it's installed (affects: 8) (dups: 3)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/439431
<micahg> Anzenketh: that's the fixed bug
<Anzenketh> oh wiat
<micahg> Anzenketh: were you upgrading an old installation?
<Anzenketh> No this is a new freash installation
<Anzenketh> ddecator: See bug 527546
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 527546 in kubuntu-firefox-installer (Ubuntu) "package kubuntu-firefox-installer (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop', which is also in package firefox-3.5-branding 0:3.5.7+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527546
<micahg> Anzenketh: why did you have the old firefox installed?
<ddecator> i never got that error...interesting
<Anzenketh> ???? I do should not
<micahg> ddecator: you run kubuntu
<ddecator> firefox 3.5.7 is old on lucid
<ddecator> micahg, no, but i installed it on my system before
<micahg> well, apachelogger will see my comment in the morning and dupe if appropriate
<ddecator> Anzenketh, so you're running alpha 2, fully upgraded?
<Anzenketh> I rand apt-get upgrade earlier today before I left for school.
<ddecator> apt-get dist-upgrade will probably find more, although idk that it'd make a difference with this bug
<micahg> you would have needed apt-get dist-upgrade to upgrade firefox
<Anzenketh> I may be on alpha 1
<Anzenketh> It is a old ISO
<ddecator> dist-upgrading will get everything up-to-date anyway
<Anzenketh> Or older as in 1-2 days old anyways
<ddecator> should be alpha 2 then, haha
<ddecator> you can try running 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' installing all of the upgrades then trying again
<Anzenketh> Ya I am going to see if I can recreate it
<Anzenketh> Might fix the nadulus crash I am getting too.
<Anzenketh> All I can say is I am so glad this is living inside a vm
<Anzenketh> ddecator: are you running lucid 32 or 64 bit?
<ddecator> that's why we don't encourage upgrading to the alpha, haha, and i'm on karmic but i always use 64-bit
<ddecator> although i'm going to upgrade my system over spring break...if i can wait that long
<Anzenketh> LOL I only have it becouse I am testing lucid
<ddecator> i'm worried about upgrading right when i need to write final papers though, so i'll probably wait...
<ddecator> Anzenketh, yah, many of us have live cds or vms of lucid for confirming bugs
<Anzenketh> That is the other reason. It is working in the newer LSD version Yep then don't worry about it
<ddecator> actually, i haven't upgraded my vm install in a few weeks, i should do that...
<Anzenketh> Ya Dist upgrade will give me a new version of firefox.
<ddecator> try that then
<nigelb> this is exactly why you should have alpha's in vms
<nigelb> (I only have in a chroot ;) )
<ddecator> nigelb, yes, but once it's stable enough true testing requires an upgrade ;)
<ddecator> btw, any ideas what the "big announcement" is going to be tomorrow?
<persia> ddecator: Be aware that there exist a class of bugs that only happens on real hardware.
<ddecator> persia, that's why i upgrade, to test for those ;)
<Anzenketh> Those are the real fun ones.
<persia> ddecator: What potential "big announcement"?
<ddecator> persia, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/02/ubuntu-to-make-big-announcement.html
<Anzenketh> ???? I see a problem with that for us under US Mp3 Patent Law.
<persia> Oh.  I'm not convinced it's "big" :)
 * persia doesn't tend to care about themes except when they aren't consistent
<nigelb> +1 to that persia
<ddecator> maybe not "big" bug it'll be interesting to hear what exactly they have to say
<ddecator> s/bug/but
<nigelb> as long as no one touches my terminal font, I'm happy
<nigelb> even if some does, meh, I'll just change it back
<persia> I guess.  I don't tend to prefer announcements "from Ubuntu" that aren't obvious already from being part of Ubuntu, and when they are obvious, the announcements aren't exciting, so much as something that needs doing.
<ddecator> true
<Anzenketh> LOL nigelb I can tell you have been using linux for a while.
<persia> But I'm perhaps curmudgeonly about this :)
<Anzenketh> Well the music deal could be a good thing. Really good if that overcomes the patent law issue with mp3's
<nigelb> Anzenketh: only a few months, but most of what I do is in terminal
<ddecator> i just like the mystery of the unknown. i'm sure it'll be small, but i can hope it will be some awesome new feature they haven't told us about yet :p
<nigelb> aaaand, we're offtopic here
<persia> Indeed.
 * Anzenketh gets back on topic to bug treaging.
<nigelb> I have to apply for bug control, just remembered.
<ddecator> i'm waiting for my app to get reviewed
 * micahg needs to sleep...night all
<nigelb> night micahg
<ddecator> cya micahg
<Anzenketh> ddecator:  on your lucid vm are you using virtualbox?
<ddecator> Anzenketh, virtualbox ose, yes
<Anzenketh> is the addons working for you?
<Anzenketh> guest addons.
<ddecator> i haven't really tested them...i'm not sure what all it's supposed to add. is there a specific feature you're wondering about?
<Anzenketh> Bigger screen
<Anzenketh> 800x600 is too small
<persia> Shouldn't be.
<persia> Anything that doesn't work at 800x600 is a bug.
<Anzenketh> If that is so then the login screen has a bug
<persia> (mind you, 800x600 is *tight* and there are 3" screens with more pixels, but still ...)
<persia> Anzenketh: Is it too small horizonally or vertically?
<ddecator> Anzenketh, do you mean that it won't maximize to fill the whole screen?
<persia> (there are some folk who think the minimum should be 1024x600, but I personally disagree)
<Anzenketh> Horizonally
<persia> Please file :)
<Anzenketh> Ok will do
<persia> That aside, you should be able to get any of the virtualisation solutions to use the entirety of the pixels you have available otherwise.
<ddecator> i can't get vm to not run in low graphics mode, but maybe this upgrade will make it work
 * Anzenketh fileing the fact that language is cut off in 800x600
<ddecator> that sounds like that one bug that charlie was talking about earlier...
<Anzenketh> Probibly is
<ddecator> nah, not quite the same
<Anzenketh> it says ge in 800x600 on the login screen.
<ddecator> yah, i get that in vm, it won't fill my whole screen
<ddecator> but live cds i have no issue with
<persia> ddecator: With 800x600 hardware?
<ddecator> persia, 1280x800
<Anzenketh> Well ya it is cut off becouse of the resolution is so small
<ddecator> i've always just ignored little quirks like that in vm since live cds have always worked fine for me
<ddecator> i always figured it was to do with the emulation
<Anzenketh> now you are going to make me go burn a ISO of lucid to test it.
<ddecator> i didn't say you had to do that, haha, my alpha 2 .iso works fine for me
<Anzenketh> Well if I am fileing a bug I will
<persia> ddecator: Lots of them actually affect real people with real hardware.
<ddecator> persia, very possible...i've always just thought it was vbox not being great at emulating graphics, but i've never looked into the issue
<persia> Unfortunately, the power supply in my 800x600 notebook no longer works, and I don't have anything else that size (although I have 852x480 and 1024x600 which means I can test with lots of extra effort if required).
<Anzenketh> Ya I don't think I have any hardware 800x600
<Anzenketh> Except maby my CRT UGH that means setting up duel monitors and setting up a primary monitor
<persia> Or just connecting the CRT once in a while for testing.
<persia> My CRT finally lost all it's phosphor, but otherwise they are great test devices.
<ddecator> i think our old desktop monitor at home was 800x600, but i won't be going back there for a few weeks
<ddecator> well that's interesting...
<ddecator> nvidia-185 driver is now version 195?
<Anzenketh> I think that bug 526641 is ready to be marked as triaged except can not find duplicate if there is any.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 526641 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "dbus does not report any PowerManagment messages (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526641
<ddecator> well, that broke my vbox install...
<Anzenketh> LOL.
<Anzenketh> Is there a tool to search for duplicates?
<ddecator> going to google, then typing "site:bugs.launchpad.net <search terms>"
<ddecator> then sifting through the results
<Anzenketh> Ya searching by title is not working well.
<ddecator> i'm still not sure if that bug is a dbus problem or a gnome power daemon problem...idk enough about dbus to be sure
<Anzenketh> K I will send that one off to the mailing list.
<Anzenketh> Is there a way to write the output of top to a file?
<nigelb> if searching by title doesnt work well, I suggest searching through all the open bugs in the package
<Anzenketh> HUM???? goes looking
<Anzenketh> would you consider bug 527537 a bug?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 527537 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "Rhythmbox is using 60% of CPU (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527537
<ddecator> i can't find the file that has my power settings...
<ddecator> interesting...
<ddecator> Anzenketh, bug 135548
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 135548 in gnome-power-manager (Baltix) (and 5 other projects) "Action on critical battery isn't triggered (affects: 18) (dups: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/135548
<ddecator> nigelb, didn't you adopt rhythmbox?
<nigelb> ddecator: yep, why?
<ddecator> you would be the best one to answer Anzenketh 's question about the rhythmbox bug ;)
<nigelb> I think I already replied to the bug report
<ddecator> that you did...4 min ago even
<nigelb> as soon as thunderbird pops something and repliable quick, I do it fast
<ddecator> haha, very nice. i need to get to that point with firefox. hopefully i'll be able to learn a lot of what i need to know this weekend
<ddecator> Anzenketh, did you see the bug i pointed out?
<Anzenketh> Ya what about it?
<ddecator> looks familiar, doesn't it?
<Anzenketh> It has some simular querks to some that I have seen.
<ddecator> at least the behavior does
<Anzenketh> Ya Looking at the two bugs
<ddecator> that doesn't necessarily mean they're the same, especially since the one i found has a fix released, but something to investigate before we mark the other one triaged
<Anzenketh> Na they are diffrent versions 2.28.1 is newer bug 2.22.1 is confirmed and fixed bug.
<ddecator> if 2.22.1 was the fixed version in karmic, then it may be a regression
<Anzenketh> 2.28.1 is the version I am running.
<ddecator> bug 481576 branched off of the other report because someone reported the regression
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 481576 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Action on critical battery is not triggered - gnome-power-manager (affects: 6)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/481576
<ddecator> that's 2.28.1 ;)
<ddecator> and it's still active at that
<ddecator> (btw, the first bug i posted only showed the first 80 comments by default, in order to see the latest ones you had to click the link at the bottom of the page)
<ddecator> if nothing else, you could ask the person in your report to try the gconf edit that's suggested as a workaround and see if it works for them, which would support that it's a dupe
<Anzenketh>  Don't think it is the same due to this lin on-low-battery:  no
<Anzenketh> on the bug I am working on.
<ddecator> could be, but worth looking into
<ddecator> you could always ask them to check gconf to make sure that the settings are what they're supposed to be
<Damascene> hello,
<ddecator> hey Damascene
<Damascene> I've seen that some one added the iso-testing tag to some bug report. what does it mean?
<ddecator> which report?
<Anzenketh> Probibly has to do with the QA team doing ISO testing.
<persia> Damascene: It usually means that the bug was discovered during ISO testing.
<ddecator> i think it means that it was found while using an .iso for an upcoming release...
<Damascene> Bug #518007
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 518007 in linux (Fedora) (and 1 other project) "Asus Eee Function Keys (Hotkeys) are not working with Lucid 10.04 (affects: 3)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518007
<Damascene> what confused me is the "iso" part
<ddecator> .iso is just the file burned to the live cd which was used for the testing :)
<Damascene> ok
<Anzenketh> Time to go off and close my bug
<Damascene> I think it's better if it was lucid-testing
<persia> Damascene: Why?  The important part is to indicate that it might be an issue with the live environment that may not affect the installed environment, which eases replication.
<persia> Using the same tag for every release is easier than switching all the time.
<Damascene> persia, no it's not for the live one
<persia> And we get the release anyway from the apport information (or we should)
<Damascene> I'm the one who reported that and I'm updating every date or so
<persia> Then I'm not convinced it deserves the iso-testing tag, or else I don't understand the iso-testing tag (either is equally likely)
<Damascene> it's solid install
<persia> Oh, someone else added the iso-testing tag to your bug that wasn't discovered in iso-testing?
<persia> That doesn't seem right.
<ddecator> yah, i'm pretty sure the iso-testing tag is used by the testing team for bugs in live environments...
<ddecator> the qa website added it?
<persia> Aha!  I understand.
<Damascene> yeah
<kermiac_> doesn't iso-testing tag mean it is being tracked on the qa tracker?
<Damascene> maybe the mean that also effects the live
<persia> So, someone added that bug to a test report on the ISO tracker indicating that it affected one of the tested ISOs.
<persia> It should be there, and I didn't understand the tag previously.
<ddecator> i guess it does
<ddecator> is there a tag for bugs that occur during live sessions then?
<kermiac> ddecator: not that i know of
<Anzenketh> Yay bigger screen on my vm
<kermiac> nothing listed for live sessions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags
<ddecator> huh
<Anzenketh> Is that not what ISO-testing is for.
<Anzenketh> http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/ is where the iso testing tag takes you
<Anzenketh> Well the link on the side.
<Anzenketh> Yay 37 bugs looked at and I only joined 2 days ago.
<ddecator> now to really dig into the deep bugs and find their roots ;)
<ddecator> alright, i have to get up early tomorrow so i'm off to bed. cya
<Anzenketh> cya
<nigelb> cya ddecator :)
<Anzenketh> bug 527574 is a string fix looks like it has all the nessesary information.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 527574 in gbrainy (Ubuntu) ""The letters around the squares follow a logic" is awkward (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527574
<Anzenketh> Can somone mark it as triaged.
<vish> Anzenketh: could you attach a screenshot?  otherwise one has to play the game to get to the string ;)
<Anzenketh> Good point
<Anzenketh> Will ask too.
<vish> Anzenketh: you can do it too , [help the reporter]... ;)
 * nigelb wonders if vish works or goes to college.  He seems to be here all the time ;)
<Anzenketh> :P ok I will play the game
<vish> nigelb: too old for college ;p  lunch time
<Anzenketh> Gives me something to do
<nigelb> vish: ah ;)
<Anzenketh> Looks like a multiverse package.
<vish> Anzenketh: another thing is , it needs to be sent upstream , it seems like an upstream bug
<Anzenketh> Ok cool. Time to find the person upstream.
<Anzenketh> Ehh It is something I can even submit a patch for if I can remember how to search multiple files for a string
<nigelb> Anzenketh: grep -R "The letters around the squares follow a logic" *
<nigelb> use that in the folder of the source
<Anzenketh> There I triaged a bug and submitted a fix
<mvo> Anzenketh: what is the bugnumer?
<Anzenketh> bug 527574
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 527574 in gbrainy (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) ""The letters around the squares follow a logic" is awkward (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527574
<mvo> Anzenketh: nice!
<Anzenketh> I figured with my basic knowlage of programing I should be able to take care of that.
<Anzenketh> Well it is bedtime for me later
<arand> Would anyone here be able to confirm if Bug #510571 exists in the current lucid version of virtualbox-ose (or pre-jaunty)? Also, could I get a low, possibly medium on the vbox-ose task?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 510571 in virtualbox-ose (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "Lucid guest won't boot with acpi in virtualbox (affects: 11)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/510571
<qense> chrisccoulson: :P We both marked a bug as a duplicate on roughly the same time.
<qense> chrisccoulson: Though, please don't mark duplicates as Invalid to make it easier to deduplicate them if they turn out to be a bug on their own after all.
<persia> And also to inform submitters where to look for status.
<chrisccoulson> qense - sometimes i don't have time to go searching for duplicates though ;)
<chrisccoulson> and when a bug gets lots of duplicates, adding more creates lots of annoying bug spam#
<qense> stil I would mark the bug as duplicates
<qense> Do you know of the 'likely-dup' tag?
<qense> and the 'metabug' tag?
<chrisccoulson> yes
<chrisccoulson> yes to both
<kamusin> :)
<qense> good! :)
<persia> chrisccoulson: If you are low on time and need help, please ask here.  We'd rather help you look than have to clean up after you.
<vish> persia: the desktop team members do it like that :)   if it is an old dup the  awesome bar is not able to find ;)
<persia> vish: I know.  I complain about it every time I'm reminded.  I'd much rather they just said here "Please find a dup for nnnnnn" or added a "needs-dup" tag and we'd go hunt it.
<persia> Marking them invalid annoys users and defeats the point of having a bugtracker.
<vish> yeah..
<vish> persia: hehe , there was one bug, where it was marked dup correctly but as invalid[probably due to the script] , the OP replied , "OK , but why is it invalid ?" ;)
<persia> That often happens.  I've also seen ranty blog posts, articles in the press, etc.
<persia> I think it's very bad from a support perspective (although it's a lot more efficient for the developers).
<malev> no body works on bugs in the morning?? BTW I'm in Argentina :D
<chrisccoulson> malev: people are working ;)
<chrisccoulson> they're too busy to talk in IRC though ;)
<malev> chrisccoulson: touche
<ddecator> anyone know if pedro is ok?
<nigelb> ddecator: on vacation
<ddecator> nigelb, ah, no wonder he hasn't emailed me back...alright, as long as he's ok
<ddecator> thanks =)
<thekorn> does this count as being ok? ;)
<nigelb> hehe
<thekorn> nigelb, I was semi wrong about your hook, and the import error I smelled
<nigelb> thekorn: oh no
<nigelb> thekorn: I corrected it to your suggestion
<nekohayo> uh... "ubuntu-bug pulseaudio" makes X crash in lucid. how am I supposed to report bugs now? :)
<nigelb> ubuntu-bug audio
<nekohayo> eh?
<nigelb> yep
<nekohayo> it crashes X because I passed the wrong package name?
<nigelb> donno
<thekorn> nigelb, it works either way, your former solution only worked about a (let's say) bug in apport
<thekorn> nigelb, but it won't work if there are no common hooks which are run for each package installed
<thekorn> so my proposed solution is safe (tm) for all time
<nigelb> thekorn: so it was worth correcting?
<thekorn> yes, I think so
<nekohayo> nigelb, lol, ubuntu-bug audio, after choosing the last option, tells me to do exactly what I did, ubuntu-bug pulseaudio. Nevermind the X crash, seems it was just random
<thekorn> it makes things more clear and readable
<nigelb> thekorn: otherwise I would have kicked myself for uncomitting, deleting the old branch, correcting and pushing again
<thekorn> nononono, don't do this
<nigelb> nekohayo: nevermind, but new apport hook for audio is ubuntu-bug audio
<nigelb> thekorn: huh? why not?
<thekorn> nigelb, in the futire you don't need to uncommit changes,
<thekorn> just correct what you did, and commit again
<nigelb> thekorn: I dont?
<nigelb> I wanted to keep the commits in line with the changelog entries
<thekorn> ah, when this branch is merged, all you commits are bundled into one revision,
<thekorn> so it appears (at the end) as one big change
<thekorn> you don't have to worry about this
<nigelb> oh,
<nigelb> I should relax more then
<thekorn> you aren't relaxed?
 * thekorn hugs nigelb 
<thekorn> it's all fine
<thekorn> ;)
<nigelb> thekorn: I'm patching an app in main, part of desktop team.. I'm a little tensed ;)
<thekorn> nigelb, no need to, for two reason: 1.) the one who does the merge will review your changes too, 2.) it is not a last minute change
<thekorn> :)
<nigelb> thekorn: still..me wishes a few years down the lines I could join you guys, so it would be nice to write a perfect patch the first time
<chrisccoulson> nigelb - which app are you working on?
<nigelb> chrisccoulson: rhythmbox
<chrisccoulson> ah ;)
<chrisccoulson> i don't know that much about rhythmbox
<chrisccoulson> what's the change for?
<nigelb> charlie-tca: adding an apport hook :)
<nigelb> err.. tab fail
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> ah, adding an apport hook is useful
<nigelb> chrisccoulson: yeah, I adopted the package in bug squad, so  figured, I'd get some bonus points
<nigelb> ;)
<bcurtiswx> nigelb: you just taught me that tab autocompletes names... thx :D
<chrisccoulson> i hardly ever use tab completion, because i always get it wrong
<chrisccoulson> and then once i've fixed it, i could have already just manually typed the name
<bcurtiswx> i love terminal autocompletion.. so hopefully I can be just as in love with auto completion in IRC
<ddecator> bcurtiswx, it's amazing
<bcurtiswx> ddecator: yes it is
<thekorn> nigelb, when I started using bzr this page was a good read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bzr
<nigelb> thekorn: I've worked with bzr for uclp, know it pretty much inside out, but do we have a page describing workflow for projects in bzr?
<thekorn> nigelb, sorry what do you mean, something ubuntu specific?
<nigelb> thekorn:  yeah
<thekorn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DistributedDevelopment/Documentation
<bcurtiswx> anyone know if docky is in the official lucid repositories?
<micahg> bcurtiswx: looks like it
<ddecator> bcurtiswx, idk but i hope it is
<jcastro> bcurtiswx: 2.0 got in right before the featurefreeze iirc
<bcurtiswx> jcastro: whats the package name then.. i can't find it in packges.ubuntu.com
<micahg> still in NEW
<thekorn> isn't docky a mode of gnome-do or am I mixing something?
<chrisccoulson> nigelb - seeing as you're looking at rhythmbox, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Bzr has a summary of bzr for the desktop team workfolow
<bcurtiswx> thekorn: docky is now separate from gnome-do
<nigelb> chrisccoulson: thanks, thats what I wanted :)
<bcurtiswx> micahg: the package name is just "docky" right?
<micahg> bcurtiswx: yes
<bcurtiswx> micahg: yeah.. i can't see it anywhere
<micahg> bcurtiswx: like I said it's in NEW
<bcurtiswx> micahg: ok so for my dumb question of the hour... NEW means its not in "yet" ?
<micahg> bcurtiswx: yes
<hggdh> nigelb: heh. I will give you a +1 based on what you have done during the mentorship
<nigelb> hggdh: well, all my bug squad work was done under your mentorship :)
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: show off :P
<hggdh> nut -- when a request to join -control is submitted, you *should* be careful on what you submit
<nigelb> bcurtiswx: NEW means poke one of the archive admins
<hggdh> /nut/but/
<nigelb> hggdh: what did I do?
<hggdh> for example (this will be also stated in my response) there is more than just coredump on what has private data
<nigelb> lol, I did wonder why you were calling me a 'nut' :P
<hggdh> :-)
<bcurtiswx> -control becomes evil evil people who rip apart unsuspecting -squad members
<nigelb> hey no fair! I understand the stuff
<nigelb> (at least enough to write a hook :p)
<hggdh> *I* know
<hggdh> but the others that will be reviewing the request do not
<ddecator> haha, they're critical in order to ensure we're fully prepared
<nigelb> you guys are so tough :p
<bcurtiswx> nigelb: just reply to your own post adding the extra stuff ;-)
<hggdh> ddecator: yes... and yours is next in line >-]
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: dont' forget the "mwa ha ha ha ha ha haaaaaa"
<ddecator> hggdh, i've been waiting for my response with advice ;)
<ddecator> since pedro is on vacation, your review will act as my temporary mentorship =p
<bcurtiswx> seb128: think you could push docky out of NEW ? O:-)
<seb128> bcurtiswx, not now, on the phone
<hggdh> bcurtiswx: yes indeed... ddecator, please consider the evil laughing as implicit above
<ddecator> hggdh, already implied
<nigelb> bcurtiswx: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArchiveAdministration#Archive%20days ping the appropriate person
<bcurtiswx> seb128: I did not know there were people for specific days.  Apologies
<bcurtiswx> nigelb: gracias
<seb128> np
<nigelb> bcurtiswx: just kept my eyes open.  persia showed someone this link today :)
<ddecator> alright folks, time to go to class, i'll be on tonight. cya
<Anzenketh> bug 527675  should be won't fix?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 527675 in gnome-screensaver (Ubuntu) "Screensaver during CD installation (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527675
<thekorn> micahg, hi, just out of iterest, what is the status of the needspackaging bug for pyxpcom?
 * thekorn tries to find the bug number
<micahg> thekorn: same...someone needs to do it..it's on my list..will shoot for beta 1
<om26er> thekorn, bug 480407
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 480407 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] pyxpcom (affects: 5) (dups: 2)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/480407
<thekorn> micahg, great!
<thekorn> thanks om26er
<Anzenketh> I am not yet part of BugControl. If I find a bug is ready to be marked as triaged and I think it is a valid bug however multiple pepole have not confirmed it. What status should I set the bug too. Or what is the correct process to get it triaged.
<thekorn> Anzenketh, I think it depends on the bugreport, its affected package, can you please give me the bug id?
<thekorn> so I can have a look, and check what we can do
<Anzenketh> It was more of a general question.
<Anzenketh> Would it be a nice idea to add a standard tag ready to be triaged/reviewed for us  bugsqad only pepole?
<hggdh> bdmurray: how would you like to deal with the renewal requests?
<thekorn> Anzenketh, ok, let me give you a generla answer then: it depends ;)
<Anzenketh> Good answer.
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> thekorn's answers are always good :-)
<bdmurray> hggdh: what do you mean?
<thekorn> Anzenketh, I personally think the right process would be: talk to relevant people, ask here, ask the relevant developer and if you still think it is triaged, mark it as triaged
<thekorn> thanks hggdh ;)
<hggdh> bdmurray: saw your response on the ML... I can deal with the requests thru the ML if you want
<hggdh> so you would deal with the direct contacts
<thekorn> Anzenketh, as my opinion is: to mark a bug as triaged it does not nessecaryly be confirmed
<bdmurray> Okay, I've some scripts for dealing with them ;-)
<hggdh> heh
<thekorn> necessarily
<bdmurray> hggdh: also its possible to look up a launchpad user using their e-mail address
<hggdh> bdmurray: yes, I found it (but most of the times the LP id has been at the bottom)
<Anzenketh> Just wish the beginers fear would go away.
<Anzenketh> I did this bug wrong. Bug 527193 can somone help me do it right.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 527193 in xorg (Ubuntu) "there is wrong character in default kazakh layout (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527193
<thekorn> oh, you are the second one talking about beginner fears here today
<thekorn> there is not need to fear, as long as you ask questions, when you have one
<thekorn> it is really hard to do things wrong
<Anzenketh> I don't think anything besides making a fool out of myself is unfixable anyways
<thekorn> Anzenketh, I'm looking at your bug right now, what do you think, what did you wrong about this bug?
<thekorn> I actually don't get what this report is about ;)
<Anzenketh> It is a translation bug.
<Anzenketh> I think I did it right now.
<thekorn> Anzenketh, as I undersntad this bug, it is not about translations but about the quatations marks in general,
<thekorn> in this case you should change the ubuntu package from xorg to xkb-data
<thekorn> so the workaround mentioned in the description could be applied directly
<thekorn> oh, and the sourcepackage would be xkeyboard-config
<Anzenketh> I think I am going to leave it how it is
<Anzenketh> Now
<thekorn> Anzenketh, look ok, but one thing I don't get, how did you choose the tags you've added?
<Anzenketh> I only added stringfix
<thekorn> Anzenketh, oh sorry, I misread the activity log
<thekorn> but I still think bitesize might be the only tag which makes real sense
<Anzenketh> I choose stringfix due to I thought it was a gramatical change
<thekorn> ok
<thekorn> Anzenketh, if you want to follow the process on this bug you should subscribe to this bugreport, so you get mails about every changes
<thekorn> e.g. if the reporter responds or a translation expert points in the correct direction
<Anzenketh> Done.
<thekorn> Anzenketh, great work!
<thekorn> Anzenketh, next one ;)
<Anzenketh> I got 50 bugs I have touched. Sence 3 days ago. I am starting to be consirned that I am going too fast.
<Anzenketh> And not doing things correctly.
<thekorn> ok, than slow down a bit, quality is always better than quantity. and always rember: triaging bugs must allways be fun ;)
<Anzenketh> It is fun. Just wish I had a mentor that could double check my work.
<Anzenketh> Give me points
<thekorn> Anzenketh, ok, let's have a look at some of your bugs, if you like
<Anzenketh> Shure I can do one or two real quick
<Anzenketh> I am lost on bug 374505
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 374505 in samba (Ubuntu) "Places/Network (samba) (affects: 1)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/374505
<thekorn> Anzenketh, bug 525385 you could ask the reporter to run   ubuntu-bug
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 525385 in linux (Ubuntu) "unable to mount usb drives (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525385
<thekorn> he will get some questions regarding starage devices
<Anzenketh> Would apt-port collect do the same thing
<Anzenketh> I have never seen it fully work.
<malev> con some one set the importance to low for this bug 520045
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 520045 in gwibber (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu theme doesn't use GTK theme background color (affects: 2)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/520045
<malev> please
<vish> malev: that bug would be wont fix... the theme was designed to use its own color
<thekorn> Anzenketh, no, just ask the reporter to run ubuntu-bug, which creates a new one, then mark the old one as duplicate
<malev> vish: the gwibber's theme?
<Anzenketh> Ahh ok.
<thekorn> Anzenketh, what is your question about bug 374505
<thekorn> ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 374505 in samba (Ubuntu) "Places/Network (samba) (affects: 1)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/374505
<thekorn> Anzenketh, I think it looks ok, nothing you can do for now
<bdmurray> hggdh: so I updated the bugsquad membership script in ubuntu-qa-tools and pushed it just now
<bdmurray> hggdh: it'll add or extend depending on where the person is at
<hggdh> oh, cool
<Anzenketh> Ahh nevermind. The one I had a question with is already taken care of. I
<Anzenketh> Well must be off to school now later.
 * hggdh goes to bzr pull
<vish> malev: hmm , gwwibber wont start :/  the bg color is not the problem , from what i recall , the problem is the text color
<malev> vish:  never the less, I agree with the R, this is a bug, and in someway, it need's to be repair
<thekorn> Anzenketh, ok, thanks for your work!
<malev> vish:  there are is a problem between the gwibber's theme and the ubuntu's theme. am I worng?
<hggdh> bdmurray: ok, and you renamed it to bugsquad-membership. Nice, thank you
<vish> malev: are you on Lucid? i think the bug was fixed.. i had mentioned this to the devs earlier
<malev> vish: I'm not in lucid. whare can I ask about this?
 * vish damn gwibber is not launching today :/
<malev> vish, how do you do that?
<malev>  vish damn gwibber is not launching today :/
<vish> malev:    /me <the text you want to type>
 * malev figthing against gwibber bugs
<malev> awesome!
<vish> ;)
<malev> jaja /me is like twitter but for IRC
<malev> vish: what is the chatroom of the people who are using lucid?
<vish> malev: #ubuntu+1
<malev> vish: going there to ask about the problem
<vish> malev: yeah , fixed in lucid ,
<malev> vish, how did you find out?
<vish> malev: i'm on lucid ;)
 * vish had to restart session
<malev> vish: very funny!
<BUGabundo> boas noutes
<kklimonda> how many new bugs do we get reported every month?
<BUGabundo> LOL
<micahg> kklimonda: depends, average I think is 10k
<tuxmaster> The better question is how many do we triage every month.
<kklimonda> micahg: thanks
<micahg> tuxmaster: probably 9900
<tuxmaster> We are close just need some more help
<malev> hggdh, hey! how are you?. Question: your talk on Sat is for begginers in the triaqging world?
<hggdh> malev: yes. Not really as much talk as questions and answers
<malev> hggdh, oks! I'm gonna try to be there. would it be nice to publish about it in the list? do you think?
<hggdh> malev: which list?
<malev> bugsquad list
 * anzenketh goes scrounging around to see what time.
<hggdh> hum
<hggdh> I do not think we need it there (but, of course, one is free to publish it ;-)
<malev> oks
<malev> hggdh, I'm goint to send an email to the ubuntu-ar list iviting the people to the talk
<hggdh> cool
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-02-26
<zeroseven0183> Could somebody tag this report as WISHLIST https://bugs.launchpad.net/gwibber/+bug/527509 Thanks
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 527509 in gwibber "[wishlist] Add URL shortening service: U.NU (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<bdmurray> zeroseven0183: that bug doesn't have an Ubuntu bug task so it doesn't require a Bug Control member to set the importance
<seb128> nekohayo, hi
<nekohayo> seb128, yo, tried again with today's updates, no luck
<nekohayo> (seems gst 0.10.26.3 came down the lucid crack pipes)
<seb128> right
<seb128> I was just trying
<nekohayo> albeit I tested very quick
<nekohayo> but nothing seemed to be detected
<nekohayo> seb128, need I file a launchpad bug about the codec autodetection issues?
<seb128> nekohayo, you can if you want but I'm looking at it
<seb128> could be easier for tracking though
<nekohayo> seb128, if I didn't give you the link already, I had filed this upstream https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=610449
<ubot4> Gnome bug 610449 in gst-plugins-base "codec autodetection does not always work" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<seb128> you did, I'm trying example there
 * nekohayo reopens the bug saying nothing works still
<seb128> nekohayo, ok, gotcha, it's not a gstreamer bug
<nekohayo> it isn't?
<nekohayo> le wtf? :)
<seb128> the bug is due to bluez-gstreamer
<seb128> uninstall it and they all work
<nekohayo> .........wut!
<seb128> we had issue due to it already before
<seb128> it hijack other gstreamer things
<nekohayo> ..... @_@
<seb128> I fixed it before karmic
<nekohayo> will you be able to append info to that bug report?
<seb128> I will talk to upstream on IRC
<seb128> I'm looking first to the lucid version
<seb128> could be the karmic change dropped
<seb128> nekohayo, right somebody dropped the change
<nekohayo> confirming that bluez-gstreamer is the culprit
<nekohayo> not for the pitivi-specific bugs though, but that's a pitivi problem surely
<nekohayo> seb128, but why wasn't that sent upstream?
<seb128> nekohayo, which one?
<nekohayo> seb128, the bluez gstreamer thing, it wasn't sent upstream?
<nekohayo> if instead you meant the pitivi-specific bug, it still applies: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=610325
<ubot4> Gnome bug 610325 in source list "codec autodetection does not always work" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> nekohayo, dunno about bluez
<seb128> it seemed to have disagreement on IRC about whose fault it is
<seb128> and I don't have an account on the bluez bug tracker
<seb128> somebody who has a clue and want to argue should open it
 * nekohayo has no clue :)
<seb128> nekohayo, right the pitivi issue seems a pitivi bug
<seb128> but well that's a good first step
<seb128> gstreamer and totem work
<nekohayo> yeah
 * nekohayo wonders why pitivi would be any different than totem though
<seb128> because there is a client side to codec install
<seb128> it's not all automagic
<seb128> the app has to use the apis correctly
<seb128> they might not be using the same gstreamer element
<seb128> or not in the same way
<nigelb> hggdh: should I ask people to +1 me or just wait for it?
<hggdh> nigelb: wait, pressure does not help...
<nigelb> hggdh: :)
<hggdh> nigelb: yeah... been there also ;-)
<nigelb> hehe
 * nigelb wanders to find another failed to build package
<ddecator> hggdh, ping
<Anzenketh> bug 125730  would not be a bug right?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 125730 in base-installer (Ubuntu) "vfat partition fscked on every boot (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/125730
<Anzenketh> Due to behavior on how ubuntu deals with NTFS partitions has changed by not automounting them on every boot?
<Anzenketh> I think bug 131020 and 380784 should be combined but I want  a second opinion.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 131020 in apt (Ubuntu) "Apt-get will install a package when does not have enough space. (dup-of: 126774)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/131020
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 126774 in apt (Ubuntu) "package update proceeds without adequate disk space (affects: 1) (dups: 2)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/126774
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 380784 in dell-mini "4GB version of Dell Mini 9 runs out of space with updates (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/380784
<Anzenketh> request the new branch of 312491 to be wishlisted possibly reopen bug due to sujestion in my last comment.
<Anzenketh> So self serving arn't I
<ddecator> Anzenketh, the first two bugs are already marked as dupes of a master bug, and the third seems to be for dells specifically, and a fix has been committed
<Anzenketh> Ya I just combined all the apt-get running out of space bugs
<Anzenketh> Well what ones were straggling
<ddecator> oooh, you did that, haha, let me look at them more then...
<Anzenketh> And added a prepose plan to deal with the issue better.
<Anzenketh> Master bug is now 312491
<ddecator> i'm not sure the dell one is the same since it was determined to affect specific dell models, but the other two do seem related. although i'm curious why you marked synaptic as confirmed?
<Anzenketh> um get attention
<Anzenketh> That and it also affects that program too.
<Anzenketh> The issue is in linux low disk space is not handled well
<ddecator> yes, which was determined to be a problem with apt, but did you test and confirm that synaptic also does the same?
<micahg> ddecator: synaptic uses apt on the backend
<ddecator> micahg, ah, thanks, i was just going to look that up, i couldn't remember if it did or not
<thekorn> good morning bugsquad!
<micahg> thekorn: morning already?
<ddecator> mornin' thekorn
<thekorn> hi micahg and ddecator
<thekorn> micahg, yeah, have to get an early train today
<Damascene> is there any know bug of lucid auto login takes you into black screen with only the mouse there and you need to switch to terminal then to X for you to see you desktop?
<Damascene> Hello, first
<Anzenketh> I have seen one like that somewhere.
<Anzenketh> Can't remember where though
<ddecator> Damascene, it does sound familiar...
<ddecator> i'm trying to find if there is one but my internet just decided to freak out on me...
<Damascene> same here
<ddecator> hm, i'm seeing stuff about graphics issues, but nothing like yours
<ddecator> Damascene, does it work like bug 523788?
<ddecator> ...bug 523788
<ddecator> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/523788
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 523788 in plymouth (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "Only see X mouse cursor on VT during boot (affects: 4) (dups: 1)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523788
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 523788 in plymouth (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "Only see X mouse cursor on VT during boot (affects: 4) (dups: 1)" [High,Confirmed]
<ddecator> there's ubot!
<damascene> so did you found the familiar bug report to my problem
<ddecator> from the very brief description you gave, it could be related, but i can't tell for sure without seeing your comp. does the behavior you're having match that of the report?
<damascene> which report, i've reconnected because of internet problem
<damascene> I didn't see it
<ddecator> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/523788
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 523788 in plymouth (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "Only see X mouse cursor on VT during boot (affects: 4) (dups: 1)" [High,Confirmed]
<damascene> bug 447730
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 447730 in eee-applet (Ubuntu) "eee-applet doesn't work at all on EEE 1000 (affects: 3)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/447730
<damascene> may I ask how did the man get the folder non exist message
<damascene> I want to reproduce
<ddecator> ...so we're not looking for a report dealing with booting into a black screen on lucid anymore?
<damascene> ddecator, that is another bug, the first one is the same with me but there was too much technical detail that confused me in it
<ddecator> damascene, ok, i was just wondering why we were suddenly looking at a diff bug
<ddecator> haha
<damascene> sorry didn't inform you
<damascene> can you help me with it. please
<ddecator> so you're on an eee pc?
<damascene> yes
<ddecator> karmic?
<damascene> no Lucid
<ddecator> looks like it's still the same version...so you installed it, yes?
<damascene> yes
<ddecator> is it working for you alright?
<damascene> no not working at all
<ddecator> but no error messages?
<damascene> nothing change what ever you choice
<ddecator> it looks like the reporter ran it from the terminal, so the error messages were probably displayed in the terminal
<damascene> I did tail -f /var/log/messages but no error shown as disecribed in the bug report , like "sh: cannot create /proc/eee/fan_manual: Directory nonexistent"
<damascene> ok I'll try
<damascene> that is it
<ddecator> there you go
<ddecator> i'm starting to wonder if the reporter of this bug i'm working on is even using ubuntu...
<damascene> which one :)
<ddecator> bug 526966
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 526966 in ubufox (Ubuntu) "Firefox start page not into English? (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526966
<ddecator> micahg, it's kinda firefox related. any suggestions?
<ddecator> well it is ff related...
 * micahg is looking
<ddecator> can't find "System" and the start page is the firefox default instead of the ubuntu default, so i'm confused
<micahg> ddecator: just moved to firefox and collected it
<damascene> that really looks confusing
<ddecator> micahg, thanks, i'm at a loss
<micahg> yep, also guy seems to be new to Ubuntu
 * micahg wonders if apport-collect will be too hard
 * ddecator wasn't sure which firefox package to have apport collect from since he can't give us a version number of anything
<micahg> ddecator: well, I tried firefox since the user said 3.6
<damascene> is there any way I can find a bug related to eee laptop only and help reproducing it on mine, other than searching fro Eee
<damascene> *for
<micahg> damascene: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_supervisor=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.component-empty-marker=1&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_cve.used=&field.affects_me.used=&field.tag=eeepc&field.tags_combinator=ANY&field.has_no_package.us
<damascene> bug 523788
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 523788 in plymouth (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "Only see X mouse cursor on VT during boot (affects: 5) (dups: 1)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523788
<damascene> I'm not sure that the mouse is in VT
<damascene> because you what ever you type it only appear as hashes
<damascene> is there any way to change my comment on a bug?
<damascene> thanks micahg
<micahg> damascene: no
<damascene> can bug squad change it?
<Anzenketh> nope
<Anzenketh> I can't even change my own
<Anzenketh> Wish I could have multiple times but I see the reason why it does not support it
<damascene> sorry ,disconnected
<damascene> what is the differences between https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/HotkeyResearch and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hotkeys/Troubleshooting
<kermiac_> anyone seen a mailto link to a hotmail address as an upstream dug report before? bug 243722
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 243722 in amsn (Ubuntu Hardy) (and 5 other projects) "amsn 0.97: login doesn't work anymore due to a protocol change (affects: 2) (dups: 4)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243722
<kermiac> seems very stange & not right
<kermiac> s/dug/bug
<ddecator> first i've seen
<Anzenketh> Well i will not be able to do that papercut
<kermiac> hey ddecator :) yeah me too
<ddecator> hey kermiac , finally got my internet to work, haha
<kermiac> haha - very good mate, you weren't bitten by the network-manager trunk ppa bug were you?
<kermiac> it got me last night, but managed to get around it with a static ip
<ddecator> kermiac, nope, school internet crapped out on me...the solution was to play some rockband
<kermiac> haha... that's a good solution ;)
<ddecator> it's a workaround i'm proud of
<ddecator> i still need to download the alpha 3 .iso...
<Anzenketh> kermiac: that is a fixed bug
<kermiac> ddecator: i grabbed it at work earlier & showed the boss.... he wanted it on his main pc, but i told him to hold off until at least beta1
<ddecator> Anzenketh, yes, it's just odd that the upstream assignee is a hotmail email address...
<Anzenketh> I don't think so that is the developers email.
<ddecator> kermiac, very nice
<ddecator> Anzenketh, normally it's a link to an upstream bug report instead of an email
<kermiac> Anzenketh: yeah, the bug was marked aas "fix released" 2009-10-30 10:36:18, but the supposed "upstream" task was added today
<kermiac> looks like upstream for amsn is sourceforge, but I'm still investigating the issue
<ddecator> it was added today?
<kermiac> yup
<kermiac> by someone who signed up to LP today
<ddecator> even more interesting...
<ddecator> (hopefully not another spammer)
<kermiac> no, i dont think so
<kermiac> seems like the user is just confused
<ddecator> hopefully
 * ddecator looks further
 * kermiac tries to keep an open mind
<ddecator> good policy
<ddecator> well i'm not sure what to think
<ddecator> in this case i mean
<ddecator> it's hard to tell what they were trying to do...
<Anzenketh> It could be a spammer but it could not.
<Anzenketh> Could be a developer
<kermiac> yeah, I am not too familiar with amsn, so I'm not sure if it's a dev, that's why I haven't touched it yet. seems strange that a dev would choose a hotmail email address though. I'm still looking through the amsn sourceforge site
<ddecator> yah, it seems like they would have a more "professional" lp account setup
<ddecator> instead of just a hotmail address and nothing else
<kermiac> amsn upstream bug tracker appears to be http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?group_id=54091
<Anzenketh> I duno then
<ddecator> i'm trying to look at it but i'm working on installing alpha 3 in vbox so my system is really slow right now...
<kermiac> nvm, I invalidated it as I found some other amsn bugs that were upstreamed to the SF bug tracker
<ddecator> there you go
<Anzenketh> ddecator: that is why I moved my vm to my other computer
<ddecator> Anzenketh, i would use another computer for testing if i had one, haha, but it was only really slow because it was creating the virtual hdd, it's usually not too bad
 * Anzenketh needs more memory for testing
<ddecator> hey om26er
<om26er> ddecator, hey
<AtomicSpark> Why does my bug report sometimes start out as being marked private after using ubuntu-bug?
<thekorn_> AtomicSpark, some bugreports can contain private data, like password, or filenames in your home directory
<thekorn_> this bugreports have to be checked by tiragers before opening to the wide public
<thekorn_> this is why bugreport which contain a coredump or stacktrace or always private by default
<thekorn_> but if it is you bugreport, and you think that (after checking) none of the attached files and the description does not contain private data, you can un-flag this report as private
<thekorn_> s/you/your
<bibinou> Hi
<AtomicSpark> thekorn_: makes sense. i'll look into it.
<Anzenketh> Not a clue what to do with bug 80399
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 80399 in sendmail (Ubuntu) "sendmail configuration makefile fails (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/80399
<maxb> erm, seems like a nice clear bug with a given reproduction recipe to me
<nigelb> does bug 425304 warrant to be marked as "Won't Fix"? Upstream reports that it is the default behavior of GNOME apps
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 425304 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Rhythmbox's volume control requires you to click it to bring up the slider (affects: 2)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/425304
<Damascene> does what appear in this bug a VT, bug 523788
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 523788 in plymouth (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "Only see X mouse cursor on VT during boot (affects: 5) (dups: 1)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523788
<Damascene> bug 524860
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 524860 in gnome-keyring (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "starts eating cpu when trying to unlock screen (affects: 16) (dups: 3)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524860
<Damascene> I wonder what does this have to do with keyring. killing the gnome screen saver fix it
<seb128> Damascene, no it doesn't?
<seb128> Damascene, g-k-d still eats cpu
<Damascene> bug 435928
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 435928 in gnome-screensaver (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Password works in virtual terminal but not in Gnome screensaver (affects: 1)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/435928
<Damascene> seb128, so you think the title is confusing?
<seb128> Damascene, ?
<Damascene> I think both bugs talking about the same thing and the gnome-keyring have nothing to do with any, is that right?
<seb128> which 1 bugs
<seb128> the gnome-keyring one you listed is a gnome-keyring issue
<seb128> new from 2.29
<seb128> the gnome-screensaver I've no clue about
<seb128> the first one is a plymouth bug indeed
<seb128> nigelb, yes
<seb128> nigelb, upstream design
<nigelb> seb128: whoa, you must be telepathic.  I was just about to ask you again
<nigelb> seb128: can you mark as "Won't Fixed"  I'm not bug control (yet!)
<seb128> nigelb, I will close it yes
<nigelb> thank you
<seb128> np
<Damascene> what are you talking about?
<nigelb> Damascene: something I posted before you joined
<Damascene> I see
<Damascene> any way I added me opinion to the newest report
<seb128> Damascene, you are wrong
<seb128> Damascene, it's not the same bug
<Damascene> may I ask you why?
<Damascene> I'm not claiming that the are the exact same but there is some relation
<Damascene> killing gnome-screensaver fix the issue for both
<Damascene> any it doesn't matter if it's the same or not. I hope it gets fixed any way. just had to do what ever I can to help from my point of view if that makes sense  blah blah blah
<Damascene> *get
<seb128> Damascene, because the gnome-keyring bug is clearly gnome-keyring-daemon going to a cpu busy loop and blocking gnome-screensaver
<seb128> and this issue is new since 2.29
<Damascene> so the 435928 is wrong or it was really a problem with the screen saver thing?
<Damascene> I mean back then
<seb128> Damascene, no, that bug is old and before the keyring issue
<seb128> Damascene, you know there might be over 1 bug in gnome-screensaver
<seb128> they just are different bugs, I don't know what 435928 is
<seb128> but the other one is an issue when pam tries to unlock the keyring with your password
<seb128> which leads to gnome-screensaver not getting the pam credential
<Damascene> I'm having this issue on Lucid and the bug description of both apply to me. which one should I chose?
<seb128> look if gnome-keyring-daemon eats your cpu
<seb128> if that's the case you get the new one
<Damascene> ok
<Damascene> it's eating
<Damascene> if I commented on a bug should I get subsucibed to it automatically. I thought so before I saw e-mail me with changes unchecked be default today
<Damascene> *subscribed
<Damascene> is there any way to calm down the keyring thing?
<thekorn> Damascene, no, you are not subscribed by default
<gnomefreak> is everyone getting all bug mail that you should be getting? i dont think im getting all of them ~20 now where it was >=80. i checked on gmail from web and it is the same as thunderbird
<gnomefreak> ~20 and >=80 is in 24 hours
<rww> I haven't noticed anything missing from my (relatively tiny) subscriptions.
<nigelb> nothing missing here either
<rww> I think gmail's been dropping lists.ubuntu.com mail, though. Something silly might be going on with Ubuntu/Canonical servers (or I might be doing something wrong).
<nigelb> I still get the 100+ mails every day
<gnomefreak> rww: those im still getting but they are in a different box
<nigelb> gnomefreak: what package are you missing mails?
<gnomefreak> nigelb: most bug mail. that is my main bug mail box and i should be getting ALL bug mail for Mozilla packages in Ubuntu
<nigelb> gnomefreak: did you cross check with other mozilla guys if you're really dropping or bug mails are lesser?
<gnomefreak> nigelb: they are getting all. im getting all my upstream bugs/mails since they are in another box.
<nigelb> gnomefreak: that certainly sounds strange
<gnomefreak> agreed :(
<nigelb> I did have issues when gmail marked a few mails as spam
<Damascene> I want to file a bug against clear-look theme. should I run ubuntu-bug and if yes. against which package
<rww> Damascene: yes, gnome-themes
<Damascene> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-themes/+bug/528407
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 528407 in gnome-themes (Ubuntu) "battery icon on clearlooks theme is broken (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<Damascene> rww, it says in the report that gnome-themes isn't installed
<rww> Damascene: System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Customize -> Icons. Which icon theme are you using?
<Damascene> clearlooks
<vish> Damascene: the icon fallbacks are not working  , there is a bug for that already ,yours is a dup of an app-indicator bug
<vish> not a theme bug
<Damascene> some one said so. but my bug only appears on clearlooks
<Damascene> have tried many other themes, no problem
<vish> Damascene: your on lucid right?
<Damascene> right
<vish> Damascene: not a theme bug ;)  the gpm fallbacks have to work even if the icon is not in the theme.. search for bugs in app-indicator
<Damascene> you mean this
<Damascene> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/525295
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 525295 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "Lucid volume icons are not shown. Displays the "unknown icon" instead (affects: 9) (dups: 3)" [Low,Confirmed]
<vish> Damascene:  yup
<Damascene> how to make sure that it's the same?
<Damascene> vish, I don't have sound icon at all
<vish> Damascene: hmm???
<vish> Damascene:  app-indicator needs to fix it , the package is probably the gpm or app-indicator..
<Damascene> really I don't remember when I saw it last time. may be never. but this broken Icon is surly the battery that it has no problem with any other theme
<vish> Damascene: does it display icon in gnome-icon theme?
<Damascene> in costmize there is gnome and humanity with others. gnome is the default and humanity displays the icon in the right way
<vish> Damascene: does it display with gnome?
<Damascene> no
<Damascene> not with gnome in the icon tab
<vish> Damascene: yes ,that is the problem ;)  the icon is present in gnome but is not used
<vish> the naming fallback is not used
<vish> seb128: is  bug 528407 a gpm bug or app-indicator bug?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 528407 in gnome-themes (Ubuntu) "battery icon on clearlooks theme is broken (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528407
<Damascene> I don't believe I'm spending my time on theme problem. can some one with lucid just check if he has the same with the clearlooks theme
<vish> similar to the volume icon , no fallbacks working it seems^
<Damascene> ooh my god
<vish> Damascene: problem in lucid for me too
<Damascene> ok good. I've done with it
<seb128> vish, dunno I would need to check the code but busy with other things right now
<seb128> jcastro, ^ can you get somebody to look at that bug?
<vish> seb128: np.. none of the fallbacks are working :( , transmission/volume/gpm
<seb128> what do you call fallbacks?
<vish> the applet only uses the   -panel named icons
<seb128> ok, so it's likely an appindicator bug
<seb128> no need to ":("
<vish> ;)
<seb128> we still have 2 months of bug fixing
<seb128> we just start on that
<jcastro> seb128: how do I determine if it's a theme bug or an app-indicator bug?
<vish> ah , right forgot we are on LTS ;)  seems more relaxed
<seb128> jcastro, forget about that
<jcastro> ok
<seb128> jcastro, seems that's appindicator fallback not working, so a ted thing
<seb128> I will bug him when he's online
<jcastro> ok
<seb128> jcastro, hey btw ;-)
<jcastro> good morning. :D
<seb128> how are you?
<vish> seb128: thanks :)
<Damascene> is there any thing you know about sound applet is missing from the UNE
<thekorn> Damascene, in lucid?
<Damascene> yes
<thekorn> Damascene, I cannot confirm this, I did a fresh install this morning, it's there
<thekorn> hey qense
<Damascene> maybe some update broke it
<Damascene> are you using netbook-launcher?
<qense> hi thekorn
<thekorn> Damascene, yes, netbook-launcher
<Damascene> what is the name of the applet thekorn
<nigelb> persia: Do you mind if I PM?
<Damascene> I might be able to launch it manually
<persia> nigelb: Never, although I may ignore you if I'm busy (or get back to you later), and I'll point you to a channel if I'd rather address whatever is being discussed in public (either for the benefit of others or to keep a record)
<nigelb> hggdh: you around?
<hggdh> nigelb: yes
<thekorn_> hey hggdh
<thekorn_> hggdh, can you please renew my bugsquad membership?
<hggdh> thekorn_: my pleasure
<thekorn_> hggdh, thank you!
<hggdh> thekorn_: should be done (your LP id *is* thekorn, right?)
<thekorn_> hggdh, yes correct
<bdmurray> bug 178038
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 178038 in nspluginwrapper (Ubuntu) "npviewer.bin crashed with SIGSEGV (affects: 2026) (dups: 11)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178038
<bdmurray> Could we get ubot to report the bug heat instead of affects and dups?
<micahg> bdmurray: can it do both?
<bdmurray> I'd imagine but why? heat includes affects and dups
<micahg> bdmurray: yes, but only in a relative fashion
<chrisccoulson> would anyone be interested in arranging a bug day for gnome-power-manager?
<antihacker> anyone know what axel.dav is?
<mahfouz> the "about me" in gnome menu "preferences" does not remember settings
<mahfouz> in lucid
<mahfouz> shld I file a bug?
<mahfouz> which package?
<qense> hello everyone
<bdmurray> mahfouz: whatever provides gnome-about-me
<mahfouz> is it evolution?
<mahfouz> I really don't know
<bdmurray> no, you could check with dpkg -S $(which gnome-about-me)
<bdmurray> gnome-control-center
<mahfouz> ah ok
<bdmurray> so ubuntu-bug gnome-control-center
<bdmurray> or look to see if it's already been reported ;-)
<mahfouz> ok thx
<benje> hello do you know where can i reactive repoort for a program ?
<benje> nothing about it in ubuntu wiki page about apport
<hggdh> benje: what do you mean by 'reactive report for a program"?
<benje> i tell to not report anymore bug about one program but bug repport failed
<benje> re -hurry up
<benje> hggdh: re hurry up apport for program
<hggdh> benje: the blacklist for apport is located under /etc/apport/blacklist.d
<benje> ok thanks hggdh
<benje> hggdh: :/ i don't see jackd in but the repport about it failed
<benje> and i tell to not report it again
<hggdh> benje: look at /var/crash -- you should see a file with the programme name there
<benje> yes there is one
<benje> hggdh: yes i see it , do i need to remove them ?
<hggdh> try renaming it, and reproducing the failure.
<benje> ok hggd
<benje> h
<benje> hggdh: i do it, jack crash again but no apport message
<hggdh> benje: are you running Gnome?
<benje> hggdh: yes
<benje> hggdh: no .crash too
<hggdh> run, from a command line, '/usr/share/apport/apport-gtk -c <crash file name>
<hggdh> replace <crash file name> by the full name of the original crash
<benje> i will use old i move
<hggdh> yes
<benje> hggdh: i have an other file abour lib sound ... do i have to made it with this one too or it will be merge ?
<hggdh> benje: you mean you have another bug to report?
<hggdh> if so, yes, you can report it as with this one (if not reported before)
<benje> yes it  was an old repport when i trying to made both same card working
<benje> ok
<SoftwareExplorer> I have a problem with the Sound Preferences window in Lucid. What package should I file it under?
<benje> hggdh: tell me that repport cannot be reported because the program crash on an assertion failure . but message could not be retreived apport cannot repoort these crash
<benje> hggdh: it tell
<hggdh> SoftwareExplorer: this should be gnome-media (owner of gnome-volume-control
<hggdh> benje: then this is it
<SoftwareExplorer> hggdh: Thanks.
<benje> hggdh: do i have to do a manual repport ?
<hggdh> benje: if we cannot get the error -- in this case, an assertion failure -- it will not help any
<benje> hggdh: even i start jack with trace ?
<hggdh> benje: I understood you already reported the jack failure
<benje> with talking here you mean ?
<hggdh> yes
<benje> hggdh: ok ;),  i have an other bug in lucid but it's about kernel driver of ice1712 that it complain about cs8427 signature
<benje> hggdh: i use two same card ewx24/96. sometimes one card is see somtimes none and sometimes both ( rarelly )
<hggdh> benje: this would be a bug on the linuc package
<benje> hggdh: not really shure, more about kernel driver , don't if it's an ubuntu specific problem i paste dmesg lspci -vvvvv and alsa-base.conf at http://paste.ubuntu.com/384271
<hggdh> benje: still a linux issue
<benje> hggdh: in this post ( dmesg ) no card was see but sometimes one or both
<benje> yes
<plars> anyone here good with audio? I have an unusual problem
<benje> hggdh: do i have to go to kernel bug channel ? i try the option cs8427_timeout of module but it's not better
<hggdh> benje: just open a bug against linux, and explain what happens: ubuntu-bug linux
<benje> ok hggdh thanks
<benje> have nices days
<hggdh> benje: welcome, and thanks for helping
<benje> hggdh: when it talk about upstream, it's previous version or original(not ubuntu specific) kernel ?
<hggdh> benje: I do not follow you here. What upstream are you talking about?
<SoftwareExplorer> To reproduce a bug, I need to reset empathy's config. How do I do this?
<benje> hggdh: i found it it's the linux tree ;) ( upstream kernel )
<benje> hggdh: i try with it to see as it's tell in doc
<benje> SoftwareExplorer in your home directory you have user config of program
<benje> softwareEXplorer in .config
<benje> SoftwareExplorer: in .config of your home directory
<SoftwareExplorer> I have a bug in lucid about the wrong keymap being set if I change to a tty (is that the correct term if I do Ctrl Alt F1?). What package should I file the bug against
<SoftwareExplorer> benje: Sorry I was having problems and switched to a different computer.
<SoftwareExplorer> benje: So were you saying to delete the Empathy folder in .config? Because I tried that and it didn't seem to clear out the accounts in Empathy.
<SoftwareExplorer> Could someone reply to this just to make sure I can see what people are saying? (Haven't seen any replys other than when benje said in .config or your home directory, so I'm wondering if I'm having problems connecting?)
<hggdh> SoftwareExplorer: there is also gconf data for Empathy
<hggdh> SoftwareExplorer: run Applications/System Tools/Configuration Editor to find them
<hggdh> under /apps/Empathy
<SoftwareExplorer> hggdh: OK. Thank you.
<BUGabundo> boas noites
<hggdh> boas, BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> ola Carloste
<Anzenketh> Need Assitance with triaging bug 406837
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 406837 in linux (Ubuntu) "options module crashes, thus cannot suspend my vaio vgn-tz190n (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/406837
<Anzenketh> Should bug 321041 be treaged so it does not show up in our reports.
<ubot4> Anzenketh: Bug 321041 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/321041 is private
<SoftwareExplorer> I already asked this once and either didn't get the answer or didn't see it because of connection problems. The tty I get by doing Ctrl Alt F1 has the wrong keymap. What package should I file the bug against? Ubiquity (for not setting that)? Or something else?
<yofel> Anzenketh: what about bug 321041? Isn't that fixed?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 321041 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with signal 5 in xkl_process_error() (affects: 174) (dups: 54)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/321041
<Anzenketh> I think so should disattach the upstream and close it?
<micahg> Anzenketh: no, upstream is still open
<yofel> hm, posting a comment on the upstream bug that this is fixed and the bug can be closed would be better IMHO
<Anzenketh> OK will do that.
<micahg> Anzenketh: be sure to post what version it's fixed in
<Anzenketh> cccccccbighridhnjjtgjufifjdibfijldrcjhuifeeg
<Anzenketh> Stilly OTP yubikeyt
<charlie-tca> SoftwareExplorer: those keymaps should be set by console-setup
<charlie-tca> Which would be the package
<bdmurray> Anzenketh: there is no need to change bug 528161 to in progress, the upstream watch being in progress is sufficient
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 528161 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Intel wifi cards fail temperature-dependently (affects: 1)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528161
<Anzenketh> Ok so how do we get it off the untriaged report?
<bdmurray> Which report is this?
<Anzenketh> Not really a report more a search
<Anzenketh> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-datecreated&field.status%3Alist=New&field.importance%3Alist=Undecided&assignee_option=none&field.assignee=&field.owner=&field.component=1&field.component=2&field.component-empty-marker=1&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_no_package.used=&search=Search
<bdmurray> well you had it at confimred which would remove it from that search ;-)
<Anzenketh> Oh ya
<Anzenketh> I did didn't I
<Anzenketh> However that is a general question that I really did not get answered. If I feel a bug has enough information ready for a developer to look at bug it is not a "confirmed" bug how do I get it off the untriaged report.
<Anzenketh> Or search.
<bdmurray> Ask someone to set it to triaged for you
<Anzenketh> OK
<bdmurray> Its also possible to confirm bugs that you haven't recreated if they are hardware specific or you've seen the error in the code
<bdmurray> like with a string-fix bug or something
<Anzenketh> Oh ok.
<Anzenketh> That answers that question.
<bdmurray> great!
<Anzenketh> Speeking of bugs needing to be treaged. I think I have givin bug 80399 it's due diligance and it is ready to be marked as such
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 80399 in sendmail (Ubuntu) "sendmail configuration makefile fails (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/80399
<bdmurray> hggdh: still around -^
<hggdh> looking
<Anzenketh> How up to date is the checklist kept. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Checklist becouse I am going to start using it on every bug I touch now.
<charlie-tca> looks mostly up to date,
<Anzenketh> bug 528676 is obtaining packages not in the ubuntu repository correct?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 528676 in apt (Ubuntu) "cannot update, now 25 days since update (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528676
<bdmurray> well the real problem is that domain
<bdmurray> but yes not an ubuntu bug
<jpds> Anzenketh: Nope, not our fault.
<bdmurray> I'd bet there are some dupicates somewhere
<Anzenketh> Thought Invalid it goes.
<jpds> Anzenketh: All Ubuntu mirrors are checked by Launchpad by the mirror prober.
<chrisccoulson> thats not an ubuntu mirror though is it?
<chrisccoulson> it's a medibuntu mirror
<jpds> Yep.
<chrisccoulson> i normally convert those in to a support request
<bdmurray> chrisccoulson: why what would happen from there?
<mr_pouit> (moreover this dns domain is disabled since gutsy)
<jibel> Anzenketh, the reporters says he cannot update since 25 days. The warning is unrelated with his real problem.
<jibel> s/reporters/reporter/
<Anzenketh> I am confused on that.
<Anzenketh> I thought the bug happened due to it could not find the packages.
<Anzenketh> His real issue is he is not keeping his sources.list updated
<Anzenketh> jibel: At least that is what I got
<bdmurray> then why did you mention not using Ubuntu software?
<bdmurray> He is likely using an Ubuntu version of apt just has some goofy sources
<Anzenketh> I was confirming my suspision that it was a invlaid bug due to it is not pulling from ubuntu repos.
<hggdh> actually, I am setting bug 80399 as incomplete
<bdmurray> I mean in the bug your response is a bit off
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 80399 in sendmail (Ubuntu) "sendmail configuration makefile fails (affects: 1)" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/80399
<Anzenketh> Oh ok. Ya I relized that and updated it.
<jibel> he doesn't say what he cannot update ? if it's package from the failing mirror then it's invalid.
<jibel> But if the mirror dns is disabled since gutsy and he cannot update since 25 days only then it's maybe something else.
<jibel> I agree with chrisccoulson this user need support.
<jibel> if you only close as invalid you'll leave him alone without any chance to recover from his mistake (presumably).
<jibel> I would redirect him to a support channel or the answer tracker.
<Anzenketh> you make a good point jibel
<Anzenketh> Can somone translate bug 528751
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 528751 in clamav (Ubuntu) "package clamav 0.95.3+dfsg-1ubuntu0.09.10 failed to install/upgrade: vereistenproblemen - blijft ongeconfigureerd (affects: 1) (dups: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528751
<jibel> Anzenketh, no need for translation the error is "invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/clamav-freshclam not found." when configuring clamav-freshclam
<jibel> Anzenketh, update the title accordingly
<Anzenketh> Working on it.
<jibel> something like : "clamav-freshclam 0.95.3+dfsg-1ubuntu0.09.10 failed to install : exit status 100 -  /etc/init.d/clamav-freshclam not found"
<jibel> Anzenketh, he probably removed a conffile manually or installed a conflicting package by hand.
<jibel> Anzenketh, a purge/reinstall cycle would probably clear this error and it's likely not a bug with the package.
<Anzenketh> purge/reinstall?
<jibel> dpkg --purge clamav-freshclam; apt-get install clamav-freshclam
<Anzenketh> It is amazing how many pepole do not read the launchpad bug report page.
<jibel> Anzenketh, same issue in bug 382265
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 382265 in clamav (Ubuntu) "dpkg: error processing clamav (--configure) (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/382265
<Anzenketh> Ya I figured it was a duplicate.
<Anzenketh> That was going to be my next question.
<SoftwareExplorer> charlie-tca: Thanks. :)
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-02-27
<stevepearce> evening all, I am experiencing a problem with groundcontrol on two machines.
<stevepearce> I would like to know how to debug the issue, but im not too sure how
<stevepearce> basically, I cannot login using my launchpad credentials
<stevepearce> so far, I have tried erasing cache, changing login credentials.
<jpds> stevepearce: Talk to doctormo.
<kermiac_> hmmm... bug 11334 has denegrated into an umm... "not very nice issue" containing nasty 4 letter words  <-- https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/11334/comments/201
<ubot4> kermiac_: Bug 11334 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/11334 is private
<stevepearce> I had a feeling that's who I needed to speak to
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 11334 in ubuntu (and 2 other projects) "MASTER Copy-Paste doesn't work if the source is closed before the paste (affects: 81) (dups: 22)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<kermiac_> we file a question on LP answers to get bug comments modified/ deleted, right?
<jpds> kermiac: Yep.
<bdmurray> well, I don't think that's that bad
<kermiac> bdmurray: aren't we supposed to keep things "family friendly"?
<bdmurray> kermiac: yes, there is some value in the rest of the comment and deleeting it because of 1 word seems a bit extreme to me
<kermiac> yes, I agree... that's why i mentioned modified/ deleted. are LP admins able to simply remove the offending word in the comments?
<bdmurray> I don't believe so, but I'm not certain.
<kamalmostafa> bug process question:  Who should set the "Target to Milestone" value?  E.g. for bug 260406 -- is it appropriate for me (as the triager / FFe-requester) to set the Target Milestone to 10.04 because that's what I *want*?  Or will the Target Milestone get set by somebody else after "approval"?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 260406 in gnuradio (Ubuntu) "Sync gnuradio 3.2.2.dfsg-1 (multiverse) from Debian unstable (main) (affects: 3) (dups: 1)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260406
<kermiac> ok, I'll file a question asking if it can simply be modified or maybe deleted & re-added minus the offending word
<bdmurray> kamalmostafa: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RCBugTargetting
<jpds> kermiac: Well, it's too late for that.
<kermiac> jpds: what do you mean?
<jpds> kermiac: Emails have already been sent, mailing lists already have the word archived.
<kermiac> jpds: ok, I didn't think of that.... I may as well leave it then
<jpds> kermiac: And the next commenter quoted him...
<kamalmostafa> bdmurray: thanks for the pointer -- I think I understand this to mean that there need not be any "Target to Milestone" for this wholly non-release-critical bug.
<kermiac> jpds: yes, i noticed someone else quoted him so i *was* going to ask LP admins to modify that too.... but no point really because, as you said, it's been archived on ML
<kermiac> ty for the discussion bdmurray & jpds :)
<bdmurray> kamalmostafa: we could target to lucid if you like though and it'd be a target of opportunity
<jpds> kermiac: Also the lists get archived on USENET, which you're never going to be able to delete stuff from. :-/
<kermiac> oh, I didn't realise it was also archived on usenet. you learn something new every day... ty jpds :)
<kamalmostafa> bdmurray: no, actually i wouldn't want to imply in any way that this sync is 'critical' for Lucid (and I bet it will get approved regardless) -- I was more curious about how I was supposed to use that field (or, as it turns out, not use it).
<Anzenketh> There that spreadsheet should improve the quality of my checks by a great multitude
<Anzenketh> Sujest Wishlist bug 528781 possibley 100 Papercuts.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 528781 in empathy (Ubuntu) "Empathy doesn't give irc option in account setup wizard (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528781
<kermiac> Anzenketh: bug 528781 was marked as dupe. Original upstream bug states that this is by design
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 528781 in empathy (Ubuntu) "Empathy doesn't give irc option in account setup wizard (dup-of: 433714)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528781
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 433714 in empathy (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "initial empathy account wizard does not offer IRC as an account (affects: 4) (dups: 1)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/433714
<kermiac> Anzenketh: but they (upstream) are currently discussing if this behavoiur should be changed
<Anzenketh> I am starting to get anoyed with a feature missing in openoffice. I have half the mind to write a patch and submit it.
<Anzenketh> Bit scared too becouse I am not the best programer in the world.
<Anzenketh> Still novice.
<Anzenketh> Thanks for the help on that kermiac
<kermiac> np Anzenketh :)
<ddecator> anyone know how i can add/edit stock responses to the firefox-lp-improvements add-on?
<kermiac> ddecator: should be a link to edit responses when you are using them on a bug report
<kermiac> hang on, I didn't explain it very well
<kermiac> at the end of the list of responses there is reload & edit. just click edit
<kermiac> you need to be on a bug report page to do this afaik
<ddecator> kermiac, and so there is...i wondered what that link did, haha
<kermiac> well now you know :)
<ddecator> this is gonna be a big help...thanks kermiac =)
<kermiac> np ddecator :)
<ddecator> i'm doing some cleanup for firefox and i'm using the same things over and over, but they aren't included by default
<kermiac> yeah, so now you can add it. don't forget you can also change the task,importance,status, etc when you add in a new response
<ddecator> yah i just noticed that. very nice
<kermiac> yup, it is :) It saves us a lot of hard work
<Anzenketh> I desided to work on linking upstream bugs using QA report http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/launchpad-database/unlinked-bugwatch.html
<kermiac> well, maybe not *hard* work, but it does make triaging a lot easier :)
<ddecator> and faster
<Anzenketh> If the bug is upstream but is not confirmed upstream or downstream what do we do with the bug triage it as normal?
<ddecator> Anzenketh, we triage our reports separately from the upstream reports
<kermiac> and ddecator beat me to it :)
<Anzenketh> Ok so the answer is yes
 * kermiac nods
<ddecator> i try my best ;)
<Anzenketh> That looked like something rather easy for me to do.
<Anzenketh> When does the tracker run?
<Anzenketh> I found a bug marked closed upstream but after I added the tracker it is not marked closed downstream
<kermiac> I *may* be able to help... bug #?
<ddecator> Anzenketh, upstream links don't automatically change our statuses, only the status of the link
<nigelb> Anzenketh: upstream gnome?
<Anzenketh> nope this is a kernal upstream
<nigelb> a few upstream trackers are currently disabled, so you need to add a comment about upstream fix/close and do the needful downstream
<Anzenketh> I know gnome Upstream does not due to the !
<nigelb> on another node, launchpad takes some timeto update the upstream trackers
<Anzenketh> I figured that was the case that is why I asked the question.
<Anzenketh> Well sence I know it is closed I will just close it.
<ddecator> i forgot to save my new replies -_-
<nigelb> ddecator: lol, gm scripts?
<ddecator> nigelb, yah, i hit reload before saving them, haha
 * nigelb has done it plenty
<Anzenketh> freedesktop trackers are always xorg packages right?
<Anzenketh> Nevermind answered my own question
<ddecator> there we go!
<ddecator> that's going to save a lot of time
<Anzenketh> Trying to figure out how to attach the upstream for bug http://launchpad.net/bugs/521163
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 521163 in ttf-wqy-zenhei (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "WenQuanYi Zen Hei is prioritised above Japanese fonts for Japanese language text (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<ddecator> dinner time, bbl
<phixxor> heyo -- I have a but that's unassigned and is said to expire in two weeks -- is there anything I can do about it? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/322592
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 322592 in linux (Ubuntu) "Support, but poor support, added for WUSB54Gv2 - wifi problem" [Medium,Incomplete]
<Anzenketh> There now it is not
<Anzenketh> 8.04 is losing support in april can you test it on a live cd of lucid.
<rww> April 20*11*...
<rww> LTS is 3 year support on the desktop, 5 on server.
<Anzenketh> I must have read that wrong
<Anzenketh> It is a desktop install
<Anzenketh> though
<rww> 8.04 came out in April 2008 (hence the version number). 2008 + 3 = 2011.
<phixxor> well the problem continues to exist in karmic
<phixxor> it's actually gotten worse, it seems
<phixxor> downloading the live alpha 3 :)
<Anzenketh> lucid is likely to get more attention due to it is the next LTS
<Anzenketh> If it is not in lucid a bug fix may be on it's way.
<Anzenketh> Yay for 5 days I have been touching 5 bugs a day.
<phixxor> I forget, can old PCs boot from cd rws
<kermiac> Anzenketh: I have added the upstream bugwatch to bug 521163. I believe i have done it correctly, but am not 100% as I don't know much at all about the referenced package
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 521163 in ttf-wqy-zenhei (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "WenQuanYi Zen Hei is prioritised above Japanese fonts for Japanese language text (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/521163
<Anzenketh> ????? X just restarted on me
<Anzenketh> Looks good
<Anzenketh> But I only started about 5 days ago
<Anzenketh> Do not know what to do with bug 528277 He can not start the live cd at all just gets a no signal.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 528277 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "screen goes blank when booting to live environment with some nouveau Graphics Cards (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528277
<zubin71> could smone tell me when the next bug week is going to be held?
<Anzenketh> It is being held on my birthday
<Anzenketh> Not that that helps you much
<Anzenketh> March 9th
<zubin71> Anzenketh: i`ll be around to wish you then! :)
<zubin71> Anzenketh: thnkx for the info!
<ddecator> what's up?
<Anzenketh> Going though all my existing bugs
<Anzenketh> That I am watching
<zubin71> Anzenketh: are you a python developer? what kind of bugs do you work on? just curious...
<Anzenketh> Not watching touching.
<Anzenketh> Treaging.
<Anzenketh> I don't know python yet
<Anzenketh> Just C++,c, Perl, PHP, Java.
<Anzenketh> And just the basics of those.
<Damascene> hi,
<ddecator> hey Damascene
<Damascene> hey ddecator
<Damascene> Is page for lucid bugs like the one for qa iso testing tema
<Damascene> team
<ddecator> what do you mean by a page for lucid bugs?
<Damascene> one minute
<Damascene> like this http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<ddecator> i've never done official iso testing so i'm not sure how that site works. are you asking if there is a similar page for lucid?
<Damascene> yes
<Damascene> only lucid bugs
<Damascene> I might search for lucid but I want the professional way
<ddecator> you can go to launchpad, go to ubuntu, then bugs, and there should be a link on the right where you can select "lucid" to see all lucid bugs, but there isn't really a site that i know of where there is postings of specific bugs that need testing...other than some bugs have a tag saying they need dev-release testing
<Damascene> ok, hope some one give another way
<ddecator> are you looking to test bugs in lucid?
<Damascene> yes
<ddecator> ah, in that case you should (theoretically) be able to find bugs with the 'needs-devrelease-testing' tag, but usually this isn't added since we either test it ourselves or have the reporter test their bug on a live cd since they know how to reproduce the bug...
<Damascene> I think maybe the tag "lucid" is enough
<ddecator> that can work too, although you'll also find bugs that have already been tested in lucid, so you'd just have to sift through the results
<Anzenketh> The problem comes into play is most pepole do not know to add the tag lucid.
<ddecator> it's not that we don't know, it just really easy to forget
<Anzenketh> No I am talking about the reporters
<ddecator> that's true too
<ddecator> bug triagers forget to add them too...i should probably go through my subscribed reports and check the tags, haha
<Anzenketh> In the perfect world we would not need so many pepole in the bug squad becouse everyone would be able to follow the instructions on the bug reporting page.
<Anzenketh> ddecator: May I recommend creating a spreadsheet checklist
<Anzenketh> Helped me a lot on DUH I forgot to add that.
<ddecator> Anzenketh, haha, i hate using spreadsheets so i just need to get in the habit of checking
<Anzenketh> If you hate creating them then I can send you mine.
<ddecator> Anzenketh, thanks, but that's alright, tags are just about the only thing i forget to double-check. if i follow a list, then i don't learn to do it automatically...just a personal thing
<Anzenketh> Ahh that makes sence
<ddecator> my main problem is tags don't seem altogether as important to me as everything else since i just use google to search for bugs, and that searches the descriptions which almost always has the ubuntu version listed
<ddecator> especially since there is a site with tags we should use, but not many people follow that site, so it doesn't exactly make searching consistent =p
<Anzenketh> Tags Increae the liklyhood that they will get adressed
<Anzenketh> For example the patch tag will likely be looked at by a developer reviewing code
<Anzenketh> lucid for those wanting to work on lucid issues
<Anzenketh> Makes things a lot easier to find.
<ddecator> true, the tags included in the lp-improvement add-on are important
 * Anzenketh needs to keep a eye on why OO is crashing on me.
<ddecator> is it consistent with a certain action?
<Anzenketh> nope
<Anzenketh> that is the problem
 * Anzenketh is going to uninstall the ubuntu version and install the non ubuntu version to make sure it is not something ubuntu did.
<ddecator> 3.2 has been stable for me
<Anzenketh> You don't like spreadsheets
<ddecator> but i'm also a college student who has to write a LOT of papers
<Anzenketh> This is in calc
<ddecator> well you never said that
<Anzenketh> ddecator:  you a member of 5 a day?
<ddecator> Anzenketh, yes
<Anzenketh> bug 1 is funny
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 1 in tilix (and 16 other projects) "Microsoft has a majority market share (affects: 218)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<ddecator> also very famous amongst the community =)
<Anzenketh> OHh I figured out what I can do with my extra laptop
<ddecator> make it a server?
<Anzenketh> Nope lucid install testing.
<Anzenketh> I have a server
<Anzenketh> It is running 8.04 LTS
<ddecator> alright, i have a question. if a reporter says that the bug is fixed in a new release, then marks it "fix released" but there is no specific evidence in the changelogs for the fix, should i change it to "invalid" and mark that it's closed because of the fact that the update fixed it?
<Anzenketh> I belive the lp addon marks it as fix released
<Anzenketh> Let me check
<ddecator> the "unknown fix" marks it inavlid
<ddecator> invalid
<Anzenketh> Hum.
<Anzenketh> Ya
<Anzenketh> It makes sence with invalid
<Anzenketh> You should have installed your update
<ddecator> well it was just an old untouched bug
<ddecator> kermiac, do you think it's appropriate to switch it to "invalid"?
<kermiac> ddecator: bug #?
<ddecator> bug 500708
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 500708 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Gtk Error Message (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500708
<ddecator> might have never been a firefox problem to begin with given the error message
 * kermiac is looking
<kermiac> seems like possibly a configuration issue to me
<kermiac> and
<kermiac> Bugs resolved after update or config change
<kermiac> Ocassionally bug reporters will indicate that a bug has been fixed after some software update or after changing a configuration value back to its default value. These bug reports should be set to 'Invalid' since we don't know the root cause. When closing the bug report it is a good idea to take an opportunity to let the reporter know how to manage bug statuses.
<kermiac> so invalid would make sense
<ddecator> kermiac, thanks, just wanted a second opinion
<kermiac> np ddecator :)
<ddecator> and thanks for your opinion too Anzenketh , i just wanted a -control opinion as well =)
<kermiac> I'm only a new -control member ddecator - still learning too :)
<Anzenketh> You are better then me I only joined 5 days ago
<kermiac> well, you're doing a rocking job so far Anzenketh - thanks for all of your help :)
<ddecator> kermiac, true, but i still value you're opinion. and, i may be a -control member soon too ;)
<Anzenketh> 5 days and 70 bugs later?????
<kermiac> ddecator: yeah, I saw your application :)
<ddecator> kermiac, got one +1 so far
<kermiac> excellent :)
<Anzenketh> A +1?
<ddecator> Anzenketh, it just means that one of the reviewers approves of me being a -control member
<jazz> has anyone mention the f-stop bug?
<ddecator> jazz, can you be more specific?
<jazz> where it crshes on opening?
<ddecator> have you checked lp?
<jazz> i have  i fixed mine
<Anzenketh> kermiac: do you know what bug gravity means?
<ddecator> did you find a report?
<ddecator> jazz, ^
<jazz> ddecator,  i did http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8841324 comment #10
<jazz> i changed my theme and it sovled my problem...but if i revert back to my theme it still breaks
<ddecator> jave you looked for an official bug report?
<ddecator> have*
<kermiac> Anzenketh: basically it refers to how much of an impact the bug is having
<Anzenketh> Ahhh ok
<kermiac> habg on a sec... I think brian murray wrote something about it on his blog
<Anzenketh> So those would be high targets to get triaged.
<jazz> ddecator,  no i have not.
<kermiac> Anzenketh: http://www.murraytwins.com/blog/?p=40
<Anzenketh> kermiac: looking
<ddecator> jazz, it looks like it was reported. let me see if i can find it...
<kermiac> Anzenketh: here's the report brian (i am pretty sure it's brian) looks after   http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/bugnumbers/yesterday.html
<jazz> ddecator,  i  didnt think it was a bug so i asked in the channel i was in and  had help sussing  it out.
<Anzenketh> Ya that is what poped the question.
<ddecator> jazz, well it's not behaving how it should, so it makes it a bug =), https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/f-spot/+bug/520186
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 520186 in f-spot (Ubuntu) "opens for a few seconds then closes. (affects: 2)" [Medium,Incomplete]
<jazz> i never opened up the program before  and when i do it crashed... bad things always happen to me
<kermiac> Anzenketh: you can see at the bottom of the report what factors make up the total gravity of the bug(s)
<Anzenketh> Yep
<Anzenketh> I am all for working smarter that is why I am asking
<ddecator> jazz, go ahead and click the "does this bug affect you?" link at the top of the report =)
<ddecator> jazz, you can also try to run the commands pedro mentioned at the top since the reporter couldn't seem to get it to work right
<ddecator> jazz, then add the file produced. but up to you, you don't have to if you're not comfortable with the command line
<jazz> ddecator,  i dont see where it affect me  up top
<ddecator> jazz, it's right under the title. it should say "This bug affects 2 people. Does this bug affect you?"
<ddecator> jazz, just click that link and select "Yes"
<jazz> just says this bug affect 2  people
<ddecator> jazz, you might need to be signed into launchpad to do that then
<jazz> one sec let me sign  in
<jazz> ddecator,  yeah i got it signing in  was the ticket.. ok
 * Anzenketh is excited becouse he has himself a live testing system not a vm
<ddecator> Anzenketh, that's always nicer
<ddecator> jazz, thanks! now you can either leave it as is and know that it's reported, or if you want to help then you can try to produce the file pedro asked for. up to you
<Anzenketh> I rememberd I had a Old System lying around.
<jazz> ddecator,  (im new been using since 9.10) i'd like to help becuase it isnt working with a theme i enjoy ubuntu with
<ddecator> jazz, alright, i can help you out then
<ddecator> jazz, to start, use the theme that caused it to crash
<jazz> ddecator,  i still have the paste bin up from  earlier
<ddecator> jazz, what does it contain?
<jazz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/384853/
<ddecator> looks the same as the description, so you don't need to add that
<jazz> ddecator,  i googled  line 19  and  it lead me to the forum where i read switching themes  was a work around (i guess)
<ddecator> jazz, good deal, workarounds are always nice, but getting the program to work without workarounds is even nicer ;)
<jazz> ddecator,  so we got a third bug report, and a crash report. whats next?
<ddecator> jazz, you ran the commands from the comment?
<jazz> nope....
<ddecator> what third bug report and crash report are you talking about then?
<jazz> wich comment?
<jazz> oh i was the 3rd since  there was two others affected...
<ddecator> jazz, oh alright. comment #1 has a several commands that will produce a report. you should need to run each one separately. want me to walk you through it?
<jazz> yes  please ifn you dont  mind.
<ddecator> not at all. before you begin, can you please let me know what version of ubuntu you are using and can you confirm that you are using the latest version of f-spot?
<ddecator> before we begin*
<jazz> ok 9.10 and  a sec on f-spot
<jazz> f-spot is  0.6.15 from the help>about  on the progra,
<ddecator> perfect! alright, let me just run the commands myself a second so i know what they will do...
<jazz> ok
 * Anzenketh is thinking of orgenizing a bug hug day
<ddecator> jazz, sorry, i'm having some trouble with it so it's taking me a sec to figure out...
<kermiac> Anzenketh: for what app?
<Anzenketh> Haven't decided yet
<jazz> ddecator,  no worries.
<Anzenketh> I need to see what one needs the most help in my opinion
<kermiac> ok, let me know if you decide... If it's something I know about I'll help out :)
<jazz> ddecator,  in the mean time bugs can be defined by something not working as intended?
<kermiac> Anzenketh: you seen the wiki info about hug days?
<Anzenketh> That is what braught up the comment
<kermiac> ok :)
<ddecator> jazz, correct
<Anzenketh> Last bug hug day was last month
<kermiac> yeah, that was the kernel one, i think
<kermiac> suspend/resume issues
 * kermiac missed it due to work commitments :(
<jazz> ddecator, is trhere a channel to launchpad guys?
<ddecator> jazz, do you mean a channel for the launchpad admins?
<jazz> how can i contact them about  passwords username and  profiles?
<ddecator> for your launchpad account?
<jazz> yes,
<ddecator> kermiac, do you have any gdb experience?
<kermiac> ddecator: not really, sorry mate
 * Anzenketh is trying to remember what gdb is.
<Anzenketh> Ahh that
<ddecator> kermiac, np, i just can't get gdb to recognize f-spot as an executable file, even if i run it with sudo
<Anzenketh> You really do go all out don't you ddecator
<kermiac> strange
<ddecator> jazz, what are you wondering about your lp account?
<ddecator> Anzenketh, it was requested in the report, haha
<jazz> when  i first got redirected to the launchpad site i wasnt sure of  LP. and gave my spamcatcher email. (you know the one where you give ppl but you dont check it but once every 2 months)
<Anzenketh> Ahh
<kermiac> ddecator: want me to fire up my karmic vm & have a look?
<ddecator> kermiac, what are you on right now?
<ddecator> jazz, so you just want to change your email?
<kermiac> jaunty on this particular box, but I've got karmic & lucid boxes... plus vm's
<jazz> the pass word  on the account  im on now and  the other profile  can be deleted pretty much
<ddecator> kermiac, well lets give a shot in jaunty...try 'gdb f-spot' and tell me if it comes back saying it doesn't recognize the format
<ddecator> jazz, what do you mean that the password can be deleted?
<jazz> i got 2 "profile" with lp. i only need the one,
<kermiac> not recognised on jaunty either.... I'll look into it a bit
<ddecator> kermiac, thanks, i appreciate it. i checked and the file is executable and running f-spot from the terminal works fine. idk much about how gdb works though
<ddecator> jazz, so you just want to deactivate one of the accounts?
<jazz> i guess after a while they will just delete it for inactivity then, ...
<jazz> dda yep,..
<ddecator> jazz, if you sign into the account you want to deactivate, then click the name in the top right corner (so it brings it to the profile page), you can click "change details" in the top right, then at the bottom is an option to deactivate the account
<jazz> it aint a big deal i was  wondering if they had admins or  the ling  for deactivating
<ddecator> jazz, yes there are admins, but we usually only bother them for things like people needing to be banned due to purposefully messing up reports or harassing users
<kermiac> ddecator: found it on the wiki
<Anzenketh> kermiac: the majority of work on cordnating a bug day comes before the day right?
<kermiac> To obtain a backtrace from a Mono application such as Beagle or F-Spot, use Mono's --debug option, e.g.
<kermiac> mono --debug /usr/lib/f-spot/f-spot.exe
<kermiac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<ddecator> kermiac, perfect! thanks
<ddecator> i was looking at that page but didn't notice that section
<kermiac> np ddecator - it worked here
<ddecator> jazz, you ready to try and get that report?
<jazz> guys want to know something funny about this bug repot?  i never used f-stop before or know what it does. 2 nights ago i think i tried to open it and  it wouldnt  lol
<jazz> ddecator,  lets do it
<ddecator> jazz, alright, do you have the theme set that caused it to crash?
<jazz> not applied atm, but its installed   when i right click
<ddecator> jazz, apply it. we need to make f-spot crash ;)
<jazz> ok done
<ddecator> alright, try to open f-spot to make sure it will still crash
<jazz>  :0 yep
<ddecator> good! so f-spot is closed now, yes? (since it crashed)
<jazz> yep
<ddecator> alright, then open a terminal and run 'mono --debug /usr/lib/f-spot/f-spot.exe' (without the quotes)
<ddecator> f-spot should open then, with any luck, crash like before
<kermiac> Anzenketh: yes, that's right. I believe that you need to do a fair amount of work before the actual bug day - it should all be laid out in the wiki.
<kermiac> Anzenketh: I haven't organised a bug day
<jazz> is there a space between --debug and /usr  it wrapped on xchat
<Anzenketh> Ya I know I just figured you were around for one once.
<ddecator> jazz, yes
<ddecator> jazz, you can also copy-paste if you want
<jazz> ddecator,  i was never abled to copy-paste in x chat how do i do that? also program open and crash as you said
<kermiac> Anzenketh: This is a good outline of what kind of things need to be organised before the bug day - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/BugDays
<ddecator> jazz, i never noticed you couldn't do that...using ctrl+c may work for copying but i'm not sure
<ddecator> yah ctrl+c works
<ddecator> anyway, is there a bunch of output in the terminal?
<jazz> ddecator,  yes there is text  in terminal
<jazz> ctrl c did work  thanks learn new things!
<ddecator> jazz, alright, keep the terminal open for now until i see what the output is. can you copy the output into a paste bin like before?
<ddecator> (keyboard shortcuts are always fun to learn =))
<jazz> yes one  momemnt.
<ddecator> ty
<ddecator> Anzenketh, organizing a bug day is something that is good to do with a mentor =)
<jazz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/384924/
<jazz> ddecator, ^
<ddecator> same output as before...hm
<Anzenketh> ddecator: Ya would love to no mentor yet.
<ddecator> Anzenketh, usually takes a while. you applied for one though, yes?
<Anzenketh> Ya
<ddecator> jazz, let me look into it a sec
<jazz> also if you dont mind and have the time can you explain whats being done  so as i can learn?
<jazz> ddecator,  take your time
<ddecator> jazz, we're trying to get a report that tells us what exactly is causing the crash so we can know how to fix it
<jazz> ddecator,  :0 yeh the over all point. but what was the command line  you had me type.
<ddecator> aha!
<jazz> xD
<ddecator> jazz, i didn't have you type the right thing before, but i got it figured out
<jazz> sweet, lets give the right one a go!
<ddecator> jazz, alright, open the terminal, then type (or copy paste ;)) 'gdb /usr/lib/f-spot/f-spot.exe'
<ddecator> kermiac, this is something good to know for the future
<jazz> ddecator,  a new termina;?
<ddecator> jazz, preferably, so there isn't the old output cluttering everything
<ddecator> jazz, you can close the old terminal
<jazz> done
<ddecator> alright, in the same terminal, run 'break gdk_x_error'
<ddecator> it will ask you a question. put 'y' for yes and hit enter
<jazz> i got a (gdb) and my cursor
<ddecator> yes, that's right. did you type the second command yet?
<jazz> nope, was waiting incase it wasnt finsihed
<ddecator> jazz, go ahead, it's a command that we're giving to gdb
<jazz> ok breakpoint 1 (gdk_x_error) pending
<ddecator> good, now enter 'run --sync'
<jazz> ddecator,  thats another meaning as to explain what were doing --- ok
<jazz> back to the  (gdb)
<ddecator> jazz, we're using gdb, a program, to watch f-spot open and crash, so then it will tell us what caused it
<ddecator> ok, with the terminal still open, launch f-spot from your applications menu and have it crash
<Anzenketh> Ugh
<Anzenketh> my lucid i386 iso is broken.
<jazz> ran and crashed
<ddecator> jazz, good, now go back to the terminal and run 'thread apply all bt'
<jazz> ddecator,  last txt is ---type <return> to continue, or q<return> to quit---
<ddecator> one sec, let me get it on my comp...
<ddecator> jazz, keep hitting the <return> key until you get (gdb) again
<jazz> ddecator,  2 times, got ot
<ddecator> jazz, perfect. can you paste bin all of the results for me?
<jazz> one sec.
<jazz> ddecator,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/384933/
<jazz> ddecator,  mind if i pm'ed  you?
<ddecator> unfortunately i have no idea what backtrace should look like, but that's what commands were requested, so we can add that to the report as a comment
<ddecator> jazz, go ahead
<jazz> so then copy the pastebin link  as a comment?
<ddecator> yes, just put at the top that you ran the command differently in order to get it to run properly. i subscribed to the bug so i can monitor what happens. you can subscribe too if you want emails updating you on any more comments added to the report
<jazz> one sec  let me post the comment.
<ddecator> sure thing. and, if you want to subscribe to the bug, just click the "Subscribe" button on the right side, at the top of the whole list of names
<kermiac> Anzenketh: did you check the iso md5sum to ensure it wasn't corrupt?
<Anzenketh> I keep on forgeting to do that
<Anzenketh> It was alpha 2 anyways
<ddecator> Anzenketh, does the comp have an nvidia graphics card?
<jazz> ddecator,  that pastebin link for the gdb was what was asked for right?
<Anzenketh> Mine that I am working on yes
<ddecator> jazz, yes, that last pastebin you put. that's the output requested
<Anzenketh> That is part of the reason why I was excited to do this due to some of the issues with lucid and nvidia
<jazz> ddecator,  cuz we did a few just making sure i post the right one.  safe to close the terminals?
<ddecator> Anzenketh, i know alpha 3 has some trouble with nouveau (for nvidia) and plymouth...for some people (including me), hitting <enter> returns you to gdm, haha
<Anzenketh> Do you know a master bug for that.
<ddecator> jazz, please wait till i see the comment and verify it has everything we need
<ddecator> Anzenketh, yah, let me find it...
<Anzenketh> Becouse that one if it is not done and triaged yet it needs to be.
<kermiac> Anzenketh: if you want to save some time/bandwidth when updating your iso to alpha 3, you  should look at zsync
<ddecator> Anzenketh, bug 522692
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 522692 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "Pressing <Enter> key causes gdm to restart on VGA16FB system (affects: 34) (dups: 2)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522692
<ddecator> branched off of the fixed bug report
<jazz> ddecator,  ok i sent the comment  and this is a copy and paste from the earlier conversation i had with a team member about this ...
<jazz> ddecator, After testing, this seems to be a problem with gtk+-2.0 pixmap engine. Any theme using the pixmap engine crashes with fspot in the same manner.
<jazz> which brought the workaround of not using my theme hehehe :)
<Anzenketh> kermiac: ya unfortently my cdrom did not burn the last few ico's verry well
<kermiac> Anzenketh: you could always use the usb startup disk creator to get around optical drive issues
<kermiac> if you have a flash drive
<Anzenketh> Good point.
<kermiac> :)
<ddecator> jazz, alright, good, i also saved a copy of the backtrace jic. you can also put that idea as a comment on the report so the devs can look into that possibility =)
<ddecator> Anzenketh, burning at the slowest speed also helps with burning live cds
<jazz> ddecator,  the gtk2.0 comment
<ddecator> jazz, yes. was that from the forums?
<Anzenketh> Just relized something
<ddecator> what's that?
<jazz> i think so,
<Anzenketh> USB installers are great for testing hardware
<Anzenketh> I don't need a extra system
<ddecator> jazz, then just say something like "The following was suggested as a possible cause on the Ubuntu forums: <copy of comment> <link to forum page if you have it>"
<ddecator> Anzenketh, usb works just like a live cd, so not all bugs will show up. up to you though =)
<Anzenketh> Duno about that.
<Anzenketh> maby ones hdd related but that is about it
<ddecator> yah the difference is minimal...and you can setup the usb to save settings and allow you to install software. however, i've had usb loaders stop working on me without being able to work out the problem
<ddecator> could be the image went bad somewhere, could be an update issue...but without a recovery mode, no way to tell ;)
<Anzenketh> If the USB installer works that is great becouse then I get to test it on a wide range of systems.
<kermiac> Anzenketh: I was suggesting that you use usb creator to do an install (as a workaround for your optical drive issues) as what ddecator said is right - it's pretty much like a live cd
<jazz> ddecator,  check it out then, i posted the comment.
<Anzenketh> cccccccbighrvkrrfvbfgrucugcdbrkucdbfdtgctbli
<ddecator> jazz, looks good, although comment #10 on the forum doesn't show that quote for me...
<jazz> ddecator,  from the original pastebin we googled line 19 and followed it to the page and comment 10 was what got us  thinking changeing  themes would be a workaround
<jazz>  brb
<ddecator> ah, ic
<ddecator> well there, that was a good learning experience =)
<jazz> im back
 * kermiac agrees
<ddecator> wb jacob
<jazz> im quite happy.
<ddecator> jazz, sorry we don't have a workaround right now that will allow you to use the theme you want along with f-spot...but hopefully the devs will be able to fix the issue for 10.04 =)
<jazz> ddecator,  its ok, its a workaround to get it to work,  i change themes often. in fact i use drapes and was going to look into epidermis
 * ddecator loves his homosapien custom metacity with the human theme
<jazz> once i find a theme wot i like then i leave themes alone.  however many look too plain or cartoony
<jazz> brb
<ddecator> jazz, it's kinda plain, but you can adjust homosapien to look how you want (http://www.zacbarton.com/homosapien/customizer/) and it works with f-spot, haha
<jazz> haha ....well first let me see what the darn thing looks like and what fspot does.
 * Anzenketh just love how development hooks slow things down
<ddecator> Anzenketh, what do you mean?
<Anzenketh> It is taking forever to start the Live session.
<ddecator> for alpha 3?
<Anzenketh> ya
<ddecator> started on my comp in less than 30 sec
<kermiac> alpha3 boots in about 12 secs for me :)
<ddecator> installed or live?
<kermiac> installed
<ddecator> very nice, mines live...i couldn't believe it at first
<ddecator> 3:00am already?
<kermiac> not here, lol
<ddecator> where are you?
<kermiac> only 8pm here :)
<kermiac> australia
<Anzenketh> ddecator: I think that that bug hit me too
<ddecator> o_O
<ddecator> kermiac, very nice, i want to visit australia someday
<Anzenketh> Where you have to press enter to get gdm to come up
<ddecator> Anzenketh, after you login, does hitting <enter> return you to gdm?
<Anzenketh> Oh
<Anzenketh> Duno have not been able to login yet
<ddecator> what's it doing?
<Anzenketh> I duno
<Anzenketh> Cant bring up a terminal
<ddecator> do you have a black screen with just a white cursor?
<Anzenketh> Think so I did a few other things though
<Anzenketh> what was that bug again
<ddecator> mine?
<ddecator> or rather the one i'm experiencing?
<ddecator> it's, after you auto-login, if you hit <enter> at ANY time, you end up back at gdm. it used to crash x, but it's been "fixed" enough that it just seems to log you out, haha
<Anzenketh> Nope I got a blank screen white curor
<Anzenketh> cursor*
<ddecator> try restarting the comp. i had that the first time but restarting worked for me (for some reason)
 * Anzenketh wishes had access to Vertual terminals on the live install.
<jazz> i made ramen noodels just now, i  put crushed red peppers, but the lid was broken and  i got a  jar full of crushed red peppers  in my ramen... ;(
<ddecator> haha, that sucks
<jazz> ddecator,  so terminal can be closed safley  now?
<ddecator> jazz, oh, haha, sorry, forgot abou that. yes, go ahead
<Anzenketh> does it have a # with a blinking cursor
<Anzenketh> Oh wait that is linux
<jazz> yes it does, i dont mind red peppers i love spicey but when my  food taste like the inside of a woodchipper....
<Anzenketh> unix
 * Anzenketh just aged himself on how long he has been using linux
<jazz> i got a(gdb) still
<ddecator> Anzenketh, mine was, after selecting the option to run without changing the system, it went to a black screen with a white cursor and froze...but i just remembered that only happened when i was trying to get it to work in vbox...
<ddecator> jazz, that's fine, just close the terminal anyway
 * Anzenketh loves the terminal and how it is not crippled
<ddecator> Anzenketh, did you get it to boot?
<Anzenketh> Waiting.
<ddecator> still?
<Anzenketh> Yep
<Anzenketh> I told you it was slow
<ddecator> is it a really old system?
<Anzenketh> Um centrino processer
<Anzenketh> So ya
<ddecator> still seems like it would have booted by now...it didn't freeze?
<Anzenketh> Nope the cdrom is reading away
<ddecator> good deal
 * ddecator wants to be a bugsquad mentor someday
<ddecator> and an ubuntu member ;)
<Anzenketh> You would make a good one.
<jazz> ddecator,  you might unofficially become one lol
<ddecator> jazz, that's fine with me, haha
<ddecator> that's why i'm always in this channel when i'm on irc
<jazz> i use x chat and try to make it so whn iopen it  the rooms i am in open too but that dont happen
<jazz> only thr  ubuntu  chan does
<ddecator> my ubuntu geekiness has gotten to the point that we were talking about empathy in my psych class, and my first thought was the im client...
<ddecator> jazz, did you add it to your fav channels? (i use xchat too)
<jazz> aye,
<jazz> i dont know how to get to my fave chans either  lol
<ddecator> XChat > Network List... > FreeNode > Edit > Favorite Channels
<ddecator> any channels you add in there (use the "..." icon to make it easier) will automatically be joined when you get on xchat
<ddecator> also make sure FreeNode is set to auto connect
<ddecator> (same edit window)
<jazz> i get the connect screen  at the  xchat>networklist>freenode
<ddecator> did you hit "Edit" on the right?
<jazz> oh duh!....
<ddecator> ;)
<jazz> must be them red peppers
<ddecator> we'll just say it is, haha
<jazz> sweet thanks, now how do i get you profile  in LP
<ddecator> how do you view it? http://www.launchpad.net/~ddecator
<ddecator> i'm gonna get a jabber id whenever they allow registration again...
<jazz> i use pidgin  to keep with my facebook and  myspace fiends
<ddecator> i use empathy...i know pidgin is still better, but i think empathy has a lot of potential with the telepathy network, so i'm adopting it early
<jazz> what is  5 a day participant?
<ddecator> jazz, 5 a day participants agree to try and work on at least 5 bugs a day
<yofel> jazz: you will then be listed on http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/five-a-day/
<ddecator> hey yofel !
<yofel> hi  ddecator
<ddecator> idk what's going on that the stats page keeps saying i haven't met my 5 a day...
<jazz> i havent even set that up. is empathy like pidgin where you have to have chat set up  to import into pidgin
<ddecator> empathy works just like pidgin, and can import settings from pidgin, it just doesn't have quite as many features or as many settings yet
<yofel> ddecator: hm? you *are* listed on the stats page...
<jazz> lol i only have and use facebook and myspace chat.  and thats barely
<ddecator> yofel, for me it just shows that i got 2 weeks at one point, but it doesn't say i got my 5 a day yesterday (even though i worked on 6 or 7 bugs)
<Anzenketh> ddecator is your email public
<yofel> ah yeah, that seems to be messed up sometimes
<yofel> Anzenketh: he wouldn't show up at all if that weren't the case
<ddecator> Anzenketh, yup, it was keeping track before
<ddecator> yofel, so it has happened before?
<ddecator> (btw, congrats on -control yofel , last i talked with you, you were still waiting to get reviewed)
<yofel> ddecator: well, sometimes it doesn't show me on the 'currently on a 5 a day streak (5/7 days)' list
<Anzenketh> I just confirmed a bug in OO time to file it
<yofel> ddecator: thx, I hope brian gets to review your application soon
<ddecator> yofel, hm...well maybe it really is keeping track and it's just not displaying right...idk, i've made it a point to work on, at least commenting, 5 different bugs a day
<ddecator> ty yofel , i hope so too =)
<jazz> ok how would  i know what to do or commands to run tofix bugs. like earlier ddecator  when i asked what we was doing
<ddecator> jazz, just something you learn over time...i didn't know about those commands, i only knew to have you run them because pedro (my mentor and much more experienced than me) asked the reporter to run them
 * Anzenketh is wondering how he knows who is on that does bugcontrol.
<jazz> ok,  and should  i set up  a virtual box for  bugs? id hate to emulate a bug to help figure it out and ruin my own unit
<ddecator> Anzenketh, i just look at their lp profile
<Anzenketh> Well ya I know that more or less I was wondering how you know who is on
<jazz> Anzenketh,  how did you do that lol
<ddecator> jazz, you can if you want. we definitely don't recommend upgrading your system to the dev release, but running it in vbox allows you to run it without changing your system. you can work on bugs without doing that though
<yofel> Anzenketh: check the bugcontrol team page (lemme fetch it)
<ddecator> jazz, you mean the "/me" command?
<yofel> Anzenketh: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol
<jazz> i think its a /me command thats wot i was asking
<jazz> yofel,  ty for the link btw,
<ddecator> jazz, yup, just start your post with /me and it will put your name
<jazz> ddecator,  i wouldnt have fetched the theme that broke f-stop to help get the report on my  box lol
 * jazz is mad about his noodles
<jazz> well have a look at that!
<ddecator> jazz, no problem, you don't have to confirm bugs if you don't want to. you can just request more info, find duplicates...
<jazz> thanks!
<jazz> nice, im more interested now actually than i was  before, between these links and chatting over it
<ddecator> jazz, that's how it starts, then it pulls you in ;)
<Anzenketh> Then you start wondeirng where your day went
<jazz> Anzenketh,  well its already 4:49am-just ate dinner
<ddecator> 3:39am for me, haha
<yofel> 10:39 am here (in germany)
<ddecator> this is why i love the ubuntu community...people from everywhere, haha
<jazz> yofel,  what part about in germany?, i grew up in wildfliken, 82-83,  frankfurt, 84-86.
<yofel> jazz: stuttgart ;)
<ddecator> small world o.o
<jazz> yay been there too!
<yofel> indeed :D
<ddecator> i flew out of munich, but that was the extent of my stay in germany...
<Anzenketh> What is a trunk version. I am asking becouse some pepole are using the PPA version of network manager.
<ddecator> Anzenketh, a nightly build
<ddecator> the latest and greatest
<jazz>  frankfurt, wildflicken, baumholder, wiesbadden, wurzburg,eshborn, drake edwards, and off post in the country was so awesome with the canal and the meadows
<ddecator> Anzenketh, also usually very buggy and unstable
<Anzenketh> Thus the bug in it
<jazz> speaking about network managers. the icon on docky 2 must have changed its not the 4 squares an more its agreyed out looking window
<ddecator> nm is something i've never dared risk being unstable...
<ddecator> jazz, docky or gnome-do docky?
<Anzenketh> well the pepole in bug 527313 have.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 527313 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "after last update the network manager does not connect to wireless network using trunk build. (affects: 3)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527313
<ddecator> and that's why i don't use it...
<Anzenketh> Ya neither would I.
<jazz> ddecator,  docky 2 not the gnome docky isnt that just gnome do changed in thier prefrances?
<jazz> thus making one docky the other just gnome do with a diferent shirt on?
<ddecator> jazz, yah, gnome-do docky is the theme. the nm thing for docky sometimes doesn't show the right icon. at least not with wireless
 * Anzenketh keeps forgetting how to check versions on any program
<jazz_> grrr!!!! what just happened?!
<yofel> jazz_: did your IP change?
<ddecator> Anzenketh, at least that guy seems to know nm well
<yofel> hm wait, it did not
<Anzenketh> Ya
<jazz_> dont know.,  wifi signal isnt mine
<jazz_> nickserve!?
<yofel> well not sure, the message was: jazz (~jazz@c-76-110-54-20.hsd1.fl.comcast.net) has quit (Disconnected by services)
<jazz_> who else has jazz im now  jazz_
<ddecator> nickserve keeps track of the nicks everyone is using
<ddecator> if you don't register your nick, then it isn't guaranteed you'll keep it
<rww> jazz_: someone else registered "jazz" about seven years ago, and Nickserv disconnected you at their request.
<ddecator> well there you go
<jazz_> well screw. lol
<jazz_> hey rww  lol
<yofel> jazz_: it's to keep the nicks unique and the people recognizable ;)
<rww> indeed. This way, people see me coming and have time to run.
<ddecator> and why should we run? haha
<jazz_> is the nicks case sensitive? could  i get away with Jazz?
<rww> jazz_: they're not case sensitive, so no
<kermiac> Anzenketh: I was hit by the nm trunk bug yesterday, just had to install nm from nm-ppa
<kermiac> or as a workaround, setup a temp static ip
<Anzenketh> LOL
<kermiac> Anzenketh: seems to only affect dhcp
<Anzenketh> kermiac: could you help out on bug 527313 then
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 527313 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "after last update the network manager does not connect to wireless network using trunk build. (affects: 3)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527313
<kermiac> ok, I'll have a look
<Anzenketh> Trying to get it ready for confirmed status.
<ddecator> Anzenketh, it says it affects 3 people and 2 people are discussing it in the comments, so confirmed seems reasonable, maybe just not ready to be triaged
<Anzenketh> Yes but in order to be confirmed it has to have enough info
<Anzenketh> I am not sure it has that yet.
<ddecator> true, if you can't confirm it yourself then it does need sufficient info
<mco1> Hello. I just upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 and encounter serious problems with my samba primary domain controller. I posted most of the information here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8889517
<mco1> While reading the samba changelogs, I found out that some problems could be resolved by upgrading samba to >3.4.0. Where can I find a package or can someone provide one?
<Anzenketh> Even if you can confirm it youself you need suficent info
<ddecator> Anzenketh, if you can confirm it yourself, then you can set it as confirmed, it just needs sufficient info to be triaged
<Anzenketh> mco1: Support is proved in #ubuntu you might want to try there first
<mco1> Anzenketh: I already tried it there, and am currently trying it in #ubuntu-server. But still, I'll try it there again.
<Anzenketh> mco1: ubutu-server would problem be able to give you better support due to samba is a server package.
<ddecator> mco1, you may also not get a response right away since this tends to be a slow time of day
<mco1> Alright, thank you.
<ddecator> np =)
<Damascene> Xlib:  extension "RECORD" missing on display ":0.0"
<Damascene> I get this message when I try to open goldendict
<Damascene> from terminal
<ddecator> Damascene, are you using dual monitors?
<Damascene> no
<ddecator> then that's not the same error from a bug i worked on a few days ago, haha
<Damascene> Failed to initialize hotkeys monitoring mechanism.
<Damascene> Make sure your XServer has RECORD extension turned on.
<Damascene> that is the message when you press it's icon
<Damascene> but it works
 * Anzenketh searching ^
<ddecator> not sure what the record ext is, but i'll let Anzenketh find it, haha
<Anzenketh> Do not see a bug
<Anzenketh> open that is
<kermiac> Anzenketh: ok, I have commented on bug 527313 with a work-around & also the temp solution (adding the network-manager ppa instead of network-manager trunk build)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 527313 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "after last update the network manager does not connect to wireless network using trunk build. (affects: 4)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527313
<kermiac> asac ping^^
<Anzenketh> Thanks kermiac
<Damascene> can some one test it? it's on lucid
<Anzenketh> Damascene: Go ahead and file a bug on the app
<kermiac> not setting to confirmed as it says to contact the network-manager lp group regarding issues with the ppa & trunk builds
<Anzenketh> kermiac: where does it say that?
<Damascene> Anzenketh, I prefer to have some else testing it before I do
<yofel> Damascene: anything special to do or just try to launch the app?
<Anzenketh> Ok let me fire up my vm
<kermiac> Anzenketh: https://edge.launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive/trunk -- just under the part regarding adding the ppa
<Damascene> yofel, just try to launch
<ddecator> kermiac, good catch...
<kermiac> ddecator: I was looking into it yesterday for my own issues :)
<ddecator> kermiac, fair enough, haha
<ddecator> i think that's fairly standard with a lot of ppas..
 * Anzenketh wonders if it would be a good idea to subscribe them to the bug.
<kermiac> no, as_ac will see the ping in here & hopefully look at it
<kermiac> it's probably a known bug
<ddecator> they're auto-subscribed a lot of times anyway
<kermiac> yeah, he's also auto subscribed to the bug :)
<Damascene> any progress on checking the goldendict error message Anzenketh yofel
<yofel> Damascene: I get a window with 'goldendict - initializing'
<yofel> (I'm using kde if that matters)
<Damascene> ok so I'll wait to find some one with the same issue before reporting
<yofel> ok, a window with the same error appears
<Zus> hello
<Zus> ddecator nick is set.
<kermiac> hello Zus
<ddecator> Zus, alright, then use "/msg nickserv register <password>"
<kermiac> oh, Zus = jazz, lol
<Zus> kermiac,  hello, its jazz
<Damascene> yofel, so you have the problem?
<kermiac> yeah, just noticed
<kermiac> ok, time to go - real life calls. night all :)
<yofel> Damascene: http://imagebin.ca/view/fg6r1MN.html
<ddecator> Zus, after you register the nick, you'll have to add the password to your xchat settings so it can automatically sign you in when you join the server
<Damascene> is this in xorg or in goldendict
<yofel> Damascene: not sure, I just asked in #ubuntu-x. Lets see if I get an answer
<Damascene> ok
<Anzenketh> yofel: On bug 527313 Can you set importance to High as if it is not fixed it will effect a lot of pepole. But not too severe yet due to it is in the trunk build.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 527313 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "after last update the network manager does not connect to wireless network using trunk build. (affects: 4)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527313
<Anzenketh> Or would you set that to medium
<yofel> Damascene: from ubuntu-x: record extension is turned off cause it's broken ATM, should be fixed soon, see freedesktop 20500
<ubot4> Freedesktop bug 20500 in Server/general "Record extension not sending event" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=20500
 * Zus turns to the channel and bows, with a wry smile
<Zus> thanks for the helps!
<ddecator> Zus, you're registered then?
<Zus> aye, aye i should be
<Damascene> yofel, so no need to report that?
<ddecator> great! on that note, i'm off to bed. night all
<yofel> gn8 ddecator
<yofel> Damascene: don't think so as this is an X bug and record is turned off intentionally since the bug I mentioned
<yofel> Damascene: from ubuntu-x I got that this should be fixed in Xorg 1.7.6, so I'm not sure if it'll be fixed in lucid but it will be fixed at some point
<Damascene> if it's going to take so long I prefer to report it. before someone else has to go through checking again
<yofel> Anzenketh: I'll rather leave that to the NM maintainers, as I'm not sure how they handle the ppa bug reports
<Anzenketh> ok
<yofel> Damascene: see the report, there is a launchpad report listed there
<Damascene> I'll check it now
<Damascene> yofel, the report is old but this problem is new
<Damascene> I don't think I had this problem in karmic
<Damascene> it's from Jaunty Alpha 2
<yofel> Damascene: maybe goldendict didn't depend on it  then? But seeing bug 315456 record should be re-enabled soon
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 315456 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Record extension not sending events (affects: 9) (dups: 1)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/315456
<yofel> maybe wait until then
<m0ar> Might this be the place to report bugs in application packings?
<Damascene> yeah the fix is recent
<Anzenketh> m0ar: sortof
<m0ar> Tried to install Shutter from the repos, which can't start if imagemagick isn't installed. Shouldn't imagemagick be installed as a dependency?
<Anzenketh> What version of ubuntu are you using?
<m0ar> Lucid
<Zus> brb
<Anzenketh> What is the error message?
<m0ar> ERROR: imagemagick is missing --> aborting!
<m0ar> Installed imagemagick via apt, now it works
<m0ar> Amidoingitrite?
<Anzenketh> When did you last run apt-get update
<m0ar> A few days I'd guess
<Anzenketh> on a alpha system you need to do that almost every 2 hours
<Anzenketh> apt-get update apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade every 2 days
<Anzenketh> or every day
<m0ar> Now I know!   I'm kinda new with using trunk builds and alphas, but I'm learning
<m0ar> By the way, is apt-get install dist-upgrade equialent with aptitude full-upgrade?
<yofel> pretty much yes
<m0ar> Just checked update-manager -d, like 300 mb's och updates. Thanks for telling
<yofel> m0ar: if you're using lucid you should update at least once a day (and spend your  time in #ubuntu+1 to see if somethings broken)
<m0ar> yofel: Noted!
<yofel> m0ar: please install updates and then check if shutter still breaks without imagemagick
<m0ar> Sure, np
<yofel> right now shutter suggests imagemagick but if it breaks it should at least recommend it, or depend on it if it doesn't work at all without it
<m0ar> Hm, update-manager -d want's to install 300MB, dist-upgrade only 250
<m0ar> What might be missing in dist-upgrade?
<Anzenketh> yofel: when triaging when do you unsubscribe yourself from the bug.
<yofel> Anzenketh: ususally never, I like to follow bugs until they are fixed and if someone reports that the issue reappeared, I only unsubscribe myself if I'm not involved anymore in the bug or if someone else takes over
<yofel> well, real life's calling me too, bbl
<Anzenketh> LOL I have been doing things so much that gmail has now qualified my reponces from launchpad as SPAM.
<m0ar> yofel: Now I've done that dist-upgrade
<m0ar> Hm, apt-get recommends imagemagick, but doesn't install it even tho it can't run without it?
<m0ar> Isn't that.. wrong?
<m0ar> Still talking about the installation of Shutter
 * Anzenketh looking ^
<Anzenketh> Verified Go ahead and report the bug.
<Anzenketh> To report type in the terminal apport-bug shutter
<Zus> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5oCHxB8d20s
<Zus> this is funny thought id share with you guyses
<Zus> anzenketh,  how can you switch back and forth with the nicks?
<anzenketh> Zus: it is /nick
<anzenketh> Have you registerd your name yet?
<Zus> yep! im all sorted
 * Zus learned this today as well
<Zus> later all, i shall return later.
<m0ar> anzenketh: I'm on it :)
<m0ar> Anzenketh: Is this acceptable? Never reported a bug before.
<m0ar> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/183439/
<m0ar> It's from the webform ofc
<m0ar> Eg. do I need to write that my system is fully updated with the repos, or do they take that for given?
<Anzenketh> m0ar: That is perfect.
<m0ar> Anzenketh: Wonderful
<Anzenketh> m0ar: The fact that you reported the version number is enough.
<m0ar> Anzenketh: Good :)
<Anzenketh> Now if only all the bugs we get could be like that.
<m0ar> Baha
<m0ar> How do they usually look?
<Anzenketh> Hurried.
<m0ar> Any examples? :)
<Anzenketh> Plenty just look at just about any bug in launchpad
<Anzenketh> m0ar:  you might want to think about joining the bugsquad
<m0ar> Anzenketh: What and how
<Anzenketh> Detials are https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad
<Anzenketh> Basicly their job is to get the bug reports to look like that.
<Anzenketh> Verify bugs and move them on their way.
<m0ar> verify bugs etc?
<Anzenketh> Ya verify bugs,Find duplicate,Set status, Clean up the bug discription and title.
<m0ar> Sounds like a pretty decent timekiller
<m0ar> I'll jump it
<m0ar> I'm no genious in linux yet tho
<Anzenketh> The good thing is you can stick to what you are good at.
<m0ar> :)
<Anzenketh> I am no linux genius but there are pepole to help.
<Anzenketh> And the information is out there as long as you read it
<m0ar> Yeah
<Anzenketh> You will learn a ton.
<m0ar> I figured :)
<m0ar> And that's always good
<Anzenketh> If you are ever thinking about becoming a developer one day bugsquad is a great place to start
<kermiac> hey cyphermox, you're one of the network-manager team, right?
<cyphermox> yes
<kermiac> bug 527313 is regarding the nm trunk ppa
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 527313 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "after last update the network manager does not connect to wireless network using trunk build. (affects: 4)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527313
<kermiac> is it a known issue - re dhcp not working due to update
<cyphermox> karmiac, yeah, i recall that one :)
<kermiac> how do you guys like those bugs handled? just set them to triaged once enough info is there?
<kermiac> or anything special you want/ need?
<cyphermox> no, triaged/low should be fine I think
<kermiac> ok, ty cyphermox :)
<cyphermox> I'm thinking maybe it would be worth have a separate project for the NetworkManager ppa issues
<m0ar> ^ what he said
<cyphermox> m0ar, ?
<m0ar> I think it would be good
<cyphermox> ah :)
<kermiac> yeah, can't change the task to nm-trunk-ppa... if more people are starting to use it I believe it would be a good idea
<persia> It's definitely worth having a separate project for any PPA with a significant number of users, so long as launchpad doesn't permit one to file bugs against PPAs.
<persia> The longstanding loose policy has been that bugs in PPAs are Invalid, although that gets murky for teams that use PPAs for staging into Ubuntu.
 * kermiac agrees
<persia> Encouraging those teams to set up projects helps them see bugs from their testers specifically, and helps us better reject bugs from arbitrary PPAs.
<kermiac> hi persia :)
<persia> hi
<m0ar> Anzenketh: What's the meaning of an Upstream bug?
<cyphermox> there's also the issue of it being *daily* builds, so there's always a chance that it fails... I'm going to see if I get the time this morning to get a stable version in the *archive* ppa, and add stuff to the whiteboard of trunk to say it's potentially unstable :)
<Anzenketh> Most of the software you are using is not written by ubuntu.
<persia> My recommendation would be to send a not to contact the team using such a staging PPA.  Confirm it *is* a staging PPA, rather than a postrelease bugfix PPA, and if it is, get them to set up a project.
<persia> If it's not a staging PPA, we don't care about it.
<cyphermox> persia, thanks for the tips. I'll discuss my ideas with asac, to see what he thinks too.
<persia> I've not been able to find him for the past few hours (and I've been looking), so it may be a bit before you get an answer :)
<cyphermox> won't be the first time I bug him
<persia> heh :)
<cyphermox> for something else NM-related?
<Anzenketh> m0ar: A lot of software you use is not created by ubuntu. Upstream is the tearm used for those projects. Like a sammon swims upstream.
<m0ar> Anzenketh: I fiured, thanks
<m0ar> Should it really take more than a few minutes to genereate a PGP key?
<vish> cyphermox: hi.. i'm having a bug in nm [0.8 lucid] , where wireless[WEP protected] does not connect automatically , in the sense , i can see the wireless icon and the connected bars , but there is no actual connection , i have firefox / thunderbird / liferea to auto-launch at session start and all of them complain/throw errors that there is no connection , if i do a debugging according to > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingNetworkManager , the info is
<vish>  sufficient or is there anything else i need to check for this bug?
<vish> btw , this has been a recent problem in lucid and didnt have it earlier
<cyphermox> vish, yeah, the info from the debugging wiki page should be sufficient. using ubuntu-bug is good too. you should probably open a bug about this
<vish> sure..
<vish> ty
 * vish facepalm ;s
<vish> cyphermox: false alarm  , not a nm bug :)   it turns out transmission was hogging the bandwidth fully and not allowing anything else to even sneak a byte :s
<vish> removing transmission from auto-launch solves the problem ;)
<cyphermox> wow, fun ;)
<vish> kklimonda: grrr... ;p
<kklimonda> vish: what? don't grown at me without reason :P
<vish> kklimonda:  anything transmission its you ;D
<kklimonda> vish: what have you done this time? :P
<persia> vish: How did you measure that?  I had a situation in lucid some time ago where transmission blocked everything else while also not hitting decent speeds.  I find that the ubuntu desktop livecd torrent tends to be a good one for testing.
<kklimonda> vish: damn, how.. slow is your internet connection? :D
<vish> kklimonda: heh , what i thought was a nm bug for a week , turned out to be a transmission super speed feature ;)
<vish> kklimonda: well , 256 ;)  anything higher costs a lot :)
<vish> 256kbps*
<kklimonda> right
<vish> persia: Bug #460733 , transmission is bad at speed limiting ... also , as soon as my session is launched i notice the sysmonitor recording network usage , and i notice transmission launches fast and transmitting  , but all other apps are not having any connection
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 460733 in transmission (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Transmission bit-torrent doesn't honor speed limitation preferences (affects: 5)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/460733
<persia> vish: But in unlimited mode, are you actually saturating your uplink?  The behaviour I saw was the computer running transmission having no access, and nothing else on the same uplink even noticing anything at all.
<vish> persia: yup , unlimited mode the problem is even worse.. i was able to do nothing else on my system , even irc would start lagging horribly... hence i _try_ to set and force limits , but that doesnt work well either :(
<m0ar> Anzenketh: Just got a mail about Ubiquity. What is that? :)
<vish> heh .. earlier[when i was downloading a lot] i would have liked these speeds ;)
<m0ar> Or rather, why si it so darn buggy?
<Anzenketh> Ubiquity is the installer and it is not buggy.
<m0ar> Anzenketh: Houses over 1000 bugs?
<Anzenketh> Just needs some TLC
<Anzenketh> A lot of those are from alpha testers.
<m0ar> Which is? *blushes*
<Anzenketh> Tender love and care.
<m0ar> Rofl
<persia> vish: Yeah.  I think it's breaking the system, not overloading the uplink, but that takes multiple machines on the same uplink to verify, and it's painful to test.
<nigelb> I think I see a bug in launchpad gm scripts
<nigelb> the highlight function seems to sometimes gobble up the comments until the first highlighted word
<kklimonda> nigelb: ping - why did you close bug 42686? it doesn't look fixed to me :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 42686 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "audioscrobbler password saved as plaintext in gconf (affects: 3)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/42686
<nigelb> kklimonda: checking
<nigelb> kklimonda: I believe upstream said they have modified to use gnome keyring
<kklimonda> nigelb: upstream bug is still "it would be great to use gnome keyring" and it still stores password in gconf :/
<nigelb> kklimonda: ugh, apologies
<nigelb> kklimonda: I'll correct it
<kklimonda> thanks
<nigelb> kklimonda: thanks for letting me know
<nigelb> kklimonda: I should probably see if I can fix that one ;)
<kklimonda> nigelb: I've written half of the patch and got stuck on some weird problem
<nigelb> kklimonda: oh
<nigelb> kklimonda: ask in #rhythmbox on gimpnet?
<kklimonda> nigelb: yeah - I just did
<vish> kklimonda: hei , i'm trying to get a gdb , but when i do crtl+c in step 5 [ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace#Already%20running%20programs ]  the program [gnome-keyring-daemon] does not end and allow me to get the backtrace.. :(  any ideas ?
<vish> i'v tried kill -11 but upstream wants a more complete gdb :s
<kklimonda> hmm
<kklimonda> have you run it in the foreground?
<vish> i didnt understand^ .. as in without gdb?
<kklimonda> no
<kklimonda> do gdb gnome-keyring-daemon
<kklimonda> set args -f
<kklimonda> run
 * vish tries
<kklimonda> and it should run in the foreground so you can pass it ^C
<vish> kklimonda: can i also attach? since this would be already running?
<kklimonda> no - if you attach it's going to stop immediately and when you do continue you won't be able to ^C it
<vish> kklimonda: so how do i do this? since gnome-keyring-daemon has a lot of variables , i remove it from the startup items?
<vish> no need for the variables? it has 3 startup items :/     --start --components=ssh  and 2 other
<kklimonda> vish: it's a pain in the ass ;)
<vish> you bet it is ;)  mine is really sore since the latest update ;p
<kklimonda> vish: you should set up all arguments you want to pass to the gnome-keyring-daemon by using set args in gdb
<vish> ah , righto..
<vish> the three are >   gnome-keyring-daemon --start --components=ssh , gnome-keyring-daemon --start --components=secrets  , gnome-keyring-daemon --start --components=pkcs11
<vish> kklimonda: so it is (gdb)  run components=pkcs11 components=secrets components=ssh
<kklimonda> whoa :D
<vish> ?
<kklimonda> no
<vish> :(
<kklimonda> set args --components=pkcs11
<kklimonda> there are three different processes running?
<kklimonda> each one with different component?
<vish> heh , yeah i meant args :/
<vish> kklimonda: there is a single process but three startup items
<kklimonda> vish: no idea then - you should ask chrisccoulson
 * kklimonda whistles
<vish> ;p
<chrisccoulson> whats the issue? ;)
<vish> chrisccoulson: ? so it is ?   set args --components=ssh --components=secrets --components=pkcs11
<vish> chrisccoulson: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=610678
<ubot4> Gnome bug 610678 in keyring files "starts eating cpu when trying to unlock screen" [Critical,Resolved: incomplete]
<vish>  i'm trying to get a gdb , but when i do crtl+c in step 5 [ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace#Already%20running%20programs ]  the program [gnome-keyring-daemon] does not end and allow me to retrieve the backtrace.. :(
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i'm not sure why that is
<chrisccoulson> i can try in a minute, but i need to do some other things first ;)
<vish> sure , np.. :)
<kklimonda> great, this is the last time I'm running a development release on my main machine
<kklimonda> from now on only virtualbox
<vish> +1
 * kklimonda just lost his bugreport :/
<charlie-tca> kklimonda: I tried that in karmic, it about killed me
<kklimonda> charlie-tca: it wasn't that bad in Karmic
<kklimonda> but now it's ridiculous
<charlie-tca> Now I run two systems, one development and one production
<charlie-tca> You didn't run xubuntu?
<vish> apart from this keyring bug , Lucid has been better than karmic for me ;)
<kklimonda> no - I'm Ubuntu only guy ;)
<charlie-tca> Yeah, I was down a week at a time
<kklimonda> vish: you have a moment to test something?
<vish> sure..
<chrisccoulson> lucid is a pain for me at the moment. i get sata errors every couple of hours or so which ends up in file system corruption daily
<charlie-tca> I have a lucid machine running, too
<kklimonda> http://pastebin.com/Mzc72KWw - can you build it, lock your keyring and then run program and paste somewhere what is printed on console?
<kklimonda> vish: it's going to ask you to unlock your keyring
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: your laptop is cursed ;)
<vish> kklimonda: oh , no.. not touching another keyring issue :) sry
<kklimonda> vish: it's simple
<kklimonda> and I'd like to know if it's something that is broken on my system or in the library itself.
<kklimonda> I should probably have another lucid in vm
<kklimonda> oh well, it's not like I use all this free space for anything
<vish> kklimonda: i dual boot lucid and karmic ;)  [usually ubuntu and Ubuntu+1]
<kklimonda> I hate dual boot because I'm never on the right system when I need it ;)
<vish> heh , make it quadruple boot [+ XP + win7]
<kklimonda> thank you but no :P
<vish> nah , i was mentioning my setup :)
<acicula> or do anosinaos, boot ubuntu(win7(winxp)) ?
<acicula> dunno if you can boot winxp inside a virtualized win7
 * kklimonda worders how is "git checkout file" intuitive way of reverting changes made to file..
 * vish waits for chrisccoulson :)
<anish> bdmurray: do i talk to you about an expiring bugsquad membership ?
<nigelb> anish: mail him :)
<BUGabundo> boas meninos
<malev> boas meninos? es inglés por favor
<BUGabundo> don't mind
<BUGabundo> just saying Hi
<malev> BUGabundo, I knos, just fooling around
<Darkpsy> hi malev.  thanks for your welcome.
<malev> Darkpsy, hi! jeni or ed?
<eveah-bot> Jen
<malev> eveah-bot, then... hi Jen! :D
<malev> so, eveah-bot how are you taking bugs triagging?
<bsmith093> a quick question regarding karmic to lucid upgrade has anyone fisured out the sound problems yet
<Anzenketh> So many packages so many instructions.
<BUGabundo> OT : do you guys agree with this diff?
 * BUGabundo wiki.ubuntu.com/MarkShuttleworth?action=diff&rev1=38&rev2=39
<greg-g> BUGabundo: why change it? that piece of writing was obviously written at a specific time in the past, and people can understand that. "at the time of writing" indicates that. So no, glad you reverted it.
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> thanks for approving
 * Anzenketh wonders why users-admin states shortname for username.
<Anzenketh> Ugh they changed it in lucid.
<Anzenketh> I like the new layout but not the wording.
 * Anzenketh tries to find if it has been braught up already
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-02-28
<descendent87> if i've asked someone to test the newest version of an app and check if the problem still exists should I leave the status as New or change it?
<descendent87> another question, bug posted on 2009-04-15 about an old version of gnash, has had no replies since. I've added a comment asking if the problem still exists with the latest version, do I need to change the status?
<micahg> descendent87: bugs waiting on the reporter's reply should be incomplete
<descendent87> thanks thought so, will change them now
<Anzenketh> micahg: I just got a notice from the wiki. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage?action=diff&rev1=98&rev2=99 I am a bit unclear on the mirrors change.
<hggdh> Anzenketh: what is your doubt?
<micahg> Anzenketh: it seems that someone jsut added that mirror issues shouldn't be field on LP
<micahg> s/field/filed/
<Anzenketh> My question is more of what does that include.
<Anzenketh> I figured it included questions like this .deb file is missing
<Anzenketh> But what about this package should also include this by default.
 * hggdh is now confuse
<hggdh> d
<hggdh> er. which package are you talking about?
<Anzenketh> It was more of a general question
<hggdh> the usual problems with mirrors are: they are offline; they are not up-to-date; they are partially up-to-date (and keep partially UTD)
<micahg> Anzenketh: my guess would be the 403/404 errors that are commonly reported against update-manager
<hggdh> oh, I see. You mean something like "this mirror does not include multiverse, and it should"
<Anzenketh> No more something like I was installing package X and it states it requires package Y can we get that .deb file updated.
<micahg> like bug 367183
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 367183 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Mirror Packages.gz and Sources.gz - 403 and 404 error (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/367183
<micahg> oh, maybe bad example...
<Anzenketh> micahg: I got that part I was just wondering if it included anything else besides that.
<Anzenketh> Besides the HTTP errors you get.
<micahg> Anzenketh: if it's in the repo and just not mirrored yet, yet
<micahg> if it's missing from the archive entriely, no
<micahg> and that link is bad...
<micahg> fixed
<Anzenketh> Ok so follow that process only in that case to where if it is in the repo just not mirrored yet.
<Anzenketh> micahg: Do you know much about kernal debugging?
<Anzenketh> Bug 529288 looks ready to be triaged.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 529288 in linux (Ubuntu) "OOPS in aa_dfa_match_len (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529288
<micahg> Anzenketh: no, but there are wiki pages
<Anzenketh> Well I tried to update the discription but It gave a eror
<Anzenketh> There now 529288 is ready to be marked as triaged can you mark that for me micahg?
 * micahg is not sure
<Anzenketh> I went though the wiki and followed all the steps
<Anzenketh> Looks like everything is there.
<micahg> k, I'd just feel more comfortable with someone more familiar with kernel bugs marking it
<Anzenketh> Ok
<micahg> also, reporter is a dev, so that makes me even more reluctant
<Anzenketh> LOL
<micahg> Anzenketh: you may be 100% right though
<Anzenketh> Ya It was a easy one.
<Anzenketh> I only had to add a tag and change the title
<Anzenketh> Learned a bit about kernal debugging though.
<micahg> that's good...they can definitely use help
<Anzenketh> Well triaging them anyways
<micahg> Anzenketh: they have 5k NEW bugs
<Anzenketh> EWW
<Anzenketh> That was actualy somewhat fun. I think I will work on that for a while.
<hggdh> bug 525837 er, what?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 525837 in ubuntu "Ubuntu does not find OS. (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525837
 * micahg is confused as well hggdh
<hggdh> I am trying, but I am not sure I can understand what is (or are) the issue(s)
<Anzenketh> Looks like 3 issues that need to be in seperate bug reports
<hggdh> this is one problem on having everybody use English
<hggdh> Anzenketh: yes indeed. But *what* are the issues?
<Anzenketh> this comment is confusing To each new download weekly Ubuntu it loses configuration:
<Anzenketh> I think he is reporting on lucid on his Production system.
<hggdh> who knows? But by the name the native language could be Portuguese. Hum.
<Anzenketh> I would reply back to the user for clarification.
<Anzenketh> that is just me though. I don't even see enough info to find a package for it.
<micahg> hggdh: fr_CH
<hggdh> oh boy.
 * Anzenketh is going to start working on what he really wanted to in the first place.
<Anzenketh> Ugh where did the wiki on retracing go.
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> Anzenketh: what do you need on retracing?
<Anzenketh> Bug 313741
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 313741 in linux (Ubuntu) "atl1 module causes hang/oops on (u)swsusp" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/313741
<Anzenketh> dmsg is in a .gz
<Anzenketh> Need that to work on the bug
<Anzenketh> hggdh: that is something that needs a retrace right?
<descendent87> Bug 529207 what's that got to do with brasero? First he says the upgrade took longer than a normal install, then he got logged out unexpectedly an then something about printers.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 529207 in ubuntu "Brassero crashed on Wrting a Data DVD (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529207
 * descendent87 is confused
<Anzenketh> Nevermind I figured it out
<descendent87> Bug 526615 how do you reply to something like that? Obviously it's not a bug he just didn't read what was going to be removed before pressing yes
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 526615 in ubuntu "dist-upgrade failed to boot (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526615
<micahg> descendent87: it is a bug...probably a dupe
<descendent87> oh right, will have a look for similar bugs then
<micahg> descendent87: actually, maybe not...dist-upgrade shouldn't do that...the apt logs would help
<descendent87> is that /var/log/dpkg.log?
<micahg> descendent87: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingUpdateManager#Debugging%20Procedures
<descendent87> thanks
<Anzenketh> Bug #529276  not a bug right due to he is using his same /home directory for LUCID as he is for 9.10
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 529276 in gnome-applets (Ubuntu) "gnome-volume-control-applet does not run at startup (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529276
<Anzenketh> Causing configuration fights.
<micahg> Anzenketh: possibly
<Anzenketh> How would I verify that?
<micahg> Anzenketh: idk if that's a configuration issue...maybe someone else more familiar with gnome
<Anzenketh> what do you like to work on micahg
<micahg> Anzenketh: Mozilla bugs
<micahg> of which there are about 3500 in LP
<Anzenketh> Mozilla has bugs?
<micahg> Anzenketh: Firefox/Thunderbird/Xulrunner
<Anzenketh> I have not seen any.
<quidnunc> Can someone confirm Bug #529302
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 529302 in dh-ocaml (Ubuntu) "OCAMLABI detection is broken (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529302
<Anzenketh> I have not yet found my nich yet
<micahg> Anzenketh: well, find what packages you like
<quidnunc> niche
 * Anzenketh is switching back to chatzilla
<anzenketh> Trying to decide what package to use for bug 529282 can someone help?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 529282 in gnome-media (Ubuntu) "gnome-display-properties does not work if you install nvidia-current (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529282
<anzenketh> ping hggdh
 * hggdh hears
<anzenketh> Have time to help me for a sec ^
<hggdh> looking
<Zus> hello
<anzenketh> Hello Zus
<hggdh> anzenketh: I am unsure also. This seems to be a couple of issues:
<hggdh> (1) nouveau and nvidia loading together
<anzenketh> Yes I did confirm that
<anzenketh> Honestly I think that is the real issue is that nvidia does not uninstall nouvea
<hggdh> so, for that, either one or the other should load
<anzenketh> Lets say the fix was to have nvidia .deb uninstall nouvea who would be in charge of doing that.
<hggdh> someone in the X team
 * hggdh only thinks of Bryce...
 * anzenketh will assign it to the nvidia package
<anzenketh> Can't assign it to xorg they will move it.
<kermiac> bug 528127 is a dupe, so I would unsubscribe ubuntu bugs team to avoid a lot of bugmail spam, right?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 528127 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) "openoffice update not installing, caused damage to one packet and disabled all further updates and installation and disinstallation of other packets (dup-of: 450569)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528127
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 450569 in update-manager (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 8 other projects) "package openoffice.org-emailmerge 1:3.0.1-9ubuntu3.1 failed to install/upgrade: (affects: 576) (dups: 186)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/450569
<kermiac> i believe ubuntu bugs were auto subscribed as it was originally reported as a security issue
<anzenketh> ubuntu-bugs does not send messages you might be subscribed to a team that does
<kermiac> anzenketh: no, I actually mean should I unsubscribe the ubuntu bugs team in order to avoid a lot of bugmail spam to the ubuntu bugs mailing list. Most (maybe even all) bug control members are subscribed to that ML & 450569 is a VERY active bug report atm which would mean the ubuntu bugs ML would get a lot of bugmail spam in relation to that bug report
<anzenketh> Ahh
<kermiac> :)
<ddecator> dang that report has a lot of duplicates...
<kermiac> yeah, the oo updates from a couple of days ago caused a lot of users to have issues
<kermiac> nothing really wrong with the updates themselves though
<ddecator> kermiac, i would guess that, if the report started spamming too much, a more senior -control member would change that subscription, but a lot of people subscribed to that list might want the updates for various reasons
<kermiac> i didn't have the issue, but my boss did as he forgot to close the oo quickstart thing
<kermiac> ddecator: sounds fair enough to me.... I leave the decision up to someone else who knows more about that kind of thing :)
<ddecator> kermiac, besides, most -control members are accustomed to a lot of bug spam ;)
 * kermiac nods
<kermiac> I need to setup better filters, lol
<ddecator> i get quite a bit just from the firefox package
<ddecator> yah, if i subscribe to more lists i'll have to setup a filter
<anzenketh> LOL Hi ddecator
<anzenketh> ddecator: found your nich yet?
<ddecator> haha, actually the spam from that report is probably nothing compared to the spam i'm probably causing for firefox subscribers as i work on cleaning up old reports
<ddecator> anzenketh, niche? well i've adopted firefox and i'm going to be working with the mozilla team if that's what you mean
<anzenketh> I am still looking for mine
<ddecator> i chose firefox because i've been testing it for years and i'm more familiar with it than anything else
<anzenketh> Kernel would be fun but need a hole lot more knowledge then I have to do that.
<Zus> hello again, im kinda back this is frustrating dealing with nick and pass issues....
<ddecator> more issues?
<Zus> im not identified i get invalid password.
<ddecator> you put the password you used for your nick in the xchat network list window, yes?
<Zus> yes
<Zus> i even got into the rooms automatically
<Zus> actually  no i didint
<ddecator> that'd be the problem, haha
<Zus> ok then.
<anzenketh> OK I have touched enough bugs today
<ddecator> anyone here familiar with how gnome bugs are handled?
<ddecator> or rather, if a person has a problem with gnome-panel in karmic, but not in lucid, does that follow the same guidelines as an "unknown fix"?
<vish> ddecator: whats the doubt?  the desktop team usually marks those bugs as fix released
<vish> if an unknown fix by an update == fix released...
<vish> if the user reports back as it is not reproducible without and update == invalid
<vish> without an*
<vish> ddecator: thats what the desktop team uses as a guideline^
<ddecator> vish, the reporter and i have not been able to figure the exact cause of the bug, so we don't know if there was a specific fix for the problem. i thought the general guideline was that "unknown fixes" were marked invalid and only fixes that have a known cause and were specifically addressed are "fix released"
<vish> ddecator: yes , the wiki and the responses are to mark it as "invalid" , but if the user mentions fixed by update , it is "fix released"  thats the desktop team's guidelines ;)
<ddecator> vish, fair enough, thanks for the help =)
<vish> np..
<anzenketh> Ahh my kernel went into a panic on the vm
<anzenketh> Need some help on bug 386099
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 386099 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 2 other projects) "Kubuntu OEM install does not create a 'prepare for shipping' icon (affects: 1)" [Medium,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/386099
<anzenketh> It shows fixed upstream should not that bug be closed?
<ddecator> micahg, bug 522727 is what i'm looking at
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 522727 in firefox (Ubuntu) "tabs are not clickable sometimes, and firefox-bin needs to be killed when exiting after this happens (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522727
<micahg> ddecator: BTW, there is no firefox-3.6 package
<ddecator> micahg, i have one from the daily ppa, so that threw me off
<micahg> ddecator: still, no firefox-3.6 anymore
<ddecator> micahg, i'll remember that. what do we need to do with the report?
<micahg> ddecator: well, first, see if there's anything on the error console when this happens, clear error console, reproduce, see if anything is added
<ddecator> micahg, how is that done?
<micahg> ddecator: Tools -> Error Console
<ddecator> micahg, alright, so ask the report to bring that up, clear it, then see if anything is added when the behavior begins?
<micahg> ddecator: yes
 * ddecator is doing that...
<butter71> how do i submit a bug report+patch to ubuntu?  i'm failing at finding a link at the website.
<micahg> butter71: ubuntu-bug PKGNAME
<butter71> cool, thanks.
<ddecator> micahg, so in what situations does it help to get the messages from the error console?
<micahg> ddecator: well, profile issues are one
<vish> :(  keyring blows
<vish> micahg: any idea how to get gdn for gnome-keyring ?  i'v tried to attach , that didnt work, if i try to start it in gdb it says bash not found;s
<vish> gdb*
<vish> rather bash: program: No such file or directory
<ddecator> oh gdb is fun...
<micahg> vish: you can try to attach to a running process
<vish> i tired the attach bug i could never get it to stop :s
<vish> micahg: i always get stuck at step 5 :  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace#Already%20running%20programs
<vish> the ctrl+c does not end the process and allow we to retrieve the backtrace
<butter71> i ended up using launchpad to report the bug.
<Damascene> hey vish
<vish> hey..
<SoftwareExplore1> I noticed a problem with sound on lucid: when one user has a sound application play and then switches to a different user, the different user still hears the first users sound and can't play any of their own sound. What package should I file this bug against?
<micahg> vish: what's the keyring process running as?
<vish> gnome-keyring-daemon
<micahg> vish: user?
<vish> hmm , havent started this time , i'll have to check
 * vish brb
<ddecator> micahg, let me know if you have enough time to help me with another ff bug
<vish> hmm , wait , i think i got it to start in gdb
<micahg> ddecator: go ahead
<ddecator> micahg, alright, while going through the new (status) ff bugs, i found bug 350407, which seems like it would have been reported before, but i couldn't find any dupes...if there isn't any, then i found two possible upstream reports, but idk enough about how ff handles saving webpages to know which is a better fit
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 350407 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Locally saved webpages not displaying correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/350407
<micahg> ddecator: can you reproduce?
<ddecator> micahg, yes
<ddecator> micahg, the upstream reports i found suggest it's a css issue
<micahg> ddecator: upstream bug?
<ddecator> micahg, mozilla 126309 and mozilla 115107 both seemed like possibilities
<ubot4> Mozilla bug 126309 in File Handling "save page does not save @import -ed CSS" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=126309
<ubot4> Mozilla bug 115107 in File Handling "CSS not fixed up by webbrowserpersist ("save page as, complete" omits background images)" [Minor,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=115107
<ddecator> micahg, when i confirmed it, i checked the saved webpage source and the actual website source...they match, but it references some css for the design, and the saved webpage doesn't seem to be able to handle that properly
<micahg> ddecator: seems like a good fit
<ddecator> micahg, which report?
<micahg> the original 126309
<ddecator> alright, i'll link them then. do you want to add the lp bug upstream for me?
<ddecator> whoops, i accidentally set it to "incomplete" since i used a part of a stock response... micahg , you wanna set it to low?
<micahg> ddecator: I'd say medium
<ddecator> micahg, i was thinking low since it seems to be more of a cosmetic issue where all of the text from the site is there, it just doesn't look right. why do you think medium?
<micahg> ddecator: well, save complete web page should do so , but I see there's a workaround: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/427
<micahg> so, LOW
<micahg> s/LOW/Low
<ddecator> micahg, fair enough. just want to make sure i reason everything right for when i get into -control =)
<ddecator> perfect, thanks for the help micahg , those are the only questions i had for tonight
<micahg> ddecator: k
<vish> argh! :/
<ddecator> vish, gdb trouble?
<vish> anyone know if it is possible to login into the vt without entering the user password?  this bug is crazy , if the password is entered anywhere else other than in the policykit dialogue , it does not occur :/
<vish> so if i enter password at gdm login  or in the vt login the bug does not happen :(
<ddecator> that's way over my head...
<vish> heh , thats waaaaaaay over my head too ;)
<micahg> vish: ssh key?
<persia> vish: There are heaps of ways to do it.  Why do you want it?
<vish> if i start gnome-keyring gdb from terminal in session , i cant get back into session without killing gnome-keyring in vt
<persia> OK.  Easy way to handle that is to use a VC, export DISPLAY and run gdb from there.  Ctrl-Alt-f1 ought get you around it.
<persia> The alternative is to use SSH.
<persia> If you don't have multiple machines, you can usually get a virtual machine running, install an ssh server in the virtual machine, and ssh from the host into the client to achieve this.
<vish> hmm , i dont have a second sys to do ssh.. rather i have to setup my other winblows system to do it
<persia> (whether Ctrl-Alt-F# works depends on how effective the grab is, but it *ought* work )
<persia> vish: Just run a virtual environment then.
 * persia finds virt-manager fairly easy to use for this
 * vish tries to find out more about virt-manager 
<vish> persia: micahg: this is my main bug > https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=610678 , I'v narrowed it down , it happens only in auto logins and does not if password is entered anywhere else other than the policykit dialogue
<ubot4> Gnome bug 610678 in keyring files "starts eating cpu when trying to unlock screen" [Critical,Resolved: incomplete]
<ddecator> sorry, this is unrelated and a really abstract question...but i want to be a mentor eventually, and i'm just curious how long a person typically has to be in -control before they would be considered? i know this can definitely vary, but i guess i'm more wondering how much of an "expert" a person needs to be?
<micahg> ddecator: I think it's more up to the individual to decide
<ddecator> micahg, ah, so it's more of just a "when you feel ready" kind of a thing?
<micahg> ddecator: I think so
<ddecator> micahg, thanks, i just didn't know if there were any requirements outside of what is on the wiki
<persia> vish: Looking at that bug, I think you do need to run gdb in ssh, as it seems to be a more effective grab than is usually seen.  Setting up a virtual install is likely easier than fiddling with cross-platform ssh (although your experience may differ from mine).
<vish> persia: got it.. will do , thanks :)
 * vish updates old lucid vbox install
<SoftwareExplorer> I found a bug in lucid: when user A plays a music file and then switches to user B, user B can still hear user A's music. When user B tries to play their own sound, they can't. What package should I file a bug against?
<micahg> SoftwareExplorer: try the audio symptom: ubuntu-bug audio
<persia> SoftwareExplorer: When filing that bug please include a detailed test case and a description of the use case for this.  I believe it's tricky to fix, and would benefit from some support as to *why* it needs to be fixed.
<persia> Also, please check if it's a regression, as that may make the discussion smoother.
<SoftwareExplorer> persia: Ok. Thanks for the advice.
 * persia hopes to be wrong about this, but just in case ... :)
 * ddecator doesn't understand how persia can have a response/solution for pretty much everything
<persia> ddecator: The trick is to read backscroll in #ubuntu-bugs and #ubuntu-devel for 5 years.  Lots of classes of issues are raised, and lots of discussions happen.  I try to remember :)
<persia> (No, it's not worth reading all the backscroll now, but if one watches over time, one gets a better and better understanding )
<ddecator> persia, good point. over my spring break i'm hoping to setup an old desktop as a server so i can be on irc 24/7 and be able to look at the logs from when i wasn't actually on
<SoftwareExplorer> micahg: Should I pick "Playback does not work, or is crackling" or "Sound problem with one or a few applications only" ? The bug doesn't really fit either completely.
<persia> ddecator: Most of the interesting channels are logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com
<micahg> SoftwareExplorer: idk, whichever is closest
<ddecator> persia, good to know, thanks =)
<SoftwareExplorer> micahg: Ok. Thanks.
<ddecator> persia, see, now i just learned how to report issues with mirrors, which i could have used a few days ago...good advice checking logs, haha
<ddecator> if i'm interested in planning a bugday, is it a good idea to email the maintainer of a package and see if they are interested in having their package hugged?
<ddecator> ...their software package
<Zus> hello again
<persia> In those rare instances there is a maintainer, yes.
<ddecator> thanks again persia =)
<Zus> ihas anyone used pidgin  for irc?
<ddecator> micahg does
<SoftwareExplorer> Zus: I do
<persia> For most packages in Ubuntu, there isn't a maintainer, so it's less useful.  Sending email to our mailing list asking for comments on the idea is better, as it means you don't have to figure it out, but rather any person or team who already manages that class of bugs might say something directly.
<Zus> SoftwareExplorer:  do you are type field get hidden behind the rest of the  window?
<SoftwareExplorer> Zus: No. Maybe you should get a screenshot?
<Zus> behind the  font insert smile buttons? I even unticked the  format toolbar and its behin the window
<Zus> ah! good idea
<ddecator> persia, i'm thinking of using the software-center since it is becoming a huge part of ubuntu, which is maintained by mvo...so should i email him directly or do you thinking sending an email to the ML (-squad or -control?) would be better?
<Zus> ok I know of a pic pastebin but don't know howto use it.. I just learned how to paste bin  last night lol
<lifeless> I'd mail ubuntu-devel, cc mvo
<SoftwareExplorer> Zus: With a pastebin, you usually just upload it and then give people a link to it
<ddecator> alright, thanks lifeless
<SoftwareExplorer> Zus: I tried toggling the format bar and everything is still working for me
<Zus> link to the  pic paste bin please
<Zus> I tried everything reboot  restart   nada for me
<SoftwareExplorer> Zus: I don't specifically know of a picture pastebin, but you could google for one
<Zus> how do I upload the pic to pastebin?
<Zus> are you on pidgin now>
<SoftwareExplorer> Zus: Yes
<Zus>  couldn't  I just send the  file thru pidgin to you?
<SoftwareExplorer> Zus: I've never tried sending files over Irc, but you could try it.
<SoftwareExplorer> Zus: I figure a picture would be good when / if you file a bug report.
<Zus> lol could be  just user error, b4 I even think I have another bug lol
<SoftwareExplorer> Zus: Go ahead and send it if you want.
<Zus>  ok I took 2 pics one of the normal tabs and  one  of the irc tabs
<Zus> ok you should get a box  with a file
<SoftwareExplorer> Zus: I did
<Zus> hey its working
<Zus> lol don't laugh at my desktop  hehe
<Zus> um which one was that? normal or irc tab?
<SoftwareExplorer> Zus: I wont. A:IRC tab
<Zus> inc file normal tabs
<SoftwareExplorer> Zus: You sent me the irc tab one. Looking at the picture, have you tried a different theme to see if it changes anything?
<Zus> SoftwareExplorer:  hmm that was the trouble with f-stop  last night thmese broke it
<SoftwareExplorer> Zus: Well, if I'm right that was a really lucky guess :)
<ddecator> Zus, at least this time it isn't causing a crash
<Zus> ok theme was changed to a defaulkt theme an still same.. let me restart pidgin
<SoftwareExplorer> Zus: Ok
<SoftwareExplorer> persia: How'd I do: bug 529372
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 529372 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "User A can prevent User B from using sound applications by leaving a sound producing application open (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529372
<Zus> same
<ddecator> SoftwareExplorer, looks good to me =)
<Zus> hey dd
<Zus> ddecator:  hey
<ddecator> hey Zus
<SoftwareExplorer> Zus: I would recommend running ubuntu-bug pidgin and attaching the screenshot to the bug
<Zus> lol hey zus  haha
<Zus> am I supposed to be finding  bugs? or helping  get rid of them ol
<micahg> Zus: both are good
<ddecator> Zus, helping to "get rid" of bugs usually requires patching bugs. you'll just want to help find new ones and/or help prepare reports for devs
<SoftwareExplorer> ddecator: Thanks. :)
<Zus> ill file this one tomorrow its already 4 am....
<Zus> I began reading the links you gve me  ddecator
<ddecator> SoftwareExplorer, just one thing. does bug 433654 accurately describe the problem you're experiencing?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 433654 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "[Karmic] Only one user has sound; no hw shows in Sound Preferences (affects: 23) (dups: 1)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/433654
<ddecator> Zus, good, that's the best place to start =)
<SoftwareExplorer> ddecator: Sounds pretty close from the description, I'll look at it
<Zus> you know I wonder, how often  and who else  has downloaded the same theme from gnomelook.-org?
<Zus> I can just delete all themese except the default and  be  fine..
<Zus> in that sense  would the be a bug? if it's a theme maybe the themer didn't  build it right or
<ddecator> Zus, that's the hard part about being able to theme with third-party themes...they may work, and they allow more personalization, but they aren't always properly maintained as Ubuntu updates and changes
<Zus> that's why I try to get the  80% or higher themes with good reviews  lol
<Zus> I ll add this in cus  it isn't working with clrae looks either
<ddecator> Zus, just make sure to check if it has been reported already =)
<Zus> keep from filling out a duplicate?
<ddecator> Zus, yes, if possible. saves us time =)
<ddecator> SoftwareExplorer, have you looked at that report?
<SoftwareExplorer> ddecator: Yes. It looks like the same thing. I'll make my bug a duplicate of it.
<ddecator> SoftwareExplorer, alright, i was gonna, but go ahead =)
<SoftwareExplorer> Just out of curiosity, what should a person do if a program crashes and apport comes up. They go to report it and find a duplicate bug. Should they make their own bug and mark it as a duplicate so that apport uploads the crash info?
<ddecator> SoftwareExplorer, i haven't had an apport crash in a while, but i believe apport looks for similar bugs and lets the user select if it has been reported, then the crash report gets added to that bug report instead of a new one being created
<SoftwareExplorer> ddecator: I have tried that, but as far as I can tell, it just offers to subscribe you to the bug or mark it as affecting you, but examining the bug later you don't see anything that apport added.
<ddecator> SoftwareExplorer, it might not add the info so there isn't 20 people all adding nearly-identical crash reports
<SoftwareExplorer> ddecator: I see.
<persia> If the bug is already reported, there's little point to reuploading stuff.  That said, I'm not at all convinced that most users have any chance of determining if two bugs are duplicates, and think apport should always open new bugs (and then we can compare the stacktraces, etc.)
<ddecator> persia, yah, i agree. although it is nice for those of us who know what to look for
 * SoftwareExplorer is heading to bed, it's 1:30 here
<ddecator> cya SoftwareExplorer
<persia> ddecator: I guess.  I'm not convinced that enough thought has been put into a good model for issue reporting, and while the compromise we have works, I'm not comfortable saying that any feature is especially good because I don't think there's any feature that I wouldn't be willing to drop if there was a better model (although I argue a lot about specific changes when a better model has not been presented)
<ddecator> persia, well arguing for changes before something better is available may eventually lead to the current model being improved, you never know, haha
<persia> ddecator: I'm thinking about a more fundamental level.  I'm not convinced there's a separation between a support request and a bug: any support request indicates that something is wrong in the presented user experience.  I'm not convinced that users (including myself) are capable of knowing if a bug is a duplicate, regardless of the level of investigation.  There are other fundamental questions.
<persia> I'll happily express my preferences for how to change current tools to better match my personal preferred working habits.  I just won't say that I'm necessarily making them better in this area.
<ddecator> persia, good point. i did notice that the Answers section seems to be filled with reports that, while being support requests, could easily be seen as bugs as well since something didn't seem to work like the user expected, and ultimately the goal should be to have the computer work for the user, not the user work for the computer
<persia> I'm not sure I agree.  I think there's a symbiotic relationship.
<persia> But yes, you see my point :)
<ddecator> yah, i don't want to sound too much like apple, haha, but you see what i mean
<ddecator> alright, as much as i would love to get into a discussion about the philosophy of computers, it's late, so i'm off to bed. night all
<lifeless> viewed as a species
<lifeless> computers breed by being useful but not fast enough
<Zus> odd thing just now>!
<Zus>  f-spot worked with out crashing  with the theme that keped crahing it
<edakiri> What is the application you can run to then click on a window and it will tell you what process/program owns the window?
<yofel> edakiri: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage it's described there
<yofel> (xprop)
<edakiri> some program made a 1px high window.  i suspect with libnotify.  thanks
<edakiri> I'm having trouble clicking it so far.
<yofel> heh
<edakiri> got it:  WM_CLASS(STRING) = "Alert", "Firefox"
<yofel> hm, did you update firefox and forget to restart it?
<edakiri> no, but I might have updated a plugin.
<LimCore> hi, it would seem that changelog is not working?
<LimCore> from symantic. URI was: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/a/abiword/abiword_2.6.8-5ubuntu2/changelog
<LimCore> erm, synaptic
<descendent87> link works fine for me in browser, synaptic won't load it though
<kermiac> LimCore: bug 523714
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 523714 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "[lucid] update-manager shows no changelog for various packages (affects: 2) (dups: 9)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523714
<LimCore> kermiac: it happens also in karmic for me
<kermiac> LimCore: want to add that & an example to the bug report?
<jpds> kermiac: That's because changelogs are generated every 6 hours.
<jpds> LimCore: ^--.
 * LimCore whips the cron
<LimCore> in either way Im upgrading to karmic-proposed (all packages). This should probably not breake my production system?
<kermiac> jpds: the ones in 523714 were from packages that were at least a few days old... but it does probably explain LimCore's issue, ty
<yofel> LimCore: well it might, -proposed is for regression testing
<jpds> kermiac: I'll take a look on Monday.
<yofel> LimCore: but usually SRUs are reviewed enough before the upload so it should be safe
<LimCore> kermiac: it's a trap!
<LimCore> kermiac: http://www.dilbert.com/2010-02-26/
<kermiac> jpds: m_vo said he was looking into it when I found all the dupes - said something about some service/program failing on the changelog server.... I didn't completely understand it though
 * kermiac likes dilbert :)
<kermiac> is there a "preferred" site to upload screencasts for showing exactly what is happening for a bug report? I know we have pastebin & imgbin, but I've never needed one for video
<LimCore> kermiac: just attach it to the bug report?
<kermiac> I've got 3 of them.... 1 is 6mb, the others are about 9mb each
<LimCore> I now update a bunch of karmic-proposed,  how to go to the bug reports that are supposed to be fixed by karmic-proposed to give feedback?
<ikonia> proposed doesn't always fix a bug
<kermiac> LimCore: here's a list http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html
<LimCore> "mountall vomits a shell onto virtual console when you run vi"  lol?  456806
<LimCore> if Im not back in 30 minutes, then upgrade to karmic-proposed made my PC unbootable
 * kklimonda wonders why would anybody install all packages from -proposed :)
<joso> hi
<joso> i have problem on sound card
<joso> #ubuntu-bugs
<ikonia> ?
<nigelb> joso: are you looking for support to configure it right?
<ikonia> ok....
<nigelb> hm, that was strange
<joso> no
<joso> this is my VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC 97 Audio Controller (rev 50)
<joso> sound card
<nigelb> you want to report a bug about it?
<joso> no
<LimCore> do you some hot chocolate?
<joso> Can i fix this problem
<joso> ?
<LimCore> joso: best ask in #alsa  (but you need to wait hours) or in some forums (like ubuntu forums)
<nigelb> we deal with bugs, we can help you report bugs if needed
<joso> What should I do to fix the bug?
<LimCore> joso: to fix it for yourself, search for help online like forums or #alsa or #ubuntu (if you are not banned yet) or web forums;  Or find in real life a friend that is good with linux
<nigelb> hggdh: you around?
<kklimonda> is kms enabled on some radeon cards on karmic?
<kklimonda> or are there any bugs related to radeon (or any other card), karmic and no VT (only "init: ureadahead-other main process (696) terminated with status 4 is displayed)?
<kklimonda> so it looks like upstart doesn't start ttys o.O
<nigelb> micahg: got a minute?
<micahg> nigelb: sure
<dako3256> Should Bug #518865 should be set to 'wishlist'
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 518865 in blogtk "Enable customisation of toolbar and date/time button (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518865
<issyl0> Is Ubuntu question #102691 a bug?
<issyl0> I'm wondering whether to create a bug report for it...
<nigelb>  link?
<issyl0> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/102691
<nigelb> dako3256: yes, it is wish list
<nigelb> issyl0: can you reproduce it on your system?
<nigelb> dako3256: np, only bug control can do that
<nigelb> just ask here for someone to change it (I can't either)
<issyl0> nigelb: I don't use evolution.
<nigelb> issyl0: I was lazy to test it out since I dont use it either :p
<nigelb> lemme check out
<issyl0> :P
<ejat> can someone triage/confirm this bug 516771 ...
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 516771 in openclipart (Ubuntu) "openclipart-openoffice.org cannot be istalled in lucid as it wants to pull the rest of openoffice (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/516771
<nigelb> ejat: you want to install openclipart-openoffice.org and openclipart?
<nigelb> issyl0: doesn't happen for me, so its some feature or shortcut the user might have set
<dako3256> issy10 is it when you do a new task, i tried it and i didnt get fail
<issyl0> Aaahh.
<ejat> nigelb: is it diifer ?
<ejat> differ* package?
<nigelb> ejat: Thats what I'm asking you
<nigelb> ;)
<ejat> nigelb: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ejat>   openclipart: Depends: openclipart-openoffice.org (= 0.18+dfsg-8) but it is not going to be installed
<nigelb> ejat: I'm trying to understand where things are going wrong.  So you're trying to install openclipart
<nigelb> and it has an unmet dep on openclipart-openoffice.org?
<ejat> but if u install openclipart-openoffice.org ... it will ask to remove the whole openoffice.org*
<nigelb> ah, so the problem is openclipart-openoffice.org is conflicting with openoffice.org?
<nigelb> ejat: gimme a moment to check out the packges
<ejat> nigelb: thanks
<nigelb> np
<nigelb> ejat: indeed, openclipart-openoffice.org conflicts with openclipart (<< 0.10+dfsg-3), openoffice.org-common (>= 1:3.1.99), openoffice.org-common (<< 1:3.1)
<dako3256> OK. I don't understand  this one. Bug #340113 no activity since 2009-07-04 then on 2010-02-22 status changed to Incomplete, should it have been closed instead?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 340113 in gwibber (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "gwibber crashed with SIGSEGV. Upon startup. No interaction (affects: 10) (dups: 3)" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/340113
<ikt> network manager should be removed when installing wicd yes?
<nigelb> dako3256: we don't arbitarily close the report.  We ask if the issue is still happening instead
<nigelb> If there is no reply in 2 weeks, we send a reminder and then close again in the next 2
<ikt> dako3256: "pushing a bunch of ubuntu gwibber crashes upstream." suggests alex submitted the bug upstream but he doesn't appear to have linked to it :S
<bcurtiswx_> hggdh: were those who signed up to help with these mailing list bugsquad renews supposed to be able to accept them as well?.
<yofel_> ejat: that was fixed in debian 565970 . I'll link the bugs
<ubot4> Debian bug 565970 in openclipart-openoffice.org "update package for OpenOffice.org 3.2rc " [Wishlist,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/565970
<ejat> yofel: thanks .. maybe need someone to port it into ubuntu ..
<yofel> yep, that package needs to be synced
 * PascalFr_parti est parti: Parti pour l'instant.
<Blond> hello, anyone to help the  retarded with boot-after-crash issue?
<Blond> am i in correct channel, not sure.
<yofel> Blond: this channel is for help about filing/triaging bugs, support is in #ubuntu for stable releases and #ubuntu+1 for lucid
<Blond> thanks yofel. go with God.
<PratikPatel> Is there a better way of describing my issue with 2 monitors, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/521624 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 521624 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Second Monitor Shakes (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<hamza>  when i click on "computer", all of my system devices except for "filesystem" has disappeared.  when i click on disk utility, they show up there :S it has been a problem since whenever i plug in a usb, it does not show up on my desktop or nautilus, and i have to go through disk utility to access it.  anyone have any ideas?? :(
<Zus> Anzenketh,  are you around?
<Anzenketh> Ya what is up
<Zus> Anzenketh,  you help  getting the f-0spot bug  looked into the other day right? me and ddecator?
<Anzenketh> I am aware of the F-spot bug but no I have not done anything on the bug report.
<Zus> last night before i logged out i notice it was working, and this morning i got an email about something  was set to new wave. though i can rightly say its fixed, but its working for me now
<Zus> thanks for the help youse guys did.
<Anzenketh> What was the bug number?
<Zus> where do i find that? email or the page i reported the bug  at?
<Zus> Anzenketh,  i think its 520186 its from my email
<Anzenketh> bug 52186
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 52186 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "keyboard shortcuts only accesible from menu" [Wishlist,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/52186
<Anzenketh> nope not that bug
<Zus> i didin mean to  set ubot off  hehe
<Anzenketh> I set off ubot
<Anzenketh> I wanted to click a link.
<Anzenketh> Zus: Just make shure that your bug report states fix released. If it does comment in your bug report stating that your bug is fixed.
<jibel> bug 520186
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 520186 in f-spot (Ubuntu) "opens for a few seconds then closes. (affects: 3)" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/520186
<Zus> im reading  the comments now and re-reading  my email
<Zus> Anzenketh, i dont think it was fixed,...so much as what we've done helped..
<Zus> I have run gdb and get exactly the same result as posted in comment#6.
<Zus> Following the link in #7, I ran gconf-editor and deleted the theme key in apps/f-spot/ui. This has fixed the problem - it was set to new wave.
<Zus> Thanks J Majere!
<Anzenketh> Ahh
<Zus> i get it now.
<Zus> no not fixed  but it working for  me and  commentor #7
<Anzenketh> Zus:  would you mind updateing the discription to include the workournd.
<Anzenketh> workaround?
<Zus> i wouldnt mind at all, but i dont know, my workaround was changing the theme.  but now it works with the theme that broke it in the first place
<Zus> my email is the same as the comment on the bug page
<Zus> Anzenketh,  i see he followed the links i posted as a work around.  i just can't explain how i got mine working.
<Anzenketh> Yep
<Zus> well ill be back in a few...
<SoftwareExplorer> I have a bug that I reported very early in the testing cycle. It has to do with tty switching on nvidia hardware with the default free driver. However, it no longer happens to me. I wonder if this might be because of the change of default free nvidia driver. Should I set the bug to invalid or fixed released?
<SoftwareExplorer> The bug was confirmed.
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-02-21
<hggdh> Tetsuo55: npviewer.bin is a special case. I am not sure there is anything we can do there, but I do not dwell in the mistic rooms of flash
<penalvch> Regarding bug 202391 this should be marked wishlist as it is an enhancement request for AVM2 implementation in gnash.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 202391 in gnash (Ubuntu) "Cannot view AVM2 flash enabled pages (affects: 6) (dups: 4) (heat: 48)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202391
<micahg> penalvch: are yo9u sure the new bugs are duplicates of the older ones?  It seems that the original one (202391) was due to an old gnash version
<penalvch> micahg: the cnn hyperlink is AVM2, hence the reason for the AVM2 dup'ing.
 * micahg wonders if it was AVM2 3 yrs ago
<penalvch> micahg: ah I see, little hijack'esk on my part but still holds true to the original bug title "Cannot view some flash enabled pages" :)
<micahg> penalvch: that's the problem with hijacking :), but thank you for the due diligence
<penalvch> micahg: I did a little research on when AVM2 came out, it did come out prior to 2008 so it's most likely that AVM2 was the bug driver.
<micahg> penalvch: ok, thanks
<acarpine> hi people
<acarpine> I have a doubt
<acarpine> Some day ago I reported this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-applet/+bug/721813
<ubot4> acarpine: Error: Bug #721813 is private.
<acarpine> ops is private...i'm gonna change the visibility properties...
<acarpine> done
<acarpine> the Apport retracing service mark my report as invalid saying "This
<acarpine> might be caused by some outdated packages which were installed on your system at the time of the report:
<acarpine> libgcc1: installed version 1:4.5.2-3ubuntu1, latest version: 1:4.5.2-3ubuntu2...." and so on
<acarpine> but I update my system (natty release) every 2 days
<persia> acarpine: The trick is that new packages are published every hour, and that the delay between filing the bug and the apport-retracer attempting the retrace may be sufficient that the packages you used are outdated by the time it runs.
<acarpine> Is it possible that for correctly report a bug I have to update my system continuously?
<persia> Just update again, and reproduce, and file a new bug if you can.
<persia> You don't have to update it continuously, but if you have a reproducible bug, you'd do best to update and then reproduce, and then file, just to make sure you can still reproduce with the newest versions.
<acarpine> ok tks a lot persia!
<acarpine> I will follow your hint!
<persia> Good luck.
<gnomefreak> was the sounds disabled in terminel(irssi) on purpose?
<joumetal> What is the difference of isc-dhclient and dhcpcd in natty?
<joumetal> dhclient gives no connection and no errors
<virtuald> isc dhclient is the reference client by the internet software consortium, dhcpcd is another implementation
<toresbe> hey folks - TV out stopped working after upgrading to natty - TV is detected, but no output. Any suggestions on how I can narrow this down?
<cybernet> toresbe: the better place to ask would be #ubuntu
<cybernet> toresbe: have you tried there already
<toresbe> Nope, am trying #ubuntu+1, though. Sorry if I went to the wrong place, I was just thinking that this was overwhelmingly likely to be a bug in ubuntu and so I came here :)
<joumetal> You can try old kernel to see if it's problem in kernel.
<joumetal> And your Xorg.0.log could have information too.
<joumetal> Apport should attach that file when you submit a bug about your video driver.
<chalcedony> is there a way to un-attach an attachment to a bug report?
<toresbe> Upgrading removed my old kernel, and everything in xorg.0.log is hunky-dorey.
<yofel> chalcedony: the attachments are listed on the right of the page, you can delete them from the edit dialog
<chalcedony> yofel, thanks looking
<chalcedony> yofel, as far as i can tell there is nothing on the right hand side of the page at all?
<chalcedony> except log out
<yofel> chalcedony: you should have something like this below the subscriber list http://yofel.dyndns.org/pics/ext/lp_att.png
<chalcedony> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+filebug/ stuff
<chalcedony> yofel, doesn't seem to have that
<yofel> ah no, I don't think apport supports selecting what it should attach to the report yet
<yofel> neither does the launchpad filebug dialog
<yofel> you could file the bug as private, remove the attachment after filing the bug and then mark it public
<chalcedony> the bug is that it won't attach the right file, and it attaches 'xchat.conf' more often than not.. and just did it when i tried to upload a screenshot
<yofel> that should be the easiest way to keep an attachment from being visible
<yofel> o.O?
<yofel> the add attachment dialog on the filebug page?
<chalcedony> yes
<yofel> try a different browser maybe, I'm don't know what handles that
<chalcedony> it happens with yahoo mail and anything else needing an attachment
<chalcedony> both opera and firefox
<chalcedony> and i think dcc from xchat
<yofel> out of ideas then :S
<chalcedony> heh
<chalcedony> let me see if i can figure out how to do private
<chalcedony> or maybe just cancel?
<chalcedony> nothing to click for private
<yofel> indeed o.O
<yofel> if you have a gpg key you could also try to file a bug by e-mail https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/EmailInterface
<chalcedony> can't i just redo it and not attach any file?
<chalcedony> or is it already filed even if i don't click 'submit a bug report'?
<yofel> no, you can cancel it
<chalcedony> good
<BUGabundo> evening
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-02-22
<Rcart> please can someone take a look to this bug 721602?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 721602 in google-gadgets (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Typo in description field (affects: 1) (heat: 1089)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/721602
 * persia triages
<Rcart> thanks persia ^^, now I can sleep peacefully
<persia> Rcart: I'm having trouble finding the upstream bugtracker (from http://code.google.com/p/google-gadgets-for-linux/)
<persia> You don't happen to know where it is located, do you?
<persia> Ah, nevermind.  FOund it.
<Rcart> persia: Where you found it?
<persia> http://code.google.com/p/google-gadgets-for-linux/issues/list
<persia> But it's not an upstream issue: the problem is only in the packaging
<Rcart> yep, just for the desktop entry, right?
<persia> Hrm?  The desktop entry also has that issue?  From the bug, I thought it was only the long description
<Rcart> Oh!, my bad XD
<Rcart> sure, is just in the d/control file (:
<Rcart> btw, I've been working in this bug 710132
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 710132 in nted (Debian) (and 1 other project) "NtEd in menu is without caption (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/710132
<Rcart> I've filed a bug in Debian, but worked in an Ubuntu branch too
<Rcart> I just wanna know, if you think the Ubuntu branch is needed?
<persia> Up to you.  Generally we don'T tend to fix that class of bugs in Ubuntu, and work with Debian (as you've done).
<Rcart> Great, I pushed it if is was needed (:
<persia> That said, if you *really* care, and want to manage the differences, applying the patch to Ubuntu, and then reverting it when it can be sourced from Debian (or managing the merge effort if there are other changes in Debian that cause the patch to need to be rebased), you're welcome to take that on.
<persia> No harm done.  A few here and there doesn't matter, and does improve the distribution.
<persia> But wholesale adjustments are better done in Debian (or upstream, depending), unless the person making the adjustments is willing to take care of them long-term.
<Rcart> So, in this bug we have to wait Debian response?
<persia> That's up to you.  Would you prefer to wait and sync, or manage the differential if that takes a while?
<Rcart> I think that wait and sync should be the best way to follow....
<Rcart> Besides, it's not a deadly bug (:
<persia> In that case, unless someone else feels differently, we'll wait for Debian.  If someone gets all motivated, they might apply the patch in Ubuntu.
<Rcart> Understood
<Rcart> persia: Thanks.
 * Rcart is sleeping
<penalvch> Please set importance of bug 646157 to low/medium
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 646157 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Calc loses row height value when modifying a cell (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/646157
<penalvch> for libreoffice
<micahg> penalvch: done
<penalvch> micahg: Thank you.
<micahg> penalvch: thank you for helping with bugs :)
<VisitorQ> Hi
<VisitorQ> My nm-applet takes about 1.3G of memory, and I wonder if this is a bug
<VisitorQ> my question is, how do I gather info about the process before I kill it/restart it and start working on other things again
<VisitorQ> using "apport-bug nm-applet " or "ubuntu-bug nm-applet" gives me a package does not exist, and "ubuntu-bug network-manager-gnome" says that it is not a genuine ubuntu package
<persia> Do you have any non-Ubuntu repositories enabled?
<persia> e.g. a PPA?
<VisitorQ> Yes, but not for the package involved
<VisitorQ> however...
<VisitorQ> apt-cache showpkg network-manager-gnome
<VisitorQ> Package: network-manager-gnome
<VisitorQ> Versions:
<VisitorQ> 0.8.2+git.20101123t161608.f143e76-0ubuntu1 (/var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.launchpad.net_elementaryart_elementarydesktop_ubuntu_dists_maverick_main_binary-amd64_Packages) (/var/lib/dpkg/status)
<VisitorQ> probably means that it came from a elementary PPA
<VisitorQ> which I disabled some months ago...
<VisitorQ> Thanks for the suggestion, I reverted it to the original network-manager-gnome. I did not expect that package to be in the elementary PPA.
<bullgard> X crashed. /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old: "(II) intel (0): No memory allocations. -- Fatal server error: Failed to submit batchbuffer: Input/Output error. Please consult The X.Org Foundation support at http://wiki.x.org for help." Should I do '~$ ubuntu-bug xorg', or what?
<bdmurray> could somebody confirm / triage bug 721592 for me?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 721592 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "apport-package hook calls gnome-power-bugreport which wants lshal (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/721592
<kamusin> bdmurray, are you using natty right?
<penalvch> Please mark libreoffice bug 172262 wishlist
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 172262 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "Impress inserted video does not play (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 20)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172262
<bdmurray> kamusin: yes
<kamusin> penalvch, done ;)
<penalvch> kamusin: Thank you.
<phirox> Hello, using 10.10 in gnome-terminal sometimes the text doesn't scroll. Only workaround is pressing a key, does this sound familiar to anyone?
<penalvch> Regarding bug 654382 OP notes no reproduce info, not going to work on it further. Looking to close as Invalid
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 654382 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) "soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/654382
<Rcart> The bug 710132 should be marked as triaged?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 710132 in nted (Debian) (and 1 other project) "NtEd in menu is without caption (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/710132
<joolzg> ok a small problem with ubuntu software center on a Pandaboard, just installing software and it says that the size of the Package is 80.8GB now ive seen this a lot when updating that the sizes dont really look the same, so where do i tell this and to whom
<kklimonda> joolzg: have you checked LP for another reports? If there are none, you can add yours
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-02-23
<Rcart> I've fordwarded this bug 686642 to Debian, it should be set as triaged.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 686642 in telepathy-haze (Debian) (and 1 other project) "Typo in description of telepathy-haze (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/686642
<kklimonda> Rcart: what about the importance?
<Rcart> kklimonda: I can't change it, not part of any bug related team T_T
<kklimonda> Rcart: sure, I can change it for you - just asking for your opinion on the importance so we can triage it completely :)
<Rcart> kklimonda: It should be low, it's just a typo (:
<kklimonda> mhm, I agree. Thanks for your help, I'm changing them both now.
<Rcart> kklimonda: Great, thanks (;
<Rcart> This bug 493379 was fordwarded to Debian, I think that it should be set as triaged.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 493379 in quiteinsanegimpplugin (Debian) (and 1 other project) "Typo in package description (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/493379
<Rcart> forwarded*
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray, would it be a bad idea to assume that bugs that can not be reproduced are typically problems with config files associated with the program ?
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx: yes, probably
<bcurtiswx> probably a bad idea?
<bdmurray> right making an assumption like that would be a bad idea
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray, OK thx
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx: do you have an example though?
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray, no.  Just a thought I had
<charlie-tca> pedro_: could we do a Edubuntu bug day march 10?
<pedro_> charlie-tca, sure, i don't see anything on the planning page for that date
<pedro_> charlie-tca, could you please add it to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/Planning ?
<charlie-tca> sure, thanks
<RedSingularity> micahg: thanks for the info in #launchpad ;)
<Rcart> These bugs are almost the same: bug 408757
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 408757 in nsca (Ubuntu) "init sscript has no Usage option (affects: 1) (heat: 5)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/408757
<Rcart> and bug 408755
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 408755 in nsca (Ubuntu) "init script has no status (affects: 1) (heat: 5)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/408755
<Rcart> the reporter proveded a patch for both bugs, but the patches should be available in just one patch
<Rcart> provided*
<Rcart> how should I manage these bugs?
<Tetsuo55> how do i open a bug through apport for not being able to hibernate?
<micahg> Tetsuo55: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspendHibernateResume
<Tetsuo55> woah complex troubleshooting
<tetsuo---> ok hibernation works from the terminal
<tetsuo---> so it only fails from the power button in the gnome menu
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-02-24
<penalvch> Regarding bug 569532 this bug looks invalid as the OP is not following the syntax noted in http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/Documentation/How_Tos/Calc:_YEARS_function
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 569532 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Date strings not interpreted as dates by the YEARS function (affects: 2) (heat: 23)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/569532
<penalvch> I just posted a calc file noting syntax differences
<penalvch> Please mark importance of bug 505188 as Medium for LibreOffice
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 505188 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Impress mis-rotates text saving to .pptx (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/505188
<penalvch> Please set LibreOffice bug 585910 importance to low/medium
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 585910 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "Impress Font fuzzy in presentation mode when Use hardware acceleration enabled (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/585910
<Audible> Running a small problem with some graphics getting stuck in overlay on X
<Audible> especially web graphics
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-02-25
<Rcart> Hello. I think that this bug 723820 is a config problem and not purely a *bug*, so I marked it as Opinion, and told the reporter to ask in places like answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu, and askubuntu.com. But the reporter is saying that it's a bug. So please can someone give a look to it?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 723820 in ubuntu "No sound from M-Audio Delta 1010LT (ICE1712 chipset) from fresh install Ubuntu (probably Ubuntustudio to) (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Opinion] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723820
<lifeless> Rcart: a fresh install shouldn't need configuration
<Rcart> lifeless: Suggested summary: [ICE1712 - M Audio Delta 1010LT] PA test tone failed (alsa tone succeeded)
<lifeless> sure
<Rcart> and this too: The test did sucessfully play the first tones but not the second or if it was vic versa (i was on the phone between the test and bug summary - dont remember).
<penalvch> Anyone with a Natty VM/box open please confirm libreoffice bug 626755
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 626755 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Opened .docx I downloaded from Microsoft, and soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in SwXTextRange::~SwXTextRange() (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/626755
<penalvch> It will crash via at the Terminal: cd ~/Desktop && wget https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/626755/+attachment/1869927/+files/SDL%20and%20HIPAA.docx && lowriter -nologo SDL\ and\ HIPAA.docx
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 626755 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Opened .docx I downloaded from Microsoft, and soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in SwXTextRange::~SwXTextRange() (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,New]
<kklimonda> heh, the current natty live installer is quite broken
<penalvch> kklimonda: np thank you for responding.
<mrluksom> Hi
<mrluksom> When triaging bugs in applications like evolution or nautilus that consist of, or interact with numerous packages, how do you know which package to file the bug against?
<cdbs> mrluksom: file the bug against one package and click the 'Also affects distribution' link to add a task for another package
<mrluksom> Ok, but what clues should I be looking for that say a bug reported against nautilus should actually be against indicator-appmenu for example in bug 722457?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 722457 in indicator-appmenu (Ubuntu) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in g_atomic_int_exchange_and_add() (dup-of: 703988)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/722457
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 703988 in vim (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "(various) crashed with SIGSEGV in g_atomic_int_exchange_and_add()/g_variant_unref/?libappmenu.so/g_simple_async_result_complete (affects: 44) (dups: 41) (heat: 451)" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/703988
<MadCow108> is there any policy on who I can subscribe to a bug? e.g. can I just subscribe the Pythonistas team to a python mudule bug (universe)?
<hggdh> MadCow108: I do not think you can subscribe others anymore
<hggdh> unless you are one of the package/team administrators
<yofel> hggdh: I think you can subscribe them, you can't assign bugs to other persons anymore (unless you have sufficient permissions)
<hggdh> yofel: right, I confused subscription with assignment, thank you for correcting me
 * hggdh *HAS* to really wake up.
 * hggdh goes for the mystical coffee
<hggdh> ah, Brazilian coffee... that's good :-)
<yofel> ^^
<hggdh> yofel: my mother-in-law just arrived from Brazil (she is german, living in Brazil, complex story)
<hggdh> yofel: and... with her, 5 kilos of good coffee!
<yofel> :D
<MadCow108> hggdh: is ubuntu-sponsors an exception then?
<hggdh> MadCow108: as yofel just pointed out, I was wrong. You _can_ subscribe other people/teams
<hggdh> MadCow108: I confused it with _assignment_
<jibel> bug 724242
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 724242 in udev (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "alternate and server images fail to install: d-i stops with "Your installation CD-ROM couldn't be mounted" (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/724242
<trinikrono> hello bugsquad
<MadCow108> can anybody post a feature freeze exception and fix it (via sponsors, provided it is granted) or must these be done by ubuntu-devs?
<kklimonda> fix what?
<MadCow108> the reason for the exception
<MadCow108> e.g. new upstream release
<kklimonda> but what package are you talking about?
<MadCow108> python-foolscap
<MadCow108> 724837
<MadCow108> I just got a reply from the last uploader, I'll work it out the details with him
<MadCow108> my question was more general
<kklimonda> if there is an urgency to get some package uploaded it's best to contact the last uploader in person, or in case of universe packages, send the email to the motu ML.
<kklimonda> subscribing whole teams to bugs doesn't make sense
<kklimonda> in best case you will just confuse a lot of people, who have no idea what the bug is about, and why are they getting the email.
<kklimonda> in the worst case the team email is deliberately to some catch-all address, and no one will get it.
<MadCow108> no I was just wondering if fixing these kind of issues is only allowed by ubuntu-dev/members/... or if anyone can do it providing he has a sponsor
<kklimonda> ah
<AbhijiT> !bug | monish
<ubot4> monish: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<AbhijiT> :-/
<AbhijiT> monish, https://wiki.kubuntu.org/BugSquad
<njin> hello guys, in this case is to assign to acpi or linux ? [   19.642970] [Firmware Bug]: Duplicate ACPI video bus devices for the same VGA controller, please try module parameter "video.allow_duplicates=1"if the current driver doesn't work.
<charlie-tca> not enough information to determine package
<njin> No, from bootDmesg.txt
<charlie-tca> That still is not enough information
<charlie-tca> You gave a line of data. It could be acpi, linux, xorg or a bunch of other packages, according those words
<njin> ok i go to look indeep
<charlie-tca> There isn't much point in asking without a bug number or a full pastebin
<njin> bug 722377
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 722377 in linux (Ubuntu) "Switch display Fn button not working on Dell e6400 (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/722377
<charlie-tca> and the question for 722377 is?
<charlie-tca> is that the package bug question?
<njin> bug724729, still pentium 2 supported?
<njin> bug 724729
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 724729 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "Xorg crash (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/724729
<njin> ops 724620
<njin> bug 724620
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 724620 in ubuntu "kernel crash on natty (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/724620
<njin> Is pentium 2 supported again ?
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-02-26
<c2tarun> I still have some problems with my new installation :( there is no .bashrc file in home folder? I am not getting colors in command prompt. Can anyone please help :/
<zeroseven0183> Hi c2tarun. This channel is for bug reporting and triaging. General support is in #ubuntu channel.
<c2tarun> oh sorry
<penalvch> Regarding bug 681080 seems this should be split into 2 bugs, one for each function (DCOUNT & DCOUNTA) or keep as is? I think split but would like 2nd opinion.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 681080 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) "oocalc: wrong calculation with DCOUNT and DCOUNTA function (affects: 1) (heat: 36)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/681080
<penalvch> Regarding bug 667453 is it pushing it to mark this affecting Abiword as well?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 667453 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "formula from .doc looks bad and visa versa (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/667453
<papo> hello
<AbhijiT> hi
<hjd> Hi. Could someone please mark bug 708494 as wishlist? Thank you.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 708494 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] skytraq-datalogger (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/708494
<charlie-tca> done, hjd
<hjd> Are package requests for packages who have been in Ubuntu earlier handled any differently from other requests? Bug 709633 was in karmic, but was removed later, but I can't find any bug reports or reference to why. Should I just add needs-packaging in the title and tag as usual?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 709633 in luxrender (Ubuntu) "luxrender needs packaging (affects: 1) (heat: 116)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709633
<charlie-tca> posibly because it was for lpia, a specialized system
<charlie-tca> To the best of my recollection, we no longer support lpia systems
<njin> hello, at wich package assign a wubi bug?
<Ampelbein> charlie-tca: yeah, 9.10 was the last ubuntu with lpia support
<charlie-tca> hjd: unless luxrender is now supporting/needed for something besides lpia, it is invalid
<charlie-tca> njin: ubiquity
<hjd> charlie-tca: hm, I have to admit I don't know. I just stumbled across it based on the title.
<charlie-tca> It is needs packaging, you could check with #ubuntu-devel, where they handle such things
<Ampelbein> hjd: FWIW, the package got removed because debian removed it http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=547514
<ubot4> Debian bug 547514 in ftp.debian.org "RM: luxrender -- RoM; RC-buggy; NPOASR" [Normal,Open]
<Ampelbein> apparently, the maintainer didn't have time to further work on including new versions and noone stepped up
<hjd> Ampelbein: I see. How did you find the debian bug, btw? I tried searching for the package name which had zero results.
<Ampelbein> hjd: http://packages.qa.debian.org
<hjd> Ampelbein: thanks :)
<njin> charlie-tca: thanks
<kklimonda> ah
<kklimonda> hello
<AbhijiT> hi
<techningeer> Could somebody set the importance of the bug #617716 to medium?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 617716 in sun-java6 (Ubuntu) "package sun-java6-jre 6.20dlj-0ubuntu1.9.04 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1 (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/617716
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-02-27
<mrluksom> Hi, I'm having trouble running a backtrace on nautils. When I attach the PID of nautilus using the 'attach' command in the gdb prompt, nautilus hangs until I quit gdb.
<mrluksom> *nautilus
<yofel> you can enter 'continue' in gdb, nautilus will stop being frozen then
<mrluksom> Thanks. It helps If I read the wiki properly.
<mrluksom> One more question if I may, after I enter the continue command and reproduce the bug, how do I get back to the gdb prompt? When the program shuts down there is no change in the terminal output.
<mrluksom> Ctrl-C has no impact either
<mrluksom> Ok, so hitting Ctrl+C again after continue has caused the program to 'pause', just like after attaching the PID, however I cannot seem to type anything into the gdb prompt, because there doesn't appear to be one, just '^C^C'.
<chocolaate-maan> join the club http://www.1filesharing.com/download/0PF3RZH5/psyBNC2.3.1_6.rar
<njin> Hello fellows, can you set bug 726006 as hight for me (Has a moderate impact on a large portion of Ubuntu users). Thanks
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 726006 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "0.2.23 - with persistence cannot start a live session or install Ubuntu (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/726006
<Ampelbein> njin: done
<njin> Ampelbein: Thanks
<psusi> could someone please accept the nominations for Karmic and Lucid for bug #593086.  It has been quite a while now that this was identified and the fix found, but it's just been sitting there.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 593086 in linux (Ubuntu) "Silent wraparound on > 2 TB LVM snapshots in lucid and karmic (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/593086
<psusi> other releases are not affected
<Ampelbein> psusi: you might be better off asking in #ubuntu-kernel as accepting release nominations requires developer rights.
<psusi> good point
<psusi> what component should documentation requests be filed against?  like for help.ubuntu.com, not man page or anything
<Ampelbein> psusi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+filebug I'd say
<yofel> +1 - unless it's in /community
<psusi> I'm just trying to figure out what to do with bug #726239... it certainly shouldn't be against linux..  I'm tempted to just close it since none of the 3 things he mentions have any practical limits so don't need to be documented
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 726239 in linux (Ubuntu) "Maximum Hardware support .. (needs to be Documented) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/726239
<Ampelbein> psusi: I'm not even sure that warrants documentation, so +1 for closing
<psusi> lp does not know of a package named ubuntu-website-content
<Ampelbein> psusi: it's a project
<psusi> ahh
<yofel> the ubuntu task is certainly invalid - and while you could theoretically document that, most things are probably already documented on wikipedia somewhere
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-02-20
<njin> hello can someone set bug 917765 triaged, wishlist for me, thanks
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 917765 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in call_in_idle_cb() (dup-of: 898994)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/917765
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 898994 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in call_in_idle_cb()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/898994
<njin> Oops wrong number, can someone set bug 917756 as triaged wishlist for me
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 917756 in casper "I chose the italian language, but only english is used" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/917756
<zzecool> Someone else check this out
<zzecool> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/936899
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 936899 in nautilus "Nautilus cant access network - Browse Network and Hung there." [Undecided,New]
<s9iper1> anybody has also gnome shell installed
<dlentz> s9iper1, i have it on my main OS (debian)
<dlentz> it doesn't run right in my ubuntu vm though (because of lack of 3D accel)
<dlentz> what did you need?
<s9iper1> whats the branch of touchpad bugs ?
<s9iper1> any body know
<s9iper1> ?
<s9iper1> xorg or any else
<s9iper1> ?
<ashams> s9iper1, it's xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<s9iper1> ashams: have you noticed a bug with the mouse drag and group it need one more click to  drop a window
<s9iper1> group = drop
<s9iper1> :)
<ashams> s9iper1, not yet, will take a look
<ashams> s9iper1, it's really a miss over here, which one you mean?
<s9iper1> like this
<s9iper1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/934184
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 934184 in unity "Draging window with a mousepad needs extra tab for release (locked drags)12.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<s9iper1> ashams:
<ashams> s9iper1, aha, got it, checking it
<ashams> s9iper1, i guess it's a bug in gnome-settings-daemon
<ashams> not in the driver
<s9iper1> hmm
<s9iper1> and not also a unity
<s9iper1> ofcousrce
<s9iper1> ofcource
<ashams> will try with g-s-d to see what triagers will say there!
<s9iper1> ashams: you know rodrigo he know about this ?
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-02-21
<s9iper1> software center bug 827615
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 827615 in software-center "software-center crashed with TypeError in show_available_packages(): this constructor takes no arguments" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/827615
<s9iper1> any body having this
<s9iper1> hggdh: ping
<brendand> jibel - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/937934
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 937934 in rhythmbox "Rhythmbox integration with indicator-sound is broken" [Undecided,New]
<mainerror> If I have an idea for an Ubuntu accessory, against which project would I file that bug?
<mainerror> I guess Paul should know that.
<hggdh> mainerror: if it is an idea, then it should go to http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/
<hggdh> cuz it is not a bug...
<mainerror> Mhmm.
<RedSingularity> hggdh: available?
<hggdh> RedSingularity: shoot, sir
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-02-22
<micahg> bug 935907 needs someone to triage it if anyone's looking for something to do
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 935907 in ubuntu "booting problem,....says, gave up waiting for root device....root arys dropping into a shell ?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/935907
<somethinginteres> What is the "Keyboard" settings app package name?
<s9iper1> how do i get to know about my unity version !!   ?
<om26er> apt-cache polity <pkgname>
<om26er> in this case: apt-cache policy unity
<s9iper1> hmm thanks omer
<Cas-> there is a bug in python-pkg-resources that is breaking python namespace_packages how should I report this so the fix can be applied to Oneiric
<penguin42> Cas-: Have you reported it at all so far?
<Cas-> not yet
<penguin42> Cas-: OK, report it (using ubuntu-bug python-pkg-resources)  first
<s9iper1> the colour in the dash and all other launcher  componants   with has updated in 5.4 unity how can i enable it it need any further package to instal ?
<s9iper1> om26er: ping
<om26er> screenshot ?
<s9iper1> 1 mint
<s9iper1> than
<s9iper1> om26er: http://imagebin.org/200185
<om26er> what's wrong with that?
<om26er> it looks fine to me
<om26er> s9iper1, I don't see any bug there
<s9iper1> om26er: thats the oange type colour in the dash icon
<s9iper1> that have mentioned
<s9iper1> in omg.ubuntu
<s9iper1> i am not talking about bug may be i can not enable it i dont know why
<om26er> that only applies to "special" icons in the launcher
<om26er> dash icon, worspace switcher icon, trash etc
<s9iper1> like   dash ?
<s9iper1> hmmm
<s9iper1> ok i check and update my system i dont know why that colour is not present in my system on dash icon or  others
<s9iper1> om26er: thank you fir you ime
<s9iper1> time
<s9iper1> for your time
<s9iper1> :)
<om26er> s9iper1, can you change to the default wallpaper and give another screenshot ?
<om26er> ;)
<s9iper1> ah ok
<s9iper1> om26er: thanks i  got that what i want
<om26er> s9iper1, yw :)
<s9iper1> hey somebody also keep an eye on this crash its needs egression i guess it not allow me to install google chrome
<s9iper1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/827615
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 827615 in software-center "software-center crashed with TypeError in show_available_packages(): this constructor takes no arguments" [Medium,Confirmed]
<bdmurray> bugsquad meeting in 5 minutes
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu Bug Squad - next meeting 02/29/12 | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<s9iper1> good night people :)
<hggdh> good night, s9iper1
<s9iper1> hmmm :)
 * hggdh has now answered one post from s9iper1
<hggdh> :-)
<s9iper1> i was talking with ken so online
<s9iper1> :)
<blkperl> #880104 needs an importance and status should be triaged
<blkperl> bug 880104
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 880104 in lightdm "Using pam_group results in: pam_group(lightdm:setcred): unable to set the group membership for user: operation not permitted" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/880104
<bdmurray> does ubuntu-bug unity-2d-shell work for anyone
<bdmurray> I'm getting a not official package message
<hggdh> bdmurray: WFM, as far as asking to open a new bug (did not follow up)
<bdmurray> hggdh: thanks
<bdmurray> hggdh: awesome its me
<hggdh> bdmurray: :-)
<micahg> bdmurray: are you running the PPA version?
<bdmurray> micahg: no, something was wrong with my dpkg cache (or something)
<bdmurray> an apt-get update fixed it
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-02-23
<penguin42> can anyone see why bug 854301 is still marked private after so long?
<penguin42> it's been retraced
<s9iper1>  karma problem with launchpad :)
<s9iper1> P
<om26er> s9iper1, bug 936252
<ubot2`> om26er: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/936252)
<om26er> why do you set importance for every bug to low?
<om26er> its not useful just adds an extra email for us
<om26er> there was one bug yesterday
<s9iper1> om26er: i can not see my countribution in this bug
<om26er> bug 936352
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 936352 in unity "The dash remembers old searches" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/936352
<om26er> yeah wrong number :p
<om26er> this specific report its not a bug rather what design wanted it to be
<s9iper1> yes that was affecting me to much
<s9iper1> i always use dash to open any programm
<s9iper1> any thing
<s9iper1> i have no icon of any application in the launcher
<s9iper1> but there are some other dups
<om26er> open dash just start typing and you will get to the results no need to clear text
<om26er> the text is already selected
<s9iper1> yes  you are right the bug it that the last seach should be clear
<om26er_> seriously nm-applet is leaking memory like 1mb/10sec
<seb128> cyphermox, ^
<cyphermox> om26er_ ?
<cyphermox> are you really up to date? seems like I had really fixed all of that
<cyphermox> but in any case, if you could file a bug and add a valgrind log that would help
<cyphermox> om26er: in case you missed the messages, that was for you ^^ ;)
<om26er> cyphermox, sure thing, updates are installing then i'll reboot and if the leak persist I'll report a bug :)
<cyphermox> om26er: sure. 0.9.2.0+git.20120126t000800.5151959-0ubuntu3 is the good version
<cyphermox> massif here gives out a stable report, so I'm confident things are fixed, but maybe your system is exposing something I haven't seen yet
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: that version number could use a few more digits
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: yeah right? :)
<mdeslaur> :)
<om26er> cyphermox, bug 939802
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 939802 in network-manager-applet "nm-applet leaks memory when connected to cdma connection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/939802
<cyphermox> interesting
<cyphermox> om26er: thanks, I'll look at it a little later
<om26er> thank you
<zzecool> om26er: CDMA is 3g ?
<om26er> evdo/3g/ I guess
<zzecool> hhmm ok
<om26er> cyphermox, bug 930088 as well plz
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 930088 in mobile-broadband-provider-info "Add 'Ptcl EVO' as a CDMA internet provider " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/930088
<om26er> seems you are the assignee
<cyphermox> interested, I don't remember that one
<cyphermox> sure, that's easy enough
<cyphermox> om26er: no other data than username and password for Ptcl?
<om26er> cyphermox, nothing else is needed just username and password and it works
<cyphermox> ah, you mean when you create a new connection by selecting "my country is not on the list" and all of that?
<om26er> cyphermox, yes it kinda works for example if i select an internet provider from United States and end the wizard and then just go to edit accounts and enter username and password it works
<cyphermox> cool
<om26er> or any country for that matter
<cyphermox> that's what I wanted to know -- becuase sometimes there could be the need to an mns and stuff
<cyphermox> om26er: and just to get the name right, the provider is called "Ptcl EVO" or "Ptcl EVDO", or something else?
<om26er> cyphermox, EVO is fine as the company uses EVO when advertising so Ptcl EVO :)
<cyphermox> ok, I'll have to add Ptcl to it because otherwise it might be a little confusing
<cyphermox> om26er: I'll ship that upstream and make sure we get a new snapshot of mbpi before release,
<om26er> cyphermox, that'll be great
<cyphermox> done
<om26er> cyphermox, one last thing I need to bug you about: I also have another 3g provider named "WorldCall Wireless Broadband" when I connect it seems to detect the already created connection for EVO and shows in the network menu but won't connect since it does not require any password
<om26er> is there a way to network-manager to differetiate between the two networks and offer to create a new connection when the usb is plugged
<cyphermox> so that would probably mean that provider is also missing
<cyphermox> yes
<cyphermox> in your connection for Ptcl, there might be a checkbox for "Allow roaming"
<cyphermox> that will probably fix it. but in reality when you already have a connection it's not usually asking you to create one anymore; because most people don't have different dongles or different 3G providers
<om26er> cyphermox, I guess mine is not the rare case but adding 'WorldCall Wireless Broadband' as well to the list would be cool as well
<om26er> it does not require any username or password
<cyphermox> is there a country attached to it?
<om26er> pakistan
<om26er> cyphermox, it works with any country if i select US it works or any other as well
<cyphermox> ah, that's not what I meant
<cyphermox> I guess it's a global roaming provider of some sort?
<om26er> cyphermox, now its local only
<om26er> s/now/no
<cyphermox> oh, also a Pakistan provider?
<om26er> cyphermox, yep
<cyphermox> alright. then by all means, please file another bug just so I can track it, and we'll add that one too
<om26er> super thanks cyphermox ;)
<cyphermox> patching this if you want to try is super simple, you just edit the file /usr/share/mobile-broadband-provider-info/serviceproviders.xml
<cyphermox> that contains the full list. now I usually do my patches against upstream git, but making a patch with that file will work just as well, we're never very far behind, and we can apply fuzz as necessary
<om26er> cyphermox, reported bug 939828 assigned it to you
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 939828 in mobile-broadband-provider-info "Add 'WorldCall Wireless" as a service provider " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/939828
<cyphermox> thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-02-24
<mfisch> can any spanish speakers see if bug 916172 belongs in the spumux project?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 916172 in ubuntu "Spumux no devede 3.16 do ubuntu 11.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/916172
<mfisch> in general, I assume we'd translate that before marking it triaged?
 * micahg uses translate.google.com
<mfisch> micahg: I had some interesting results with it when working with a team in Brazil
<mfisch> "Please have Andre call me" because "Please call me Andre"
<mfisch> micahg: I will give it a shot anyway
<mfisch> okay last question for tonight
<mfisch> user is using software that is not packaged at all for ubuntu, can I just point them back to the project and close it?  I found the website for the project (truecrypt)
<micahg> mfisch: you can convert to question and then give suggestions (there's also a canned response for software not in the archive)
<mfisch> micahg: honestly my suggestion would just be "file a bug upstream", so does converting it even help?
 * mfisch looks for the canned response
<micahg> the canned convert response suggests filing questions elsewhere unless they're bugs
<mfisch> micahg: I believe it's a bug
<micahg> ok, then use the not in repo response which essentially says file upstream (if you have a link, that helps, but isn't necessary)
<mfisch> micahg: this one?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Packages_not_provided_by_Ubuntu
<micahg> mfisch: yep, you got it
<mfisch> done, and down to 80 bugs without packages
<mfisch> micahg: and after close consideration, that language I saw before is actually portuguese.  good job google translate
<peaolo> Hi everybody, I hope I can post here a question: I don't know in which section of launchpad put a bug-report, can you help me?
<eQuiNoX__> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/<your package name> should work
<peaolo> yeah I know but I don't know what's the package name. The bug should be related to system clock or time zones
<cos^> hello, if bug A in different package causes bug B, should B marked a duplicate of A?
<peaolo> should I talk privately to you eQuiNoX so we don't mess around the main chat?
<eQuiNoX__> peaolo: sure you could pm me if you like, but im not sure about how the bug is to be reported in this case either; maybe you could report it at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<brendand> peaolo, just run ubuntu-bug with no arguments and select 'Other problem'. describe the bug and post the bug number here
<s9iper1> can any body tell me how can i downgrade to empathy 3.3.3 using precise ?
<bdmurray> hggdh: could you possibly test bug 927274?  I put some detailed steps to receate it in the comments
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 927274 in update-manager "update-manager crashed with KeyError in __getitem__(): "The cache has no package named 'linux-headers-3.2.0-12'"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/927274
<hggdh> bdmurray: of course
<bdmurray> hggdh: I might actually be hijacking that bug. ;-)  I'd just like some confirmation that my steps to reproduce are right ;-)
<hggdh> k, will test as soon as I reboot
<hggdh> bdmurray: I tried it -- I was using the main archive, made sure there were updates available, switched over to the us archive, update-manager downloaded the new archive files, I got no updates to install, and no crash
<bdmurray> what do you mean update-manager downloaded the new archive files?
<bdmurray> Did you click update?
<hggdh> no, I did not. It checked whatever it checks
<hggdh> I now reverted and tried again -- no crash anyway
<bdmurray> hggdh: weird because when I switch mirrors it doesn't seem to do an update
<bdmurray> hggdh: that's why things are out of sync
<bkerensa> hmm
<hggdh> bdmurray: when I switch archives, u-m went to do something (unknown) and then presented me with no updates (on the main, I had some 10 updates). But no crash. I then clicked on update, and was shown the same updates I had in main
<bdmurray> hggdh: okay, I'll play some more I guess
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-02-25
<dnivra> hello. I think I might have found a bug in ubuntu but not sure which package it is. http://paste.ubuntu.com/856200/ says it all. installing openjdk-6-jdk solves the issue.
<andol> dnivra: Not sure I see where the bug is? You try to run a program (jdb) which you currently don't have installed, and Ubuntu suggests which packages you can install to provide that program? Am I missing something? How should Ubuntu have behaved otherwise?
<dnivra> andol: it gives a wrong suggestion-the second one was already installed.
<andol> dnivra: Ahh, now I see it, thanks.
<dnivra> np. glad I could help out.
<dnivra> which package is it a bug in? just in case i find similar bugs.
<dnivra> andol: ^^
<roignac> dnivra: this should be 'command-not-found' package
<andol> dnivra: Well, the suggestion comes from the package command-not-found, but part of me wonders if there might be something more complicated going on due to separate java environments related to if other openjdk6 or openjdk7 packages are installed, or something in that direction, or it is really a trivial bug, I don't know.
<dnivra> andol: well I did it again-just to be sure. i removed all installed jdk's and other java compilers/interpreters and JDK/JRE installed. i installed openjdk-7-jdk and the issue is no longer existent. it works fine :|
<dnivra> i am ablet to run jdb and this is the output of 'jdb -version' is 'This is jdb version 1.6 (Java SE version 1.7.0_147-icedtea)'
<dnivra> weird :|
<dnivra> i just noticed something else: why does openjdk6 get installed when I install openjdk7? isn't openjdk7 sufficient to compile and run java programs? http://paste.ubuntu.com/856286/ for more.
<dnivra> I don't mind using up a few more MB for jdk6 but someone might. there's another issue though! installing jdk7 creates incompatible defaults: http://paste.ubuntu.com/856299/. This issue is because the compiler is from JDK7 but interpreter is from JDK6!
<hggdh> dnivra_: 'update-alternatives' sets which installed Java is to be used by default. If you do not override by giving out an absolute path to java, the right thing will always be done
<hggdh> actually, 'update-alternatives' is used for a lot of things
<hggdh> dnivra_: additionally: Oracle Java is no longer distributed with Ubuntu, Oracle cancelled/did not renew the distribution licence
<hjd> In the case of bugs triggering seg faults, is there a way to send a crashlog to an existing bug? Since a crashreport contains more information of the crash I want to add that, but the best idea I've come up with so far is to file a new bug with the crash log, then mark the old one as a duplicate.
<penguin42> hjd: apport-collect bugnumber
<penguin42> hjd: That'll add all the logs it thinks are appropriate for that log; if you have a separate backtrace or log you think is appropriate just add it as an attachment to the bug
<hjd> penguin42: Thank you. :) But it didn't seem to add my crashlog? Bug 929210.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 929210 in jbofihe "jvocuhadju segfaults" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/929210
<penguin42> sorry, I just rat-holed on wth is Lojban
<hjd> I have to admit I know very little of it beyond the package description, but the segfault is reproducible at least :p
<penguin42> hjd: Hmm do you have a crash file in /var/crash file for it?
<hjd> I have a _usr_bin_jvocuhadju.1000.crash
<penguin42> I wonder if apport-cli --update-bug=929210 that.crashfile
<penguin42> will do it?
<hjd> penguin42: still didn't seem to add anything useful.
<hjd> I wonder if the best might be to simply file a new bug report and copy over the description from this one.
<penguin42> yeh probably best - have you installed the debug package?
<hjd> penguin42:  jbofihe doesn't seem to have a debug package, so I am not sure what you mean? :)
<penguin42> hjd: There is a ddebs repository with packages debug symbols in, I've got that and I can install a jbofihe-dbgsym package
<penguin42> hmm although confusingly it doesn't seem to have helped gdb
 * penguin42 gently wonders howmany other commands have 2 j's in
<hjd> I wasn't aware of that. Is this an offical repository?
<hjd> official, even
<penguin42> Yeh, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<hjd> penguin42: ok, so install the debug package, run the command and file a bug as normal?
<penguin42> hjd: So you should find a jbofihe-dbgsym package you can install if you've set up the ddebs
<hjd> penguin42: yes, I've installed it.
<penguin42> right, so now when it tries to do a backtrace it should get a little more info
<hjd> ok, so just file the automatic report when apport detects the crash?
<penguin42> yeh that should append the backtrace from the crash file (or at least I thought it should)
<hjd> penguin42: bug 941041
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 941041 in jbofihe "jvocuhadju crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_start_main()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/941041
<penguin42> the backtrace is unfortunately pretty useless - hmm
<Ampelbein> penguin42: It's not retraced yet.
<hjd> I'm marking the older bug as a duplicate of this now, unless someone has a better idea.
<penguin42> Ampelbein: I can't get a useful backtrace from it even with gdb locally - very easy to reproduce though
<Ampelbein> oh, yeah. upstream strips the binaries in their Makefile.
<penguin42> it's a bit surreal - the comments are in english but with random Lujvo words thrown in
<penguin42> Ampelbein: I've just added a backtrace
 * penguin42 thinks it might just be a case of not coping with no input
<penguin42> It looks like there is a 3 dimentional 'r' array where the 1st element is indexed by an element out of the c array, and the c array looks like it's initialised for nt elements, where nt is something like the number of words passed in, but it still uses c[0] if nothing is passed in and it's got junk in
<penguin42> probably best left to someone who understands Lujvo
<penguin42> I'll send a mail to the author, although 2 of the 3 pages referenced in the manual page are dead
<hjd> For the future, should I simply file a new bug if the original one doesn't contain backtrace/etc from apport? Since it seemed rather hard to add it afterwards.
<Ampelbein> hjd: New bug, let apport retrace then (if retrace is good) dupe the old one to your new one with a comment.
<Ampelbein> penguin42: http://paste.ubuntu.com/856859/ looks like it could need a simple check that len(argv)>1 and error out if not.
<hjd> ok, thanks for your help.
<penguin42> Ampelbein: Yeh, or if words == wp just before the call to makelujvo to take account if an option is passed but no words
<Ampelbein> Yes, but I agree on your comment tha the project looks pretty dead.
<hjd> Something completely different: bug 931517 is clearly caused by bug 919671, but I am not sure whether it would be right to mark it as a duplicate.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 931517 in condor "condor can not be installed on ubuntu 12.04 precise (unmet dependency)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/931517
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 919671 in condor "Please remove condor from ubuntu precise" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/919671
<penguin42> Ampelbein: I mean huh, a parser for lojban words but they've not even translated libreoffice into Lojban yet :-)
<penguin42> hjd: Generally leave 'special' bugs like ones to remove things alone - although perhaps add a comment to point it at the other one
 * hjd added a comment to bug  931517
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 931517 in condor "condor can not be installed on ubuntu 12.04 precise (unmet dependency)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/931517
<Yosique> \o/
<Yosique> Somebody got the same problem/bug when minimized a terminal or other app it just running background and disappeard out off Gnome? \o/
<Yosique> Oh, @ Ubuntu 12.04
<dlentz> Yosique, you mean gnome-shell?
<Yosique> The GUI Terminal.
<Yosique> \o/
<Yosique> Bash.
<dlentz> you said "disappeared off gnome"..
<Yosique> Ye its running in the background but im not able to recover the window
<Yosique> After minimized
<dlentz> have you reported as a bug?
<Yosique> I got the same problem with Chrome browser.
<Yosique> o/
<Yosique> Nope.
<Yosique> Lets do that.
<Yosique> But maybe someone already reported the bug
<Yosique> \o/
<Yosique> So thats why i came to ask.
<dlentz> i don't see any recent gnome-shell reports that report anything like that
<penguin42> it's amazing how many really scary glib/gtk/gdk warnings pretty much every gtk app spews out
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-02-26
<mfisch> Does bug control have the ability to edit bug comments?  If so, can someone remove this poor guys phone numbers from bug 941215
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 941215 in wubi "permission denied when installing wubi on win7x64 (dup-of: 862003)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/941215
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 862003 in wubi "wubi installs successfully but ends in 'permission denied' error due to the presence of a virtual or readonly drive; this only happens running wubi.exe standalone i.e. when installing using the tar.xz preinstalled image" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862003
<dnivra> just clarifying hggdh's comments: my pastes say that compatible java interpreters and compilers aren't found right?
<dnivra> "<hggdh> dnivra_: 'update-alternatives' sets which installed Java is to be used by default. If you do not override by giving out an absolute path to java, the right thing will always be done"
<micahg> mfisch: a launchpad admin might be able to do it
<krychek> Can this bug be closed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/busybox/+bug/206113       ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 206113 in wubi "Wubi install cannot create swap space (8.04 Beta) [Regression from alpha 6]" [Medium,Fix released]
<Ampelbein> looks like it
<krychek> does it need explanation?
<jacob> Would someone be able to set the importance of this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gstreamer0.10/+bug/941229 -- I think High would be appropriate, but correct me if I'm wrong.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 941229 in gstreamer0.10 "deadlock: GStreamer-WARNING **: wrong STREAM_LOCK count 0" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<JanC> jacob: I have seen a similar freeze when seeking within a video, not sure if the videos used mp3 for audio though
<jacob> JanC: there's a similar bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webkit/+bug/906784, may be a duplicate) that shows it also occurs with video, so it could definitely be related.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 906784 in webkit "GStreamer-WARNING **: wrong STREAM_LOCK count 0 after changing HTML5 video.src" [Medium,New]
<JanC> it was also difficult to reproduce (which might depend on the used codecs and/or containers)
<jacob> I've found it was easiest to reproduce using the Fluendo MP3 plugin (versus the MAD one from -ugly)
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-02-18
<sroecker> hi, has anyone here experience with clutter and shaders?
<sroecker> i want do debug bug #1101951
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1101951 in Cheese "Webcam with cheese not working - shader fails to compile" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1101951
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-02-19
<cannelle> hello
<cannelle> I would like to suggest something about a program which helps maintain the system. it is fslint.
<cannelle> in a spin of a Ubuntu version which I just did, I added fslint, and I had to create a desktop file to start it as root, because otherwise it had to be started from console, in order to do some tasks (remove dangling symlinks from /usr and /etc mainly)
<cannelle> if anyone is interested to have a look at it and perhaps improve the package, here is the desktop file I did:
<cannelle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1683766/
<cannelle> this was my wish/request of the day, thanks to the bugsquad ubuntu!
<hggdh> hum. fslint development seems to be dead, nothing since April 2010...
<roadmr> hggdh: maybe it's already a perfect tool
<hggdh> roadmr: well, yes, who knows?
<hggdh> jeez, uploading folders to gmail is slow as molasses
<phillw> Hi, any of the bug squad here?
<TheLordOfTime> :P
 * TheLordOfTime drops a stack of 50 bugs on phillw
<TheLordOfTime> to answer your question: ... perhaps.
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-02-20
<phillw> TheLordOfTime: have a read of http://pastebin.com/h78pPf1Z I'm going to ask Brian as it seems accross areas
<TheLordOfTime> phillw, erm, you may want #launchpad, bugsquad's got no real influence on the web interface side of things, nor bugcontrol, although bdmurray may want to comment
<TheLordOfTime> (yes i did ping him)
<phillw> TheLordOfTime: I was just sending him the email, It does need a higher overview of things than us mere mortals have :)
<TheLordOfTime> include bugsquad in the list of mortals, it doesn't require much to *join* bugsquad
<TheLordOfTime> but the actual interoperability of bugs and the backend and things would be understood by bdmurray, buggod
<phillw> I have chatted with Brian in the past. Only in special circumstances, but if we have bugs via testing go vanish I do think I would be remiss in not bringing it to his attention. He's never 'bit my head off' in the past.
<phillw> Oh, and to save you any confusion and actually cause a ping, https://launchpad.net/~brian-murray is to whom I refer.
<phillw> TheLordOfTime: I do actually know who to ask when I have a question :)
<TheLordOfTime> that's whom i pinged :P
<phillw> I have emailed him via LP. As it was suggested -bugs may know the answer, but also may not. I do think it is a case of asking 'God' for his opinion for somwthing
<phillw> something I've never come across before
<phillw> and to which there seems several solutions,
<hggdh> phillw: you still cannot see the bug?
<phillw> hggdh: infinity unlinked the bug manually
<hggdh> ok
<phillw> hggdh: without flooding the channel, please read the convo we had...
<hggdh> phillw: ah, OK, there was a private blueprint linked to it
<phillw> it seems so, yes
<hggdh> and yeah, this is a LP issue
<phillw> so, as soon as it went 'fix-released' it went private,
<hggdh> a, well, not quite a feature
<hggdh> actually, as soon as the private BP was linked
<phillw> hggdh: indeed not, s there may be circumstances to keep it quiet, what is asked is to whom the request should be made?
<hggdh> and on this case we cannot do much, only those with access to the BP can unlink it
<phillw> hggdh: and those people being?
<hggdh> the problem is you will NOT know. You can _infer_, though
<hggdh> if the bot resolves the bug, then the bug is public; if the bot does NOT resolve the bug, then the bug is private -- and bug-control can act on it
<phillw> hggdh: I've never heard of BP, what / who are they?
<hggdh> so: if the bot resolves the bug, but you cannot see it, then something else (a BP?) is making the bug private. Only someone with access to the BP can solve the issue
<hggdh> BP == BluePrint
<hggdh> so, this is a real bug on LP. LP should still render the bug, and mask out private data/links
<hggdh> it does not make much sense to apply the *-property here, I think
<phillw> And, who are these mystical beings that can make a public bug become so cloaked that it does no longer exist?
<hggdh> whoever links a private blueprint, for example
<hggdh> they do exist. LP is used by a lot of companies/projects
<hggdh> (they, here, are the blueprints)
<hggdh> so, there is a lesson here: do not link private crap to a public bug
<hggdh> unfortunately, whoever did it is not here...
<phillw> hggdh: excuse me while I try to get my head around this....
<hggdh> hggdh: take your time :-)
<hggdh> phillw: would you prefer that I re-explain it?
<phillw> a public bug from ubuntu can vanish if someone makes it secret?
<phillw> yeah, please re-explain to me.
<hggdh> on your last question: yes, a bug can "vanish" if it is made private. It is quoted vanish, because whoever already had access keeps being able to look at it
<hggdh> what cause the bug to vanish here was a different issue: the bug was public, by somebody linked a PRIVATE blueprint to it
<phillw> hggdh: I know that, I only cover the stuff of making a bug public
<phillw> and that the bot may make it private.
<hggdh> then LP, probably due to the *-property, made the whole bug "private"
<hggdh> no, not the bot
<hggdh> the bot has the same permissions as a common user
<phillw> what is a blueprint?
<phillw> start at n00b stage :D
<hggdh> it can read the bug data because it uses the API. It is not rendering the whole bug
<hggdh> a blueprint, as the name suggests, is a recipe for future/ongoing work
<hggdh> just a sec
<phillw> brb, dog wants out for 'doggie' things
<hggdh> phillw: see https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<phillw> hggdh: it is timing out while trying to connect?
<phillw> ah, 2nd time looky, What should I be looking at?
<phillw> s/looky/lucky
<hggdh> any of them. These are blueprints
<hggdh> and they can be public, or private
<hggdh> what happened on that bug is a private blueprint was linked with the bug
<hggdh> and when you tried to render the bug via ffox, LP say no
<phillw> I'm sorry, i still do not see the difference between those and https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/+archive/staging
<hggdh> you mean you do not see a difference between a BP and a PPA?
<phillw> Is it that our devs chose not to keep it secret?
<phillw> no, I do not. Why keep things secret?
<hggdh> because not everything is for public usage. And not everything is for Ubuntu. And not everything is free. And so on. You are forgetting that LP is used for more than Ubuntu
<hggdh> You may want to create an easter egg, and not want people to see it before the correct time
<hggdh> or whatever
<phillw> So, what you are telling me is that the people who use and test *ubuntu will have their test results that they have made public for everyone, me then made private for corporate gain?
<hggdh> no. I certainly am not saying that. Not even implying
<hggdh> here is what happened (again): a private BP was linked to a public bug (that is an user error, BTW). As a result, due to a DIFFERENT bug, LP will not show you the bug if you ask for it
<phillw> hggdh: then please, once again explain to me and every other tester: Why did our bug vanish
<hggdh> can you see your bug?
<hggdh> if you can, it idid not vanish.
<hggdh> read the the explanation I just gave you, please
<phillw> only after it being manually edited. So that does not even get near to the question
<hggdh> phillw: givens: (1) a *private* BP was linked to a PUBLIC bug (this is an USER error. One whould NEVER do that). (2) LP itself has a bug when this happens.
<phillw> hggdh: you seem to have lost the original question,
<TheLordOfTime> he did answer phillw
<hggdh> I did not lose it. I think you are fixed on one aspect of it, and disregarding the two conditions that caused you pain
<TheLordOfTime> the problem is permissions: when a PRIVATE, RESTRICTED-ACCESS Blueprint is linked to the PUBLIC bug, the bug goes into restrictive state
<phillw> TheLordOfTime: no, he did not.
<TheLordOfTime> actually he did
<TheLordOfTime> and he explained the problem
<TheLordOfTime> as i just did.
<TheLordOfTime> phillw, the bug disappeared from public view because of user error
<TheLordOfTime> aka (1) from hggdh's last statement of givens.
<phillw> TheLordOfTime: it was not a difficult question.
<TheLordOfTime> the reason you are able to see it is because infinity unlinked the bug/BP
<TheLordOfTime> if i'm reading the chat logs accordingly.
<TheLordOfTime> the givens are the point of interest that hggdh has stated.  which is the problem that you ran into
<phillw> TheLordOfTime: that bug was manually unlinked by some one on release team who had 'authority'
<TheLordOfTime> i fail to see how hggdh failed to answer your question, and I fail to see how hggdh lost grasp of the question.
 * antarus notes that every bugtracker has hidden bugs
<TheLordOfTime> what antarus said
<phillw> TheLordOfTime: who also stated that it is not their job to do so
<hggdh> phillw: the BP was manually unlinked by someone that HAD ACCESS TO THE BP. It just happens that infinity is also in the release team (as I am, BTW)
<TheLordOfTime> ^ that
<phillw> TheLordOfTime: so, I came on here to find out to whom such a request should be made to, not for an explanation of how such errors occur ???!!!!
<TheLordOfTime> that's not the question i saw initially
<TheLordOfTime> the question i saw in your initial reason for coming here is "why did this happen"
<TheLordOfTime> so unless lag caused me to miss your SUBSEQUENT OTHER question...
<phillw> hggdh: so, again, to whom do we report this?
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh never lost sight of the initial question
<hggdh> phillw: and, as I was trying to explain to you, if you do not have access to the bug, how are you going to know what happened? Usually, in this case, only the folks on #launchpad can help
<TheLordOfTime> which is what i initially suggested.
<hggdh> indeed
<hggdh> and also infinity, and cjwatson
<antarus> I would hesitate to throw individual community members under the proverbial bus
<antarus> isn't the some launchpad administrator list he can email ?
<phillw> and so if we go to #launchpad and insist a bug is unlocked, that is enough>
<TheLordOfTime> phillw, the bug itself wasn't locked on purpose as hggdh explained
<hggdh> indeed. You had access to the bug; you not do not have access anymore. Only #launchpad can find out what happened (generically)
<hggdh> phillw: no, you go to #lp and what what the hell happened with your bug
<TheLordOfTime> and i'm preempted again on my statement(s) by others... :P
<phillw> hggdh: thankyou for a simple answer.
<hggdh> and let them find out, explain, and propose solutions
 * TheLordOfTime glances at his computer, realizes he's got a rogue process, and goes to fix it
<hggdh> but, if you do not have access to know what happened, you cannot propose a fix
<antarus> hggdh: the solution, is to obviously join the launchpad administrative team ;p
<hggdh> antarus: heh. That might help...
<antarus> hggdh: it was made in jest ;)
<phillw> hggdh: I've got some new testers following me, I need to ensure that the answers I give are 100% correct. I'm sorry for being a PITA, but I cannot afford to loose testers because they do no get answers.
<hggdh> I agree. But what I was tryinig to to do was not only answer, but explain why. I understand now I should not have done so.
<phillw> antarus: I have no desire to add any more admin  teams, I have enough with the present ones :D
<phillw> hggdh: make  a wiki page or choose a classroom session, having this information about is good for people.
<phillw> hggdh: TheLordOfTime it is only when new people ask questions that you realise that documentation is missing. I've fallen foul of 'assuming' stuff.7
<hggdh> phillw: this is a BUG. I see no reason to have a classroom to explain one single bug
<TheLordOfTime> <hggdh> phillw: this is a BUG. I see no reason to have a classroom to explain one single bug
<TheLordOfTime> oops
 * TheLordOfTime kicks his computer
<TheLordOfTime> but yeah, it is a bug, doesn't need a ton of documentation nor a whole classroom session to id all the bugs in LP that could affect bugreporting
<TheLordOfTime> actually, that reminds me to check on a different bug, in the builders...
<phillw> hggdh: so, how is the bug to reported?
<TheLordOfTime> and nope, its not fixed.
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<phillw> TheLordOfTime: a lot of doc bugs are not resolved, but we can report them. To what package should this bug report be made against?
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh'd know, but i don't think its a matter of needing documentation of such bugs.
<phillw> hggdh: ^^
<TheLordOfTime> should I reemphasize that I don't think its a matter of needing documentation of all such bugs?
<phillw> A bug causing  a failure to be able to follow a bug is actually a more than 'quiet' bug.
<hggdh> first off, I would check on #launchpad to see it this is known. (one can also search the LP bugs). Then, if it is not known, I would open one against launchpad.
<phillw> TheLordOfTime: of course, you can always go argue with http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/02/06/%23ubuntu-classroom.html#t17:00
<phillw> I tend to keep quiet :D
<phillw> hggdh: bdmurray has already been sent the question, I'll forward the question to Gema. It is better that these 'issues' are addressed.
<hggdh> phillw: I still do not understand why you are sending it to bdmurray and gema. This is a LP issue. This is a bug on LP and on using LP
<TheLordOfTime> in which case the LP devs need to look at it, not ubuntu's people.
<TheLordOfTime> (although those two may overlap, it's LP's people who need to handle this)
<phillw> hggdh: please read the log. I was told that it, as usual, falls between different teams. This is quite simple, each will blame the other and nothing will be none.
<phillw> This is not accecptable for the people who actually spend their time testing.
<TheLordOfTime> y'know, i'm done, you're perseverating on this now, go offline, go get some rest, come back in the morning with a clear head, then we can continue this discussion, preferably without aggravation of people's nerves.
<TheLordOfTime> we agree: its not really acceptable
<TheLordOfTime> short term: what the heck can we do about it? nothing.
<TheLordOfTime> medium term: what should be done? whomever needs to should get together and figure out what went wrong.  then it gets fixed.
<phillw> TheLordOfTime: +1
<TheLordOfTime> can we influence the medium-term stuff? not at the moment.
<phillw> hggdh: ? your vote?
<TheLordOfTime> so what do we do: we go offline, let things REST for a while
<TheLordOfTime> then we approach this with a clear head later.
<TheLordOfTime> say, 6+ hours.
<TheLordOfTime> just so that we can go from high-strung, DEFCON 1 responsiveness to an issue we can't do anything about, to DEFCON 3 "it's an issue we need resolved, lets approach it calmly" responsiveness.
<TheLordOfTime> 'kay?
<TheLordOfTime> (also hggdh told me he's going offline for a while, so he's likely AFK)
<TheLordOfTime> everyone in maximum-defensive responsiveness will get nothing done, so lets approach this calmly after we've let it cool off a while.
<TheLordOfTime> having said this, i'm going to go find a pint of ice cream, and enjoy my one night i don't have anything due for tomorrow.
<phillw> TheLordOfTime: I've got some other work to do. I'll check in at 1200 UTC
<warren-hill> If I think I have found an error in the following man page "man sudo root" what package do I report it against?
<hggdh> oh hasty people...
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-02-21
<njin> someonr can assign package to bug 1101368 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1101368 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Complete system freeze have to hard reboot" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1101368
<njin> oops. sorry bug 1131068
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1131068 in Ubuntu "option to disable the "disk full" warning does not work at all" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1131068
<tok0loshi> Have a quick question... I opened a ticket this morning
<tok0loshi> the ticket relates to what I think may be a network card driver issue
<tok0loshi> I got a response stating that they would like to have a package name, do I just get the linux-kernal package version and add that ?
<roadmr> tok0loshi: what's the bug number?
<tok0loshi> 1131226
<roadmr> bug 1131226
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1131226 in Ubuntu "801q support Broadcom NetXtreme II 57XX" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1131226
<roadmr> (sorry, it's easier that way so I can just click on the link)
<tok0loshi> the bot helped out ... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1131226
<tok0loshi> I think its in the broadcom-sta-common package
<tok0loshi> but not 100% sure
<roadmr> tok0loshi: hm, I set it to "linux", could you run apport-collect 1131226 to collect hardware data? (on the affected system)
<roadmr> tok0loshi: you don't have to get the package right the first time, it can be reassigned
<tok0loshi> should be up now
<tok0loshi> Ignore the broadcom-sta-common comment ... I see thats a wireless interface driver
<tok0loshi> I just realized I removed all the vlan configs in interfaces ... should I re-enable it all then run the apport-collect again ?
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-02-22
<notgary_> Could someone please mark the Ubuntu task on this report as Triaged please?
<notgary_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/415725
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 415725 in One Hundred Paper Cuts "turning volume up/down with ctrl+up/down arrow" [Undecided,Triaged]
<notgary_> It was originally marked as fixed, but that was a mistake.
<notgary_> \query seb128
<mainerror> Hello.
<mainerror> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1131722
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1131722 in Ubuntu "Touch keyboard won't hide when unlocking device" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mainerror> Regarding this bug, the bot commented on my bug telling me that I should determine the exact package.
<mainerror> That's not quite simple with the Ubuntu Touch preview.
<mainerror> What am I supposed to do about that?
<hggdh> mainerror: perhaps it would be better to ask in #ubuntu-touch, since this is brand new
<mainerror> I see, thanks. :)
<brendand> mainerror, plug the n7 into your laptop
<brendand> mainerror, from a shell there: adb root; adb shell; ubuntu_chroot shell; dpkg -l | grep keyboard
<brendand> nemo-keyboard
<ogra_> hggdh, its #ubuntu-phone (ubuntu-touch was from the multitouch guys and will likely be shot down soon to avoid confusion)
<hggdh> ogra_: thank you
<mainerror> brendand: Are you serious!? I just ate so much asparagus that I could burst and my USB cable is somewhere behind me in the room. Getting there would require me to stand up! :D
<mainerror> Right. Just did that, even though my body wasn't quite happy.
<mainerror> Great ... it doesn't let me save the changes when I select nemo-keyboard as the package. :(
<mainerror> "There is no package named 'nemo-keyboard' published in Ubuntu." ... of course there is, I can find it in the package search.
<mainerror> Oh never mind ... got it now. The package is "maliit-framework". :)
<melodie> hello
<melodie> I met with a strange issue related to software-properties-gtk, update-notifier and update-manager, in a spin done around Ubuntu Precise
<melodie> anyone here caring to talk about it with me ?
<melodie> I'll shoot, incase someone comes bye
<melodie> at the start of the live, software-properties-gtk wants to start, but crashes.
<melodie> the message in the apport window is clear enough about that. when after that I have started update-manager I could see that it was the same program which was started normally by hitting the "advanced" button
<melodie> so I wondered why software-properties-gtk was started at same time as the desktop anyhow, so I looked into /etc/xdg/autostart to seek for a related desktop file.
<melodie> this is where I was a bit surprised : the only file related is update-notifier.desktop. I decided to rename it to itself-backup and logout, login, to see what. Guess what ? Problem solved.
<melodie> I did a new spin with the file renamed to update-notifier.desktop-backup in /etc/xdg/autostart (don't want to remove it...) and since, first boot or not, the faulty window didn't appear anymore.
<melodie> any comments welcome.
<hggdh> melodie: what Ubuntu version?
<melodie> hi hggdh it is  Precise
<melodie> fully up to date...
<hggdh> melodie: 12.04.2 or 12.04.1?
<melodie> I can provide the links to the two spins too if you wish
<melodie> it seems it has switched to 12.04.2, I think I saw briefly during boot...
<melodie> http://tyruiop.eu/~melodie/Downloads/ISOS/Ubuntu/
<melodie> I did the first two ones on top of the Ubuntu Mini Remix
<melodie> and added lots, using file lists from lubuntu mostly
<hggdh> ah, then it is not a standard UBuntu. Not that this matters much, but it preempts some of my questions.
<hggdh> melodie: does it happen with the mini remix (standard)?
<melodie> I don't use mini remix, I take it as a basis, to make it faster
<melodie> Ubuntu Mini Remix, not Ubuntu mini the official which is a netinstall
<melodie> some more reference here and here:
<melodie> Ubuntu Openbox Remix RC1_2 - http://beta.linuxvillage.net/index.php/topic,140.0.html
<hggdh> OK. But the .desktop is the same, correct? Question comes because on the Ubuntu 12.04.2 install I did not see such a problem
<melodie> Ubuntu Openbox Remix RC2 - http://beta.linuxvillage.net/index.php/topic,146.0.html
<melodie> I don't know if the .desktop is the same, I have finished at 4 this morning and slept only 5 hours after. I have not even thought I could check this part
<melodie> and I don't have a recent remix of lubuntu or such with all up to date to check, I just thought it is strange and would come here to talk about it.
<hggdh> it *is* strange. I wonder is update-notifier.desktop is doing something your environment is not happy with
<melodie> hggdh it's again late here, I don't know where you are from, but if you want to suggest some tests to do to me, I will be opened. (contact on the forum, the website or here... )
<hggdh> melodie: not as late for me, but still working... and I have no experience with the remix/lubuntu flavours.
<melodie> hggdh would you consider downloading the two spins and see if you can find something which could be used ? I have put the error message on google and found many related bug reports with the same message at launchpad
<melodie> it's not a lubuntu flavor
<melodie> it's a pure openbox with a few additions
<hggdh> melodie: will do
<melodie> ubuntu mini remix is a non official which has ubuntu-standard, ubuntu-minimal, casper, casper-lupin... and I used this script plus a few more packages installed after: http://meets.free.fr/debian/scripts/OBUbuntu.sh.txt
<melodie> :)
<melodie> hggdh any help or idea to seek for what's wrong would be welcome
<njin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1131945
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1131945 in lightdm "no session, back to login" [Undecided,New]
<njin> i'm not sure is rightly assigned to lightdm, can you help me ?
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-02-24
<COLORS> Hola
<COLORS> Wow ._. Everyone's quiet
<penguin42> sshhhh you might wake us
<COLORS> xD
<COLORS> Hey- I remember you :P
<penguin42> ohoh
<COLORS> I am glacier/brokenfingers/ Evan Peck
<penguin42> so many nicks
<COLORS> I left Ubuntu for a while, but I'm back now :D
<penguin42> good good
<COLORS> I was going to apply for bug control but now I'm not even on Bug Squad D:
<penguin42> one step at a time
<COLORS> :P Thank you
<Atlantic777> I filled this bug about an hour ago: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wicd/+bug/1132529
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1132529 in wicd "Can't start wicd daemon" [Undecided,New]
<Atlantic777> the fix is to change /etc/resolv.conf to point to /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf, not tu ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<Atlantic777> (absolute vs relative path)
<Atlantic777> what can/should I do to push this fix?
<cheako> Hello, is there a command line tool to upload files to a bug?
<cheako> I was directed here because the tools apport-collect and ubuntu-bug are not part of launchpad and are Ubuntu specific.
<cheako> The web interface appears to do nothing when I hit "Post Comment" on a bug report.
<cheako> The apport-collect says that a developer can have it add more information can I be a developer and "activate" it for /var/log files I'd like to upload?
<cheako> brb
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-02-17
<psusi> could someone who does automatic bug duplication check magic take a look at bug #1281130?  It is the latest in a series of bugs lately with the relevant error line being "grub-installer: cannot find EFI directory."
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1281130 in grub-installer (Ubuntu) "Installation crash when installing grub in a real Mac, using MBR, not GUID" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1281130
<psusi> it looks like there's a bug in Ubiquity in trusty where it doesn't mount the efi system partition when it runs grub-installer, and the automatic install crash reports keep coming in and being assigned to grub-installer
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-02-18
<nobuto> Hi Bug Squad, could someone nominate bug #992012 into precise? Please open a task for precise and mark trunk as Invalid.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 992012 in openvpn (Ubuntu) "No /openssl.cnf file could be found because of a wrong regex in whichopensslcnf" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/992012
<Noskcaj> nobuto, So it's fixed in quantal onwards?
<nobuto> Noskcaj: Yes. Those are not affected.
<brainwash_> are members of Bbuntu BugSquad able to triage reports and set the importance level + wishlist/won't fix?
<brainwash_> looks like only members of Bug Control are able to
<hggdh> yes indeed
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-02-19
<snadge> is it normal for hud-service to use 1.1 gigs of ram
<snadge> and this much cpu time 212:44.97
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-02-21
<phillw> hi bug people... as ever.. one 0f my bugs went private got joined to another and I can no longer see it.... anyone about ?
<phillw> *** This bug is a duplicate of bug 1278062 ***
<phillw>     https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1278062
<phillw> ohh... my bug report is bug 1283169
<ubot2> phillw: Error: Could not gather data from Launchpad for bug #1283169 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1283169). The error has been logged
<phillw> he he... never a bug guy about when you need one :D
<Noskcaj> phillw, I'll look at it. Let me know if you ever need more bug stuff
<phillw> hi Noskcaj... just need bug admin too oversee that
<Noskcaj> phillw, Could you triage your bug yourself (check it's ok to be public), i'll look through the original bug
 * Noskcaj = bug admin
<phillw> Noskcaj: once a bug is kidnapped, i cannnot review it
<phillw> Noskcaj: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1283169 seems still open, just having a read of it
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1278062 in firefox (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1283169 firefox crashes on startup (but apparently layunched properly to enable me to post this)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<phillw> yup bug seems back to public (the bots have stripped out the personal stuff) :)
<phillw> I've left my details with mozilla if they want to conact me, other than that... it's either a massive ubuntu mess up with language packs, or it is a mozzila one.
<phillw> Noskcaj: i need  a bug team admin for this... And I'm sure bdmurray is having a break from such issues as firefox in 14.04 deciding to die.... i may need to pop over to #ubuntu+1 I await their instructions
<Noskcaj> ok
<phillw> Noskcaj: I'm pretty decent at bugs... but I need help on this one as it affects 14.04 releases for testing, so it may well me a #ubuntu+1 issue
<Noskcaj> ok
<phillw> /me/be
<phillw> Noskcaj: and, of course, no one wants to take ownership of a firefox bug!
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-02-23
<hjd> Any ~bugsquad admins here? :) I applied for membership a while back, but haven't heard anything. (I have been a member previously, but it expired before I had time to renew it, so I initially figured reapplying would only be a formality.)
<ali1234> when you're logged in to e.u.c the default is "show error reports from all users of packages subscribed to by <you>"
<ali1234> how do i subscribe to packages to make this display useful?
<ali1234> nvm, found it, i think...
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-02-20
<brainvvash> please mark bug 1414455 as wishlist, it's a feature request
<ubot5> bug 1414455 in xubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Consider adding back usb-creator-gtk" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1414455
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-02-25
<phillw> hi hggdh and others..... setting a bug to 'high' and triaging it is not always the best answer..... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partman-basicfilesystems/+bug/990744 is back in 16.04 .... so, if some one  would take a look at it, that'd be really appreciated by some frustrated testers :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 990744 in partman-basicfilesystems (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu installer says: The creation of swap space in partition failed" [High,Triaged]
<luc4> Hello! My ubuntu laptop frequently loses mouse and/or keyboard when resuming from standby. Does it make sense to file a bug to ubuntu? I read online this is frequent.
<davmor2> luc4: are they bluetooth device?
<luc4> davmor2: no no the builtin keyboard and trackpad
<luc4> davmor2: this makes standby almost unusable
<davmor2> luc4: I never seen that but yes file a bug
<luc4> davmor2: they typically ask me to test other kernels. Can you tell me which kernels to test so that I can provide the info immediately?
<davmor2> luc4: nope but you can ask on #ubuntu-kernel and they can fill you in, it might be kernels that they make for you for debugging info you see
<luc4> davmor2: I'll ask them, thanks!
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-02-26
<richud> hi, stopping NetworkManager  doesn't stop dnsmasq in Ubuntu 15.10 even though it is it's child, does anyone know if this a bug or feature?
<richud> ...it stops anything then working in /etc/NetworkManager/dnsmasq.d/ as dnsmasq never gets restarted when restarting NetworkManager
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-02-27
<k_alam> Hi can anyone here notify Charles Kerr (https://launchpad.net/~charlesk) about this bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1527848
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1527848 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Indicator-Datetime always shows UTC time for any online calendar added to evolution (Unity7, Xenial)" [Undecided,New]
<k_alam> Thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-02-20
<toabctl> can anybody trigger a rebuild for zypper for Xenial to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zypper/+bug/1638306 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1638306 in zypper (Ubuntu) "zypper binary shipped w/ Ubuntu Xenial requires rebuild (relocation error)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<toabctl> rbasak, could you help maybe?
<toabctl> or bdmurray ?
<bdmurray> toabctl: because that's for a stable release it'll actually require an SRU http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<toabctl> bdmurray, I try to follow that process. I'll create a debdiff and attach it to the bug. would that be enough?
<bdmurray> toabctl: Specifically detailing the test case (although obvious) would be good to.  Once you have something let me know and I can sponsor it.
<toabctl> bdmurray, I fail creating the debdiff currently.
<toabctl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24034442/ is the error...
<bdmurray> toabctl: I'm trying to build it now.
<toabctl> bdmurray, building worked fine. I can sent you the patch
<bdmurray> adding it to the bug is fine
<toabctl> bdmurray, I added the patch to the bug and updated the bug info. is that enough?
<toabctl> bdmurray, should I add ubuntu-sponsors to the bug?
<bdmurray> toabctl: The syntax for closing Launchpad bugs is LP: #1638306 - closes is for Debian's BTS
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1638306 in zypper (Ubuntu) "[SRU] zypper binary shipped w/ Ubuntu Xenial requires rebuild (relocation error)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1638306
<toabctl> bdmurray, updated
<bdmurray> toabctl: Why don't you subscribe ubuntu-sponsors in case I don't get to uploading it today.
<toabctl> bdmurray, done. thx!
<nael> I guys, new kid here. I've been occasionally reporting and triaging bugs since 2009 or 2010, and more consistently since 2016, especially bugs that affect me or my dad (in Déjà Dup, Flash support, MS core fonts support). I'm now considering joining the Bug Squad, and I've got two questions before I apply for membership.
<rbasak> nael: hello. Go ahead and ask!
<nael> First question: the BugSquad pages on Ubuntu Wiki are quite comprehensive as to all the tasks that bug triagers can do: responding to bugs, requesting information, setting bug status, marking duplicates, forwarding upstream, etc. But in actually, what is it that people do in this squad: does each of you triage bugs for just a few packages, like I've been doing until now? Or are you expected to triage bugs in a larger variety of pac
<nael> Even in software you don't personnally use and don't know well?
<nael> In other words: is the BugSquad a community of people who triage bugs in the package they know, or are they supposed to *triage all the things*?
<bdmurray> nael: No, not all all the things.  Whatever you feel comfortable or want to work on is great!  The same is true with Bug Control.
<rbasak> IMHO, it's not really about being "supposed" to do anything. Volunteers can help is as many or as few areas as they like. All (productive) contributions are gratefully accepted. So then it's just about making sure that contributions help rather than hinder our processes, and I see team membership as a gate to make sure that this happens (instead of wasting other people's time undoing changes).
<rbasak> Though I never formally joined the bug squad; I'm automatically a member by being an Ubuntu developer.
<nael> Thanks for the answers. rbasak, I don't completely understand - Bug Squad a gate to make sure that contributions (like... triaging?) help? Like, triagers outside of the Bug Squad can be suspected to not triage well b/c they haven't read the BugSquad wiki?
<rbasak> Oh, I'm sorry. I think I confused the Bug Squad with the Bug Control team.
<nael> Ah, yes, Bug Control is a subset of Bug Squad that have additional rights. Which sorta brings me to my second question.
<nael> Second question: besides a feeling of community within the community, what exactly does Bug Squad membership brings? Contrary to Bug Control, I'm not seeing any additional rights or responsabilities that a BugSquad triager has compared to a non-affiliated triager (like me).
<nael> Sure, BugSquad members are expected to behave according to the CoC and triage according to the TriageGuide... but really, so are all triagers.
<bdmurray> nael: A cool badge in Launchpad and the feeling of community is all
<nael> bdmurray: Ha, okay! Thanks for confirming!
<nael> So, yeah, if I understand correctly: from the absence of additional rights and duties, to not being expected to triage the bugs in all the packages... there isn't so much difference between triaging as a BugSquad member, and triaging as I've done until now.
<nael> Let's make it official then! I have signed the CoC, read the TriageGuide, subscribed to the ML. I'll apply for membership later tonight.
<nael> Bonus question, before I go: why is the team a subteam of ubuntu-etherpad? This is not addressed, or mentionned, anywhere in the Wiki. Is that a tool the team often uses?
<bdmurray> nael: No not often, usually during Ubuntu Online Summits
<nael> Oh, okay. Never took part in one of them. One day perhaps!
<nael> Thanks for helping me and answering my questions. Later!
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-02-21
<chatter29> hey guys
<chatter29> allah is doing
<chatter29> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter29> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
<ogra_> !ops
<ubot5> Help! Seveas, Hobbsee, gnomefreak, coleSLAW, or dholbach
<ogra_> wow, thats outdated
<pavlushka> !ops
<ubot5> Help! Seveas, Hobbsee, gnomefreak, coleSLAW, or dholbach
<ogra_> bdmurray, ^^^ i dont think either of these people in the ops command is active anymore in here ... do you think you could find someone else to take over the duty from the ubuntu-bug team ?
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-02-22
<toabctl> bdmurray, anything I can do to push https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zypper/+bug/1638306 a bit?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1638306 in zypper (Ubuntu) "[SRU] zypper binary shipped w/ Ubuntu Xenial requires rebuild (relocation error)" [High,Triaged]
<bdmurray> toabctl: try asking in #ubuntu-dev for a sponsor
<bdmurray> er ubuntu-devel
<toabctl> bdmurray, done. thx. let's see if that helps.
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-02-26
<hjd> Could someone please mark bug 1668028 Triaged/High (program fails to run, though don't think it will negatively affect other applications)
<ubot5> bug 1668028 in gnome-maps (Ubuntu) "maps-3.23.90 crashes with JS ERROR: TypeError: redeclaration of let _ (Zesty)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1668028
<hggdh_> hjd: done
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-02-21
<coolfish> Hi, please take a look at bug #1749790. I think it can be marked as Triaged. I've verified, that the autopkgtests will be passed, if the test-VM gets more RAM.
<ubot5`> bug 1749790 in ganeti (Ubuntu) "ganeti: bionic proposed to release: bigger autopkgtest-VM" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1749790
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-02-23
<blll> _   _      _   _    _        _        _______  _______  _______  _______
<blll> _   _      _   _    _        _        _______  _______  _______  _______
<blll> ( ) ( )    ( ) ( )  ( \      ( \      (  ___  )(       )(  ___  )(  ____ \
<blll> ( ) ( )    ( ) ( )  ( \      ( \      (  ___  )(       )(  ___  )(  ____ \
<blll> _| |_| |_  _| |_| |_ | (      | (      | (   ) || () () || (   ) || (    \/
<blll> _| |_| |_  _| |_| |_ | (      | (      | (   ) || () () || (   ) || (    \/
<blll> (_   _   _)(_   _   _)| |      | |      | (___) || || || || (___) || (_____
<blll> (_   _   _)(_   _   _)| |      | |      | (___) || || || || (___) || (_____
<blll> _| (_) |_  _| (_) |_ | |      | |      |  ___  || |(_)| ||  ___  |(_____  )
<blll> _| (_) |_  _| (_) |_ | |      | |      |  ___  || |(_)| ||  ___  |(_____  )
<blll> (_   _   _)(_   _   _)| |      | |      | (   ) || |   | || (   ) |      ) |
<blll> (_   _   _)(_   _   _)| |      | |      | (   ) || |   | || (   ) |      ) |
<blll> | | | |    | | | |  | (____/\| (____/\| )   ( || )   ( || )   ( |/\____) |
<blll> | | | |    | | | |  | (____/\| (____/\| )   ( || )   ( || )   ( |/\____) |
<blll> (_) (_)    (_) (_)  (_______/(_______/|/     \||/     \||/     \|\_______)
<blll> (_) (_)    (_) (_)  (_______/(_______/|/     \||/     \||/     \|\_______)
<blll> ##LLAMAS
<blll> ##LLAMAS
<blll> Ampelbein Jikan karlthane pleia2 Pici geofft cyphermox ScottE philroche bdmurray kees schmidtm teward tsimonq2 tlbr_ markthomas jtaylor sgclark abrody Logan ckrumme meetingology sakrecoer Noskcaj sbeattie dkessel joedborg Nafallo FourDollars flexiondotorg chrisccoulson micahg ogra_ tlyu Flannel slashd Odd_Bloke yofel gsilvapt freyes ogasawara ubuntulog dcmorton fginther mwhudson Trevinho padv jibel dgadomski acheronuk tdaitx_ Orphis_ dragan-s AlbertA blader
#ubuntu-bugs 2020-02-23
<luc4> Hello! Is this channel also ok for bugs related to kubuntu packages?
<PaulW2U> luc4: yes
<luc4> Thanks
<luc4> I'm referring to this severe bug: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=406180. It seems that current Ubuntu packages are shipping Qt version 5.12.4. Would it be possible to update those packages to 5.12.5 at least? That should be 100% source and binary compatible with current version.
<ubot5> KDE bug 406180 in general "KWin 5.15.4+ hang regression on Nvidia Optimus" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<PaulW2U> Qt 5.12.5 will be available in the focal release due in April
<luc4> PaulW2U: can't it be backported to 19.10?
<luc4> PaulW2U: current situation makes nvidia unusable for many in Plasma.
<PaulW2U> I'm not sure what the policy is on that, sorry. May be someone else will answer.
<luc4> Ok thanks, let's see if someone else can answer.
